# Ready, Set, Let the Games Begin! - Link to new PTR/TR!



## franandaj

Welcome to another franandaj TR/PTR.   For those of you who know me, you can rest assured that this will be a report full of laidback fun, lots of food porn, and plenty of surprises, and probably a little bit of shopping too!

If you havent joined me before, please feel free to check out the links in my signature to past escapades.  We had a couple years off from traveling due to medical issues, but since November 2012, we have been traveling as strong as ever!

Let me introduce the characters.  This is me (Alison) and my partner Fran.  We have been traveling together for well over 15 years now, we are DVC members, we are working our way up to Gold Castaway Club members and we enjoy all sorts of culinary endeavors from Diners, Drive Ins and Dives to Five Star Cuisine.









However, in this particular production there is going to be a whole host of supporting roles.  Let me explain how this all got started and introduce the others.  Way back several years ago around 2011, PrincessInOz got this idea that those of us folks who like to hang out on the DIS Games Board, should try and plan a 3D meet at WDW.  Being from down under, a trip to the world takes some time in planning, so she suggested a two year time frame and we decided to focus on the end of September/beginning of October as that fit well in the Australian School Holiday Calendar.

In the beginning, we had as many as a dozen folks from the games board considering this holiday and we even set up a thread on the boards for folks to join in and plan the trip.  Slowly but surely conflicting schedules, finances and other realities of life set in for many of the folks, and we were left with our core crew.  

PIO and her family (that's Fran and me there too, we'd be happy if she would adopt us, but I don't think we can move down under  )





Bobbiwoz (quite a regular here on the DVC boards)






And of course, yours truly.  Im the one on the left if you couldnt tell.





So about a year out from the trip, we realized that we needed to settle in and lock down some dates, 11-month window and all.

We settled in on September 29  October 7 at WDW, and I booked the BCV for PIO and her family.  Fran and I will spend the first three nights at VWL and then move to BCV on October 2nd.  Bobbiwoz will be arriving October 2nd and also joining us at the BCV until she departs on October 6th. 

As we were settling in on our activities, a few Floridians caught wind of our shenanigans and thought it would be fun to come join us for the weekend activities.  SunDial will be joining us from 2-3 hours away, and TiffanyD from Tampa and her DH will also be coming in Friday evening and staying for two nights.

While the gamers have scheduled quite a few events that we will enjoy together, we also have some family time to ourselves as well.  I will talk about what Fran and I plan to do and how that will overlap with the other DISers.

Our WDW plans look like this.

*Sun  Sept 29*  Arrive VWL via DME, groceries delivered via WeGoShop.  Dinner in the room.

*Mon  Sept 30*  9:00AM Breakfast at 1900 Park Fare (Strawberry Soup Heaven!), meet up with PIO and dhorner at MK, Dinner at Narcoosies

*Tues  Oct 1*  No plans whatsoever, but well probably have dinner in the room, something easy like sloppy joes.

*Wed  Oct 2*  Today is our day to switch to the BCV, well probably hang out until 11AM when we have to check out and then head over to Epcot to snack from the Kiosks.  Dinner is 5:45PM at Raglan Road with PIO and her family.

*Thurs  Oct 3*  Today we have an 8:00AM ADR at Cape May with PIO & her family, and Bobbiwoz & her sister.  We will probably relax at the resort for a bit before heading back to Epcot and the kiosks.  We have a reservation at the Hollywood Brown Derby at 3:50PM for the F! dining package, hopefully there will be a cancellation, and we can eat a little later, if not, well survive.  Then 8PM Fantasmic!  This might be a good night to visit Jelly Rolls after F!

*Fri  Oct 4*  Well have a lazy wake up this morning (especially if we go to Jelly Rolls the night before!) and visit the kiosks at Epcot until the local crowds start to fill up the park.  It will be off to the Contemporary for dinner at the Wave at 6PM with PIO & fam, Bobbiwoz & sis, plus we will be joined by TiffanyD & DH, and SunDial.  From dinner we will board a pontoon boat for our Hallowishes cruise!

*Sat  Oct 5*  Another lazy morning today.  Im hoping that they will offer the Grand Mariner tasting as a Special Event in Epcot and plan to book it if I can.  Traditionally it starts at 2:30PM.  After that we are planning a cookout at the quiet pool at the BCV.  Its going to be a potluck, and so far weve worked out quite a menu.  Ill have more on that one in a later post.

*Sun  Oct 6*  This is another with absolutely no plans.  Were considering making an ADR for the evening.  The kiosks will be mobbed with the locals, so Epcot is out.  Were leaving our options open for the time being.

*Mon  Oct 7*  Today is departure day.  As much as we would like to stay longer, we have another obligation and need to be back on a plane Wednesday morning to travel to a new destination, so we are booked on a 1PM flight from MCO to LAX and will depart on DME at about 10AM.

While this is our WDW portion of the trip there is still more, or should I say, there is a preview performance.  For those of you who are not familiar with the travel habits of the Aussies, most figure if they are spending the time, effort and money to travel across the pond, they better make the most of it.  While PIO has only a week in WDW, her journey begins nearly three weeks before that.  If you like, you can read all about her plans at 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2958450

But, before that whole adventure gets started, Fran and I will be spending two days with PIO and her family at the park where it all started, Disneyland!  We are staying at the VGC for two nights in September to help kick off the whole party, so Ill be reporting on those fun times here as well!

I may throw in a few other Disney related stories and updates since I have plans to meet a lot of DISers out at the DLR in the next six months.  Hopefully youll be following along and can chime in on our meets and fun along the way!

Dont be shy come in and join in the fun, because win or lose, were just here to have fun playing the game!


----------



## franandaj

*Gamers Meet*

*Let the Games Begin*

First meet and Disneyland!
Part 2
Day 2 at DLR - Part 1
Day 2 at DLR - Part 2
Day 2 at DLR - Part 3

*Walt Disney World*

*Day 1*
Arrival
Settling in the Room

*Day 2*
Adventures in Leaving the Hotel
Character Meets at Breakfast
Breakfast at 1900 Park Fare
Hot and Cranky at the MK
Wilderness Lodge and the first DISmeet!
Dinner at V&A's Part 1
Dinner at V&A's Part 2
Theme Park Connection and a DISmeet
What we Bought
Lunch and Shopping
Our First F&W Goodies

*Day 3*
More Carvings...
A Stroll Through the Garden
Trying to Get That Perfect Shot
Tasty Morsels at Epcot Part 1
Tasty Morsels at Epcot Part 2
Checking in at the Beach Club
Dinner at Raglan Road

*Day 4*
Cape May Breakfast Part 1
Cape May Breakfast Part 2
A Float and a Boat
Some Haute Cuisine (part 1)
Some Haute Cuisine (part 2)
F! Part 1
F! Part 2

*Day 5*
DHS Morning Part 1
DHS Morning Part 2
One tequila, Two tequila, Three tequila, Floor
CA Grill Evening
Dessert and Wishes Cruise

*Day 6*
Wa,ing up Food and Wine
Grand Marnier Tasting Part 1
Grand Marnier Tasting Part 2
Playing with Fire

*Day 7*
Pink Champagne
MNSSHP Part 1
MNSSHP Part 2
MNSSHP Part 3
MNSSHP Part 4

*Day 8*


----------



## rentayenta

First because I'm a geek with no life.  Actually I'm helping Gabby with an AP Euro paper and she's sighting her work. Now I'll go back and read.


----------



## rentayenta

Looks like its going to be an amazing trip! And Disneyland first? 

Love the photos of you and Fran on this last cruise. The formal one is too cute. You both look relaxed and that you're having a great time. 

This is one of those trips I wish I was going on. 

8 am ADR? At first I would have doubted your ability to make it  but after reading your last DVC report, you can do it and did do it. I can't believe how many openings you made.


----------



## SunDial

This is going to be quite a bit of fun. I will have camera or cameras in hand to capture all of the incriminating evidence.  

I will be there atleast one day on the 28th or 29th maybe both to meet Denise and her cousin. Then back up the following weekend to meet everyone else and do the Wishes cruise. I have never done that before. You figure being so close i would have done everything a few times over.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'm subbing in.


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> *8 am ADR? At first I would have doubted your ability to make it  but after reading your last DVC report, you can do it and did do it. *I can't believe how many openings you made.




Speaking from first hand experience, I have no doubt 8 am is doable for Fran and Alison.  They got up at 6 am in order to get me to DLR for rope drop in November.

And I did try for a slightly later time but that was the time the CM gave me over the phone.


----------



## TifffanyD

Hi hi


----------



## PrincessInOz

Can I cross-reference yours to mine?


----------



## PrincessInOz

SunDial said:


> This is going to be quite a bit of fun. I will have camera or cameras in hand to capture all of the incriminating evidence.
> 
> I will be there atleast one day on the 28th or 29th maybe both to meet Denise and her cousin. Then back up the following weekend to meet everyone else and do the Wishes cruise. I have never done that before. You figure being so close i would have done everything a few times over.



Don't forget that we're expecting you for the Potluck as well.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Speaking from first hand experience, I have no doubt 8 am is doable for Fran and Alison.  They got up at 6 am in order to get me to DLR for rope drop in November.
> 
> And I did try for a slightly later time but that was the time the CM gave me over the phone.



I was just being funny.  She always says they're not morning people.  You all have such a great trip planned!


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> I was just being funny.  She always says they're not morning people.  You all have such a great trip planned!



It was my turn to be funny....only stirring back (at you!!)  

I know....she says she's not morning people so I was surprised to see them up at that hour.  She even BEAT me up!!!  And I say I'm a morning person.


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm here! I have to come back to read


----------



## Pinkocto

Great intro, this sounds like a fun trip!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> First because I'm a geek with no life.  Actually I'm helping Gabby with an AP Euro paper and she's sighting her work. Now I'll go back and read.



I can't believe you found me so fast!



rentayenta said:


> Looks like its going to be an amazing trip! And Disneyland first?
> 
> Love the photos of you and Fran on this last cruise. The formal one is too cute. You both look relaxed and that you're having a great time.
> 
> This is one of those trips I wish I was going on.
> 
> 8 am ADR? At first I would have doubted your ability to make it  but after reading your last DVC report, you can do it and did do it. I can't believe how many openings you made.



This is going to be a great trip!  Good friends, good food, and Disneyworld, what's not to love!



SunDial said:


> This is going to be quite a bit of fun. I will have camera or cameras in hand to capture all of the incriminating evidence.
> 
> I will be there atleast one day on the 28th or 29th maybe both to meet Denise and her cousin. Then back up the following weekend to meet everyone else and do the Wishes cruise. I have never done that before. You figure being so close i would have done everything a few times over.



  What makes you think there will be any incriminating evidence?     



PrincessInOz said:


> I'm subbing in.







PrincessInOz said:


> Speaking from first hand experience, I have no doubt 8 am is doable for Fran and Alison.  They got up at 6 am in order to get me to DLR for rope drop in November.
> 
> And I did try for a slightly later time but that was the time the CM gave me over the phone.



If Disney is involved we can do anything!  



TifffanyD said:


> Hi hi







PrincessInOz said:


> Can I cross-reference yours to mine?



Of course!



PrincessInOz said:


> Don't forget that we're expecting you for the Potluck as well.







rentayenta said:


> I was just being funny.  She always says they're not morning people.  You all have such a great trip planned!



I used to be a morning person.  



Pinkocto said:


> Great intro, this sounds like a fun trip!



Thanks!  It should be a great trip!


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> It was my turn to be funny....only stirring back (at you!!)
> 
> I know....she says she's not morning people so I was surprised to see them up at that hour.  She even BEAT me up!!!  And I say I'm a morning person.





 Gotacha!  I need to go catch up on your report. Are you going to do a group post report or singles?


----------



## TifffanyD

I feel like an imposter...


----------



## franandaj

TifffanyD said:


> I feel like an imposter...


----------



## TifffanyD

franandaj said:


>



Lol bcz I am not from the games board


----------



## PrincessInOz

TifffanyD said:


> Lol bcz I am not from the games board



It might have been where we started this trip, but it isn't where we will end up!  You're on board now.


----------



## TifffanyD

PrincessInOz said:


> It might have been where we started this trip, but it isn't where we will end up!  You're on board now.



I'm glad I am!!


----------



## jedijill

I'm in!

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

TifffanyD said:


> Lol bcz I am not from the games board





PrincessInOz said:


> It might have been where we started this trip, but it isn't where we will end up!  You're on board now.



 

For what it's worth the only game that I play over there now is Last to Post.  I ran out of time for all the other, keep one add one, one word free association, etc....



jedijill said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Jill in CO



Yay!    Glad to have you over here!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Happy Birthday to Alison.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Happy Birthday to Alison.



aw shucks,


----------



## TifffanyD

Oh happy birthday Alison!!!


----------



## rentayenta

here too. I think between this thread, FB, and your cruise report, I've covered my bases. 


I updated my Disneyland report and you're in it.  Hope you had a great birthday.


----------



## ACDSNY

Hopping on board, if only our trip would have been a month earlier we could have joined you.




TifffanyD said:


> Lol bcz I am not from the games board


 
I believe you're playing Russian roulette with the Tag Fairy on the Moo Moos & Boo Boos thread.  That's one scary game right there.


----------



## jedijill

Happy Birthday!!!!!!

Jill in CO


----------



## kmedina

I am actually on time. I have been doing all of my DISing from my iPad lately, and it does not show trip report links at the bottom.  Luckily, PIO posted a link for me. I still want to finish the last one and will resume reading it soon. 

It is cool that so many of you are getting together. I have not had a 3D meet with anyone still but am still hoping to some day. 

Cannot wait to read about your trip. Seems like it will be a lot of fun.  I love the cruise picture of you and Fran. Very few people dress to the nines like that, so the ones who do always stand out.


----------



## kmedina

I just noticed it was your birthday. Hope you had a good one.


----------



## Minniemum

This sounds like so much fun I'm subbing in.   Wish I could be there to meet you all but we leave WDW on September 29 to hot foot it over to DLR.    

To us Aussies, PIO is our DIS national treasure.  Like on your gaming threads, PIO insisted we meet in 3D.  Since that auspicious first DISmeet a few months back, we've caught up on a regular basis.  This evolving friendship is something I value more and more every time we meet.  Really looking forward to reading all about your new and existing 3D friendships. May your week long DISmeet/s, be filled with wonderful moments and memories to cherish.

Oops!  A belated Happy Birthday!  Hope you had a fabulous day.


----------



## bobbiwoz

kmedina said:


> I just noticed it was your birthday. Hope you had a good one.



Me too...I hope you had a very happy one!

I am very much looking forward to this meet!  I got home from WDW this past Tuesday AM..(2 AM!) with a URI, and I'm slowly recovering.  

We are heading to FL this Tuesday for some celebrations with dS's family.

I'll be reading this PTR for sure!


Bobbi


----------



## PrincessInOz

Minniemum said:


> This sounds like so much fun I'm subbing in.   Wish I could be there to meet you all but we leave WDW on September 29 to hot foot it over to DLR.
> 
> To us Aussies, PIO is our *DIS national treasure*.  Like on your gaming threads, PIO insisted we meet in 3D.  Since that auspicious first DISmeet a few months back, we've caught up on a regular basis.  This evolving friendship is something I value more and more every time we meet.  Really looking forward to reading all about your new and existing 3D friendships. May your week long DISmeet/s, be filled with wonderful moments and memories to cherish.
> 
> Oops!  A belated Happy Birthday!  Hope you had a fabulous day.



OMG!!!











(I feel so o-l-d!!!)


----------



## franandaj

TifffanyD said:


> Oh happy birthday Alison!!!



Thanks!  



rentayenta said:


> here too. I think between this thread, FB, and your cruise report, I've covered my bases.
> 
> 
> I updated my Disneyland report and you're in it.  Hope you had a great birthday.



You were definitely covered!  



ACDSNY said:


> Hopping on board, if only our trip would have been a month earlier we could have joined you.



That would have been even MORE fun!  



jedijill said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!!!
> 
> Jill in CO



Thank you!   



kmedina said:


> I am actually on time. I have been doing all of my DISing from my iPad lately, and it does not show trip report links at the bottom.  Luckily, PIO posted a link for me. I still want to finish the last one and will resume reading it soon.
> 
> It is cool that so many of you are getting together. I have not had a 3D meet with anyone still but am still hoping to some day.
> 
> Cannot wait to read about your trip. Seems like it will be a lot of fun.  I love the cruise picture of you and Fran. Very few people dress to the nines like that, so the ones who do always stand out.



I'm glad to have you on board, that wasn't even formal night!



kmedina said:


> I just noticed it was your birthday. Hope you had a good one.



Thanks!  



Minniemum said:


> This sounds like so much fun I'm subbing in.   Wish I could be there to meet you all but we leave WDW on September 29 to hot foot it over to DLR.
> 
> To us Aussies, PIO is our DIS national treasure.  Like on your gaming threads, PIO insisted we meet in 3D.  Since that auspicious first DISmeet a few months back, we've caught up on a regular basis.  This evolving friendship is something I value more and more every time we meet.  Really looking forward to reading all about your new and existing 3D friendships. May your week long DISmeet/s, be filled with wonderful moments and memories to cherish.
> 
> Oops!  A belated Happy Birthday!  Hope you had a fabulous day.



Yeah we will be just missing each other, too bad.  I think we all worship PIO for her kindness, knowledge and just overall niceness.  



bobbiwoz said:


> Me too...I hope you had a very happy one!
> 
> I am very much looking forward to this meet!  I got home from WDW this past Tuesday AM..(2 AM!) with a URI, and I'm slowly recovering.
> 
> We are heading to FL this Tuesday for some celebrations with dS's family.
> 
> I'll be reading this PTR for sure!
> 
> 
> Bobbi



I hope you feel better soon!  Have a great time in Florida!



PrincessInOz said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> (I feel so o-l-d!!!)



Well you are a regular contributor to the Old Fogies Thread....


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> I think we all worship PIO for her kindness, knowledge and just overall niceness.



OMG!  I like staying under the radar.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Joining too   Happy belated Birthday      Ok question just saw the picture of you two on the cruise...nice BUT who is who  

Ruthie


----------



## Minniemum

PrincessInOz said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> (I feel so o-l-d!!!)





franandaj said:


> Well you are a regular contributor to the Old Fogies Thread....







franandaj said:


> Yeah we will be just missing each other, too bad.  I think we all worship PIO for her kindness, knowledge and just overall niceness.



My sentiments exactly


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> OMG!  I like staying under the radar.



Sorry, you just pass by with flying colors!  



Luvchefmic said:


> Joining too   Happy belated Birthday      Ok question just saw the picture of you two on the cruise...nice BUT who is who
> 
> Ruthie



I'm the one in the dress!


----------



## Luvchefmic

franandaj said:


> I'm the one in the dress!




Yeah thats helpful   either outfit could be a dress  you're sitting down silly !!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47178612#post47178612

I am going to GUESS that the dress is NOT with the white blazer but the black (could be tank top)  regardless love you both, so happy to put faces with names
 F I N A L L Y  

Ruthie


----------



## PrincessInOz

Luvchefmic said:


> Yeah thats helpful   either outfit could be a dress  you're sitting down silly !!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47178612#post47178612
> 
> I am going to GUESS that the dress is NOT with the white blazer but the black (could be tank top)  regardless love you both, so happy to put faces with names
> F I N A L L Y
> 
> Ruthie



That would be a good guess, Ruthie!!  

This is Alison - taken when I stayed with her in November last year.


----------



## franandaj

Luvchefmic said:


> Yeah thats helpful   either outfit could be a dress  you're sitting down silly !!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47178612#post47178612
> 
> I am going to GUESS that the dress is NOT with the white blazer but the black (could be tank top)  regardless love you both, so happy to put faces with names
> F I N A L L Y
> 
> Ruthie



I thought you were looking at the pictures in THIS TR!      Just realize that Fran is the butch and I am the femme, as she puts it our plumbing is just rearranged.  Otherwise we are like just about every other normal couple.  



PrincessInOz said:


> That would be a good guess, Ruthie!!
> 
> This is Alison - taken when I stayed with her in November last year.



Yikes!  After seeing me in that dress, I need to lose a few more pounds before I wear it again!   

I'm not helping much (when you all see the next update).


----------



## franandaj

So if you've read the first post you know one of the events we are planning during our stay is a potluck cookout on Saturday October 5th.  We have a good deal of the menu nailed down, but I haven't posted it yet since we may have a few more additions and haven't quite figured out all the details.  

One of the items that Fran and I plan on providing is a queso dip and chips.  In the past we have always bought the jars of queso, but recently she mentioned that there were plenty of recipes online for easy queso dip that were much better than the jarred sauces.

So I figured that why not test out a queso recipe on Cinco de Mayo, the American holiday where gringos get extra drunk and pretend they have a link to Mexican Heritage!     I searched online and found recipes as simple as a can of Rotel and Velveeta, to roasting peppers and deseeding them, sautéing vegetables, and all sorts of work.  I wanted something inbetween and found something workable for us.

Here are my starting ingredients.





I modified the recipe I found online by substituting diced green chilies for the jalapeno peppers the recipe calls for.  This is a half recipe.

8 oz Velveeta
6 oz cream cheese
2 tomatoes sliced
1/2 bunch green onions, green parts chopped
2 cloves garlic minced
1/2 can diced green chilies
Cracked black pepper

Melt the cheeses in the microwave.  It took about 3 minutes at 60% power to fully melt the cheese.





Mix in the remaining ingredients.  Here they are chopped.





And here they are about to be mixed in with the melted cheese.





After tasting the queso I realized that since we substituted mild green chilies for the jalapenos there was no kick to the dip.  So I added 15 drops of tabsaco to the sauce and it was really tasty!





So we celebrated Cinco de Mayo in true gringo fashion, with a Margarita and queso and chips!





This recipe will work well for the DISmeet cookout.  Now we have to figure out how to keep it warm on the table near the quiet pool at the picnic tables.  I'm thinking sterno, but we need a dish....


----------



## TifffanyD

Way to go on making your own!


We will still be bringing dessert(s). Still thinking brownies (no nuts) and Rice Krispie treats... But could change...


----------



## TifffanyD

If we bring s'mores stuff could we roast the marshmallows on the grill? Anyone know? Or probably it's charcoal so no...


----------



## rentayenta

Ole! The dip looks good. Michael made portobello stuffed ravioli with browned butter and sage sauce, chicken, and salad tonight. We didn't embrace our Cinco de Mayo heritage today. We did last night though.


----------



## PrincessInOz

That dip looks great and I'm positive DS will go crazy over it.  


Okay.  I'm about to post my next Mickey Micro recipe on my PTR.  This one will be the dish I'm planning on bringing to the cook-out.


----------



## kmedina

franandaj said:


> So I figured that why not test out a queso recipe on Cinco de Mayo, the American holiday where gringos get extra drunk and pretend they have a link to Mexican Heritage!



Indeed  My Facebook feed agrees with that statement, and I laughed so hard. 

It looks really good!


----------



## Luvchefmic

franandaj said:


> I thought you were looking at the pictures in THIS TR!      Just realize that Fran is the butch and I am the femme, as she puts it our plumbing is just rearranged.  Otherwise we are like just about every other normal couple.
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes!  After seeing me in that dress, I need to lose a few more pounds before I wear it again!
> 
> I'm not helping much (when you all see the next update).



 My dear friends E & M ( NOT dissers but thats another story ) describe themselves EXACTLY the way Fran does you 2 too cute 

ok gotta catch up on all later Mon & a grueling week ahead all prayers gratefully accepted esp for no more rain here 

Ruthie


----------



## Linda67

Just found your PTR so just popping in to say hello 
The dip you made looks delicious


----------



## Luvchefmic

rentayenta said:


> Ole! The dip looks good. Michael made portobello stuffed ravioli with browned butter and sage sauce, chicken, and salad tonight. We didn't embrace our Cinco de Mayo heritage today. We did last night though.



That dip does look good BUT that ravioli sounds awesome


----------



## TifffanyD

Luvchefmic said:


> That dip does look good BUT that ravioli sounds awesome



Agree!!!! Yummmmy


----------



## franandaj

TifffanyD said:


> Way to go on making your own!
> 
> 
> We will still be bringing dessert(s). Still thinking brownies (no nuts) and Rice Krispie treats... But could change...





TifffanyD said:


> If we bring s'mores stuff could we roast the marshmallows on the grill? Anyone know? Or probably it's charcoal so no...



I think the brownies and Rice Krispie treats sound great.  Do you make your brownie with or without nuts?  



rentayenta said:


> Ole! The dip looks good. Michael made portobello stuffed ravioli with browned butter and sage sauce, chicken, and salad tonight. We didn't embrace our Cinco de Mayo heritage today. We did last night though.



Did he actually MAKE the ravioli?  Sounds really awesome!



PrincessInOz said:


> That dip looks great and I'm positive DS will go crazy over it.
> 
> 
> Okay.  I'm about to post my next Mickey Micro recipe on my PTR.  This one will be the dish I'm planning on bringing to the cook-out.



I tweaked it a little bit and served it at our board meeting last night.  A little more of the cheese and a little less of the veggie chunks.  It came out better.  The only thing is we need to figure out how to keep it warmed at the picnic table.  Either that or eat it all quickly!  



kmedina said:


> Indeed  My Facebook feed agrees with that statement, and I laughed so hard.
> 
> It looks really good!







Luvchefmic said:


> My dear friends E & M ( NOT dissers but thats another story ) describe themselves EXACTLY the way Fran does you 2 too cute
> 
> ok gotta catch up on all later Mon & a grueling week ahead all prayers gratefully accepted esp for no more rain here
> 
> Ruthie



Thanks!  I hope you didn't get more rain.



Linda67 said:


> Just found your PTR so just popping in to say hello
> The dip you made looks delicious



I'm glad you made it over here!  There will be a lot of stories going on here leading up to the actual trip.  I hope you enjoy the ride!



Luvchefmic said:


> That dip does look good BUT that ravioli sounds awesome



Thanks!  I would take the ravioli over the dip!  



TifffanyD said:


> Agree!!!! Yummmmy


----------



## PrincessInOz

Eat quickly sounds good to me.


----------



## Luvchefmic

PrincessInOz said:


> Eat quickly sounds good to me.



Without a doubt it will probably be gone in a few minutes


----------



## scottny

I am here. Had no idea this was started. 
Nice group you have meeting there. 
That queso dip looked good. 
Yeah all caught up. LOL. It sounds like a fun trip so far.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Eat quickly sounds good to me.





Luvchefmic said:


> Without a doubt it will probably be gone in a few minutes



OK!  We won't worry about keeping the queso warm.  We'll nuke it in the Villa and then while we cook the TriTip and Mushrooms, we can nosh on that.  Your Rice should only take a few minutes to fry up and I assume you want to do that in the Villa.  Other than that I think everything either cooks on the grill or is served cold.  I'll have to post the full menu in my next update!



scottny said:


> I am here. Had no idea this was started.
> Nice group you have meeting there.
> That queso dip looked good.
> Yeah all caught up. LOL. It sounds like a fun trip so far.



Glad you made it over here Scott!  

We're going to have a really good time!  We have a really diverse group of DISers, but I think we'll all get on just splendid and it will be loads of fun!  We have never done a trip at WDW with other folks (other than my parents) so this will be new for us!


----------



## rentayenta

He made the ravioli.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> He made the ravioli.



That's awesome!


----------



## Luvchefmic

Since I am learning so much about you and Fran and CAN'T wait to meet you both I didn't think you would mind if I posted this here so you both can get to know me & my DH too  ( especially since we are so looking forward to Aug with so many of us)


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48388836#post48388836



Ruthie


----------



## franandaj

So I dont have any earth shattering updates, but I have made a few decisions/updates in the past week.

First off, I started off last week with a DISmeet with ACDSNY.  She was at DLR with her family and she and her DH snuck off for some adult time while her sister and kids ran around the park silly.  We had some drinks and snacks and just a good time catching up.





Also I read an update where scottny had dinner at Cape May Buffet.  It sounded really good so I booked us in there for the last night of our trip.  PIO will be at MNSSHP, and now I'm not sure what Bobbiwoz is doing, she might be going home or staying, but either way Fran and I are on our own for this night and since the F&W fest might be pretty bogged down, we will go to Cape May for our din din. 

Later this week, I noticed that Tri Tip was on sale for $3.49 per lb.  Thats the cheapest that Ive seen it all year, so since there was no limit I picked up four.  I figure thats two to practice on in the next couple months and two to bring to the cookout.  Not that I havent cooked my share of tri tip, but I havent cooked it on a charcoal grill without a lid so Ill have to really test out the timing at home to get it perfect like this.  Luckily I have an instant read thermometer in my OL. 





So another thing is that we have pretty much nailed down our menu.  We were almost set but in my gut I felt like we needed one more dish to just really round out the menu.  I think we have that now.

Here is our menu for the cookout.  

Queso and Chips  Alison & Fran
Watermelon  Bobbiwoz
Summer Salad  Alison & Fran
Potato Salad  Luvchefmic
Tri Tip on the BBQ  Alison & Fran
Portabello Mushrooms with Goat Cheese and Pesto  PIO
Fried Rice with Shrimp  PIO 
Brownies & Rice Krispie Treats  TifffanyD​
This sounds like a very well rounded and filling menu.  Well also have some beverages to accompany the meal, but we have yet to work that out.

Luvchefmic is only about half an hour away. Bobbiwoz has a rental car for Saturday/Sunday so she will pick up a watermelon and anything else we need.  SunDial is about two hours away, TifffanyD is also close so hopefully between the local folks we can get what we need at last minute as well as the paper goods for our gathering, and any serving bowl/utensils we might end up needing.  Im not sure my villa will be completely equipped to serve this cookout!

So with the dinner in mind, I dont have any pics to share of previous Tri Tip pics to share, so I will post those as I have them.  Youve seen the Queso that we plan on serving.  Here is my recipe for the Summer Salad.

*Summer Salad*

Starting ingredients





Slice the cucumbers and liberally season with salt and pepper.





Slice tomatoes and onions and also liberally season with salt and pepper.





Then add salad oil and cider vinegar to taste, always add less vinegar to start, you can always add more.  Toss with your hands, no really, its the best way.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Yum!  Great salad and great find on the TriTip.


I think I better go post the menu on my PTR.


----------



## jedijill

MMMMM, what time do I show up for dinner?  

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

You're meet menu sounds delicious!


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> MMMMM, what time do I show up for dinner?
> 
> Jill in CO



That's what I was thinking too!


----------



## ACDSNY

The summer salad is one of my favorites, so cool and refreshing.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Yum!  Great salad and great find on the TriTip.
> 
> 
> I think I better go post the menu on my PTR.



Thanks!  I love that salad too!  I'm going to have to try out TriTip on the Charcoal BBQ without a lid to get it just right!



jedijill said:


> MMMMM, what time do I show up for dinner?
> 
> Jill in CO



Around 5:30 or so October 5th, just bring something else we need!  



rentayenta said:


> You're meet menu sounds delicious!



I know, I think it will be awesome! 



rentayenta said:


> That's what I was thinking too!



Just bring some Easy Mac and you're good.



ACDSNY said:


> The summer salad is one of my favorites, so cool and refreshing.



I make it a lot for potlucks, not many people like to bring things with veggies so it always goes over well at summertime!


----------



## franandaj

Ok this has nothing to do with the trip, but I thought I would share this since some of you folks have already seen this on FB.  There is a Hot Dog stand in Hollywood that has been around for over 70 years, we have been talking about going there for YEARs.  Fran and I have been together over 15 years so it's been a long time that we have been saying that we need to go to Pinks.

Today we needed to go up to the church in Hollywood where we rehearse for band.  Normally go to band, hit a Drive through on the way, go to band, rehearse and go home.  Everyone romanticizes Hollywood, but we rarely have time to visit even the slightest landmark.  So this time, we needed to go check Timpani, if you know anything about them, we had to make sure they would hold a pitch.  They all actually did so evidently we fixed them before and forgot!

Our friend Jim from Band took the day off too and met us at the church where we rehearse, we checked the timpani, did some cleaning up stuff and then headed off to lunch.

There is this place in LA called Pink's.  It's a Hot Dog Joint that has been around since 1939.  It's famous for celebrites enjoying their dogs.  I remember watching the episode where Emeril went there and made his own dog.  A lot of celebrities have been there are created dogs.





















I got the Emeril Dog without the Jalapenos.  Jim got the Emeril Dog with the jalapenos.  Fran got the special dog which had chili, cheese, and onions.  We also got a Mulholland Dog that had mushrooms, grilled onions, bacon, and nacho cheese.  





One of the dogs came with fries and we ordered onion rings on the side.  I got a lemonade, Jim got a Mexican coke and Fran got diet coke.  





Here is a cross section of my Emeril Dog





And the Mulholland dog





This is the pic that Jim posted on FB to chronicle our visit.





This was pretty much dinner and lunch.  It was around 3:30 when we ate all this so we really didn't fix ourselves much of dinner, Fran ate the leftover hot dogs and I ate the leftovers from last night, except that Alto kitty grabbed a piece of rib eye and pulled it on the floor while I was trying to update a computer file.  

Since it was ruined I just cut it into pieces for her so at least she could finish the stolen food.  Good thing I was still pretty full from the dogs!


----------



## PrincessInOz

OMG!  That's just.....just........OMG!!


  Off to Google to see if I can factor a trip to Pink's in September.

Hmmm.....need to work out how to feed a pesky vegetarian!


----------



## rentayenta

Luvchefmic said:


> That dip does look good BUT that ravioli sounds awesome





TifffanyD said:


> Agree!!!! Yummmmy





franandaj said:


> That's awesome!




They were so good but sadly no leftovers.







Those hotdogs look insane Alison. Triple yum! Chili and cheese is my favorite. Now I'm starving.


----------



## jedijill

Ok, putting Pink's on my list for my next CA trip!

Jill in CO


----------



## TifffanyD

I have heard of Pink's and seen it on TV. WOW those hotdogs are big!


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> OMG!  That's just.....just........OMG!!
> 
> 
> Off to Google to see if I can factor a trip to Pink's in September.
> 
> Hmmm.....need to work out how to feed a pesky vegetarian!



Well, actually they had a vegan dog. We made jokes about it, but they had something. The place is not too far from where you are staying. Just allow at least a half an hour to wait in line. They make up your dogs right while you wait and pay.


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> Ok, putting Pink's on my list for my next CA trip!
> 
> Jill in CO



It's definitely one of those places full of Hollywiood star history. And the dogs were really good!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Those hotdogs look insane Alison. Triple yum! Chili and cheese is my favorite. Now I'm starving.



They were so good! We'll have to go there again!



TifffanyD said:


> I have heard of Pink's and seen it on TV. WOW those hotdogs are big!



They were huge! Fran wanted to split one in addition to our own. She got leftovers. We have seen them on lots of TV festures. The walls were covered in autographed photos. It was fun and a nice day!


----------



## Pinkocto

What fun! I'm glad you finally made it over there. I'm pretty sure I've seen it in a few movies or tv shows. Do they make the hot dogs there? I'm just wondering what makes them so good.


----------



## TifffanyD

Do they have chicken or turkey dogs?


----------



## ACDSNY

PrincessInOz said:


> OMG! That's just.....just........OMG!!
> 
> 
> Off to Google to see if I can factor a trip to Pink's in September.
> 
> Hmmm.....need to work out how to feed a pesky vegetarian!


 
Veggies and cheese in a bun???


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> What fun! I'm glad you finally made it over there. I'm pretty sure I've seen it in a few movies or tv shows. Do they make the hot dogs there? I'm just wondering what makes them so good.



I think they special order them from a place and have their own "secret" recipe.  I know that they use natural casings so that they have a "pop" when you bite into them.  I think it's a combo of the quality dogs and awesome toppings.



TifffanyD said:


> Do they have chicken or turkey dogs?



Yes they do have turkey dogs!  



ACDSNY said:


> Veggies and cheese in a bun???



No, it's a vegetarian dog.  No cheese, vegans don't eat any animal products, so I think it was like onions and tomatoes and guacamole.


----------



## TifffanyD

Woohoo for turkey dogs! I'm in!


The vegan dog could be soy like a nice burger is...


----------



## Linda67

I've only been to Hollywood once before and I remember our tour guide pointing out Pinks

If I had known there was a veggie dog I would have forced him to stop the tour bus!


----------



## lisaviolet

PrincessInOz said:


> Hmmm.....need to work out how to feed a pesky vegetarian!





I just loved this - so funny.

____________________________________________

My dearest Elvis Costello Alison ,

Your TRs and PTRs make me feel like I'm back in university and I'm totally behind and procrastinating.  One day I will feel like I'm not always catching up. One day.  

You are simply trip central.  

I'm so jealous that you're going to be with Ms. Bobbi!!!  

Okay, going to catch up.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> Welcome to another
> This might be a good night to visit Jelly Rolls after F!




Nice!  I went for the first time this year.    No clue, considering I love the BW area,  why except that I'm always on a very strict budget.  I JUST LOVED IT!   

Have fun!  



franandaj said:


> aw shucks,



Crap!  Missed your birthday.  I'm going to PM you my name so that I can be on FB with you - if you want that  - so that I will never miss it again!  

Hope it was wonderful Alison.  



franandaj said:


> So if you've read the first post you know one of the events we are planning during our stay is a potluck cookout on Saturday October 5th.  We have a good deal of the menu nailed down, but I haven't posted it yet since we may have a few more additions and haven't quite figured out all the details.
> 
> 
> ]




OMG, killing me!  How I wish I was Samantha Stevens and could wiggle my nose.  HOLY YUM for sure - oh and your company is nice, too!


----------



## franandaj

TifffanyD said:


> Woohoo for turkey dogs! I'm in!
> 
> 
> The vegan dog could be soy like a nice burger is...



Are you guys going to go to Hollywood when you come out here?  



Linda67 said:


> I've only been to Hollywood once before and I remember our tour guide pointing out Pinks
> 
> If I had known there was a veggie dog I would have forced him to stop the tour bus!







lisaviolet said:


> I just loved this - so funny.
> 
> ____________________________________________
> 
> My dearest Elvis Costello Alison ,
> 
> Your TRs and PTRs make me feel like I'm back in university and I'm totally behind and procrastinating.  One day I will feel like I'm not always catching up. One day.
> 
> You are simply trip central.
> 
> I'm so jealous that you're going to be with Ms. Bobbi!!!
> 
> Okay, going to catch up.



Finally I am trip central.  After years and years of canceling trips, I'm so glad to finally be taking them again!



lisaviolet said:


> Nice!  I went for the first time this year.    No clue, considering I love the BW area,  why except that I'm always on a very strict budget.  I JUST LOVED IT!
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Crap!  Missed your birthday.  I'm going to PM you my name so that I can be on FB with you - if you want that  - so that I will never miss it again!
> 
> Hope it was wonderful Alison.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, killing me!  How I wish I was Samantha Stevens and could wiggle my nose.  HOLY YUM for sure - oh and your company is nice, too!



We used to always go to Jelly Rolls, now we haven't been in forever.

Sent the friend request!  

I had to think there long and hard....Samantha Stevens    

I'm glad you made it on board Lisa!


----------



## TifffanyD

I'm on Facebook too!


----------



## franandaj

TifffanyD said:


> I'm on Facebook too!



OK, request sent.  I can't believe you're friends with my Palo server too!


----------



## TifffanyD

franandaj said:


> OK, request sent.  I can't believe you're friends with my Palo server too!



He was our server before he worked at palo!!


----------



## scottny

Ooh I hope you like it there. We have enjoyed it the last 2 times and will probably book it again in December. 
The cookout menu looks good. 
I loved Pinks when I lived out there.


----------



## franandaj

scottny said:


> Ooh I hope you like it there. We have enjoyed it the last 2 times and will probably book it again in December.
> The cookout menu looks good.
> I loved Pinks when I lived out there.



When did you live out here?  What area did you live in?


----------



## franandaj

So this isn't an update for the trip that this report is about, but if you notice in my signature, the next ticker is for the D23 Expo.  I'll be doing a full blown Trip Report for that trip, but I won't start that until about the week beforehand.  Until then when they leak small tidbits of information, I'll talk about it here.  

Now PIO, I know that this is yet another event that you will see my pictures and tell me that as nice as the pictures are, you would really like to hear the event!      However, for those who will be there, this should prove to be one heck of an amazing performance.  Separately each of these guys have been amazing.  With them together, there will not be a dry eye in the house!



​
For one night only, two of the worlds most celebrated songwriters and composers will take to the stage for Richard M. Sherman and Alan Menken: The Disney Songbook. The concert will take place at the D23 Expo 2013 at the Anaheim Convention Center in the D23 Expo Arena on Saturday, August 10.

Together Sherman and Menken have won a combined 10 Academy Awards for their work with Disney, and have composed music and songs for more than three dozen Disney feature films, over two dozen Disney Park attractions, and half a dozen Disney musicals on Broadway.

I cant express how excited I am that my esteemed friend Alan Menken and I will be sharing the same bill for the very first time, said Sherman. Alan is an incredible talent, and I know were both thrilled to be performing for Disneys most ardent fanstheyre the best and I cant wait to be a part of what promises to be a very special night for all of us.

Richard Sherman and I share so many things; our cherished association with The Walt Disney Company, the blessing of having the opportunity to share our musical talents with children of all ages and a genuine mutual admirationbut one thing weve never gotten to share is a concert stage, said Menken. This summer at the D23 Expo 2013, we will do just that. And I cant think of anyone Id prefer to share that stage with. Richard, along with his brother Robert, wrote songs that filled my formative years with joy and fantasy. And, all these years later, I can say with complete honesty that there is no one Ive met in our business who is more warm and generous than my friend and fellow songwriter, Richard Sherman.

Admission to the concert will be on a first-come, first-served basis and is included in the price of a ticket to the D23 Expo. In addition to the 4,000-seat D23 Expo Arena, the concert will be simulcast into a 2,000-seat overflow theater inside the Convention Center.


----------



## Luvchefmic

OMG that is so awesome the Disney Expo and the opportunities you all have out there  I thought about D23 membership for a long time but practically nothing is on the east coast for it...you are so fortunate I am green eyed jealous

Heard about Pinks for much of my life DD was stationed in CA many years ago and loved going there looking at the first picture with Fran & Jim the young brunette to his right she looks like someone famous can't place from where though


----------



## jedijill

That concert sounds amazing!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

Wow, that's going to be one hell of a concert and experience.  I'll be in for that report. I love the D23 reports.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> Now PIO, I know that this is yet another event that you will see my pictures and tell me that as nice as the pictures are, you would really like to hear the event!      However, for those who will be there, this should prove to be one heck of an amazing performance.  Separately each of these guys have been amazing.  With them together, there will not be a dry eye in the house!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> For one night only, two of the worlds most celebrated songwriters and composers will take to the stage for Richard M. Sherman and Alan Menken: The Disney Songbook. The concert will take place at the D23 Expo 2013 at the Anaheim Convention Center in the D23 Expo Arena on Saturday, August 10.
> 
> Together Sherman and Menken have won a combined 10 Academy Awards for their work with Disney, and have composed music and songs for more than three dozen Disney feature films, over two dozen Disney Park attractions, and half a dozen Disney musicals on Broadway.




Oh...My.....God....! 


I officially hate you.


----------



## Luvchefmic

PrincessInOz said:


> Oh...My.....God....!
> 
> 
> I officially hate you.




 I don't think you have it in you to hate at all but this post of yours almost had me fall out of my chair


----------



## franandaj

Luvchefmic said:


> OMG that is so awesome the Disney Expo and the opportunities you all have out there  I thought about D23 membership for a long time but practically nothing is on the east coast for it...you are so fortunate I am green eyed jealous
> 
> Heard about Pinks for much of my life DD was stationed in CA many years ago and loved going there looking at the first picture with Fran & Jim the young brunette to his right she looks like someone famous can't place from where though



The Expo is such an amazing event, I'm glad that I have been able to go to all of them.  I don't even know who famous people are, so I've stopped looking for them!



jedijill said:


> That concert sounds amazing!
> 
> Jill in CO



I'm sure it will be!  



rentayenta said:


> Wow, that's going to be one hell of a concert and experience.  I'll be in for that report. I love the D23 reports.



I'll be sure to post a link here when I start the report.  More info is starting to come out.  I can't wait until they release the schedule.



PrincessInOz said:


> Oh...My.....God....!
> 
> 
> I officially hate you.


----------



## franandaj

So Ive shown you two of my contributions to the pot luck meal, the Summer Salad and the Queso Dip.  The last thing that I plan to make for the meal is a couple tri tip roasts.  There have been all kinds of discussions about me throwing those in my suitcase, what kind of body parts the TSA will think they are and the like, but Im sure my tri tips will arrive in plenty good shape.

The problem will be cooking them.  Normally at home I use a gas grill for many of my grilling projects.  When I cook a tri tip, I sear it on the hot part of the grill for five minutes per side, then I move it to the upper rack, close the top and let it heat for about 15-20 minutes.  This is my problem.  I have never cooked a tri tip on an open charcoal grill like they have at the Beach Club.

So I have purchased quite a few extras to practice on.  After tonight I think we are going to get a few more since they are on sale now for $2.99/lb.  Everything started off well, the coals heated up very quickly.





Soon they were toasty and hot.





My meat was seasoned and ready to go.





It was nice and cooked on the first side.





I turned it over to the other side (the fatty side) and set the timer for 5 minutes.  I went into the kitchen to tend to something and all of a sudden I hear sounds of, well, Im not sure what sound I heard, but I knew it wasnt good.  Lesson #1, dont put the fatty side of the Tri Tip over the hot coals.  As the fat melts, it drips into the coals and causes them to flare up causing the outside of the meat to burn.  Perhaps this is what I need the spray bottle for.

So then I moved on to the next phase.  I moved the roast off the hot part of the grill and tented it with aluminum foil.





After about 20 minutes, I kept checking the internal temperature to see if it was done.  Had I been able to read this thermometer properly (as I look at the picture in hindsight) I would have kept the meat on the grill a little longer.





Once removing the meat, cover in foil and let rest.





Here is the cooked piece of meat.





And the meat once carved





As you can see, it was still a bit rare.  However, I dont mind rare meat.  I gave Fran the ends which were a little bit more cooked, and our dinner guests werent picky at all!     Even the shy new cat, Nala, who spends 99% of her time hiding on a chair in the dining room came out looking for handouts.  Fran spent at least 10 minutes chopping before she got to have her dinner.

Here is my dinner.





It was good tasting, just not cooked quite enough.  I think the next time I do it, I will try like I do when I cook my whole chicken on the grill.  I bank the coals around an aluminum foil tray and place the meat over the tray.  That way the drippings from the roast wont catch fire and scorch the roast.  At least I can use the leftovers to make French Dip sandwiches and the rare part can cook a little more in the Au Jus.

Hope I have better luck next time!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great first pass!!

It is a little too red for me but I guess we can always cook some of the slices a little longer.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Great first pass!!
> 
> It is a little too red for me but I guess we can always cook some of the slices a little longer.



Did you read the text???   

I said that it was too rare and I'm going to have to figure out how to cook it so that the outsides don't get too burnt and the inside gets done!


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> Did you read the text???
> 
> I said that it was too rare and I'm going to have to figure out how to cook it so that the outsides don't get too burnt and the inside gets done!



I did.  But I know that you like it rarer than I eat it; so there will be a point where you'll want to pull it out so that you get your meat the right way.  I'll probably still want to put slices back on the grill and keep it going for a bit longer.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> I did.  But I know that you like it rarer than I eat it; so there will be a point where you'll want to pull it out so that you get your meat the right way.  I'll probably still want to put slices back on the grill and keep it going for a bit longer.



I thought I would leave one on the grill a little longer than the other so one was more medium rare and one was more medium.

Do we need to worry about cross contamination on the grill with the meat and the pesky vegetarian?


----------



## rentayenta

Holy moly, the meat looks great but of course we like it still mooing. 

Michael's boss makes the best Tri-trip I've ever had. He marinates in Santa Maria marinade and then charcoal grills it for a while on very few briquettes. It's unreal. It ends up black and blue, nice char on the outside and rare deliciousness on the inside 

Now I'm hungry. We're doing a weenie roast tonight. It's the only time I really like hotdogs other than the ballpark.


----------



## jedijill

Yum!  The tri-tip looks delicious!!!

Jill in CO


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> I thought I would leave one on the grill a little longer than the other so one was more medium rare and one was more medium.
> 
> Do we need to worry about cross contamination on the grill with the meat and the pesky vegetarian?



If we put one or two of the mushrooms on first for the pesky vegetarian, it should be fine.  Pesky indeed, right?

Otherwise, he's fine with eating salads.


----------



## Juliealto

Hi, Alison, I'm stepping out from the corners where I've been lurking this past week to say, "I love your TRs and PTRs!"  Last weekend I came to the DVC forum looking for threads where people actually COOK IN THEIR DVC VILLAS and found your TR for the trip you finally got to take to IOA & WDW in the fall of 2012.  Bringing your own beef from CA hooked me in and I've been working my way thru your older TRS and PTRs, learning so much about Disney food and fine dining along the way.


----------



## TifffanyD

PrincessInOz said:


> If we put one or two of the mushrooms on first for the pesky vegetarian, it should be fine.  Pesky indeed, right?
> 
> Otherwise, he's fine with eating salads.



Can I have a mushroom too? I don't eat beef


----------



## Minniemum

Your tri tip looks delicious! I had to look up what tri tip was as it's not a regular cut in Australia.  It seems our butchers prefer to cut this section into steaks.  I'm intrigued to try it so here's hoping I can find some.


----------



## PrincessInOz

TifffanyD said:


> Can I have a mushroom too? I don't eat beef



Shameless self-promotion....here's what the mushrooms look like.

And the answer is yes!


----------



## TifffanyD

PrincessInOz said:


> Shameless self-promotion....here's what the mushrooms look like.
> 
> And the answer is yes!



Ohhhh looks yum! Love feta and pesto! yum yum yum!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'll be following along. I can't believe it took me this long to sub in on your PTR. It just shows you with working full time makes you miss these updates. I will be looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## dgbg100106

ok I am here finally and all caught up.

Your met ups are going to be wonderful, and I am jealous...

The menu seems very filling and fun, the tri tip was cooked perfect for me...  now I just need to get to WDW...  Ha-ha.


----------



## eandesmom

marking my spot, now off to catch up!


----------



## scottny

I lived there in 95-96 in Burbank and Glendale. My friend who moved with me is still out there. 
I could not imagine traveling with meat in my suitcase. Of course I had my toiletries in my bag. LOL


----------



## glaserjm

Hi Alison, I'm subbing I'm and am looking forward to reading along! 

I love the potluck that you're doing. We cook quite a few meals in our villas and love using the grills. The grills at OKW seem to be pretty frequently used, but I rarely see any mention of them in TRs... guests most villa grillers aren't DISers!

I'm glad you've been able to start traveling again and that your medical issues are under control so that you can take these great trips!


----------



## franandaj

Sorry I've been MIA folks!   Last weekend was our annual Concert in the Park and this year it required even more effort from Fran and myself.  It has taken me most of the week to catch up on sleep and energy! 



rentayenta said:


> Holy moly, the meat looks great but of course we like it still mooing.
> 
> Michael's boss makes the best Tri-trip I've ever had. He marinates in Santa Maria marinade and then charcoal grills it for a while on very few briquettes. It's unreal. It ends up black and blue, nice char on the outside and rare deliciousness on the inside
> 
> Now I'm hungry. We're doing a weenie roast tonight. It's the only time I really like hotdogs other than the ballpark.



I'm going to make a few more passes at it before the end of summer.  I have six more in the freezer (two are going to Florida).  I've considered marinating, but truthfully I just like the taste of the meat (with some horseradish).



jedijill said:


> Yum!  The tri-tip looks delicious!!!
> 
> Jill in CO



Thanks!  It was and it made for some great French Dip sandwiches the next night.



PrincessInOz said:


> If we put one or two of the mushrooms on first for the pesky vegetarian, it should be fine.  Pesky indeed, right?
> 
> Otherwise, he's fine with eating salads.



We might want to consider hijacking a second grill, if there are two.  That way they can all be hot at the same time.



Juliealto said:


> Hi, Alison, I'm stepping out from the corners where I've been lurking this past week to say, "I love your TRs and PTRs!"  Last weekend I came to the DVC forum looking for threads where people actually COOK IN THEIR DVC VILLAS and found your TR for the trip you finally got to take to IOA & WDW in the fall of 2012.  Bringing your own beef from CA hooked me in and I've been working my way thru your older TRS and PTRs, learning so much about Disney food and fine dining along the way.



  I'm glad that you came out of lurkdom.  That's one of the things that hooked us into DVC, was the kitchen.  I've been cooking on our vacations for a long time now.  I remember when we went to New Zealand in 1999 I booked a couple places specifically with kitchens so we could relax in the evenings with a home cooked meal.  Turns out it was a good move because some of the places we ate the food was so "different", it was refreshing to eat some of our favorites from home.

I'm glad that I can help you out with the various dining options, I am certainly into dining!



TifffanyD said:


> Can I have a mushroom too? I don't eat beef



I'm sure there will be plenty!



Minniemum said:


> Your tri tip looks delicious! I had to look up what tri tip was as it's not a regular cut in Australia.  It seems our butchers prefer to cut this section into steaks.  I'm intrigued to try it so here's hoping I can find some.



If nothing else when you go to DL, if you purchase a WoC Dining package at Ariel's restaurant one of the entrees that they offer is the Santa Maria Tri Tip.  It's a really popular cut of meat here in Southern California.




mvf-m11c said:


> I'll be following along. I can't believe it took me this long to sub in on your PTR. It just shows you with working full time makes you miss these updates. I will be looking forward to hearing more.



Hi Brett!    Work does tend to cut into DIS time!  I need to get over to your TR and catch up as well!



dgbg100106 said:


> ok I am here finally and all caught up.
> 
> Your met ups are going to be wonderful, and I am jealous...
> 
> The menu seems very filling and fun, the tri tip was cooked perfect for me...  now I just need to get to WDW...  Ha-ha.



There is going to be plenty of food, you're welcome to come join in if you can just get to WDW!



eandesmom said:


> marking my spot, now off to catch up!



 I'm glad that you made it over here!



scottny said:


> I lived there in 95-96 in Burbank and Glendale. My friend who moved with me is still out there.
> I could not imagine traveling with meat in my suitcase. Of course I had my toiletries in my bag. LOL



I lived in the Valley back then, Northridge area.  I didn't figure that I would ever be traveling with meat in my suitcase either, but it ended up saving us a lot of money was very convenient!



glaserjm said:


> Hi Alison, I'm subbing I'm and am looking forward to reading along!
> 
> I love the potluck that you're doing. We cook quite a few meals in our villas and love using the grills. The grills at OKW seem to be pretty frequently used, but I rarely see any mention of them in TRs... guests most villa grillers aren't DISers!
> 
> I'm glad you've been able to start traveling again and that your medical issues are under control so that you can take these great trips!



  I'm glad you're subbing in!  On our first trip at SSR, we could see the grills from our Villa and they were in use every night, one of them, I kept waiting for these folks to leave so I could use them and finally ended up just joining in with them.  We had a fun time!


----------



## franandaj

So I have an actual update to the trip. Many of you know that the California Grill has been closed for rehab.  They say it is going to reopen soon, maybe the Fall, but there is no concrete update.  I have been trolling the WDW reservations site, but it keeps coming up that there are no available reservations. I made us a reservation at Narcoosees (since we liked it so much on our last trip) as a consolation. 

Well after reading some reviews on the Dining Board, and looking at our potential WDW schedule, after this trip we may not be back to the world again until Spring of 2015.     I started thinking about another choice.  Last trip Fran wasnt up to dining at Victoria and Alberts, but since we probably wont do it on the Spring 15 trip, I asked if we could do it on the Fall 13 trip, and she agreed!    So a little over a week ago, I rung up the Disney Dining line (no online reservations here) and inquired about reservations.  They couldnt take my call at the time, but I left a voice message and received a call back within 10 minutes.  

They had a ton of early seating (between 5:00PM and 5:30) and one 8:45PM reservation.  Fran hates to eat early (more than she hates dining at 10PM), so we picked the 8:45 reservation.  Besides with our bodies having jumped off of California time only the day before, this will work well with our internal clocks.  Not to mention it will give us plenty of time to get hungry again from our breakfast at 1900 Park Fare!

V&As is nothing new to us, we dined there on our first trip to WDW together in 1997.  I wasnt into food pictures back then, so I dont have any.  In fact I dont have any pictures of the restaurant or even of us.  I do have one picture of the two of us in the lounge at the Poly, which Im pretty sure was taken just before our dinner at V&As as Fran is wearing a jacket, but thats all I have in pictures.  I did find the menu tucked away in my photo album and was able to take pictures of that.  My how the prices have changed!  









And in case you want to see whats on the menu.









I remember distinctly exactly what the Fois Gras dish looked like.  It is etched in my mind.  I was so afraid of it knowing that I despise the smell of calves liver, but there was no need to fear, it was wonderful!

I also vividly remember the name Peeky Toe Crab, and ever since when I see it on menus, I remember this meal and how fantastic it was.  Id have to say that this was my first really really really fine dining experience and it totally blew me away!

Our next visit to V&As was via the Chefs Counter in 2007, I called it our 10 days for 10 years Anniversary trip.  This was quite a meal!  We bypassed the main dining room.





And went directly to the Chefs table in the kitchen.





This was one of the first meals where I started my obsession with food porn.  I dont think that I ever took food pictures before this.  Now keep in mind that each of us were served 10 courses, but some of the 10 were different, so I think we ended up getting to taste about 15 different courses.  This was our Amuse Bouche.  I dont have the menu, but I made a Kodak Photo book of this trip and included my meal photos with descriptions, so I have that to refer back to.  Lobster en Crepe, Roasted Quail with Turnip Kraut, John Dory on a Himalayan Salt Plate with Heirloom Tomatoes, Deviled Quail Egg with Iranian Osetra Caviar.





I believe that the next two were our second courses, Long Island Duck with Tuscan Melon





Fennel Seared Colorado Buffalo Tenderloin





I know that these two arrived in the same course making it number three.  Jonah Crab Gratin with Grainy Mustard Sauce and Vanilla Skewered Crab Tempura.





Maine Diver Scallop with Salsify and Cauliflower





Now each one of these dishes was just topping the rest, each one was more delicious than the previous one and I was wondering how he was going to keep this up!  Kurobuta Pork Tenderloin and Belly.  I think both of us were served this one.





And I believe that both of us were served this, Poulet Rouge with Wild Mushroom Ragout, course #5 if youre keeping score.





We must have both received course #6, Pan Roasted Foie Gras and Fuji Apple Tart.  By this time I had enjoyed Foie Gras a few times other than at V&As  and knew it would be good.





Im positive that we both were served this dish, it was absolutely stunning and probably where I really hit my turning point for being completely and totally full.  Australian Kobe Beef Tenderloin with Short Ribs.





It took every bit of will power that I had to try and taste each one of the cheeses in the cheese course (#8 if you are still counting).  Comte Saint Antoine, Pierre Robert, Humboldt Fog light, and gorgonzola stuffed pear.





Then we both received the same Chocolate Course. Miniature Chocolate Pyramid, Hawaiian Kona Chocolate Souffle, and Orange Chocolate Napoleon.





For the dessert course we both received separate dishes, but unfortunately I had thrown in the towel.  My most favorite ever Grand Mariner Souffle sitting on the table in front of me and I couldnt eat it.  

I just could. not. put. another. bite. 

in. 

my. 

mouth.





Fran said it was delicious, as was her Poached Pear with Cassis Mousse and Spiced Cake.





We were lucky that we were staying at the Grand Floridian for that trip.  I almost couldnt walk back to the room, Im not sure that I got my clothes off before I hit the bed.  

(((((Serious food coma.)))))


*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

The most recent time that I dined at V&As was in January 2010.  This time I was prepared to document my entire food experience.  The menu





This was my Amuse Bouche, I know that it was slightly different from the rest of the table because I had indicated that I did not care for Salmon.  All the other offerings were all about Salmon, so he had a bit of a challenge to give me the same things, but without the Salmon.  I have no idea what any of this was because all the menu says is Amuse Bouche.





We both had the Maine Lobster with Watermelon Radish, Kohlrabi and Vanilla Aoili





My Dad ordered the Sake Marinated King Salmon with Bok Choy and Soy Beans





Next Course, I got the Day Boat Scallop with Zellwood Corn and Chorizo Sauce





Since we always split everything we traded and I also got to try the Monterey Abalone with Toasted Capers and Meyer Lemon that Fran ordered.  I let her have most of it since she is such a fan, I was happy with my scallop.





For our next course, we couldnt choose between the three options.  There was Poulet Rouge with Mushroom Truffle Ragout, Black Trumpet Mushrooms and English Peas.





Duck Breast, Duck Sausage and Confit with Pomegranite and Salsify





We both enjoyed each of these items, but since we couldnt really decide, we also asked to split the Lobster Bisque.  This was my fathers portion, they split ours into a little coffee type mug for the soup, but we each got the same sized pastry on the side.





Then we moved on to the Main Course.  I believe that this was my fathers entrée from the location of the plates.  Im pretty sure that he got the Marcho Farms Veal Tenderloin with Marble Potatoes and Sauce Soubise.





I had the Colorado Lamb with Fresh Cannellini Bean Cassoulet.  It was very tasty.





Fran got the Kurobuta Pork Tenderloin and Belly with Baby Beets and Sherry-Bacon Vinaigrette.





We had two choices following the Main, Fran went with the White Chocolate Gelato with Tableside Shavings and Micro Orchids.









I believe that both my father and I went for the Cheese Course.





They give you an amazing coffee service.  Im not sure who drank the coffee, maybe it was decaf and I had some.





I can not ever resist a Grand Mariner Souffle.  It is my most favorite flavor in the world, yes,  even over chocolate.  I just love the delicate flavor it possesses, so subtle and tasty!





Here is our waitress putting in the cream.





Fran and my Dad were much more into chocolate. They got the Tanzanie Chocolate Pyramid with a Champagne-Chambord Truffle and Macerated Pomegranate Seeds.





This was such a great meal, we wished my mom could have joined us, but on this trip we passed around a virus.  Fran got it the first two days, I got it the next couple days and my Mom had it while we were at V&As.  We had skimmed the reservation down to three because Fran was backing out of it after she had the virus, but when my mom got so sick, Fran had to go instead.

So Im really looking forward to returning to this restaurant after a three and a half year break from it!


----------



## jedijill

If you ever need company at V&A I'm your girl...especially if its at the Chef's Table.   I just ate there last month (4th time!) and booked again in October.  Such a fantastic experience!

Jill in CO


----------



## dgbg100106

Alison you are making my mouth water with these wonderful meals...  I have done V&A once back in 2009....  I need to go back...


----------



## missmdr

Just finished reading your last trip report - enjoyed it so much, I'm here for the new one!  You two are so lucky to take so many cool trips.  I am the mother of 3, not as easy $$ wise for us to take multiple vacations in a given year.  I love to read about others experiences, though.


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!  I can only dream.

Congrats on getting V&A.  Gonna make for an interesting TR post.


----------



## Luvchefmic

PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!  I can only dream.
> 
> Congrats on getting V&A.  Gonna make for an interesting TR post.



Have to agree with  but when oh when will I ever learn I must NOT open your reports on an empty stomach I swear you must hear it growling all the way out there in CA   V & A  never been probably never will go but so nice to hear and see all about it


----------



## rentayenta

Love the V&A plan. I also really like that photo of you two.  The food looks and sounds incredible. What a dining experience to remember.


----------



## lisaviolet

rentayenta said:


> Love the V&A plan. I also really like that photo of you two.  The food looks and sounds incredible. What a dining experience to remember.



 

Look at me Alison - I'm almost speechless.     And SO jealous.  Oh how I love food.  

Great and quite annoying update!!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I'm going to make a few more passes at it before the end of summer.  I have six more in the freezer (two are going to Florida).  I've considered marinating, but truthfully I just like the taste of the meat (with some horseradish).





I really like horseradish too. Rare meat with a little S&P too. Yum! I'm sure your roasts will make trip report news again.  Michael marinates but not always. He does freeze the steaks for about 20 minutes before cooking.


----------



## ACDSNY

Enjoy your V & A dinner this Fall.  I'm in a food coma just looking at your pics!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just checking in and marking my spot. I will start reading tomorrow.

Corinna


----------



## Minniemum

Oh my.  Each V&A dish looks like a work of art.  Your photos are equally good.  It's easy to see why you're looking forward to your new reservation.


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> If you ever need company at V&A I'm your girl...especially if its at the Chef's Table.   I just ate there last month (4th time!) and booked again in October.  Such a fantastic experience!
> 
> Jill in CO



Of course Jill, I would love to have you as company at V&A's!



dgbg100106 said:


> Alison you are making my mouth water with these wonderful meals...  I have done V&A once back in 2009....  I need to go back...



Me too!    I can't wait to go back!



missmdr said:


> Just finished reading your last trip report - enjoyed it so much, I'm here for the new one!  You two are so lucky to take so many cool trips.  I am the mother of 3, not as easy $$ wise for us to take multiple vacations in a given year.  I love to read about others experiences, though.



  I'm glad you enjoyed the last TR!  I can imagine that having kids certainly can cut into your vacation budget.  We always say that we love our furkids, but the nice thing is that you don't have to put them through college!  



PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!  I can only dream.
> 
> Congrats on getting V&A.  Gonna make for an interesting TR post.



Hopefully it will be as wonderful as the past meals have been!



Luvchefmic said:


> Have to agree with  but when oh when will I ever learn I must NOT open your reports on an empty stomach I swear you must hear it growling all the way out there in CA   V & A  never been probably never will go but so nice to hear and see all about it



Yeah, I get that a lot!    You can enjoy it vicariously through my report!



rentayenta said:


> Love the V&A plan. I also really like that photo of you two.  The food looks and sounds incredible. What a dining experience to remember.



The food is incredible, I just love dining there.



lisaviolet said:


> Look at me Alison - I'm almost speechless.     And SO jealous.  Oh how I love food.
> 
> Great and quite annoying update!!!!!



  Lisa speechless????    



rentayenta said:


> I really like horseradish too. Rare meat with a little S&P too. Yum! I'm sure your roasts will make trip report news again.  Michael marinates but not always. He does freeze the steaks for about 20 minutes before cooking.



I think in the next week or two it's time for another test!  



ACDSNY said:


> Enjoy your V & A dinner this Fall.  I'm in a food coma just looking at your pics!







dolphingirl47 said:


> Just checking in and marking my spot. I will start reading tomorrow.
> 
> Corinna



I hope you're caught up, an update with you is coming soon!



Minniemum said:


> Oh my.  Each V&A dish looks like a work of art.  Your photos are equally good.  It's easy to see why you're looking forward to your new reservation.



  It's a fantastic restaurant!


----------



## franandaj

So this has nothing to do with my trip in October, but it has to do with traveling in general.  We have been talking about our next non-Disney trip.  Fran told me that she wanted to take a non-Disney related trip before we book our next Disney trip so we have had this one in the works for a while.  The folks at the hotel at the crux of the trip told us that they would not be releasing bookings for 2014 until August of this year, but I decided to take a look last night and see if anything was available and what do you know?  They had opened up the 2014 bookings!

We wanted the top of the line rooms at this hotel and because they could possibly sell out quickly, I wanted to jump on it.  We figured out this itinerary a few months back, it would be a 10 day southwestern road trip, with a stay at the Monument Valley View Inn as the highlight and also staying at the Bryce Canyon Inn, all the other hotels were one night stays en route to the main event which is the five days in the two National Parks.

We found a nice time of year when it is not too hot, but not too cold and before most of the kids are out of school.  Our plan is to leave on the day after my Birthday next year and come back on Mother's day.  Since it is a road trip there is always room for change as long as it is on the start or end of the trip.  Some of these hotels we had to book solid and pay a deposit in advance so no waiver room there, but we can always leave a day early or come back a day late because we have not booked those hotels yet!

Here is the plan as it looks now.  We leave on May 2, 2014 from Long Beach.

Day 1  Drive from Long Beach to Laughlin, NV
Day 2  Drive from Laughlin, NV to Flagstaff, AZ
Day 3  Drive from Flagstaff, AZ to Monument Valley
Day 4  Private Jeep Tour of Monument Valley
Day 5  Another Private Jeep Tour of Monument Valley
Day 6  Drive to Bryce Canyon
Day 7  Auto Tour of Bryce Canyon
Day 8  Auto tour of Hwy 12 (All American Road), stay in Cedar City
Day 9  Drive to Jean, NV, stay at Goldstrike Inn
Day 10  Drive home to Long Beach

Since Fran (and me) have somewhat of mobility problems, we decided that the Jeep tours of Monument Valley would be the best.  Neither of us would be well suited to ride horses or hike, so we thought the Jeep tours would be great.

We plan on a sunrise tour, a sunset tour, and some other tours in between.  There is even a starlight tour from midnight to 3AM which I am considering.  We will see how it all works out.  

We love our road trips because we can stop and check things out on the way.  Our only problem is that we sometimes get distracted by shiny objects along the way and stop for too long!  Everything but the first and last night has been booked, so we will have to keep some sort of schedule.  I am looking forward to PIO's TR from her Fall trip as to what the area around Monument Valley holds.  From what I gather she is not staying at the View hotel but I could be wrong, she has been very cryptic about her accommodations....

It appears to me that there is nothing really near the hotel as far as restaurants, so we will need to bring our own provisions (ie microwavable meals and such) for anything we want to eat outside of the restaurant.  Knowing Fran and myself, we will not want to pay restaurant prices for every meal, so we will want to bring yogurts, sandwich meats, bread, mayo, etc. so that we can have a few meals that don't rival Disney prices!!!!!

Also knowing this is a dry region, I hope they don't search your bags!   

At Bryce they have no TVs or wifi,   but we have our hot spot and sling box, so we will survive!  

This is a definite roughin' it kind of trip for us, but I think it will be really fun!  

Our last non Disney trip was to DC in 2011 and I'm so mad  that I didn't know Brandi better that we didn't meet up!  I'm sure it would have been a blast!  We are soul sisters!  I'm going to take this as a learning curve, even if you are new to folks on the DIS, perhaps you should give it a chance meeting.  Same thing with PIO in 2010.  We were both in proximity, but I didn't know her well enough, had we met up, it would have that much cooler!

Anyways, look for a PTR coming to you soon.  I know that soon I will have three TR/PTRs going, but this new one will require a lot of planning and hopefully I will get some new folks chiming in.  I realized as I looked at the map we will be at a hotel for three nights where the closest alternative restaurant is 20 minutes away.  Fast food is over 30 minutes and slow food is like an hour away.  This makes me want to plan to just make my own food in case we aren't thrilled with the restaurant!  And y'all know I'm ready to do that at the drop of a hat!

So I'll be back with more details when they come and I start a PTR, but until then I'll just be posting here about my daily hopes for each day at WDW when we arrive on 9/29.  I already know how that post will go.....TTFN


----------



## Luvchefmic

I used to be the Queen of the Road and loved those kind of trips..stopping along the way when "seeing something shiny"  is lots of fun when you can do it

Awesome idea about the jeep tours and I think I would definitely do the midnight to 3 am one too  This trip will make for some beautiful photo opportunities

You're right about lesson learned and not to hesitate about meeting someone I met PrincessInOz ( PIO ) our first Dismeet in 2010 How nice it would have been to meet you Alison & Fran then too October will be here before we know it Can't wait 

Plans sound really nice looking forward to more VERY anxious to see & hear things about D23 Expo that's fast approaching oh how I WISH I could be there ! Remember _always _hunt for Pluto 

Ruthie


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!!  What a great roadie.  I'll be signing up for vicarious backseat driving for this trip!




franandaj said:


> I am looking forward to PIO's TR from her Fall trip as to what the area around Monument Valley holds.  From what I gather she is not staying at the View hotel but I could be wrong, *she has been very cryptic about her accommodations*....
> 
> It appears to me that there is nothing really near the hotel as far as restaurants, so we will need to bring our own provisions (ie microwavable meals and such) for anything we want to eat outside of the restaurant.  Knowing Fran and myself, we will not want to pay restaurant prices for every meal, so we will want to bring yogurts, sandwich meats, bread, mayo, etc. so that we can have a few meals that don't rival Disney prices!!!!!



Wait and see.  


And wait till you start researching supermarkets for provisions in the area.    

I found Basha's Dine in Kayenta!!


----------



## Pinkocto

This sounds like a great trip! Glad you checked and got the rooms you wanted. Sounds like a cooler full of provisions needs to accompany you on the journey  you'll have kitchens or will have to plan on quick fix meals?


----------



## dgbg100106

Alison... The road trip sounds like lots of fun....

I wish we had met up also, but we will, I just know it!

Either I am coming that way or you this way or we will meet int he middle somewhere.

Or we could just plan on meeting up in PIO neck of the woods...


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> This sounds like a great trip! Glad you checked and got the rooms you wanted. Sounds like a cooler full of provisions needs to accompany you on the journey  you'll have kitchens or will have to plan on quick fix meals?



Not just food, I see boxes/bags of wine in their trunk also...


----------



## PrincessInOz

dgbg100106 said:


> Alison... The road trip sounds like lots of fun....
> 
> I wish we had met up also, but we will, I just know it!
> 
> Either I am coming that way or you this way or we will meet int he middle somewhere.
> 
> Or *we could just plan on meeting up in PIO neck of the woods*...



Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## jedijill

Wow, that trip sounds awesome!  Look forward to hearing about it!  I have my own road trip next week....miles and miles of oil wells and wheat through Eastern Colorado and Kansas on my way to Kansas City.  Not nearly as interesting as your trip. 

Jill in CO


----------



## dgbg100106

PrincessInOz said:


> Sounds like a plan to me.



you are on my bucket list..


----------



## rentayenta

Fun road trip plans!  You'll be in my neck of the woods, about 3 hours away. Utah isn't dry so don't worry about smuggling booze in.  We're just repressed.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Not just food, I see boxes/bags of wine in their trunk also...



I'm sure that's already on the list


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I'm sure that's already on the list


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> I hope you're caught up, an update with you is coming soon!



Yes, I am all caught up and actually replied the following day, but the DIS seems to have eaten my post. I better not do this to my trip report. I am almost ready to get started.

Your roadtrip sounds amazing. 

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

Luvchefmic said:


> I used to be the Queen of the Road and loved those kind of trips..stopping along the way when "seeing something shiny"  is lots of fun when you can do it
> 
> Awesome idea about the jeep tours and I think I would definitely do the midnight to 3 am one too  This trip will make for some beautiful photo opportunities
> 
> You're right about lesson learned and not to hesitate about meeting someone I met PrincessInOz ( PIO ) our first Dismeet in 2010 How nice it would have been to meet you Alison & Fran then too October will be here before we know it Can't wait
> 
> Plans sound really nice looking forward to more VERY anxious to see & hear things about D23 Expo that's fast approaching oh how I WISH I could be there ! Remember _always _hunt for Pluto
> 
> Ruthie



We used to do a lot of these kinds of trips, so I'm glad that we're getting back to them again.  Fran liked the midnight tour idea as well, so we'll have to work out how that one will play out.  The time you met PIO, I wasn't at WDW, she stayed in my hometown.  The funny thing was I was at DLR that weekend!  

I'll be on the lookout for Pluto at the Expo.  It's coming up quickly!



PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!!  What a great roadie.  I'll be signing up for vicarious backseat driving for this trip!
> 
> Wait and see.
> 
> 
> And wait till you start researching supermarkets for provisions in the area.
> 
> I found Basha's Dine in Kayenta!!



I've already decided that I'm buying the provisions in Long Beach and most of them will be non-perishable provisions.  Kayenta seems to be about the biggest town around and that's not saying much other than they have a McDonald's, Burger King and Subway!  Thank goodness we have cooler that is powered by the cigarette lighter and it also works on A/C power as well!  Fran even suggested that we bring a Toaster oven along!  



Pinkocto said:


> This sounds like a great trip! Glad you checked and got the rooms you wanted. Sounds like a cooler full of provisions needs to accompany you on the journey  you'll have kitchens or will have to plan on quick fix meals?



No kitchens.   The closest we'll have is a microwave, hence the suggestion of bringing a toaster oven.  I figure I can pick up a cooked chicken in Flagstaff (they have to have a Costco right?  I just looked, they don't!  ), well somewhere will sell a whole cooked chicken.  That means chicken salad sandwiches, plain old chicken.  I could make a packaged noodle dish and add chicken, see how my silly mind works?    Oh yeah and cans of tunafish too!



dgbg100106 said:


> Alison... The road trip sounds like lots of fun....
> 
> I wish we had met up also, but we will, I just know it!
> 
> Either I am coming that way or you this way or we will meet int he middle somewhere.
> 
> Or we could just plan on meeting up in PIO neck of the woods...



Eventually we will get there!



dgbg100106 said:


> Not just food, I see boxes/bags of wine in their trunk also...



  Except we don't have a trunk, we drive an Expedition, so they'll be somewhere in the back.



PrincessInOz said:


> Sounds like a plan to me.



Well you know Fran wants to go there before she hits 70, and well let's just say someone celebrated a milestone birthday this year and it doesn't rhyme with "nifty".



jedijill said:


> Wow, that trip sounds awesome!  Look forward to hearing about it!  I have my own road trip next week....miles and miles of oil wells and wheat through Eastern Colorado and Kansas on my way to Kansas City.  Not nearly as interesting as your trip.
> 
> Jill in CO



Fun.  Is this about your house?



rentayenta said:


> Fun road trip plans!  You'll be in my neck of the woods, about 3 hours away. Utah isn't dry so don't worry about smuggling booze in.  We're just repressed.



No, you're just in the land of 3% beer.  I will be bringing my own though, it's much cheaper when you buy it in the big city than the little towns.  I'm sure we are going to be craving civilization by the time the week is over.   



dolphingirl47 said:


> Yes, I am all caught up and actually replied the following day, but the DIS seems to have eaten my post. I better not do this to my trip report. I am almost ready to get started.
> 
> Your roadtrip sounds amazing.
> 
> Corinna



I'm glad you're all caught up, I hate when the DIS does that.  

I can't wait to work on all the planning.  I don't have a lot left for the trip that this PTR is for, oh yeah, grocery list.  Better get working on that.   ...................


----------



## rentayenta

We have state owned liquor stores all over, not open Sundays, that sell everything full proof.  Their hours range from 11 am to either 7 or 10 pm. We gotta work for it.  Wine, beer, tequila, whatever your little heart desires.


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> Fun.  Is this about your house?



Nope, that's all settled thankfully!  I promised my niece and nephew that I would go back for their birthday party.  Luckily they are 2years and 3 days apart so they have a joint party so I only have to make the trip once!

I am going to take the opportunity to stock up on some BBQ though!

Jill in CO


----------



## PrincessInOz

I can report that Australia is a dry country(side) but not a dry state.


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:


> Fran even suggested that we bring a Toaster oven along!


 
Don't laugh to hard, we take a toaster to the place on the coast we go to all the time.

The trip plans look great and I can't wait to see all the pics.




PrincessInOz said:


> I can report that Australia is a dry country(side) but not a dry state.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> We have state owned liquor stores all over, not open Sundays, that sell everything full proof.  Their hours range from 11 am to either 7 or 10 pm. We gotta work for it.  Wine, beer, tequila, whatever your little heart desires.



Yeah, I was born in Boston and we visited there a lot once I "grew up".  I'm familiar with the whole "get it while you can" mentality, but having grown up California it still escapes me!



jedijill said:


> Nope, that's all settled thankfully!  I promised my niece and nephew that I would go back for their birthday party.  Luckily they are 2years and 3 days apart so they have a joint party so I only have to make the trip once!
> 
> I am going to take the opportunity to stock up on some BBQ though!
> 
> Jill in CO



Have fun at the party!



PrincessInOz said:


> I can report that Australia is a dry country(side) but not a dry state.







ACDSNY said:


> Don't laugh to hard, we take a toaster to the place on the coast we go to all the time.
> 
> The trip plans look great and I can't wait to see all the pics.



It's not like we haven't traveled with a toaster and microwave in tow in the past....


----------



## franandaj

So I mentioned at the beginning of this report that I would have a bunch of DISmeets coming up this year.  Corinna was in town last month and I finally had the pleasure of meeting up with her!  She and her DH were going on B2B Cruises from San Pedro to Alaska and then an Alaskan Cruise but beforehand they stayed at the GCH.  

We were able to have a get together courtesy of my friend who let us into the exclusive lounge that most people don't even know exists!  He requests to remain anonymous and therefore will not appear in any of our pictures.  This exclusive lounge serves certain cocktails made tableside, so we made sure to order those!  I had the Vodka Martini while Corinna chose the Gin version. They make this ice sphere for you which is created in a ice maker that uses friction to create a perfect ice sphere, it's really cool.





Because we both ordered these drinks, he made us two of them.





Here is the finished ice sphere





Here it is in the glass awaiting the nectar





Here are our two drinks.....





We enjoyed quite a few hours of wonderful conversation, chatting about all things DIS and all sorts of other fun stuff before we decided to tour the place and check out what else there had to offer.  We decided on these chairs for our special photo op which our host was gracious enough to take care of for the photo.



.  

I had so much fun!  It was like we were old friends from college or something like that as we talked about DIS stuff compared notes from the USA and Europe and talked about our similarities and differences between our countries and cultures, but it was all good.  

I hope you don't mind me saying, Corinna, but your combination of German and British accent is so delightful!  I enjoyed every word you spoke as I think did our bartender who was hanging on your every word!  I was particularly amused when you spoke about the Welsh!     That was quite funny!

All in all it was a F*A*B*U*L*O*U*S meet and I'm so glad that we were able to do it!  You are such a glowing ray of sunshine, I've seen that in your TRs and now that I've met you I know it is true!  I hope that sometime we can meet again and spend more time together!  If we ever go to the UK I hope we can come to Manchester and see you again!


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!  Nice to see the picture of you and Corinna.  Say hello to that generous benefactor of yours.


----------



## PrincessInOz

PrincessInOz said:


> I can report that Australia is a dry country(side) but not a dry state.





franandaj said:


>



Australia is the driest continent on earth.  There is less rainfall here than anywhere else.

But despite that, we have quite a few regions that grow grapes and make wine.  That kind of 'dry'....we are not.


----------



## Pinkocto

Alison I need your DL expertise.  Early September, low time, they'll only be doing WoC and Fantasmic on the weekend from what I understand. Should I do either of the dining options that gives me a reserved spot? Sorry to hijack your thread.


----------



## dgbg100106

Alison and Corrina.

Beautiful Picture and lovely drinks!


----------



## Pinkocto

What a fun meet with Corinna!  those ice spheres look so cool.


----------



## Luvchefmic

AWESOME  there are no other words about having the 
Privilege/Honor to spend some time in there...but you know that I can see it on your faces  


Dis Meets always great fun and Corinna I LOVE your name it was first choice for my DD#1 but ex-husband nixed that (and so many other things LOL hence the "ex-)


That ice sphere you really captured the whole thing Great pictures as usual, always make me feel like I'm right there with you Thanks for sharing all this Alison wish I could teleport myself and be with you & Fran for that expo 

Hey did you ever post pictures of the artwork through silent auction on the cruise and didn't Fran buy something else Would love to see it 

Ruthie


----------



## dolphingirl47

This was really an amazing afternoon and I was glad that I finally had a chance to meet Alison in person. I know we had been talking about meeting up for nearly two years but for one reason or another, it never happened. That thanks to her friend this could happen in such a wonderful place that I would never have dreamed to set foot into was definitely the icing on the cake. Alison, if you do ever come to the UK, I will insist that you will visit our fair city and I will be your personal tour guide. Anyway, this has given me the kick up the backside that I needed to get my trip report started.

Corinna


----------



## ACDSNY

Lovely picture of Corinna and you in the Lounge.  DIS meets are so amazing since we have the Disney common connection.  Besides it's always fun to hear about other parts of the country or world.


----------



## rentayenta

Looks like you had a great meet! That ice sphere is one of the coolest things ever.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!  Nice to see the picture of you and Corinna.  Say hello to that generous benefactor of yours.







PrincessInOz said:


> Australia is the driest continent on earth.  There is less rainfall here than anywhere else.
> 
> But despite that, we have quite a few regions that grow grapes and make wine.  That kind of 'dry'....we are not.



OK,   Now I understand!



Pinkocto said:


> Alison I need your DL expertise.  Early September, low time, they'll only be doing WoC and Fantasmic on the weekend from what I understand. Should I do either of the dining options that gives me a reserved spot? Sorry to hijack your thread.



I'm on it!   .......................



dgbg100106 said:


> Alison and Corrina.
> 
> Beautiful Picture and lovely drinks!







Pinkocto said:


> What a fun meet with Corinna!  those ice spheres look so cool.



I'll see if my friend can meet us out there while you're in town.  I'll take one for the team and order one, they have some good non-alcoholic drinks there too!



Luvchefmic said:


> AWESOME  there are no other words about having the
> Privilege/Honor to spend some time in there...but you know that I can see it on your faces
> 
> 
> Dis Meets always great fun and Corinna I LOVE your name it was first choice for my DD#1 but ex-husband nixed that (and so many other things LOL hence the "ex-)
> 
> 
> That ice sphere you really captured the whole thing Great pictures as usual, always make me feel like I'm right there with you Thanks for sharing all this Alison wish I could teleport myself and be with you & Fran for that expo
> 
> Hey did you ever post pictures of the artwork through silent auction on the cruise and didn't Fran buy something else Would love to see it
> 
> Ruthie



I thought I took pictures of them on the ship and posted them in my cruise report.  They are still in their boxes being stored until we hear the verdict on the addition to the house on 1st street.



dolphingirl47 said:


> This was really an amazing afternoon and I was glad that I finally had a chance to meet Alison in person. I know we had been talking about meeting up for nearly two years but for one reason or another, it never happened. That thanks to her friend this could happen in such a wonderful place that I would never have dreamed to set foot into was definitely the icing on the cake. Alison, if you do ever come to the UK, I will insist that you will visit our fair city and I will be your personal tour guide. Anyway, this has given me the kick up the backside that I needed to get my trip report started.
> 
> Corinna



I would love to get a personal tour of your city.  The pictures you have posted in the past have been astounding, I've never been to the UK, so it's on the bucket list.



ACDSNY said:


> Lovely picture of Corinna and you in the Lounge.  DIS meets are so amazing since we have the Disney common connection.  Besides it's always fun to hear about other parts of the country or world.



So far everyone that I have met has been a treat!  It's like we're old friends who haven't seen each other in years.  Great fun!  I've got two more meets coming up in August and September as well!


rentayenta said:


> Looks like you had a great meet! That ice sphere is one of the coolest things ever.


----------



## glaserjm

That roadtrip sounds great. Joe and I took a southwest road trip in 2011 (although we started from St. Louis so we did a lot more meandering along the way). We visited Painted Desert, Grand Canyon, Zion and drove through Monument Valley (although we didn't stay there). It was one of the best experiences we've had together, you'll have a great time!

What an amazing DISmeet...how fantastic for both of you to get to meet each other for the first time in such an amazing location!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I'll see if my friend can meet us out there while you're in town.  I'll take one for the team and order one, they have some good non-alcoholic drinks there too!



That would be amazing!!! I hope he's available  I'd be adventurous if that's what it takes to get one of those spheres


----------



## ACDSNY

By the way Alison, AA does fly to San Juan so you could join us in Oct 2014.  The booking for the 3 night repo opened up today.  I think were going to head to WDW Oct 4th, then to San Juan on Oct 9th, catch the 7 + 3 night cruise on Oct 11th.  DD/DSIL will fly home after the 7 night cruise.


----------



## TifffanyD

ACDSNY said:


> By the way Alison, AA does fly to San Juan so you could join us in Oct 2014.  The booking for the 3 night repo opened up today.  I think were going to head to WDW Oct 4th, then to San Juan on Oct 9th, catch the 7 + 3 night cruise on Oct 11th.  DD/DSIL will fly home after the 7 night cruise.



Yes! Join us!!


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> That would be amazing!!! I hope he's available  I'd be adventurous if that's what it takes to get one of those spheres



We'll have to see, I don't mind ordering one!  



glaserjm said:


> That roadtrip sounds great. Joe and I took a southwest road trip in 2011 (although we started from St. Louis so we did a lot more meandering along the way). We visited Painted Desert, Grand Canyon, Zion and drove through Monument Valley (although we didn't stay there). It was one of the best experiences we've had together, you'll have a great time!
> 
> What an amazing DISmeet...how fantastic for both of you to get to meet each other for the first time in such an amazing location!



I'm glad to hear that you found it enjoyable!  I think it's going to be fun. I do like being able to set our own pace and not having to worry if we make the plane or ADRs so this should hopefully be a relaxing trip!



ACDSNY said:


> By the way Alison, AA does fly to San Juan so you could join us in Oct 2014.  The booking for the 3 night repo opened up today.  I think were going to head to WDW Oct 4th, then to San Juan on Oct 9th, catch the 7 + 3 night cruise on Oct 11th.  DD/DSIL will fly home after the 7 night cruise.



The 7 + 3 sounds really cool, but I'll just have to see what Fran thinks about airfare and stuff.  Until we get the two apartments rented, I don't think she wants to talk about vacations. I was pushing it with the road trip.



TifffanyD said:


> Yes! Join us!!



We'll see!


----------



## franandaj

*My hopes and dreams for this trip  Day 1*

Without much else to do, I may as well tell you all my expectations for this trip and how I hope that it plays out.  I know how the first day of any trip to WDW will go.  I hope that the car is all packed the night before and I actually get to sleep before midnight.  I also hope that we get out of the house at the expected time (around 6AM) as we have a 9:15AM flight.  

We will arrive at MCO hopefully just before 5PM and hop on DME to our resort, the Villas at the Wilderness Lodge.  We have a one bedroom Villa, and I know all too well how the first travel day goes, which is why I have a nice big grocery order set to be delivered!

As soon as we get to the Villa, Fran will need a nap.  Travel really wipes both of us out, so we never make a dinner reservations for the first night.  In addition to some of the things that Ive talked about bringing, I plan to have groceries delivered to the Villa.  Here is my list, and Im sure that I will be adding to it.  Especially once I show it to Fran!

Grocery list

8 oz Farmer John sausage links
2 yellow onions
1 bunch celery
Velveeta 12 oz block
Cream Cheese
Diced Green Chilies
Tortilla Chips
8 tomatoes
5 cucumbers
Small bottle Canola oil
1 lb bacon
1 loaf white bread
Small jar of mayonnaise
1 lb ground beef
Onion hamburger buns
2 cups grated cheddar cheese
Tater Tots
½ dozen eggs
12 pack Diet Mtn Dew
12 pack Dr. Pepper 10
Horseradish
Pack of sliced Ham
6 Yoplait Light Yogurt (3 Strawberry, 1 Peach, 2 Raspberry)
V8 Juice
2 Individual Serving Cereal Bowls (Honey Nut Cheerios)
Milk
½ head cabbage
Carrot
Butter
Green Pepper

Bring

Lipton Chicken Soup Mix
Rice
Tri Tip
Ground Coffee
Splenda
Brown Sugar
Spice Box

All these items will allow me to cook two meals just for Fran and I for dinners.  I will make our portion of the cookout food, plus there are some breakfast and snack items in there.  Combined with the stuff in our OL, there is plenty for us to live comfortably for one week.

Once Ive got our groceries sorted out and put away, I plan to start on dinner.  I will be making Joan Bergners Sausage Casserole.  I have no idea who Joan Bergner is, but evidently she is a neighbor out of Frans childhood who made this recipe.  It is a childhood comfort food for Fran, very simple to make without a lot of ingredients, so Im happy to prepare it for her on the first night of our trip.  Plus there are usually leftovers so we can have it for snacks throughout the rest of the trip.  I know that some of you out there are eating healthy and organic foods and this is a completely processed meal, but its easy and makes Fran happy, so for now, thats what counts.

My starting ingredients:

8 oz pork sausage
1 large onion
1 cup chopped celery
2/3 cup uncooked rice
1 pkg Liptons Chicken Noodle Soup
3 ½ - 4 cups water  (not pictured here)
¼ tsp freshly ground pepper





Cut Celery in to small pieces





Chop onion into small pieces.





Cook sausage in a stove top to oven pan





When sausage is cooked add celery and onion





Saute until tender





At this point, preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 

Add rice and brown a little until crunchy





Add water. Ive started to cut it down to 3 cups which seems to work out perfectly.





Add soup mix





Add pepper (you dont need any salt, lord knows that Lipton soup is 50% salt!  )





Bring to a boil





cover and cook in oven for about 30 minutes.  





Test for casserole consistency, if water has not all been absorbed, remove lid and cook for another 5-10 minutes. Serve immediately





Dinner!  (I call the celery in there my vegetable   There is a whole cup in the recipe!)





After dinner I will probably take a bath, upload some photos and work a little bit on the computer before going to bed.  I may sit out on the balcony (If I dont have the dumpster view), but I have a feeling I might be too tired to actually get out and explore the resort.  Well save that for the next day!


----------



## wwwosie

Yum! I am now hungry!


----------



## rentayenta

That looks good, so easy, and perfect for leftovers.  


What's Dr. Pepper 10? Yes, I read your entire grocery list.


----------



## Pinkocto

That looks delicious, I could substitute veggie chicken and be good to go.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Yum!  Looks great.


----------



## rentayenta

I bet it'd be good with a flavored chicken or turkey sausage too. Costco and TJ's sell all sorts of delicious non-pork sausages.


----------



## missmdr

Hey, that recipe looks easy enough and fairly quick, too!  My kids might light that one - always enjoy the step by step instructions, too!!


----------



## dgbg100106

Yummy. Thanks Alison. The grocery list looks good I don't think you are missing anything.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love the sound of this casserole. The only problem is that I don't eat celery. Maybe I could substitute this with red peppers. I think I may have to experiment. Amazon.co.uk sells the Lipton Chicken Noodle Soup.

Corinna


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> We were able to have a get together courtesy of my friend who let us into the exclusive lounge that most people don't even know exists!  He requests to remain anonymous and therefore will not appear in any of our pictures.  This exclusive lounge serves certain cocktails made tableside, so we made sure to order those!
> 
> 
> Here is the finished ice sphere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is in the glass awaiting the nectar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



WT H.  

Speechless AGAIN.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> *  I will be making Joan Bergners Sausage Casserole.  I have no idea who Joan Bergner is,* but evidently she is a neighbor out of Frans childhood who made this recipe.




 on the bold.  

_____________

Okay, I'm over the shock of lifestyles of the rich and Alison.  Sort of.   Lovely picture of you and Corinna.  And loving her trip.  

One day Alison.  One day.


----------



## franandaj

wwwosie said:


> Yum! I am now hungry!



  You will learn not to open my PTR/TR on an empty stomach, I have that effect on people!  



rentayenta said:


> That looks good, so easy, and perfect for leftovers.
> 
> 
> What's Dr. Pepper 10? Yes, I read your entire grocery list.



Yes, it is very easy.  Dr. Pepper 10 is the "diet version" that guys won't be afraid to drink.  It has 10 calories and we think it tastes better the Diet Dr. Pepper.  I'm not surprised that you read my whole grocery list.  I read yours!  



Pinkocto said:


> That looks delicious, I could substitute veggie chicken and be good to go.



Just choose a veggie Lipton soup option too....It is actually pretty tasty and reheats very well.



PrincessInOz said:


> Yum!  Looks great.



Thanks!  



rentayenta said:


> I bet it'd be good with a flavored chicken or turkey sausage too. Costco and TJ's sell all sorts of delicious non-pork sausages.



Substitute away.  I just like the Farmer John sausages because I used to get them for $.99 a package on sale.  And I have no aversion to pork, in fact since it isn't beef that's good.  Dr. Oz says only eat beef once a week.  Since our weeks are only two days long, I can do that.



missmdr said:


> Hey, that recipe looks easy enough and fairly quick, too!  My kids might light that one - always enjoy the step by step instructions, too!!



  It is very easy and I hope your kids might like it.  You might check out the What's for Dinner thread on the Community Board, we share recipes and sometimes even the step by step instructions as well.



dgbg100106 said:


> Yummy. Thanks Alison. The grocery list looks good I don't think you are missing anything.



Fran will tell me that I am missing Ice Cream.  



dolphingirl47 said:


> I love the sound of this casserole. The only problem is that I don't eat celery. Maybe I could substitute this with red peppers. I think I may have to experiment. Amazon.co.uk sells the Lipton Chicken Noodle Soup.
> 
> Corinna



That would work out perfect.  I was thinking of other veggies I could add just to up the veggie quotient, but I like the flavor of it as is was afraid that adding peppers or something would change the flavor I've become accustomed to.



lisaviolet said:


> WT H.
> 
> Speechless AGAIN.



It always amazes me when I can make YOU speechless!    

Evidently they get their ice from a special place that makes it without air bubbles in it so that they can make those perfect ice spheres.



lisaviolet said:


> on the bold.
> 
> _____________
> 
> Okay, I'm over the shock of lifestyles of the rich and Alison.  Sort of.   Lovely picture of you and Corinna.  And loving her trip.
> 
> One day Alison.  One day.



But on the other hand, we are very thrifty.  That casserole costs us less than $5 for the meal and we get 5-6 meals out of it.  While we have some incredible experiences, we also do a lot of cooking at home and when we eat out often we have restaurant.com certificates, groupons or entertainment book coupons, so we try to keep a balance.  Sometimes we spend a lot, but the rest of the time we use whatever we can to save a buck!    Plus Fran picks up every can and bottle she sees on the side of the road and she has even been known to dumpster dive!


----------



## franandaj

So I have a few updates in the works but I thought that I might just kvetch a bit with you all since I assume you are all my friends and I can do a bit of kvetching amongst friends.

I have spent the last week trying to get our apartments ready for rental which means that I have been doing manual labor like cleaning second story windows (which is not fun).  Since I didn't want to climb a two story ladder I was basically hanging out the windows and reaching in directions that I would have never thought possible.  You would think that I would have lost some weight doing this stuff, but no, not yet!  We have like seven more windows left, the screens and the blinds to hang before we are done with these two apartments.  I'm already done, but that doesn't count.  

Tomorrow we have to go buy more blinds because I got exhausted today after getting the living room and some of the kitchen blinds and that was over $500!!!!!!  I still have to get the slats for the bedrooms and two of the frames, probably another $500.  Once those are hung and the screens are cleaned and hung, we'll be done.  Then I just need to show the dang places.  

For those who know about our "dream house" that we are hoping to build, the hearing is on July 8th.  We now have a big a$$ sign out in front of the house saying that we want to add on to it and the date of hearing.  Anyone who has been following knows that the next door neighbor vows to "fight us every step of the way", but the architect told us that unless she has a really valid reason, she can't contest it.  Like "I don't want them to have a second story." won't cut it.  Plus there are quite a few properties on the agenda the night that we are appearing so hopefully they will just want to get through it quickly and the historic commission will agree with the city and just grant us the addition.

We'll see!  And once we have it complete, we are always open to a DISmeet at the house once it's finished since I hope that this house will be really cool and not the Hoaders nightmare that we currently live in!


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> So I have a few updates in the works but I thought that I might just kvetch a bit with you all since I assume you are all my friends and I can do a bit of kvetching amongst friends.
> 
> I have spent the last week trying to get our apartments ready for rental which means that I have been doing manual labor like cleaning second story windows (which is not fun).  Since I didn't want to climb a two story ladder I was basically hanging out the windows and reaching in directions that I would have never thought possible.  You would think that I would have lost some weight doing this stuff, but no, not yet!  We have like seven more windows left, the screens and the blinds to hang before we are done with these two apartments.  I'm already done, but that doesn't count.
> 
> Tomorrow we have to go buy more blinds because I got exhausted today after getting the living room and some of the kitchen blinds and that was over $500!!!!!!  I still have to get the slats for the bedrooms and two of the frames, probably another $500.  Once those are hung and the screens are cleaned and hung, we'll be done.  Then I just need to show the dang places.
> 
> For those who know about our "dream house" that we are hoping to build, the hearing is on July 8th.  We now have a big a$$ sign out in front of the house saying that we want to add on to it and the date of hearing.  Anyone who has been following knows that the next door neighbor vows to "fight us every step of the way", but the architect told us that unless she has a really valid reason, she can't contest it.  Like "I don't want them to have a second story." won't cut it.  Plus there are quite a few properties on the agenda the night that we are appearing so hopefully they will just want to get through it quickly and the historic commission will agree with the city and just grant us the addition.
> 
> We'll see!  And once we have it complete, we are always open to a DISmeet at the house once it's finished since I hope that this house will be really cool and not the Hoaders nightmare that we currently live in!



Sounds like a lot of work.  I hope that you and Fran are taking time out to rest in between.

Not long to the hearing.  Over here, the neighbours can protest but usually that means that there are minor changes to windows e.g., making sure they are frosted to a height of 1.5 m rather than clear glass etc. if they are protesting about being "spied on".  It has to be something major before the councils completely knock back a reno.  I hope it's the same for you.


----------



## ACDSNY

Sounds like your making great progress on the apartments, hopefully they'll be rented soon.  Good luck and we wish you success on your July hearing for your addition.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Sounds like a lot of work.  I hope that you and Fran are taking time out to rest in between.
> 
> Not long to the hearing.  Over here, the neighbours can protest but usually that means that there are minor changes to windows e.g., making sure they are frosted to a height of 1.5 m rather than clear glass etc. if they are protesting about being "spied on".  It has to be something major before the councils completely knock back a reno.  I hope it's the same for you.



That's kind of what I got from the Architect.  We don't know why she is so against the addition, whether she doesn't like us, or if it will block the sun in her backyard, but I think she will be seen as a psycho and not a valid complaint.  We will even take out the windows on her side because that is our "movie room".

I can't wait for this to be overwith so we can know how our lives will proceed!


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> That's kind of what I got from the Architect.  We don't know why she is so against the addition, whether she doesn't like us, or if it will block the sun in her backyard, but I think she will be seen as a psycho and not a valid complaint.  We will even take out the windows on her side because that is our "movie room".
> 
> I can't wait for this to be overwith so we can know how our lives will proceed!



The house next to me was knocked down and a double story thing went up in it's place.  Lucky for me, it was down-sun of me.  But the unit on the other side tried to argue to case for lack of sunshine inside their unit.  They even prepared sun-charts with angles and the like.  

But the new building met all the set-backs of the building regulation code.  Their request was rejected.

Hope its the same at your side of the Pacific.


----------



## dgbg100106

Alison sounds you have been working your butt off...  Hope you are relaxing with germ killer in the evenings, and remember the weight will come off, just stay active you can do it....

Wow the hearing is getting close, I will keep my fingers crossed for you that you get the approval.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wow, that sounds like a lot of hard work. I hope that the apartments rent quickly. I keep my figures crossed for you for your hearing.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

Oh my  I hope you get to relax after all this work.  When are you going to GCH for a massage?


----------



## rentayenta

Wow girl, you're working your tail off! Hope you get some well deserved down time soon. 

I noticed you said you were thinking all this work would help you lose weight. I lost almost 40lb about 4 years ago. I won't give any unsolicited tips but have some if you're interested. I love food like you do.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> But on the other hand, we are very thrifty.  That casserole costs us less than $5 for the meal and we get 5-6 meals out of it.  While we have some incredible experiences, we also do a lot of cooking at home and when we eat out often we have restaurant.com certificates, groupons or entertainment book coupons, so we try to keep a balance.  Sometimes we spend a lot, but the rest of the time we use whatever we can to save a buck!    Plus Fran picks up every can and bottle she sees on the side of the road and she has even been known to dumpster dive!



No.  NO.  NO.  

You misunderstood Alison.  I was tired and I was being flippant - sometimes I think everyone is in my head with me when I write.  

I was referring to the secret lounge and you.    How I was over my WT H reaction and calmed my self down. Teasing about that.  

I absolutely LOVE that you think you were rich and famous on a casserole.  

Priceless.  

As is Fran dumpster diving.


----------



## lisaviolet

Oh my.  It's getting close, eh?  Can't wait to hear.  Here's to it going your way.  As for the windows that was quite the visual.  I was kind of imaging Cirque du Soleil.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

It looks like we are only barely overlapping this trip.  We may be doing that Shake, Taste, Indulge event on Saturday depending on what else is going on & how much I'm spending on other events.  (We are trying for the Hibachi Experience, at least 2 Signature Dinners depending on whats going on during our trips, Kitchen Memories & possibly some Food & Wine Pairings)


----------



## scottny

Jealous here. I would love to try Victoira & Alberts. 
The non Disney trip sounds like fun. 
Ooh a secret lounge. That would be fun. 
All caught up.


----------



## lisaviolet

I'm still thinking of that secret lounge.


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> Sounds like your making great progress on the apartments, hopefully they'll be rented soon.  Good luck and we wish you success on your July hearing for your addition.



I wanted to have them done this weekend, but the guy who is installing the blinds had to work most of Saturday at the last minute.  He's coming over tomorrow after work, but even getting there at 1PM he won't be able to get all 12 sets of blinds up tomorrow.  This is going to be slower than I would have liked.  



PrincessInOz said:


> The house next to me was knocked down and a double story thing went up in it's place.  Lucky for me, it was down-sun of me.  But the unit on the other side tried to argue to case for lack of sunshine inside their unit.  They even prepared sun-charts with angles and the like.
> 
> But the new building met all the set-backs of the building regulation code.  Their request was rejected.
> 
> Hope its the same at your side of the Pacific.



Me too!  Besides we are only one of two single story buildings on the street, AND the crazy lady's house is actually not in compliance with regulations, it is too close to the street for how tall it is, our addition would be.  



dgbg100106 said:


> Alison sounds you have been working your butt off...  Hope you are relaxing with germ killer in the evenings, and remember the weight will come off, just stay active you can do it....
> 
> Wow the hearing is getting close, I will keep my fingers crossed for you that you get the approval.



I think the germ killer might be contradicting the activity (which really isn't all that much because I'm so tired from being out of shape in the first place!)  it's more like the Karate Kid, if you remember that movie, circular movements with the arms for cleaning windows.    Thank god that is done as is cleaning the screens!



dolphingirl47 said:


> Wow, that sounds like a lot of hard work. I hope that the apartments rent quickly. I keep my figures crossed for you for your hearing.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks!  I hope that the hearing goes smoothly.  I've decided if we get the approval, I'm going to do a house addition thread so as not to hijack my TRs, also it will be nice to have documentation of all the processes that we go through and a timeline that I can look back on for when they happen or get approved.

I will be so happy when these apartments are done, especially when they are rented, but unfortunately we have one in our own building that is at the very beginning of the project.  Fran wants the contractor to bid individually on each process of the job so that we can save money and have me and Darcy do parts of it.  Just what I want to be demolishing counter tops and painting walls and ceilings.  If these two apartments didn't get me in shape this other one must.  



Pinkocto said:


> Oh my  I hope you get to relax after all this work.  When are you going to GCH for a massage?



Last Thursday....    However, Darcy got a $200 Gift Card from her son for Mother's day to Burke Williams and Fran has been buying me cards to their spa over the past few months, so we plan to set up a day where the two of us go out there.  THAT is a REAL spa with a Hot Tub, Sauna, Steam Room, Cold Mist and all sorts of treatments.  I can't wait to book that day!



rentayenta said:


> Wow girl, you're working your tail off! Hope you get some well deserved down time soon.
> 
> I noticed you said you were thinking all this work would help you lose weight. I lost almost 40lb about 4 years ago. I won't give any unsolicited tips but have some if you're interested. I love food like you do.



I would love any tips!  I think it's the germ killer that is doing me in with the extra calories, but it could also be the steaks, baked potatoes, and pineapple upsidedown cakes as well.  



lisaviolet said:


> No.  NO.  NO.
> 
> You misunderstood Alison.  I was tired and I was being flippant - sometimes I think everyone is in my head with me when I write.
> 
> I was referring to the secret lounge and you.    How I was over my WT H reaction and calmed my self down. Teasing about that.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE that you think you were rich and famous on a casserole.
> 
> Priceless.
> 
> As is Fran dumpster diving.



I knew you were being flippant (isn't that somewhat commonplace for you?  ) but I guess I missed the main point.  I didn't think I was rich and famous for the casserole, I was just pointing out that even if we play the "lifestyles of the rich and famous" game occasionally, Fran keeps me based in reality when she picks up bottles and cans, and digs through trash cans.



lisaviolet said:


> Oh my.  It's getting close, eh?  Can't wait to hear.  Here's to it going your way.  As for the windows that was quite the visual.  I was kind of imaging Cirque du Soleil.



I hope that it goes our way.  We aren't making any plans, yet.  Just not to jinx it.



Dis_Yoda said:


> It looks like we are only barely overlapping this trip.  We may be doing that Shake, Taste, Indulge event on Saturday depending on what else is going on & how much I'm spending on other events.  (We are trying for the Hibachi Experience, at least 2 Signature Dinners depending on whats going on during our trips, Kitchen Memories & possibly some Food & Wine Pairings)



Maybe we could do the Shake, Taste and Indulge event together!  Tell me about the Hibachi Experience, I LOVE  Teppan Edo or any Teppan Yaki style dining!  I don't think we have much wiggle room to add any Signature dinners, though I might consider it, if they fit in our schedule!  Between the Gamers meet events, we are pretty booked.  You are also welcome to drop by our cookout at the Beach Club and say "Hi" if you're around Saturday night.  We're a friendly bunch and if I know how these types of things go, we will probably have way more food and drink than we need for our group.  I'm sure everyone would love to meet other DISers who are around that weekend!



scottny said:


> Jealous here. I would love to try Victoira & Alberts.
> The non Disney trip sounds like fun.
> Ooh a secret lounge. That would be fun.
> All caught up.



You and Vinny definitely need to go to V&A's some time, I think you would enjoy it!  I'm looking forward to a trip outside Disney, our last one was to DC and it was a blast.  Come visit in CA and I'll see about us going to the lounge, I'm sure my friend would love to meet you and Vinny!  I have to get over to your TR and catch up!  I know I'm at least one update behind if not two or three!



lisaviolet said:


> I'm still thinking of that secret lounge.



Come on out to California, visit your ?nephew? (is it)!  We'll go to the secret lounge!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> I think the germ killer might be contradicting the activity (which really isn't all that much because I'm so tired from being out of shape in the first place!)  it's more like the Karate Kid, if you remember that movie, circular movements with the arms for cleaning windows.    Thank god that is done as is cleaning the screens!



All I remember is Wax On Wax Off when he was waxing the cars...


----------



## glaserjm

I absolutely hate cleaning windows! It is probably my least favorite chore, but good for you for getting out there and doing it!

I hope the planning meeting goes well and that the home addition is approved! Hopefully the neighbor will back down on her promise to "fight all the way" but some people just have nothing better to do!


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> I didn't think I was rich and famous for the casserole



Best line EVER.  




franandaj said:


> Come on out to California, visit your ?nephew? (is it)!  We'll go to the secret lounge!



Running to the airport!    Secret lounge here I come.  

Brother.  But he stayed there and procreated so I got a nephew out of it too (and niece!)


----------



## Leshaface

You've had this since April and I didn't even know about it?! 

Subscribing and will be back to catch up


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> All I remember is Wax On Wax Off when he was waxing the cars...



But the moves that he did!  That's what I was doing all week,  Circular motion on all the freakin windows!



glaserjm said:


> I absolutely hate cleaning windows! It is probably my least favorite chore, but good for you for getting out there and doing it!
> 
> I hope the planning meeting goes well and that the home addition is approved! Hopefully the neighbor will back down on her promise to "fight all the way" but some people just have nothing better to do!



Thanks! I've actually become pretty skilled at cleaning windows.  Not that I want to do it often, but they look pretty good and make the apartments "pop" when you can see through the glass and think there are almost no windows there!

I hope they realize she is crazy, she promised that she has family in "there" and I hope she realizes that it is illegal to use that to your gain!



lisaviolet said:


> Best line EVER.
> 
> Running to the airport!    Secret lounge here I come.
> 
> Brother.  But he stayed there and procreated so I got a nephew out of it too (and niece!)



I'll be happy to see you when you get here, you can even stay in our guest room as long as you like cats!  Olga the Russian Blue is the cat of guests.  She lives in our guest apartment that we sleep in every other night.   I like the way you think!  Only a few of us would phrase it as "procreated"          I LOVE    that!  So funny!      



Leshaface said:


> You've had this since April and I didn't even know about it?!
> 
> Subscribing and will be back to catch up



You've been busy!  I understand!  Take your time, there is not a lot more I can report on other than daily plans since ADRs are set and we have everything pretty much nailed down.  Mostly I'll have meet ups with other DISers covered here!


----------



## jedijill

I'm finally back from my weekend road trip.  Hope you get the apartments done soon and rented out even sooner!  

Jill in CO


----------



## dgbg100106

Ok Alison....  Wax on, then Wax off, those windows, and be quick about it...


----------



## Leshaface

Oh man!  We're flying in on Sunday October 6 and will probably be at the world after 5!  And the DIS meet is on Saturday?!  I told DH about your plans and we're going to see what we can do as far as possibly flying into MCO on Saturday.  

That queso dip looks insane!  

This whole thread has turned into a cooking thread and I WILL not be checking this thread until I have eaten.  I'm starving and i'm going to eat a stupid salad right now


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> I'm finally back from my weekend road trip.  Hope you get the apartments done soon and rented out even sooner!
> 
> Jill in CO



I need to get cracking on the website so that people can see pictures of the rooms from online.  Maybe today after I go shopping for the curtains to go on the front doors.



dgbg100106 said:


> Ok Alison....  Wax on, then Wax off, those windows, and be quick about it...







Leshaface said:


> Oh man!  We're flying in on Sunday October 6 and will probably be at the world after 5!  And the DIS meet is on Saturday?!  I told DH about your plans and we're going to see what we can do as far as possibly flying into MCO on Saturday.
> 
> That queso dip looks insane!
> 
> This whole thread has turned into a cooking thread and I WILL not be checking this thread until I have eaten.  I'm starving and i'm going to eat a stupid salad right now



That would be great if you could come in a day earlier!  Where are you staying?  We're thinking of getting started around 5PM that day.   

The queso dip is really good and really easy!  I can't wait to make it again.  All I need is a little time on my hands to relax and enjoy eating it!

I don't have much more to report about other than the food, although in my next couple day to day reports I will put more about the parks in.  We do plan on hitting some of those!    I do have another update that I need to write up that has nothing to do with my trip, but I think folks will enjoy it!


----------



## rentayenta

Ok girl, I don't recall which thread we were talking about eating healthier in so I'm just going to post here  

The germ killers add the calories for sure but even worse, I get the munchies when I drink. I also get buzzed which makes me care less about what I eat.  If I'd just stick to the 2 cocktails,  I'd be fine but add the hummus and pita and cheese whatever and guacamole and I'm toast. 

Limiting any food intake about 3-4 hours before bed is key for me. Not fun and always feasible I know but I'm used to it now. I swear I went to bed at 8:00 sometimes to prevent from eating.  

Also, I tey to eat smaller portions of food I enjoy. I didn't and don't do diet food. I'd rather have a small McDonald's burger and kids fries for 350 calories than 3 apples and a cup of dry Raisin Bran but that's me. I know, fat blah blah blah. Calories do count though. I get plenty of fruits and veggies. Plenty. Especially veggies. The McDonalds example is just to point out that it doesn't have to be bland or anything and that I'm not eating dry chicken breast and cups of raw veggies.  

You see what Michael cooks on FB, that's what I eat. I just don't eat lots of it.....most of the time- lol! 

If I feel deprived, I'll feel deprived. It won't work for me if I don't work it.  

I'm less strict on the weekends. And on vacation. I find even a few bites of something good is plenty. 

I didn't always eat this way but 7 years after having Joshua, when I woke up and found myself heavier than when I was 9 months pregnant with Gabby, I knew I had to do something. That was about 4 years ago and I went from about a size 12 to a size 1-2. I'm just over 5 ft. I have an album entitled Lav Vegas from like 2007 on FB. 

Carbs kill me and they have to be be damn good for me to eat them or have them be the majority of what's on my plate. 

I still eat a ton of beef and lamb. I don't love all fish. I like chicken. No pork but pork is leaner than some beef. 

I started not eating after dinner and playing on the Wii Fit. I incorporated new habits when I was ready. Slowly. It took me a year to lose just under 40 lb. 

I've never been a huge exerciser (as you'll notice in my conversations with Cynthia). I like to walk and do yoga, Neither are too strenuous and can be done at my own pace. I've tried running and go through phases. I want to love it but I don't. 

Getting rid of my all or nothing mentality was paramount. Grey areas are ok. If I have a high calorie breakfast, I don't stuff myself all day thinking: what the hell. I use to though. 

Anyway, those are my tips. It's so hard sometimes but I figure if I can get it right 80%/20%, I'm doing ok.  Moderation. 

Some of this may work for you and parts of it will be garbage.  It's about finding what works for each of us.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Ok girl, I don't recall which thread we were talking about eating healthier in so I'm just going to post here  .



Thanks for the thoughts!  Unfortunately from what you say, until we make some lifestyle changes, I am doomed.



rentayenta said:


> The germ killers add the calories for sure but even worse, I get the munchies when I drink. I also get buzzed which makes me care less about what I eat.  If I'd just stick to the 2 cocktails,  I'd be fine but add the hummus and pita and cheese whatever and guacamole and I'm toast. .



My problem is the germ killers, they have a lot of calories and need to cut down on those.  Otherwise I don't think I eat too much during the day.  I just don't eat enough veggies and fruits.  I don't get the munchies from them, I just need to eat at certain points of the day.  I'm not a snacker, I don't have problems with things like sitting down with a bag of chips or a thing of ice cream.  No appeal to me.  However, I do like a few chips if I eat a sandwich at lunch (and I only like sandwiches for lunch, to me they really aren't appropriate dinner food unless you are in a real pinch.).



rentayenta said:


> Limiting any food intake about 3-4 hours before bed is key for me. Not fun and always feasible I know but I'm used to it now. I swear I went to bed at 8:00 sometimes to prevent from eating.  .



If I did this I would either not be having dinner or going to bed after midnight every night.  You see Fran gets her second wind around 4-5PM, just when Darcy and I are ready to throw in the towel.  She works us for another hour or two once we're about ready to be done.  I have to take Darcy home to North Long Beach (LB Blvd and Del Amo) and by the time I get home it's 7:30 and THEN I start cooking dinner.  If I'm lucky I have devised something that cooks while I'm gone, but most of the time we're figuring out what to eat at 7:30 so dinner isn't until 9:00.  If I waited to go to sleep until midnight or 1:00 (which I often do) well you know how that is.  The other thing I heard is that it doesn't matter about eating before you go to sleep, it is more based on the number of calories you consume in a 24 hour period.  I can understand the reduced metabolism when you are asleep, but since I have a pretty reduced metabolism, it probably doesn't matter that much!  



rentayenta said:


> Also, I tey to eat smaller portions of food I enjoy. I didn't and don't do diet food. I'd rather have a small McDonald's burger and kids fries for 350 calories than 3 apples and a cup of dry Raisin Bran but that's me. I know, fat blah blah blah. Calories do count though. I get plenty of fruits and veggies. Plenty. Especially veggies. The McDonalds example is just to point out that it doesn't have to be bland or anything and that I'm not eating dry chicken breast and cups of raw veggies.



I don't get plenty of fruits and veggies.  I have been trying to drink V8 as a substitute for that because I'm just not a big fruit and veggies person.  I try, but I can't seem to do it! I bought grapes this last week and have been trying to eat them when it can.  But when we go to McDonald's and such, I always get the small thing or a salad or yogurt parfait.  I never get the big sandwiches and if I do, I only eat about half to 2/3rd and give the rest to Fran.  Yeah, I'm helping her out!  



rentayenta said:


> You see what Michael cooks on FB, that's what I eat. I just don't eat lots of it.....most of the time- lol!
> 
> If I feel deprived, I'll feel deprived. It won't work for me if I don't work it.
> 
> I'm less strict on the weekends. And on vacation. I find even a few bites of something good is plenty.



I haven't seen a lot of Michael's cooking on FB, but I know he's a great cook.  I don't eat much of what I cook at home, just small portions which is why I like to cook, but we've been so busy lately, I can't plan and cook at home.  I come home too tired from the apartments and just want to crawl on the floor and die!  I totally understand you on the feeling deprived, so I try not to do that.  

I need to be a little stricter on vacations.  We need to not vacation for food!  



rentayenta said:


> I didn't always eat this way but 7 years after having Joshua, when I woke up and found myself heavier than when I was 9 months pregnant with Gabby, I knew I had to do something. That was about 4 years ago and I went from about a size 12 to a size 1-2. I'm just over 5 ft. I have an album entitled Lav Vegas from like 2007 on FB.
> 
> Carbs kill me and they have to be be damn good for me to eat them or have them be the majority of what's on my plate.
> 
> I still eat a ton of beef and lamb. I don't love all fish. I like chicken. No pork but pork is leaner than some beef.



I was skinny all my life until just after I hit 40 then the pounds started rolling on.  Even in HS I was a 13-14 because of my swimming I was so muscular, so I've never been a small girl.  Even though I'm just over 5ft too I will always be in the bigger sizes, I guess it's just my swimming bones or something.  I'd just like to get back in the teens and out of the 20s!

I try to avoid wheat unless it's really calling my name, today it was!!!! I do like beef, but chicken is good too.  I love seafood, but unless we go to a good (expensive) place I have to make it.  There are just too many places that don't clean or prepare it properly for me to eat it out.  Pork is fine for me, but I don't like the leaner cuts, so I should stay away from it.  I prefer the fattier cuts and not the tenderloins and such.



rentayenta said:


> I started not eating after dinner and playing on the Wii Fit. I incorporated new habits when I was ready. Slowly. It took me a year to lose just under 40 lb.



I don't eat after dinner, it's just dinner is always so late!    We don't have room in our house to have a Wii.  I was thinking of joining Curves, there is one around the block that I belonged to 10 years ago, but I'm not sure I would have the time to walk over there and do the half an hour workout!  We're just that freakin behind and busy.  It sucks!



rentayenta said:


> I've never been a huge exerciser (as you'll notice in my conversations with Cynthia). I like to walk and do yoga, Neither are too strenuous and can be done at my own pace. I've tried running and go through phases. I want to love it but I don't.



Yeah, I need to do something.  Maybe I will push myself once the apartments are rented and join the Curves.



rentayenta said:


> Getting rid of my all or nothing mentality was paramount. Grey areas are ok. If I have a high calorie breakfast, I don't stuff myself all day thinking: what the hell. I use to though.
> 
> Anyway, those are my tips. It's so hard sometimes but I figure if I can get it right 80%/20%, I'm doing ok.  Moderation.



I keep telling myself I'm doing moderation, but somehow, I'm not convinced of that.



rentayenta said:


> Some of this may work for you and parts of it will be garbage.  It's about finding what works for each of us.



We'll see.  I appreciate the suggestions.  They are mostly common sense and I'm not sure that collectively Fran and I have much in the way of losing weight.  We both have been trying for years.  Unfortunately the most successful one for her was being hospitalized and on a feeding tube for weeks.  Not the best method, but it was effective.  

I think we both need to hunker down, find a gym and just get at it and combine it with healthy eating.  There's not really much of another way!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Thanks for the thoughts!  Unfortunately from what you say, until we make some lifestyle changes, I am doomed.



You are not doomed. 






> If I did this I would either not be having dinner or going to bed after midnight every night.  You see Fran gets her second wind around 4-5PM, just when Darcy and I are ready to throw in the towel.  She works us for another hour or two once we're about ready to be done.  I have to take Darcy home to North Long Beach (LB Blvd and Del Amo) and by the time I get home it's 7:30 and THEN I start cooking dinner.  If I'm lucky I have devised something that cooks while I'm gone, but most of the time we're figuring out what to eat at 7:30 so dinner isn't until 9:00.  If I waited to go to sleep until midnight or 1:00 (which I often do) well you know how that is.  The other thing I heard is that it doesn't matter about eating before you go to sleep, it is more based on the number of calories you consume in a 24 hour period.  I can understand the reduced metabolism when you are asleep, but since I have a pretty reduced metabolism, it probably doesn't matter that much!




Michael and I definetly had to make some little to moderate lifestyle changes and I couldn't have done, or continue to do it, without his support. Our schedules are nuts with 3 kids, 2 jobs, a side business, etc etc...We started eating dinner earlier, I just had to. He also started to eat his bowl of ice cream _after_ I went to bed. Its all about choices. The pain was worth the gain. I guess thats all of life really. Payoff vs what we put in. I want a mgic pill!!!! 

It matters for me if I go to bed full but all bodies are different. If I've got 3-4 hours before bed, I'm still burning a few calories by doing laundry, puttering outside, running kids around etc....





> I don't get plenty of fruits and veggies.  I have been trying to drink V8 as a substitute for that because I'm just not a big fruit and veggies person.  I try, but I can't seem to do it! I bought grapes this last week and have been trying to eat them when it can.  But when we go to McDonald's and such, I always get the small thing or a salad or yogurt parfait.  I never get the big sandwiches and if I do, I only eat about half to 2/3rd and give the rest to Fran.  Yeah, I'm helping her out!



I'm sure she appreciates the help.  I can't drink my calories, I never feel satisfied. Protein shakes and the like never work for me.

Calories: 
Big Mac 550
Premium Bacon Ranch Salad with Crispy Chicken 390 before dressing, with ranch 640
Fruit and Yogurt Parfait 150

You're actually better off with the Big Mac vs the salad unless you leave off the dressing which I could never do. Salad tastes like dirt without dressing. Nuts huh?! 




> I haven't seen a lot of Michael's cooking on FB, but I know he's a great cook.  I don't eat much of what I cook at home, just small portions which is why I like to cook, but we've been so busy lately, I can't plan and cook at home.  I come home too tired from the apartments and just want to crawl on the floor and die!  I totally understand you on the feeling deprived, so I try not to do that.



I know, it's so hard. If I feel deprived it doesn't work. I just can't live on dry meats and plain rice.  Talk about a bad mood. LOL! 



> I need to be a little stricter on vacations.  We need to not vacation for food!




Thats tough for me too, for all of us I think. Food is so social and fun. Its part of the experience. I mean, who can go on a cruise and skip all the goodies? No way! 





> I was skinny all my life until just after I hit 40 then the pounds started rolling on.  Even in HS I was a 13-14 because of my swimming I was so muscular, so I've never been a small girl.  Even though I'm just over 5ft too I will always be in the bigger sizes, I guess it's just my swimming bones or something.  I'd just like to get back in the teens and out of the 20s!




We're all built different. Thats why my 11 y/o son looks 8.  I come from a petite people. Can't change our bone structure. Unless we're Cher and then we can have ribs removed. 



> I try to avoid wheat unless it's really calling my name, today it was!!!! I do like beef, but chicken is good too.  I love seafood, but unless we go to a good (expensive) place I have to make it.  There are just too many places that don't clean or prepare it properly for me to eat it out.  Pork is fine for me, but I don't like the leaner cuts, so I should stay away from it.  I prefer the fattier cuts and not the tenderloins and such.




I like the fattier cuts of most meats like ribeyes etc too...and that's what I order. I just eat 4 oz instead of the 12 served. *sigh* Its not easy at times that's for sure. You guys share a lot which is awesome!





> I don't eat after dinner, it's just dinner is always so late!    We don't have room in our house to have a Wii.  I was thinking of joining Curves, there is one around the block that I belonged to 10 years ago, but I'm not sure I would have the time to walk over there and do the half an hour workout!  We're just that freakin behind and busy.  It sucks!




It sounds sucky. It might require some lifestyle changes which feel impossible thats for sure. Been there, done that, still in the thick of it. 


My friend belongs to Curves and really likes it. 





> We'll see.  I appreciate the suggestions.  They are mostly common sense and I'm not sure that collectively Fran and I have much in the way of losing weight.  We both have been trying for years.  Unfortunately the most successful one for her was being hospitalized and on a feeding tube for weeks.  Not the best method, but it was effective.
> 
> I think we both need to hunker down, find a gym and just get at it and combine it with healthy eating.  There's not really much of another way!




Weight loss by feeding tube is no fun.  Glad the health issues are mending well though. I like your idea of doing it together. 

I'll stop here so I don't kill your thread.


----------



## franandaj

So as not to turn this thread into "how Alison is going to try and lose weight" discussion, I'm going to only reply to a couple points, and then hopefully move on with a post tonight.  Not trip related, but I'm sure folks will enjoy hearing about it.  I know PIO will!



rentayenta said:


> Calories:
> Big Mac 550
> Premium Bacon Ranch Salad with Crispy Chicken 390 before dressing, with ranch 640
> Fruit and Yogurt Parfait 150
> 
> You're actually better off with the Big Mac vs the salad unless you leave off the dressing which I could never do. Salad tastes like dirt without dressing. Nuts huh?!



BUT! If you get the Fat Free Balsamic Vinaigrette INSTEAD of the Ranch the Calorie count is only 425!  

I'm not a fan of Ranch Dressing, so I prefer the Balsamic, nice and tangy.  This is my go to if we have to eat at Micky D's.




rentayenta said:


> My friend belongs to Curves and really likes it.



I belonged to it around 2003 when one opened right around the corner from my house.  It was easy to walk to it and do my little 30 minute circuit and come home.  The only problem is that Fran feels left out and I hate to do that to her.




rentayenta said:


> Weight loss by feeding tube is no fun.  Glad the health issues are mending well though. I like your idea of doing it together.
> 
> I'll stop here so I don't kill your thread.



What we need to do is get air in the tires of our bicycles, but all our compressors are either broken or lost in the clutter of our garage.  I tried last night with no luck.  





I do have good news, someone has an appointment tomorrow to turn in an application for one of the apartments.  I have been talking to her for over a month as she expressed interest in the place before it was finished being renovated.  I know her "issues" (ex-husband dragged her through the credit wringer and current boyfriend doesn't have a huge income), however, hopefully her job is good enough to make up for him, and I am empathetic on the whole ex-husband situation.  Been there done that.

I'm not counting on anything until the check for the first month's rent and security are deposited in the bank, but it sounds promising!  Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## eandesmom

First of all, fingers crossed on the apartments!

I just want to echo that you aren't doomed.  No one is.  It is overwhelming and hard and not fun but doomed, absolutely not!  Every little bit helps.  Parking farther away at the store, an extra trip up the stairs, portion size, ingredients, so many little things really really add up.  What dooms so many is trying to go drastic at once.  A strict diet, a major exercise plan that cuts things too far too fast to be sustainable, and then the fall out after can be worse.

I don't know if you've ever tried it but myfitnesspal is an amazing app that will really let you track exactly what your eating as well as what you are burning, even doing things like housework and gardening.

We eat late too.  Always have, always will, it just works with our life.  It isn't the best habit for sure.  But knowing my overall intake and what I am burning helps me balance that out.  It also really helped me figure out snacks I could have and keep the total intake good, without feeling deprived as heaven knows when I do, I will go for comfort food for sure!  Unfortunately age does change things, it all slows down and calories I didn't use to count or worry about burning, I do now.  I think the key is that as Jenny said, blowing it at one meal, or even one day doesn't mean you toss out the rest of the day or the week.  It's cumulative and stepping back and thinking about it that way really helps me.  I am not a huge exerciser either, even 20 minutes a day helps anyone, even if that 20 minutes is spent scrubbing toilets.  Actually housework burns quite a lot of calories.  Sadly it doesn't show immediate results, it's an over time thing but it really does burn them.  I'm only running now as I've run (literally) out of other options and lord knows I'm not running fast!

I would say though, some small changes to your grocery list would help.  Don't do it on vacation maybe but think about it for everyday life. It is hard, it is a lifestyle change.  It isn't about eating organic to me but it is about making smaller, different, choices that combined can make a huge difference.  Change a few things, a little at a time, get used to it. Then change a few more.  Change it all at once and you'll hate the taste and not want to try.  You don't have to give up flavor, or even fat but you may need to get a little creative.  We've done this over the years for various health reasons (high cholesterol etc) and done slowly, it really isn't so bad.  The more though you can make at home versus eating out or McD's, as you already know, the better.  And if you have the better options around the house, versus the non, well it does help force the issue.  Jeff has the most ridiculous sweet tooth.  He cannot, and should not, eat it like he does.  I don't buy it.  I don't keep it in the house.  He will, and I kid you not, go open a bag of chocolate chips to have a fix so I can't keep pantry items like that around.  He has to work to get it, even if that means he drives himself to the store but as a result he buys less, and eats less.  He complains about his love handles but well, if you eat half a jar of chocolate sauce intended to be a topping for ice cream because it's all you can find...what do you expect?  I swear he won't try myfitness pal as he knows full well he's doing it to himself with his late night sweet tooth and doesn't want to see it proven.  I get it, I really do but...it does work.  And it's free.  Me, I'd polish of an entire bag of Sun Chips at a sitting.  If it was in the house.  I rarely buy them.  I can't be trusted.

Substitution ideas


8 oz Farmer John sausage links - substitute Jimmy Dean Turkey Sausage
Velveeta 12 oz block - you can sub cheddar but other than it not being processed and having more calcium it just doesn't save much.
Cream Cheese - substitute light cream cheese or Neufchâtel.
Small bottle Canola oil - substitute light olive oil
1 lb bacon - substitute turkey bacon or chicken or turkey sausage.  If you really get the turkey bacon crisp, it isn't so bad.  Or, just have 1 piece instead of 2 or 3.
1 loaf white bread - Sub for a whole grain
Small jar of mayonnaise - sub for a reduced fat or light
1 lb ground beef - use lean, or better sub turkey or chicken.  Boar and Bison are actually quite lean and delicious
Onion hamburger buns - use the sandwich slims instead, multi grain
2 cups grated cheddar cheese - sub 1/2 jack cheese instead of all cheddar
Tater Tots - make a diced roasted potato instead
½ dozen eggs
Pack of sliced Ham - substitute turkey or chicken, get it from the deli instead of the pre-packaged stuff...tastes better and less preservatives.  I'm a huge fan of Turkey Pastrami from the butcher
6 Yoplait Light Yogurt (3 Strawberry, 1 Peach, 2 Raspberry) - substitute 0% fat greek yogurt and add fresh fruit.  So much healthier and yummier!
V8 Juice - get the low sodium kind.  there is so much sodium in everything it's crazy and one glass of v8 is 20% and that's assuming a normal sodium diet
2 Individual Serving Cereal Bowls (Honey Nut Cheerios) - Substitute regular cherrios or the multigrain, both of which have less sugar.
Milk - 1% or skim
There are studies that say the body recognizes the lack of real sweetener in diet soda and compensates for it by craving (and then consuming) more food to compensate.  I don't know if that is remotely true or not but whether or not it says zero calories or not...there are healthier options.

What I do know is that I didn't think I ate that much during the day either, nor do I snack, and once I started counting it all up it was mind boggling.  Fruits and veggies can be tough.  I have a hard time with sugar and the sugar in fruit will put me over the edge.  Juice has a crazy amount of calories in much of it too so it's hard to find that right balance.  For us, spinach salad is a staple and combined with yummy low fat/low sodium/low calorie dressings (yes they exist they just aren't easy to find) really helps.



franandaj said:


> I prefer the fattier cuts and not the tenderloins and such.



Me too but tenderloin can be tasty if you get creative.  Plus it's usually cheap!



franandaj said:


> I don't eat after dinner, it's just dinner is always so late!    We don't have room in our house to have a Wii.  I was thinking of joining Curves, there is one around the block that I belonged to 10 years ago, but I'm not sure I would have the time to walk over there and do the half an hour workout!  We're just that freakin behind and busy.  It sucks!



Start by walking there and back, that's free and you can stop any time.  Then once you have that time built into your schedule, actually join and add the extra half an hour.  I think this is the hardest part.  Not the exercise, not the groceries but deciding to make the time and make it fit into your schedule.  I talked myself out of it for years.  or told myself I'd do it after this happened, or that happened, or this other thing was over.  Or that they didn't have the classes I wanted at times that worked, or that I had my period, or gosh the list goes on.  It isn't easy and easing into it can help the adjustment.  But..will you really be "less" behind and less busy if you do this?  It can be such an outlet and stress reliever that you ultimately are more productive as a result.



franandaj said:


> I keep telling myself I'm doing moderation, but somehow, I'm not convinced of that.



That is what I was doing and ultimately I had to re-calibrate what moderation meant, for me.  It's still moderation, just a healthier version.  I'm not going  to give up wine, or margaritas, or chips and salsa (Salsa is SO good for you and one of the best cooking ingredients around...low cal and chock full of vitamins) or even beef.  But I can spread my (now light) PB a little bit thinner, put less granola on my yogurt and maybe choose a healthier side dish than my beloved risotto or have a smaller portion.  I can also fit in more exercise time if I really want to.  And honestly I have reached that point.  If I want wine with dinner (and I do, 4 nights a week lol), then I need to be working out that many times to burn off those extra calories.  Is it a twisted kind of reward or even the right reasons to work out?  No, probably not (and no, not the only reason I do it) but it does let me enjoy the wine without over thinking it.

I don't think anyone should truly count calories on vacation.  It is vacation.  But small changes at home can make recovering from vacation a little bit easier.  And amazingly, long term, it can help make better choices while on vacation as your palette has ever so slightly...adapted.


----------



## Pinkocto

Fingers are crossed for the potential renter!


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> It was easy to walk to it and do my little 30 minute circuit and come home.  *The only problem is that Fran feels left out and I hate to do that to her.*



Alison!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Stop that.

Yes, I realize I might just get myself thrown off your TR.    Please let me stay.  I can't find the dam@ flowers icon.  

____________________

Also, I'm the same as Jenny. Eat what I love but smaller amounts.  I actually have one rule "can I keep this up for life?" - well two - "do I really LOVE this food?".  So yes changes are necessary but I never implement ones that I can't keep up. I hate NA in some ways.  The way we talk and talk and talk  about food a la dissecting it's this or that content and demonize food at times.  Meanwhile other countries LOVE their food, don't analyze the crap out of it,  and are healthy.


----------



## rentayenta

lisaviolet said:


> Yes, I realize I might just get myself thrown off your TR.    Please let me stay.  I can't find the dam@ flowers icon.
> 
> ____________________




   



Cynthia, I love my fitness pal!  I use it daily. 


Alison, I hope that woman turns out to be the renter.


----------



## franandaj

Cynthia, 
Great ideas, I wish they would work!



Pinkocto said:


> Fingers are crossed for the potential renter!



Yeah I know, she has been postponed to Saturday.  I have learned, until the check clears, don't count on anything!



lisaviolet said:


> Alison!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Stop that.
> 
> Yes, I realize I might just get myself thrown off your TR.    Please let me stay.  I can't find the dam@ flowers icon.
> 
> ____________________
> 
> Also, I'm the same as Jenny. Eat what I love but smaller amounts.  I actually have one rule "can I keep this up for life?" - well two - "do I really LOVE this food?".  So yes changes are necessary but I never implement ones that I can't keep up. I hate NA in some ways.  The way we talk and talk and talk  about food a la dissecting it's this or that content and demonize food at times.  Meanwhile other countries LOVE their food, don't analyze the crap out of it,  and are healthy.



Of course you are welcome here!  



rentayenta said:


> Cynthia, I love my fitness pal!  I use it daily
> Alison, I hope that woman turns out to be the renter.



I may have to try that app.  But I actually don't eat that much, in fact I might suffer from the problem that I don't eat enough and my body goes into starvation mode.


----------



## ACDSNY

I hope your potential renter works out!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Hope your renter works out too.


----------



## dgbg100106

Hope the renter turns out positive, and I love using Loseit! on my phone, it works great!


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> Cynthia,
> 
> , in fact I might suffer from the problem that I don't eat enough and my body goes into starvation mode.



You know who's like that - Whoopi Goldberg.  She hardly eats and goes many hours without anything.  Not a lot of interest she says.  And she's been gaining.  This age is a weird thing.   



ACDSNY said:


> I hope your potential renter works out!



Forgot this - me too.  

Off on a $22 train ride (Montreal)!  I love deals.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I hope that everything with your renter works out.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> I hope your potential renter works out!





PrincessInOz said:


> Hope your renter works out too.





dgbg100106 said:


> Hope the renter turns out positive, and I love using Loseit! on my phone, it works great!





dolphingirl47 said:


> I hope that everything with your renter works out.
> 
> Corinna



We had to reschedule for tomorrow, but hopefully this will work out and we will only have one vacant apartment that it rental ready!  That's not counting the one that is vacant and completely in need of rehab still!



lisaviolet said:


> You know who's like that - Whoopi Goldberg.  She hardly eats and goes many hours without anything.  Not a lot of interest she says.  And she's been gaining.  This age is a weird thing.
> 
> Forgot this - me too.
> 
> Off on a $22 train ride (Montreal)!  I love deals.



I go through phases, sometimes I don't eat because nothing sounds good to me.  I bought a box of corn flakes and so at least I have been having that for breakfast.

Have fun in Montreal!


----------



## franandaj

Well I won't count my chickens before they hatch,  but I took applications on both vacant apartments today. Jim finished putting up the blinds and I shortened all the horizontals today. Now he is replacing the broken window cranks. All that will be left is to rescreen three screens and install them. 

I'd like to fine a curtain to cover the front doors as they have clear glass windows on the top half. Icouldn't find any at Anna's the other day so I'll try Lowe's again. We're almost all done !

I just need to run the credit reports when I get home, but I think at least one couple is somewhat of a "yes". Although until I put their deposit in the bank, I won't count on anything!


----------



## ACDSNY

Almost done


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> Well I won't count my chickens before they hatch,  but I took applications on both vacant apartments today. Jim finished putting up the blinds and I shortened all the horizontals today. Now he is replacing the broken window cranks. All that will be left is to rescreen three screens and install them.
> 
> I'd like to fine a curtain to cover the front doors as they have clear glass windows on the top half. Icouldn't find any at Anna's the other day so I'll try Lowe's again. We're almost all done !
> 
> I just need to run the credit reports when I get home, but I think at least one couple is somewhat of a "yes". Although until I put their deposit in the bank, I won't count on anything!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Sounds super promising!


----------



## jedijill

Awesome news!

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> Almost done





eandesmom said:


>





PrincessInOz said:


> Sounds super promising!





jedijill said:


> Awesome news!
> 
> Jill in CO



Thanks all!  I ran the report on the woman who said her ex hubby @#$#^&%$# her and if she is telling the truth then I hope they will be good to go.  I have to show it to Fran and see if she is willing to take a leap of faith.  Anyone who has an ex-husband who @#$%$%&^% them over would be empathetic, and I seem to have a bond with her.  However, do I believe her that since she has a good job and good credit for the last year? I'm leaning towards it, but she does have some big marks on her history, I hope Fran will help me out.  I'm thinking give the poor gal a chance since she has a good job and stupid men can screw you up if you're not careful, but we will see.  I haven't run the other reports yet.  I was just too tired tonight.

And I was trying to figure out video solutions to my next update.  I think I might have it under control and this should be a real treat!


----------



## franandaj

So Fran and I had the incredible luck to attend an exclusive event for the 50th anniversary of the Tiki room.  Our friends invited us to attend and I was able to get some pictures from the event photographer capturing our wait to enter the event.









Once we were admitted to the event we were immediately greeted with Mai Tais!  





We found our table and it was decked out impeccably in Tiki garb!





Our menu was waiting for us and we had quite the adventure in store!

















Here we are happy and ready to party Tiki style!!!!!





At our table was Marty Sklar and Maggie Elliot.  For those of you feminists out there (which I dont think there are any), but she was the first woman to break a lot of barriers in the Disney world.  She reached some seriously high positions in WED, now she is retired and lives near Yosemite.  Her Husband was pretty high up there, but this night was to celebrate her achievements so even though he did a lot of stuff, he let her shine at the table.

Looking at this picture, it was before the evening started, we had our drinks but nothing else.  I was talking to Tim ODay about the D23 Expo.  It turns out that after all he has done in the past Expos the only thing he is doing for 2013 is producing the Sherman/Menken concert.  Now while that is no small feat, usually he hosts 1/3 to half the panels.  It makes me think that this concert will be a HUGE event since it is taking up all of his time just for one event!

I was telling Tim how excited that I was for the concert.  When Richard Sherman closed the Destination-D events he was awesome!  I couldnt fathom what they would have been like without him, until Alan Menken played.  Then it hit me, while Richard Sherman wrote the soundtrack for my childhood, Alan Menken wrote the soundtrack for my adult life.  I told him this, and he liked it!  Who knows? He might even use it that night, well see.





We were served our Hawaiian Welcome Lomi-Lomi Opaka with Wontons and Taro Chips.





Our bread





Then our first course, Quickly Seared and then Chilled Ahi Poke.  Being a fan of Maguro and Tuna Sashimi, I thoroughly enjoyed this course, but I noticed a ton of plates going back to the kitchen untouched, so I guess not everyone was as adventurous as I!





Next we were served Polynesian Grilled Chicken Breast, it had hint of  teriyaki sauce and was served over a bed of rice with a coconut sort of sauce.  I was afraid I wouldnt like the coconut part, but as I am finding out, its not the flavor of coconut that puts me off, its the texture of flaked coconut.  This was served with a pineapple wine.  It was very unique and tasty!





Next we were served Kona Style Roast Pork.  I had really enjoyed everything so far, and this was OK, but not much better than that.  It was tender, but really lacked in flavor.  There was an onion ring on the top and that was pretty good. It was also served on top of purple mashed potatoes which I didnt think were all that special. I let Fran have about half my serving.





Then they called up the panel and they started to talk about working on the Tiki Room with Walt.





Tim ODay called up Marty Sklar, Maggie Elliot and Bob Gurr to the front of the room to talk to everyone.









Here is a shot of Walt in the Tiki Room, but getting there took a lot of work and perseverance.





Nobody had seen talking birds, singing flowers and chanting tiki gods before.  Audio animatronics were still in their infancy and getting people to understand this world of wonder was a difficult job.  This shot is from a video that the showed where Walt was showing how he controlled an early version of one of the animatronic birds.  That lever in his hand allowed you to move the various parts of the bird.  You can tell that they guy he is demonstrating this to thinks he is nuts!





During this talk they brought us our dessert.  Poi infused Plantain Pudding with Macadamia Chocolate Fudge, shortbread cookie and pineapple ice cream.  It was good, but the pudding part was kind of weird.





John Hensch had a lot to do with the Tiki Room.  This rendering he made was on display by the bar all night.  You can sort of see it behind Tim ODay in the shot where I am talking to him.  This was John Henschs rendering of the Tiki Room back when Walt was still toying with the idea that it would be a restaurant.





As you might know, the Tiki Room was originally supposed to be a restaurant, but Walt realized that no one would ever want to leave the place, so he turned it into an attraction.  Here is a shot of John Hensch with one of the models that he produced and a rendering of the fountain in the center of the room.





They also brought us this Kona Coffee to go with dessert.



 

*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

Another person who was key in working on the Tiki Room was Rolly Crump.





Rolly is quite a character.  We had the pleasure of attending a dinner where he was the speaker and he had some hilarious stories to tell.  He has recently written a book about his experiences call, Its a really cute story  Evidently he, along with Ward Kimball, were two of the black sheep so to speak in the Imagineers bunch.  Rolly worked on the Tiki Gods in the attraction.  This is a picture of him nowadays from a video they played where he was reminiscing about his work on the Tiki Room.





They talked about working with Harriet Burns next.  Burns began working at Disney Studios in 1955 as a prop and set painter for the Mickey Mouse Club. Burns contributed greatly to the development of Disneyland at WED Enterprises by creating both miniature models and actual theme park attractions. One of Burns's first assignments was to craft a model of Sleeping Beauty Castle, a Disneyland landmark which opened with the theme park on July 17, 1955. She continued to work on Disneyland expansions after the park's grand opening. Burns designed models of the Matterhorn Bobsleds attraction as a 1/100th scale replica of the famous Matterhorn in Switzerland.

Another of Burns's job at Disneyland was what is called "figure-finishing." Figure-finishing involves applying paint and other finishes to Disneyland attractions and mannequins to create a "finished" look. Burns personally designed and painted the set pieces and underwater figurines for the Submarine Voyage ride. She applied individual feathers to the animatronic birds in Walt Disney's Enchanted Tiki Room, which opened in 1963. Burns later confessed in a 2005 interview with The Hollywood Reporter that the Tiki Room birds were one of her most challenging projects ever. "When they breathed out, it would be fine, but when they came back they scrunched. They looked like they had mites." She managed to fix the look of the birds and actively maintained the Tiki Room attraction after its opening.

They also described her as an amazing task master who could tell jokes with the boys, and occasionally had the mouth of a sailor!  





Marc Davis was also a contributor to the Tiki Room.  He was evidently obsessed with the whole Tiki concept and had traveled to the Pacific returning with all kinds of Tiki Gods and Icons.  He was a natural for this project.





Then they played some footage from a 10th Anniversary special commemorating Disneyland.





This is the Barker Bird which appears outside the Tiki Room beckoning guests to come inside.





Here is Walt in the model shop demonstrating the birds capabilities.





Here are some photos from opening day of the Tiki Room at Disneyland.





The Barker Bird in his place.





Now this part I found fascinating.  Back when computers couldnt fit inside chambers the size of a medicinal capsule they were really big.  These are some photos of the hardware required just to make each bird move.  





You see four different modules here.  Each one of those controls only one bird/flower.





Here is a ticket from opening day of the Tiki Room.





They concluded the presentation and then walked us all over to the Tiki Room.  This sign was outside the attraction.  Ive always seen these kinds of things, but never have I been part of the folks for whom it is closed!  Im usually the poor slob who wants to go in and is denied access 





We waited outside until they were ready for us to come in.





It was a little bit strange to see a full size Grand Piano sitting in the middle of the Tiki Room!




We got seats in the second row.





Flash Photography was allowed!





And then in the corner I saw why there was a grand piano in the Tiki Room!





Tim ODay announced our entertainment for the night, and Richard Sherman sat down at the piano and began to sing and play for us.











 

*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

It was about two or three songs into it that I realized that we werent at a D23 event.  No one had told us to put away all recording devices!!!!!!  I wouldnt normally have thought of this, but at every D23 event there is no recording allowed.  Every time I report on one of the musical events PIO teases me that as much as she has enjoyed READING about how great the event was, what she really wanted was to LISTEN to it!  I realized that I could finally indulge her in this evening, so I whipped out my cell phone and began recording the rest of the performance.

Here is the tail end of a song from the Jungle Book, which Im sure you all will recognize.





Here is Richard telling us about how he pitched the songs from the Jungle Book to Louis Prima.









Then he went on to talk about this favorite tune of Disney Fans everywhere.





Then he went on to talk about the Carousel of Progress









He also talked about the inspiration for Its a Small World.









Can you say Supercalifragilisticexpealidocious backwards?





On all things Tiki.youll have to forgive me, these files are a little bit longer and it took me sometime to figure out how to get such large files to upload to the web.  It may take some time for them to buffer and download but I think you will really enjoy these!













After that there were a couple more little surprises.  Mickey Mouse showed up and we sang Happy Birthday.









Then Richard Sherman started the regular Tiki room show and we were treated to a performance of the original show.  I think this also gave him the chance to sneak out and not have any adoring fans approaching him for autographs or other conversation.





Following the spectacular concert, we were released into the park which was still open and very much bustling.  Fran made her usual stops at the Disney Gallery where a CM mentioned to her that the steamboat figure she was admiring was the last one.  Two words that cause Fran to whip out her wallet immediately.  We also stopped at World of Disney where I bought another one of those cute red dresses, just in case anything happens to the one I have (stains, tears, etc).  I'm not sure what time we left the resort but it was really late and I'm pretty sure we slept in as late as we could (with Darcy coming over to work on the apartments!)


----------



## PrincessInOz

Alison!


That is one magical update.  

Congrats on scoring the opportunity to go to this 50th anniversary event.  That would have been something special to sit with Marty Skylar and Maggie Elliott.

And on top of all the pictures, you posted videos as well.  O.M.G.  

I am in heaven!!  
Been sitting here for the last little while just downloading and buffering and listening.  Those are great snippets into the night that you've shared and it was such a pleasure to even get this little glimpse into such a special event and moment.  How fantastic to be able to see and HEAR Richard Sherman play all those great historic Disney songs.

Thank you so much.  I'm so overawed by your generosity to tape it and share.  :goodvibe


----------



## missmdr

Loving reading about the history of that attraction!!  Knowing it must have taken ages, thank you!!!
You two sure do a lot of shopping  - it seems you are always buying stuff


----------



## dolphingirl47

I hope that everything works out and you get your apartments rented nice and quick.

I loved your report from the Tiki Room event. I think I would have struggled with the menu between being a fuzzy eater and my freak allergy to bananas. It was strange to hear One Little Spark at Disneyland.

Corinna


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Well I won't count my chickens before they hatch,  but I took applications on both vacant apartments today. Jim finished putting up the blinds and I shortened all the horizontals today. Now he is replacing the broken window cranks. All that will be left is to rescreen three screens and install them.
> 
> I'd like to fine a curtain to cover the front doors as they have clear glass windows on the top half. Icouldn't find any at Anna's the other day so I'll try Lowe's again. We're almost all done !
> 
> I just need to run the credit reports when I get home, but I think at least one couple is somewhat of a "yes". Although until I put their deposit in the bank, I won't count on anything!



have you tried Bed Bath and Beyond for the curtain's...  I know I saw them in ours..


----------



## dgbg100106

Alison, so wonderful, the evening looks and sounded amazing!  I am green with jealousy...


----------



## Pinkocto

What an amazing event!  While the Tiki room isn't my favorite as an attraction, learning about all that history would have had me riveted!  I loved the picture of the computers, it's amazing how far they've come with engineering/electronics.  And oh my goodness the concert.  My computer is making me mad so have to come back and listen but what a treat!  

Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## jedijill

Omg, what an amazing event!  I can't believe the Richard Sherman presentation...so fantastic!  Thank you for uploading the videos and sharing them...I've spent the last hour or so watching each one.

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Alison!
> 
> 
> That is one magical update.
> 
> Congrats on scoring the opportunity to go to this 50th anniversary event.  That would have been something special to sit with Marty Skylar and Maggie Elliott.
> 
> And on top of all the pictures, you posted videos as well.  O.M.G.
> 
> I am in heaven!!
> Been sitting here for the last little while just downloading and buffering and listening.  Those are great snippets into the night that you've shared and it was such a pleasure to even get this little glimpse into such a special event and moment.  How fantastic to be able to see and HEAR Richard Sherman play all those great historic Disney songs.
> 
> Thank you so much.  I'm so overawed by your generosity to tape it and share.



I'm just glad that after all these years of you prodding me that I could come through!  Now I have these memories captured for myself too!



missmdr said:


> Loving reading about the history of that attraction!!  Knowing it must have taken ages, thank you!!!
> You two sure do a lot of shopping  - it seems you are always buying stuff



  Yes, we do way more shopping than any person in their right mind!  



dolphingirl47 said:


> I hope that everything works out and you get your apartments rented nice and quick.
> 
> I loved your report from the Tiki Room event. I think I would have struggled with the menu between being a fuzzy eater and my freak allergy to bananas. It was strange to hear One Little Spark at Disneyland.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks, I'm hoping maybe this week, we'll have to see.  Fran doesn't like to move quickly on anything.

There were a lot of people who struggled with the menu, it seems that Hawaiian inspired food is an acquired taste.  We even split a corn dog from the Little Red Wagon after the show, there just wasn't a lot of filling food there.



dgbg100106 said:


> have you tried Bed Bath and Beyond for the curtain's...  I know I saw them in ours..



I'll have to try there!



dgbg100106 said:


> Alison, so wonderful, the evening looks and sounded amazing!  I am green with jealousy...



It was so much fun.  I was talking with ACDSNY and PIO on the Fogies thread on the way home, just bouncing off the walls with excitement!



Pinkocto said:


> What an amazing event!  While the Tiki room isn't my favorite as an attraction, learning about all that history would have had me riveted!  I loved the picture of the computers, it's amazing how far they've come with engineering/electronics.  And oh my goodness the concert.  My computer is making me mad so have to come back and listen but what a treat!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing



I'm not sure why the tracks are taking so long to buffer, but they're really neat to listen to!



jedijill said:


> Omg, what an amazing event!  I can't believe the Richard Sherman presentation...so fantastic!  Thank you for uploading the videos and sharing them...I've spent the last hour or so watching each one.
> 
> Jill in CO



My favorite part was when he was describing the early presentations of the Tiki Room and everyone said, "That's great Walt, but what the he** is it?"


----------



## eandesmom

Rats!!! The songs won't play on my phone but oh i LOVE the pictures. What a wonderful event and update, I would have adored the food, well really everything about it. Wonderful update. Will come back and listen on the laptop.


----------



## scottny

The food from the Tiki party made me hungry and I just ate. LOL
That looked like a wonderful event to attend. 
Thanks for sharing your wonderful evening.


----------



## Leshaface

Oh how amazing that Richard Sherman was there to perform for you guys!  And even better, that you got some video from it.  Thanks so much for sharing.  Dan really enjoyed seeing some of these videos too!


----------



## dgbg100106

Where is the fogie thread...


----------



## rentayenta

Oh my gosh, what a fabulous event! Sorry I'm so behind. 

The Tiki Room is one of my all time favorites in fact I've been known to watch it alone; happily at that. 

My phone won't allow me to play any of the clips but I'll do that when I'm at the Mac. 

The menu looks great, authentic. I bet it was fun for the chef to make different items too. 

I can't believe you got to hear him live again! You are truly blessed when it comes to all things Disney.


----------



## ACDSNY

I love the clips with Richard Sherman, thanks for sharing them with us.

I'd love to see how the technology has changed over the years.  My dad use to get to tour the DL computer areas about twenty years ago and they were massive back them.


----------



## franandaj

eandesmom said:


> Rats!!! The songs won't play on my phone but oh i LOVE the pictures. What a wonderful event and update, I would have adored the food, well really everything about it. Wonderful update. Will come back and listen on the laptop.



I have that same problem with my phone.  I could never play podsnel's videos and I guess it was because I kept trying to access them from my phone.



scottny said:


> The food from the Tiki party made me hungry and I just ate. LOL
> That looked like a wonderful event to attend.
> Thanks for sharing your wonderful evening.



You're welcome!  It was a lot of fun!



Leshaface said:


> Oh how amazing that Richard Sherman was there to perform for you guys!  And even better, that you got some video from it.  Thanks so much for sharing.  Dan really enjoyed seeing some of these videos too!



I'm glad you enjoyed them and shared with Dan!  



dgbg100106 said:


> Where is the fogie thread...



Here is the link.  Fogies thread.  We are on our 4th clubhouse!  It's a few of the Moo Moos and Boo Boos, and some other refugees from the LTP thread.



rentayenta said:


> Oh my gosh, what a fabulous event! Sorry I'm so behind.
> 
> The Tiki Room is one of my all time favorites in fact I've been known to watch it alone; happily at that.
> 
> My phone won't allow me to play any of the clips but I'll do that when I'm at the Mac.
> 
> The menu looks great, authentic. I bet it was fun for the chef to make different items too.
> 
> I can't believe you got to hear him live again! You are truly blessed when it comes to all things Disney.



I know!  I couldn't believe that he was there to close out the evening!  It was a perfect night!



ACDSNY said:


> I love the clips with Richard Sherman, thanks for sharing them with us.
> 
> I'd love to see how the technology has changed over the years.  My dad use to get to tour the DL computer areas about twenty years ago and they were massive back them.



They say that they can't change the DL Tiki Room because the technology of the time is "built into the attraction" or so I've heard.  I wonder if they still use all those giant computers or if they have smallered them down over the years.


----------



## glaserjm

What a great experience! I love that you got to see and hear such an in-depth history on one of the attractions that Walt really had a major hand in creating. 

I also love the inclusion of the Imagineers and espeically Maggie Elliott...it's inspiring to see someone who was such an early pioneer in a field that even today is so heavily male dominated.


----------



## franandaj

glaserjm said:


> What a great experience! I love that you got to see and hear such an in-depth history on one of the attractions that Walt really had a major hand in creating.
> 
> I also love the inclusion of the Imagineers and espeically Maggie Elliott...it's inspiring to see someone who was such an early pioneer in a field that even today is so heavily male dominated.



It was so neat too, sitting at the table with her and listening to her talk, even if it was just about where she lived and what it was like to be retired.  She was a very nice and humble lady.


----------



## franandaj

Well, one down, one to go.  I signed the rental papers on one of the apartments today.  They're nice enough folks and make enough money, but I have a stinking feeling that they took the first thing they could get and may be looking to move when something better comes along.  

We don't do leases, as it gives us the flexibility to ask tenants to leave if they aren't working out.  We also take a risk that someone will only stay for a couple months, and have definitely had that happen.  Oh well, at least we are set for a little while.  I'll be setting up the appointment with the other tenant on Friday after a few last repairs are completed on the building!


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> Well, one down, one to go.  I signed the rental papers on one of the apartments today.  They're nice enough folks and make enough money, but I have a stinking feeling that they took the first thing they could get and may be looking to move when something better comes along.
> 
> We don't do leases, as it gives us the flexibility to ask tenants to leave if they aren't working out.  We also take a risk that someone will only stay for a couple months, and have definitely had that happen.  Oh well, at least we are set for a little while.  I'll be setting up the appointment with the other tenant on Friday after a few last repairs are completed on the building!



That's awesome!   Hopefully they'll end up sticking around longer than you think.


----------



## glaserjm

franandaj said:
			
		

> Well, one down, one to go.  I signed the rental papers on one of the apartments today.  They're nice enough folks and make enough money, but I have a stinking feeling that they took the first thing they could get and may be looking to move when something better comes along.
> 
> We don't do leases, as it gives us the flexibility to ask tenants to leave if they aren't working out.  We also take a risk that someone will only stay for a couple months, and have definitely had that happen.  Oh well, at least we are set for a little while.  I'll be setting up the appointment with the other tenant on Friday after a few last repairs are completed on the building!



I hope it works out! Props to you for being able to be a landlord. Joe has broached the subject of buying rental properties before but I'm not sure I could do it!


----------



## Pinkocto

That's great news!  Hopefully they'll stick around.


----------



## jedijill

Good news!

Jill in CO


----------



## ACDSNY

Great news, one down and one to go.


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> That's awesome!   Hopefully they'll end up sticking around longer than you think.



Me too!  You never know what people are thinking and our contractor really did these places up nice.  They would have a hard time coming up with a place as nice, I mean granite counters, beautiful backsplashes, hardwood floors, quiet building....



glaserjm said:


> I hope it works out! Props to you for being able to be a landlord. Joe has broached the subject of buying rental properties before but I'm not sure I could do it!



I don't think I'd enter into anymore and in fact, I was married into this.  I still don't really know my way around and constantly have to ask questions, but Fran can't do the stairs to show the places and meet with the folks, so that part is up to me.  If you really like to clean toilets, stoves, floors, windows and stuff, go for it.  For years all I did was collect the checks and then when the economy turned all our units started going up for turnover.  We took the opportunity to give them a face lift and a several hundred dollar monthly rent increase.  Each one will take at least a year if not 18 months to make back the money we put in (not including property taxes and utilities that's just the renovation costs) before we see any money.  The two on the bottom floor are just about to started bringing in money now.  The others, well give them 18 months.



Pinkocto said:


> That's great news!  Hopefully they'll stick around.



Hopefully!  



jedijill said:


> Good news!
> 
> Jill in CO



Thanks! 




ACDSNY said:


> Great news, one down and one to go.



Exactly!  

Then we get back to work on the one in our building that we were boxing up the music from about a year ago and removing the carpeting.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> Well, one down, one to go.  I signed the rental papers on one of the apartments today.  They're nice enough folks and make enough money, but I have a stinking feeling that they took the first thing they could get and may be looking to move when something better comes along.
> 
> We don't do leases, as it gives us the flexibility to ask tenants to leave if they aren't working out.  We also take a risk that someone will only stay for a couple months, and have definitely had that happen.  Oh well, at least we are set for a little while.  I'll be setting up the appointment with the other tenant on Friday after a few last repairs are completed on the building!



Congrats.  Hope it works out!


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> I mean granite counters, beautiful backsplashes, hardwood floors, quiet building....



Wow!  Wish I would have met you while we were living in Long Beach.  Sounds WAY nicer than the apartment we had.


----------



## rentayenta

Funny, I just emailed you back and was hoping you'd found renters! Awesome!  Let's see pics of the apartment. It's in a great area.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Congrats.  Hope it works out!



Me too!  I still have to get the other ones to sign and give me the money!



Leshaface said:


> Wow!  Wish I would have met you while we were living in Long Beach.  Sounds WAY nicer than the apartment we had.



You were long moved back home when we started making our apartments really cool.  The vacancies started coming in 2007 and then we had to just replace the appliances (because most were about 30-40 years old).  And that we did with redeeming our over 1 million Amex miles for Home Depot Gift Cards.  Even with new appliances, they had the same old countertops and pink bathrooms.  It wasn't until her father died that we took out a mortgage on his house and got the capital to start REALLY improving these places, now they look gorgeous!  At least though we always rented clean places.



rentayenta said:


> Funny, I just emailed you back and was hoping you'd found renters! Awesome!  Let's see pics of the apartment. It's in a great area.



I actually don't really have pictures, I didn't even get a chance to put the website up with interior photos because they rented so fast. We were still putting blinds up in the one that I still have to sign paperwork for the day they applied. I didn't want to take pictures before the blinds were done and hopefully now I won't have to.  If we get the approval on 1st Street Monday, I'm going to start a home building thread, and I'll post pictures of what the place looks like (same contractor same general idea) before they start tearing it apart.  And throughout the building process.


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> Me too!  I still have to get the other ones to sign and give me the money!
> 
> 
> 
> You were long moved back home when we started making our apartments really cool.  The vacancies started coming in 2007 and then we had to just replace the appliances (because most were about 30-40 years old).  And that we did with redeeming our over 1 million Amex miles for Home Depot Gift Cards.  Even with new appliances, they had the same old countertops and pink bathrooms.  It wasn't until her father died that we took out a mortgage on his house and got the capital to start REALLY improving these places, now they look gorgeous!  At least though we always rented clean places.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't really have pictures, I didn't even get a chance to put the website up with interior photos because they rented so fast. We were still putting blinds up in the one that I still have to sign paperwork for the day they applied. I didn't want to take pictures before the blinds were done and hopefully now I won't have to.  If we get the approval on 1st Street Monday, I'm going to start a home building thread, and I'll post pictures of what the place looks like (same contractor same general idea) before they start tearing it apart.  And throughout the building process.



So glad things are renting for you!  It will be nice to get the income rolling in again.  Fingers crossed on the hearing!  May crazy neighbor lady lose and lose big. 

Jill in CO


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> *INSERT DRINK PICTURE!!!!!!*



Cause I screwed up with the picture and I NEED IT.    All those glorious food pictures, history, lovely event and I was totally  transfixed by being greeted with a drink.  

It's been that kind of few days!  Oh yeah, this is YOUR trip report.  



franandaj said:


> Well, one down, one to go.  I signed the rental papers on one of the apartments today.  They're nice enough folks and make enough money, but I have a stinking feeling that they took the first thing they could get and may be looking to move when something better comes along.
> 
> We don't do leases, as it gives us the flexibility to ask tenants to leave if they aren't working out.  We also take a risk that someone will only stay for a couple months, and have definitely had that happen.  Oh well, at least we are set for a little while.  I'll be setting up the appointment with the other tenant on Friday after a few last repairs are completed on the building!



Good to hear Alison.  Here's to it all working out!


----------



## Luvchefmic

Not in any particular order:

1- we are very very much alike, don't eat much but eat late and when we do eat at all "not good" ie as in thinking flavors NOT calories I think you hit the nail right on the head & I have been told the same we skip meals and the body definitely goes into starvation mode (When will this stupid woman give me food again ? Better just store it all as it could be months) ...hence in my case my behind   seriously you are beautiful and when life gets a little calmer you will do what feels right to get a handle on this...right there with you me too 

2- Who is Darcy ? 

3- What is Germ Killer ? 

4- Soooo Awesome when you post Disney history I sit and read and read totally enthralled you bring us into the scene with your pictures and wonderful descriptions ..its been awhile but I still "see" the lounge in my head what a thrill   It also makes me really want to get the TIW membership so that I can do some of those "closed" events here  I see the signs over the years and think...someday  I can't wait until you go to the Expo I want to be right there with you & Fran for that too  coming up soon 

5- Yeah to getting a renter may everything rent when ready asap 

6-sending love, prayers, and  for the hearing !! May it all go your way..there is ALWAYS a crazy neighbor everywhere may the courts see exactly the type she is 

 read your post on my thread sent you a PM 

Ruthie


----------



## Linda67

Well, I am back from my travels and trying to catch up with everyone's news
Hope everything goes well with the house hearing next week 
Loving all the cooking updates, even though I can't cook to save my life


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> So glad things are renting for you!  It will be nice to get the income rolling in again.  Fingers crossed on the hearing!  May crazy neighbor lady lose and lose big.
> 
> Jill in CO



Hopefully tomorrow we will be as rented as we can.  Then it's time to work on the unit in our building.



lisaviolet said:


> Cause I screwed up with the picture and I NEED IT.    All those glorious food pictures, history, lovely event and I was totally  transfixed by being greeted with a drink.



Is this what you are talking about?







lisaviolet said:


> It's been that kind of few days!  Oh yeah, this is YOUR trip report.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear Alison.  Here's to it all working out!



  I said a ways back you should have some kind of PTR so that we can all support your in your day to day life!  I sense you have rough times coming up with your folks and just the normal challenges of life.  

Less than two days.  Evidently the whole neighborhood is coming.  They must think that we are erecting a giant structure on the second floor including a huge pride flag that will encircle the entire house with turrets, gogo girl platforms and who knows what else?  I think they will have the wind taken out of their sails for most complaints other than those who just want to complain for complaints sake!



Luvchefmic said:


> Not in any particular order:
> 
> 1- we are very very much alike, don't eat much but eat late and when we do eat at all "not good" ie as in thinking flavors NOT calories I think you hit the nail right on the head & I have been told the same we skip meals and the body definitely goes into starvation mode (When will this stupid woman give me food again ? Better just store it all as it could be months) ...hence in my case my behind   seriously you are beautiful and when life gets a little calmer you will do what feels right to get a handle on this...right there with you me too



I'm getting better on this "not eating" thing.  Thank you Cynthia and Jenny for suggesting myfitnesspal.com!




Luvchefmic said:


> 2- Who is Darcy ?



She is my cleaning lady, but actually much more than that.  She is willing to work with us and do "whatever we need".  She says it is an amusing job because she never knows what she will be doing that day.  She is fine with cleaning the litter boxes, sweeping, vaccuming the floors, cleaning toilets (whether ours or vacant apartments).  She helps us move boxes, pack up stuff, open Fran's many packages, plant our garden, whatever we ask, she has been cool with it.



Luvchefmic said:


> 3- What is Germ Killer ?



This is something that Brandi and coined on the AKL resort thread.  A lot of people were getting sick and she and I both said that we were making sure to kill all the germs inside our bodies with plenty of alcohol (me it was wine), not sure her germ poison, but the two of us have remained mostly healthy so we attribute it to our use of Germ Killer.



Luvchefmic said:


> 4- Soooo Awesome when you post Disney history I sit and read and read totally enthralled you bring us into the scene with your pictures and wonderful descriptions ..its been awhile but I still "see" the lounge in my head what a thrill   It also makes me really want to get the TIW membership so that I can do some of those "closed" events here  I see the signs over the years and think...someday  I can't wait until you go to the Expo I want to be right there with you & Fran for that too  coming up soon



I'm looking very forward to the Expo.  I have my TR ready to go and might post it in the next few days since we will be less than a month out.  I'm very blessed to get to hear a lot about the "history" part of Disney.  I really like Disneyland because of it's history with Walt.  That's the real stuff of great stories.  A lot of the people who worked with Walt are gone now.  It's so neat to hear from those who were lucky enough to work with him!



Luvchefmic said:


> 5- Yeah to getting a renter may everything rent when ready asap



We are almost ready for tomorrow.  All I have to do is make them two sets of keys.  The papers are printed and the apartment is ready with the exception of a couple screens.



Luvchefmic said:


> 6-sending love, prayers, and  for the hearing !! May it all go your way..there is ALWAYS a crazy neighbor everywhere may the courts see exactly the type she is



I hope so too.  But since I have learned that most of the neighbors are coming, I hope that all of them have crazy unfounded allegations.  I hope most of them have disillusioned ideas of what we plan and once they find out it is not nearly as monstrous as they fear they will be OK with it.



Luvchefmic said:


> read your post on my thread sent you a PM
> 
> Ruthie







Linda67 said:


> Well, I am back from my travels and trying to catch up with everyone's news
> Hope everything goes well with the house hearing next week
> Loving all the cooking updates, even though I can't cook to save my life



I hope that you had a great time on your travels and don't have too hard a time catching up!

Thanks for the good wishes on the hearing.

Anyone can cook, you just need to start with small recipes and practice.  It's really quite easy. Heck if I can do it anyone can!


----------



## franandaj

I just thought that I would let you folks have a glimpse into our "house" as we hope.  Here is the front unit of the house.  You really can't see our part of the house in this photo.  And as I look at the house, you'll really not be able to see much of our addition from the street level either.  It may be a little higher than the roof level of the front unit, but not overbearingly.  The crazy lady's house is on the left.  Ironically her house does not meet the current code.  It is too tall for it's closeness to the street!  





You can see the big a$$ sign there.  Here is a close up.





As you walk down the path to the left of the front unit you can see our place.





And the front door (which will be relocated to where the window is in the rebuild).





So wish us luck with less than 48 hours to go!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Alison - Here's to a sympathetic council and I'm sure it will all go well.  Can't wait to see the final house.


----------



## TifffanyD

Alison - both places are so cute!!! Good luck!!


----------



## jedijill

Fingers crossed!  I think what you have planned will be unobtrusive and blend in well.  Although this sounds like a good alternative!   "Evidently the whole neighborhood is coming. They must think that we are erecting a giant structure on the second floor including a huge pride flag that will encircle the entire house with turrets, gogo girl platforms and who knows what else?"  

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

Love those historical Long Beach homes.  Here's hoping the council sees the value of the addition and ignores the nut next door.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Alison - Here's to a sympathetic council and I'm sure it will all go well.  Can't wait to see the final house.



I sure hope it does!  Let's hope that everyone's complaints are unfounded!



TifffanyD said:


> Alison - both places are so cute!!! Good luck!!



Thanks!  I just hope it all works out!



jedijill said:


> Fingers crossed!  I think what you have planned will be unobtrusive and blend in well.  Although this sounds like a good alternative!   "Evidently the whole neighborhood is coming. They must think that we are erecting a giant structure on the second floor including a huge pride flag that will encircle the entire house with turrets, gogo girl platforms and who knows what else?"
> 
> Jill in CO



We may have to throw in a few gogo girls!  



rentayenta said:


> Love those historical Long Beach homes.  Here's hoping the council sees the value of the addition and ignores the nut next door.



We do have one good thing on our side, they have already deemed the nut next door's complaints to be unfounded.  The question is will any of the other neighbors have any valid concerns.  I hope not!


----------



## franandaj

Im not sure if this is update worthy, but I wanted to share.  One of the things that I will need to make the Sausage Casserole is a stovetop to oven pot.  I know that from my experience in the Villas, they do not have these.  All the pots to use on the stovetop have handles that will not work in the oven, so my only choice was to pour the casserole into an oven proof dish and cover it with tin foil.  I had set Fran with a mission that as she hit her Saturday morning garage sales to look out for one of these kinds of pots, but for the past couple months she has come up empty handed.  So finally we began to price pots at retail stores, I was astonished that Smart and Final wanted $16.99 for the pot and another $4.99 for the lid!  Later that day I was at a local grocery store and found the perfect pot for $7.99 with the lid included.  

Rather than hold out for a garage sale, I just went ahead and got it.  This will be great for our dinner the first night, and then we can use it again at the cookout for the Queso.  We can keep it warm on the BBQ grill and it has no handles that will melt from the coals. We are going to dump a large item from our OL this Fall, so I can keep the pot in the OL for future visits.





OK, so lets get back to our Day to Day plans and hopes.  Last trip we were so excited about being at WDW we were up early every single morning.  I sure hope that we have that kind of adrenaline going for this trip!  Our first full day of the trip or Day 2, September 30, we have an ADR for 9:05 at the Grand Floridian for 1900 Park Fare.  





This is one of Frans favorite buffets, not for the characters, although we love Tiggr and Pooh, as well as the Mad Hatter, but our main reason for this particular buffet is the strawberry soup.





Im sure well have a great time meeting with the characters and fill ourselves until we are nice and full.  They have a full buffet offering here with just about anything you want, eggs, bacon, oatmeal, lox, Mickey waffles, lobster benedict, they have something for everyone!

After we finish our breakfast we plan to head over to MK for our first DISmeet of the trip.  Dhorner has her last day of her trip and she will be meeting up with PrincessInOz and her family (after their early breakfast at Crystal Palace), we are hoping that we can meet up with them and visit some attractions or just enjoy each others company.

There are a few things that we (I) really want to do that we missed on our trip in Jan/Feb.  First is one of my favorite must do rides at MK, the Carousel of Progress.  We were so focused on checking out NFL that we neglected some of our favorite places in MK.  Another ride that I havent been on in years is the Peoplemover.  Id like to revisit that ride again as well.  Some of our other favorite must do rides are Mickeys Philharmagic, The Haunted Mansion and Poohs Ride.  If Ariels ride is up and running, Id like to check that out if for nothing else than to see the queue, I hear that it is much better than DCA (it isnt hard to beat DCAs queue, there isnt anything to it!)

I suspect that if we even accomplish half of those attractions, we will be ready to go back to the room for a nap!  Of course we will do some shopping on Main street before we head back to the room.  Im not sure if we will grab some snacks in MK or on our way back to the VWL, or just make something in the room when we get back, well have plenty of provisions for sandwiches and other snacks.  I may not even be hungry, but Im sure Fran will be.  Well probably hang out in the room until around 7:30 PM.  I may go down to the pool for a dip, or go around the resort for some pictures.  I have some other DIS friends who might be on property and maybe meet up with them.

However, I end up spending the afternoon, we will get ourselves dressed up and ready for our dinner at Victoria and Alberts that evening.  Im thinking that we would take the boat to the Contemporary and then take the monorail, but Fran may rather take a cab so as not to have to take her scooter.  Well have to see.   

Its been three years since I last ate there.  We are in the main dining room and Im sure that will be plenty of food.  Im not sure I could work up the appetite for the QV room and the Chefs Table absolutely kicked my butt!  Since Ive already shown you all the meals Ive enjoyed there, Ill just share a few ambience shots.









They even bring you a stool for your purse.





The table setting is elegant





And of course you know about the food!

My only concern is getting home.  Our reservation is for 8:45PM, dinner normally lasts about 3 hours.  The MK has EMH until 11:00PM and from what I have read the boats run for an hour and a half after park closing.  Theoretically we could catch the Monorail to the MK and the boat back to the VWL, but I suspect that we will be so tired and in a food coma that we will just get a cab to take us home.  

Im imagining that this will be a magical day with some wonderful food and some great company.  Plus we will ride some fun rides that I have not been on in quite some time.  It should be a very fun day!


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> Im not sure if this is update worthy, but I wanted to share.  One of the things that I will need to make the Sausage Casserole is a stovetop to oven pot.  I know that from my experience in the Villas, they do not have these.  All the pots to use on the stovetop have handles that will not work in the oven, so my only choice was to pour the casserole into an oven proof dish and cover it with tin foil.  I had set Fran with a mission that as she hit her Saturday morning garage sales to look out for one of these kinds of pots, but for the past couple months she has come up empty handed.  So finally we began to price pots at retail stores, I was astonished that Smart and Final wanted $16.99 for the pot and another $4.99 for the lid!  Later that day I was at a local grocery store and found the perfect pot for $7.99 with the lid included.
> 
> Rather than hold out for a garage sale, I just went ahead and got it.  This will be great for our dinner the first night, and then we can use it again at the cookout for the Queso.  We can keep it warm on the BBQ grill and it has no handles that will melt from the coals. We are going to dump a large item from our OL this Fall, so I can keep the pot in the OL for future visits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so lets get back to our Day to Day plans and hopes.  Last trip we were so excited about being at WDW we were up early every single morning.  I sure hope that we have that kind of adrenaline going for this trip!  Our first full day of the trip or Day 2, September 30, we have an ADR for 9:05 at the Grand Floridian for 1900 Park Fare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of Frans favorite buffets, not for the characters, although we love Tiggr and Pooh, as well as the Mad Hatter, but our main reason for this particular buffet is the strawberry soup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure well have a great time meeting with the characters and fill ourselves until we are nice and full.  They have a full buffet offering here with just about anything you want, eggs, bacon, oatmeal, lox, Mickey waffles, lobster benedict, they have something for everyone!
> 
> After we finish our breakfast we plan to head over to MK for our first DISmeet of the trip.  Dhorner has her last day of her trip and she will be meeting up with PrincessInOz and her family (after their early breakfast at Crystal Palace), we are hoping that we can meet up with them and visit some attractions or just enjoy each others company.
> 
> There are a few things that we (I) really want to do that we missed on our trip in Jan/Feb.  First is one of my favorite must do rides at MK, the Carousel of Progress.  We were so focused on checking out NFL that we neglected some of our favorite places in MK.  Another ride that I havent been on in years is the Peoplemover.  Id like to revisit that ride again as well.  Some of our other favorite must do rides are Mickeys Philharmagic, The Haunted Mansion and Poohs Ride.  If Ariels ride is up and running, Id like to check that out if for nothing else than to see the queue, I hear that it is much better than DCA (it isnt hard to beat DCAs queue, there isnt anything to it!)
> 
> I suspect that if we even accomplish half of those attractions, we will be ready to go back to the room for a nap!  Of course we will do some shopping on Main street before we head back to the room.  Im not sure if we will grab some snacks in MK or on our way back to the VWL, or just make something in the room when we get back, well have plenty of provisions for sandwiches and other snacks.  I may not even be hungry, but Im sure Fran will be.  Well probably hang out in the room until around 7:30 PM.  I may go down to the pool for a dip, or go around the resort for some pictures.  I have some other DIS friends who might be on property and maybe meet up with them.
> 
> However, I end up spending the afternoon, we will get ourselves dressed up and ready for our dinner at Victoria and Alberts that evening.  Im thinking that we would take the boat to the Contemporary and then take the monorail, but Fran may rather take a cab so as not to have to take her scooter.  Well have to see.
> 
> Its been three years since I last ate there.  We are in the main dining room and Im sure that will be plenty of food.  Im not sure I could work up the appetite for the QV room and the Chefs Table absolutely kicked my butt!  Since Ive already shown you all the meals Ive enjoyed there, Ill just share a few ambience shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They even bring you a stool for your purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The table setting is elegant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course you know about the food!
> 
> My only concern is getting home.  Our reservation is for 8:45PM, dinner normally lasts about 3 hours.  The MK has EMH until 11:00PM and from what I have read the boats run for an hour and a half after park closing.  Theoretically we could catch the Monorail to the MK and the boat back to the VWL, but I suspect that we will be so tired and in a food coma that we will just get a cab to take us home.
> 
> Im imagining that this will be a magical day with some wonderful food and some great company.  Plus we will ride some fun rides that I have not been on in quite some time.  It should be a very fun day!



Nice find on the pot!  

Looks like a fantastic day.  I would just grab the cab after V&A.  I'm usually "done" after V&A (and a little tipsy!  ) and its so much easier and faster to just grab the cab and get back to the room.

Jill in CO


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Just in! Got a lot of catching up to do! Love the photos! Can't wait to read it all


----------



## TifffanyD

I would just get the cab... No use stressing after Suharto a wonderful meal! 

Great pot! I need something like that


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> !



Please make it a double.  

Thanks Alison.  I took a weekend off from looking after said parents and all he!! broke loose!   

My mom is declining rapidly at this point but I recently found out, through the dwindling boundaries of dementia, that I was named after a soap opera character who was married ten times.  BONUS.  For my mother to do this it's like finding out she has another family somewhere - so out of character I can't even begin.   My siblings are D, D, D and me!  My mother always, all these years,  claimed that she ran out of D names with extended family.  I always added that YOU MAKE NO SENSE.  

No crazy crazy CRAZY weekend.  Men. Chilean ska.   Mexican Electronica.  3 AM ganga smells from my terrace. Sexual comments I actually needed to google.   Things of that nature.  

I'm so gone.  

Haven't even caught up yet.


----------



## TifffanyD

^^^ oh my.


----------



## ACDSNY

Here's some pixie dust for a smooth hearing this week.  I was chuckling when I noticed the addition is larger then the house I'm in.

Nice score on the pot!  Also, another vote for a cab for before and after V & A.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I wish  you the best of luck for the hearing.

Your first day sounds amazing. I am with Fran on the strawberry soup. I have never had it at WDW, but love it on DCL. I have to admit Victoria and Albert's scares me.

Corinna


----------



## TifffanyD

The strawberry soup at 1900 blows dcl's away. It actually tastes like FRESH strawberries and cream and not watered down strawberries and mint. I actually got the recipe from them....


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> The table setting is elegant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course you know about the food!
> 
> My only concern is getting home.  Our reservation is for 8:45PM, dinner normally lasts about 3 hours.  The MK has EMH until 11:00PM and from what I have read the boats run for an hour and a half after park closing.  Theoretically we could catch the Monorail to the MK and the boat back to the VWL, but I suspect that we will be so tired and in a food coma that we will just get a cab to take us home.
> 
> Im imagining that this will be *a magical day* with some wonderful food and some great company.  Plus we will ride some fun rides that I have not been on in quite some time.  It should be a very fun day![/COLOR][/SIZE]



Of course it will me a magical day, Alison.  I smiled and sighed just reading about it.  

I was going to say take the cab but that boat ride is so lovely at night.  

What an experience.  V&As.   One day.  It's not really the fine dining as such that entices me the most, even though I know I would love the atmosphere, I'm just so curious about the cuisine - to experience it.  And I'm the perfect person to do so because I don't think that there is much that I dislike in taste.  

Translation: I LOVE FOOD.   Can't wait to hear Alison.  

Great update and thanks for the pictures of the house.  Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> Nice find on the pot!
> 
> Looks like a fantastic day.  I would just grab the cab after V&A.  I'm usually "done" after V&A (and a little tipsy!  ) and its so much easier and faster to just grab the cab and get back to the room.
> 
> Jill in CO



I'm thinking that's the wise idea.  The first time, I'm pretty sure we cabbed back to the WL, the second time we were staying at GF, the third time Fran drove us back to the AKV.  I think cabbing it will be the ticket.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Just in! Got a lot of catching up to do! Love the photos! Can't wait to read it all



  Take your time, it's a while until both of our trips!



TifffanyD said:


> I would just get the cab... No use stressing after Suharto a wonderful meal!
> 
> Great pot! I need something like that



I'm thinking that...I hope Fran will.



lisaviolet said:


> Please make it a double.
> 
> Thanks Alison.  I took a weekend off from looking after said parents and all he!! broke loose!
> 
> My mom is declining rapidly at this point but I recently found out, through the dwindling boundaries of dementia, that I was named after a soap opera character who was married ten times.  BONUS.  For my mother to do this it's like finding out she has another family somewhere - so out of character I can't even begin.   My siblings are D, D, D and me!  My mother always, all these years,  claimed that she ran out of D names with extended family.  I always added that YOU MAKE NO SENSE.
> 
> No crazy crazy CRAZY weekend.  Men. Chilean ska.   Mexican Electronica.  3 AM ganga smells from my terrace. Sexual comments I actually needed to google.   Things of that nature.
> 
> I'm so gone.
> 
> Haven't even caught up yet.



Oh Lisa.    I watched Fran witness her parents both go downhill.  It was stressful on both of us, so I know how you're feeling.  I'm not sure if your mom is still at home, but it's so stressful when they are in a nursing facility.  My MIL thought that they kept bringing her to the morgue and all the people in the beds around her were dead bodies.  That was just one of her scenarios.  Hang in there!

The part about sexual comments you had to google!     I hope that the folks were not on your personal terrace.  Otherwise, you need a better bouncer at your parties.  



TifffanyD said:


> ^^^ oh my.







ACDSNY said:


> Here's some pixie dust for a smooth hearing this week.  I was chuckling when I noticed the addition is larger then the house I'm in.
> 
> Nice score on the pot!  Also, another vote for a cab for before and after V & A.



Thanks!  What can I say?  We are spoiled and have WAY too much stuff!    The place is only three bedrooms as it is right now.  I think the addition will double the size.

Seems like cabbing it to V&A's is the unanimous choice.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I wish  you the best of luck for the hearing.
> 
> Your first day sounds amazing. I am with Fran on the strawberry soup. I have never had it at WDW, but love it on DCL. I have to admit Victoria and Albert's scares me.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you, this time tomorrow we will really be sweating it as the hearing will be less than an hour away.

I can understand being scared by V&A's but they are very good about not serving you anything you don't like.  They take a complete list of what you will and won't eat and cater your menu.  Graham would be offered a completely different menu that yours.  It's a nicer than Palo, but very similar in class and elegance.



TifffanyD said:


> The strawberry soup at 1900 blows dcl's away. It actually tastes like FRESH strawberries and cream and not watered down strawberries and mint. I actually got the recipe from them....



I do have to say that I prefer 1900's strawberry soup to DCL as well, though I enjoy both.  The reason it tastes like fresh strawberries and cream is because that's what they make it with, A LOT of cream and sour cream.  There are both frozen and fresh strawberries in 1900's soup.  I would hate to take a calorie count.  I have a version of strawberry soup that is made with vanilla yogurt, strawberries and lemon juice.  Not as good, but something you can eat every week and not feel guilty.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Cab will probably be the best way for that late at night!  I'm wishing we had cabbed it when we were at Narcoossee's this 4th of July but thats because parking at GF can be a nightmare, especially on a holiday.


----------



## TifffanyD

If you share your recipe I'll share mine...


----------



## franandaj

lisaviolet said:


> Of course it will me a magical day, Alison.  I smiled and sighed just reading about it.
> 
> I was going to say take the cab but that boat ride is so lovely at night.
> 
> What an experience.  V&As.   One day.  It's not really the fine dining as such, even though I know I would love the atmosphere, I'm just so curious about the cuisine - to experience it.  And I'm the perfect person to do so because I don't think that there is much that I dislike in taste.
> 
> Translation: I LOVE FOOD.   Can't wait to hear Alison.
> 
> Great update and thanks for the pictures of the house.  Crossing my fingers for you.



Lisa, 

You snuck in while I was writing the responses.  We'll have to see how tipsy we are after the wine pairings, the boat would be nice and I don't think it will be cold yet, it's still September.

V&A's really is fine dining, at least for a lot of Florida.  I'm sure that Toronto, New York, LA, San Francisco and Las Vegas have restaurants that could blow it out of the water, but it is a very nice place with very elegant food.  Chef Hunnel does a great job to find unique ingredients and build interesting flavors.

Some day, I'll make you dinner Lisa!

Thanks for the good wishes on the house!  I really hope it works out.  We've been looking at places to buy and there is just nothing suitable for us.  We need this house to work out!


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> I can understand being scared by V&A's but they are very good about not serving you anything you don't like.  They take a complete list of what you will and won't eat and cater your menu.  Graham would be offered a completely different menu that yours.  It's a nicer than Palo, but very similar in class and elegance.
> 
> .



Let me tag onto Alison's response.  Try to go into V&A with an open mind and try things you think you don't like.  You may surprise yourself with actually liking something you thought you hated!  I decided on my first trip that I would try anything because I know that V&A would cook it correctly and if I still didn't like it after that, I was free to hate it forever.   There are some dishes I've loved more than others but I've never had anything I hated...there is plenty of food over the course of dinner so you won't starve. 

Just my 2 cents.

Jill in CO


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the pot, Alison!  I was thinking along the same line.... we might need to get a microwaveable container for the rice and I was going to check out Walmart or Target when I was in the US.


The food at 1900 looks fantastic.  That strawberry soup is something that I want to try someday!  I suspect that I'm going to have to make it myself at home.





lisaviolet said:


> My mom is declining rapidly at this point but I recently found out, through the dwindling boundaries of dementia, that I was named after a soap opera character who was married ten times.  BONUS.  For my mother to do this it's like finding out she has another family somewhere - so out of character I can't even begin.   My siblings are D, D, D and me!  My mother always, all these years,  claimed that she ran out of D names with extended family.  I always added that YOU MAKE NO SENSE.




So sorry about your mom.


----------



## eandesmom

First of all I am so thrilled MFP is working for you  

Second sending pixie dust for the hearing as well, it sounds very unobtrusive!

Third...mnnnm! Strawberry soup! I'm with Fran on that one.

You day sounds fabulous no matter how the afternoon unfolds. I do vote for a cab both ways, V&A is such a special experience why stress about waiting for the boat and the transfer. It can be quite fast but it also can be slow.

Last...love the pot and it is definitely worth an update! Those things are important.


----------



## TifffanyD

PrincessInOz said:


> Love the pot, Alison!  I was thinking along the same line.... we might need to get a microwaveable container for the rice and I was going to check out Walmart or Target when I was in the US.
> 
> 
> The food at 1900 looks fantastic.  That strawberry soup is something that I want to try someday!  I suspect that I'm going to have to make it myself at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry about your mom.



Do you need a certain kind of rice? If not then you can get minute rice or boil in the bag rice...


----------



## PrincessInOz

TifffanyD said:


> Do you need a certain kind of rice? If not then you can get minute rice or boil in the bag rice...



I'm not sure how these would work out for fried rice.  Some of them end up releasing more starch or being really gluggy when fried.


----------



## franandaj

Dis_Yoda said:


> Cab will probably be the best way for that late at night!  I'm wishing we had cabbed it when we were at Narcoossee's this 4th of July but thats because parking at GF can be a nightmare, especially on a holiday.



Because it's so late, that's the reason I'm really thinking towards cab.  It will be almost midnight and I think we'll be in a food coma.



TifffanyD said:


> If you share your recipe I'll share mine...



Is this your recipe?





I'll have to go find the cookbook where I got it from and post it.



jedijill said:


> Let me tag onto Alison's response.  Try to go into V&A with an open mind and try things you think you don't like.  You may surprise yourself with actually liking something you thought you hated!  I decided on my first trip that I would try anything because I know that V&A would cook it correctly and if I still didn't like it after that, I was free to hate it forever.   There are some dishes I've loved more than others but I've never had anything I hated...there is plenty of food over the course of dinner so you won't starve.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Jill in CO



Same thing with Napa Rose.  Chef Sutton always says, "If you want to try something, let us cook it for you.  That way you know it will be cooked properly and then if you don't like it, it wasn't because you had it improperly prepared."



PrincessInOz said:


> Love the pot, Alison!  I was thinking along the same line.... we might need to get a microwaveable container for the rice and I was going to check out Walmart or Target when I was in the US.
> 
> 
> The food at 1900 looks fantastic.  That strawberry soup is something that I want to try someday!  I suspect that I'm going to have to make it myself at home.



I will probably have a suitable bowl in the Villa.  They have at least three sizes of mixing bowls and a non metal serving bowl.  With some plastic wrap we could probably do it just fine.



eandesmom said:


> First of all I am so thrilled MFP is working for you
> 
> Second sending pixie dust for the hearing as well, it sounds very unobtrusive!
> 
> Third...mnnnm! Strawberry soup! I'm with Fran on that one.
> 
> You day sounds fabulous no matter how the afternoon unfolds. I do vote for a cab both ways, V&A is such a special experience why stress about waiting for the boat and the transfer. It can be quite fast but it also can be slow.
> 
> Last...love the pot and it is definitely worth an update! Those things are important.



Well the last two days haven't been so good on MFP...  

I love the strawberry soup too!

Especially due to the time, I'm thinking cab, but I just related this whole conversation to Fran and she said, "I'm cheap, so I would probably choose the free transportation."    



TifffanyD said:


> Do you need a certain kind of rice? If not then you can get minute rice or boil in the bag rice...



I can't speak for PIO, but American Long Grain rices behave differently than most Asian short grain rices.  I have at least four to five kinds of rice in my pantry for Asian cooking, risotto, just plain rice to go under a sauce, Basmati rice for Indian food, and I guess that's it for now.  I have a ton of CalRose Botan Rice which all my friends from Asia recommended that I use.  I can bring some of that as I already plan on bringing a bag of rice for my first night's dinner.  No point in buying a giant bag of rice for one stir fry dish.  The bag I have is 5lbs and still more than half full.


----------



## TifffanyD

hahah maybe - I'll have to check and see 

Oh I use Basmati or Jasmine rice but I thought for a fried rice dish a simple minute rice, chilled, and refried could do alright. I didn't want to have her deal with buying cookware....


----------



## PrincessInOz

TifffanyD said:


> hahah maybe - I'll have to check and see
> 
> Oh I use Basmati or Jasmine rice but I thought for a fried rice dish a simple minute rice, chilled, and refried could do alright. I didn't want to have her deal with buying cookware....






Some of the microwave containers are a couple of dollars here.  I would expect that they would be cheaper in the US.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> Lisa,
> 
> You snuck in while I was writing the responses.  We'll have to see how tipsy we are after the wine pairings, the boat would be nice and I don't think it will be cold yet, it's still September.
> 
> V&A's really is fine dining, at least for a lot of Florida.  I'm sure that Toronto, New York, LA, San Francisco and Las Vegas have restaurants that could blow it out of the water, but it is a very nice place with very elegant food.  Chef Hunnel does a great job to find unique ingredients and build interesting flavors.
> 
> *Some day, I'll make you dinner Lisa!*
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes on the house!  I really hope it works out.  We've been looking at places to buy and there is just nothing suitable for us.  We need this house to work out!



On the bold - you know I would love that Alison.

Oh and since I can't seem to write a coherent sentence on here!    Well I meant that ALTHOUGH it's fine dining at V&As - a la I know it is - I really need to start proof reading my rambling.  Or maybe I'm not even following you at all.  Could be.  

Wow, lovely experience.  

Ganga was not on my terrace.  Hysterical party girl two doors down. She goes, "bedtime boys!" around 4 am or so and they go "nice meeting you".  Hysterical neighbourhood I live in. Sexual comments that one needs to google were compliments of the joys of being single and the online world - right here on the good ol' DIS.  Who knew there could be such joy?     Music was the nice part - down at the harbourfront - which I can walk to - joys of downtown living.  




PrincessInOz said:


> So sorry about your mom.



Thank you so much.  It is awful - one just has to learn to love a new mom.   And try sometimes not to miss the other too much.  Try.  It's been years now since I've talked to *my mom*  - your brain starts to forget.  But this mom has looser boundaries and honestly - that's one lovely part as *my mom*  was all about what should and shouldn't be said in life as in societal rules of how she should act.  So there is some lovely.  At Vero Beach - about four years ago - she said "I want to go down the slide".  I nearly fainted.  My mom is/was the kind of woman who never put her head, and her beautiful hair, under water - bathing cap - SLIDES?  No way in he!!.  And she went down that huge slide and was heard laughing at every turn.   So some lovely.  

And thank you Alison as I know you and Fran know well. Oh, she's at home still - I don't know how but she is - we're all trying to keep her out of a home but for how much longer I'm unsure but we're trying.  My father is the biggest worry in the equation.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> I'm thinking cab, but I just related this whole conversation to Fran and she said, "I'm cheap, so I would probably choose the free transportation."
> 
> 
> 
> .



  Priceless Fran!

Is she aware she's going to V&As?


----------



## jedijill

lisaviolet said:


> Priceless Fran!
> 
> Is she aware she's going to V&As?



Don't let Fran see the check!!!!  

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

TifffanyD said:


> hahah maybe - I'll have to check and see
> 
> Oh I use Basmati or Jasmine rice but I thought for a fried rice dish a simple minute rice, chilled, and refried could do alright. I didn't want to have her deal with buying cookware....



Rice is complicated!    I started to get into Asian cooking back in the 80s in college when I couldn't afford take out.  My Wok cookbook advised on how to make sticky rice was to buy short grain rice.  There were a lot of Asian folks who came to my college to study music and they clued me into the best Asian restaurants and rice to purchase to make my own.  

To this day I still go back to this one noodle house in Northridge, even though it has changed locations they make the BEST Family noodle soup with handmade Chinese noodles, and their dumplings and scallion pancakes are to die for!

I never realized how different rice was until I started to cook the various cuisines.  You need Arborio rice to make proper risotto, it just doesn't cook right, same thing for fried rice, you need the sticky quality of the short grain rice.  Long grain rice is very different and minute rice, well that's a whole nother story!  



PrincessInOz said:


> Some of the microwave containers are a couple of dollars here.  I would expect that they would be cheaper in the US.



I haven't looked at the dollar tree (my favorite dollar store), but I'm sure one of them will have one.  I will look out next time I am in one.  Fran loves them (as she has stated she is thrifty) 



lisaviolet said:


> On the bold - you know I would love that Alison.
> 
> Oh and since I can't seem to write a coherent sentence on here!    Well I meant that ALTHOUGH it's fine dining at V&As - a la I know it is - I really need to start proof reading my rambling.  Or maybe I'm not even following you at all.  Could be.
> 
> Wow, lovely experience.
> 
> Ganga was not on my terrace.  Hysterical party girl two doors down. She goes, "bedtime boys!" around 4 am or so and they go "nice meeting you".  Hysterical neighbourhood I live in. Sexual comments that one needs to google were compliments of the joys of being single and the online world - right here on the good ol' DIS.  Who knew there could be such joy?     Music was the nice part - down at the harbourfront - which I can walk to - joys of downtown living.



Sounds like you have quite the colorful living just near your house.



lisaviolet said:


> Thank you so much.  It is awful - one just has to learn to love a new mom.   And try sometimes not to miss the other too much.  Try.  It's been years now since I've talked to *my mom*  - your brain starts to forget.  But this mom has looser boundaries and honestly - that's one lovely part as *my mom*  was all about what should and shouldn't be said in life as in societal rules of how she should act.  So there is some lovely.  At Vero Beach - about four years ago - she said "I want to go down the slide".  I nearly fainted.  My mom is/was the kind of woman who never put her head, and her beautiful hair, under water - bathing cap - SLIDES?  No way in he!!.  And she went down that huge slide and was heard laughing at every turn.   So some lovely.
> 
> And thank you Alison as I know you and Fran know well. Oh, she's at home still - I don't know how but she is - we're all trying to keep her out of a home but for how much longer I'm unsure but we're trying.  My father is the biggest worry in the equation.



Sounds like she has a different form of dementia, she must be reverting back to childhood and losing inhibitions.  Fran's parents both became paranoid that everyone was out to get them, but they never wanted to have fun so there was no way they would revert to that state even in dementia.  We couldn't keep her mom out of places, she kept falling, dropping blood sugar, if she didn't have broken bones, her blood sugar slipped below 20 and she was back in the hospital.



lisaviolet said:


> Priceless Fran!
> 
> Is she aware she's going to V&As?



Yes, but that's how she says she can afford it, by taking the cheap way to get there!    If I ask nicely we can take a cab home. 



jedijill said:


> Don't let Fran see the check!!!!
> 
> Jill in CO



She pays all the checks and overtips nicely.  She understands the value of the server.  For all she is cheap she also over tips and knows the value.


----------



## franandaj

So I have good news!  I rented the last apartment at the La Pasada building today!  So for now we are all rented!  We do have another apartment that needs rehab, but it is no where near being ready.  If our rehab on 1st street is approved we would rather move ahead with that than work on #4.  But as far as things go this is the reality.  

So Jenny you asked for it, Ill give you the whole before and after!

So this is the apartment that I rented today, but four years ago.  These first pictures were taken to document why we werent giving the full refund on the deposit.  

Well start off with the progression of the kitchen.  This was the almost original stove.





A view of the kitchen (and filthy dirty floor)





I believe that I took this picture to show Fran (who could not climb stairs at the time), how the stove and refrigerator was patched with bubble gum.  Her father had a habit of doing everything the quick fix way.  We took over the building from him when he came down with dementia and couldnt remember where he was driving.





This is a view into the dining area of the kitchen.





The dishwasher when we took over managing





Here is the kitchen a few months later, notice the new stove and dishwasher (which we bought with our Amex miles that we turned into Home Depot Gift Cards).









We also installed this Microwave/Vent fan over the stove.  Amex points=Home Depot card





The apartment remained rented from October 2009 until around March of this year.  By this time we had a great contractor and enough capital to really fix the place up.  Here is the kitchen as I rented it today.













And here is the dining area in the kitchen.





OK back to 2009, here are the living room and the bedrooms.  I only have a couple pictures before we fixed the place up in 2009.  Notice the carpeting in the second bedroom.





This is the living room, pre remodel.





Again with our HD gift cards, we used Home Depot carpet service to recarpet the place.  This is the living room with new carpet.  We also painted the place, but we still didnt have a good painter yet.  He did a lousy job.





Here is a picture of the bedroom post carpeting.





Now the real reveal, this is the apartment that I rented today.  The Living Room.





The first bedroom.





The second bedroom





This is, I think my favorite upgrade.  Here is the original pink bathroom from the 1950s.









We replaced the linoleum in the bathroom (again with HD cards).





Here is the bathroom that I rented today.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

franandaj said:


> So I have good news!  I rented the last apartment at the La Pasada building today!  So for now we are all rented!  We do have another apartment that needs rehab, but it is no where near being ready.  If our rehab on 1st street is approved we would rather move ahead with that than work on #4.  But as far as things go this is the reality.
> 
> So Jenny you asked for it, I&#146;ll give you the whole before and after!
> 
> So this is the apartment that I rented today, but four years ago.  These first pictures were taken to document why we weren&#146;t giving the full refund on the deposit.
> 
> We&#146;ll start off with the progression of the kitchen.  This was the almost original stove.
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/be.jpg.html
> 
> A view of the kitchen (and filthy dirty floor)
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/ba.jpg.html
> 
> I believe that I took this picture to show Fran (who could not climb stairs at the time), how the stove and refrigerator was patched with bubble gum.  Her father had a habit of doing everything the &#147;quick fix&#148; way.  We took over the building from him when he came down with dementia and couldn&#146;t remember where he was driving.
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/bi.jpg.html
> 
> This is a view into the dining area of the kitchen.
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/bj.jpg.html
> 
> The dishwasher when we took over managing
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/bde.jpg.html
> 
> Here is the kitchen a few months later, notice the new stove and dishwasher (which we bought with our Amex miles that we turned into Home Depot Gift Cards).
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/IMG_1361.jpg.html
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/IMG_1384.jpg.html
> 
> We also installed this Microwave/Vent fan over the stove.  Amex points=Home Depot card
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/IMG_1393.jpg.html
> 
> The apartment remained rented from October 2009 until around March of this year.  By this time we had a great contractor and enough capital to really fix the place up.  Here is the kitchen as I rented it today.
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/DSC03435.jpg.html
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/DSC03437.jpg.html
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/DSC03436.jpg.html
> 
> And here is the dining area in the kitchen.
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/DSC03438.jpg.html
> 
> OK back to 2009, here are the living room and the bedrooms.  I only have a couple pictures before we fixed the place up in 2009.  Notice the carpeting in the second bedroom.
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/fa.jpg.html
> 
> This is the living room, pre remodel.
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/cc.jpg.html
> 
> Again with our HD gift cards, we used Home Depot carpet service to recarpet the place.  This is the living room with new carpet.  We also painted the place, but we still didn&#146;t have a good painter yet.  He did a lousy job.
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/IMG_1345.jpg.html
> 
> Here is a picture of the bedroom post carpeting.
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/IMG_1348.jpg.html
> 
> Now the real reveal, this is the apartment that I rented today.  The Living Room.
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/DSC03440.jpg.html
> 
> The first bedroom.
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/DSC03444.jpg.html
> 
> The second bedroom
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/DSC03443.jpg.html
> 
> This is, I think my favorite upgrade.  Here is the original pink bathroom from the 1950s.
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/da.jpg.html
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/db.jpg.html
> 
> We replaced the linoleum in the bathroom (again with HD cards).
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/IMG_1342.jpg.html
> 
> Here is the bathroom that I rented today.
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/DSC03442.jpg.html
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/June/DSC03441.jpg.html



Congrats on re ting out the last apartment! I am still lucky enough to be reading my way through this thread as I only just joined ( people pay good money on amazon for kindle books that aren't as good as this thread! ) but I am blown away by the before and after pics. Go girls! You inspire me! It looks amazing.


----------



## PrincessInOz

The before and afters are fantastic!!  Great job on the refurbs and congrats on renting out the last apartment.


----------



## TifffanyD

The place looks fantastic - you guys did a great job!

I actually didn't mind some things before... but I am easy like that. The pink bathrooms looks alot like how my blue bathroom in my house was before they redid it. Only the sink and walls were blue too!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Omg love this thread. Alison what happened re renting your apartment to the lady that had some credit issues that had a bad ex hubby and you wanted to give a chance? Did you get Fran to buy in to your idea? I didn't see conclusion sorry if you did post and I missed it. Hanging in suspense here!


----------



## Luvchefmic

and congratulations on renting it ! The pre-redo living room carpet is exactly what I have been living with since 2008 _with dogs_  I LIVE with a vacuum in hand the AFTER floor is exactly what I want  You did a beautiful job !


----------



## dgbg100106

Alison those upgrades look fabulous!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> I can understand being scared by V&A's but they are very good about not serving you anything you don't like.  They take a complete list of what you will and won't eat and cater your menu.  Graham would be offered a completely different menu that yours.  It's a nicer than Palo, but very similar in class and elegance.



I just fear that the list would be rather long. Graham is much easier to cater for when it comes to food. I am getting more adventurous though. The next time we come to Disneyland, I will move heaven and earth to get us a reservation for the chef counter at Napa Rose. He read about this somewhere and was intrigued. Having seen how much he enjoyed Club 33, I really want to do this for him. 

The apartment looks stunning. You did a great job with this.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

Firstly, good luck today! 

Congratulations on the rental! 

The remodel looks beautiful. 

You're having me think about V & As. I didn't know they would tailor the meal to your tastes.


----------



## jedijill

The renovations look amazing!  Good luck at the hearing tonight.

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

Good luck tonight Alison. 


The renovations look UNREAL! We had a bathroom similar to the pink one in our first home which was also built in the late 40's. Ours was like a baby poop green with a big cast iron tub.  You hired well and the rehab looks so great, no wonder everything rented so quickly. I love pics so thank you posting them. I like to see what we're all talking about.


----------



## Marlea98

Subbing 

I love the timber floors in the apartment.  Were they under the carpet the whole time or are they newly laid?


----------



## Leshaface

WOW!  The differences are huge!  The tile looks so nice in the bathroom and the kitchen and the laminate (wood?) floor in the bedrooms/living room look so comfy.  Great job!


----------



## franandaj

I'll be back to respond to you all individually but we ain't movin in on first street.

Although they didn't dis allow our addition, they did not allow the one we submitted.   We can "work" with their committee to find a solution, but after the hearing tonight, we don't want to live on 1st street .  Evidently Fran's father burned so many bridges that we don't even want to live there.  The people hate us so much we would rather send in renters than live there.


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice job on the remodel and having the second apartment rented.

Next time we see you I'll tell you the story of what happened to the pink toilet from our house during our 1993 remodel, lets just say it ended up in many little pieces before going to the dumpster.


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:


> we ain't movin in on first street.


 
I'm SO sorry Alison!  My heart is breaking for both of you.


----------



## franandaj

Ugh.  You folks wouldn't believe the HATE that went on  at the commission.  Evidently her father did a lot of un approved improvements and these people seriously documented them.  I HATE them.  They totally held them back until tonight.  I think we will rent these units to viable tenants with bit dogs who are not so good about cleaning up.    ALSP BEING  in a rock band will be key!


----------



## eandesmom

I am so sorry! You would think that people would realize that wasn't you guys....

I mean what in the world were the improvements that would cause that kind of reaction? Sounds like you were blindsided and that's just horrible.  I am so so sorry.


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> I'm SO sorry Alison!  My heart is breaking for both of you.



Hey, I'm glad that before we put a bunch o money in here we know the feeling towards us.  We are mor likely to rent to a less than you know what family or one with a big *** dog..  In fact we are likely to do that!


----------



## ACDSNY

I wouldn't want to stay either and I can't stand backstabbing people.  It always amazes me how people seem to think they have the right to control other peoples lives, and if they protest it all should go their way.  Be patient and the right place will come up for sale and then you can put your personal touches to it.


----------



## franandaj

eandesmom said:


> I am so sorry! You would think that people would realize what wasn't you guys....
> 
> I mean what in the world were the improvements that would cause that kind of reaction? Sounds like you were blindsided and that's just horrible.  I am seven o so sorry.



Even beyond the  "his Majesty" problems we were going way beyond what they would have allotted.  We were asking for a 50% increase and no one told us that was not allowed.  We could turn the whole thing into a home, but after the people who talked tonight, we don't want to be their neighbors, Thank you.  

Good night!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Hey Alison and Fran. Sorry that the meeting didn't go well but maybe you dodged a bullet there. Like you say you want to live in a nice house and with nice neighbours. Not these narrow minded judgemental lot. Fancy judging you two on your FIL's behaviour. Omg I imagine having to live in the legacy of our parents! 

So I am sorry but mostly for the neighbours because they have missed out on a lovely couple living in their street who would have increased the house prices because the changes they made to the house would have been awesome.

You will find your chocolate box cottage as say in England ( dream home ). I you will be glad you didn't buy that one. They will sit there and get more and more bitter. Like a beer getting warm in the sun.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Alison - I'm so sorry for you and Fran.  I know you'll eventually come to terms with it; but it must really really hurt right now to experience the bile that must have been there in the committee room.  You and Fran have invested a bit of time and energy into those plans and I wish it all worked out for you.


----------



## lisaviolet

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hey Alison and Fran. Sorry that the meeting didn't go well but maybe you dodged a bullet there. Like you say you want to live in a nice house and with nice neighbours. Not these narrow minded judgemental lot. Fancy judging you two on your FIL's behaviour. Omg I imagine having to live in the legacy of our parents!
> 
> So I am sorry but mostly for the neighbours because they have missed out on a lovely couple living in their street who would have increased the house prices because the changes they made to the house would have been awesome.
> 
> You will find your chocolate box cottage as say in England ( dream home ). I you will be glad you didn't buy that one. They will sit there and get more and more bitter. Like a beer getting warm in the sun.





Oh Alison!  Opened my computer just to see your news.  They definitely missed out on a lovely couple - that's for sure.  

Do they have any idea what kind of potluck heaven they missed?     Do they?  

UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So bloody frustrating. alsdfjkadsklfjldsfjldskfjskldfjadsklfj!!!!!!!!!  That was for you and Fran.  

Paula said it perfectly - bitter breeds and it's not your sh!t to carry.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Hey I was wondering if we could meet up with you guys? I see you are in MK on 30th September. Day before my birthday! Would we be able to perhaps do a quick meet and say hello? Sadly I'm not able to commit to much time as my health is bad and I get very tired but I cherish the time I do get with lovely people andI just know we are gonna love you and all on these thread. I would love to meet you. Let me know if this is possible. Maybe sometime in the afternoon. I can't generally eat with folks too many dietary requirements but I can do coffee's/teas / sodas etc. or just a meet and greet!  if I could intrude on your valuable time that would be an honour. Paula and Jo xx


----------



## Marlea98

franandaj said:


> The people hate us so much we would rather send in renters than live there.



I'm sorry that you have to be put in that position.  Hopefully things will work out somehow.


----------



## rentayenta

Alison, I am so very sorry that the meeting went poorly and that you basically got ambushed. I can't imagine what the neighbors were thinking.  

I know you and Fran will be able to build the home you want in a far more accepting and wonderful neighborhood. It's THEIR loss, not yours! They have no idea on what fantastic people they're missing out on. 

Aside from actual house plan being too much to add on, what an unfair situation! 

If I had to carry the sins of my folks, I'd be living on an island somewhere.


----------



## TifffanyD

UGH that is horrible horrible . They will get theirs...


----------



## jedijill

So sorry.   Hopefully this turns out to be a blessing in disguise and you can get a house in a great, accepting neighborhood.  You all are much too nice to deal with the narrow-minded, vindictive neighbors.

Jill in CO


----------



## Luvchefmic

Alison and Fran I am so angry for you I could scream  You know I have recently experienced the way people can treat us so unfairly Its despicable 

All I can do is tell you let it out anyway you can, go drive to a beach or something and just scream or pound your fist in the sand or take a gallon of paint and throw it on a tarp or go get some cheap dishes and smash them all into a garbage can 

I certainly can relate to the thinking you want to retaliate by putting less than stellar tenants in there That's the emotions, well founded,
talking and that would only come back and bite you You have worked too hard to have it get thrown away 

I know the stages of emotions you are going to go through with this, its cyclic like the stages of grief Just when you think the anger has subsided it will return It will take time 

In the meanwhile come to grips that it happened If they hold this much hostility from the past with Fran's father that is where it has to be left ..in the past

These are small minded people that are going through life with small mindedness and prejudices When you find your forever home you will look back and see the blessing that this was that you did not have to live on 1st street  I know that sounds easier said than done 

Anger can, and will, eventually make you physically ill I have done that to myself more times than I would like to admit Some weeks I have to remind myself of that on a daily basis

Look at each other, feel the love  You have each other and you are blessed with a life full of opportunities and experiences Take pity on the ones that have hurt you They have no power over the life you have..don't give it to them by being upset and miserable Then they win

It will all work out Remember the best revenge is success !


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Ugh.  You folks wouldn't believe the HATE that went on  at the commission.  Evidently her father did a lot of un approved improvements and these people seriously documented them.  I HATE them.  They totally held them back until tonight.  I think we will rent these units to viable tenants with bit dogs who are not so good about cleaning up.    ALSP BEING  in a rock band will be key!



Alison, I am so sorry to see this. I have no idea what to say, except you are better off not being around them and dealing with them and their hatred. I am glad you found out before you moved in there, how they felt.

Hugs my friend.


----------



## glaserjm

Sorry to hear about the hearing, that really is too bad when people get caught up in pettiness and then use it to stymie others!

You're right though, at least you didn't dump a bunch of money in only to realize later that you couldn't stand the neighbors!


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> Even beyond the  "his Majesty" problems we were going way beyond what they would have allotted.  We were asking for a 50% increase and no one told us that was not allowed.  We could turn the whole thing into a home, but after the people who talked tonight, we don't want to be their neighbors, Thank you.
> 
> Good night!



I am a half full kind of person and sometimes, things really do happen for a reason even when we can't see it at the time.  You are better off knowing now, before investing more money, hopes and dreams in that house.  That said, turn all that energy elsewhere into new dreams and don't waste it on negative things like icky renters or mean dogs.  Feeding a bad cycle might make you feel better for a moment, or even justified but it does perpetuate the circle and you are both better than that.  Taking the high road is always the right thing to do, as much as it might suck at the time.  You do catch more flies with honey.  Besides, at the end of the day, you'd have to deal with the icky renters as much, or more than the neighbors so who is really getting the worse end of it?

I would very upset with the city who at least could have told you what was, and wasn't allowed (re: the 50%) as that should seem to be public domain info and would have saved you time and planning but then again, we are taking city municipalities and  sometimes it's best not to think too hard and just move on.  I would file a complaint with the city so it is documented and then close the chapter and move on.  Crazy that they'd even allow a hearing for something they wouldn't have approved anyway, that set you both up right there.


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm glad you won't be living next to those horrible people, and I'm sorry for the time wasted.


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> I wouldn't want to stay either and I can't stand backstabbing people.  It always amazes me how people seem to think they have the right to control other peoples lives, and if they protest it all should go their way.  Be patient and the right place will come up for sale and then you can put your personal touches to it.



Yeah these people are a real piece of work. I've been texting with the tenant in the front unit and she says the lady next door is a real "front stabber".  I said "may god grant her all she deserves, and I think he already has." To which the tenant replied that she is already a very unhappy person.

Good.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hey Alison and Fran. Sorry that the meeting didn't go well but maybe you dodged a bullet there. Like you say you want to live in a nice house and with nice neighbours. Not these narrow minded judgemental lot. Fancy judging you two on your FIL's behaviour. Omg I imagine having to live in the legacy of our parents!
> 
> So I am sorry but mostly for the neighbours because they have missed out on a lovely couple living in their street who would have increased the house prices because the changes they made to the house would have been awesome.
> 
> You will find your chocolate box cottage as say in England ( dream home ). I you will be glad you didn't buy
> that one. They will sit there and get more and more bitter. Like a beer getting warm in the sun.



That's very aweet of you to say.   The thing is we already own the house. We'll just rent it back out. The folks who have been around for years know the whole saga of the house and fixing it up. Oh well, won't take much to get it ready.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Alison, I am so sorry. Still, it looks like you may have had a lucky escape. I cannot imagine living in an environment that is so toxic.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Alison - I'm so sorry for you and Fran.  I know you'll eventually come to terms with it; but it must really really hurt right now to experience the bile that must have been there in the committee room.  You and Fran have invested a bit of time and energy into those plans and I wish it all worked out for you.



Today I feel like we really dodged a bullet there. Aat this point you couldn't PAY us enough to want to live there! Over the past few weeks I've seen some nice places for sale so we'll see. Maybe when you visit this year we'll be showing you our new place!



lisaviolet said:


> Oh Alison!  Opened my computer just to see your news.  They definitely missed out on a lovely couple - that's for sure.
> 
> Do they have any idea what kind of potluck heaven they missed?     Do they?
> 
> UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So bloody frustrating. alsdfjkadsklfjldsfjldskfjskldfjadsklfj!!!!!!!!!  That was for you and Fran.
> 
> Paula said it perfectly - bitter breeds and it's not your sh!t to carry.



You're so funny with the whole potluck thing. These people are so bitter and stodgy I doubt they have parties. Thanks for cussing for us. I'm over it, ready to make $3K on renting out the place and we'll find someplace to buy.


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hey I was wondering if we could meet up with you guys? I see you are in MK on 30th September. Day before my birthday! Would we be able to perhaps do a quick meet and say hello? Sadly I'm not able to commit to much time as my health is bad and I get very tired but I cherish the time I do get with lovely people andI just know we are gonna love you and all on these thread. I would love to meet you. Let me know if this is possible. Maybe sometime in the afternoon. I can't generally eat with folks too many dietary requirements but I can do coffee's/teas / sodas etc. or just a meet and greet!  if I could intrude on your valuable time that would be an honour. Paula and Jo xx



I was hoping we could meet up. Maybe in the Carrolwood Pacific room at VWL. As it gets closer we can exchange information.



Marlea98 said:


> I'm sorry that you have to be put in that position.  Hopefully things will work out somehow.



We'll just buy someplace, the rent on a property on 1st street will cover at least half the mrtgage payment.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Alison, I am so very sorry that the meeting went poorly and that you basically got ambushed. I can't imagine what the neighbors were thinking.
> 
> I know you and Fran will be able to build the home you want in a far more accepting and wonderful neighborhood. It's THEIR loss, not yours! They have no idea on what fantastic people they're missing out on.
> 
> Aside from actual house plan being too much to add on, what an unfair situation!
> 
> If I had to carry the sins of my folks, I'd be living on an island somewhere.



They were thinking selfishly and wanting to punish Fran for everything they could never get her father back with.

At this point, we won't have the money to build if we buy so we need to find a place big enough.  There is one place on the market now that could possibly work, we just have to see if they have reduced the price. 



TifffanyD said:


> UGH that is horrible horrible . They will get theirs...



As I posted in a reply earlier, evidently the lady who lead the charge is evidently quite unhappy with her own life.  



jedijill said:


> So sorry.   Hopefully this turns out to be a blessing in disguise and you can get a house in a great, accepting neighborhood.  You all are much too nice to deal with the narrow-minded, vindictive neighbors.
> 
> Jill in CO



EX-ACTLY!     We just need to find something large enough with a desperate owner willing to cut their price to an deal that Fran can't refuse!


----------



## franandaj

Luvchefmic said:


> Alison and Fran I am so angry for you I could scream  You know I have recently experienced the way people can treat us so unfairly Its despicable
> 
> All I can do is tell you let it out anyway you can, go drive to a beach or something and just scream or pound your fist in the sand or take a gallon of paint and throw it on a tarp or go get some cheap dishes and smash them all into a garbage can
> 
> I certainly can relate to the thinking you want to retaliate by putting less than stellar tenants in there That's the emotions, well founded, talking and that would only come back and bite you You have worked too hard to have it get thrown away
> 
> I know the stages of emotions you are going to go through with this, its cyclic like the stages of grief Just when you think the anger has subsided it will return It will take time
> 
> In the meanwhile come to grips that it happened If they hold this much hostility from the past with Fran's father that is where it has to be left ..in the past
> 
> These are small minded people that are going through life with small mindedness and prejudices When you find your forever home you will look back and see the blessing that this was that you did not have to live on 1st street  I know that sounds easier said than done
> 
> Anger can, and will, eventually make you physically ill I have done that to myself more times than I would like to admit Some weeks I have to remind myself of that on a daily basis
> 
> Look at each other, feel the love  You have each other and you are blessed with a life full of opportunities and experiences Take pity on the ones that have hurt you They have no power over the life you have..don't give it to them by being upset and miserable Then they win
> 
> It will all work out Remember the best revenge is success !



I'm over it.  But what will help more will be to start really looking at some houses that we could buy.  Unfortunately we can't do that for at least a week, and then we will probably be working on getting the place ready to rent.  For now, I just hope that we get to take our weekend jaunt.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

The Carolwood room at VWL would be great. Yes as it approaches we will keep in touch. P x 


Sorry again about you and Fran having to deal with the wrath of the last generation. Forgive I could not figure out from thread. Is Fran's father still with us or has he passed?


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> Alison, I am so sorry to see this. I have no idea what to say, except you are better off not being around them and dealing with them and their hatred. I am glad you found out before you moved in there, how they felt.
> 
> Hugs my friend.



Yeah, that's what we're thinking now.  Who knows what they would do to our cats?  We have a few that are indoor outdoor cats and they mean the world to us, I wouldn't want vindictive people like this anywhere near our babies!



glaserjm said:


> Sorry to hear about the hearing, that really is too bad when people get caught up in pettiness and then use it to stymie others!
> 
> You're right though, at least you didn't dump a bunch of money in only to realize later that you couldn't stand the neighbors!



Yeah, I can't say enough how awful these people are.  I hope that we can keep decent tenants with such crackpot neighbors.  I would just really like to find some nice musician types who have day jobs in a high paying career, but love to jam at night!  



eandesmom said:


> I am a half full kind of person and sometimes, things really do happen for a reason even when we can't see it at the time.  You are better off knowing now, before investing more money, hopes and dreams in that house.  That said, turn all that energy elsewhere into new dreams and don't waste it on negative things like icky renters or mean dogs.  Feeding a bad cycle might make you feel better for a moment, or even justified but it does perpetuate the circle and you are both better than that.  Taking the high road is always the right thing to do, as much as it might suck at the time.  You do catch more flies with honey.  Besides, at the end of the day, you'd have to deal with the icky renters as much, or more than the neighbors so who is really getting the worse end of it?
> 
> I would very upset with the city who at least could have told you what was, and wasn't allowed (re: the 50%) as that should seem to be public domain info and would have saved you time and planning but then again, we are taking city municipalities and  sometimes it's best not to think too hard and just move on.  I would file a complaint with the city so it is documented and then close the chapter and move on.  Crazy that they'd even allow a hearing for something they wouldn't have approved anyway, that set you both up right there.



I think it's also a snafu at the city level, Fran thinks it's the architect who should have known better.  Anyways, she's thrown him under the bus.  I'm not talking about getting bad tenants in there.  We want them to make money (3x the monthly rent in monthly salary) and not be destructive, but we aren't going to have them sign what we call the "Cinderella Clause" in our rental papers.  This is the one where I tell tenants that if Cinderella lived in our building she would turn into a pumpkin at 10:00 instead of midnight.  We will just happen to leave that one out when we rent this place.  And we will happen to remove any "be courteous of your neighbors"  clauses in the paperwork.

There are plenty of good folks with money that might get a little loud and rambunctious and we just hope that we find them to move in to that unit!  Plus the fact that we will never again view it as our future home will allow us to let go on a lot of things.  I just checked the website of a place that we have been watching and they reduced the price sort of significantly, well 9.3%.  It's still sort of out of our price range, but closer.  



Pinkocto said:


> I'm glad you won't be living next to those horrible people, and I'm sorry for the time wasted.



Yeah, well I'm most sorry for the rent wasted that we could have been collecting on that place.  A seriously substantial amount of money!  However, it will be on the market soon.  Whatever soon means.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Alison, I am so sorry. Still, it looks like you may have had a lucky escape. I cannot imagine living in an environment that is so toxic.
> 
> Corinna



Yes exactly, there would have been no love there.  We are now setting our sights elsewhere.  Hopefully that will work out.


----------



## franandaj

.



OK, pity party over!  Back to the PTR such that it is!​​

   

​


Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Congrats on re ting out the last apartment! I am still lucky enough to be reading my way through this thread as I only just joined ( people pay good money on amazon for kindle books that aren't as good as this thread! ) but I am blown away by the before and after pics. Go girls! You inspire me! It looks amazing.



You are too funny!  I'm not sure it's that exciting, but OK.  It certainly feels good to have that building rented out, but we're back into the "getting a place ready to rent again" mode.



PrincessInOz said:


> The before and afters are fantastic!!  Great job on the refurbs and congrats on renting out the last apartment.



Gale (our contractor) does a wonderful job.  I'm glad to have that head ache over.  Now we get to put 1st street back up.  Oh well, it will bring in a ton of money!



TifffanyD said:


> The place looks fantastic - you guys did a great job!
> 
> I actually didn't mind some things before... but I am easy like that. The pink bathrooms looks alot like how my blue bathroom in my house was before they redid it. Only the sink and walls were blue too!



The before pics weren't awful, but we want to charge top dollar for the apartments and no one was going to pay good money to rent a place that didn't look like a million bucks.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Omg love this thread. Alison what happened re renting your apartment to the lady that had some credit issues that had a bad ex hubby and you wanted to give a chance? Did you get Fran to buy in to your idea? I didn't see conclusion sorry if you did post and I missed it. Hanging in suspense here!



That was the people who I rented to on Sunday.  I had to download instructions on how to really read every intricacy of the credit report.  I was reading it correctly.  She had some big red flags, but everything for the past 12-18 months was perfect, so she had told me the truth that she had in fact gotten things back together.  They should be working on moving in soon.  They live across the street in a smaller unit so they still had to give notice there before they moved into our place.  

Oh yeah, I need to take their check to the bank!  



Luvchefmic said:


> and congratulations on renting it ! The pre-redo living room carpet is exactly what I have been living with since 2008 _with dogs_  I LIVE with a vacuum in hand the AFTER floor is exactly what I want  You did a beautiful job !



Yeah, well you notice I didn't post any pics of MY place!  



dgbg100106 said:


> Alison those upgrades look fabulous!



Thank you.  Now if we can only get and maintain a place like that for ourselves!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I just fear that the list would be rather long. Graham is much easier to cater for when it comes to food. I am getting more adventurous though. The next time we come to Disneyland, I will move heaven and earth to get us a reservation for the chef counter at Napa Rose. He read about this somewhere and was intrigued. Having seen how much he enjoyed Club 33, I really want to do this for him.
> 
> The apartment looks stunning. You did a great job with this.
> 
> Corinna



They are rather patient and you could make it easy by saying, "no seafood", etc.  Try it at Napa Rose and see how it works out, Chef Hunnel is as easy to work with as Chef Sutton.

I'm rather pleased with this particular unit.



Pinkocto said:


> Firstly, good luck today!
> 
> Congratulations on the rental!
> 
> The remodel looks beautiful.
> 
> You're having me think about V & As. I didn't know they would tailor the meal to your tastes.



Oh yeah, and they do a full vegetarian menu as well.  I really think you and your Mom should treat yourselves to a trip there in December.  I mean you are STAYING at the hotel.  It would make for a wonderful Christmas treat.  Hurry!  Call them and book it now!  Time is running out!   



jedijill said:


> The renovations look amazing!  Good luck at the hearing tonight.
> 
> Jill in CO



Well at least the renovations went good!  



rentayenta said:


> Good luck tonight Alison.
> 
> 
> The renovations look UNREAL! We had a bathroom similar to the pink one in our first home which was also built in the late 40's. Ours was like a baby poop green with a big cast iron tub.  You hired well and the rehab looks so great, no wonder everything rented so quickly. I love pics so thank you posting them. I like to see what we're all talking about.



You should have seen the tub after they took it out.  Sawed clean in half, I was amazed!  1st street looks equally as good, and you know the location, it will rent in no time too.



Marlea98 said:


> Subbing
> 
> I love the timber floors in the apartment.  Were they under the carpet the whole time or are they newly laid?





Cute, I love the Aussie nuances, timber floors, I love it!  We call them hardwood floors in the states, and yes they were under the carpet the whole time.  We could never have afforded to lay new floors, the cost would have been astronomical, but to refinish them was about the same price as laying new carpet.  That is a five unit building and four of the five units have had the hardwood floors restored. The one that didn't got new carpeting in 2010 because a pipe burst and the bathroom had to be rebuilt.  We wanted to restore the hardwood at that time, but insurance would only cover "returning it to the status quo", so we got new carpet.  It was still in good shape when we remodeled that unit, so we couldn't see paying to rip out perfectly good carpeting.  There is an elderly couple in there now and they plan on staying until they die.  

Hardwood floors are all the rage over here.  Cleaner for asthma and other conditions, stuff doesn't get caught in the carpet.  I kind of like it since our carpets are filthy, what with   how many cats....



Leshaface said:


> WOW!  The differences are huge!  The tile looks so nice in the bathroom and the kitchen and the laminate (wood?) floor in the bedrooms/living room look so comfy.  Great job!



Thanks, and not laminate, that's actual hardwood as I was replying to Marlea.  This building was built in the 50s and I guess it was common back then.  It's the real stuff.  I'm hoping that our house has hardwood....if we buy the one I'm looking at it will....

Okey, dokey, folkies!  I'm gonna be heading out in a few hours.  We have a West Coast meeting of the Great Autos of Yesteryear Car Club in San Luis Obispo this weekend.  Everything starts tomorrow, but Fran and I are getting a jump on things by going up tonight.  We always run late so we don't want to miss anything by arriving too late tomorrow night.

This was our planned method of transportation.





However, after we got it out of the garage a couple weeks ago to drive it around town, Fran noticed that it was stalling at stop lights when the AC was running.  Then when we picked it up from the stereo installer (new speakers), the passenger side window wouldn't roll down (power windows).  It turns out there was a problem with the Carburetor that was able to be fixed, however, the electrical switches had gone bad, and it takes a week to get new parts in.  I'm not riding in a car in California in July that the window can't roll down.  So we're taking the SUV instead.

I may do a mini TR on some of the highlights of the trip, but it's sad that we aren't taking our vehicle of choice and get to show her off.  Anyways, I'll be back when I can!  I'm looking forward to five mornings of a hot cooked breakfast made by someone else!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I hope that you will have a wonderful weekend.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

Have fun Alison. Safe travels!


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> I hope that you will have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you!



rentayenta said:


> Have fun Alison. Safe travels!



It's 5:30 and we are just leaving Long Beach. I love arriving at midnight!


----------



## Luvchefmic

GORGEOUS car !!!!    yeah for pity party over ...those are horrible kinds of parties ...hosted and have been a guest at my own too many times in the past year...no good Have a Wonderful Time !


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Thanks for update on your new tenants glad they checked out! All that legal paper work must be a headache you must really have to read every detail so carefully! No gotchas! Well done  

Woohoo a road trip have fun. Shame about not being able to take your cool car of choice. What make model in that car? I am not familiar with American models only that I love and admire them. I love that one and would love to know what it is! A Cadillac maybe?  

Have fun! Yum cooked breakfast! The whole nine yards. I am still in love with the food porn of the dogs from Pinks.... Omg come to Mamma!


----------



## franandaj

Luvchefmic said:


> GORGEOUS car !!!!    yeah for pity party over ...those are horrible kinds of parties ...hosted and have been a guest at my own too many times in the past year...no good Have a Wonderful Time !



Thanks! Yeah our mechanic put a lot of work into that car and then he up and died of lung cancer.  I love that car, so sad that the parts take a week. I guess next time.

IM not a big pity partyperson.  I bought into it that night, but by the time I went to bed I realized that as nice as that place was going to be, the vibe woukd have been too awful to live with. The bavk up place that I found last month reduced their price 9.3% since we looked at it. We need to take another look and see if we can fit a movie room, library, as well as storage for our clothing, instruments, other personal stuff and then can we still have an elevator and will there still be room for our artwork and figures?  So much to think about!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Thanks for update on your new tenants glad they checked out! All that legal paper work must be a headache you must really have to read every detail so carefully! No gotchas! Well done
> 
> Woohoo a road trip have fun. Shame about not being able to take your cool car of choice. What make model in that car? I am not familiar with American models only that I love and admire them. I love that one and would love to know what it is! A Cadillac maybe?
> 
> Have fun! Yum cooked breakfast! The whole nine yards. I am still in love with the food porn of the dogs from Pinks.... Omg come to Mamma!



Yeah, I really had to study up for that one. Although I did learn that I had been reading them right all along.

That is our 1970 Cougar XR7, obviously it's a convertible. Fran is rather partial to Cougars as we habe a few of them in the different body styles as they varied year to year. This one is my favorite and it has had the most work done to it. Pity the window acted up just before we left. I am definitely looking forward to the breakfast and we get free drinks in the afternoon.

Yeah Pinks was quite an experience! We had been talking about going there for years and finally just did it!  Those dogs were awesome!

BTW we finally got here at 11:30PM. I unloaded the car and all our bags are in the room. I hing up our formal clothes and got what things we need tonight to go to bed, but the rest of the lot will wait until morning.    I'm going to take a bath and go to bed. We have to be down to breakfast by 9:30, sooner if we want cooked to order stuff. Then I may just go back to bed. Or not. Our hotel is in the middle of a parking lot with all kinds of fun stores and a grocery store where I can get anything we forgot!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Thanks for the info on car. I googled that model and loving it! How amazing. Hopefully when you get her back on the road she can enjoy your next road trip. 

Your hotel choice sounds very well selected. I love those places where it's in the middle of stores you can buy things you need. When we did our driving tour of California we stayed in hotels like that. It was just ideal! One of our bucket list items is to hire an RV and see more of Cali we love it. We fell for Carmel by Sea. One of our favourite memories of all the things we did was a free tour of the Jelly Belly factory in Fairfield. Such fun! I love Jelly beans  

Lovely State you live in.  So diverse from Lake Tahoe which was divine to San Fran which was amazing. Oh I want to go back now! Enjoy the car show!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Enjoy the 5 cooked breakfasts.  We'll be here....waiting for you to return.....with those wonderful pictures of CARS!!!  

Your own personal Cars Land.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

PrincessInOz said:


> Enjoy the 5 cooked breakfasts.  We'll be here....waiting for you to return.....with those wonderful pictures of CARS!!!
> 
> Your own personal Cars Land.



Lol re your own personal Cars Land. Loving it! Have a great trip btw PIO. Sounds fab what you have planned! Double dip Dis!


----------



## jedijill

Your Cougar looks awesome!  Too bad the windows broke...Your event sounds like a lot of fun.  My Mustang is almost done...I've already started reupholstering the seats in anticipation of getting the car home from the shop.

Have a great weekend!

Jill in CO


----------



## scottny

Nice place.
I should dump something from Owners Locker, we have 2 of them now and Vinny would not mind another. 
MMM, We love 1900 PF.
So jealous about V&As.
Nice job on the before and after. 
Sorry the meeting went bad. 
All caught up.


----------



## Pinkocto

Have fun this weekend


----------



## dgbg100106

have fun and I look forward to the Mini TR....


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Thanks for the info on car. I googled that model and loving it! How amazing. Hopefully when you get her back on the road she can enjoy your next road trip.
> 
> Your hotel choice sounds very well selected. I love those places where it's in the middle of stores you can buy things you need. When we did our driving tour of California we stayed in hotels like that. It was just ideal! One of our bucket list items is to hire an RV and see more of Cali we love it. We fell for Carmel by Sea. One of our favourite memories of all the things we did was a free tour of the Jelly Belly factory in Fairfield. Such fun! I love Jelly beans
> 
> Lovely State you live in.  So diverse from Lake Tahoe which was divine to San Fran which was amazing. Oh I want to go back now! Enjoy the car show!



This is a specific trip where everyone brings their classic cars, so we probably won't try to take her on a road trip until there is another Car Club event.  We don't travel light, so we sort of need the SUV!  LOL!

An RV tour of CA would be fun.  I love driving through California, it's a nice state to live in.



PrincessInOz said:


> Enjoy the 5 cooked breakfasts.  We'll be here....waiting for you to return.....with those wonderful pictures of CARS!!!
> 
> Your own personal Cars Land.



I'll be sure to have pictures once all the folks start arriving.  There is a "show" on Saturday.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Lol re your own personal Cars Land. Loving it! Have a great trip btw PIO. Sounds fab what you have planned! Double dip Dis!







jedijill said:


> Your Cougar looks awesome!  Too bad the windows broke...Your event sounds like a lot of fun.  My Mustang is almost done...I've already started reupholstering the seats in anticipation of getting the car home from the shop.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> Jill in CO



I saw the photos of the seats.  That's impressive that you are doing it yourself.  We had ours done for the Cougar.  Once the window is fixed, we should be able to drive her around town for a bit.  I wish we had caught the problem sooner, but it was nice to have the SUV and be able to bring a lot of crap!  



scottny said:


> Nice place.
> I should dump something from Owners Locker, we have 2 of them now and Vinny would not mind another.
> MMM, We love 1900 PF.
> So jealous about V&As.
> Nice job on the before and after.
> Sorry the meeting went bad.
> All caught up.



Wow!  Two OLs!  We could probably fill them up too!  You two need to go to V&A's sometime.  It's tough to stay caught up.  I just caught up on yours too!



Pinkocto said:


> Have fun this weekend



Thanks, we'll try.  I need to wake Fran up from her nap, but first I'll post a small update on us getting here.



dgbg100106 said:


> have fun and I look forward to the Mini TR....



First installment coming right up!


----------



## franandaj

So, here we are in beautiful San Luis Obispo.  Dont think I am taking time out of what could be spent having fun to write this report for you.  Although I suppose instead of sitting on my butt at the computer I could be walking laps around the hallway of the hotel.  Im just killing time while Fran takes care of important business before we head out for a fun filled day.  The car club event that we are here for really doesnt start until tomorrow although this evening at the hotel during Happy Hour when the free drinks start, Im sure well meet and mingle with plenty of the other folks in the club.  We are new to this group, so we dont know a lot of the folks yet, but were trying!

Anyways, we didnt get packed up and out of the house until 5:15 yesterday.  For those who know California Geography, or actually those who dont.  Long Beach is about 35 miles south of Downtown Los Angeles.  Los Angeles stretches for many miles across the basin.  You could literally drive for almost two hours and still be considered in Los Angeles.  Especially at the pace that the traffic was going yesterday.

Fran started out driving, but it was clear that she was drowsing off due to the bumper to bumper traffic.  In our 15+ years, I have learned that I am the better in traffic driver. She is the better out on the open road, get us there at 80 mph driver.  So we switched in the heart of LA in a not so good part of town, but made the switch quickly and avoided any drive by shootings.

I drove for the better part of an hour and a half until we were well out of LA almost to Ventura County.  We made a quick stop for bottled water and some other goodies and were back on the road.  By this time the sun was setting and we still had at least 100+ miles ahead of us.  We listened to a book on CD to help pass the time since the scenery was no longer visible.

Around 9:30 we decided that we better stop for dinner otherwise nothing would be open any farther down the road.  Can anyone guess where we stopped?





Here is another hint, Fran got a bowl of this.





I got a salad





She ordered a Monte Cristo.  It wasnt as good as the ones at Disneyland, but it was still pretty good.





I got the Buffalo Wings.  I have never had them bathing in the Hot Sauce.  Needless to say they were sort of weird, but still tasted OK.   I took half of them for leftovers.





Then we were back on our way again.  We pulled into the parking lot around 11:30PM. We checked in and I got our stuff upstairs while Fran parked the car.  We are staying at the Embassy Suites (which I love), we get two rooms, breakfast and cocktails for Happy Hour, all included!  Its a good thing that we travel light!  

























Comfy bed!





Blurry armoire





Parking Lot View









Fran is a Gold Hilton Honors member, so they always leave us goodies in the room when we stay.





I got our formal wear hung up and our necessary items for the evening out of the suitcases and we got settled for the night.  I think it was 2AM before I was actually ready to fall asleep.  Long day.  Well see what happens for the next day!


----------



## dgbg100106

The green pea soup place.. I forget the name and am too lazy to google the name, you can give it to me... 

So how was the soup?

I love Hilton Hotels you know exactly what you are getting, I love the brand standard and sometimes we are rewarded with extras.  I think we have been Diamond for 4 or 5 years now and the upgrades are amazing!


----------



## TifffanyD

Nice hotel!!! I don't mind members of the Hilton brand but prefer not to stay in a Hilton on vacay as that's where work always sends me. I actually prefer the Hilton Express (or whatever it's called) to regular Hiltons. 

Except for the bar.


----------



## Luvchefmic

I love Embassy Suites and Extended Stay Deluxe a great value for the money and the ability to stretch out  I was hoping you would start posting on this trip can't wait to see the cars & you both in formal wear


----------



## rentayenta

Love Andersen's Split Pea. 

Why did you get two rooms? Is that a perk? It's very ice and very roomy. 

LA traffic.  Michael says he's the better driver during all conditions; open road, traffic, whatever. 

Digging the parking lot view.  

Nice salad and wings.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Oh love Embassy suites! That was one if our fav on our road trips. Very comfy beds! Nice being a valued customer  

Hope you managed to meet lots of nice like minded people in your new group. How exciting! Maybe you will see some familiar faces at your lovely breakfast this morning and later on at the car show. Are you hoping to see any particular models that are rare to admire? What would be each of your dream cars if money were no object? 

Have fun! Hope you slept well on those comfy beds and lovely dinner. Spilt pea soup + comfy beds = princess Fran and Alison and the Pea. 

Paula x


----------



## PrincessInOz

Another fan of the Embassy Suites and their breakfast.  Cook your own waffles.  Mmmmmm.


As a non-US resident, can I admit that I've never been to Andersen's?


Hope you're having a great time in SLO.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> The green pea soup place.. I forget the name and am too lazy to google the name, you can give it to me...
> 
> So how was the soup?
> 
> I love Hilton Hotels you know exactly what you are getting, I love the brand standard and sometimes we are rewarded with extras.  I think we have been Diamond for 4 or 5 years now and the upgrades are amazing!



We try to stay Hilton if at all convenient.  Like you said nice perks.  I actually do not like peas.  I tried the soup for the first time and it wasn't bad, but I still didn't care for it.  I thought it had overtones of dirt in the flavor.  



TifffanyD said:


> Nice hotel!!! I don't mind members of the Hilton brand but prefer not to stay in a Hilton on vacay as that's where work always sends me. I actually prefer the Hilton Express (or whatever it's called) to regular Hiltons.
> 
> Except for the bar.



Our favorites are the Embassy Suites and Homewood Suites (with the kitchens).  Both feature a living room and bedroom.  I like that, because right now I'm on the computer in the living room while Fran is still asleep in the bedroom.



Luvchefmic said:


> I love Embassy Suites and Extended Stay Deluxe a great value for the money and the ability to stretch out  I was hoping you would start posting on this trip can't wait to see the cars & you both in formal wear



The formal wear will probably be once we get home since that's the last night.  Turns out nothing is going on Sunday, so we are looking to check out then instead of Monday.  We miss the kitties.



rentayenta said:


> Love Andersen's Split Pea.
> 
> Why did you get two rooms? Is that a perk? It's very ice and very roomy.
> 
> LA traffic.  Michael says he's the better driver during all conditions; open road, traffic, whatever.
> 
> Digging the parking lot view.
> 
> Nice salad and wings.



Bingo!  Brandi knew the place, but you got the name!

Embassy Suites always have two rooms.  Perfect for families of four, the kiddos can sleep in the living room on the pull out couch.  Not sure what you would do with your fifth!  

Fran does think she is the better driver, but with all her pain pills she gets really drowsy especially in traffic.  I have to keep waking her up, so better that I drive!  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh love Embassy suites! That was one if our fav on our road trips. Very comfy beds! Nice being a valued customer
> 
> Hope you managed to meet lots of nice like minded people in your new group. How exciting! Maybe you will see some familiar faces at your lovely breakfast this morning and later on at the car show. Are you hoping to see any particular models that are rare to admire? What would be each of your dream cars if money were no object?
> 
> Have fun! Hope you slept well on those comfy beds and lovely dinner. Spilt pea soup + comfy beds = princess Fran and Alison and the Pea.
> 
> Paula x



It's nice that this is the hotel of choice for the event.  Well, I'll be back to post on how many people we met, but that might be a while.    We have a somewhat full day today.  Trying to get Fran to breakfast before the crowds hit.



PrincessInOz said:


> Another fan of the Embassy Suites and their breakfast.  Cook your own waffles.  Mmmmmm.
> 
> 
> As a non-US resident, can I admit that I've never been to Andersen's?
> 
> 
> Hope you're having a great time in SLO.



Actually you're thinking of Marriott or Homewood Suites. Embassy Suites has cooks that make your stuff to order, but I would like some of those cook y
our own waffles about now....

Well I only tasted the soup for the first time the other night, so I think you're off the hook.

We are having a relaxing time.  I'm too tired for Great!


----------



## franandaj

I didnt seem to need much sleep Wednesday night because by 6AM Thursday I was wide awake.  I checked my phone and a few DIS threads and couldnt seem to go back to sleep.  Around 7:30, I laid back down, pulled the covers over my head and was able to get another 45 minutes or so of sleep, but I was pretty hungry.  We had decided to go down to breakfast at 8:30.  

With the way that we move, it was 9:00 before we actually left the room.  Bad choice.  Everyone else in the hotel was down there too.  Tons of kids, and not necessarily families, like unsupervised teenagers taking up table after table.  The line for the omelets looked like it was probably 20 minutes long, and I didnt want to wait THAT long.  They had bacon, eggs, potatoes, and pancakes on the buffet along with some fruit, breads and cereals.  I decided that we would come down earlier in the next couple days before it got so busy, and I could have some eggs made to order then.  For now I just was happy with this.









I didnt get any pictures of Frans breakfast, but I know she had bacon.  Why wouldnt she?    I know she had pancakes because she asked me to get her more syrup and she had a bowl of watermelon because I got that for her too.  We finished up breakfast at 9:30 and noticed them promptly cleaning up the fruit from the buffet.  I noticed that folks were still waiting in line for the omelets even after 9:30, so its good to know they will keep cooking after the official breakfast is over.

Fran wanted to go back to the room and lay down for a little, so I started to work on my mini TR.  I decided to go back out and take some photos of the atrium and the area where you have breakfast and Happy Hour.









Its got this nice open ceiling that lets in tons of light.





This fountain may be a nice place to enjoy a cocktail tonight!





I worked on the TR a little bit and decided that while she sleeps I could walk over to the Ralphs in the shopping center and get some of the things on our list to get today.  I spent about half an hour briskly walking there and back and about 10 minutes walking at a slow pace in the store (Jenny you know what that means!)  She still wanted to rest so I updated the TR, and hopefully the pain pill that she just took will have kicked in and we will go out and find someplace to enjoy lunch.  She mentioned Monterey, but I thought 146 miles each was a little far.  Perhaps we might go to Morro Bay, thats a tad bit closer.  We shall see.  I will be back to update!


----------



## Pinkocto

I hope you found a closer place for lunch!


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> I hope you found a closer place for lunch!



I did.  I'm just about to post about it!


----------



## franandaj

Shortly before noon, Fran was feeling refreshed and ready to attack the world.  We decided on Morro Bay and both of us set to our phones to look up shopping and restaurant locations with good reviews.  Soon we were on our way to the coast.  All along the road to Morro Bay there were these giant out croppings.  I cant remember the geological explanation, but it involves plate tectonics, and they form a line all the way out to Morro Rock.





Soon we reached the town and the main spectacle was in view.  





Since most of the restaurants that interested us were on the Embarcadero, we headed down towards the waterfront.  These two items headed for the Morro Bay Maritime Museum were out on display in a parking lot.













Then we headed out to the rock.





I had a nice view of the beach, and got out of the car to take some pictures.





I remembered PIOs fascination with Johnathan Livingston Seagull and found my own specimen posing nicely.





Fran pointed out this little chipmunk pretending to be a rock.  It turns out that as soon as I saw him, I started to see others all over the place amonst the rocks.  They were very cute and scrambling to and fro.





I took a few more shots of the coastline before we started over to the other side of the rock.









Notice all the birds clustered all over the rocks here.









Some close up shots as we drove to the other side of the rock.









As we came around the other side of the rock, we saw this fishing boat returning to dock.  Not sure if they were tossing over the remnants of cleaning their fish or what, but they sure had a following of seagulls and pelicans.





There were plenty of places to stop and just watch the scenery.  Morro Bay has a huge power plant, so thats what you see off on the right hand side of the picture.





Heres a couple shots looking back at the town.









Then all of a sudden we spied some sea otters.  This guy was really active.





The rest are the little lumps that you see in the foreground.  At first I was concerned that they werent moving, but after watching for a while, there were twitches and slight movements from the lumps.  They were just fast asleep.









Another shot of the Harbor





Or two.







*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*


And looking back out to Morro Rock





We found our restaurant of choice.





Our view





Bread service





Of course, I started off with the Oysters.









Fran had Clam Chowder for her lunch.





I also shared my Sea Bass with her.





On our way back to the car, Fran insisted that we stop into the Cinnamon Roll/Chocolate store. There was a whole lot of potentially dangerous choices! 





















Fran bought two cinnamon rolls and a pecan roll, claiming we could have them for dinner tonight.    I got a caramel patty and some milk chocolate covered honey comb.  That latter didnt even last until we got to the gas station. In fact there was a Hawaiian shirt store that Fran had me run into and check on shirts on the way out of town, and I was finished with it by then!  We filled up the gas tank and then we headed back to the hotel to get ready for the evenings festivities.


----------



## dolphingirl47

The atrium looks gorgeous. I love this kind of hotels with the internal balconies. The scenery at Morro Bay is truly stunning and I am amazed at all the wildlife you saw.

Corinna


----------



## Luvchefmic

I hardly ever miss NY but your venture out to the restaurant reminded me of when we used to go way out east on Long Island (Greenport is the name of the town) the water views and the seafood lunches thanks for showing us Not quite the same but brought back some wonderful memories  I can practically hear the Jonathan Livingstons and smell that great air


----------



## rentayenta

Great updates! 

Brisk walking 30 minutes!  Well done. 

Love your coast shots. I don't love the seagulls. They've stolen my snacks one too many times. Lol! 

The atrium is nice. Didn't know how much I like an atrium until we stayed at Sam's Town. We'll be to Vegas over Thanksgiving but we'll be there for a soccer tournament. They make us stay-and-play. Sam's isn't on the list. The Golden Nugget is, which I love, but I don't like Fremont Street at all. That was so off topic....oh yeah...the atrium. 

Dinner looks delicious! Deadly chocolate treats for sure. Yum!


----------



## Pinkocto

The otters are so cute! I would have had a hard time tearing myself away from them.

Those cinnamon rolls  did they make it to dinner?


----------



## jedijill

Love the otter pictures.  We are working on a software application called Otto and we have a picture of an otter as its mascot. 

Those cinnamon rolls and chocolate look amazing!

Jill in CO


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!  Morro Rock looks great and I loved seeing Jonathan Livingstone there.  

The food looks great.  I've driven past Morro Rock a few times in the past; and have been put off by the power plant.  Maybe it's time to change that viewpoint next time I'm in the neighbourhood.

Your hotel breakfast looks great.  You know - maybe I am mixing it up with Residence Inn and Hampton Inn and Embassy Suites about the waffles and eggs.  Oh well.....breakfast still looks great.


----------



## ACDSNY

I love the SLO and Morro Bay area.  Some of my aunts/uncles use to live down there.  If I remember right one of my uncles use to work at the power plant in Morro Bay in his younger days.

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Love your updates thank you so much! Omg I love hawaiian shirts! Did you get any? I just love that store you have I think it's called Tommy Bahamas? When we did a cruise of Hawaii I bought loads! 

That bay looks wonderful. We don't have chipmonks here so I really enjoyed seeing that little fella! Since my illness I lost a lot of weight and I just wanted you to know your food porn has really increased my appetite and I am eating more! DW is delighted keep it coming! I love seabass! Yum cinnamon rolls! 

Hope you are having a nice day! Paula xx


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> The atrium looks gorgeous. I love this kind of hotels with the internal balconies. The scenery at Morro Bay is truly stunning and I am amazed at all the wildlife you saw.
> 
> Corinna



The idea of the hotel is nice, and we didn't have one of those rooms, our was off to the side away from the atrium, which we learned was rather lucky since the atrium gets rather noisy the more cocktails everyone has had!  



Luvchefmic said:


> I hardly ever miss NY but your venture out to the restaurant reminded me of when we used to go way out east on Long Island (Greenport is the name of the town) the water views and the seafood lunches thanks for showing us Not quite the same but brought back some wonderful memories  I can practically hear the Jonathan Livingstons and smell that great air



I enjoy visiting coastal towns like this since we don't have waves in Long Beach.  There is a breakwater about a mile or so out that keeps our ocean water calm.  It also severely changes the ecosystem as well.  I enjoy watching the waves.



rentayenta said:


> Great updates!
> 
> Brisk walking 30 minutes!  Well done.
> 
> Love your coast shots. I don't love the seagulls. They've stolen my snacks one too many times. Lol!
> 
> The atrium is nice. Didn't know how much I like an atrium until we stayed at Sam's Town. We'll be to Vegas over Thanksgiving but we'll be there for a soccer tournament. They make us stay-and-play. Sam's isn't on the list. The Golden Nugget is, which I love, but I don't like Fremont Street at all. That was so off topic....oh yeah...the atrium.
> 
> Dinner looks delicious! Deadly chocolate treats for sure. Yum!



LOL on the seagulls!  I usually don't eat a places where they can get my stuff, they're like sea pigeons, flying rats.  They will take whatever they can get, and don't get me started about their poop!    Looking at them far away is nice.



Pinkocto said:


> The otters are so cute! I would have had a hard time tearing myself away from them.
> 
> Those cinnamon rolls  did they make it to dinner?



Those cinnamon rolls are still in their box, sitting right next to me.  Still have not been touched.  I hope that they are still good.



jedijill said:


> Love the otter pictures.  We are working on a software application called Otto and we have a picture of an otter as its mascot.
> 
> Those cinnamon rolls and chocolate look amazing!
> 
> Jill in CO



Hopefully at some point I will not be so stuffed that I can try and bite or two of one.  I just keep thinking about how many calories they have and that keeps them in the box.



PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!  Morro Rock looks great and I loved seeing Jonathan Livingstone there.
> 
> The food looks great.  I've driven past Morro Rock a few times in the past; and have been put off by the power plant.  Maybe it's time to change that viewpoint next time I'm in the neighbourhood.
> 
> Your hotel breakfast looks great.  You know - maybe I am mixing it up with Residence Inn and Hampton Inn and Embassy Suites about the waffles and eggs.  Oh well.....breakfast still looks great.



It's easy just to turn the camera the other way and crop out the power plant.  Otherwise, it's a rather nice place.



ACDSNY said:


> I love the SLO and Morro Bay area.  Some of my aunts/uncles use to live down there.  If I remember right one of my uncles use to work at the power plant in Morro Bay in his younger days.
> 
> Beautiful pics!



Thank you!  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Love your updates thank you so much! Omg I love hawaiian shirts! Did you get any? I just love that store you have I think it's called Tommy Bahamas? When we did a cruise of Hawaii I bought loads!
> 
> That bay looks wonderful. We don't have chipmonks here so I really enjoyed seeing that little fella! Since my illness I lost a lot of weight and I just wanted you to know your food porn has really increased my appetite and I am eating more! DW is delighted keep it coming! I love seabass! Yum cinnamon rolls!
> 
> Hope you are having a nice day! Paula xx



We didn't get any.  There was a guy whose shirts they had there, he used to make Disney shirts.  When I asked the guy he said that he hadn't made Disney shirts in 5-6 years and that Disney now outsources them to China, and they are all made there.  

I'm glad that I can help perk up your appetite!  Most people complain that they come read my report on an empty stomach or just with a bite of yogurt, and they would rather have what I've eaten, so it's nice to hear I'm benefitting someone!


----------



## franandaj

When we arrived back at the hotel, it had taken on a whole new flair.  Decorating was in full swing.





The registration desk was all set up to get our packets.  These nice ladies are Carmi and Sue who are from our chapter.  They are also the only other ladies (couple) at the event.





We received our packet.





Which included a coupon that could be exchanged for a Martini glass, specially etched for the event.  It also included various pins, the event program and schedule, and various meal tickets for the events and shows we were to participate in.





In addition a display was added to the lobby.  Fran pointed out to me that if I thought she was bad, Id better think again!  

















We went upstairs to our room and relaxed for a little while.  The hotel serves complimentary beverages from 5PM to 7PM, so just by virtue of the fact that we were all staying at the hotel, we had our own private cocktail party.  I went down at 5PM, and much to my chagrin, I did not recognize a soul.    There are meets in Long Beach every 1st and 3rd Wednesday of the month, and we have been to a handful of these events and met a few people.

We also went to the event in September in Buellton where we stayed at the Pea Soup Andersons place and met a few folks there.  Weve been to a handful of other day events, but since weve been members less than a year and some of these people have been doing this since the mid 80s, we just dont know many folks yet.

Sue took pity on me and when I was getting another drink, she invited me to sit in the registration table with them.  She introduced me to everyone who came up and when Fran came down, she joined us as well.  We heard an awful story about one couple who was driving down from Pleasanton, CA in their 57 Ford Fairlane convertible.  It had a blowout, which sparked something, soon there was smoke, then a fire and even with their fire extinguishers, they were unable to save the car.  They watched as the whole thing burned up on the side of I-5.  Since they had the top down, they were able to retrieve the luggage, but the car was a total loss.

I cant even imagining that happening!  Another guy broke down in Pea Soup Andersons town and had to be towed to SLO, he will have to be towed home as well.  But of over 300 attendees, those were the only horror stories so far.  It made me feel better that we didnt try to drive our car with the Carburetor problems and electrical problems with the window, who knows what could have happened!

After Happy Hour was over the place cleared out quickly.  I didnt take pictures since who knows who wouldnt want their picture posted online, but suffice to say that Atrium in the lobby was buzzing, in more ways than one!    pun intended!

I mentioned that we were in a shopping center and I noticed that there was an Applebees.  We dont have one of those anywhere near home, and I had an ulterior motive.  I know they have an under 550 calorie menu, so I asked Fran if we could go there.  Turns out if you want to know calorie counts you have to ask for a special menu and its really not easy to get the information you want.  Im sure they do that on purpose.

After perusing the menu we decided that splitting a burger between the two of us would also be under 550 calories, so thats what we did.  We also started off with some French Onion Soup that we split.  Im sure I way over did it between the number of glasses of wine and all the food I ate today, but my coaches are telling me, even if you mess up one day, dont let it stop you from getting right back on track the next day.  Well, since Im well into the next day as I write this, You only live Twice!  









We headed back to the hotel as there was a screening of On Her Majestys Secret Service being played in the hotel.  This was the movie that had a 1969 Cougar (which ours is a 1970).  We watched the first 20 minutes or so of the movie, but they were having problems with the audio.  For whatever reason the music was overpowering and the dialogue was to faint to hear.  I was also falling asleep on Frans shoulder, so we decided to call it a night.

Fran went by the front desk to see about modifying our reservation to check out Sunday instead of Monday, but they told her to come back during normal hours to discuss the ramifications with the regular staff. So we headed off to bed.  I slept very soundly!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love that burger!  


And what a great 007 display and theme for the meet.  Looks like you're having a great time with food and cocktail hour.


----------



## jedijill

Love the 007 theme!  I'm a James Bond nut!  Someday an Aston Martin will be mine! (after I win Powerball)

My heart just hurts for the couple that lost their Fairlane.  Mental note to add a fire extinguisher to the Mustang's trunk.  

I think the fact that you are being mindful of what you are eating is a great step!  Keep it up!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

Love James Bond too Jill.  

Looks like a fun event and neat that you got martini glasses. 

That burger looks delicious. As does the soup. Do you only live thrice?  You're tracking and that's what matters. A lot of my days are over or under; I'm rarely right on. Being mindful is key.


----------



## Luvchefmic

oh too bad about those cars  may be a blessing you DID leave yours home


----------



## dgbg100106

So sorry to hear about the other cars, and again glad you both decided not to chance it.

Glad you enjoyed Happy Hour and met some new people, that is half the fun!

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Linda67

What a great trip you're having

Such a shame about those cars though 

I'm by no means a car expert but myself and DH attended the Route 66 Rendezvous in San Bernandino (I think that's what it was called) last September and loved it!


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Love that burger!
> 
> 
> And what a great 007 display and theme for the meet.  Looks like you're having a great time with food and cocktail hour.



It was nice to have a burger like that, since it had been quite a while.  They did a good job on the theming and decorating for this event.



jedijill said:


> Love the 007 theme!  I'm a James Bond nut!  Someday an Aston Martin will be mine! (after I win Powerball)
> 
> My heart just hurts for the couple that lost their Fairlane.  Mental note to add a fire extinguisher to the Mustang's trunk.
> 
> I think the fact that you are being mindful of what you are eating is a great step!  Keep it up!
> 
> Jill in CO



I'm glad you're a James Bond nut, you can help me out with some costumes and other things that I didn't quite get!

The sad thing is that they DID have a fire extinguisher, and it still didn't help.  



rentayenta said:


> Love James Bond too Jill.
> 
> Looks like a fun event and neat that you got martini glasses.
> 
> That burger looks delicious. As does the soup. Do you only live thrice?  You're tracking and that's what matters. A lot of my days are over or under; I'm rarely right on. Being mindful is key.



Well, I sure better get back on track, at least I did some walking.  I need to log in and catalog my food and exercise.  I don't think it will look good!  



Luvchefmic said:


> oh too bad about those cars  may be a blessing you DID leave yours home



I'm thinking that it was a blessing.  We just need to make sure we have several cars in working order.  That way we will have a back up.



dgbg100106 said:


> So sorry to hear about the other cars, and again glad you both decided not to chance it.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed Happy Hour and met some new people, that is half the fun!
> 
> Enjoy your day.



I know the poor guys.  There were some other people who had to bail on their classics at the last moment.  Only one tragedy, and the guy who broke down.  Most other folks were like us, had to leave them in the garage.  Luckily enough people did make it with their cars that it was a great show.

Boy did we enjoy happy hour!  



Linda67 said:


> What a great trip you're having
> 
> Such a shame about those cars though
> 
> I'm by no means a car expert but myself and DH attended the Route 66 Rendezvous in San Bernandino (I think that's what it was called) last September and loved it!



It's been very fun. I haven't heard of the Route 66 Rendezvous, but there are so many events going on, it's hard to keep track of them all.


----------



## franandaj

We woke up earlier Friday morning, but didnt get out of bed at the agreed upon time.  It was still OK, we got down to breakfast before 8:30AM which seems to be the magic time.  As soon as 8:30 hit, there was a long line at the omelet station.  Luckily we already had our breakfast.  I ordered us some eggs over easy while Fran fetched us toast and bacon. They also gave me bacon and sausage with the eggs.









She had also grabbed a bowl of fruit.  Then I went back and got us each a piece of toast and some more sausages.





So much for my diet today!  

We spent about half an hour in the room before we went downstairs to meet up for the Cruise.  Otherwise known as, You Only Drive Twice.  There were already some nice cars in the parking lot.









Our registration included a box lunch which we picked up on our way to our cars.  This morning we were pleased to run into a friend that we know from Band.  He is a member of the San Francisco band, and didnt know we had joined the car club.  We had a nice chat with him while we waited to start the drive.





Everyone was given a sheet with turn by turn directions on it, the drive was about 35 miles long and we were told it would take about an hour.  Shortly before 11:00 we were on our way.  There was a little bit of driving through the city involved before we got to the country side.  Some of the first people to start got way ahead of us while we were stopped at a light.  Eventually we caught up to some of the cars who kept a leisurely pace so that others could join in behind us.





This field of blooming yellow flowers was very pretty, the pictures dont do it justice.









This was our caravan that we followed most of the way.  Eventually the white Mercedes got fed up and passed the Thunderbird.





We passed quaint little wine tasting shops along the way.





And the vineyards where their wine grows.





We briefly drove through Pismo & Grover Beach, this was about as close to the ocean as we got on this drive.





Then we passed through Arroyo Grande which was a quaint little town.  The pictures I got were not of the cute little buildings, but you sort of get the idea.









Then we were back out in wine country again.





You can sort of see the caravan behind us.





We drove through the chaparral





This was about the last time that we saw these three cars in front of us because right after I took this shot, the first two cars missed the turn.   All of a sudden the gray car became the leader of the pack! 





We were almost at the end of our drive anyways, so it was probably less than two miles until we reached our destination.  They had reserved a picnic area at a local park for us.  There was plenty of seating and they had cold water and lemonade.  I forgot to bring my camera down to the picnic area because I was so worried about finding us a seat in the shade and for Fran to walk all the way down to the picnic location.

We sat with our friend from SF at lunch and also met some new friends.  Jon was a hoot!  We had a great time chatting with him and I think were now friends for life.  He told us all kinds of stories about things that happened in the 80s.  Youll see a picture of him later from the Happy Hour.

These were pretty much lunch with another half of a sandwich, fresh fruit cup, and a cookie.





After lunch we were both pretty tired and decided that we wanted to head back to the room and take a nap.  Now for me to want to take a nap is pretty drastic.  We got back and our room hadnt been cleaned yet.  Being DVC, it really doesnt bother me that much not to have daily housekeeping, so we just put up the Do Not Disturb sign and went to sleep.  I must have been tired, because I DID sleep for over an hour.

Feeling refreshed, we dressed for dinner and went down to enjoy the Happy Hour.


----------



## dolphingirl47

What a shame about the two cars that had such bad luck. I hope that the one that has broken down can be fit. The theme looks a lot of fun and the scenery on that drive is just stunning.

Corinna


----------



## ACDSNY

Sounds like your enjoying your weekend!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Those back roads look amazing; the kind of scenery I'd love to see when driving.  Sounds like you're having a great time with 3D life.  

And you must have been tired out....if you're having a nap.


----------



## Luvchefmic

yes the back roads, I would be going back there again to check it all out see if the vineyards had tours lovely my sister lives very near here http://www.jamesportwines.com/ we used to love going especially in the fall


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> What a shame about the two cars that had such bad luck. I hope that the one that has broken down can be fit. The theme looks a lot of fun and the scenery on that drive is just stunning.
> 
> Corinna



We spoke to the guy who owned the one that broke down in Buellton.  He said that he even has the part to fix his car at home, but that is in So Cal.  I'm sure his car can be fixed, but the other guys were just going to walk away.  Very sad.  I'm glad we didn't chance it.



PrincessInOz said:


> Those back roads look amazing; the kind of scenery I'd love to see when driving.  Sounds like you're having a great time with 3D life.
> 
> And you must have been tired out....if you're having a nap.



They come up with some nice scenic drives, although what was a little disappointing was that they said it was mix of inland and coastal.  We didn't see any actual coastal.  However, the inland was very nice and relaxing we enjoyed it.

I was tired!  There have only been a handful of occasions where I have taken naps, other than when I have been ill.  This was one of a rare few!



Luvchefmic said:


> yes the back roads, I would be going back there again to check it all out see if the vineyards had tours lovely my sister lives very near here http://www.jamesportwines.com/ we used to love going especially in the fall



Someday we will go to New York and check out the wineries there.  I'm sure it's a lovely place!


----------



## franandaj

As we descended to the lobby, here are few shots of the crowd who has gathered for the Happy Hour













Im not sure if you can see the banners which appeared today as well.  There are two in the middle for Pu**y Galores Flying School.  There was a Drax Industries and a Spectre Octopus, there are a couple others, but we didnt get that far in the episodes that we watched so I didnt recognize them.  I still want to finish all the episodes someday!





They had set up a second bar tonight which was smart.  I spent a lot of time in line last night, there were still lines, but not as bad.  They were offering these two themed cocktails, but I just stuck with wine and Fran her margarita, rocks, salt.





As we perused the various spectacles, we ran across this gentleman.  If you dont know, he is a Lincoln Continental, post murder, post crusher.  We DID see that one!





And if youve seen Goldfinger





This man fancied himself Pu**y Galore, Goldfingers (alleged) lesbian pilot.





Im not sure which Russian Villain we have here, but Im sure he is someone.





And our friend Jon that we met at lunch.  He didnt watch any of the Bond movies, but he found those Yoyos at the Dollar Tree in the parking lot and turned them into earrings!  Brilliant!





Im not sure what Villain he is playing, we didnt get that far, but the hook for a hand Im sure gives it away, Jill?





After the cocktail hour was over, we noticed everyone migrating towards the Ballroom area where the meal would be served.  Based on the color of the string on your lanyard, you were allowed in to take a seat.  We were in the second group (following the VIPs who organized the event), and found a table with some nice folks from the San Francisco Chapter.  









They had video screens set up at each end of the room so that we could easily see what was going on.





I found this salad inedible due to the overwhelming flavor of cilantro.





The chicken was quite good.  I couldnt finish it all and unfortunately they wont give you a doggie bag.  Everything was good, but I imagine if I ate the whole plate there must have been about 2000 calories on that plate alone!





Luckily dessert was snack sized.  Although Im sure it packed a ton of calories too, it was a Bananas Foster Tart.





After dinner they played a game show.  Youll be showing your age if you know this show.





They played a clip from the real show when Sean Connery was on it and it was hilarious!  Then we went to the live version.  A couple of the car club members played the celebrities which were all characters from the Bond movies.





The panel quizzed each one of them.





This last one was supposedly Pu**y Galore.





After this the show was over.  They had a leather party going on and I peeked into the room.  If you have never experienced a gay leather party, I cant help you.  I looked into the room and could tell that some naughty stuff was probably going to go on in there, but I was tired and ready to go to bed, so we headed back to our room and called it a night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great event.  Love the James Bond references....naughty and nice.

Food looks great.  Sorry you didn't like the cilantro.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Wow another great update! I love this! I feel like we can all travel with you it's wonderful. Now why aren't you and Fran dressed as M with one of your cats on your lap lol. 


That hotel is really nice! Love the lobby! All the effort that the people organising this event have gone to is amazing. How does it get funded it? Do you buy a ticket or does it come from membership? I am so impressed! I love the James Bond theme. I should be ashamed of myself being British but I must confess to not having seen all the films. I loved the new film. Judi Dench is brill as M! 

Hope today is fun. I just love this trip report we have nothing like this in the UK. I don't even know what a chapter is. But am guessing it's a club that you belong to? 

Lovely photos I like the one of the two of you at the table cutey couple  

Very excited about meeting you. I give Jo an update on your trip verbally every night when she gets home every night from work she loves it!


----------



## dgbg100106

I would have tried the drinks...  I drink old fashions all the time, one of my go to drinks...  But the other would have been worth a try!

I think I need that software that converts speech to text, so I could recite everything I wanted to tell and that would be easier than typing everything up.  I always forget too much, you are doing a wonderful job!


----------



## jedijill

That would be Ernst Blofeld who heads the evil SPECTRE.

Jill in CO


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

dgbg100106 said:


> I would have tried the drinks...  I drink old fashions all the time, one of my go to drinks...  But the other would have been worth a try!
> 
> I think I need that software that converts speech to text, so I could recite everything I wanted to tell and that would be easier than typing everything up.  I always forget too much, you are doing a wonderful job!



I was wondering what an 'old fashioned' was. Don Draper in the Mad Men series we were watching the other night made one. Now I know!


----------



## dgbg100106

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I was wondering what an 'old fashioned' was. Don Draper in the Mad Men series we were watching the other night made one. Now I know!



the better the bourbon the better the drink.  You know sometimes there is enough other stuff in a drink to cover up the flavor, no true in an old fashion, you have to start with good bourbon.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

dgbg100106 said:


> the better the bourbon the better the drink.  You know sometimes there is enough other stuff in a drink to cover up the flavor, no true in an old fashion, you have to start with good bourbon.



Sounds sensible. Like cooking right? If seabass is your base ingredient get a decent piece of Seabass. Don't try to disguise it with loads of spices etc. just enhance it a little kind of showing it off. if it's good and cooked well it doesn't actually need much.  I get it. Bourbon is your core ingredient


----------



## dgbg100106

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Sounds sensible. Like cooking right? If seabass is your base ingredient get a decent piece of Seabass. Don't try to disguise it with loads of spices etc. just enhance it a little kind of showing it off. if it's good and cooked well it doesn't actually need much.  I get it. Bourbon is your core ingredient


----------



## Pinkocto

Great updates Alison! Is 007 always the theme or is every year different?


----------



## sarahk0204

Another hooray for Embassy Suites!

We are staying in a Hilton Suites in just 4 days.  The breakfast usually costs extra at these, but we got a deal with breakfast and internet included. 

My best friend and her DH are car people.  They are Buick fans, with a '70 GS and an '87 Grand National.  They would love something like this.  What a lovely drive!


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Great event.  Love the James Bond references....naughty and nice.
> 
> Food looks great.  Sorry you didn't like the cilantro.



That was a really fun night!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Wow another great update! I love this! I feel like we can all travel with you it's wonderful. Now why aren't you and Fran dressed as M with one of your cats on your lap lol.
> 
> 
> That hotel is really nice! Love the lobby! All the effort that the people organising this event have gone to is amazing. How does it get funded it? Do you buy a ticket or does it come from membership? I am so impressed! I love the James Bond theme. I should be ashamed of myself being British but I must confess to not having seen all the films. I loved the new film. Judi Dench is brill as M!
> 
> Hope today is fun. I just love this trip report we have nothing like this in the UK. I don't even know what a chapter is. But am guessing it's a club that you belong to?
> 
> Lovely photos I like the one of the two of you at the table cutey couple
> 
> Very excited about meeting you. I give Jo an update on your trip verbally every night when she gets home every night from work she loves it!



The event organizers did a great job.  The basic event had a per person charge which included all the Saturday events, around $100pp.  There was an extra charge for the dinner Friday night and/or the drive Friday morning.  One thing we did discover about this group is that just about everyone in it has money.  Makes sense because maintaining cars is not cheap.  It seems that we are always finding ourselves in groups of people with means, and we are at the bottom of the heap!  

As far as all the props and stuff, these are just things that people in the group probably used their own funds to make just because they love to camp it up.  The guy with all the James Bond collectibles let the group use them since he already had them on hand.

A chapter is a subset of an organization which is usually locally based.  People came from as far as Seattle and Denver to attend this event but most were from LA, SF or Palm Springs area.  I'm glad that you and Jo are enjoying our experiences.



dgbg100106 said:


> I would have tried the drinks...  I drink old fashions all the time, one of my go to drinks...  But the other would have been worth a try!
> 
> I think I need that software that converts speech to text, so I could recite everything I wanted to tell and that would be easier than typing everything up.  I always forget too much, you are doing a wonderful job!



I'm not a big Whiskey drinker and I was afraid with so long of an open bar I would have too much.  There are already some gaps in my memory as it is. 

My phone has something like that, but knowing my phone it would convert it just a stupidly as it predicts my typing.  



jedijill said:


> That would be Ernst Blofeld who heads the evil SPECTRE.
> 
> Jill in CO



OK, I'm not sure we have got that far in watching the movies yet.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Sounds sensible. Like cooking right? If seabass is your base ingredient get a decent piece of Seabass. Don't try to disguise it with loads of spices etc. just enhance it a little kind of showing it off. if it's good and cooked well it doesn't actually need much.  I get it. Bourbon is your core ingredient



Kind of like wine, if you wouldn't drink it, don't cook with it.



Pinkocto said:


> Great updates Alison! Is 007 always the theme or is every year different?



The theme changes every year.  Next year is kind of dumb, I'm not sure what to do with it.  1962.



sarahk0204 said:


> Another hooray for Embassy Suites!
> 
> We are staying in a Hilton Suites in just 4 days.  The breakfast usually costs extra at these, but we got a deal with breakfast and internet included.
> 
> My best friend and her DH are car people.  They are Buick fans, with a '70 GS and an '87 Grand National.  They would love something like this.  What a lovely drive!



That sounds fun!  I'm all ready for another trip!  Next one is in 11 days!


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> That sounds fun!  I'm all ready for another trip!  Next one is in 11 days!



I love that you're getting out and about.  And with your mini-TR's, its making the time to September go really quick.  Too quick.


----------



## rentayenta

I just can't read your report before bed; it makes my stomach growl. 


What's with the gold mannequin in the bed?


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice update and yes I remember "What's my Line".


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> I love that you're getting out and about.  And with your mini-TR's, its making the time to September go really quick.  Too quick.



Ha!  I know!  We're actually getting out more than I am comfortable with, but this is my XXth reunion.  I think you had the same one last year, not sure why you beat me to it, but maybe you moved ahead in your transfer from school to school. 

I haven't been to one since the 10th so I'm looking forward to it.  Lots of potential shock factor!    At the 10th, I was married to a man, so looking forward to showing up with Fran.  She's far better than the man I showed up with X amount of years ago!   

Although it seems as though it will be a fairly casual event, no dinner, just a gathering at a bar, I have to try and confirm the whole thing, it was all coordinated by facebook.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I just can't read your report before bed; it makes my stomach growl.
> 
> 
> What's with the gold mannequin in the bed?



I can't help you with the food porn part, you should know!  

Watch the James Bond movie with Goldfinger and you'll get the mannequin....



ACDSNY said:


> Nice update and yes I remember "What's my Line".



I'm still trying to remember if i'd seen "what's my line?" But I know I'm old!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Thanks for explaining about the chapter. Also 100 pp is very good. I know what you mean though taking up a hobby and realising other members are really loaded as we say here ( have lots of cash to spare ) . Trying to keep up is hard without appearing mean! 

As I don't drink and Jo drives so doesn't drink when out the amount of times we have had to split a bill with folks that ordered champagne and spirits plus the most expensive item on the menu etc. We had soda's a moderate meal and I feel my whole weekly allowance disappearing fast! But I am always too embarrassed to say anything! 

A friend of ours is restoring an old car. It's beautiful. I will ask for a photo. A british Triumph TR6 I think. Not all finished yet but working in progress! 

Looking forward to hearing what you are up to on Moonraker today. 

Paula x


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> Ha!  I know!  We're actually getting out more than I am comfortable with, but this is my XXth reunion.  I think you had the same one last year, not sure why you beat me to it, but maybe you moved ahead in your transfer from school to school.
> 
> I haven't been to one since the 10th so I'm looking forward to it.  Lots of potential shock factor!    At the 10th, I was married to a man, so looking forward to showing up with Fran.  She's far better than the man I showed up with X amount of years ago!
> 
> Although it seems as though it will be a fairly casual event, no dinner, just a gathering at a bar, I have to try and confirm the whole thing, it was all coordinated by facebook.



I'm going to be waiting for this update.


----------



## dgbg100106

Gaps in your memory. .. glad it is not only me who does that....


----------



## PrincessInOz

dgbg100106 said:


> Gaps in your memory. .. glad it is not only me who does that....



Count this old fogie in that club!


----------



## Luvchefmic

My first "date" okay not really one parent dropped us at the movie and another picked us  up (and we were only 10 y/o) we saw "Goldfinger" boy all the memories of that movie came flooding back when I saw that one lying on the bed       "Jimmy" thought he was my boyfriend 

Some unique looking costumes for the party, looks like it was alot of fun 

Now when you mentioned the next years theme is 1962  Got me thinking I was 8 yrs old and I remember a lot going on, so I did a search 

When you scroll down past the world events and get to Pop Culture I can think of _so_ many things that can be done with 1962 It could really be quite awesome depending on what is picked and how they do it  

(AND Wal_Mart opened the 1st store that year LOVE it !!)

http://www.thepeoplehistory.com/1962.html

and YES I too remember "What's My Line ? "  can't remember what I did 2 days ago, but decades ago no problem !


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> I just can't read your report before bed; it makes my stomach growl.
> 
> 
> What's with the gold mannequin in the bed?



That's the dead girl from Goldfinger. She was coated in gold and it suffocated her....but at least she had a night with Sean Connery first. 

Jill in CO


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

jedijill said:


> That's the dead girl from Goldfinger. She was coated in gold and it suffocated her....but at least she had a night with Sean Connery first.
> 
> Jill in CO



Lol


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Here is the TR6 ( classic British car ) that friend is restoring...


From this






To this






A lot of blood swear and tears and much more money than he ever imagined! Cool though  me my dream is the buy the end product after somebody already did it and attend events like you guys! They would call me here a fair weather enthusiast lol. 

Hope you had a good day!


----------



## ACDSNY

dgbg100106 said:


> Gaps in your memory. .. glad it is not only me who does that....


 


PrincessInOz said:


> Count this old fogie in that club!


 
Me too!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Here is the TR6 ( classic British car ) that friend is restoring...


 
Very cool!


----------



## jedijill

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> A lot of blood swear and tears and much more money than he ever imagined!
> 
> Hope you had a good day!



Truer words were never spoken!  And they are never finished.  

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Thanks for explaining about the chapter. Also 100 pp is very good. I know what you mean though taking up a hobby and realising other members are really loaded as we say here ( have lots of cash to spare ) . Trying to keep up is hard without appearing mean!
> 
> As I don't drink and Jo drives so doesn't drink when out the amount of times we have had to split a bill with folks that ordered champagne and spirits plus the most expensive item on the menu etc. We had soda's a moderate meal and I feel my whole weekly allowance disappearing fast! But I am always too embarrassed to say anything!
> 
> A friend of ours is restoring an old car. It's beautiful. I will ask for a photo. A british Triumph TR6 I think. Not all finished yet but working in progress!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing what you are up to on Moonraker today.
> 
> Paula x



I think that's awful if they don't pick up the tab for their own adult beverages, believe me, if we meet up and end up at a place where you are drinking coffee or soft drinks, I will pick up the tab for the adult beverages, in fact Fran usually just picks up the tab for whatever. Regardless who is there.



PrincessInOz said:


> I'm going to be waiting for this update.



Next update will be the car show.



dgbg100106 said:


> Gaps in your memory. .. glad it is not only me who does that....







PrincessInOz said:


> Count this old fogie in that club!



 



Luvchefmic said:


> My first "date" okay not really one parent dropped us at the movie and another picked us  up (and we were only 10 y/o) we saw "Goldfinger" boy all the memories of that movie came flooding back when I saw that one lying on the bed       "Jimmy" thought he was my boyfriend
> 
> Some unique looking costumes for the party, looks like it was alot of fun
> 
> Now when you mentioned the next years theme is 1962  Got me thinking I was 8 yrs old and I remember a lot going on, so I did a search
> 
> When you scroll down past the world events and get to Pop Culture I can think of _so_ many things that can be done with 1962 It could really be quite awesome depending on what is picked and how they do it
> 
> (AND Wal_Mart opened the 1st store that year LOVE it !!)
> 
> http://www.thepeoplehistory.com/1962.html
> 
> and YES I too remember "What's My Line ? "  can't remember what I did 2 days ago, but decades ago no problem !



My first date was "Heaven Can Wait" with Warren Beatty.  His parents dropped us off and picked us up. Probably a bit later than Goldfinger, in fact (and I'm not trying to rub it in), but I think there were probably at least 3-4 James Bonds since then.  Not sure if Roger Moore was the Bond by then.



jedijill said:


> That's the dead girl from Goldfinger. She was coated in gold and it suffocated her....but at least she had a night with Sean Connery first.
> 
> Jill in CO



They even had cans of whatever that were labeled with Goldfinger's special paint that  you could have purchased on Sunday.  The ones on the table next to the girl.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Fran sounds very generous! Jo and I are too which is why we end up never saying anything re the bill! 

Hope you are both ok with the heat. Is it hot in Cali at the moment? Here in England it reached almost 90 degrees in the home counties ( counties surrounding London ) . Poor Kate having a royal baby any moment! 

Alison when you travel do you take scooters with you if so how do you have a trailer?


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Lol


your frind's MG restoration project looks amazing. Wehabe paid for all of ours, but Fran is bery parricularbabout the color choicea and sruff.




ACDSNY said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool!



I know I barele remebee waht I posted here lastbnight!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Here is the TR6 ( classic British car ) that friend is restoring...
> 
> To this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of blood swear and tears and much more money than he ever imagined! Cool though  me my dream is the buy the end product after somebody already did it and attend events like you guys! They would call me here a fair weather enthusiast lol.
> 
> Hope you had a good day!



WOW!  GReat job.


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> Truer words were never spoken!  And they are never finished.
> 
> Jill in CO



Ain't that the truth!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Fran sounds very generous! Jo and I are too which is why we end up never saying anything re the bill!
> 
> Hope you are both ok with the heat. Is it hot in Cali at the moment? Here in England it reached almost 90 degrees in the home counties ( counties surrounding London ) . Poor Kate having a royal baby any moment!
> 
> Alison when you travel do you take scooters with you if so how do you have a trailer?



Fran is very generous.  I hope you two are surviving the heat!  We have a lift on the back of our SUV.  But even so, the scooters disassemble into four small pieces that can easily be put in the back of an SUV or the trunk of a car.





One trip to WDW, we got three scooters in the car.







PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!  GReat job.


----------



## franandaj

Saturday was the day of the car show.

Since cars needed to be in place by 8AM, we figured that most of the breakfast rush would have been early, so we took our time going down to breakfast.  I decided that I better start eating a little bit better today if I didnt want to be scared to death to get on the scale next week!

Here was my breakfast of champions.





And I did squeeze in a little French Toast and sausage.  Turns out it was stuffed with bananas which turned me off completely.  So I didnt eat much of it.





Fran still had her whole nine yards.





At the car show, we were the judges (meaning the attendees of the event).  Here were the ballots for the various categories.









As we got ready to head down to the car show in the parking lot, I took these shots out our window.













These were the only two entrants in Class A Pre 1950.  Though I voted for the Buick, the Model A won this category.  I think though that the Buick won for Favorite Original.  It was his Great Grandmothers car that she bought new in 1948, she gave it to her daughter who gave it to the current owner.









Here are some of the cars in the Pre Cold War category.  1950-1960





I voted for this one for the winner in that category, plus favorite interior and favorite color.  I dont think it won any of them.  I cant remember which car won the category, but I think it might have been the red Thunderbird.













Here are a couple in the Cold War Open category 1961-1965.  Fran is still back looking at the Pre Cold War cars.





This car is the model year after our Lincoln.  I believe it won in its category, and I think it won another category as well.









Then we moved on to Cold War Closed 1961-1965.  Another Lincoln.  Part of me was sad that we didnt bring our Lincoln and also glad, there were a ton of Lincolns.





This little car was really cute too.





A couple of Thunderbirds.





Now this car belonged to Jon and his partner Claude.  At first everyone was very concerned about the smoke that was pouring out of it, but being the jokesters that were, it was a smoke machine!





The next category was Thunderball Open 1966-1970









This car would have been competition for us as it was the year and make, personally I like our car better.  We did meet the owner of this car during Happy Hour that night and we had a nice chat comparing Cougar notes.







*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

The next category was Thunderball Closed 1966-1970.  There was this pair of Cadillacs.





Now I do have to interject this.  Our hotel was in a big shopping center parking lot.  Next to the hotel was a Staples, Bed, Bath and Beyond, farther up there was a Dollar Tree in the parking lot just behind the hotel, there was a Sears, Kohls, Ralphs all kinds of big stores, and just in front of the Staples there was a Farmers Market going on until about 11AM.  It was pretty funny to see all the people who happened to come down for the Farmers Market that ended up visiting our little car show.  OK, back to the regularly scheduled programming.  









I think this is where we moved to the cars from 1971-1980.  We voted for the red one on the end and I'm pretty sure that it won the category.









Then there were the 1980 and newer cars, which really werent that interesting.  Except for the few that were cleverly staged.





At this point we had walked around the parking lot for well over an hour.  Fran was very smart and since we had the big SUV she had me throw our picnic chairs in the back.  I grabbed them out of the car and we found a spot in the shade to sit down and have a drink of water and soda.  We were sitting near these two cars.









After listening to the car do its spiel I decided to go and take a movie of it on my phone.  It wasnt clear to me if they guy demonstrating the car would play the various sequences or if the car just did it at random.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJBuGZYwwxI

After our 20-30 minute break, we decided to check out the rest of the cars.  I didnt take any pictures of the British Sports car category, but here are some of the British Luxury Cars.





This was the display from the poor guys who lost their car.





This is the one that I voted for in the Best Presentation Display category.  Im not sure if you can make out the bullet holes in the side of the car.





Here are a few more random shots of cars which I think were in the Favorite Bond Cars categories





















And with that we wrapped up our viewing of the car show.  We had been walking around over two hours (including our little break), so we packed up our chairs and decided to head out to find some lunch.


----------



## jedijill

Wow!  Some really nice cars (I saw that Mustang...looks a lot like mine but that looked like a '65).

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

That cherry red pre Cold War convertible is gorgeous. Like wow! My father was a car junkie, nothing really special, but loved to tinker and restore some. 

Looks like a really neat event. 

The town that Michael works for is small, maybe 70,000 people but they have these really neat and crowded little car shows. I can't believe how packed they get.


----------



## eandesmom

What a fun event!  Really makes me wonder if my FIL and his wife went....right up their alley and not a horrendous trip (Los Gatos). They do a fair amount of shows. Some gorgeous cars, the boys would love that and I got a kick out of the theming!


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> Wow!  Some really nice cars (I saw that Mustang...looks a lot like mine but that looked like a '65).
> 
> Jill in CO



What year is yours?



rentayenta said:


> That cherry red pre Cold War convertible is gorgeous. Like wow! My father was a car junkie, nothing really special, but loved to tinker and restore some.
> 
> Looks like a really neat event.
> 
> The town that Michael works for is small, maybe 70,000 people but they have these really neat and crowded little car shows. I can't believe how packed they get.



This is a pretty incognito event.  Since it's a gay thing, I'm not sure that they really advertise it at all.  It's mostly for us and our members, the fact that others show up and enjoy is just a fact of life.



eandesmom said:


> What a fun event!  Really makes me wonder if my FIL and his wife went....right up their alley and not a horrendous trip (Los Gatos). They do a fair amount of shows. Some gorgeous cars, the boys would love that and I got a kick out of the theming!



As I mentioned above, this is a mostly gay car club, there are quite a few straight couples who are members because they know how much fun us queers can be.  I talked to at least two or three couples, one of which told me that for 35 years they enjoyed two Manhattans before dinner every night.  They were very cute.

The club is called Great Autos of Yesteryear (see the acronym) and up in the Bay Area it is the Freewheelers.  This one is the big event of the year, there are other small ones, but this one is the biggie for the club.  I am looking forward to next year and we will have three cars ready to go incase one, or two crap out on the days before.  We will also start running them through the mechanic a month before.  

The theme is 1962, so I see the 1963 Lincoln as a possibility for "the new year", the 59 Ranchero just because it was before 1962 and maybe the 1936 Auburn since it was before 1962.  All our other cards are 1968, 1970, 1973 and Cougars.  I hope Fran doesn't buy any other cars between now and then so I guess those are our choices.


----------



## Marlea98

franandaj said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute, I love the Aussie nuances, timber floors, I love it!  We call them hardwood floors in the states, and yes they were under the carpet the whole time.  We could never have afforded to lay new floors, the cost would have been astronomical, but to refinish them was about the same price as laying new carpet.  That is a five unit building and four of the five units have had the hardwood floors restored. The one that didn't got new carpeting in 2010 because a pipe burst and the bathroom had to be rebuilt.  We wanted to restore the hardwood at that time, but insurance would only cover "returning it to the status quo", so we got new carpet.  It was still in good shape when we remodeled that unit, so we couldn't see paying to rip out perfectly good carpeting.  There is an elderly couple in there now and they plan on staying until they die.
> 
> Hardwood floors are all the rage over here.  Cleaner for asthma and other conditions, stuff doesn't get caught in the carpet.  I kind of like it since our carpets are filthy, what with   how many cats....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, and not laminate, that's actual hardwood as I was replying to Marlea.  This building was built in the 50s and I guess it was common back then.  It's the real stuff.  I'm hoping that our house has hardwood....if we buy the one I'm looking at it will....
> 
> ]​




I love American nuances too  

With timber floors we get hardwood and softwood but most people use hardwood timber so I guess really, it's the same thing   We also have a lot of people with timber-look laminate.  The first house that we had was a post-WW2 home with timber floors and they were a pain to maintain.  We had to oil them every couple of months (not hard to do) to disguise scratches and things (the joys of living with dogs and kids ).  This current house has porcelain tiles on the floor that are utterly hideous (think of our house as a sea of mis-matching browns and pinks...) but when we do renovate we will put down timber-look laminate.  We contemplated plain concrete floors and stainless steel walls until the kids and dogs are one day no longer here... ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> *[Continued from Previous Post]*
> 
> 
> After listening to the car do its spiel I decided to go and take a movie of it on my phone.  It wasnt clear to me if they guy demonstrating the car would play the various sequences or if the car just did it at random.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJBuGZYwwxI



Is it just me?  I can't seem to access this clip....





Great update.  Love the cars!!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Oh I love your scooter lift! Lol re the cat is that one of your babies? What is his or her name?   Cool re getting three in the back of the car!   Mmmmm cheerios. That indeed is the breakfast of champs. But I am addicted to your Lucky Charms. Yes I am a sugar addict. I admit it lol. We don't have them in the UK so I bring them back in the suitcase lol.   I like that you are called judges for the car show!

I like the thunderbirds best and of course I think I spy a Roller! My fav is the Rolls Royce Tourer oh man..

Great idea re chairs in car. Lol those folks shopping must have thought what on earth! The show looks great. Thank you so much for letting us all come with you!


----------



## dgbg100106

The video says it is private and I dont have access...


The car show looks like a big hit!  There are some really nice looking cars there.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

dgbg100106 said:


> The video says it is private and I dont have access...
> 
> The car show looks like a big hit!  There are some really nice looking cars there.



Ditto


----------



## Pinkocto

Some of those cars are absolutely gorgeous. I'm partial to the older ones.  What a fun event, thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Leshaface

Such a pretty car you guys have!

Next time you ever make it to Morro Bay, you MUST go to Giovanni's!  The best fish ever!  They have a nice fish market too 

I'll need to keep Embassy Suites in mind for future trips.  I've never stayed in one, but hearing about their amenities makes me definitely want to stay in one next time.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Your French toast "surprise" got me all hot underneath the collar. I hate it when restaurants do not label stuff properly when it is not clear what it contains. It may have put you off, but for me the same surprise could have been potentially life threatening. 

I loved all the names of the different categories and there were some amazing cars there. This is taking me way back when I still lived in Germany, I volunteered as a steward at a big classic car rally every summer. This was so much fun.

Corinna


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> What year is yours?
> 
> 1966
> 
> 
> 
> The theme is 1962, so I see the 1963 Lincoln as a possibility for "the new year", the 59 Ranchero just because it was before 1962 and maybe the 1936 Auburn since it was before 1962.  All our other cards are 1968, 1970, 1973 and Cougars.  I hope Fran doesn't buy any other cars between now and then so I guess those are our choices.



Man, where do you store all those cars?  I'm so jealous!

Jill in CO


----------



## ACDSNY

I'm trying to catch up.  That looks like quite a turn out at the car show.


----------



## franandaj

OK folks, I've been really busy today, we viewed two houses and Darcy and I moved a ton of boxes and then we had a Board(Bored)/Production Meeting this evening so I haven't had time to respond, but I did go to YouTube and changed the Privacy on this video to "public" from "private".  I didn't know there was such a setting, so you all should be able to see it, at least from computers.  I know I can't see them from phones.  

James Bond Car Video

I'm meeting a friend from another forum out at the park tomorrow for an awesome calorie filled lunch, at a very *special* place, so I'm not sure when I'll be back.  Sunday we have another house appointment and three open houses to hit, so we'll be pretty busy, but I hope to respond to all your comments, wrap up the weekend TR and then post the link to the D23 Expo report.  We're getting really close on that one.  I got my tickets yesterday!  

Not ignoring y'all, just super busy!


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> OK folks, I've been really busy today, we viewed two houses and Darcy and I moved a ton of boxes and then we had a Board(Bored)/Production Meeting this evening so I haven't had time to respond, but I did go to YouTube and changed the Privacy on this video to "public" from "private".  I didn't know there was such a setting, so you all should be able to see it, at least from computers.  I know I can't see them from phones.
> 
> James Bond Car Video
> 
> I'm meeting a friend from another forum out at the park tomorrow for an awesome calorie filled lunch, at a very *special* place, so I'm not sure when I'll be back.  Sunday we have another house appointment and three open houses to hit, so we'll be pretty busy, but I hope to respond to all your comments, wrap up the weekend TR and then post the link to the D23 Expo report.  We're getting really close on that one.  I got my tickets yesterday!
> 
> Not ignoring y'all, just super busy!




Yeah, we know.  You're just ignoring us'all.  

It's me.  I still can't access the video; it's asking me for a youtube account.  I might have to *borrow* DS's access and see if I can access it.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I hope that you see a suitable house on your travels. Have fun at lunch.

Corinna


----------



## jedijill

Have fun with the house hunt!  I know the rest one is out there for you and Fran!

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

Marlea98 said:


> I love American nuances too
> 
> With timber floors we get hardwood and softwood but most people use hardwood timber so I guess really, it's the same thing   We also have a lot of people with timber-look laminate.  The first house that we had was a post-WW2 home with timber floors and they were a pain to maintain.  We had to oil them every couple of months (not hard to do) to disguise scratches and things (the joys of living with dogs and kids ).  This current house has porcelain tiles on the floor that are utterly hideous (think of our house as a sea of mis-matching browns and pinks...) but when we do renovate we will put down timber-look laminate.  We contemplated plain concrete floors and stainless steel walls until the kids and dogs are one day no longer here...



Back when these apartments were built they didn't have laminate!  I guess they put in the carpet to make it easier to maintain, but now people don't like all the allergens in carpeting so the hardwood works well for us.



PrincessInOz said:


> Is it just me?  I can't seem to access this clip....
> 
> Great update.  Love the cars!!



The cars were really cool.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh I love your scooter lift! Lol re the cat is that one of your babies? What is his or her name?   Cool re getting three in the back of the car!   Mmmmm cheerios. That indeed is the breakfast of champs. But I am addicted to your Lucky Charms. Yes I am a sugar addict. I admit it lol. We don't have them in the UK so I bring them back in the suitcase lol.   I like that you are called judges for the car show!
> 
> I like the thunderbirds best and of course I think I spy a Roller! My fav is the Rolls Royce Tourer oh man..
> 
> Great idea re chairs in car. Lol those folks shopping must have thought what on earth! The show looks great. Thank you so much for letting us all come with you!



That cat is Mac.  He is our roamer cat.  When I start talking about the houses we are looking at, he is the one that we worry about.  We have four that go outside (plus Olga but she always comes back) and of the four Mac is the only one that worries us.

Everyone who paid to attend the car show got a card, so all of us were the judges.  I can't eat sugar, just never developed a taste.  I thought the naked cheerios were sweet compared to my normal corn flakes.



dgbg100106 said:


> The video says it is private and I dont have access...
> 
> The car show looks like a big hit!  There are some really nice looking cars there.





Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Ditto



Can either of you see it since I changed the privacy??



Pinkocto said:


> Some of those cars are absolutely gorgeous. I'm partial to the older ones.  What a fun event, thanks for sharing with us



I definitely like the ones from the 1950s-1970s....that's when most of ours are from.



Leshaface said:


> Such a pretty car you guys have!
> 
> Next time you ever make it to Morro Bay, you MUST go to Giovanni's!  The best fish ever!  They have a nice fish market too
> 
> I'll need to keep Embassy Suites in mind for future trips.  I've never stayed in one, but hearing about their amenities makes me definitely want to stay in one next time.



Thanks!  I looked at Giovanni's, I was checking out Yelp when we were choosing places and I couldn't figure out if Giovanni's had a dining room or not.  There were two places we were choosing between, both had dining rooms, I think the deciding factor between the two places with dining rooms was that  the one we went with had a choice of grilled fish, whereas the other had only "catch of the day".  Does Giovanni's have a dining room?  I know there was another place with a market that looked like it only had a take out window.  I was thinking that was Giovanni's....

Embassy Suites are one of my favorites, Hilton chains are the other place we accumulate points (besides American Airlines) and on the occasion that we can stay there I love to stay at Embassy Suites, their breakfasts are wonderful, especially if you get the custom omelets or eggs, and then free drinks from 5-7 every night what's not to love?



dolphingirl47 said:


> Your French toast "surprise" got me all hot underneath the collar. I hate it when restaurants do not label stuff properly when it is not clear what it contains. It may have put you off, but for me the same surprise could have been potentially life threatening.
> 
> I loved all the names of the different categories and there were some amazing cars there. This is taking me way back when I still lived in Germany, I volunteered as a steward at a big classic car rally every summer. This was so much fun.
> 
> Corinna



That is really awful.  I hadn't even thought of that.  The French Toast was offered in the same section where the custom eggs were made.  I cut through the line to get the French Toast since I didn't want the eggs, and since the gal who handed it to me had a conversation, as in, "Can I get some of the French Toast, I am not waiting for an omelet.  Can you give me another piece, can I get some sausage?  Can I get three more pieces?"  You would think at some point she might have said that there was "stuff inside".  Fran told me that there was also raisins and a few other things inside of the toast.

I suppose they think you will ask if you have any allergies.  I agree with you that there should be some kind of posting or notification that there are potential allergens in the food.

The organizers of the event were quite clever.  I thought their categories were very fun as well.  This year was organized by the LA group.  Next year is the SF group, it alternates each year.  Some people admitted that the LA folks were more "hooked up" as far as movie and theatrical props, but that the SF folks were far more creative.  I will look forward to what they have in store next year.



jedijill said:


> Man, where do you store all those cars?  I'm so jealous!
> 
> Jill in CO


 
Well since we own three buildings, each with a variety of garages, and exterior parking spaces, we sort of play the shell game as to where all the cars are stored.  Also since one or more of them are at the garage at any given time, that works to our advantage.  I'm hoping that the house we buy will have space for at least 4-6 cars so that we can store at least two in a garage there and maybe another few in garages around in our buildings....



ACDSNY said:


> I'm trying to catch up.  That looks like quite a turn out at the car show.



Glad you are catching up.  It was quite the show!  



PrincessInOz said:


> Yeah, we know.  You're just ignoring us'all.
> 
> It's me.  I still can't access the video; it's asking me for a youtube account.  I might have to *borrow* DS's access and see if I can access it.



I'm sorry that you can't see it what about with your DS's account?



dolphingirl47 said:


> I hope that you see a suitable house on your travels. Have fun at lunch.
> 
> Corinna



Well yesterday I found one I want, it has issues, but we still need to look around. Tomorrow we will see at least four more.  I'm hoping that after seeing those Fran will realize that we need to make an offer on the one that we saw yesterday!    I REALLY want that one, and can't see how another that we are looking at will top it, but you never know.



jedijill said:


> Have fun with the house hunt!  I know the rest one is out there for you and Fran!
> 
> Jill in CO



I think we have found it, I just have to convince her!


----------



## PrincessInOz

you found a house?  Hope Fran loves it too.


----------



## Marlea98

Fingers crossed for the house.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Hope the house works out! Let us know. Managed to see the video now so thanks for that. So cool that the owners of the car let people sit in it! I wonder where they got that wonderful Skyfall standup poster? That is awesome! 

Your cat Mac is dead cute. That must be a worry re if you move. Do you have pets microchipped over there? We have our dogs microchipped. They inject a small chip inside the neck skin which when scanned has our names and address in case they go AWOL. We have two shih tzu's. very highly priced dogs here in the UK they get stolen from people's garden. I live in fear of my babies getting taken! I have alarms on the doors and gates! Nobody getting my little angels!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> Well yesterday I found one I want, it has issues, but we still need to look around. Tomorrow we will see at least four more.  I'm hoping that after seeing those Fran will realize that we need to make an offer on the one that we saw yesterday!    I REALLY want that one, and can't see how another that we are looking at will top it, but you never know.



I am glad that you found a house that you like. What issues does it have? 

Corinna


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that you found a house that you like. What issues does it have?
> 
> Corinna



Maybe it's parents didn't love it as a child lol...


----------



## dgbg100106

PrincessInOz said:


> Yeah, we know.  You're just ignoring us'all.
> 
> It's me.  I still can't access the video; it's asking me for a youtube account.  I might have to *borrow* DS's access and see if I can access it.



I am getting the same error...


----------



## dgbg100106

so glad you found a house....

Fingers crossed...


----------



## rentayenta

Hope your calorie filled special lunch was amazing.  Maybe we need some food porn to make up for you ignoring us? 


Did you make an offer?


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> you found a house?  Hope Fran loves it too.



Well I like it but she says we need to look at more. She keeps saying "what if you stayed with your first love?  You'd stilk be with so-and-so."  However I think it will be pretty tough to beat this one. Finding a one level house with the square fottage we are looking for is pretty major.


----------



## franandaj

Marlea98 said:


> Fingers crossed for the house.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks! We are viewing four others today so we'll have a good idea if the one we saw Friday was really that special.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hope the house works out! Let us know. Managed to see the video now so thanks for that. So cool that the owners of the car let people sit in it! I wonder where they got that wonderful Skyfall standup poster? That is awesome!
> 
> Your cat Mac is dead cute. That must be a worry re if you move. Do you have pets microchipped over there? We have our dogs microchipped. They inject a small chip inside the neck skin which when scanned has our names and address in case they go AWOL. We have two shih tzu's. very highly priced dogs here in the UK they get stolen from people's garden. I live in fear of my babies getting taken! I have alarms on the doors and gates! Nobody getting my little angels!



You seem to be the only one who can see the video.  All our kitties are microchipped. Unfortunately in my experience it mainly lets them know who to call when they find their body. I didn't realize that shih tzu's were so prized.  Mac is cute but he can be a butthead.


----------



## dgbg100106

I know this is off topic, kind of....

when is your next visit to DL?  Do you want to shop for me?


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that you found a house that you like. What issues does it have?
> 
> Corinna





Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Maybe it's parents didn't love it as a child lol...



Funny Paula!  No, I'm not sure if you are familiar with Bellflower Blvd.  It is a very busy majir street in Long Beach. The backyard of the house backs up very close to Bellflower Blvd.  There are 12ft fences, but we are afraid that Mac might climb the fence and goo wandering on the busy street.

Also we want our movie room to be our Haunted Mansion room, but this pkace is just so open, beautiful and airy and the natural room to be the movie room just won't work as a HM room.  Also the walls are texture coated so our HM wallpaper woukd require some work to apply it.

This is the easiest remedied issue, the master bath has no tub much less a Jacuzzi tub so we woukd need to install one. Other than that, I think it is perfect!  It wiukd be a wonderful place for parties and entertaining.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> I am getting the same error...







dgbg100106 said:


> so glad you found a house....
> 
> Fingers crossed...



I just hope that if this one is it that it doesn't slip out from under us. It has been on the market a while, but it has all the components that I really want.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Hope your calorie filled special lunch was amazing.  Maybe we need some food porn to make up for you ignoring us?
> 
> 
> Did you make an offer?



I have one more update from the weekend. It has food porn. Then I will post the link to the Expo TR.  I only took pics of my ppates yesterday. It wasn't that hyped but it sure was good!



dgbg100106 said:


> I know this is off topic, kind of....
> 
> when is your next visit to DL?  Do you want to shop for me?



Of course! We love to spend other people's money! I was there yesterday but I'm back later next week.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Oh I see the issues re the house now thanks for the explanation. 


I viewed the video using the original link you sent out. Hey presto it worked! 

Looking forward to food porn update  In hospital on wednesday having my infusion so could do with some good reading material for distraction!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> I just hope that if this one is it that it doesn't slip out from under us. It has been on the market a while, but it has all the components that I really want.



Since it has been on the market awhile, hopefully it will be there when you can get Fran to come along.. to your way of thinking...


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> I have one more update from the weekend. It has food porn. Then I will post the link to the Expo TR.  I only took pics of my ppates yesterday. It wasn't that hyped but it sure was good!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! We love to spend other people's money! I was there yesterday but I'm back later next week.



Food Porn....

ok I am ready for a new Harvey...  It is white, looks like notebook paper with a pencil drawing of Minnie and Mickey...


----------



## dgbg100106

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh I see the issues re the house now thanks for the explanation.
> 
> 
> I viewed the video using the original link you sent out. Hey presto it worked!
> 
> Looking forward to food porn update  In hospital on wednesday having my infusion so could do with some good reading material for distraction!



Good luck with everything...


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> We woke up earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We drove through the chaparral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]





I just LOVE this picture, Alison!  

And that car looks just like my father's car but it's probably not since I know nothing about cars.     That's the kind of sentences you get for middle of the night postings.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> This man fancied himself Pu**y Galore, Goldfingers (alleged) lesbian pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure which Russian Villain we have here, but Im sure he is someone.



 on both and your descriptions.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> Saturday was the day of the car show.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]




Oh I'm going to have to show my father this entire post.  He'll just love it.  He has some old cars, a 53' Packard and an 89' Lincoln (bought to be able to get my mom in for shows - pretty scary that 89' can be antique!!!) but I assure you not the means!!!  

He had a 29' Chevy for awhile and some idiotic police officer gave him a speeding ticket.


----------



## lisaviolet

I can see the first video - must be a mother country and her loyal offspring issue.  I guess you all should never have argued about taxes. 

Unless, you fixed it and I don't read well enough!  Which is absolutely a possibility. 

The house - exciting times Alison.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

dgbg100106 said:


> Good luck with everything...



Thank you!


----------



## lisaviolet

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Looking forward to food porn update  In hospital on wednesday having my infusion so could do with some good reading material for distraction!



She's very good reading material, isn't she?  

Paula, don't really know how best to communicate this - but good wishes sent.  

Lisa


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I have one more update from the weekend. It has food porn. Then I will post the link to the Expo TR.  I only took pics of my ppates yesterday. It wasn't that hyped but it sure was good!





Food porn! Food porn! Food porn!  Even my banana is dancing.


----------



## TifffanyD

rentayenta said:


> Food porn! Food porn! Food porn!  Even my banana is dancing.



Ummm... Dirty? Lol


----------



## rentayenta

TifffanyD said:


> Ummm... Dirty? Lol




LOL! Heck no. Its really a dancing banana.


----------



## jedijill

TifffanyD said:


> Ummm... Dirty? Lol



  I thought the same thing!  

Jill in CO


----------



## TifffanyD

rentayenta said:


> LOL! Heck no. Its really a dancing banana.



Ok but you led with food "porn" and finished up with your banana REALLY dancing... Lol!!!


----------



## rentayenta

TifffanyD said:


> Ok but you led with food "porn" and finished up with your banana REALLY dancing... Lol!!!




  My brain didn't even go there but that's funny!


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh I see the issues re the house now thanks for the explanation.
> 
> 
> I viewed the video using the original link you sent out. Hey presto it worked!
> 
> Looking forward to food porn update  In hospital on wednesday having my infusion so could do with some good reading material for distraction!



It appears we can work past the issues because after we viewed a house today, she told me to call the contractor and see if he coukd come see the house.  We have an appointment tomorrow!


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> It appears we can work past the issues because after we viewed a house today, she told me to call the contractor and see if he coukd come see the house.  We have an appointment tomorrow!





Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> Since it has been on the market awhile, hopefully it will be there when you can get Fran to come along.. to your way of thinking...



I think she has! Hopefully I can post a link to pictures tonight.


----------



## scottny

The room looked nice. 
The hotel does look pretty. 
The town you visited is cute. Love the sea otters. 
The rock is impressive. 
The story of the car on fire is scary, glad they were able to get out okay. 
The drive pics were great. I loved the yellow field of flowers pics.  
ROTF! A leather party. 
Great car pics. 
All caught up again.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> Food Porn....
> 
> ok I am ready for a new Harvey...  It is white, looks like notebook paper with a pencil drawing of Minnie and Mickey...



I'll see what we can find when we're out there on Friday.


----------



## TifffanyD

I love the princess vs villains Harvey's!!!


I was looking for a small world le sportsac but they didn't have me. Thought about a Harvey... My friend uses her cm discount for me


----------



## TifffanyD

franandaj said:


> I think she has! Hopefully I can post a link to pictures tonight.



If not... Is there a link to the listing?


----------



## franandaj

lisaviolet said:


> I just LOVE this picture, Alison!
> 
> And that car looks just like my father's car but it's probably not since I know nothing about cars.     That's the kind of sentences you get for middle of the night postings.



I don't know what kind of car it was but I know it wasn't a Packard.



lisaviolet said:


> on both and your descriptions.



Well????? 



lisaviolet said:


> Oh I'm going to have to show my father this entire post.  He'll just love it.  He has some old cars, a 53' Packard and an 89' Lincoln (bought to be able to get my mom in for shows - pretty scary that 89' can be antique!!!) but I assure you not the means!!!
> 
> He had a 29' Chevy for awhile and some idiotic police officer gave him a speeding ticket.



The cop probably just wanted a closer look at the car!


----------



## franandaj

lisaviolet said:


> I can see the first video - must be a mother country and her loyal offspring issue.  I guess you all should never have argued about taxes.
> 
> Unless, you fixed it and I don't read well enough!  Which is absolutely a possibility.
> 
> The house - exciting times Alison.





I am very excited about the house



lisaviolet said:


> She's very good reading material, isn't she?
> 
> Paula, don't really know how best to communicate this - but good wishes sent.
> 
> Lisa



You're funny.  I hope the infusion goes well Paula, I'll try to get the food porn up!



rentayenta said:


> Food porn! Food porn! Food porn!  Even my banana is dancing.





TifffanyD said:


> Ummm... Dirty? Lol





rentayenta said:


> LOL! Heck no. Its really a dancing banana.





jedijill said:


> I thought the same thing!
> 
> Jill in CO





TifffanyD said:


> Ok but you led with food "porn" and finished up with your banana REALLY dancing... Lol!!!





rentayenta said:


> My brain didn't even go there but that's funny!



You all are too funny amusing yourselves here.   



jedijill said:


> Jill in CO



  



scottny said:


> The room looked nice.
> The hotel does look pretty.
> The town you visited is cute. Love the sea otters.
> The rock is impressive.
> The story of the car on fire is scary, glad they were able to get out okay.
> The drive pics were great. I loved the yellow field of flowers pics.
> ROTF! A leather party.
> Great car pics.
> All caught up again.



Thanks for stopping by Scott!



TifffanyD said:


> If not... Is there a link to the listing?



My pictures are better!


----------



## franandaj

Ok folks, here it is.  I hope that you all can see this link.

The house I hope that we buy!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Ok folks, here it is.  I hope that you all can see this link.
> 
> The house I hope that we buy!




 Who is *Olga* and how can I be her? 


Wow! That home is unreal. I hope you get it too. It's truly remarkable. A walk in fridge and a tiki bar? Why would you ever need to leave? It's simply beautiful. I really like the red window treatments. Gave me an idea for my big windows.


----------



## jedijill

Omg!!!  I love the house... That kitchen is gorgeous but you really had me at the tiki bar!   Looks like plenty of room for me to come to California to escape the Colorado winter!  

BUY IT!

Jill in CO


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> Who is *Olga* and how can I be her?
> 
> 
> Wow! That home is unreal. I hope you get it too. It's truly remarkable. A walk in fridge and a tiki bar? Why would you ever need to leave? It's simply beautiful. I really like the red window treatments. Gave me an idea for my big windows.



My name is Olga.... Jill is just my fake spy name.  

Olga in CO


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:


> It appears we can work past the issues because after we viewed a house today, she told me to call the contractor and see if he coukd come see the house. We have an appointment tomorrow!


 


franandaj said:


> Ok folks, here it is. I hope that you all can see this link.
> 
> The house I hope that we buy!


 
Woo hoo on the appointment tomorrow, I'd want that place too!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Who is *Olga* and how can I be her?
> 
> 
> Wow! That home is unreal. I hope you get it too. It's truly remarkable. A walk in fridge and a tiki bar? Why would you ever need to leave? It's simply beautiful. I really like the red window treatments. Gave me an idea for my big windows.



I know!  That's why I was saying maybe we didn't need to go to the VGC for my 50th, but maybe we still do.  I don't want my nephews staying here over night!   

This is Olga, she was inherited to us from Fran's father when he died four years ago.  She is 1 cat household cat.  Recently she has been putting up with invaders in her apartment, but she lives alone.  That's why we rotate back and forth between bedrooms each night.  One night with Olga, one night with the herd.  When we have guests they stay with Olga.  I'm not sure if you read PIO's TR from last year, but she spent two nights with Olga in "her" apartment.  She would lose a bit of space at this new house, but at least she would not have to blend with the rest of the herd.








jedijill said:


> Omg!!!  I love the house... That kitchen is gorgeous but you really had me at the tiki bar!   Looks like plenty of room for me to come to California to escape the Colorado winter!
> 
> BUY IT!
> 
> Jill in CO



Well, we do have a guest suite as long as you don't mind sharing with Olga!  It has no tub, but there is always the bathroom down the hall.  I plan on replacing the makeup area and second sink in the Master with a Jacuzzi tub, so I will have my own, the other will be for guests.

All I really cared about in the listing was the single floor part and I was thrilled that the kitchen and family room shared a space.  The pool and tiki bar were a total surprise, but but awesome surprises!



jedijill said:


> My name is Olga.... Jill is just my fake spy name.
> 
> Olga in CO







ACDSNY said:


> Woo hoo on the appointment tomorrow, I'd want that place too!



I "KNEW" from the moment that we saw it that we wouldn't find anything better for the price and location.  A one story with that kind of square footage is unheard of, and the lot was absolutely amazing.  We are just taking a chance with the fact that there is busy street close by on the other side of the fence.  Our gardener will need to do some heavy trimming so they can't climb the bougainvillea to reach the top of the fences. 

We might be able to save on the gym membership by swimming in our own pool.  We will have to hire a service to take care of it, but that should be OK.   Better than me trying to regulate the chlorine.  I will love being able to work out swimming at home!  And the parties we can throw, there is a whole pool house with toilet and shower.  We are going to use the sauna for instrument storage so that will be not usable, but how many people really want a sauna in So Cal?  Just go outside!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

First of all omg re house I hope you get it because it's amazing. It's like the after on Extreme make over house edition when they 'move the bus' I kept expecting Ty to pop out! 

But I did think it was cheating to put that gorgeous professional model in the photo's to dress it..... ;-) 

I love all the rooms and love the idea of the haunted mansion movie room! I have always wanted to buy a classic car cut it in half and make a drive in movie in my dream home where you sit in the car and watch a big screen. A popcorn machine and servers on roller skates lol... ( poor Jo will she dress up ? ) 

Update us! Fingers crossed! Plenty of scope for food porn to come out that kitchen. May I suggest an open kitchen with a webcam so your dis friends can enjoy 24 x 7 live streaming of food porn?  

Paula xxx


----------



## eandesmom

You had me at tiki bar! I would live an outdoor kitchen!!!!

Lovely house, dinger crosses!


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> First of all omg re house I hope you get it because it's amazing. It's like the after on Extreme make over house edition when they 'move the bus' I kept expecting Ty to pop out!
> 
> But I did think it was cheating to put that gorgeous professional model in the photo's to dress it..... ;-)
> 
> I love all the rooms and love the idea of the haunted mansion movie room! I have always wanted to buy a classic car cut it in half and make a drive in movie in my dream home where you sit in the car and watch a big screen. A popcorn machine and servers on roller skates lol... ( poor Jo will she dress up ? )
> 
> Update us! Fingers crossed! Plenty of scope for food porn to come out that kitchen. May I suggest an open kitchen with a webcam so your dis friends can enjoy 24 x 7 live streaming of food porn?
> 
> Paula xxx



All we have to do is offer enough money close to the asking price and we will hopefully get it.  Then there is the whole loan qualifying thing, but hopefully we won't have a problem with that.  We were "prequalified" last Fall so we'll see.

I don't think I want 24x7 live streaming as some days I don't want to captured on film!  



eandesmom said:


> You had me at tiki bar! I would live an outdoor kitchen!!!!
> 
> Lovely house, finger crosses!



I don't even think that was in the description, it was just a total bonus!  The even better thing was that evidently the owner's sons burned up the BBQ a couple weeks ago and they plan on replacing it with a new one when the house sells!

I will also bring my charcoal one because I am a creature of habit, there are just some things better on the charcoal than gas, but wow! what an awesome hang out spot.  I hope that Fran gives us time off to enjoy having a great place to chill!

I totally hope that we can move in there.  I think the cats would venture out in the neighborhood as opposed to jumping the 12 ft walls, and most of the outdoor ones would be happy hanging out in the yard.  I mean Fern Grotto, who wouldn't love to just hang there?

I'm excited.  After the awful let down of the nasty neighbors on 1st street, this is a much nicer place and our cost for the addition on 1st street makes an awesome down payment and the rent on 1st street puts a big dent in the mortgage payment, so what's not to love?  And we don't need an elevator!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Great bonus not needing an elevator! What peace of mind moving forward. A true home for life now if you want to. Nice feeling.

In America what time frame do you generally have from now to holding the keys if your offer is successful?


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> Well?????



Oh God, did I communicate poorly again?   I've been up since between 4 and 5 this morning so I won't even try.  Laughing.  This early morning crap is going to do me in!  

I just love your descriptions of pictures. The best. That's all.  



franandaj said:


> You all are too funny amusing yourselves here.



It was funny.  So sorry I missed that party.  



franandaj said:


> Ok folks, here it is.  I hope that you all can see this link.
> 
> The house I hope that we buy!


'

On my way! 

Oh Alison, I adore windows.  Just adore them and natural light.  Heavenly.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> Ok folks, here it is.  I hope that you all can see this link.
> 
> The house I hope that we buy!



Buy!  Buy!  Buy!


I'm happy to share a room with Olga again.  Anytime.


----------



## dgbg100106

Alison it is beautiful!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

You had me at walk in refrigerator  the house looks fantastic! Pool, tiki bar, gorgeous kitchen, so much potential.  Fingers are crossed for you


----------



## lisaviolet

Ummm, just letting you know that I've gone for two more viewings today.      I'm totally stalking your house!  


Oh how I love real estate!


----------



## dolphingirl47

That house looks absolutely amazing. I keep my fingers crossed that this will become your new home.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Great bonus not needing an elevator! What peace of mind moving forward. A true home for life now if you want to. Nice feeling.
> 
> In America what time frame do you generally have from now to holding the keys if your offer is successful?



It all depends on what you put in your offer.  Escrow generally lasts 30 days, but can go as long as 45 to 60 days.  Also we might include a "rent back" clause in case the seller doesn't find another house to move to.  We are going to work on writing the offer in the next day or two so we'll figure it out.



lisaviolet said:


> Oh God, did I communicate poorly again?   I've been up since between 4 and 5 this morning so I won't even try.  Laughing.  This early morning crap is going to do me in!
> 
> I just love your descriptions of pictures. The best. That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> It was funny.  So sorry I missed that party.
> 
> '
> 
> On my way!
> 
> Oh Alison, I adore windows.  Just adore them and natural light.  Heavenly.  Thanks for sharing.



Thanks!  I missed the party too.  Moving boxes.  



PrincessInOz said:


> Buy!  Buy!  Buy!
> 
> 
> I'm happy to share a room with Olga again.  Anytime.



I'm hoping that we might even be able to take a look at it after our lunch in September, but I won't hold my breath!



dgbg100106 said:


> Alison it is beautiful!!!



Thank you!  



Pinkocto said:


> You had me at walk in refrigerator  the house looks fantastic! Pool, tiki bar, gorgeous kitchen, so much potential.  Fingers are crossed for you



I know, it's way cool!



lisaviolet said:


> Ummm, just letting you know that I've gone for two more viewings today.      I'm totally stalking your house!
> 
> 
> Oh how I love real estate!



You're so funny!  I keep going back and looking at it too!


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:


> I "KNEW" from the moment that we saw it that we wouldn't find anything better for the price and location. A one story with that kind of square footage is unheard of, and the lot was absolutely amazing.
> 
> I will love being able to work out swimming at home! And the parties we can throw, there is a whole pool house with toilet and shower. We are going to use the sauna for instrument storage so that will be not usable, but how many people really want a sauna in So Cal? Just go outside!


 
You'll love having the pool and tiki bar area and I'm with you...who needs a sauna in So Cal.  The house looks amazing!  I hope you're able to work out a deal.


----------



## TifffanyD

Holy cats, Alison!!! That place is heaven on earth!!! WHY are the current owners selling this gem?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

30 to 40 days is good! Not sure what Escrow is we don't have it in the UK. Maybe it is similar to what we call the process of exchange and then completion of contracts in house buying. There is a lag period between exchange and completion , it can be the same day but more often about a week. Gives the lawyers a chance to square up all the house searches for anything sinister like building a car park across your kitchen lol and clear money etc. 

Good luck! I type this with one hand from my infusion clinic with drug going in my other arm! Man I could do with your food porn right now!


----------



## lisaviolet

TifffanyD said:


> Holy cats, Alison!!! That place is heaven on earth!!! WHY are the current owners selling this gem?!?!?!?!?





_____________________

Obviously so that we can have a DIS party.


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> That house looks absolutely amazing. I keep my fingers crossed that this will become your new home.
> 
> Corinna



Me too!  I have spent the last two days "working on it".  We met the contractor and Real Estate agents out there yesterday at 10:45.  Our contractor found some electrical stuff and plumbing stuff that will help us negotiate the price a little lower.  Plus I didn't get a chance to mention to you all that one of the agents has an AP for DL and we were talking about that and the Disney Collection a lot at the Open House on Sunday.

Well as we were chatting and wrapping things up yesterday, Fran mentions about a certain "special restaurant" that we'll be dining at for a friend's 70th birthday this Friday, and then throws in, "if you get us this house, you'll have reservation privileges to call up Alison and ask her to make you reservations." I was looking at her, but she said, "you should have seen the look on his face when I told him that."     He is now working his little patootie off to get this house for us!   



ACDSNY said:


> You'll love having the pool and tiki bar area and I'm with you...who needs a sauna in So Cal.  The house looks amazing!  I hope you're able to work out a deal.



Me too!  I will need a break after all the work it will take just to get the loan and submit the offer!



TifffanyD said:


> Holy cats, Alison!!! That place is heaven on earth!!! WHY are the current owners selling this gem?!?!?!?!?



Evidently the owner is an older single woman who is looking to downsize to a condo.  She will probably find some ocean view condo in a similar price range with less maintenance but even more incredible views.  

Yesterday I negotiated with Fran for part of the two floor to ceiling shoe racks in the walk in closet.  She doesn't have THAT many shoes.  Well maybe she does.    but I need a place to put my shoes and two of my closets are in the bathroom so I can't store any of my nice clothes in there!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> 30 to 40 days is good! Not sure what Escrow is we don't have it in the UK. Maybe it is similar to what we call the process of exchange and then completion of contracts in house buying. There is a lag period between exchange and completion , it can be the same day but more often about a week. Gives the lawyers a chance to square up all the house searches for anything sinister like building a car park across your kitchen lol and clear money etc.
> 
> Good luck! I type this with one hand from my infusion clinic with drug going in my other arm! Man I could do with your food porn right now!



I think Escrow here is the same thing.  It is a time period where a neutral party holds the money from the buyer and checks all sorts of things, like if the seller really owns the place free and clear, no liens, etc.  It also gives time for inspections.  We already know two of the biggies, the plumbing and electrical which will allow us to ask for some five figure discounts off the price to repair those and bring them up to code.

It might be the weekend before any new food porn.  Yesterday after the realtors, we had to call the finance guy and get started with that.  Between that and all the boxes that Fran wants me and Darcy to move, I was busy until we left for band.

Today I was scanning documents for like 8 hours, rental agreements, bank statements, driver's licenses, contracts we had to sign, you name it.  But it was easier to scan it and email it than drive it the 20 minutes there and back and have all those paper copies, with the printers jamming and other such rubbish.  Then Fran made me move boxes for another hour before we changed and ran off to Hollywood to see Sister Act.  Traffic was awful and we almost didn't make it.  We normally eat a regular restaurant, but we had to go to a CS type place tonight, but at least we got dinner!

Then I was on the phone with the real estate agent for the 40 minute drive home.  I wanted to chill out and talk to all my DIS friends so I'm up at the twilight hour and may not be able to post this until after twilight is over!  

Tomorrow we make the offer and meet with the agents at 10AM.  I have a haircut in the afternoon and we need to pack because we go to my parents after lunch on Friday (6-8 hour drive) for my HS reunion on Saturday.  Then we get a few days to relax (biting our nails while we wait to hear about the offer!)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH   

Let's hope its   



lisaviolet said:


> _____________________
> 
> Obviously so that we can have a DIS party.



Believe me, if we get this there will hopefully be lots of DIS parties!  I'm already reconsidering part of my 50th plans.  I can't completely rule out the GV at the VGC because I want to do a dinner at NR in their private room and my mom and the nephews will really look forward to going to DLR, so we'll need a couple nights there, but instead of hosting the cookout at the VGC, we can do it at our house at the Tiki bar!

I have Tiki plates, tiki lights, tiki bowls, tiki glasses, tiki tongs and tiki Mickey and Minnie salt and pepper shakers!  All from the Disney store!

And hey if F&W still hasn't come back to CA, I'll have a ton of points so my parents and the nephews can go back to the VGC while the rest of us party at our house!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Twilight starts in a bit.

Sounds like you're super busy....as am I for the next 2 weeks.  Will be popping in and out but I may not catch anyone.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I really hope you get this house! I can imagine the myriad of paperwork you have to scan. It's never ending when buying a new property. It's like a new ride at a theme park just when you think you know how it will end...oh no it changes and takes you round for a lap of honour! 

Keep hanging in there Alison. It's a really stressful process this and you must keep yourself well. I sometimes think diets should be put on hold during these times also. Your body has enough stress! 

Thanks for explaining ESCROW. Sounds like you have to barter with DW like I do to get a tiny nugget of hanging space for your clothes lol. My heart sunk when we were at AKV it has half the hanging space of SSR. I have taken to wearing non iron clothes now as a solution lol..

Keep us posted!


----------



## rentayenta

Holy girl, you have been busy busy. Good luck today at the 10 AM meeting.   I'll be pulling for you.

Love how Fran threw in the little perk.  Smooth. 

How was Sister Act? 

Hey and at least you can count all that moving and packing boxes on your FitnessPal.  Looking for the silver lining to being exhausted. 

I was up all night with the stomach flu so pardon any typos. I'm posting in a haze of no sleep and malnutrition.


----------



## Pinkocto

Wow, things are moving fast! Fingers crossed the meeting goes well  

I love Fran's side offer, she's a quick thinker.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Simply amazing home...not even going to call it a house, praying this will be your new home Have to agree with what you said..See, all the hassle of what you went through on 1st There is always a bigger and better plan down the road ( I need to keep reminding myself of this wonderful advice  ) Tell you what ? You keep reminding me and I'll keep reminding you


Enjoy all your busy coming up plans


----------



## lisaviolet

Luvchefmic said:


> S
> There is always a bigger and better plan down the road ( I need to keep reminding myself of this wonderful advice  ) Tell you what ? You keep reminding me and I'll keep reminding you



No matter what happens SO TRUE.

SO TRUE!!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> Believe me, if we get this there will hopefully be lots of DIS parties!
> :



HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I got off the disboards and work on getting more money for air!


----------



## lisaviolet

rentayenta said:


> Holy girl, you have been busy busy. Good luck today at the 10 AM meeting.   I'll be pulling for you.
> 
> Love how Fran threw in the little Disney bone.  Smooth.
> 
> How was Sister Act?
> 
> Hey and at least you can count all that moving and packing boxes on your FitnessPal.  Looking for the silver lining to being exhausted.
> 
> I was up all night with the stomach flu so pardon any typos. I'm posting in a haze of no sleep and malnutrition.



 to that, eh?  

Hope you're feeling better Jenny.


----------



## rentayenta

lisaviolet said:


> to that, eh?
> 
> Hope you're feeling better Jenny.





Thank you.  My stomach doesn't hurt anymore but I'm exhausted. Looks like I'll be very productive here today on the DIS.  I wish I could nap but I am so not a napper.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had to laugh at Fran's incentive. Let's hope that it works. How big of a problem are the electrics and and plumbing?

Corinna


----------



## Marlea98

That is one beautiful house! I could easily see myself living there even though I don't like living in the 'burbs anymore after all these years on our 5.5 acres. I hope you get it 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## eandesmom

WOW WOW WOW!

Good luck on the offer tomorrow, I'll be trolling for news!

Love Fran's "offer" and your tiki planning


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> Ok folks, here it is.  I hope that you all can see this link.
> 
> The house I hope that we buy!



Oh my gosh!  The house is AMAZING!  Whereabouts is it located in LB?  At first I was thinking near CSULB but maybe not...I remember taking a shortcut from our apartment through this nice area to get to school and the houses were gorgeous.

So.  Which bedroom is mine?!


----------



## rentayenta

Leshaface said:


> Oh my gosh!  The house is AMAZING!  Whereabouts is it located in LB?  At first I was thinking near CSULB but maybe not...I remember taking a shortcut from our apartment through this nice area to get to school and the houses were gorgeous.
> 
> So.  Which bedroom is mine?!



Did you go to CSULB? That's where I went! Class of '93.


----------



## lisaviolet

rentayenta said:


> Thank you.  My stomach doesn't hurt anymore but I'm exhausted. Looks like I'll be very productive here today on the DIS.  I wish I could nap but I am so not a napper.



Good to hear Jenny.  

I could teach you to nap - I'm quite skilled at it!


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Twilight starts in a bit.
> 
> Sounds like you're super busy....as am I for the next 2 weeks.  Will be popping in and out but I may not catch anyone.



OK looks like twilight has hit so Ive saved this post for tomorrow!

I can't believe that we started calling agents a week ago yesterday, EVENING (now today).  And within less than a week we are putting in an offer!!!!!

But with last Fall's looking and hearing about my parent's horror stories and seeing what's out there, this is by FAR the best thing on the market in this price category.  We need to snatch it before it goes away!

Hopefully our paths will cross soon.  If not in about 45 days in person, and who knows, maybe we will have Shabu Shabu for lunch and go check out the place (that is if your men will put up with it).  Heck, I'd take you back to the hotel if they wanted to bail just so you could see it!  

Perhaps you three could even stay there in the future, we'd just have to find a couch or something for DS to sleep on since we really only allotting for 2 overnight guests in Olga's room max!


----------



## Linda67

Ooh, just catching up on all your news

The house is beautiful - good luck!

I am sending pixie dust from England


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I really hope you get this house! I can imagine the myriad of paperwork you have to scan. It's never ending when buying a new property. It's like a new ride at a theme park just when you think you know how it will end...oh no it changes and takes you round for a lap of honour!
> 
> Keep hanging in there Alison. It's a really stressful process this and you must keep yourself well. I sometimes think diets should be put on hold during these times also. Your body has enough stress!
> 
> Thanks for explaining ESCROW. Sounds like you have to barter with DW like I do to get a tiny nugget of hanging space for your clothes lol. My heart sunk when we were at AKV it has half the hanging space of SSR. I have taken to wearing non iron clothes now as a solution lol..
> 
> Keep us posted!



Actually she will give me the world if I ask for it, but I think she has always wanted a walk in closet, I will let her have whatever she wants, but since there are two shoe walls, I was just hoping she would share one.  She probably has enough shoes to fill two walls, but she only wears three pairs of them.  I could maybe fill a wall, but I could get rid of a bunch of them and will when we move.  



rentayenta said:


> Holy girl, you have been busy busy. Good luck today at the 10 AM meeting.   I'll be pulling for you.
> 
> Love how Fran threw in the little perk.  Smooth.
> 
> How was Sister Act?
> 
> Hey and at least you can count all that moving and packing boxes on your FitnessPal.  Looking for the silver lining to being exhausted.
> 
> I was up all night with the stomach flu so pardon any typos. I'm posting in a haze of no sleep and malnutrition.



Well the 10AM meeting was just to sign various papers, that went OK and the agent gave us homemade cookies!  

He is definitely looking for that perk!

Sister Act was awesome!  The tunes were definitely Alan Menken, reminiscent of his other work, but not copies, and the lyrics and counterpoint were just awesome!  It was a great show, the music definitely was amazing and the show overall was really funny.

OMG! I don't need anymore moving boxes and crap toward MFP! well yesterday maybe but after today I'm done for a while!



Pinkocto said:


> Wow, things are moving fast! Fingers crossed the meeting goes well
> 
> I love Fran's side offer, she's a quick thinker.



Yeah I can't even believe that one week ago we were just thinking about places to live and now we have an offer in.  And the fact that the agent has a DL connection is so funny, but it really is a motivating factor.  She KNEW that it would yank his chain when she said it and was totally looking for that, I was blindsided so I didn't see his reaction.  She often does that to me.   



Luvchefmic said:


> Simply amazing home...not even going to call it a house, praying this will be your new home Have to agree with what you said..See, all the hassle of what you went through on 1st There is always a bigger and better plan down the road ( I need to keep reminding myself of this wonderful advice  ) Tell you what ? You keep reminding me and I'll keep reminding you
> 
> 
> Enjoy all your busy coming up plans



Sounds like a deal!    I think that you're totally right, we were meant to be steered in another direction rather than be subjected to the idiots and bigots.  I mean we NEEDED a tiki bar, who doesn't!


----------



## franandaj

lisaviolet said:


> No matter what happens SO TRUE.
> 
> SO TRUE!!!!



Absolutely!  Everything happens for a reason.  I just hope that there are no other offers in there while ours are going in!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I had to laugh at Fran's incentive. Let's hope that it works. How big of a problem are the electrics and and plumbing?
> 
> Corinna



I constantly laugh at how Fran uses things to her incentive.  That is part of her charm.  These two are definitely motivated on our behalf, we just hope there aren't other offers!  The electrical and plumbing are about $10K-15K big of problems.  It gave us good reason to put in a rather low offer, let's hope it doesn't backfire!

And I know I'm not at least 3-4 updates behind on your TR!  I hope I can catch up while we are at my folks since I won't be moving boxes or whatever for the next few days!



Marlea98 said:


> That is one beautiful house! I could easily see myself living there even though I don't like living in the 'burbs anymore after all these years on our 5.5 acres. I hope you get it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Well actually this isn't even the "burbs" it's sort of right in the heart of the city, you just can't tell.  There is a major street off the back of the property, which backs up on the VA hospital and a University.  It's really right in the middle of a bustling town, but looks like it is in the burbs because of the wonderful area.  That was our biggest hesitation was what was beyond the backyard.



eandesmom said:


> WOW WOW WOW!
> 
> Good luck on the offer tomorrow, I'll be trolling for news!
> 
> Love Fran's "offer" and your tiki planning



Hopefully we will know something by mid next week.  I will be happy if we have an answer by the time we get home!  



Leshaface said:


> Oh my gosh!  The house is AMAZING!  Whereabouts is it located in LB?  At first I was thinking near CSULB but maybe not...I remember taking a shortcut from our apartment through this nice area to get to school and the houses were gorgeous.
> 
> So.  Which bedroom is mine?!



Yup!  That's exactly where it is.    The area is called Park Estates.  I'm sure you didn't drive past this house on your shortcut, you probably took Anaheim Road from Clark to Bellflower to get to CSULB.  This place is actually way back nestled in the interior, the only problem is that it is so far back that it goes all the way back to Bellflower Blvd and if you remember the Arco off Atherton, and the hotel converted to a Medical building, this property is right behind that.  

Pretty much it backs up to Bellflower Blvd.  There are 12 ft walls but if our cats get over the walls, they are on a darned busy street.  We are hoping to put something on the top of the walls that if they can jump that high then still can't get over, but if they are still that stupid, we hope they don't try to cross the street.  This was our biggest fear, but eventually a Park Estates home all on one story with a pool, grassy yard and incredible home won out over the stupidity of the cats.  We hope they don't prove us wrong.

You can come and stay with Olga.  That will be the only other bedroom besides our own, the others will be repurposed for other uses.  Fran is already talking about a second story for the dedicated HM room!  



rentayenta said:


> Did you go to CSULB? That's where I went! Class of '93.



I think she was a few years behind you, but we have a few CSU folks here.  CSUN!  Go Matadors!  Sounds better than Go Dirtbags!


----------



## franandaj

Linda67 said:


> Ooh, just catching up on all your news
> 
> The house is beautiful - good luck!
> 
> I am sending pixie dust from England



Thank you very much!  I hope you had a wonderful trip.  Next time you come to DL, please let me know, I would love to come out and say "hi". Did you end up meeting up with Tayalltheway on one of your trips?


----------



## rentayenta

Who's sharing Olga's room with me? I hope they don't snore!


----------



## rentayenta

lisaviolet said:


> Good to hear Jenny.
> 
> I could teach you to nap - I'm quite skilled at it!





 and


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

What's the next stage Alison what happens now? Omg a walk in wardrobe would be darling!


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> Fran is already talking about a second story for the dedicated HM room!





Look at Fran go!  

Exciting times Alison!  I sleep on the floor here so I will sleep anywhere.


----------



## Leshaface

rentayenta said:


> Did you go to CSULB? That's where I went! Class of '93.



Yes!  DH and I both walked together '08



franandaj said:


> Yup!  That's exactly where it is.    The area is called Park Estates.  I'm sure you didn't drive past this house on your shortcut, you probably took Anaheim Road from Clark to Bellflower to get to CSULB.  This place is actually way back nestled in the interior, the only problem is that it is so far back that it goes all the way back to Bellflower Blvd and if you remember the Arco off Atherton, and the hotel converted to a Medical building, this property is right behind that.
> 
> Pretty much it backs up to Bellflower Blvd.  There are 12 ft walls but if our cats get over the walls, they are on a darned busy street.  We are hoping to put something on the top of the walls that if they can jump that high then still can't get over, but if they are still that stupid, we hope they don't try to cross the street.  This was our biggest fear, but eventually a Park Estates home all on one story with a pool, grassy yard and incredible home won out over the stupidity of the cats.  We hope they don't prove us wrong.
> 
> You can come and stay with Olga.  That will be the only other bedroom besides our own, the others will be repurposed for other uses.  Fran is already talking about a second story for the dedicated HM room!



Oh wow how awesome!  Hopefully the cats won't go over them.  You could grow jasmine or vines or something along the walls to deter them?  Or maybe they like that 

If you do add a two story, you do realize you're going to have to charge us folks to visit your HM attraction to help pay for that right?


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> I constantly laugh at how Fran uses things to her incentive.  That is part of her charm.  These two are definitely motivated on our behalf, we just hope there aren't other offers!  The electrical and plumbing are about $10K-15K big of problems.  It gave us good reason to put in a rather low offer, let's hope it doesn't backfire!
> 
> And I know I'm not at least 3-4 updates behind on your TR!  I hope I can catch up while we are at my folks since I won't be moving boxes or whatever for the next few days!



That sounds like big problems or maybe having issues like this fixed in the USA are a lot more expensive then in the UK.

The trip report will not go anywhere. I am hoping to start a pre trip report over the weekend.

Corinna


----------



## ACDSNY

Wow I had some catching up to do tonight you've been quite the busy bee.  Congrats on putting in an offer you have us all on pins and needles waiting to hear if you get the Pool and Tiki Bar.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Who's sharing Olga's room with me? I hope they don't snore!



Well Olga's room is on a first come first serve basis. My parents get first dibs.

Just realize Olga dreuls and loves to lay on her human's chest. So factor that part in there!


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> What's the next stage Alison what happens now? Omg a walk in wardrobe would be darling!



The next step is that we wait to find out if we can get a loan. We shoukd have been"prequalified" before we started looking, but we did everything backwards.  They are still working on processing our credit.  Fran is working on making this look better. You would be surprised at what she can do, or maybe not!  



Leshaface said:


> Yes!  DH and I both walked together '08
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow how awesome!  Hopefully the cats won't go over them.  You could grow jasmine or vines or something along the walls to deter them?  Or maybe they like that
> 
> If you do add a two story, you do realize you're going to have to charge us folks to visit your HM attraction to help pay for that right?



Actually we are going to cut the vines, they could use the vines to climb the wall. There is really only one cat we worry about, Mac, he is the roamer. The others just love to hang out in our yard in the sun. We have enough kitty condos outside that they have comfy places to sleep outside and don't feel the need to explore. Mac is the youngest and he likes to get aroind.


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds like big problems or maybe having issues like this fixed in the USA are a lot more expensive then in the UK.
> 
> The trip report will not go anywhere. I am hoping to start a pre trip report over the weekend.
> 
> Corinna



Well it's hard to say. The electrical isnthe same panel that was out in during the 1960 build of the structure.  I can totally see why it is not suitable for 21st century electrical needs. 

The water heaters do not have a pressure valve nor do they have a drip pan or a release water exit.  He did this for both the apartments thqt I just rented.  If the water heater fails (and there are two in the house) it would flood the whole hpuse.  If it blew, the results woukd be catastrophic.

Glae is wonderful, the estimate may be a littme over inflated, but it helps us to vring the cost dowm on the outset.



ACDSNY said:


> Wow I had some catching up to do tonight you've been quite the busy bee.  Congrats on putting in an offer you have us all on pins and needles waiting to hear if you get the Pool and Tiki Bar.



Well we will have to see. They are having a hard time figuring out our finances. I guess since Fran's 2012 tax return was 104 pages long, this isn't normal so they have to really go over it. We may looking at next week before thwy offiofficially submit our offer. Then the seller has 72 hours to approve or counter offer. Yikes this is definitely stressful!

I hope that we gt this house however we work it out!


----------



## Luvchefmic

Alison I have a really good gut feeling that this is going to be home to you & Fran & the kitties 

I have finished reading _all_ your PTRs and TRs this week and can say that I feel like I know enough about the two of you now to say with MORE confidence This is meant to Be !  Its made for you ...come on close your eyes...can you see it ?  I can really picture your day to day life right there


----------



## franandaj

Luvchefmic said:


> Alison I have a really good gut feeling that this is going to be home to you & Fran & the kitties
> 
> I have finished reading _all_ your PTRs and TRs this week and can say that I feel like I know enough about the two of you now to say with MORE confidence This is meant to Be !  Its made for you ...come on close your eyes...can you see it ?  I can really picture your day to day life right there



Wow! That's a commiment to have read all that mch blather! If you read the cheating one you know about all the disappointment and steuggle we ahve gone through in the last year or so.

I Hope you are right. I can so see usin this house so I hope there is no one else placing a better offer!  All we can do is wait and hope we get approved for the loan
I


----------



## Luvchefmic

franandaj said:


> Wow! That's a commiment to have read all that mch blather! If you read the cheating one you know about all the disappointment and steuggle we ahve gone through in the last year or so.
> 
> I Hope you are right. I can so see usin this house so I hope there is no one else placing a better offer!  All we can do is wait and hope we get approved for the loan
> I



Yes I know how hard life has been, and believe me I can relate..there's a bigger plan  I didn't read all the chit/chat aka "blather"  thank God you know how to put links that easily got me from one "chapter" to another  It was a terrific read I laughed and cried with you  I had been reading and jumping around all over the place but this week I said " You are finally meeting them VERY soon" so really enjoyed it   So looking forward to D23 with you 

It will happen


----------



## dgbg100106

Alison, I am finally caught up again....  I have fingers crossed for you guys.  I am sure that agent is working his butt off trying to get that reservation...


----------



## franandaj

Luvchefmic said:


> Yes I know how hard life has been, and believe me I can relate..there's a bigger plan  I didn't read all the chit/chat aka "blather"  thank God you know how to put links that easily got me from one "chapter" to another  It was a terrific read I laughed and cried with you  I had been reading and jumping around all over the place but this week I said " You are finally meeting them VERY soon" so really enjoyed it   So looking forward to D23 with you
> 
> It will happen



Usually haning out with my parents is a veey low keyexperience. I hope I can post my last installment of the car club weekend and then Expo report start. I can't velieve how busy this last week has been! Even last night. I had found three possible stops, we took the second one at just before 11PM. We got the second to last room at one of the few motels with morre than douvle beds, Our next option was68 miles further. I'm glad.we stopped when we did.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> Alison, I am finally caught up again....  I have fingers crossed for you guys.  I am sure that agent is working his butt off trying to get that reservation...



He did send me an email yesterday telling us we look great on paper and that they had told the listing agent that we just "have a 104 page tax retuen". I didn't kniw that was out of the ordinary but I guess it is. There is a lot they have to sift through to get to the bottom line on our income.  I know that our guy wants to get there I just hope no one jumps in front of us.


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> He did send me an email yesterday telling us we look great on paper and that they had told the listing agent that we just "have a 104 page tax retuen". I didn't kniw that was out of the ordinary but I guess it is. There is a lot they have to sift through to get to the bottom line on our income.  I know that our guy wants to get there I just hope no one jumps in front of us.



I think that sounds like good news.  I am praying you get the house!


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> OK looks like twilight has hit so Ive saved this post for tomorrow!
> 
> I can't believe that we started calling agents a week ago yesterday, EVENING (now today).  And within less than a week we are putting in an offer!!!!!
> 
> But with last Fall's looking and hearing about my parent's horror stories and seeing what's out there, this is by FAR the best thing on the market in this price category.  We need to snatch it before it goes away!
> 
> Hopefully our paths will cross soon.  If not in about 45 days in person, and who knows, maybe we will have Shabu Shabu for lunch and go check out the place (that is if your men will put up with it).  Heck, I'd take you back to the hotel if they wanted to bail just so you could see it!
> 
> Perhaps you three could even stay there in the future, we'd just have to find a couch or something for DS to sleep on since we really only allotting for 2 overnight guests in Olga's room max!



Catching up!  Seems like things are moving.

Yes, I definitely want to go-see.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> I think that sounds like good news.  I am praying you get the house!



Well good news from them.  The finance guy is having a little bit of difficulty getting the lenders to believe that we will pay them back.  We are having to get a little bit creative!  



PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up!  Seems like things are moving.
> 
> Yes, I definitely want to go-see.



Moving right into a wall!  Well unless we work out the financing thing within the next seven days, the window of opportunity will probably slip by.  By my calculations, we would have been receiving the keys the day or two before you arrived.  At this rate, we will get the keys (if it works out) the day after you leave!  That is if it all works out.


----------



## Luvchefmic

franandaj said:


> *Well good news from them.  The finance guy is having a little bit of difficulty getting the lenders to believe that we will pay them back.  We are having to get a little bit creative!*
> 
> 
> 
> Moving right into a wall!  Well unless we work out the financing thing within the next seven days, the window of opportunity will probably slip by.  By my calculations, we would have been receiving the keys the day or two before you arrived.  At this rate, we will get the keys (if it works out) the day after you leave!  That is if it all works out.



 Alison I'm confused you said "Good News" but than the lender is doubtful ?  Doesn't the pre-qualifying not that long ago mean anything to them ??   I still say it WILL happen  How are your parents ? Enjoying your weekend with them ?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Oh the mortgage process.  We just did that & we had some loops to jump through due to having other property we own.


Since you poked me before about missing previous reviews.  I did start a Pre-Trip of my own for all 3 of my fall trips.


----------



## TifffanyD

Haha at putting in an offer within a week! Just like it was for me. I read an article recently that homebuyers say that all the time... But the reality is they had really been "looking" for months before they called an agent! Haha


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> He did send me an email yesterday telling us we look great on paper and that they had told the listing agent that we just "have a 104 page tax retuen". I didn't kniw that was out of the ordinary but I guess it is. There is a lot they have to sift through to get to the bottom line on our income.  I know that our guy wants to get there I just hope no one jumps in front of us.




Is the seller patient? Any word on her other than she's downsizing to smaller with a great view? 

I really hope this home works out for you, Fran and the fur babies. It's so lovely and peaceful. And a tiki bar; it just screams you!!


----------



## rentayenta

TifffanyD said:


> Haha at putting in an offer within a week! Just like it was for me. I read an article recently that homebuyers say that all the time... But the reality is they had really been "looking" for months before they called an agent! Haha





We sold out home in 2 days. The second family who saw it put in an offer, they'd been seriously looking for less than a week. Sometimes it's just meant to be.  They had an agent, we didn't. It went crazy fast. We were unprepared to sell so fast and moved in with my inlaws for 2 months.


----------



## franandaj

Luvchefmic said:


> Alison I'm confused you said "Good News" but than the lender is doubtful ?  Doesn't the pre-qualifying not that long ago mean anything to them ??   I still say it WILL happen  How are your parents ? Enjoying your weekend with them ?



Well the Good News was from the agent who is trying to sell us the home.  They said our credit looks good and that they told the seller they had a really good offer that is just waiting on financing.  That is good because hopefully if the seller gets another offer they might think about considering ours instead of just hopping on the first one that come along.

The bad part is that the financing is taking a long time.  When we pre qualified before we had not yet filed our 2012 taxes.  Evidently a tax even that happened in 2012 was great for our "cash flow" but seriously impacted our annual income.  So it doesn't matter that we have a bunch of money in our bank account the fact that we won't be generating X amount of dollars per year hurts our bottom line.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Oh the mortgage process.  We just did that & we had some loops to jump through due to having other property we own.
> 
> 
> Since you poked me before about missing previous reviews.  I did start a Pre-Trip of my own for all 3 of my fall trips.



I've heard people talk about what a headache it is.  I am now finding out. 

Oh good!  I will have to come over and check it out!



TifffanyD said:


> Haha at putting in an offer within a week! Just like it was for me. I read an article recently that homebuyers say that all the time... But the reality is they had really been "looking" for months before they called an agent! Haha



We started last fall but got caught up in the building process since there wasn't anything out there we saw that met our needs.  When we figured out building wasn't an option, we became more serious about buying.  I'm sure that's why it went so quick and why I knew exactly what we wanted!



rentayenta said:


> Is the seller patient? Any word on her other than she's downsizing to smaller with a great view?
> 
> I really hope this home works out for you, Fran and the fur babies. It's so lovely and peaceful. And a tiki bar; it just screams you!!



I don't even know if she is getting a great view with her downsizing.  I just have to assume with what we are paying she is buying something pretty cool.    Who knows maybe she has her eye on a condo in Northridge, but somehow I doubt it!  

I really hope that we get it.  It has been on the market since March so let's hope no one else it eyeing it.  Our fur babies will love it.  Other than Mac the others just love to hang out at home, just outside.  We have all sorts of outside kitty condos as well as inside ones.  Milo and Sam were just chillin on our carport the day we left.  they were so cute in the kitty condos in the back.



rentayenta said:


> We sold out home in 2 days. The second family who saw it put in an offer, they'd been seriously looking for less than a week. Sometimes it's just meant to be.  They had an agent, we didn't. It went crazy fast. We were unprepared to sell so fast and *moved in with my inlaws for 2 months. *


----------



## franandaj

So enough talk about houses, back to a couple weekends ago.  We had just finished perusing all the cars around the parking lot and had worked up quite an appetite.  The hotel was offering a sumptuous lunch of cold sandwiches wrapped in plastic or burgers steaming in a hotel pan.    We decided to venture out and look for something on our own. 

When Fran asked me what I wanted, I really couldnt tell her.  I wanted something out of the ordinary, so not a coffee shop, diner, etc.  I wasnt in the mood to go to a Thai or Sushi restaurant, but I was feeling a tad bit Asian, Indian cuisine would have been nice, but Fran doesnt really care for that.  I really couldnt put my finger on what it was I was looking for.  As we drove down one of the main streets downtown, Fran noticed a restaurant called Novo which she had seen on the tourist TV local guide channel when she couldnt sleep in the middle of the night.

Well, we couldnt have found a better spot.  They had samosas, hummus, a sausage trio, Korean short ribs, Korean chili chicken wings, avocado shrimp spring rolls, chicken satay, an assortment of sandwiches and salads (including a lamb kefta salad), chow fun, nachos, and chile verde.  She couldnt have suggested a better place to suit my ambivalent international taste buds.

The scenery was beautiful, we were seated in the shade on a nice patio that overlooked a stream (well if California wasnt in a drought, there would have been a stream.)  Under a large, very old tree.













We chose our food and I decided to get a glass of wine.  But first I saw this menu of spirits that they offered.  Brandi, I took this one for you!  





They brought us some freshly baked bread with olive oil and balsamic vinegar.





We started off sharing the lettuce wraps with shrimp.  Oh and I forgot to mention, this place catered to every cuisine that us freaky Californians fancy, they had symbols for which items could be prepared, vegetarian, vegan or gluten free in addition to the full carnivorous items.





Fran went with the grilled chicken breast on focaccia which had brie, caramelized onions, local apple, and garlic dill aoli.  For her side, she chose the salmon bisque. 





I went for the special of the day which was a seared ahi, with a wasabi cream sauce, Japanese pancake and a sunomono slaw.  It was awesome!





We got back to the hotel room around 4PM, which gave Fran some time to rest.  I worked on the TR and started to pack some of our stuff.  Originally we had booked through to Monday morning, but when we found out there was really nothing going on Sunday we decided to go home early.  The hotel was going to charge us a fee to change the reservation, but it never showed up on our bill, so yay!

We went down to enjoy the Happy hour around 6PM and ran into our friend Jon again.  He offered to sell me this wonderful outfit for only $200, but then later confessed if I was willing to wait three months, I could order my own from China for only $100.









After drinks, we headed into the awards show and dinner.  Tonight the tables were decorated for the British rather than the Russians.





We were served a salad.  Nothing special, but it was a little more creative than your standard hotel catering salad.





The stage for the awards presentation





This was the beef option, Fran said it was pretty good for hotel beef wellington.





This was the chicken, it was stuffed with some sort of sausage mixture.  





After dinner they read all the winners of the car show.  I tried to list them when I posted the cars because I had far too many beverages to be able to recount them accurately now.  I told you all I remembered.  These were the guys who announced the winners.  Note the guy with the jacket with little James Bonds glue gunned onto his jacket.  He had to take it off most of the night because it weighed like 30 lbs with all those little james bonds on there!





As the big party poopers we were, we went to bed after the ceremony.  They did serve us some dessert, but we didnt take pictures.  Too many drinks I think!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Thanks for the update on the house and TR! Loving the pics and food porn! Omg that James Bond Jacket that guy had on. Brilliant! That restaurant looked nice. I laughed at the photo of you and the grumpy woman in the background with the man. Not having as much fun as you two! 

You both looked stunning! Wow only $100 dollars for that outfit. Add to cart I bet! I love you and Fran's outfit you ate wearing too.

Good luck with your house offer and mortgage red tape hoop jumping. Seems it is the same across the pond. When we bought our house just when we thought they had every detail known to man the lawyer would call 'can we have your mother's birth cert' she was born in Ireland or something silly. But you get there in the end and it's worth it! 

Not long now till our Disney trips  just checked in for SSR and our 4 night cruise! Just got the check in back at AKV to do!


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> Indian cuisine would have been nice, but Fran doesnt really care for that.



What? 

What is Fran's problem?  

Such utterly blasphemous behaviour on her part.  




> They had samosas, hummus, a sausage trio, *Korean short ribs*, Korean chili chicken wings, avocado shrimp spring rolls, chicken satay



Well HELLO!    Especially on the bold - love me some Korean barbeque.



> *Oh brought back some memories.  I lived in Japan for a bit and remember making Okonomayaki at the restaurant (no I had no memory how to still spell it!   - had to google!)*
> 
> I went for the special of the day which was a seared ahi, with a wasabi cream sauce, Japanese pancake and a sunomono slaw.  It was awesome!



LOVED the update Alison.     Thank you, you provide such wonderful reading and photos for us all!!!!  I don't know why I'm being so loving at this atrocious Sunday morning hour (I've been up since 6 am after bed after 1 am - I don't enjoy early!).    But  nonetheless.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Good luck with finance and closing the house sale.  It's fine, whichever way the keys drop, with me.

Your lunch and dinner looks great!

Are you ordering your own bling dress?


----------



## dgbg100106

Alison, Thanks for the picture...  I would have had a hard time deciding what I wanted from that list.  It was huge....


The food looked very good, I love it when we find little gems like that.


----------



## dolphingirl47

The food and the location sounded lovely. I love all the themeing at dinner. I love those China bargains. I just commissioned another evening gown yesterday.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

Novo looks great and what a beautiful setting. We've got a place here with a similar setting, less fancy food, call the Oaks. It's sits on a running river, The Ogden River, and it's gorgeous. In fact we're heading up today to take the boat out. No Oaks though but we'll pass it. 

The seared Ahi looks incredible. And slaw of any kind is a hit.  Love the tux and black dress. 

Sending more good vibes on the house. 

 We lived with my inlaws and I have I got a doozy of a story to tell. My MIL is kind and fairly loving though an emotionally guarded person and has lightened up over time however when we lived with them for 2 months some 8 years ago, that was not the case. The kids were 8, 6, 3 at the time....it was winter....I needed to do laundry. We were not allowed to use her washer or dryer because it would add wear and tear to her machines and take up electricity. Should I mention their home sits on the 9th hole of a lovely lake and golf course, mortgage free?  Anyway, one winter morning it was snowing like crazy, like blizzard, and I needed to do some wash. I begged M to ask his mother for the use for just 2 loads; they could add in the estimated wear and tear plus approximate electricity, of which I was already paying. They figured this from any increase in the previous year's bill based on the addition in cost.  Yes, I would get a monthly invoice for every ounce of energy we used. I kid you not. Every penny. Gas too. You name it, we had a bill. 

Anyway we were allowed to do two load of wash but that was it. Two days later I was again trudging 3 kids with loads of laundry to the laundromat in the snow. Up hill.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

rentayenta said:


> Novo looks great and what a beautiful setting. We've got a place here with a similar setting, less fancy food, call the Oaks. It's sits on a running river, The Ogden River, and it's gorgeous. In fact we're heading up today to take the boat out. No Oaks though but we'll pass it.
> 
> The seared Ahi looks incredible. And slaw of any kind is a hit.  Love the tux and black dress.
> 
> Sending more good vibes on the house.
> 
> We lived with my inlaws and I have I got a doozy of a story to tell. My MIL is kind and fairly loving though an emotionally guarded person and has lightened up over time however when we lived with them for 2 months some 8 years ago, that was not the case. The kids were 8, 6, 3 at the time....it was winter....I needed to do laundry. We were not allowed to use her washer or dryer because it would add wear and tear to her machines and take up electricity. Should I mention their home sits on the 9th hole of a lovely lake and golf course, mortgage free?  Anyway, one winter morning it was snowing like crazy, like blizzard, and I needed to do some wash. I begged M to ask his mother for the use for just 2 loads; they could add in the estimated wear and tear plus approximate electricity, of which I was already paying. They figured this from any increase in the previous year's bill based on the addition in cost.  Yes, I would get a monthly invoice for every ounce of energy we used. I kid you not. Every penny. Gas too. You name it, we had a bill.
> 
> Anyway we were allowed to do two load of wash but that was it. Two days later I was again trudging 3 kids with loads of laundry to the laundromat in the snow. Up hill.



Omg sorry to intrude but I couldn't get the imagine of a poor young mother trudging 3 shivering kids to the laundromat in the snow with a shiny working device back at the MIL house. Her grand babies! Out in the snow! Poor you! I bet you were glad to get your own place. I bet though through this experience when your darling children are grown and if you have a son and the situation comes about that him and his family need to stay a while with you. The first thing you will show your DIL is the laundry room she can use anytime lol!


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Thanks for the update on the house and TR! Loving the pics and food porn! Omg that James Bond Jacket that guy had on. Brilliant! That restaurant looked nice. I laughed at the photo of you and the grumpy woman in the background with the man. Not having as much fun as you two!
> 
> You both looked stunning! Wow only $100 dollars for that outfit. Add to cart I bet! I love you and Fran's outfit you ate wearing too.
> 
> Good luck with your house offer and mortgage red tape hoop jumping. Seems it is the same across the pond. When we bought our house just when we thought they had every detail known to man the lawyer would call 'can we have your mother's birth cert' she was born in Ireland or something silly. But you get there in the end and it's worth it!
> 
> Not long now till our Disney trips  just checked in for SSR and our 4 night cruise! Just got the check in back at AKV to do!



I didn't even notice the grumpy woman in the background.  Sort of looks like Grumpy Cat!  

I may have to do the AKV one for you, let me know if you want me to do that.  I guess I'm getting close on my check in as well!



lisaviolet said:


> What?
> 
> What is Fran's problem?
> 
> Such utterly blasphemous behaviour on her part.
> 
> Well HELLO!    Especially on the bold - love me some Korean barbeque.
> 
> LOVED the update Alison.     Thank you, you provide such wonderful reading and photos for us all!!!!  I don't know why I'm being so loving at this atrocious Sunday morning hour (I've been up since 6 am after bed after 1 am - I don't enjoy early!).    But  nonetheless.



Well she always tells me that she doesn't hate Indian and we can have it occasionally, but every time I ask she is not in the mood.  

Yes!  I looked up Okonomayaki and that was exactly it!  The waitress described it as sort of like Egg Foo Young.  It was really good, but I couldn't finish my whole lunch.  Very tasty though!



PrincessInOz said:


> Good luck with finance and closing the house sale.  It's fine, whichever way the keys drop, with me.
> 
> Your lunch and dinner looks great!
> 
> Are you ordering your own bling dress?



Well, you never know, they submitted our finances to underwriting and we'll see what they say on Monday.  Otherwise we are back to the creative financing.



dgbg100106 said:


> Alison, Thanks for the picture...  I would have had a hard time deciding what I wanted from that list.  It was huge....
> 
> The food looked very good, I love it when we find little gems like that.



I was really impressed, it was a good thing I was in the mood for a glass of wine instead of a cocktail!  I wish we knew of a place like that near our house, I would be there often.



dolphingirl47 said:


> The food and the location sounded lovely. I love all the themeing at dinner. I love those China bargains. I just commissioned another evening gown yesterday.
> 
> Corinna



I got my wedding dress from China and it was such a bargain.  I hope to order another one someday.  I can't wait to see your dress, yours are always so beautiful!



rentayenta said:


> Novo looks great and what a beautiful setting. We've got a place here with a similar setting, less fancy food, call the Oaks. It's sits on a running river, The Ogden River, and it's gorgeous. In fact we're heading up today to take the boat out. No Oaks though but we'll pass it.
> 
> The seared Ahi looks incredible. And slaw of any kind is a hit.  Love the tux and black dress.
> 
> Sending more good vibes on the house.
> 
> We lived with my inlaws and I have I got a doozy of a story to tell. My MIL is kind and fairly loving though an emotionally guarded person and has lightened up over time however when we lived with them for 2 months some 8 years ago, that was not the case. The kids were 8, 6, 3 at the time....it was winter....I needed to do laundry. We were not allowed to use her washer or dryer because it would add wear and tear to her machines and take up electricity. Should I mention their home sits on the 9th hole of a lovely lake and golf course, mortgage free?  Anyway, one winter morning it was snowing like crazy, like blizzard, and I needed to do some wash. I begged M to ask his mother for the use for just 2 loads; they could add in the estimated wear and tear plus approximate electricity, of which I was already paying. They figured this from any increase in the previous year's bill based on the addition in cost.  Yes, I would get a monthly invoice for every ounce of energy we used. I kid you not. Every penny. Gas too. You name it, we had a bill.
> 
> Anyway we were allowed to do two load of wash but that was it. Two days later I was again trudging 3 kids with loads of laundry to the laundromat in the snow. Up hill.



Wow!  I can't even imagine....that's pretty severe to send you a bill for everything.  I wouldn't put that past Fran's mom to have done something like that.  I'm glad your relationship has improved.


----------



## Pinkocto

Great update Alison. Novo looks absolutely delicious. 

Fingers are still crossed about the house.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> We lived with my inlaws and I have I got a doozy of a story to tell. My MIL is kind and fairly loving though an emotionally guarded person and has lightened up over time however when we lived with them for 2 months some 8 years ago, that was not the case. The kids were 8, 6, 3 at the time....it was winter....I needed to do laundry. We were not allowed to use her washer or dryer because it would add wear and tear to her machines and take up electricity. Should I mention their home sits on the 9th hole of a lovely lake and golf course, mortgage free?  Anyway, one winter morning it was snowing like crazy, like blizzard, and I needed to do some wash. I begged M to ask his mother for the use for just 2 loads; they could add in the estimated wear and tear plus approximate electricity, of which I was already paying. They figured this from any increase in the previous year's bill based on the addition in cost.  Yes, I would get a monthly invoice for every ounce of energy we used. I kid you not. Every penny. Gas too. You name it, we had a bill.
> 
> Anyway we were allowed to do two load of wash but that was it. Two days later I was again trudging 3 kids with loads of laundry to the laundromat in the snow. Up hill.



What an atrocious story. I sincerely hope she got her comeuppance.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Thank will let you know about check on at AKV! I will try and see! Exciting that you are close to check in too! Have you booked your flights yet? Do you fly economy or do you manage to get upgrade with Fran's joints and your poorly leg?


----------



## lisaviolet

rentayenta said:


> .
> Should I mention their home sits on the 9th hole of a lovely lake and golf course, mortgage free?




Yes, you should.    Because it added such hilarity to your story.   And caused me to swear a la WT F?  

I'm sorry to laugh Jenny. 

 But what can you do besides taking a nine iron to her washing machine and throwing it into said lake!!!!!  

People are so bizarre, eh?  My goodness.  

Sorry that you had that absolutely lovely experience and glad she working through her demons.  

I have no clue why this is all making me laugh so - please know I have empathy for you.  





Pinkocto said:


> Fingers are still crossed about the house.



Ditto.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> Well she always tells me that she doesn't hate Indian and we can have it occasionally, but every time I ask she is not in the mood.
> 
> :





OMG, aren't loved ones and our relationship dynamics the most hysterical things on earth at times.   

Fran is priceless.  

_____________________________

Here's to a beautiful Monday!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

lisaviolet said:


> OMG, aren't loved ones and our relationship dynamics the most hysterical things on earth at times.
> 
> Fran is priceless.
> 
> _____________________________
> 
> Here's to a beautiful Monday!



I love Indian and so does Jo my DW but I can't eat it anymore because of my medical condition so I treat her to a complete Indian meal they do at our local store in a box you reheat at home. With Naan bread and all the trimmings! She loves it! I just have a different meal I can eat ( something boring and plain lol ). I sit longingly gazing at the Indian lol..but don't tell her that!


----------



## jedijill

The awards ceremony looked fun!  Love the James Bond jacket.    The restaurant looked really good.  I confess...I do not like Indian food.  I've tried but it just doesn't do it for me.  <hanging head in shame>

Good luck on the loan approval!

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Omg sorry to intrude but I couldn't get the imagine of a poor young mother trudging 3 shivering kids to the laundromat in the snow with a shiny working device back at the MIL house. Her grand babies! Out in the snow! Poor you! I bet you were glad to get your own place. I bet though through this experience when your darling children are grown and if you have a son and the situation comes about that him and his family need to stay a while with you. The first thing you will show your DIL is the laundry room she can use anytime lol!



I know really!  I don't have kids, kids-in-law, or any of that and still anyone who comes to my house is welcome to just about anything.....



Pinkocto said:


> Great update Alison. Novo looks absolutely delicious.
> 
> Fingers are still crossed about the house.



I'm kinda wishing I could go there again about now.  I really hope something good comes through on Monday!   



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Thank will let you know about check on at AKV! I will try and see! Exciting that you are close to check in too! Have you booked your flights yet? Do you fly economy or do you manage to get upgrade with Fran's joints and your poorly leg?



Oh we've had our flights for months now.  We book our flights for free on airline miles and usually travel First Class.  We fit better in those seats, plus we don't have to pay baggage or booze charges!    We just have to keep our credit card spending up enough to get the frequent flyer miles to pay for all our trips!



lisaviolet said:


> Yes, you should.    Because it added such hilarity to your story.   And caused me to swear a la WT F?
> 
> I'm sorry to laugh Jenny.
> 
> But what can you do besides taking a nine iron to her washing machine and throwing it into said lake!!!!!
> 
> People are so bizarre, eh?  My goodness.
> 
> Sorry that you had that absolutely lovely experience and glad she working through her demons.
> 
> I have no clue why this is all making me laugh so - please know I have empathy for you.
> 
> 
> Ditto.



You crack me up!     



lisaviolet said:


> OMG, aren't loved ones and our relationship dynamics the most hysterical things on earth at times.
> 
> Fran is priceless.
> 
> _____________________________
> 
> Here's to a beautiful Monday!



She is priceless!  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I love Indian and so does Jo my DW but I can't eat it anymore because of my medical condition so I treat her to a complete Indian meal they do at our local store in a box you reheat at home. With Naan bread and all the trimmings! She loves it! I just have a different meal I can eat ( something boring and plain lol ). I sit longingly gazing at the Indian lol..but don't tell her that!



I can't say that I love everything, but I do have my favorites, Tandoori Chicken, Chicken Tikka Masala, Saag Paneer, Dahl Mahkani, Samosas, Pakoras, Basmati Rice, Lamb Kefta, Naan bread....OK, maybe I do like a few things  



jedijill said:


> The awards ceremony looked fun!  Love the James Bond jacket.    The restaurant looked really good.  I confess...I do not like Indian food.  I've tried but it just doesn't do it for me.  <hanging head in shame>
> 
> Good luck on the loan approval!
> 
> Jill in CO



I can see why people wouldn't necessarily like it, the spices are very different that what a lot of American diets consume.  I just like exotic foods and really enjoy the odd flavors.


----------



## franandaj

So we woke up our final morning and headed down to breakfast.  Fran told me that if you get the scrambled eggs in a pan right when they come out of the kitchen they are pretty good.  She was right.  This was my last breakfast for the trip.





And Frans last breakfast.





After we ate, we headed back up to the room and finished putting all of our stuff back in suitcases and got ready to load up the car.  I was hoping that no one was really in the lobby when we came down.  We really did over pack and that darned luggage trolley was completely overstuffed when we pushed it out of the elevator.  

There were several people who were happy to help us load up and I thought that was very sweet.  We were on the road before noon and decided to stop at the outlets in Pismo Beach to get me some shoes and see if there were any dresses at Dress Barn.  I scored and got two pairs of shoes and two dresses, both with polka dots.

Then we started down the coast.

















We had a destination in mind.  Fran had seen something on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives about a place in Santa Barbara, a bloke from the UK had come over and needed to find a way to make a living.  He couldnt find any decent Fish & Chips, so he decided to open his own restaurant.









Its not really traditionally a British thing, but Clam Chowder still sounded good.





We got an order of bangers.





We got one order of Fish and Chips and then another order of just fish.  









I had never had a deep fried candy bar before, and had been dying to try one.  Rather than get an American candy bar, I got some kind of Cadbury bar.  As I look at their website, I think it was a Boost bar, there was a wafer, caramel and chocolate and this seems like it fits the bill.  





Since this actually looks somewhat disgusting, I took a picture of the ooey gooey goodness inside.





I think all that fried food ended up giving me indigestion later because I had to take some antacids on the way home!   

*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

After we were totally stuffed we headed on out of town.  Here are some gratuitous shots of the town.













Back on the highway we passed some trees that local birds had taken over.









I love the way that the trees at the coast grow with the wind sculpting them.





I just kept snapping random shots of the coast as we headed further south.  Im posting some of the ones that didnt come out too blurry.













Then we hit this, bumper to bumper traffic.





After about an hour the traffic let up and we were back in business.

























By this point Fran was starting to fall asleep, so we pulled over at Ventura and I took over the driving for about an hour.  Since I dont like to drive over the steep grades, we traded back just before climbing the Conejo Grade and she finished the driving home, but by that point it was dark and there was no point in taking pictures.  I will leave you with this one picture of the pecan sticky bun that we picked up in Morro Bay.  She had that for her snack once we got home that last night.


----------



## jedijill

I watched that episode of DDD...I love authentic fish and chips!  The deep fried candy bar looks yummy too.  The drive down the coast looks amazing.

Jill in CO


----------



## dolphingirl47

The scenery looks stunning. I can't believe that they have imported fried candy bars to the USA. I tried one once and I actually enjoyed it. If I remember correctly mine was a fried Bounty bar. Well done on scoring at the outlets.

Corinna


----------



## Luvchefmic

Nothing more relaxing than a coastal drive, and next best thing seeing pictures of someone elses  I was drooling over the fish & chips place YUM !


----------



## Leshaface

Oooh must go to and try that Triple D place in Santa Barbara sometime.  That fried candy bar actually looks pretty good!

Ahh, the cinnamon rolls in Morro are ridiculous


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> Oooh must go to and try that Triple D place in Santa Barbara sometime.  That fried candy bar actually looks pretty good!
> 
> Ahh, the cinnamon rolls in Morro are ridiculous



it was all delicious, I think my stomach just couldn't handle that much fried food all at once!  The ones without nuts were really good too!



jedijill said:


> I watched that episode of DDD...I love authentic fish and chips!  The deep fried candy bar looks yummy too.  The drive down the coast looks amazing.
> 
> Jill in CO



I always enjoy driving down the coast, it is so peaceful.  We love our beer battered fish and chips.  Breaded, not so much.



dolphingirl47 said:


> The scenery looks stunning. I can't believe that they have imported fried candy bars to the USA. I tried one once and I actually enjoyed it. If I remember correctly mine was a fried Bounty bar. Well done on scoring at the outlets.
> 
> Corinna



Well they imported the candy bars, and then fried them there in the shop.  I figured it was more appropriate than ordering a Snickers or a Twix.



Luvchefmic said:


> Nothing more relaxing than a coastal drive, and next best thing seeing pictures of someone elses  I was drooling over the fish & chips place YUM !



It was really good.  I wouldn't mind some of that meal right now either!


----------



## franandaj

So here we have a REAL TRIP UPDATE!!!!  Ding! Ding! Ding!

The Food & Wine Folks have recently released the schedule and pricing for the Signature events and they have released the complete booth listing with a partial listing of the tasting menus.  There are a number of Signature Events occurring during our stay.  As I mentioned before I definitely want to do this on Saturday, October 5th before the cookout.

*Mixology Series: Taste, Shake and Indulge Like the French*

After a welcoming Mimosa, a tasting of Grand Marnier Cordon Rouge, Grand Marnier 100th Anniversary, and Grand Marnier 150th Anniversary will be offered. This seminar showcases the talents of a Grand Marnier cocktail master. Indulge in famous Crepes Suzette and desserts au Grand Marnier courtesy of the chefs at Monsieur Paul. 

*When: * Saturdays, 2:30-4PM
*Where: * Monsieur Paul, France pavilion
*Pricing: * $65 per person, plus tax. Gratuity included. Epcot admission required.

I also found this which I would love to do on Sunday, October 6th.  Our only plans are to have dinner at the Cape May Café Clambake and if we book the lunch, we probably want to cancel the dinner reservation.

*French Regional Lunches*

A guest favorite to be held in the newly renovated Monsier Paul restaurant! Have a four course lunch (different every week!) and learn about paired wines throughout the meal from a winery principle. To get more information on a French Regional Lunch (or a Frunch to die-hard fans).

Monsieur Paul Restaurant in Epcot's France Pavilion

*When: *  Fridays and Sundays, 12-3PM
*Where: *  Monsieur Paul, France pavilion
*Pricing: *  $99/person, plus tax. Gratuity included. Epcot admission required.
 Date/Region/Presenter/Winery as follows:

*October 6: *  Champagne, Wayne Ballard, Nicolas Feuillate

This last one I think I would like to do on Friday, October 4th.  

*Mexican Tequila Lunch* 

The Tequila Lunch debuted in 2011 and returns in 2013. 

*When: * Thursday, Friday, and Saturdays 12-1:30PM
*Where: * La Hacienda de San Angel, Mexico pavilion
*Pricing: * $75 per person, plus tax. Gratuity included. Epcot admission required.

I thought about Kitchen Memories with Andrew Zimmern, but at $170pp, Im not that wild about him.  If Robert Irvine had been there at that time I definitely would have signed up for him at that price!  There are some Italian lunches happening on Mondays, Wednesdays and Saturdays which might be fun, but I need to also have time to work in the Kiosks.  I thought about doing one of the lunches on Saturday, before the Grand Mariner tasting, but I have to cook some tri tips at the cookout later that night and I will be good for nothing after four glasses of wine (or tequila) and a Mimosa and four shots of Grand Mariner!   

There is also a wine dinner at the Flying Fish Café on October 3rd, but we already have a reservation for the Hollywood Brown Derby that night for a Fantasmic! Dining Package.  As much as I would love to do a Flying Fish Wine dinner, doing the F! dining package with friends would be more fun!  

In the menus for the kiosks that have been announced, some of the things that I dont see here, which I hope are added later are the LeCellier Cheese Soup from Canada.  Australia used to have a lamb dish.  Also there are quite a few that have only released the beverage selections as well.  Im not holding my breath over what they will serve at the cheese kiosk, but Poland doesnt have any food items listed.  The kielbasa with the pierogies were really tasty from there.  How in the heck does one make Vegetarian Haggis and call it Haggis????    Singapore sounds like a tasty booth, but Im not even going to bother with Terra.

There are 18 listed here that have either a beverage or two listed and one or two food items.  I sure hope that we get some more detailed information soon!

*Africa*
Introduced: 1997 as South Africa
Beverage Selections:
 The Wolftrap Red (Syrah, Mourvèdre, Viognier)
 Brown Elephant Cocktail

*Australia*
Introduced: 1997
Culinary Offerings:
 Garlic Shrimp with Roasted Tomatoes, Lemon Myrtle, and Rapini
 Pavlova (Crispy Meringue Shell with Fresh Driscolls Berries and Vanilla Custard)

*Brazil*
Introduced: 2011 < Newly returning after year-long hiatus!
Culinary Offerings:
 Crispy Pork Belly with Black Beans, Onions, Avocado, and Cilantro
 Seared Scallop with Ragout of Tomatoes, Hearts of Palm, and Steamed Rice
Beverage Selections:
 Cerveharias Kaiser Brewery, Xingu Black Beer
 Carnaval Moscato White Sparkling

*Canada*
Introduced: 1996
Culinary Offerings:
Le Cellier Wild Mushroom Beef Filet Mignon with Truffle Butter Sauce
 Seared Rainbow Trout with Bacon, Frisee, and Maple Minus 8 Vinaigrette

*Cheese*
Introduced: 2010
Beverage Selections:
 Once Upon a Vines The Fairest Chardonnay

*Craft Beers*
Beverage Selections:
 Sierra Nevada, Torpedo® Extra IPA

*Desserts and Champagne*
Introduced: 2000
Culinary Offerings:
 Chocolate Orange Cupcake
 Hazelnut Chocolate Cheesecake
 Morello Cherry Pistachio Mouss
 Dessert Trio
Beverage Selections:
 Frozen Smore Smoothie

*Florida Local*
Introduced: 2012
Culinary Offerings:
 Florida Grass Fed Beef Slider with White Cheddar and Sweet & Hot Pickles
Beverage Selections:
 Florida Orange Groves Hurricane Class 5, Florida White Sangria

*France*
Introduced: 1996
Culinary Offerings:
 Braised Short Ribs in Cabernet with Mashed Potatoes
Beverage Offerings:
 Eiffel Sour Slush
 Sparkling Pomegranate Cocktail
 Nicolas Feuillatte Rosé

*Hawaii*
Introduced: 2011
Culinary Offerings:
 Kalua Pork Slider
Beverage Selections:
 Seven Tiki Mai Tai
 Aulani Sunrise

*Hops & Barley*
Introduced: 2005
Culinary Offerings:
 New England Clam Chowder with a side of Tabasco
 Craisin Bread Pudding with Grand Marnier Anglaise

*New Zealand*
Introduced: 1997
Culinary Selections:
 Venison Sausage
Beverage Selections:
 Mohua Sauvignon Blanc

*Poland*
Introduced: 1996
Beverage Selections:
 Frozen Szarlotka (Frozen Polish Apple Pie) featuring Zubrowka Bison Grass Vodka

*Refreshment Port *
An Enhanced Menu will be featured!
 Introduced: 2013
Beverage Selections:
 Orange Dole Whip served with a liqueur

*Scotland*
Introduced: 2013 < New!
Culinary Offerings:
 Seared Scottish Salmon with Cauliflower Puree, Watercress and Malt Vinaigrette
 Vegetarian Haggis with Neeps and Tatties (Griddled Vegetable Cake with Rutabaga and Mashed Potatoes)
 Scottish Banoffee Tart with Bananas, Scottish Whisky Toffee, Walkers Shortbread Crumbles and Sweet Cream
Beverage Selections:
 Innis & Gunn® Original Beer
 Loch Lomond Cocktail featuring Glenfiddich® 12 year
 Glenfiddich® Scotch Flight (12, 15 and 18 year)

*Singapore*
Introduced: 2005
Culinary Offerings:
 Lemongrass Chicken Curry
 Seared Mahi Mahi with Jasmine Rice

*South Korea*
Introduced: 2010
Culinary Offerings:
 Kimchi Dog with Spicy Mustard Sauce and Kimchi

*Terra*
Introduced: 2012
Culinary Offerings:
 Trickn Chicken Curry
Beverage Selections:
 The Vegan Vine Red Blend

All of these locations dont have any food items listed.  I really hope that Argentina brings back the Beef Skewer with Chimicurri, and Belgium has the waffles and coffee.  Germany has had the sausage in a pretzel bun for as long as anyone remembers, so that better be back.  Ireland better have the Fishermans Pie and the Molten Center Chocolate Cake!!!!!!  Those two are my absolute favorites!  There are a total of nine kiosks with absolutely no information released still!

*Argentina*
Introduced: 1996

*Belgium*
Introduced: 2010

*Brewers Collection*
Introduced: 2003

*China*
Introduced: 1996

*Germany*
Introduced: 1996

*Greece*
Introduced: 1996

*Ireland*
Introduced: 2001

*Italy*
Introduced: 1996

*Japan*
Introduced: 1996

*Mexico*
Introduced: 1996

*Morocco/Mediterranean*
Introduced: 1996

Thats all we know for now!

If you would like to check out this information for yourself, here are the links.

Special Events Listing

Kiosk Menus to date


----------



## PrincessInOz

Oooh!  The Blissful Bites are being released!  I'm going to have to do some salivating and put up a proper planning post myself!  


Your plans for the events look great.  Glad that you can fit them in between all our catch-ups.


----------



## PrincessInOz

And I'm catching up on Morro Bay as well.  That gooey goodness looks amazing!  Did you enjoy the fish and chips?


----------



## Pinkocto

The fish and chips looked scrumptious! 

F & W is coming along nicely.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Oh the British fish & chips! Nothing better! My favourite use to be a deep fried mars bar but you call them Milky way I think. That is yum! Can't eat it anymore unless I want sudden death lol. But what a way to go! Have you tried F & C in EPCOT? 

I love the photos of the coast line. We just adore Cali. Oh I felt my heart long for it! carmel by sea! We wanted to buy a place there! I wanted to live in the Jelly Belly factory lol. 

The F & W looks great. Scotland looks inviting! Love Haggis! My fav is Ireland though having Irish parents nothing better than Fisherman's pie or Shepard's pie love them both! Once in Scotland I went to a place that did Irn Bru sorbet. Irn Bru is a gorgeous Scottish soda I am hoping they have at F & W. if they do you have to try it! It's yummy! 
But it's an acquired taste like Guinness (yum). Not everybody likes it. I like Black velvet ( Guinness with a dash of blackcurrant ). 

Not sure you have Irn Bru that over there?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The offerings for the Food and Wine Festival sound amazing. This Grand Marnier event sounds right up my street. I am with you that I hope that they keep the Cheddar Cheese soup at the Canada Pavilion.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

Darn, I am so behind. 

 The fish n chips look awesome! I don't know about the candy bar though. I love DDD. Guy seems like such a fun dude to be around.

Your F&W plans look terrific. The Molten Center Chocolate Cake was one of my kids' favorites too. 

The coast shots are lovely. 

What's on top of that sticky bun? Butter, frosting? Either way it looks deadly (in a good way). 

Hope you hear some loan news today Alison. 

We love Indian food. 



Not to hijack but about the MIL: I learned early on that this was just her and not to personalize it.  I'm fairly decent at not owning other people's garbage. 

I can't imagine ever doing that to any guest in my home but whatever, it makes for a great story now.  I'm not vindictive or a grudge holder but bet your bottom, I'll never do her laundry.  Lesson learned: never live with inlaws even when in a pinch to find a decent rental while building a new home because our home sold in 2 days. LOL!


----------



## Marlea98

franandaj said:


> Well Olga's room is on a first come first serve basis. My parents get first dibs.
> 
> Just realize Olga dreuls and loves to lay on her human's chest. So factor that part in there!



My dogs drool too. Usually when you're eating and they're sitting right in front of you 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Marlea98

rentayenta said:


> Novo looks great and what a beautiful setting. We've got a place here with a similar setting, less fancy food, call the Oaks. It's sits on a running river, The Ogden River, and it's gorgeous. In fact we're heading up today to take the boat out. No Oaks though but we'll pass it.
> 
> The seared Ahi looks incredible. And slaw of any kind is a hit.  Love the tux and black dress.
> 
> Sending more good vibes on the house.
> 
> We lived with my inlaws and I have I got a doozy of a story to tell. My MIL is kind and fairly loving though an emotionally guarded person and has lightened up over time however when we lived with them for 2 months some 8 years ago, that was not the case. The kids were 8, 6, 3 at the time....it was winter....I needed to do laundry. We were not allowed to use her washer or dryer because it would add wear and tear to her machines and take up electricity. Should I mention their home sits on the 9th hole of a lovely lake and golf course, mortgage free?  Anyway, one winter morning it was snowing like crazy, like blizzard, and I needed to do some wash. I begged M to ask his mother for the use for just 2 loads; they could add in the estimated wear and tear plus approximate electricity, of which I was already paying. They figured this from any increase in the previous year's bill based on the addition in cost.  Yes, I would get a monthly invoice for every ounce of energy we used. I kid you not. Every penny. Gas too. You name it, we had a bill.
> 
> Anyway we were allowed to do two load of wash but that was it. Two days later I was again trudging 3 kids with loads of laundry to the laundromat in the snow. Up hill.



Oh that is so awful about the conditions your MIL imposed on you  It was only washing and you were washing her son's clothing too.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Marlea98

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Omg sorry to intrude but I couldn't get the imagine of a poor young mother trudging 3 shivering kids to the laundromat in the snow with a shiny working device back at the MIL house. Her grand babies! Out in the snow! Poor you! I bet you were glad to get your own place. I bet though through this experience when your darling children are grown and if you have a son and the situation comes about that him and his family need to stay a while with you. The first thing you will show your DIL is the laundry room she can use anytime lol!



My S-MIL (we call her the Gold Digger, can't stand the woman) wouldn't let us eat left overs as a snack from the fridge one day after staying the night. She told us if we were that hungry we should go and buy our own food. This was after we were invited for a 'family' dinner and had travelled 200klms to attend.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Marlea98

franandaj said:


> So we woke up our final morning and headed down to breakfast.  Fran told me that if you get the scrambled eggs in a pan right when they come out of the kitchen they are pretty good.  She was right.  This was my last breakfast for the trip.
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/July/DSC03688.jpg.html
> 
> And Fran&#146;s last breakfast.
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/July/DSC03689.jpg.html
> 
> After we ate, we headed back up to the room and finished putting all of our stuff back in suitcases and got ready to load up the car.  I was hoping that no one was really in the lobby when we came down.  We really did over pack and that darned luggage trolley was completely overstuffed when we pushed it out of the elevator.
> 
> There were several people who were happy to help us load up and I thought that was very sweet.  We were on the road before noon and decided to stop at the outlets in Pismo Beach to get me some shoes and see if there were any dresses at Dress Barn.  I scored and got two pairs of shoes and two dresses, both with polka dots.
> 
> Then we started down the coast.
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/July/DSC03690.jpg.html
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/July/DSC03691.jpg.html
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/July/DSC03692.jpg.html
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/July/DSC03695.jpg.html
> 
> We had a destination in mind.  Fran had seen something on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives about a place in Santa Barbara, a bloke from the UK had come over and needed to find a way to make a living.  He couldn&#146;t find any decent Fish & Chips, so he decided to open his own restaurant.
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/July/DSC03705.jpg.html
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/July/DSC03702.jpg.html
> 
> It&#146;s not really traditionally a British thing, but Clam Chowder still sounded good.
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/July/DSC03697.jpg.html
> 
> We got an order of bangers.
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/July/DSC03700.jpg.html
> 
> We got one order of Fish and Chips and then another order of just fish.
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/July/DSC03699.jpg.html
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/July/DSC03701.jpg.html
> 
> I had never had a deep fried candy bar before, and had been dying to try one.  Rather than get an American candy bar, I got some kind of Cadbury bar.  As I look at their website, I think it was a Boost bar, there was a wafer, caramel and chocolate and this seems like it fits the bill.
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/July/DSC03703.jpg.html
> 
> Since this actually looks somewhat disgusting, I took a picture of the ooey gooey goodness inside.
> 
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/July/DSC03704.jpg.html
> 
> I think all that fried food ended up giving me indigestion later because I had to take some antacids on the way home!
> 
> [Continued in Next Post]



I love CadburyDairy Milk.  But I don't think I could eat it deep fried. My tummy feels ill just thinking about it. Fish and chips on the other hand -yum. I like buying hot chips and eating them on buttered bread with tomato sauce and a squeeze of lemon. Yum  DS always has a Boost bar when he's racing in motocross. It makes him think he goes faster so that's fine by us 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Marlea98

Looking at the F&W post gave me a chuckle. Shrimp  Nobody in Australia calls them shrimp   But I love pavlova - yum 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## rentayenta

Marlea98 said:


> Oh that is so awful about the conditions your MIL imposed on you  It was only washing and you were washing her son's clothing too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards





I know, right? Some people are funny, what makes them tick and all.  I do love my MIL and am acutely aware of the boundaries and my expectations.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Oh I just realised as somebody pointed out on another thread but I didn't register earlier the Scottish Haggis is vegetarian. Oh how disappointing! I do think there should be vegetarian offerings of course but don't rob people of authentic haggis! It's got to be tried I really love it! I didn't expect it like it but I do. They should offer both imao. Have to focus on Ireland now lol..

I am yet to try your dish called meatloaf. I think I might like that. It has the word meat in it lol. We don't do that in the UK. I am a right carnivore I am afraid. Cattle hide when I pass fields....


----------



## Dis_Yoda

We are planning on attending the Taste, Shake and Indulge on the 5th as well.  Hopefully we will get in but its going to be the 4th or 5th on our list for the 13th.


----------



## lisaviolet

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> * I sit longingly gazing at the Indian *lol..but don't tell her that!



I guess so!  

You're a better person than I.  That would just about kill me.    You're good to your wife.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> I always enjoy driving down the coast, it is so peaceful.



  Lovely.  



franandaj said:


> *Mexican Tequila Lunch*
> 
> 
> ]



Hello!   

OH SO JEALOUS ALISON.  I would say envious like a good girl.  But I'm not!    It's ugly jealousy.

I've been to one F and W, because of timing, and I was by myself.  BOOOOO to my lack of F and W.  One day!  

Happy to see rainbow trout is there in Canada.  When I have it I run around and say RAINBOW TROUT'S IN THE HOUSE!!!!  Like a total lunatic.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

lisaviolet said:


> I guess so!
> 
> You're a better person than I.  That would just about kill me.    You're good to your wife.



Oh thanks! How kind I try! I feel so bad that because of my progressive condition and disabilities restrict  what we can do the least I can do is let the poor woman enjoy a good old Ruby Murray ( that's cockney rhyming slang here in London for curry... ) 

When she meet me I was fit, full time working in good job and two stone (24 pounds ) heavier in weight.. Man she really got the fussy end of the lollipop!


----------



## lisaviolet

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> the fussy end of the lollipop!





The best!  

I think I'll use *the fussy end of the lollipop* before the day is over!  

(I'm sure she thinks she won the lottery )


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

lisaviolet said:


> The best!
> 
> I think I'll use *the fussy end of the lollipop* before the day is over!
> 
> (I'm sure she thinks she won the lottery )



Lol actually typo! Forgive my inflamed eyes! Should read 'fuzzy end of the lollipop'! Do you guys say that over there also?


----------



## Luvchefmic

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Lol actually typo! Forgive my inflamed eyes! Should read 'fuzzy end of the lollipop'! Do you guys say that over there also?



Not until now  I _LOVE_ it ! will have to find a way to use it , but as its been said I'm sure she doesn't feel that way


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Oooh!  The Blissful Bites are being released!  I'm going to have to do some salivating and put up a proper planning post myself!
> 
> Your plans for the events look great.  Glad that you can fit them in between all our catch-ups.



There were some choices that had to be made, but we can always go back to F&W, that's why I bought those BCV points!



PrincessInOz said:


> And I'm catching up on Morro Bay as well.  That gooey goodness looks amazing!  Did you enjoy the fish and chips?



They were awesome!



Pinkocto said:


> The fish and chips looked scrumptious!
> 
> F & W is coming along nicely.



I'll be more than happy to go back there again, but maybe we won't order quite so much.  We had quite a few leftovers.  Also Fran wants to try the bangers fried in batter.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh the British fish & chips! Nothing better! My favourite use to be a deep fried mars bar but you call them Milky way I think. That is yum! Can't eat it anymore unless I want sudden death lol. But what a way to go! Have you tried F & C in EPCOT?
> 
> I love the photos of the coast line. We just adore Cali. Oh I felt my heart long for it! carmel by sea! We wanted to buy a place there! I wanted to live in the Jelly Belly factory lol.
> 
> The F & W looks great. Scotland looks inviting! Love Haggis! My fav is Ireland though having Irish parents nothing better than Fisherman's pie or Shepard's pie love them both! Once in Scotland I went to a place that did Irn Bru sorbet. Irn Bru is a gorgeous Scottish soda I am hoping they have at F & W. if they do you have to try it! It's yummy!
> But it's an acquired taste like Guinness (yum). Not everybody likes it. I like Black velvet ( Guinness with a dash of blackcurrant ).
> 
> Not sure you have Irn Bru that over there?



What is F&C at Epcot?  Or do you mean Rose and Crown?  We used to make that our first night's dinner and watch Illuminations, but Fran isn't as keen on Illuminations as I am.  



dolphingirl47 said:


> The offerings for the Food and Wine Festival sound amazing. This Grand Marnier event sounds right up my street. I am with you that I hope that they keep the Cheddar Cheese soup at the Canada Pavilion.
> 
> Corinna



I've been wanting to do the Grand Mariner tasting ever since I read my first review of it!  I hope we get in!  I love the Cheddar Cheese soup, but don't want to go through the hassle of getting an ADR at Le Cellier.  I've made it at home several times.



rentayenta said:


> Darn, I am so behind.
> 
> The fish n chips look awesome! I don't know about the candy bar though. I love DDD. Guy seems like such a fun dude to be around.
> 
> Your F&W plans look terrific. The Molten Center Chocolate Cake was one of my kids' favorites too.
> 
> The coast shots are lovely.
> 
> What's on top of that sticky bun? Butter, frosting? Either way it looks deadly (in a good way).
> 
> Hope you hear some loan news today Alison.
> 
> We love Indian food.
> 
> Not to hijack but about the MIL: I learned early on that this was just her and not to personalize it.  I'm fairly decent at not owning other people's garbage.
> 
> I can't imagine ever doing that to any guest in my home but whatever, it makes for a great story now.  I'm not vindictive or a grudge holder but bet your bottom, I'll never do her laundry.  Lesson learned: never live with inlaws even when in a pinch to find a decent rental while building a new home because our home sold in 2 days. LOL!



You're not really behind, I just went into overdrive when I hit my folks house.  We've been chilling a lot and I've had some time to catch up a little.

That was butter on top of the sticky bun.  Still waiting to hear some good news.



Marlea98 said:


> My dogs drool too. Usually when you're eating and they're sitting right in front of you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## glaserjm

Keeping my fingers crossed on the house! We just closed about two weeks ago on our new house and it was so exciting! Less exciting was coming in to a wet basement yesterday night 

I'm getting so excited about F&W, it's good that they released some of the menus so I keep having  things to plan and look forward to, although if they don't add the tuna poke to the Hawaii kiosk, I'm going to have one very unhappy husband!


----------



## franandaj

You'll forgive me for not commenting on all the chatter, please feel free to chat amongst yourselves, I just may not comment on all of it!  



Marlea98 said:


> I love CadburyDairy Milk.  But I don't think I could eat it deep fried. My tummy feels ill just thinking about it. Fish and chips on the other hand -yum. I like buying hot chips and eating them on buttered bread with tomato sauce and a squeeze of lemon. Yum  DS always has a Boost bar when he's racing in motocross. It makes him think he goes faster so that's fine by us



I don't think the CadburyDairy Milk would hold up very well for deep friying.  Chips on toast with tomato sauce, sounds a little odd, but I suppose it could be good.  



Marlea98 said:


> Looking at the F&W post gave me a chuckle. Shrimp  Nobody in Australia calls them shrimp   But I love pavlova - yum



So what do you call them?  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh I just realised as somebody pointed out on another thread but I didn't register earlier the Scottish Haggis is vegetarian. Oh how disappointing! I do think there should be vegetarian offerings of course but don't rob people of authentic haggis! It's got to be tried I really love it! I didn't expect it like it but I do. They should offer both imao. Have to focus on Ireland now lol..
> 
> I am yet to try your dish called meatloaf. I think I might like that. It has the word meat in it lol. We don't do that in the UK. I am a right carnivore I am afraid. Cattle hide when I pass fields....



Yeah, that's what I mentioned.  How can you call it Haggis when it's vegetarian?  I'm not a big fan of Haggis, but still why dumb it down? Isn't the idea of the Festival to introduce us to new tastes?

Meatloaf is wonderful!  Here is my meatloaf.  I use ground beef, onion, green pepper, chunks of cheddar cheese, and a can of spicy V8 juice in mine.







Dis_Yoda said:


> We are planning on attending the Taste, Shake and Indulge on the 5th as well.  Hopefully we will get in but its going to be the 4th or 5th on our list for the 13th.



I hope we both get in, and finally get a chance to meet in 3D!



lisaviolet said:


> Lovely.
> 
> Hello!
> 
> OH SO JEALOUS ALISON.  I would say envious like a good girl.  But I'm not!    It's ugly jealousy.
> 
> I've been to one F and W, because of timing, and I was by myself.  BOOOOO to my lack of F and W.  One day!
> 
> Happy to see rainbow trout is there in Canada.  *When I have it I run around and say RAINBOW TROUT'S IN THE HOUSE!!!!  Like a total lunatic.*



You are so funny!  I would love to see the bold



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh thanks! How kind I try! I feel so bad that because of my progressive condition and disabilities restrict  what we can do the least I can do is let the poor woman enjoy a good old Ruby Murray ( that's cockney rhyming slang here in London for curry... )
> 
> When she meet me I was fit, full time working in good job and two stone (24 pounds ) heavier in weight.. Man she really got the fussy end of the lollipop!



I'm going to have to use that phrase too!



lisaviolet said:


> The best!
> 
> I think I'll use *the fussy end of the lollipop* before the day is over!
> 
> (I'm sure she thinks she won the lottery )



So have you used it yet?



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Lol actually typo! Forgive my inflamed eyes! Should read 'fuzzy end of the lollipop'! Do you guys say that over there also?



Never heard it before!  But I will use it now!



Luvchefmic said:


> Not until now  I _LOVE_ it ! will have to find a way to use it , but as its been said I'm sure she doesn't feel that way



Exactly!



glaserjm said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed on the house! We just closed about two weeks ago on our new house and it was so exciting! Less exciting was coming in to a wet basement yesterday night
> 
> I'm getting so excited about F&W, it's good that they released some of the menus so I keep having  things to plan and look forward to, although if they don't add the tuna poke to the Hawaii kiosk, I'm going to have one very unhappy husband!



Hey, so you're there at the same time we are too!  Right?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Yes that's right I meant the Rose & Crown!  

Fuzzy end of the lolly pop I use that a lot!  

I love love love the look of your meatloaf! Omg I am trying to imagine what it tastes like? I bet it's lush lush cover me with slush. 

Vegetarian haggis is no haggis at all! It's just some other vegetarian dish but unless it's a cows stomach it aint real lol.


----------



## eandesmom

All caught up, a coastal drive, lots of dining and then the F&W schedule...good thing I read this during my lunch!

And now I'm thinking of making meatloaf for dinner.   Mine is a bit different though, it has chicken Italian sausage and either turkey, pork or chicken (depending on what I have around) bell peppers, red onion, carrots and cumin and nutmeg among other things.  Mmmn!  

If you do want any of the seminars, tasting or lunches I'd book as early as possible, they can go fast!  I loved the seminars we did and like the look of your choices a lot.


----------



## Luvchefmic

F & W so many I want to try, I didn't care for the slider last year from Hawaii I hope Italy has the ravioli from last year, it was Enormous and tasted just like my Aunt Mary's YUM !!  

THIS: is first place I am planning to head though: Scotland
Scottish Banoffee Tart with Bananas, Scottish Whisky Toffee, Walkers Shortbread Crumbles and Sweet Cream  sounds to die for and my maternal grandfather " Pop-Pops" was born in Glasgow so how could I possibly pass it up ?


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Yes that's right I meant the Rose & Crown!
> 
> Fuzzy end of the lolly pop I use that a lot!
> 
> I love love love the look of your meatloaf! Omg I am trying to imagine what it tastes like? I bet it's lush lush cover me with slush.
> 
> Vegetarian haggis is no haggis at all! It's just some other vegetarian dish but unless it's a cows stomach it aint real lol.



I like my meatloaf, now that you have brought it up, I think that I might make some for dinner when we get back home.

I do have to agree with you on the haggis, it's just minced vegetables and spices.  If it isn't cooked in (I thought it was a sheep's) stomach lining, it's not haggis.  It's hard to make THAT vegetarian!  



eandesmom said:


> All caught up, a coastal drive, lots of dining and then the F&W schedule...good thing I read this during my lunch!



Yup!  I think you covered everything!



eandesmom said:


> And now I'm thinking of making meatloaf for dinner.   Mine is a bit different though, it has chicken Italian sausage and either turkey, pork or chicken (depending on what I have around) bell peppers, red onion, carrots and cumin and nutmeg among other things.  Mmmn!
> 
> If you do want any of the seminars, tasting or lunches I'd book as early as possible, they can go fast!  I loved the seminars we did and like the look of your choices a lot.



That sounds tasty and somewhat lower in calories, but I get called on things when I make substitutions.

We will be up at 4AM on August 13th duking it out with everyone else for the F&W bookings.  I believe they open at 7AM Eastern Time.  That's what we did two years ago when we had to cancel.



Luvchefmic said:


> F & W so many I want to try, I didn't care for the slider last year from Hawaii I hope Italy has the ravioli from last year, it was Enormous and tasted just like my Aunt Mary's YUM !!
> 
> THIS: is first place I am planning to head though: Scotland
> Scottish Banoffee Tart with Bananas, Scottish Whisky Toffee, Walkers Shortbread Crumbles and Sweet Cream  sounds to die for and my maternal grandfather " Pop-Pops" was born in Glasgow so how could I possibly pass it up ?



So ya got Scots and Italian, that's quite a combination!


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> That sounds tasty and somewhat lower in calories, but I get called on things when I make substitutions.



It's quite a bit lower in calories but honestly because it's so different in style and taste  from a traditional one it's like an apples and orange thing, not a substitution if that makes sense.  It has a ton of flavor due to the spice combination and the italian sausage has a lot of flavor on its own of course.  I've modified it from the original one which had green peppers (we like the sweets better) and celery (fail to see the point in that one lol) and then I use fat free half and half instead of the real stuff.  You truly can't tell.  My family loves it, actually vastly prefers it to the regular kind.

Good luck on the ressies!


----------



## Luvchefmic

yep Scots & Italian made for an interesting household growing up
Now I am craving meatloaf too, think I'll have to make it very soon like hearing all the different ways to make it


----------



## ACDSNY

The lollipop chatter sure gave me a chuckle.

Nice pics of the drive back along the coast and the lunch stop looked great.


----------



## Marlea98

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I am yet to try your dish called meatloaf. I think I might like that. It has the word meat in it lol. We don't do that in the UK. I am a right carnivore I am afraid. Cattle hide when I pass fields....



We have meatloaf in Australia but I do not like it.  I vowed to never make it for my children but they had it on school camp once and after a couple of years of nagging I finally gave in and made it for them.  My mother is NOT a cook and I have horrid memories of hers, you needed a chain saw to cut that thing!



franandaj said:


> You'll forgive me for not commenting on all the chatter, please feel free to chat amongst yourselves, I just may not comment on all of it!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the CadburyDairy Milk would hold up very well for deep friying.  Chips on toast with tomato sauce, sounds a little odd, but I suppose it could be good.
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you call them?
> 
> 
> Meatloaf is wonderful!  Here is my meatloaf.  I use ground beef, onion, green pepper, chunks of cheddar cheese, and a can of spicy V8 juice in mine.



Chips on bread aren't the chips that you guys get, like potato chips (or crisps).  They're the sticks of deep fried potatoes.  It is a very easy snack.  I think the English call them chip buttys?

We call 'shrimp' prawns.  I think shrimp are slightly different to prawns though.  Living in North Queensland we are quite spoilt for choice with seafood so we only like King prawns or Red Spot prawns. To us, anything else is inferior 

I'm not a fan of meatloaf but that looks nice.  It's not that different to when I make rissoles when you come to think of it.  DH loves the spicy V8 juice (I don't like vegetable juice) so I might add a dash to the meat mix next time I make rissoles instead of sweet chilli sauce.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Yes we must be the same as Australia. Our chips are fried potatoes American's call them fries and what American's call chips are crisps here. Yes we call them chip butties they are very nice! 

We too call shrimp prawns! And eggplant Aubergine. It's all very confusing at first but we are getting use to it! 

First time we tried to make a reservation at a restaurant was very funny. We call that 'booking a table'. The server thought we wanted to physically remove the table from the restaurant lol. Also we don't say 'Are you still working on that honey' for still eating a food item. The first time a server said that to me I had no idea what she meant! Working would only be used for house work, jobs etc. not food or anything like that. To us it sounded like she meant I was trying to build something out of the mashed potato so my first thoughts were that scene in Close Encounters of the Third kind where he builds a mountain from the mash lol...

Any news on the dream house Alison? Can we move that bus yet?


----------



## Marlea98

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Yes we must be the same as Australia. Our chips are fried potatoes American's call them fries and what American's call chips are crisps here. Yes we call them chip butties they are very nice!
> 
> We too call shrimp prawns! And eggplant Aubergine. It's all very confusing at first but we are getting use to it!
> 
> First time we tried to make a reservation at a restaurant was very funny. We call that 'booking a table'. The server thought we wanted to physically remove the table from the restaurant lol. Also we don't say 'Are you still working on that honey' for still eating a food item. The first time a server said that to me I had no idea what she meant! Working would only be used for house work, jobs etc. not food or anything like that. To us it sounded like she meant I was trying to build something out of the mashed potato so my first thoughts were that scene in Close Encounters of the Third kind where he builds a mountain from the mash lol...
> 
> Any news on the dream house Alison? Can we move that bus yet?



I remember the first time I ordered chips with my meal and out came something rather like BBQ chips (we call crisps potato chips). I looked at DH and said I couldn't eat them with my steak! 

For us eggplant is eggplant. 

I loved it when people asked if they could fix us some food! All I could think of was was it broken?  

Those funny Americans with their quaint turn of phrases 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PrincessInOz

Marlea98 said:


> I remember the first time I ordered chips with my meal and out came something rather like BBQ chips (we call crisps potato chips). I looked at DH and said I couldn't eat them with my steak!
> 
> For us eggplant is eggplant.
> 
> I loved it when people asked if they could fix us some food! All I could think of was was it broken?
> 
> *Those funny Americans with their quaint turn of phrases*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice meatloaf, Alison!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Marlea98 said:


> I remember the first time I ordered chips with my meal and out came something rather like BBQ chips (we call crisps potato chips). I looked at DH and said I couldn't eat them with my steak!
> 
> For us eggplant is eggplant.
> 
> I loved it when people asked if they could fix us some food! All I could think of was was it broken?
> 
> Those funny Americans with their quaint turn of phrases
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Lol yes fix us some food. Or 'can I get a coke' meaning I now know 'can I have a coke' I thought the correct response to this was 'I don't know...can you?' .. It sounds like a question to oneself to us not a request to another person lol.. Why is the person asking if they can get a coke if they want you to get it lol..


----------



## franandaj

eandesmom said:


> It's quite a bit lower in calories but honestly because it's so different in style and taste  from a traditional one it's like an apples and orange thing, not a substitution if that makes sense.  It has a ton of flavor due to the spice combination and the italian sausage has a lot of flavor on its own of course.  I've modified it from the original one which had green peppers (we like the sweets better) and celery (fail to see the point in that one lol) and then I use fat free half and half instead of the real stuff.  You truly can't tell.  My family loves it, actually vastly prefers it to the regular kind.
> 
> Good luck on the ressies!



I tried turkey based products in the past and unless it's an actual turkey I'm cooking it doesn't go over well.  It sounds really good to me, but what do I know?  



Luvchefmic said:


> yep Scots & Italian made for an interesting household growing up
> Now I am craving meatloaf too, think I'll have to make it very soon like hearing all the different ways to make it



I know everyone has their own recipes, we were going to buy a Meatloaf cookbook, but I don't know what ever happened to that plan.



ACDSNY said:


> The lollipop chatter sure gave me a chuckle.
> 
> Nice pics of the drive back along the coast and the lunch stop looked great.



Me too!  Thanks!



Marlea98 said:


> We have meatloaf in Australia but I do not like it.  I vowed to never make it for my children but they had it on school camp once and after a couple of years of nagging I finally gave in and made it for them.  My mother is NOT a cook and I have horrid memories of hers, you needed a chain saw to cut that thing!
> 
> Chips on bread aren't the chips that you guys get, like potato chips (or crisps).  They're the sticks of deep fried potatoes.  It is a very easy snack.  I think the English call them chip buttys?
> 
> We call 'shrimp' prawns.  I think shrimp are slightly different to prawns though.  Living in North Queensland we are quite spoilt for choice with seafood so we only like King prawns or Red Spot prawns. To us, anything else is inferior
> 
> I'm not a fan of meatloaf but that looks nice.  It's not that different to when I make rissoles when you come to think of it.  DH loves the spicy V8 juice (I don't like vegetable juice) so I might add a dash to the meat mix next time I make rissoles instead of sweet chilli sauce.



I meant Fries, not potato chips, I was just thinking that it was a lot of starch and not much protein.  I do put potato chips in my bologna sandwiches.  We call them prawns here too when they are over a certain size.  Most places (unless they are upscale and pricey) don't serve prawns, they serve the smaller less expensive version which are simply called shrimp.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Yes we must be the same as Australia. Our chips are fried potatoes American's call them fries and what American's call chips are crisps here. Yes we call them chip butties they are very nice!
> 
> We too call shrimp prawns! And eggplant Aubergine. It's all very confusing at first but we are getting use to it!
> 
> First time we tried to make a reservation at a restaurant was very funny. We call that 'booking a table'. The server thought we wanted to physically remove the table from the restaurant lol. Also we don't say 'Are you still working on that honey' for still eating a food item. The first time a server said that to me I had no idea what she meant! Working would only be used for house work, jobs etc. not food or anything like that. To us it sounded like she meant I was trying to build something out of the mashed potato so my first thoughts were that scene in Close Encounters of the Third kind where he builds a mountain from the mash lol...
> 
> Any news on the dream house Alison? Can we move that bus yet?



There are plenty of funny statements that folks from the UK make as well!



Marlea98 said:


> I remember the first time I ordered chips with my meal and out came something rather like BBQ chips (we call crisps potato chips). I looked at DH and said I couldn't eat them with my steak!
> 
> For us eggplant is eggplant.
> 
> I loved it when people asked if they could fix us some food! All I could think of was was it broken?
> 
> *Those funny Americans with their quaint turn of phrases *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



 on the broken food part!

And the bold coming from someone in a country where they say, "don't come the raw prawn with me".   



PrincessInOz said:


>







PrincessInOz said:


> Nice meatloaf, Alison!



Thank you!  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Lol yes fix us some food. Or 'can I get a coke' meaning I now know 'can I have a coke' I thought the correct response to this was 'I don't know...can you?' .. It sounds like a question to oneself to us not a request to another person lol.. Why is the person asking if they can get a coke if they want you to get it lol..



My mother always said the proper way to phrase it would be "May I get a coke?"


----------



## franandaj

OK, so some of you have been waiting for this.  I finally posted my D23 Expo TR!

D23 Expo TR


----------



## dgbg100106

That is how I was taught
May I get a coke?


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> OK, so some of you have been waiting for this.  I finally posted my D23 Expo TR!
> 
> D23 Expo TR



Alison, I saw a picture of the D&B for D23 last night...  Very cool!  Do you know how much?


----------



## TifffanyD

dgbg100106 said:


> Alison, I saw a picture of the D&B for D23 last night...  Very cool!  Do you know how much?



I saw that too!! Looked like a tote so probably $250-280ish?


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> That is how I was taught
> May I get a coke?



The other question asks if you were able not permission!



dgbg100106 said:


> Alison, I saw a picture of the D&B for D23 last night...  Very cool!  Do you know how much?



Do you mean the blue Harvey Seatbelt bags?  I'll have to go check on how much they were....


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Great will check out that new trip report exciting! Always wanted to go to that  


So looking forward to F & W this year. We are very new to this. Last year we just looked didn't really understand what it was all about until I read your TR. but we enjoyed the kiosks. I did notice last year they had these cool disney gift cards on a bracelet you could buy. I hope they do those again! I want to get DW one so she can help herself to what she wants. If she has to pay cash or charge the room she won't! She will buy me the world but when it comes to herself she is shy. So I find ways around that!


----------



## franandaj

TifffanyD said:


> I saw that too!! Looked like a tote so probably $250-280ish?



The large satchel and mini tote were $175.  The wallet was $95.  I bought a couple for one of my FB friends and I need to get her the total of what she ordered.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

dgbg100106 said:


> That is how I was taught
> May I get a coke?



Your nation was taught such nice ways. You are all so upbeat and positive we love coming to America. Us Brits undertip ( me and DW don't btw we are so embarrassed of British people that do ) , see everything as negative and moan lol.  We feel our energy drain as we land back at London... Moan moan moan lol...even our signs are negative 'do not cross this barrier' yours... 'Pardon our stardust whilst this area is being redesigned for your future enjoyment' ....

 

Roll on F & W!


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Great will check out that new trip report exciting! Always wanted to go to that
> 
> 
> So looking forward to F & W this year. We are very new to this. Last year we just looked didn't really understand what it was all about until I read your TR. but we enjoyed the kiosks. I did notice last year they had these cool disney gift cards on a bracelet you could buy. I hope they do those again! I want to get DW one so she can help herself to what she wants. If she has to pay cash or charge the room she won't! She will buy me the world but when it comes to herself she is shy. So I find ways around that!



We tend to pay for as much as we can with gift cards.  Fran likes to buy them on eBay or from other sources where she gets a discount.  That's nice you take such good care of her!


----------



## TifffanyD

franandaj said:


> The large satchel and mini tote were $175.  The wallet was $95.  I bought a couple for one of my FB friends and I need to get her the total of what she ordered.



Oh that's not bad at all!

I wonder if there are Disneyland exclusive Dooneys. May need to get my friend to use her CM discount while we are there....


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Ahhhh!  You had me at "food porn"!!! New reader here, Lisaviolet sent me (I bet you didn't know you had your very own PTR-mouse-pusher!), she's my Disney guardian angel.  

Anywho...I'm off to read the last 41 pages!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> OK, so some of you have been waiting for this.  I finally posted my D23 Expo TR!
> 
> D23 Expo TR





On my way.


----------



## franandaj

TifffanyD said:


> Oh that's not bad at all!
> 
> I wonder if there are Disneyland exclusive Dooneys. May need to get my friend to use her CM discount while we are there....



They had one for the 55th anniversary that was exclusive to DL, similar to the one they had for WDW's 40th.  But those are sold out.  Right now, they mostly have the black and white charms, the balloons, oh wait!  Maybe there is a DL bag, I don't care for the colors much so I don't pay attention to it.

I just checked, there is a retro DL bags, you might be interested in.



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Ahhhh!  You had me at "food porn"!!! New reader here, Lisaviolet sent me (I bet you didn't know you had your very own PTR-mouse-pusher!), she's my Disney guardian angel.
> 
> Anywho...I'm off to read the last 41 pages!



  I'll have to thank Lisa for being my very own PTR Barker Bird.

Thanks Lisa!

Well if nothing else, there is plenty of food porn around here!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> On my way.



See ya over there!


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> I tried turkey based products in the past and unless it's an actual turkey I'm cooking it doesn't go over well.  It sounds really good to me, but what do I know?



You can do it with a combo of beef and then pork sausage but we like it better with the chicken Italian sausage.  LOL!  It does make a difference what you use though with both.  White meat, chicken or turkey can get really dry and not always absorb flavors as well as either the dark or "less lean" which is often a mix of the white and dark.  

Of course we eat a LOT of chicken italian sausage so it's possibly simply what we are used to but it's rather fabulous in pasta, or pizza soup or gosh, so many things. LOL!

LOVE the look of that D23 Dooney!


----------



## Marlea98

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Lol yes fix us some food. Or 'can I get a coke' meaning I now know 'can I have a coke' I thought the correct response to this was 'I don't know...can you?' .. It sounds like a question to oneself to us not a request to another person lol.. Why is the person asking if they can get a coke if they want you to get it lol..



 Yep, those funny Americans  

We thought it was funny that whenever DH ordered coffee at Starbucks or McDonalds or wherever they'd always get his name wrong. We didn't think our accents were that strong  I found it easier to shorten my name for orders.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Marlea98

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Your nation was taught such nice ways. You are all so upbeat and positive we love coming to America. Us Brits undertip ( me and DW don't btw we are so embarrassed of British people that do ) , see everything as negative and moan lol.  We feel our energy drain as we land back at London... Moan moan moan lol...even our signs are negative 'do not cross this barrier' yours... 'Pardon our stardust whilst this area is being redesigned for your future enjoyment' ....
> 
> 
> 
> Roll on F & W!



Agree  

We truly expected stereotypical American people of the kind you see in movies and tv. Instead we found everyone was lovely, friendly and willing to go out of their way to help (except in Hollywood on the main tourist strip, those hustlers were horrible, but once we walked a few blocks away from there the people we met were lovely, especially the ones in the laundry where we did our washing - hello lady with the little dog, and the man from the Carribbean who told us funny stories, and the little Mexican girl who could only peep out at my kids from beside the dryer and then giggle shyly when my kids smiled at her). 

People in Australia often complain at how 'Americanised' Australia is becoming but I still believe we are still more English. 

And Alison, I don't know of anyone who says 'don't come the raw prawn with me'   I don't even know what that really means!  Although I do love cold cooked prawns dribbled with a squeeze of lemon - yum.  If you can, try and find some old Australian tv shows from the 60s or 70s - their language is more 'traditional' than how we speak now. I think our 'accents' were more pronounced back then. I find language fascinating. Crikey! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Marlea98

franandaj said:


> We tend to pay for as much as we can with gift cards.  Fran likes to buy them on eBay or from other sources where she gets a discount.  That's nice you take such good care of her!



We don't have those great discounts like you do. I loved couponing when we were in Montana. DH's aunty put me in charge of finding things for when we went to the supermarket and I was like a pig in mud   I wish we could have all that here.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Luvchefmic

Marlea98 said:


> Agree
> 
> We truly expected stereotypical American people of the kind you see in movies and tv. Instead we found everyone was lovely, friendly and willing to go out of their way to help (except in Hollywood on the main tourist strip, those hustlers were horrible, but once we walked a few blocks away from there the people we met were lovely, especially the ones in the laundry where we did our washing - hello lady with the little dog, and the man from the Carribbean who told us funny stories, and the little Mexican girl who could only peep out at my kids from beside the dryer and then giggle shyly when my kids smiled at her).
> 
> People in Australia often complain at how 'Americanised' Australia is becoming but I still believe we are still more English.
> 
> And Alison, I don't know of anyone who says 'don't come the raw prawn with me'   I don't even know what that really means!  Although I do love cold cooked prawns dribbled with a squeeze of lemon - yum.  If you can, try and find some old Australian tv shows from the 60s or 70s - their language is more 'traditional' than how we speak now. I think our 'accents' were more pronounced back then. I find language fascinating. Crikey!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



and some day when you are here meet me an Italian from Brooklyn NY once you get past MY accent ( I've been told I have one ! ) you will find I am truly lovable and sweet and forget all about those Godfather movie and pushy/obnoxious Real Housewives of NYC stereotypes too  if you don't get that horrible show there you can hit the internet and see what I mean and consider yourself blessed that they aren't your neighbors


----------



## Leshaface

I haven't gone through the whole F&W list yet cause i'm waiting for DH to come home from his game.  Excited to see what they'll have!  You said the list wasn't complete...Do they add more items to the menus?  Very excited to see some of the options!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

When can we expect news on the your lovely house? What is the deadline when the vendor says who won the offer ( if that's how it works if not forgive my British ignorance we don't work that way ) .


----------



## Marlea98

Luvchefmic said:


> and some day when you are here meet me an Italian from Brooklyn NY once you get past MY accent ( I've been told I have one ! ) you will find I am truly lovable and sweet and forget all about those Godfather movie and pushy/obnoxious Real Housewives of NYC stereotypes too  if you don't get that horrible show there you can hit the internet and see what I mean and consider yourself blessed that they aren't your neighbors



 I might just take you up on that when we in NYC in December  I grew up in inner city Melbourne and was often the only Australian  (that is of British descent or more than one generation of Australian born) in my class.  I could swear in many different languages and spoke with my hands. For a long time I thought everyone had two dinners - the first at 5.30pm then another at 8pm or so because I'd go to friends' houses after we ate and then they'd insist if eat there  I love Italian food  and my ultimate dream is to eat my way around Italy  

We get those shows here but I don't watch them. None of my friends' families are like that though. They used to just tell me I was too skinny and needed to eat, I think they would have just killed me with kindness 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Marlea98

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> When can we expect news on the your lovely house? What is the deadline when the vendor says who won the offer ( if that's how it works if not forgive my British ignorance we don't work that way ) .



I'm wondering the same thing. The property market in America is very different to what I've experienced both buying and selling.  I've got my fingers crossed, that is such a gorgeous house.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## franandaj

eandesmom said:


> LOVE the look of that D23 Dooney!



I didn't even realize that there was a D23 Do money! I preordered the Harvey tote, but I may check out the Dooney on our pre Expo show day.



Marlea98 said:


> Yep, those funny Americans
> 
> We thought it was funny that whenever DH ordered coffee at Starbucks or McDonalds or wherever they'd always get his name wrong. We didn't think our accents were that strong  I found it easier to shorten my name for orders.



Heck they get MY name wrong at Starbucks! And I don't even have an accent!



Marlea98 said:


> And Alison, I don't know of anyone who says 'don't come the raw prawn with me'   I don't even know what that really means!  Although I do love cold cooked prawns dribbled with a squeeze of lemon - yum.  If you can, try and find some old Australian tv shows from the 60s or 70s - their language is more 'traditional' than how we speak now. I think our 'accents' were more pronounced back then. I find language fascinating. Crikey!



PIO used that phrase on me a while ago and had to explain it to me. I was so thrilled when we saw Priscilla Queen of the desert. They used that phrase and I was so happy that I knew what it meant! 

I'm not sure where I would find any Australian shows, we are fed a steady diet (another silly American phrase) of British sitcoms, but I don't know where I would find Aussie shows other than DVD imports.



Marlea98 said:


> We don't have those great discounts like you do. I loved couponing when we were in Montana. DH's aunty put me in charge of finding things for when we went to the supermarket and I was like a pig in mud   I wish we could have all that here.



That's too bad! We love coupons. Fran has been known to buy them on eBay to save money.



Leshaface said:


> I haven't gone through the whole F&W list yet cause i'm waiting for DH to come home from his game.  Excited to see what they'll have!  You said the list wasn't complete...Do they add more items to the menus?  Very excited to see some of the options!



Each kiosk usually has two to three food items and as many drinks, so there is a lot left to be announced.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> When can we expect news on the your lovely house? What is the deadline when the vendor says who won the offer ( if that's how it works if not forgive my British ignorance we don't work that way ) .



Well I've been waiting too! We finally heard something just before dinner last night. See below.



Marlea98 said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. The property market in America is very different to what I've experienced both buying and selling.  I've got my fingers crossed, that is such a gorgeous house.



OK, quick lesson in US home buying. Unless you plan to pay cash for your house, the first step in house buying is that you apply for a loan so that you know how much of a loan the bank will give you. We did that with another Real Estate agent and bank last Fall, so we had an idea of our price range when we started looking a couple weeks ago.

Wrong! There were changes in our financial situation from September to July so we didn't look as good on paper any more. Since Friday when we left  to visit my parents we have been back and forth with the loan agent. Our situation is rather complex because our income is from multiple non traditional sources. Monday evening I was digging back through my old emails and other saved documents trying to find documentation of our interest in various investments.

Finally we had provided sufficient documentation, and yesterday around 5PM we got a call from our Real Estate Agent that we were approved for a loan, but we needed to put down a down payment that was substantially larger than we expected. We had to think long and hard to find out if we could afford it. Ultimately we decided yes, but we need to get busy selling stuff on eBay as soon as we get home tonight!

Then we had to reprint the first page of the contract (very difficult with my parents silly Mac/PC network), sign it and then scan it and send it back. Luckily Fran had brought a scanner along with us. That accomplished, we finally went out for our 7PM dinner reservation (which I pushed back twice as we kept hitting snags in the contract printing process.)

In the meantime, our agents were presenting the offer to the listing agent.  It turns out that a few of the items (furniture) that we requested to be included were not actually possessions of the home owner. They were borrowed items for "staging" the house. So at this point we just wait. They have 72 hours to respond. We need an answer or counter offer by Friday evening. If they make a counter offer, we may have to walk away. The changes in the down payment have stretched us as far as we are willing to go.  So we wait and see. But we are now one step closer.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Congrats on getting your loan application approved.  I hope the owners accept your offer without a counter.  

Just catching up on my 2D life at the moment.  I feel so out of touch.


----------



## Pinkocto

Awesome to one step closer  hopefully Friday will bring great news.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

That was a great lesson about house buying in America thank you. I hope they don't counter offer!


Over there do folks make one offer at a time only? So does the seller only consider one offer at a time or have they got multiple offers on the table from other people? One more question...if they accept your offer does that become a legal contract or can either party still pull out? 

Good luck! And good luck selling stuff on ebay. How much will you get for Fran btw lol...


----------



## rentayenta

Congrats on the loan approval. One step closer.


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:
			
		

> The other question asks if you were able not permission!
> 
> Do you mean the blue Harvey Seatbelt bags?  I'll have to go check on how much they were....



No they just put out the dooney and bourke style.  It is like negative film


----------



## dgbg100106

dgbg100106 said:


> Alison, I saw a picture of the D&B for D23 last night...  Very cool!  Do you know how much?





TifffanyD said:


> I saw that too!! Looked like a tote so probably $250-280ish?





franandaj said:


> The other question asks if you were able not permission!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the blue Harvey Seatbelt bags?  I'll have to go check on how much they were....


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> The large satchel and mini tote were $175.  The wallet was $95.  I bought a couple for one of my FB friends and I need to get her the total of what she ordered.



That is a very good price.....


----------



## dgbg100106

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Your nation was taught such nice ways. You are all so upbeat and positive we love coming to America. Us Brits undertip ( me and DW don't btw we are so embarrassed of British people that do ) , see everything as negative and moan lol.  We feel our energy drain as we land back at London... Moan moan moan lol...even our signs are negative 'do not cross this barrier' yours... 'Pardon our stardust whilst this area is being redesigned for your future enjoyment' ....
> 
> 
> 
> Roll on F & W!



On the commuter train every morning, the conductors repeat "Mind the Gap"  ...  I always thought this sounded very British....  We don't say "Mind" we say "pay attention"  so to me the American way to say it is "Pay attention to the space between the train and the platform"  But "Mind the gap" is a lot less words...


----------



## dgbg100106

TifffanyD said:


> Oh that's not bad at all!
> 
> I wonder if there are Disneyland exclusive Dooneys. May need to get my friend to use her CM discount while we are there....



There is the Retro Disneyland and the 55th anniversary.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

dgbg100106 said:


> On the commuter train every morning, the conductors repeat "Mind the Gap"  ...  I always thought this sounded very British....  We don't say "Mind" we say "pay attention"  so to me the American way to say it is "Pay attention to the space between the train and the platform"  But "Mind the gap" is a lot less words...



We have 'mind the gap' on the tube ( underground ) in London and on our main trains so sounds like they got it from there lol. We have tee shirts with it printed. 






Lol

Not so funny for me as I did fall between the train and the gap one time! Really hurt my leg but the compensation so sweet


----------



## dgbg100106

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> We have 'mind the gap' on the tube ( underground ) in London and on our main trains so sounds like they got it from there lol. We have tee shirts with it printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Not so funny for me as I did fall between the train and the gap one time! Really hurt my leg but the compensation so sweet



Oh my goodness...  I saw a guy fall in the Gap and broke his leg...  It was awful.  I am sorry to hear you had the same trouble.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

dgbg100106 said:


> Oh my goodness...  I saw a guy fall in the Gap and broke his leg...  It was awful.  I am sorry to hear you had the same trouble.



Thanks! Any luck with job hunt?


----------



## dgbg100106

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Thanks! Any luck with job hunt?



No not yet!


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Congrats on getting your loan application approved.  I hope the owners accept your offer without a counter.
> 
> Just catching up on my 2D life at the moment.  I feel so out of touch.



You have been more MIA than I have! So, IF the seller accepts our offer on the first go around, AND they don't take us up on the "rent back" option that we allowed in the contract, escrow will close sometime between when you land at LAX and depart for, is it Phoenix? 

So I guess what I am also saying is that we are about 45 days out from the start of your trip!



Pinkocto said:


> Awesome to one step closer  hopefully Friday will bring great news.



I'm hoping sooner than Friday.  I'll go nuts waiting!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> That was a great lesson about house buying in America thank you. I hope they don't counter offer!
> 
> 
> Over there do folks make one offer at a time only? So does the seller only consider one offer at a time or have they got multiple offers on the table from other people? One more question...if they accept your offer does that become a legal contract or can either party still pull out?
> 
> Good luck! And good luck selling stuff on ebay. How much will you get for Fran btw lol...



It depends on how hot the real estate market is in the price range. When my parents put their house on the market, they held open house on Sat/Sun. By Tuesday they had 5-7 offers at 20-25% OVER their asking price. That is because the Chinese, who are fleeing the mainland with their hundreds of millions of dollars in riches, want their kids to go to the school which I graduated  from.

The house we want is different. It has been on the market almost five months. The one other offer they recieved fell through. We don't know why. Evidently this woman is motivated to sell. She has already dropped the price once. If we are her only solid offer, she might take it. I will say that this house is priced above the median home in Long Beach. That may also have something to do with why it has not sold.

Also we have 72 hours to change our minds, but I think once the offer is accepted and we accept the acception, if we back out we lose the deposit.  However, upon inspection, if something awful is discovered we can counter offer. We already know about the electrical, but there is still termite inspection, and others that I will learn about when we get there.

I think eBay will kill our auction if I try to sell Fran.  Besides she is priceless.  



rentayenta said:


> Congrats on the loan approval. One step closer.



I sure hope so! I couldn't sleep last night. I think I'm worrying about the money and whether or not we get it.



dgbg100106 said:


> No they just put out the dooney and bourke style.  It is like negative film



After both you and Cynthia specifically said Dooney, I went and looked at it online, its cute, I may have to check it out at the Disney Dream Store. I mean we already have a boatload of Disney gift cards, so that really isn't spending, since we already have the sunken costs, right?  



dgbg100106 said:


> That is a very good price.....



I'll have to go to my computer and post the link before I pack it up and we get on the road.


----------



## rentayenta

dgbg100106 said:


>







This is fantastic!


----------



## glaserjm

Congrats on the home loan being approved...it's such a headache to go through that waiting! We just closed on our house a few weeks ago and I remember waiting for loan commitment to come through was the worst part, even though I knew we were qualified! Since they tightened up the mortgage market after the housing crash, there is so much more you are required to produce and I feel like the underwriting process takes so much longer! We almost had a last minute fall-through after we were already approved because Joe lost one of his credit cards and had to order a new one. Capital One gave him a new account number and our mortgage company freaked out thinking we were opening up all kinds of new credit before the home closing. 
We had to sign affidavits and all kinds of things saying that it was really just the same card with a new number! I couldn't believe something so simple had become such a big deal!

I really hope they accept your offer. In the words of Tom Petty, "Waaaaaiting is the hardest part."


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> After both you and Cynthia specifically said Dooney, I went and looked at it online, its cute, I may have to check it out at the Disney Dream Store.* I mean we already have a boatload of Disney gift cards, so that really isn't spending, since we already have the sunken costs, right?*
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to go to my computer and post the link before I pack it up and we get on the road.


Exactly!  And if you are shopping with someone else's money then it is free shopping!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Wow re the Chinese offering above asking price that must make life hard for locals buying! We had that too with the Chinese and wanting our schools. 


Well let's hope you are the only offer plus you are a good bet it's not all about the offer right? It's just as much about the buyers ability to proceed. If it's fallen through before she will like how serious you two are and that will weight heavy in her decision making too I'm sure.

So fingers crossed ladies and omg love those bags! They are just the bees knees imao.


----------



## jedijill

Congrats on the loan approval. Fingers crossed that they accept your offer and inspection goes well.

I was just able to sell my house in Kansas City after renting it out for almost 5 years...I couldn't give it away when I moved to Denver so had to rent it out.  My tenant gave me notice this spring and I was able to get a full price offer in about 6 days....I was so happy to finally be rid of that house!  Inventory is really tight in both KC and here in Denver...Denver's house prices are hitting all time highs again.  

Jill in CO


----------



## Leshaface

Awesome congratulations on the loan approval!  Hopefully they'll accept your offer so it will all be done with


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

dgbg100106 said:


> There is the Retro Disneyland and the 55th anniversary.



Love these! Sorry no luck with job hunt but the bags might numb the pain....


----------



## dolphingirl47

Congratulations on your loan approval. 

Corinna


----------



## TifffanyD

Congrats on loan approval! Now to g et through the next step! Ugh it's awful


----------



## Luvchefmic

Praying it all works out for the home for you..too bad about the furniture, not really a problem you get it you furnish it when you can the important thing is getting it   Seems to me since the house has been on the market, and she wants out and you're the only offer its just a matter of getting the ducks all in a row...breathe and rest when you can


----------



## ACDSNY

One step to check off the list, congrats!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> This is fantastic!





glaserjm said:


> Congrats on the home loan being approved...it's such a headache to go through that waiting! We just closed on our house a few weeks ago and I remember waiting for loan commitment to come through was the worst part, even though I knew we were qualified! Since they tightened up the mortgage market after the housing crash, there is so much more you are required to produce and I feel like the underwriting process takes so much longer! We almost had a last minute fall-through after we were already approved because Joe lost one of his credit cards and had to order a new one. Capital One gave him a new account number and our mortgage company freaked out thinking we were opening up all kinds of new credit before the home closing.
> We had to sign affidavits and all kinds of things saying that it was really just the same card with a new number! I couldn't believe something so simple had become such a big deal!
> 
> I really hope they accept your offer. In the words of Tom Petty, "Waaaaaiting is the hardest part."





dgbg100106 said:


> Exactly!  And if you are shopping with someone else's money then it is free shopping!





Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Wow re the Chinese offering above asking price that must make life hard for locals buying! We had that too with the Chinese and wanting our schools.
> 
> 
> Well let's hope you are the only offer plus you are a good bet it's not all about the offer right? It's just as much about the buyers ability to proceed. If it's fallen through before she will like how serious you two are and that will weight heavy in her decision making too I'm sure.
> 
> So fingers crossed ladies and omg love those bags! They are just the bees knees imao.





jedijill said:


> Congrats on the loan approval. Fingers crossed that they accept your offer and inspection goes well.
> 
> I was just able to sell my house in Kansas City after renting it out for almost 5 years...I couldn't give it away when I moved to Denver so had to rent it out.  My tenant gave me notice this spring and I was able to get a full price offer in about 6 days....I was so happy to finally be rid of that house!  Inventory is really tight in both KC and here in Denver...Denver's house prices are hitting all time highs again.
> 
> Jill in CO





Leshaface said:


> Awesome congratulations on the loan approval!  Hopefully they'll accept your offer so it will all be done with





Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Love these! Sorry no luck with job hunt but the bags might numb the pain....





dolphingirl47 said:


> Congratulations on your loan approval.
> 
> Corinna





TifffanyD said:


> Congrats on loan approval! Now to g et through the next step! Ugh it's awful





Luvchefmic said:


> Praying it all works out for the home for you..too bad about the furniture, not really a problem you get it you furnish it when you can the important thing is getting it   Seems to me since the house has been on the market, and she wants out and you're the only offer its just a matter of getting the ducks all in a row...breathe and rest when you can





ACDSNY said:


> One step to check off the list, congrats!



I think at this point, I need to take all of your good wishes and pixie dust and put it really tight in a container to hope it come through, but as it stands the lender wants 51% down. and if they counter for any more money, we are done.  This EVERYTHING we have to put down and we have NOTHING left.  so. we are now looking for other properties.  If this one comes through.  Awesome!  But we are no longer holding our breath, we are looking otherwise.


----------



## franandaj

Thanks everyone for your well wishes!!!!!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

51% omg that is a sizeable chunk! Good idea to look at other properties as with that kind of deposit any counter offer even if a cent is surely a flat no! I really wish you both the best of luck but this lady is pushing you to your max imao. Risky when it's not a sellers market right? So if it does get accepted great like you say party time but if it doesn't then maybe it was close but no cigar....you have to kiss a lot of frogs to find a prince ( or princess! ) 

How many hours to go now I wonder? We started we 72 so we must be down 48 now maybe 24 to go? Plus you have the D23 Expo to look forward to and you getting those amazing Sorcerers passes! What a result! Showing that fate is on your side so which ever way this swings it will be for the right reason. 

Paula xx


----------



## PrincessInOz

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Wow re *the Chinese offering above asking price* that must make life hard for locals buying! We had that too with the Chinese and wanting our schools.
> 
> 
> Well let's hope you are the only offer plus you are a good bet it's not all about the offer right? It's just as much about the buyers ability to proceed. If it's fallen through before she will like how serious you two are and that will weight heavy in her decision making too I'm sure.
> 
> So fingers crossed ladies and omg love those bags! They are just the bees knees imao.



They've been doing that here too.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> I think at this point, I need to take all of your good wishes and pixie dust and put it really tight in a container to hope it come through, but as it stands the *lender wants 51% down*. and if they counter for any more money, we are done.  This EVERYTHING we have to put down and we have NOTHING left.  so. we are now looking for other properties.  If this one comes through.  Awesome!  But we are no longer holding our breath, we are looking otherwise.



Hope it comes through.

But that is a huge downpayment!


----------



## rentayenta

That's a stressful down payment for sure. Hope you get some news quickly so you can proceed either way. I'm sorry, I know you really liked that house.


----------



## Pinkocto

Wow, that's a huge down payment! I hope you hear something soon.


----------



## dgbg100106

That is a major down payment.How can they even ask for that much.


----------



## jedijill

Holy cow!  I've never heard of a downpayment that high!

Good luck with whatever happens.

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> 51% omg that is a sizeable chunk! Good idea to look at other properties as with that kind of deposit any counter offer even if a cent is surely a flat no! I really wish you both the best of luck but this lady is pushing you to your max imao. Risky when it's not a sellers market right? So if it does get accepted great like you say party time but if it doesn't then maybe it was close but no cigar....you have to kiss a lot of frogs to find a prince ( or princess! )
> 
> How many hours to go now I wonder? We started we 72 so we must be down 48 now maybe 24 to go? Plus you have the D23 Expo to look forward to and you getting those amazing Sorcerers passes! What a result! Showing that fate is on your side so which ever way this swings it will be for the right reason.
> 
> Paula xx



Yeah, sizable house, sizable deposit. The lady had to cancel the appointment for the offer yesterday as her DIL went into labor and had a baby girl. They are planning to get together today and present the offer.

I'm looking forward to D23, but I'm so busy I don't have time to get excited about it!


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> They've been doing that here too.



Its crazy. Especially that so many are trying to get out with their money!



PrincessInOz said:


> Hope it comes through.
> 
> But that is a huge downpayment!



On the good news side our mortgage payment will be substantially lower than we expected!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> That's a stressful down payment for sure. Hope you get some news quickly so you can proceed either way. I'm sorry, I know you really liked that house.



Hopefully they are meeting in just a few minutes. WeWe'll probably face the same thing with any house. We're not looking for a standard two bedroom two bath house.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Wow, that's a huge down payment! I hope you hear something soon.



I'm hoping in the next couple hours now.



dgbg100106 said:


> That is a major down payment.How can they even ask for that much.



They're the lender. They are loaning us the money. Evidently they don't trust us with more than that. Evidently though our interest rate will be better at this amount.


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> Holy cow!  I've never heard of a downpayment that high!
> 
> Good luck with whatever happens.
> 
> Jill in CO



We had to seriously think about it.  Redo all our spreadsheets, and vow to eat out of the feeezer mostly for the next year!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:
			
		

> I'm hoping in the next couple hours now.
> 
> They're the lender. They are loaning us the money. Evidently they don't trust us with more than that. Evidently though our interest rate will be better at this amount.



Oh ok... there is no way we could do something  like that.  51%  :O


----------



## Leshaface

Holy cow 51%?!  That's insane!  Do you know abouts when tomorrow you're going to be finding out?


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> Oh ok... there is no way we could do something  like that.  51%  :O



Well last year two of her father's inveetments sold. Rather than reinvest them, we took the money and just paid the taxes. Thats how we could afford to build a second story at her father's old house. We wanted to keep 1/2 to 1/3 of this, but they wantedmore for the down payment.



Leshaface said:


> Holy cow 51%?!  That's insane!  Do you know abouts when tomorrow you're going to be finding out?



I hope to hear very soon now today.


----------



## jedijill

Fingers crossed!

Jill in CO


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> On the good news side our mortgage payment will be substantially lower than we expected!



I have no clue why I'm laughing.  But I am.  

*I just LOVED this line!  It's cute and happy.  *

Ignore me - I have no clue what I'm talking about right now.    Crazy head.  

Can't wait to hear.  I'm going away for an extended weekend tomorrow, no technology when I'm away,  so they need to answer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes, I just made YOUR house all about ME.   

And that 51% is the fuzzy end of the lollipop!    (My apologies to Mother Country Paula if I totally failed on it.  I'm trying be a good Canadian!  )


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Jill in CO



Thanks!  



lisaviolet said:


> I have no clue why I'm laughing.  But I am.
> 
> *I just LOVED this line!  It's cute and happy.  *
> 
> Ignore me - I have no clue what I'm talking about right now.    Crazy head.
> 
> Can't wait to hear.  I'm going away for an extended weekend tomorrow, no technology when I'm away,  so they need to answer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes, I just made YOUR house all about ME.
> 
> And that 51% is the fuzzy end of the lollipop!    (My apologies to Mother Country Paula if I totally failed on it.  I'm trying be a good Canadian!  )



Well it just turned after 5PM and still no word back.  

I think they have until 7PMish tomorrow night to let us know, so we will see.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Well it just turned after 5PM and still no word back.
> 
> I think they have until 7PMish tomorrow night to let us know, so we will see.



I'm nervous for you!


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Well it just turned after 5PM and still no word back.
> 
> I think they have until 7PMish tomorrow night to let us know, so we will see.



Still checking.  

Good thoughts sent.  The best house for you will come to you.


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Well it just turned after 5PM and still no word back.
> 
> I think they have until 7PMish tomorrow night to let us know, so we will see.


 
OK, the news on the HUGE deposit and still no word is not what I was hoping to see tonight. 

Sorry you're having such difficulties.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Lol re use of fuzzy end of the lollipop that had me in stitches! ( laughing a lot ) 

Actually not sure what your interest rates are for mortgages over there but the more cash you do put into the house the better it is financially in the long term I agree. When you perform that scary calculation of how much you actually pay back over the agreed term it's scarier than a scary thing thats scary for a living...

Dig deep now....Vegas baby later lol. 

My sister and BIL did this and had some difficult few years but now they have fully paid their mortgage enabling them to pay their DS's uni fees, enjoy a nice cruise or two and generally be smug to the rest of us lol. 

Good luck!


----------



## Luvchefmic

Alison if nothing else your attitude is beautiful lemons into lemonade re- 51 % down = less mortgage payment  When I first saw the % they wanted I thought that too   still sending best to you both


----------



## lisaviolet

Still checking before I take off.  

I love that I wake up thinking about your house.    

I can just see me this weekend, sans tech, shaking like a drug addict to touch a computer or a phone.   

Here's to some news soon!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I'm nervous for you!



I thought I was the only one.



lisaviolet said:


> Still checking.
> 
> Good thoughts sent.  The best house for you will come to you.



The plot has thickened.



ACDSNY said:


> OK, the news on the HUGE deposit and still no word is not what I was hoping to see tonight.
> 
> Sorry you're having such difficulties.



No news, yet and it gets worse.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Lol re use of fuzzy end of the lollipop that had me in stitches! ( laughing a lot )
> 
> Actually not sure what your interest rates are for mortgages over there but the more cash you do put into the house the better it is financially in the long term I agree. When you perform that scary calculation of how much you actually pay back over the agreed term it's scarier than a scary thing thats scary for a living...
> 
> Dig deep now....Vegas baby later lol.
> 
> My sister and BIL did this and had some difficult few years but now they have fully paid their mortgage enabling them to pay their DS's uni fees, enjoy a nice cruise or two and generally be smug to the rest of us lol.
> 
> Good luck!



Honestly, I don't even know what our interest rates are!



Luvchefmic said:


> Alison if nothing else your attitude is beautiful lemons into lemonade re- 51 % down = less mortgage payment  When I first saw the % they wanted I thought that too   still sending best to you both



If you can't think positively about things, you might as well crawl in a hole and die!



lisaviolet said:


> Still checking before I take off.
> 
> I love that I wake up thinking about your house.
> 
> I can just see me this weekend, sans tech, shaking like a drug addict to touch a computer or a phone.
> 
> Here's to some news soon!



You're too cute, you will have to wait until you get back. 

You see, evidently they were willing to give us more money, the loan guy was just trying to keep our interest rates down.  That's why they were asking for so much up front.  I had sent the realtor an email saying that we would have to walk away if they countered with more money.  He went back to the loan guy and said, "Can they get more money?"

The loan guy said, "sure, the interest rate, just won't be as good."    

Well why didn't they give us that option before?  

Well now there is another offer!!!!  We have now taken the more money at the higher interest rate to up our offer on the place, and they are presenting both offers this afternoon.    I think I might start a whole new thread on this buying a house thing so as not to continue to hijack my PTR!!!!!!!


----------



## Luvchefmic

Yes start a new thread...just for the house  you see I only have 2 of your threads I'm reading ( this & the D23 upcoming) and you can get around the Dis connection by calling it " Road to the perfect DisMeet"  as this will be _THE_ place to meet when all is said and done 

Hell even I who HATE to fly will get on the longest flight in my life to get to CA for the housewarming


----------



## Pinkocto

Exactly, why didn't they tell you about this second option?  glad there's an option though.


----------



## jedijill

Oh good gravy,....they are making you work for this house!  Fingers crossed they accept your offer.

Jill in CO


----------



## TifffanyD

Ughghghgh I hope you hear soon! And it's friday! How aggravating that you didn't get ALL the information and instead had someone deciding what they thought was in your best interest. GRR!!!


----------



## Linda67

I'm on the edge of my seat waiting to hear about your house!

Sending good luck from England


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Linda67 said:


> I'm on the edge of my seat waiting to hear about your house!
> 
> Sending good luck from England



I second that another good luck from England. It might be easier to build you own! With a 50% deposit why not!


----------



## Leshaface

I've been SO busy today, but I knew you were going to hear an answer on the house, so it's the only reason I got on.  Consider yourself lucky 

I'm praying that you'll be getting what you want today!


----------



## franandaj

Luvchefmic said:


> Yes start a new thread...just for the house  you see I only have 2 of your threads I'm reading ( this & the D23 upcoming) and you can get around the Dis connection by calling it " Road to the perfect DisMeet"  as this will be _THE_ place to meet when all is said and done
> 
> Hell even I who HATE to fly will get on the longest flight in my life to get to CA for the housewarming



Well if you count the number of thread Kimmar067 has started and the number of people following them, I'm nothing!



Pinkocto said:


> Exactly, why didn't they tell you about this second option?  glad there's an option though.



It gets even better.  



jedijill said:


> Oh good gravy,....they are making you work for this house!  Fingers crossed they accept your offer.
> 
> Jill in CO



Yes they are!  





TifffanyD said:


> Ughghghgh I hope you hear soon! And it's friday! How aggravating that you didn't get ALL the information and instead had someone deciding what they thought was in your best interest. GRR!!!



Just wait!  It gets better!



Linda67 said:


> I'm on the edge of my seat waiting to hear about your house!
> 
> Sending good luck from England



Thanks for you good wishes!  You're going to have to wait a little longer!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I second that another good luck from England. It might be easier to build you own! With a 50% deposit why not!



That was the idea with the remodel on 1st street!  With land prices in Long Beach we can't afford that!



Leshaface said:


> I've been SO busy today, but I knew you were going to hear an answer on the house, so it's the only reason I got on.  Consider yourself lucky
> 
> I'm praying that you'll be getting what you want today!



  I feel lucky.  Hopefully tomorrow I will be equally as lucky!


----------



## franandaj

So I've started a new thread on the Community Board.  If you want to hear about the house, you'll need to join over there.  If you really want to know what it going on and can't wait to read about the background, scroll down to number 6.  

If you've been following everything here, you'll get the latest news at #6

Here is the link.

The Saga of our Disney Dream Home

See ya there hopefully!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I noticed in your itinerary that you are avoiding the F & W kiosks at the weekend? Am I interpreting this right or is that just coincidence. You say it will be mobbed by locals. Being a newbie to F & W and we can go any day is it best to pick a weekday? Do you guys do the kiosks for lunch? That's what Jo was thinking. Me my special diet not possible but will bring something with me so I can enjoy it through her! Might be the odd thing I can eat!


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I noticed in your itinerary that you are avoiding the F & W kiosks at the weekend? Am I interpreting this right or is that just coincidence. You say it will be mobbed by locals. Being a newbie to F & W and we can go any day is it best to pick a weekday? Do you guys do the kiosks for lunch? That's what Jo was thinking. Me my special diet not possible but will bring something with me so I can enjoy it through her! Might be the odd thing I can eat!



Are you on the F&W thread?  All reports say to avoid the kiosks on the weekends.  The lines are very long and by mid day to evening, especially Saturday, many people are drunk and it's just no fun.  Definitely plan on hitting them for weekdays.

Here was our experience.  We went in 2009.  I wanted to try just about everything at every kiosk.  We had dinner ADRs but went to the F&W festival every weekday.  We would split all the plates and each kiosk had 2-3 offerings.  We would eat things from about 3-4 kiosks and both of us would be full.  We would ride something like Ellen's Energy adventure or the American Experience, and then get hungry enough to do another few booths.  

It was a mistake to have all those ADRs because we were never hungry for the whole week.  This time we only have ADRs for the days we plan on doing other things, or because we want to share the time with the friends we are meeting.  Soon I plan to post my hopes and plans for the second full day.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

franandaj said:


> Are you on the F&W thread?  All reports say to avoid the kiosks on the weekends.  The lines are very long and by mid day to evening, especially Saturday, many people are drunk and it's just no fun.  Definitely plan on hitting them for weekdays.
> 
> Here was our experience.  We went in 2009.  I wanted to try just about everything at every kiosk.  We had dinner ADRs but went to the F&W festival every weekday.  We would split all the plates and each kiosk had 2-3 offerings.  We would eat things from about 3-4 kiosks and both of us would be full.  We would ride something like Ellen's Energy adventure or the American Experience, and then get hungry enough to do another few booths.
> 
> It was a mistake to have all those ADRs because we were never hungry for the whole week.  This time we only have ADRs for the days we plan on doing other things, or because we want to share the time with the friends we are meeting.  Soon I plan to post my hopes and plans for the second full day.



Thanks that is useful info! I will check out that other thread also  oh no re drunk folks don't fancy going around people staggering across my path on my scooter! It's bad enough as it is. I try to avoid people but my scooter seems to be a person magnet people just migrate towards it!


----------



## dgbg100106

we also have avoided the F&W kiosks on the weekend, just way to many people...


----------



## Luvchefmic

you could not pay me to go to F & W on a weekend..it is unofficially known as F & D...Food and Drunk nope not going there NOT a pretty sight


----------



## sarahk0204

Marlea98 said:


> Yep, those funny Americans
> 
> We thought it was funny that whenever DH ordered coffee at Starbucks or McDonalds or wherever they'd always get his name wrong. We didn't think our accents were that strong  I found it easier to shorten my name for orders.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards




Actually, we've had names in our family gotten wrong by Starbucks, and we're from the Midwest, which isn't supposed to really have an accent.  Sometimes, it's the Starbucks baristas that are the problem, rather than a cool accent...

I see that Allison actually commented the same thing pages ago.  Great minds, right?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Lol re Food & Drunk.


Starbucks get our names wrong in the UK also. But then a bit like the DCL announcements where I find it amusing to come up with a different family name for us ( this year we are The Drapers...love Mad Men ) I give a different name now anyway. Last time my earl grey was for Frank and Jo's hot chocolate was for Weenie. I was hoping they would call it as 'Frank ' n 'weenie' ...


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Thanks that is useful info! I will check out that other thread also  oh no re drunk folks don't fancy going around people staggering across my path on my scooter! It's bad enough as it is. I try to avoid people but my scooter seems to be a person magnet people just migrate towards it!



I know exactly what you mean.  PIO had a very eye opening experience when she went to DL with me last year.  We weren't even halfway through our day when she said, "People don't see you down there, do they?"   "And they are always cutting in front of you."   She didn't realize that scooters don't have brakes which is really important when little kids jump in front of you playing chicken! 



dgbg100106 said:


> we also have avoided the F&W kiosks on the weekend, just way to many people...







Luvchefmic said:


> you could not pay me to go to F & W on a weekend..it is unofficially known as F & D...Food and Drunk nope not going there NOT a pretty sight



  



sarahk0204 said:


> Actually, we've had names in our family gotten wrong by Starbucks, and we're from the Midwest, which isn't supposed to really have an accent.  Sometimes, it's the Starbucks baristas that are the problem, rather than a cool accent...
> 
> I see that Allison actually commented the same thing pages ago.  Great minds, right?







Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Lol re Food & Drunk.
> 
> 
> Starbucks get our names wrong in the UK also. But then a bit like the DCL announcements where I find it amusing to come up with a different family name for us ( this year we are The Drapers...love Mad Men ) I give a different name now anyway. Last time my earl grey was for Frank and Jo's hot chocolate was for Weenie. I was hoping they would call it as 'Frank ' n 'weenie' ...


----------



## franandaj

They have finally released the full kiosk menu for the Food & Wine Festival


Check it out here!

I don't have much time to comment, but I am deeply saddened.  My favorite molten center chocolate cake is no longer available!    They have replaced it with a Chocolate Pudding, which I don't see how it could be nearly as good.  Most everything else looks just about how I expected it.  Lots of good eating to be had!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

franandaj said:


> They have finally released the full kiosk menu for the Food & Wine Festival
> 
> Check it out here!
> 
> I don't have much time to comment, but I am deeply saddened.  My favorite molten center chocolate cake is no longer available!    They have replaced it with a Chocolate Pudding, which I don't see how it could be nearly as good.  Most everything else looks just about how I expected it.  Lots of good eating to be had!



Omg how will I break it to DW re the lost city of molten chocolate cake has sunk never to be discovered again...


----------



## jedijill

I am heartbroken.  My favorite dish of the whole F&W!!!

Wonder when they are finally going to release the deminar schedule...they are cutting it close this year!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

The Irish molten cake? Joshua will be crushed. He had one daily during our F&W days.


----------



## kmedina

Jumping back in. People play chicken with my Dad's scooter too. I'll never forget the time a fully grown man jumped in front of him, and he hurt his shoulder trying to stop. The man did not even acknowledge it. My Dad's shoulder hurt him for days afterward.


----------



## Marlea98

franandaj said:


> Heck they get MY name wrong at Starbucks! And I don't even have an accent!
> 
> * I wonder if people do it for a laugh?  We certainly found it funny that he got his name called incorrectly every time!*
> 
> PIO used that phrase on me a while ago and had to explain it to me. I was so thrilled when we saw Priscilla Queen of the desert. They used that phrase and I was so happy that I knew what it meant!
> 
> *You know, I don't know of anyone in my age group who actually uses that phrase  Priscilla is a great movie.  It is really funny.  Terrance Stamp, who played the older drag queen, is British, I think.  He is a brilliant dramatic actor (and very handsome if I may say so myself).  *
> 
> I'm not sure where I would find any Australian shows, we are fed a steady diet (another silly American phrase) of British sitcoms, but I don't know where I would find Aussie shows other than DVD imports.
> 
> *Sadly, many of our shows are US imports.  We don't get much in the way of British stuff anymore for some reason.  I love The Vicar of Dibley, Father Dave, Fawlty Towers, The Good Life etc.  I think there are some websites, like Australia's ABC network, that has freeview downloads.  PIO might know that better than me.*
> 
> That's too bad! We love coupons. Fran has been known to buy them on eBay to save money.
> 
> *When we go back to Montana I'll be a happy couponer *
> 
> OK, quick lesson in US home buying. Unless you plan to pay cash for your house, the first step in house buying is that you apply for a loan so that you know how much of a loan the bank will give you. We did that with another Real Estate agent and bank last Fall, so we had an idea of our price range when we started looking a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Wrong! There were changes in our financial situation from September to July so we didn't look as good on paper any more. Since Friday when we left  to visit my parents we have been back and forth with the loan agent. Our situation is rather complex because our income is from multiple non traditional sources. Monday evening I was digging back through my old emails and other saved documents trying to find documentation of our interest in various investments.
> 
> Finally we had provided sufficient documentation, and yesterday around 5PM we got a call from our Real Estate Agent that we were approved for a loan, but we needed to put down a down payment that was substantially larger than we expected. We had to think long and hard to find out if we could afford it. Ultimately we decided yes, but we need to get busy selling stuff on eBay as soon as we get home tonight!
> 
> Then we had to reprint the first page of the contract (very difficult with my parents silly Mac/PC network), sign it and then scan it and send it back. Luckily Fran had brought a scanner along with us. That accomplished, we finally went out for our 7PM dinner reservation (which I pushed back twice as we kept hitting snags in the contract printing process.)
> 
> In the meantime, our agents were presenting the offer to the listing agent.  It turns out that a few of the items (furniture) that we requested to be included were not actually possessions of the home owner. They were borrowed items for "staging" the house. So at this point we just wait. They have 72 hours to respond. We need an answer or counter offer by Friday evening. If they make a counter offer, we may have to walk away. The changes in the down payment have stretched us as far as we are willing to go.  So we wait and see. But we are now one step closer.



*We generally do it kind of different.  Most people put in an offer on a house then approach the bank for finance.  Some people get a pre-approval first to know how much they can offer, but we never have done that.  The deposit is generally set by the lender based on how much the loan is for versus the amount of the property.  The bigger the deposit the less likely you are to have to take out lenders insurance (which covers the lender in case you can't meet your loan commitments).  

I haven't caught up with the rest of the thread because we've had family visiting, I've been working and now I've got sinus and have had 8pm bedtomes (or earlier).  My laptop batteries are almost dead so it's time to log off.  Hope all goes well for you  *


----------



## PrincessInOz

No chocolate molten lava cake?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

PrincessInOz said:


> No chocolate molten lava cake?



I know right. What they playing at? And guests coming all the way from Australia and all....should be ashamed of themselves. Why they will be serving veggie haggis next... Lol...


----------



## PrincessInOz

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I know right. What they playing at? And guests coming all the way from Australia and all....should be ashamed of themselves. Why they will be serving *veggie haggis* next... Lol...



You mean Vegemite Haggis!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

PrincessInOz said:


> You mean Vegemite Haggis!



Lol! Oh yes what a hoot. Lol. I can only hope they have proper Irish stout at Rose and Crown. My aunt moved from Ireland to Cairns right by the great barrier reef. She is my Dad's sister ( Dad came to London ) and he went over to visit her a while ago only to discover she had never been to the Great Barrier Reef just across the road lol. That's the Irish for you. Move across the other side of the world but won't cross the street... Lol


----------



## PrincessInOz

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Lol! Oh yes what a hoot. Lol. I can only hope they have proper Irish stout at Rose and Crown. My aunt moved from Ireland to Cairns right by the great barrier reef. She is my Dad's sister ( Dad came to London ) and he went over to visit her a while ago only to discover she had never been to the Great Barrier Reef just across the road lol. That's the Irish for you. Move across the other side of the world but won't cross the street... Lol



Your aunt lives in Cairns and hasn't gone to the GBR???


I-R-I-S-H!!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

PrincessInOz said:


> Your aunt lives in Cairns and hasn't gone to the GBR???
> 
> I-R-I-S-H!!



I know. My Dad was so shocked lol. He went and really enjoyed it. Where do you live in Australia?


----------



## scottny

The food looked good at that restaurant and so did the scenery. 
I have always wanted to try beef wellington. One day.
I want to drive down the coast in California one year stopping at a bunch of places. 
The fish and chips looked good. 
This is the first year in 5 that we are not going for food and wine. Feels strange. LOL
I am all caught up again.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I know. My Dad was so shocked lol. He went and really enjoyed it. Where do you live in Australia?



Melbourne.  It's cold, wet and rainy right now.  Much better in Cairns!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

PrincessInOz said:


> Melbourne.  It's cold, wet and rainy right now.  Much better in Cairns!



Oh dear! Not long till your trip to the US of A now? Sunny sunny sunny!


----------



## Marlea98

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Lol! Oh yes what a hoot. Lol. I can only hope they have proper Irish stout at Rose and Crown. My aunt moved from Ireland to Cairns right by the great barrier reef. She is my Dad's sister ( Dad came to London ) and he went over to visit her a while ago only to discover she had never been to the Great Barrier Reef just across the road lol. That's the Irish for you. Move across the other side of the world but won't cross the street... Lol



Cairns is just up the road from me  

We have the GBR here too but it's a bit further out off the coast here than it is from Cairns.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Marlea98

PrincessInOz said:


> Melbourne.  It's cold, wet and rainy right now.  Much better in Cairns!



Melbourne is heaps better than Cairns in my opinion. Melbourne just needs to be warmer and rain less and I'd go home in a heartbeat 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Omg how will I break it to DW re the lost city of molten chocolate cake has sunk never to be discovered again...



I know, its awful.  



jedijill said:


> I am heartbroken.  My favorite dish of the whole F&W!!!
> 
> Wonder when they are finally going to release the deminar schedule...they are cutting it close this year!
> 
> Jill in CO



Well we know now!  



rentayenta said:


> The Irish molten cake? Joshua will be crushed. He had one daily during our F&W days.



I only had one and a half of them four years ago.  



PrincessInOz said:


> No chocolate molten lava cake?



I know, what are they getting at with chocolate "pudding"? I hope that is the English name for chocolate molten cake because I, for one, do not think that "things live their course and need to be retired".  Certainly not the molten cake they are either off their rockers or on crack!  (I know we had this discussion on Ellen's TR and decided that "on crack" was still an OK descriptor.)



kmedina said:


> Jumping back in. People play chicken with my Dad's scooter too. I'll never forget the time a fully grown man jumped in front of him, and he hurt his shoulder trying to stop. The man did not even acknowledge it. My Dad's shoulder hurt him for days afterward.



Welcome Kimberly!  I'm so glad you folks are going to hit F&W, did I miss a PTR of yours?  I don't generally scour the boards, but I do check out when folks post on their old TRs that they have started a new one.



Marlea98 said:


> *I haven't caught up with the rest of the thread because we've had family visiting, I've been working and now I've got sinus and have had 8pm bedtomes (or earlier).  My laptop batteries are almost dead so it's time to log off.  Hope all goes well for you  *



That's OK, you're excused, I really haven't said much.  We are meeting friends, doing Fantasmic, a wishes cruise and having a cookout.  That sort of sums it up!  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I know right. What they playing at? And guests coming all the way from Australia and all....should be ashamed of themselves. Why they will be serving veggie haggis next... Lol...







PrincessInOz said:


> You mean Vegemite Haggis!


  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Lol! Oh yes what a hoot. Lol. I can only hope they have proper Irish stout at Rose and Crown. My aunt moved from Ireland to Cairns right by the great barrier reef. She is my Dad's sister ( Dad came to London ) and he went over to visit her a while ago only to discover she had never been to the Great Barrier Reef just across the road lol. That's the Irish for you. Move across the other side of the world but won't cross the street... Lol



You gals are too funny!     



PrincessInOz said:


> Your aunt lives in Cairns and hasn't gone to the GBR???
> 
> I-R-I-S-H!!





Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I know. My Dad was so shocked lol. He went and really enjoyed it. Where do you live in Australia?





scottny said:


> The food looked good at that restaurant and so did the scenery.
> I have always wanted to try beef wellington. One day.
> I want to drive down the coast in California one year stopping at a bunch of places.
> The fish and chips looked good.
> This is the first year in 5 that we are not going for food and wine. Feels strange. LOL
> I am all caught up again.



Thank you!  Good luck with the sale of your house, I hope that you get your asking price.  If the Chinese wanted to move there like they do in CA you'd get 20% over your asking price.



PrincessInOz said:


> Melbourne.  It's cold, wet and rainy right now.  Much better in Cairns!





Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh dear! Not long till your trip to the US of A now? Sunny sunny sunny!





Marlea98 said:


> Cairns is just up the road from me
> 
> We have the GBR here too but it's a bit further out off the coast here than it is from Cairns.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards





Marlea98 said:


> Melbourne is heaps better than Cairns in my opinion. Melbourne just needs to be warmer and rain less and I'd go home in a heartbeat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



   

Ok enough of that back to the topic at hand!  

Back to regular updates!!!!


----------



## franandaj

So back to the topic of the trip to Orlando and F&W!

Yesterday was the official call in day for F&W Special Events.  Phone lines open at 4AM (which translates to 7AM Eastern time).  Let me back up a little bit.  

As Fran and I tried to come to consciousness Monday morning after the D23 Expo, I checked the DISboards on the phone.  I noticed on the AKL official unofficial thread that some folks were calling in for the events.  I found out that Disney Visa holders could book events a day early.  The problem was the phone lines opened at 4AM and now it was 10:15AM   

I immediately got on the phone and started to try and book the events.  I got right through and they even got me reserved for the Grand Mariner event.  Taste, Shake and Roll like the French. The agent started to look up the other things I wanted.  He kept putting me on hold, and next thing you know, disconnected.  

I called right back and that event was sold out.  As well as all the other events that I wanted to book.  I called back twice and finally an agent told me that only a limited number of seats were available that day and the rest of them would be released the next day.  

So we were resolved to call in the next morning.  Ill let Fran take over from here as she posted on my D23 Expo thread.



TwoFeathers said:


> Just to put my two cents in, and to add in the stuff Alison probably won't remember, I stayed up the night before we were going to make those 4:00 AM calls so I could wake Alison up. This is our usual routine when we need to be up at an inhuman hour of the morning, as I don't want to take any chances on me not waking up. Alison does not wake up very easily, usually I have to pull the covers off her and pull her up and out of bed (normally to a chorus of very cranky words). This time when she finally heard me say "It's 4 AM and you have to call Disneyworld" she came to and bounded up.
> 
> With both of us calling on the cel phones, doing about 20 calls each a minute, it was probably about 1000 calls before one of us got an answer. Then, the recording said that the wait was over 30 minutes long....
> 
> 10 minutes later I got answered, so we both waited, and waited,    and ... well, you get the idea. Suddenly, Alison burst out with words I would not want to put on a Disney related site, ending with "....I got cut off!"
> 
> I gave her my phone, got hers and started dialing again.
> 
> An hour and a half after we started dialing Alison finally got a human being on the line and was able to make all 3 of the reservations she wanted!
> 
> 
> I was finally able to roll over and go to sleep for the night.
> Take care
> Fran



So those three reservations that we got were these:

Mexican Tequila Lunch
When: Friday, October 4, 2013  12-1:30PM
Where: La Hacienda de San Angel, Mexico pavilion

Mixology Series: Taste, Shake and Indulge Like the French
When: Saturday, October 5.  2:30-4PM
Where: Monsieur Paul, France pavilion

French Regional Lunch
Where: Monsieur Paul, France pavilion
When:  Sunday October 6, 2013 Champagne, Wayne Ballard, Nicolas Feuillate

Yay for us!   

Ill post our whole updated schedule when I get a chance.


----------



## ACDSNY

Congrats on eventually getting your reservations and I love Fran's description of you when you were disconnected.


----------



## kmedina

I am not doing a pre trip report and probably will not even do a trip report on it either. I never finished my last report and want to finish it before I do another. 

I sounds like you went through a lot to get your F&W reservations. It was so nice of Fran to help you. Crap always leaves it to me (I am not working right now, so it is easier for me to stay up all night anyway). I just wish WDW reservations were as easy to get as Disneyland.


----------



## PrincessInOz

YAY for getting your F&W events booked.  They all sound great! 

And yes, I'm laughing at how you and Fran were both on the cell phones trying to get through to Disney.  Glad it all worked out in the end.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm excited for you and Fran to get the reservations for the F&W that you wanted. I don't I can get up that early in the morning to make those reservations and had to wait awhile until a CM helped me.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am glad that you got all the F&W events that you wanted in the end. What a nightmare you had getting them.

Corinna


----------



## Dis_Yoda

We had that nightmare too.  Despite multiple phone calls on Monday & Tuesday, we did miss out on one thing we wanted (no Brown Derby dinner for me )  but I did the Flying Fish instead.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Great that you eventually scored the ressies you wanted. I am delighted for you. It's silly you have to wake up at such times. As a card holder Disney should have the IT systems where you preselect the events you want and when the window opens it automatically books it for you. Ebay can do it with it's automatic bidding system...

Great to hear from Fran  a typically English way of describing the events of being cut off would have been as such ..' After remaining on the telephone receiver for some duration of time I became aware that there was a silence with regard the communication from the other party. I concluded from this there was now an absence of the cast member with whom I was speaking. Furthermore the network on which we had shared had been terminated. After expressing my frustration in profanity I placed the telephone receiver back on its connecting unit and redialled the original number...

Please note no animals were hurt during this outburst of human lexicon use.


----------



## Pinkocto

That sounds too stressful for me! Glad Fran helped out  and glad you got the events you wanted.


----------



## rentayenta

I'm glad you got those 3 events but I felt my BP increase after reading about the multiple disconnections.


----------



## ACDSNY

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> a typically English way of describing the events of being cut off would have been as such ..' After remaining on the telephone receiver for some duration of time I became aware that there was a silence with regard the communication from the other party. I concluded from this there was now an absence of the cast member with whom I was speaking. Furthermore the network on which we had shared had been terminated. After expressing my frustration in profanity I placed the telephone receiver back on its connecting unit and redialled the original number...
> 
> Please note no animals were hurt during this outburst of human lexicon use.


----------



## dgbg100106

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Great that you eventually scored the ressies you wanted. I am delighted for you. It's silly you have to wake up at such times. As a card holder Disney should have the IT systems where you preselect the events you want and when the window opens it automatically books it for you. Ebay can do it with it's automatic bidding system...
> 
> Great to hear from Fran  a typically English way of describing the events of being cut off would have been as such ..' After remaining on the telephone receiver for some duration of time I became aware that there was a silence with regard the communication from the other party. I concluded from this there was now an absence of the cast member with whom I was speaking. Furthermore the network on which we had shared had been terminated. After expressing my frustration in profanity I placed the telephone receiver back on its connecting unit and redialled the original number...
> 
> Please note no animals were hurt during this outburst of human lexicon use.



HaHa... lol   


I must confess I drink cream in tea...


----------



## Leshaface

Oh my gosh I hate when you get disconnected like that!  That's happened to me more than once and it's so frustrating.  But i'm so glad you were able to get what you wanted!


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> I was just able to sell my house in Kansas City after renting it out for almost 5 years...I couldn't give it away when I moved to Denver so had to rent it out.  My tenant gave me notice this spring and I was able to get a full price offer in about 6 days....I was so happy to finally be rid of that house!  Inventory is really tight in both KC and here in Denver...Denver's house prices are hitting all time highs again.
> 
> Jill in CO



same here, almost overnight.  Our new pastor got outbid on 6 houses, lost one during inspection when the seller wouldn't fix things so the lender wouldn't lend



franandaj said:


> I think at this point, I need to take all of your good wishes and pixie dust and put it really tight in a container to hope it come through, but as it stands the lender wants 51% down. and if they counter for any more money, we are done.  This EVERYTHING we have to put down and we have NOTHING left.  so. we are now looking for other properties.  If this one comes through.  Awesome!  But we are no longer holding our breath, we are looking otherwise.





franandaj said:


> Its crazy. Especially that so many are trying to get out with their money!
> 
> On the good news side our mortgage payment will be substantially lower than we expected!





franandaj said:


> They're the lender. They are loaning us the money. Evidently they don't trust us with more than that. Evidently though our interest rate will be better at this amount.





franandaj said:


> Honestly, I don't even know what our interest rates are!
> You're too cute, you will have to wait until you get back.
> 
> You see, evidently they were willing to give us more money, the loan guy was just trying to keep our interest rates down.  That's why they were asking for so much up front.  I had sent the realtor an email saying that we would have to walk away if they countered with more money.  He went back to the loan guy and said, "Can they get more money?"
> 
> The loan guy said, "sure, the interest rate, just won't be as good."
> 
> Well why didn't they give us that option before?
> 
> Well now there is another offer!!!!  We have now taken the more money at the higher interest rate to up our offer on the place, and they are presenting both offers this afternoon.    I think I might start a whole new thread on this buying a house thing so as not to continue to hijack my PTR!!!!!!!



Ok UGH on all of this.  The banks have gotten REALLY tight to make up for being so really NOT that it's become very hard to get loans, especially jumbo.  We refinanced recently and it was so ridiculously complicated I swear...never again until we will!

I know you've got a new thread...just hoping you know what your interest rate is now 



franandaj said:


> Are you on the F&W thread?  All reports say to avoid the kiosks on the weekends.  The lines are very long and by mid day to evening, especially Saturday, many people are drunk and it's just no fun.  Definitely plan on hitting them for weekdays.
> 
> It was a mistake to have all those ADRs because we were never hungry for the whole week.  This time we only have ADRs for the days we plan on doing other things, or because we want to share the time with the friends we are meeting.  Soon I plan to post my hopes and plans for the second full day.



Weekends are FAR worse.  That's the time for the ADR's for sure.  Go in if there is a Flower Power/Eat to the Beat concert you want to see or go early early right when WS opens but otherswise hit a different park!



franandaj said:


> So back to the topic of the trip to Orlando and F&W!
> 
> Yesterday was the official call in day for F&W Special Events.  Phone lines open at 4AM (which translates to 7AM Eastern time).  Let me back up a little bit.
> 
> As Fran and I tried to come to consciousness Monday morning after the D23 Expo, I checked the DISboards on the phone.  I noticed on the AKL official unofficial thread that some folks were calling in for the events.  I found out that Disney Visa holders could book events a day early.  The problem was the phone lines opened at 4AM and now it was 10:15AM
> 
> I immediately got on the phone and started to try and book the events.  I got right through and they even got me reserved for the Grand Mariner event.  Taste, Shake and Roll like the French. The agent started to look up the other things I wanted.  He kept putting me on hold, and next thing you know, disconnected.
> 
> I called right back and that event was sold out.  As well as all the other events that I wanted to book.  I called back twice and finally an agent told me that only a limited number of seats were available that day and the rest of them would be released the next day.
> 
> So we were resolved to call in the next morning.  Ill let Fran take over from here as she posted on my D23 Expo thread.




UGH, so frustrating



			
				TwoFeathers said:
			
		

> Just to put my two cents in, and to add in the stuff Alison probably won't remember, I stayed up the night before we were going to make those 4:00 AM calls so I could wake Alison up. This is our usual routine when we need to be up at an inhuman hour of the morning, as I don't want to take any chances on me not waking up. Alison does not wake up very easily, usually I have to pull the covers off her and pull her up and out of bed (normally to a chorus of very cranky words). This time when she finally heard me say "It's 4 AM and you have to call Disneyworld" she came to and bounded up.
> 
> With both of us calling on the cel phones, doing about 20 calls each a minute, it was probably about 1000 calls before one of us got an answer. Then, the recording said that the wait was over 30 minutes long....
> 
> 10 minutes later I got answered, so we both waited, and waited, and ... well, you get the idea. Suddenly, Alison burst out with words I would not want to put on a Disney related site, ending with "....I got cut off!"
> 
> I gave her my phone, got hers and started dialing again.
> 
> An hour and a half after we started dialing Alison finally got a human being on the line and was able to make all 3 of the reservations she wanted!
> 
> 
> I was finally able to roll over and go to sleep for the night.
> Take care
> Fran



LOVE the commentary here!  



franandaj said:


> So those three reservations that we got were these:
> 
> Mexican Tequila Lunch
> When: Friday, October 4, 2013  12-1:30PM
> Where: La Hacienda de San Angel, Mexico pavilion
> 
> Mixology Series: Taste, Shake and Indulge Like the French
> When: Saturday, October 5.  2:30-4PM
> Where: Monsieur Paul, France pavilion
> 
> French Regional Lunch
> Where: Monsieur Paul, France pavilion
> When:  Sunday October 6, 2013 Champagne, Wayne Ballard, Nicolas Feuillate
> 
> Yay for us!
> 
> Ill post our whole updated schedule when I get a chance.



the last one in particular sounds wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!  I can't wait to go back to F&W though I have a very strong feeling it won't be till 2015 which is forever away.


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> Congrats on eventually getting your reservations and I love Fran's description of you when you were disconnected.



Thanks!  Everything is starting to fall into place for this trip!



kmedina said:


> I am not doing a pre trip report and probably will not even do a trip report on it either. I never finished my last report and want to finish it before I do another.
> 
> I sounds like you went through a lot to get your F&W reservations. It was so nice of Fran to help you. Crap always leaves it to me (I am not working right now, so it is easier for me to stay up all night anyway). I just wish WDW reservations were as easy to get as Disneyland.



I can never stay up all night, she is very sweet to do that for me!



PrincessInOz said:


> YAY for getting your F&W events booked.  They all sound great!
> 
> And yes, I'm laughing at how you and Fran were both on the cell phones trying to get through to Disney.  Glad it all worked out in the end.



Believe me, that is something that we are very familiar with doing when it comes to Disney!



mvf-m11c said:


> I'm excited for you and Fran to get the reservations for the F&W that you wanted. I don't I can get up that early in the morning to make those reservations and had to wait awhile until a CM helped me.



It's really hard for me to get up that early. I do utter non Disney like phrases when she wakes me up, or so she tells me!  



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that you got all the F&W events that you wanted in the end. What a nightmare you had getting them.
> 
> Corinna



That's pretty much how all these Disney things are, a knock down drag out fight!



Dis_Yoda said:


> We had that nightmare too.  Despite multiple phone calls on Monday & Tuesday, we did miss out on one thing we wanted (no Brown Derby dinner for me )  but I did the Flying Fish instead.



Sorry you missed out on the Brown Derby Dinner.  I kept wondering why our F! package was at 3:50PM, then when they released the schedule I figured it out.  They are having a Special dinner there that night so they have to get us out before it starts.  No hope of a later dinner for us.  I guess it will be a late lunch.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Great that you eventually scored the ressies you wanted. I am delighted for you. It's silly you have to wake up at such times. As a card holder Disney should have the IT systems where you preselect the events you want and when the window opens it automatically books it for you. Ebay can do it with it's automatic bidding system...
> 
> Great to hear from Fran  a typically English way of describing the events of being cut off would have been as such ..' After remaining on the telephone receiver for some duration of time I became aware that there was a silence with regard the communication from the other party. I concluded from this there was now an absence of the cast member with whom I was speaking. Furthermore the network on which we had shared had been terminated. After expressing my frustration in profanity I placed the telephone receiver back on its connecting unit and redialled the original number...
> 
> Please note no animals were hurt during this outburst of human lexicon use.



     Very funny!  I love it!



Pinkocto said:


> That sounds too stressful for me! Glad Fran helped out  and glad you got the events you wanted.



Me too!  



rentayenta said:


> I'm glad you got those 3 events but I felt my BP increase after reading about the multiple disconnections.



It is REALLY annoying huh?



ACDSNY said:


>







dgbg100106 said:


> HaHa... lol
> 
> 
> I must confess I drink cream in tea...



Me too!  



Leshaface said:


> Oh my gosh I hate when you get disconnected like that!  That's happened to me more than once and it's so frustrating.  But i'm so glad you were able to get what you wanted!



It is totally frustrating, but glad it all worked out!  



eandesmom said:


> same here, almost overnight.  Our new pastor got outbid on 6 houses, lost one during inspection when the seller wouldn't fix things so the lender wouldn't lend
> 
> Ok UGH on all of this.  The banks have gotten REALLY tight to make up for being so really NOT that it's become very hard to get loans, especially jumbo.  We refinanced recently and it was so ridiculously complicated I swear...never again until we will!
> 
> I know you've got a new thread...just hoping you know what your interest rate is now
> 
> Weekends are FAR worse.  That's the time for the ADR's for sure.  Go in if there is a Flower Power/Eat to the Beat concert you want to see or go early early right when WS opens but otherswise hit a different park!
> 
> UGH, so frustrating
> 
> LOVE the commentary here!
> 
> the last one in particular sounds wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!  I can't wait to go back to F&W though I have a very strong feeling it won't be till 2015 which is forever away.



The gal at the bank who provided me with copies of all the checks in our deposits told me the banks are getting tight because they want to make sure you are not funding terrorism.  Crazy huh?

Yeah, we are planning for other parks, special events or resort days on the weekends.  No F&W kiosks.


----------



## glaserjm

So great that you got all of the event reservations that you wanted! This will be our second F&W and we've yet to do any of those special events, but this time our goal is to really explore the festival pavilion as we completely skipped over it last time. We're hoping F&W will be an annual trip for us, so hopefully we can do some of the special events in the future!


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> The gal at the bank who provided me with copies of all the checks in our deposits told me the banks are getting tight because they want to make sure you are not funding terrorism.  Crazy huh?





Yeah.  Not buying that. Well it kind of is but not really.  There are 2 things going on in the market.

One is a TON of foreign buyers all over, snapping up real estate, it is a fact that this is part of what is driving up prices in general in many markets and the sudden restart of contstruction.  How a bank could determine a terrorist versus a legitimate foreign investor though, I've no idea.

And then of course the great mortgage debacle and resulting impact to our economy.  Banks do not want to get themselves into that boat again.  So of course have gone way overboard to make it quite difficult to get a loan.


----------



## franandaj

glaserjm said:


> So great that you got all of the event reservations that you wanted! This will be our second F&W and we've yet to do any of those special events, but this time our goal is to really explore the festival pavilion as we completely skipped over it last time. We're hoping F&W will be an annual trip for us, so hopefully we can do some of the special events in the future!



We got hooked on the Special Events when they had a F&W Festival in California.  I think you get a lot more value from those since you get a full meal and they don't tend to skimp on the pours.



eandesmom said:


> Yeah.  Not buying that. Well it kind of is but not really.  There are 2 things going on in the market.
> 
> One is a TON of foreign buyers all over, snapping up real estate, it is a fact that this is part of what is driving up prices in general in many markets and the sudden restart of contstruction.  How a bank could determine a terrorist versus a legitimate foreign investor though, I've no idea.
> 
> And then of course the great mortgage debacle and resulting impact to our economy.  Banks do not want to get themselves into that boat again.  So of course have gone way overboard to make it quite difficult to get a loan.



From what I know the foreign people snapping up the Real Estate, don't need the loans, they are coming over with cash.  But it's here nor there.  I'm not funding terrorism, nor planning on building a meth lab, so it's all good!


----------



## TifffanyD

That would be the swankiest meth lab ever


----------



## jedijill

TifffanyD said:


> That would be the swankiest meth lab ever





Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

*Day 3  No Real Plans at All *

I imagine by the time we get to this day, Fran will have voiced an opinion as to what she wants to do, or perhaps not. Already she has said that she would like to visit a seller on eBay and someone she met in 3D at the D23 convention, Theme Park Connection.  To imply that it is one person would be misleading.  This is a store that gets a lot of the old Disney display items and other merchandise and sells it on the resale market.  It sounds like fun to me, I just want to get an early start on our day there.  I have an ulterior motive.  I would like to come back and visit Epcot and the F&W kiosks for the second part of the day.  

I would like to check out this place as they had lots of neat stuff at D23, but I dont want to be leaving for there at noon, Id like to get there when they open, check the stuff out and be back by afternoon time to nosh at F&W. To do this we would need a rental car, so we need to work out this whole situation.  As Fran does not enjoy planning out every moment the way I do, I have to just sit back and try to not get agitated about this situation.  



She is feeling much better than she did two years ago, and last trip, she really had some clear plans of what she wanted to do.  Ive purposely left this day open so that we can enjoy ourselves on our own.  But that little planner in me is having a hard time not scheduling this day!

Starting the next day we are meeting up at the BWV with the other DISers from the Gamers DISmeet.  Once that starts we have daily activities with other folks, so I wanted to be sure we had some time just for us.

Ive thrown out the plan to make Sloppy Joes and some Tater Tots along with cole slaw.  However, we do need to leave us time in the room to get our bags packed up and ready for the change to the BCV the next day.


----------



## franandaj

TifffanyD said:


> That would be the swankiest meth lab ever





jedijill said:


> Jill in CO


----------



## jedijill

Sounds like a great day!  I've always wanted to go check out Theme Park Connections but just never made time.

BTW, did you see that California Grill is re-opening on 9/9.  ADR's are available for booking on 8/26.

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2013/...-9th-reservations-available-monday-august-26/

Jill in CO


----------



## Pinkocto

Be careful, you might have to ship some goodies back home if you go to a seller like that!  

I love tator tots


----------



## kmedina

Sounds like a cool day. I always want to leave a day open to possibilities and end up booking it to the brink anyway. My commando style always breaks through even though Crap resists me.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can absolutely understand where you are coming from. It is driving me crazy that so much about our December trip is still up in the air and will probably remain like this for another 6 weeks. I am lucky though. Graham does not really get my obsession with planning, but then he is quite glad that so much is all planned ahead. His mantra is "Just tell me where I need to be and at what time."

I hope that you get a early start and can enjoy the shopping and the offerings at the Food and Wine Festival.

Corinna


----------



## TwoFeathers

jedijill said:


> Sounds like a great day!  I've always wanted to go check out Theme Park Connections but just never made time.
> 
> BTW, did you see that California Grill is re-opening on 9/9.  ADR's are available for booking on 8/26.
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2013/...-9th-reservations-available-monday-august-26/
> 
> Jill in CO





They are the world's largest reseller of Disney items, authorized and supplied by Disney (they want to make money on everything now days, even the bedspreads!). They brought quite a lot of items to this year's Expo, putting out new stuff every day, and even had some huge ones like a life-size Sulley figure from the Monsters Inc/University promotion campaigns. 



Pinkocto said:


> Be careful, you might have to ship some goodies back home if you go to a seller like that!
> 
> I love tator tots




They have a wonderful shipping department and even combine all your purchases into one package to save on costs!



Fran


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> I'm not funding terrorism, nor planning on building a meth lab, so it's all good!





TifffanyD said:


> That would be the swankiest meth lab ever




Are we Breaking Bad??  

If so, I get first dibs as the Industrial Chemist.  






franandaj said:


> *Day 3  No Real Plans at All *
> 
> I imagine by the time we get to this day, Fran will have voiced an opinion as to what she wants to do, or perhaps not. Already she has said that she would like to visit a seller on eBay and someone she met in 3D at the D23 convention, Theme Park Connection.  To imply that it is one person would be misleading.  This is a store that gets a lot of the old Disney display items and other merchandise and sells it on the resale market.  It sounds like fun to me, I just want to get an early start on our day there.  I have an ulterior motive.  I would like to come back and visit Epcot and the F&W kiosks for the second part of the day.
> 
> I would like to check out this place as they had lots of neat stuff at D23, but I dont want to be leaving for there at noon, Id like to get there when they open, check the stuff out and be back by afternoon time to nosh at F&W. To do this we would need a rental car, so we need to work out this whole situation.  As Fran does not enjoy planning out every moment the way I do, I have to just sit back and try to not get agitated about this situation.
> 
> 
> 
> *She is feeling much better than she did two years ago*, and last trip, she really had some clear plans of what she wanted to do.  Ive purposely left this day open so that we can enjoy ourselves on our own.  But that little planner in me is having a hard time not scheduling this day!
> 
> Starting the next day we are meeting up at the BWV with the other DISers from the Gamers DISmeet.  Once that starts we have daily activities with other folks, so I wanted to be sure we had some time just for us.
> 
> Ive thrown out the plan to make Sloppy Joes and some Tater Tots along with cole slaw.  However, we do need to leave us time in the room to get our bags packed up and ready for the change to the BCV the next day.




So glad to read this!  That's great news.


----------



## lisaviolet

TifffanyD said:


> That would be the swankiest meth lab ever



  OMG, well worth the catching up on this TR.  

That is would be.    Protect my windows please.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Well how about that part of the conversation I _CAN _contribute about as this is in FL  Theme Park Connection I have been there once and was there for HOURS ! Only once because it can be a real budget buster for me I will be back, communicate all the time with them and got some great stuff recently through eBay

Honestly I could have stayed more than the hours I was there if I didn't force myself out of the initial area when you first go in Sort of like a reception area

There were pins on corkboard on one part of a wall and I was scanning the area for Pluto  I promised myself next time to bring a list or pictures of what I do have I was getting thoroughly confused

Here is the biggest caution I have to give you though, I know thank God that you ( Fran ) have had great physical improvements, but I don't know how long you can be on your feet  The place is NOT scooter or wheelchair friendly Impossible to get one in

The aisles are extremely tight, two people can't even walk side by side in there Its not llke a warehouse setting like BJs or Costco or Sams Club In fact when friends & I went we thought we were going to be disappointed from the outside look, very deceiving size of building when you first pull up We were like this is it ??!! 

We learned though the old saying  " Don't judge a book by its cover " The amount of stuff they managed to shove in there is mind blowing, not messy in a free for all as if " I have to pick through crap to get to the good stuff"?  not at all ! Very clean, & organized  Prices are not set in stone either, we learned that they are pretty willing to make deals  I got a Mickey Mouse TV works MINT and looks it to for $15.00 !! I've seen them rarely on eBay and they go for $100s !

If you can manage to go I would, you may have to take time back at car to rest a bit but you will not be disappointed  I'd love to meet you there !


----------



## ACDSNY

I can't wait to see what treasures you'll find at Theme Park Connection.


----------



## Leshaface

A day with no plans?!  Doesn't sound like the Alison I know...


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Me too!



Some thing else we have in common....


----------



## scottny

Glad you were able to get some of the special events you wanted. 
I have always wondered about TPC. Maybe we will go there in December just to look.


----------



## glaserjm

franandaj said:


> *Day 3  No Real Plans at All *
> 
> I imagine by the time we get to this day, Fran will have voiced an opinion as to what she wants to do, or perhaps not. Already she has said that she would like to visit a seller on eBay and someone she met in 3D at the D23 convention, Theme Park Connection.  To imply that it is one person would be misleading.  This is a store that gets a lot of the old Disney display items and other merchandise and sells it on the resale market.  It sounds like fun to me, I just want to get an early start on our day there.  I have an ulterior motive.  I would like to come back and visit Epcot and the F&W kiosks for the second part of the day.
> 
> I would like to check out this place as they had lots of neat stuff at D23, but I dont want to be leaving for there at noon, Id like to get there when they open, check the stuff out and be back by afternoon time to nosh at F&W. To do this we would need a rental car, so we need to work out this whole situation.  As Fran does not enjoy planning out every moment the way I do, I have to just sit back and try to not get agitated about this situation.
> 
> 
> 
> She is feeling much better than she did two years ago, and last trip, she really had some clear plans of what she wanted to do.  Ive purposely left this day open so that we can enjoy ourselves on our own.  But that little planner in me is having a hard time not scheduling this day!
> 
> Starting the next day we are meeting up at the BWV with the other DISers from the Gamers DISmeet.  Once that starts we have daily activities with other folks, so I wanted to be sure we had some time just for us.
> 
> Ive thrown out the plan to make Sloppy Joes and some Tater Tots along with cole slaw.  However, we do need to leave us time in the room to get our bags packed up and ready for the change to the BCV the next day.



It's so hard not to plan...especially when it's planning something as fun as a Disney trip! I have trouble not planning and replanning, just so I have an excuse to talk/think/read Disney!

I hear ya on the time at F&W...I will try and convince Joe to head there whenever we have downtime, but we already have at least 5 trips planned there throughout our week, so I guess I have to devote SOME time to other things!


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> Sounds like a great day!  I've always wanted to go check out Theme Park Connections but just never made time.
> 
> BTW, did you see that California Grill is re-opening on 9/9.  ADR's are available for booking on 8/26.
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2013/...-9th-reservations-available-monday-august-26/
> 
> Jill in CO



Thanks for letting me know about this, several other people mentioned it and I should have an update soon.  



Pinkocto said:


> Be careful, you might have to ship some goodies back home if you go to a seller like that!
> 
> I love tator tots



Oh, I'm SURE we will be shipping stuff home.



kmedina said:


> Sounds like a cool day. I always want to leave a day open to possibilities and end up booking it to the brink anyway. My commando style always breaks through even though Crap resists me.



Well as you can tell, I keep trying to plan.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I can absolutely understand where you are coming from. It is driving me crazy that so much about our December trip is still up in the air and will probably remain like this for another 6 weeks. I am lucky though. Graham does not really get my obsession with planning, but then he is quite glad that so much is all planned ahead. His mantra is "Just tell me where I need to be and at what time."
> 
> I hope that you get a early start and can enjoy the shopping and the offerings at the Food and Wine Festival.
> 
> Corinna



I think we will have to end up doing that for dinner.



TwoFeathers said:


> They are the world's largest reseller of Disney items, authorized and supplied by Disney (they want to make money on everything now days, even the bedspreads!). They brought quite a lot of items to this year's Expo, putting out new stuff every day, and even had some huge ones like a life-size Sulley figure from the Monsters Inc/University promotion campaigns.
> 
> They have a wonderful shipping department and even combine all your purchases into one package to save on costs!
> 
> Fran



I have a feeling they will be combining up our purchases and shipping them home for us!  



PrincessInOz said:


> Are we Breaking Bad??
> 
> If so, I get first dibs as the Industrial Chemist.
> 
> So glad to read this!  That's great news.



Since I don't watch the show, I'm not sure what that means.



lisaviolet said:


> OMG, well worth the catching up on this TR.
> 
> That is would be.    Protect my windows please.



  



Luvchefmic said:


> Well how about that part of the conversation I _CAN _contribute about as this is in FL  Theme Park Connection I have been there once and was there for HOURS ! Only once because it can be a real budget buster for me I will be back, communicate all the time with them and got some great stuff recently through eBay
> 
> Honestly I could have stayed more than the hours I was there if I didn't force myself out of the initial area when you first go in Sort of like a reception area
> 
> There were pins on corkboard on one part of a wall and I was scanning the area for Pluto  I promised myself next time to bring a list or pictures of what I do have I was getting thoroughly confused
> 
> Here is the biggest caution I have to give you though, I know thank God that you ( Fran ) have had great physical improvements, but I don't know how long you can be on your feet  The place is NOT scooter or wheelchair friendly Impossible to get one in
> 
> The aisles are extremely tight, two people can't even walk side by side in there Its not llke a warehouse setting like BJs or Costco or Sams Club In fact when friends & I went we thought we were going to be disappointed from the outside look, very deceiving size of building when you first pull up We were like this is it ??!!
> 
> We learned though the old saying  " Don't judge a book by its cover " The amount of stuff they managed to shove in there is mind blowing, not messy in a free for all as if " I have to pick through crap to get to the good stuff"?  not at all ! Very clean, & organized  Prices are not set in stone either, we learned that they are pretty willing to make deals  I got a Mickey Mouse TV works MINT and looks it to for $15.00 !! I've seen them rarely on eBay and they go for $100s !
> 
> If you can manage to go I would, you may have to take time back at car to rest a bit but you will not be disappointed  I'd love to meet you there !



Thank you for that information!  I would definitely like to meet you over there.  We could use the help carrying stuff!  



ACDSNY said:


> I can't wait to see what treasures you'll find at Theme Park Connection.



Me too!



Leshaface said:


> A day with no plans?!  Doesn't sound like the Alison I know...



  



dgbg100106 said:


> Some thing else we have in common....







scottny said:


> Glad you were able to get some of the special events you wanted.
> I have always wondered about TPC. Maybe we will go there in December just to look.



I will take pictures!



glaserjm said:


> It's so hard not to plan...especially when it's planning something as fun as a Disney trip! I have trouble not planning and replanning, just so I have an excuse to talk/think/read Disney!
> 
> I hear ya on the time at F&W...I will try and convince Joe to head there whenever we have downtime, but we already have at least 5 trips planned there throughout our week, so I guess I have to devote SOME time to other things!



With all the special events that we added, those will take away from our kiosk time and ability to eat, so I thought I needed to add this day for more kiosk time.  After Ruthie's description of the TPC place, we might be there from open to close!  So we'll plan for dinner at the kiosks!


----------



## franandaj

So I have two small updates,  but hey,  at least it's something!  So first off you know that yesterday booking fo CA Grill opened up.  Thanks to PIO, we are now dining at CA Grill at 5:30 PM before our wishes cruise instead of at the Wave. Anyone who remembers from way back, I had really wanted to dine at the CA Grill our second night of the trip, but since there was no word about the opening date I went with V&A's instead. Now I get to eat at both!

The other exciting thing is that my luggage tags for DME arrived yesterday! Love Mickey Mail!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am glad that you managed to get an ADR for California Grill.

Corinna


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> So I have two small updates,  but hey,  at least it's something!  So first off you know that yesterday booking fo CA Grill opened up.  Thanks to PIO, we are now dining at CA Grill at 5:30 PM before our wishes cruise instead of at the Wave. Anyone who remembers from way back, I had really wanted to dine at the CA Grill our second night of the trip, but since there was no word about the opening date I went with V&A's instead. Now I get to eat at both!
> 
> The other exciting thing is that my luggage tags for DME arrived yesterday! Love Mickey Mail!



  I just booked my birthday dinner at CG yesterday too.  Can't wait! We get to see Hallowishes and then eat at my favorite place outside V&A and Remy!


 for Mickey Mail!

Jill in CO


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Oh I am a planaholic! I even plan when to plan lol ( should get that made into a tee shirt ) . I make a booklet for each trip in microsoft publisher for our holiday with all our plans, travel references, important information. Although Jo isn't a planner she loves that booklet and once on vacation lives by it! Where are we today ...she loves being able to switch off on vacation and look in booklet. Jo takes the publisher file to work to print nicely in colour for me  of course it has pictures of SSR...AKV...she even puts clear plastic covers on the front and using the binding machine lol. How sad am I. Jo says I am our TA. 


I was wondering Alison I see you mention you play in a band. What do you play and what kind of music if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Leshaface

Wait!  F&W and Cali Grill and DIS meet dinner AND V&A's!?!  What an amazing trip!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> So I have two small updates,  but hey,  at least it's something!  So first off you know that yesterday booking fo CA Grill opened up.  Thanks to PIO, we are now dining at CA Grill at 5:30 PM before our wishes cruise instead of at the Wave. Anyone who remembers from way back, I had really wanted to dine at the CA Grill our second night of the trip, but since there was no word about the opening date I went with V&A's instead. Now I get to eat at both!
> 
> The other exciting thing is that my luggage tags for DME arrived yesterday! Love Mickey Mail!






 Woot woot! Love CG. We had the best service there in 2007. We really need to go back. 


Your plans are coming along beautifully.


----------



## Pinkocto

Ooohhhh, CG! I'm glad they're back open for your trip  can't wait to see the renovations they did.


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that you managed to get an ADR for California Grill.
> 
> Corinna



I'm just glad PIO was so up for it, our party was really split, but I think her plea of not getting to the US often put everyone over the top.  We're also not going to be back to the world for a while, so I'm glad we are getting here because our next trip will not be about signatures, we are coming with some folks that we love, but will not be on a multiple signature budget.



jedijill said:


> I just booked my birthday dinner at CG yesterday too.  Can't wait! We get to see Hallowishes and then eat at my favorite place outside V&A and Remy!
> 
> 
> for Mickey Mail!
> 
> Jill in CO



Yay for you!  I'm so glad you're going too!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh I am a planaholic! I even plan when to plan lol ( should get that made into a tee shirt ) . I make a booklet for each trip in microsoft publisher for our holiday with all our plans, travel references, important information. Although Jo isn't a planner she loves that booklet and once on vacation lives by it! Where are we today ...she loves being able to switch off on vacation and look in booklet. Jo takes the publisher file to work to print nicely in colour for me  of course it has pictures of SSR...AKV...she even puts clear plastic covers on the front and using the binding machine lol. How sad am I. Jo says I am our TA.
> 
> 
> I was wondering Alison I see you mention you play in a band. What do you play and what kind of music if you don't mind me asking?



I can't wait to see your booklets when we meet up!  I don't make a booklet, but I have a spreadsheet and a note book where I put all our printouts into plastic sleeves.  

Fran and I play in the Gay Freedom Band of LA.   It used to be called the Great American Yankee Freedom Band in 1978, but a couple years ago the board decided to drop the "reat merican ankee" part and just go with "GAY".  People really had a problem with the whole "yankee" thing.  For a while we called ourselves the Hollywood Wind Ensemble to avoid the word Yankee and Gay.  Now we are "out" everywhere except Disney.  We are afraid that if we change our name from the History of being the Hollywood Wind Ensemble they will not accept us, especially with the "Gay Freedom Band" name, so we keep that with them.  Here are some clips to our past performances.

Night on Bald Mtn  Fran is playing the clarinet solos at the very end....

A Salute to Spike Jones

And a little bit of what you would expect.

La Cage au Folles

ETA:  OK, this is one is awesome, Festive Dance from Faust

Here is a shameless plug for the concert in case any of you are around!  





Now I do have to warn you that we have different conductor from all these videos.  These were all with the conductor that we had from about 2004 through 2012.  Our new conductor is younger and may not have quite the finesse as the older one, but what he may lack in finesse, he makes up in exuberance and excitement in the group, so I think you will not be disappointed.  If I can get some clips of his performances posted to YouTube I will certainly post them!



Leshaface said:


> Wait!  F&W and Cali Grill and DIS meet dinner AND V&A's!?!  What an amazing trip!



I'm hoping it will be, but the best part will be meeting up with all the folks from the DIS, that is the most fun part of everything!



rentayenta said:


> Woot woot! Love CG. We had the best service there in 2007. We really need to go back.
> 
> Your plans are coming along beautifully.



Now I just need to stay sane enough to get there!



Pinkocto said:


> Ooohhhh, CG! I'm glad they're back open for your trip  can't wait to see the renovations they did.



I just can't wait to eat the food again.  I hope that the new sushi chef lives up to Yoshi's reputation!


----------



## franandaj

So this is one of those posts where I will be whining and all the rest of you will laugh and say, "yeah, I wish I had your problems!" Regardless I feel the need to whine about this. 

I'm kind of freaking out silently here. Having this whole house thing hanging over my head is daunting enough, because not only are there all the issues related to getting the mortgage approved, and actually closing on the house, then there are all the physical and emotional aspects of moving itself.

When you add in my last week and plans for the upcoming weeks there's a lot going on! I was at Disneyland three times last week. That's more times than I've been in any one month this year much less in one week! We had a very tasty Monte Cristo test, lots of shopping and some very fun DISmeets.





We started off with the Pomme Frites.  We were starving and were pretty much in the last seating of the night.





We got both the cheese Monte Cristo and the regular.









Personally I really preferred the Ham/Turkey version over the cheese.  There was a sort of 'funny' flavor in the cheese one as if perhaps they had left the rind on one of the cheeses.  I ate half of a cheese chunk and a whole regular one and was stuffed!  We took the rest home and Fran had a chunk of each for her second dinner last Tuesday and ate some more later in the week, she clearly liked both.

Wednesday we went out to the park for a DISmeet with Podsnel and Jenny was there too.





Jenny didn't stick around for drinks and apps, but after we had a little relaxing time Fran went shopping and out did herself.  So much so that we actually had to be helped out of the park and back to our car!   













And this was "only at one store" as Fran put it!     
Then on Sunday we went back to meet up with Podsnel and anewmac









Forward to this week, I have a fairly open schedule, except for the fact that Friday night Fran and I have to host a board meeting.  In most cases this is no big problem, however since the group that the board manages is a community-based group board meetings are similar to dinner parties. I have no problems hosting a dinner party, but when the dining table is covered with three feet of "precious items" and there is a radius of a foot and a half of "precious items" surrounding the table, that's when it gets scary. Many of these items in the table are precious Disney items we bought last week.

So not only do I have to dig out the table, and cook dinner for half a dozen people Friday night. I have to turn around and do it again Saturday night, except that's a picnic at the Hollywood Bowl. I gave up on a main dish for this and we're just going to pick up a bucket of KFC. I'll make the sides and desserts.

The following week all I have to do is my daily chores and packing for the move, with the exception of Wednesday when I go out to the parks to hang out with Pam!   Then there is the weekend. Saturday at 1PM we meet other band members in Hollywood with a rental truck to load up all the percussion instruments that we need for the concert. Hopefully we can relax after that.

The next day is the concert and those are always crazy days for me. Everyone in the band asks me whenever there is a question. This could be anything from "Where do we put our cases?" to phone calls during the sound check, "what time should we be there?" By the end of the day I am usually a frazzled mess and can't wait to get to dinner and have a drink!

If I make it through here with half my sanity in tact, I should be home free. Until then I'm just going to bite my nails and let my stomach churn as I worry about the house all the while.


----------



## missmdr

Hang in there Allison!  One day at a time - isn't that all any of us can handle!  Looks like you are up late there on the West Coast.  You could probably use some more sleep!

Love the pictures.  How fun to meet up with fellow Dis'ers!  

Maybe it's time to book a cruise!


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> I'm just glad PIO was so up for it, our party was really split, but I think her plea of not getting to the US often put everyone over the top.  We're also not going to be back to the world for a while, so I'm glad we are getting here because our next trip will not be about signatures, we are coming with some folks that we love, but will not be on a multiple signature budget.




I'm glad everyone agreed too.  I think I would have suggested that we split up for dinner otherwise; but it all worked out in the end.






franandaj said:


> So this is one of those posts where I will be whining and all the rest of you will laugh and say, "yeah, I wish I had your problems!" Regardless I feel the need to whine about this.
> 
> I'm kind of freaking out silently here. Having this whole house thing hanging over my head is daunting enough, because not only are there all the issues related to getting the mortgage approved, and actually closing on the house, then there are all the physical and emotional aspects of moving itself.
> 
> When you add in my last week and plans for the upcoming weeks there's a lot going on!
> 
> Forward to this week, I have a fairly open schedule, except for the fact that Friday night Fran and I have to host a board meeting.  In most cases this is no big problem, however since the group that the board manages is a community-based group board meetings are similar to dinner parties. I have no problems hosting a dinner party, but when the dining table is covered with three feet of "precious items" and there is a radius of a foot and a half of "precious items" surrounding the table, that's when it gets scary. Many of these items in the table are precious Disney items we bought last week.
> 
> So not only do I have to dig out the table, and cook dinner for half a dozen people Friday night. I have to turn around and do it again Saturday night, except that's a picnic at the Hollywood Bowl. I gave up on a main dish for this and we're just going to pick up a bucket of KFC. I'll make the sides and desserts.
> 
> The following week all I have to do is my daily chores and packing for the move, with the exception of Wednesday when I go out to the parks to hang out with Pam!   Then there is the weekend. Saturday at 1PM we meet other band members in Hollywood with a rental truck to load up all the percussion instruments that we need for the concert. Hopefully we can relax after that.
> 
> The next day is the concert and those are always crazy days for me. Everyone in the band asks me whenever there is a question. This could be anything from "Where do we put our cases?" to phone calls during the sound check, "what time should we be there?" By the end of the day I am usually a frazzled mess and can't wait to get to dinner and have a drink!
> 
> If I make it through here with half my sanity in tact, I should be home free. Until then I'm just going to bite my nails and let my stomach churn as I worry about the house all the while.



Alison - This is not whining.  This is helping you keep your sanity to make it through a couple of stressful weeks regarding the house on top of your busy schedule.  

You'll be fine.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> Wednesday we went out to the park for a DISmeet with Podsnel and Jenny was there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny didn't stick around for drinks and apps, but after we had a little relaxing time Fran went shopping and out did herself.  So much so that we actually had to be helped out of the park and back to our car!
> 
> 
> Then on Sunday we went back to meet up with Podsnel and anewmac



What great pictures of the DisMeets!  Looks like a heap of fun and I wish I were there.


----------



## TifffanyD

Oh my goodness - what was in all those bags?!?!?!

I am listening to your band videos now as I work (and play).  Very very nice

I know how you feel with everything going on! It is good stuff but still overwhelming. We were getting ready for our big vacation when we were finishing stuff up (and I had a few 2am calls and trying to get documents while I was on vacation too - ugh)


----------



## jedijill

Alison,

You are not whining...you should be "wining"!  Crack open a bottle or two and your stress level will go down and you'll have less to move. It's a win-win!  

Jill in CO


----------



## Leshaface

Mmm, I love Monte Cristos.  Yeah, I probably would have preferred the meat one too.

I thought I had deja vu when seeing you with all your purchases then realized your were updating this thread.  I always forget which thread i'm on with you.   What is Jenny's DIS name? 

Just think:  in a few short weeks you'll be at the World eating and drinking your cares away


----------



## kmedina

Glad you're getting to dine at California Grill. I have wanted to dine there for years, but it looks like it will take a few more before we get there. And, dining there before a Celebration cruise. Officially awesome. Love that Mickey Mail always!  

Disneyland three times in one week sounds divine. The Monte Cristo looks as amazing as it sounds. I was laughing when I saw all the bags. Boy did you shop. I bet you are really fun to go shopping with.


----------



## dolphingirl47

That sounds like two very busy weeks and with getting ready to move, too. I have to say, I would not mind all those trips to Disneyland though.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

missmdr said:


> Hang in there Allison!  One day at a time - isn't that all any of us can handle!  Looks like you are up late there on the West Coast.  You could probably use some more sleep!
> 
> Love the pictures.  How fun to meet up with fellow Dis'ers!
> 
> Maybe it's time to book a cruise!



We have a cruise booked, it's not until October 31, 2014!



PrincessInOz said:


> I'm glad everyone agreed too.  I think I would have suggested that we split up for dinner otherwise; but it all worked out in the end.
> 
> Alison - This is not whining.  This is helping you keep your sanity to make it through a couple of stressful weeks regarding the house on top of your busy schedule.
> 
> You'll be fine.



I was kind to leaning towards that too.  I didn't want to miss CA Grill either.  Glad it all worked out!

I'm glad you think I'm keeping my sanity because a whole nother wrench got thrown in the plans.  I have to spend my whole day tomorrow in jury duty and if I get picked my life will be ruined!!!!!!



PrincessInOz said:


> What great pictures of the DisMeets!  Looks like a heap of fun and I wish I were there.



It was great fun!  Ellen was such a hoot!



TifffanyD said:


> Oh my goodness - what was in all those bags?!?!?!
> 
> I am listening to your band videos now as I work (and play).  Very very nice
> 
> I know how you feel with everything going on! It is good stuff but still overwhelming. We were getting ready for our big vacation when we were finishing stuff up (and I had a few 2am calls and trying to get documents while I was on vacation too - ugh)



I really hope that we get through this.  There were just lots of big figures from DCA the trolley, John Lassetire, and a few others.  She just goes crazy now that we are going to have a big house.  She doesn't realize we have more than we can reasonably show in the house so we will have to ben like a museum and rotate things.



jedijill said:


> Alison,
> 
> You are not whining...you should be "wining"!  Crack open a bottle or two and your stress level will go down and you'll have less to move. It's a win-win!
> 
> Jill in CO



I'm not sure that even the wine helps my stress level.  Especially since I have to do Jury Duty tomorrow.    Just wait until you see my outfit!



Leshaface said:


> Mmm, I love Monte Cristos.  Yeah, I probably would have preferred the meat one too.
> 
> I thought I had deja vu when seeing you with all your purchases then realized your were updating this thread.  I always forget which thread i'm on with you.   What is Jenny's DIS name?
> 
> Just think:  in a few short weeks you'll be at the World eating and drinking your cares away



Yeah, I'm confusing like that, but I can't wait to be at the World relaxing.  I just know I won't have my Expo TR wrapped up by then, too much information, but who knows maybe if I don't get picked tomorrow I'll have all day to write it!



kmedina said:


> Glad you're getting to dine at California Grill. I have wanted to dine there for years, but it looks like it will take a few more before we get there. And, dining there before a Celebration cruise. Officially awesome. Love that Mickey Mail always!
> 
> Disneyland three times in one week sounds divine. The Monte Cristo looks as amazing as it sounds. I was laughing when I saw all the bags. Boy did you shop. I bet you are really fun to go shopping with.



When you only go to DL to over eat and shop it is not all THAT divine, even if it still is fun....Unfortunately our cruise is over a year out and is not combined with a WDW vacations so pooh!  At least we get the dinner at CA Grill with friends!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds like two very busy weeks and with getting ready to move, too. I have to say, I would not mind all those trips to Disneyland though.
> 
> Corinna



I certainly won't complain about the DL trips.  Fran says we need to go back again, maybe tonight!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Just catching up! Was in hospital yesterday getting my infusion. Long day! Can only post with one hand and couldn't view the cool links you kindly posted of your band. Now seen them how wonderful! Thank you for sharing that with me your band looks amazing. When we come to Cali we will have to come see you play! 

That's great you booked a cruise for next year. Which one did you book? Sounds like you got Halloween cool! Sorry you have so much on your agenda right now. You will soon be in Florida surrounded by the magic and the dis folk! X


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> I was kind to leaning towards that too.  I didn't want to miss CA Grill either.  Glad it all worked out!
> 
> I'm glad you think I'm keeping my sanity because a whole nother wrench got thrown in the plans.  I have to spend my whole day tomorrow in jury duty and if I get picked my life will be ruined!!!!!!




I hope you DON'T get picked!!!


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> I hope you DON'T get picked!!!



Me too!!!!! Since you suggested it I WILL go with the pippilongstocking braids. I wasn't sure bit thought they would look good with the pooh dress. Darcy suggested that I curtsy when leaving the room as well.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> Me too!!!!! Since you suggested it I WILL go with the pippilongstocking braids. I wasn't sure bit thought they would look good with the pooh dress. Darcy suggested that I curtsy when leaving the room as well.


----------



## Pinkocto

Oh my, sounds like we definitely need a picture of the jury duty outfit 

I hope you don't get picked!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Me too!!!!! Since you suggested it I WILL go with the pippilongstocking braids. I wasn't sure bit thought they would look good with the pooh dress. Darcy suggested that I curtsy when leaving the room as well.




oh i need a picture too.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Me too re picture lol. I just googled pippilongstocking to see what this image looked like omg lol. I nearly died laughing. Somewhere in the UK a woman was found dead with a ipad in her hand featuring a picture of pippillongstocking. To this day not even Poirot himself knows what occurred...


----------



## Luvchefmic

franandaj said:


> Me too!!!!! Since you suggested it I WILL go with the pippilongstocking braids. I wasn't sure bit thought they would look good with the pooh dress. Darcy suggested that I curtsy when leaving the room as well.



Oh good grief what a picture in all of our heads  it should work though


----------



## Luvchefmic

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Me too re picture lol. I just googled pippilongstocking to see what this image looked like omg lol. I nearly died laughing. Somewhere in the UK a woman was found dead with a ipad in her hand featuring a picture of pippillongstocking. To this day not even Poirot himself knows what occurred...



Now go back & read what you wrote & then you wonder why I said I always love your posts ...what a colorful picture you paint with your words too  I can even " see " the Bobbies ( police ) with the chalk outline around you and your IPad


----------



## dgbg100106

Luvchefmic said:


> Now go back & read what you wrote & then you wonder why I said I always love your posts ...what a colorful picture you paint with your words too  I can even " see " the Bobbies ( police ) with the chalk outline around you and your IPad



I just love to read Paula's posts...


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Lol love the image of the chalk outline! And so it was that the ME declared the untimely passing of Lady Sedley-Burke as 'death by misadventure'. And poor Sergeant Wibbly Wobbly of the cupoftea police force would be forevermore searching for this murderer Miss Adventure to place in her royal majesty's prison.


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> Yeah, I'm confusing like that, but I can't wait to be at the World relaxing.  I just know I won't have my Expo TR wrapped up by then, too much information, but who knows maybe if I don't get picked tomorrow I'll have all day to write it!




Ick!   Hope you don't get picked!  I always get the summons, but every single time, it's been dismissed (knock on wood!)



Luvchefmic said:


> Now go back & read what you wrote & then you wonder why I said I always love your posts ...what a colorful picture you paint with your words too  I can even " see " the Bobbies ( police ) with the chalk outline around you and your IPad





dgbg100106 said:


> I just love to read Paula's posts...



Totally agree


----------



## Pinkocto

I loved the Poirot reference Paula, he's one of my absolute favorites!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Pinkocto said:


> I loved the Poirot reference Paula, he's one of my absolute favorites!



Me too!


----------



## rentayenta

Her picture is adorable! I should *borrow* it from FB and post it.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Her picture is adorable! I should *borrow* it from FB and post it.



I'll post it over here, I just need to upload it to PB.  I just got home a little while ago.  I'm getting over the shock of the whole thing!


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Just catching up! Was in hospital yesterday getting my infusion. Long day! Can only post with one hand and couldn't view the cool links you kindly posted of your band. Now seen them how wonderful! Thank you for sharing that with me your band looks amazing. When we come to Cali we will have to come see you play!
> 
> That's great you booked a cruise for next year. Which one did you book? Sounds like you got Halloween cool! Sorry you have so much on your agenda right now. You will soon be in Florida surrounded by the magic and the dis folk! X



We only do a few concerts per year, but you are always welcome to come to a rehearsal.  We booked the cruise on our last cruise.  We are doing the same itinerary, Cozumel and Grand Cayman but out of Miami instead of Galveston.



PrincessInOz said:


>







Pinkocto said:


> Oh my, sounds like we definitely need a picture of the jury duty outfit
> 
> I hope you don't get picked!



Just uploaded to PB!   



dgbg100106 said:


> oh i need a picture too.



You could have seen it on FB, but I'm putting it here too!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Me too re picture lol. I just googled pippilongstocking to see what this image looked like omg lol. I nearly died laughing. Somewhere in the UK a woman was found dead with a ipad in her hand featuring a picture of pippillongstocking. To this day not even Poirot himself knows what occurred...



When I was a kid and wore braids, everyone always called me PippiLongstocking because I had red hair and freckles.  I never even knew who she was, and there was no Google!  



Luvchefmic said:


> Oh good grief what a picture in all of our heads  it should work though



Actually it didn't work so much, it seems they don't care what you look like because there were some people that looked like he11 and got picked!



dgbg100106 said:


> I just love to read Paula's posts...







Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Lol love the image of the chalk outline! And so it was that the ME declared the untimely passing of Lady Sedley-Burke as 'death by misadventure'. And poor Sergeant Wibbly Wobbly of the cupoftea police force would be forevermore searching for this murderer Miss Adventure to place in her royal majesty's prison.



  



Leshaface said:


> Ick!   Hope you don't get picked!  I always get the summons, but every single time, it's been dismissed (knock on wood!)
> 
> Totally agree



This is the first time that they have actually told me to report.  In the past I claimed financial hardship, but they don't allow that any more.  The last time I got it, since they got rid of that rule, every night when I called in they said I didn't need to report.  That last time I was supposed to go to the court in Compton!  

Based on my experience, I might like to do it sometime, but their problem is that they don't let you postpone it to a time when you actually CAN do it.  If they had let me postpone to late October early November, I would have been OK, but this was the last possible week I could have postponed when I got the summons.  

I had the Car Club meet the original week that they scheduled me.  Since you have to be available M-F, every week, I was planning a trip either to my parents, the Expo or a DISmeet.  Had I been assigned to a case today, I would have missed the DISmeet with Pam next week and that would not have been right!


----------



## franandaj

OK for those of you who didn't see it on FB, here is the pic!


----------



## kmedina

I love it. Connor would too.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Love the picture lol and I love that apron  I want one! ( tantrum all toys out the pram ) ...


----------



## Pinkocto

I love it! Maybe not grungy enough, next time rub some dirt in for good measure  

I'm so glad you didn't get picked!


----------



## TifffanyD

My husband found out the hard way that they LIKE to pick people with tattoos. Even if they are Disney - lol


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

How long do you have to do jury service for? Cool re cruise btw. That's the one we want to do


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> OK for those of you who didn't see it on FB, here is the pic!



  Yes!  Love the hair.


----------



## PrincessInOz




----------



## Luvchefmic

and thats all I have to say about that


----------



## franandaj

kmedina said:


> I love it. Connor would too.



Pooh, Tigger and Eeyore are my favorites!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Love the picture lol and I love that apron  I want one! ( tantrum all toys out the pram ) ...



OK, here is one of those, we both speak English, but not the same English, moments!     

We would not call the dress I'm wearing an apron over here, more like a jumper.  An apron is something that you wear over your clothes when cooking to keep the stains off of you.  I got a chuckle out of your use of the word apron.

Also what the heck is a Pram?   At the end of the Camelot song in Monty Python and the Holy Grail the last line is, "I have to push the Pram a lot."  I have never known what that means!   



Pinkocto said:


> I love it! Maybe not grungy enough, next time rub some dirt in for good measure
> 
> I'm so glad you didn't get picked!



I was just going for the simple and ignorant, not necessarily grungy.  They picked some pretty strange looking folks.  I guess they have gotten past the looks are deceiving thing.  



TifffanyD said:


> My husband found out the hard way that they LIKE to pick people with tattoos. Even if they are Disney - lol



    You know I think I had it all wrong.  They were dismissing all the folks who were dressed all business like and keeping the gals showing undergarments and skin, and guys with less than business like looks.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> How long do you have to do jury service for? Cool re cruise btw. That's the one we want to do



You have to do one day per year, and all week you call in the night before.  If they don't need you, you call the next day.  If they don't need you all week, you are excused.  If they call you in, you have to sit in a room and wait to see if they select you as a group of 30 to be eligible to sit on a panel.  Once you are in the room, they selected 12 of the 30 and interview you.  Then the lawyers for the prosecution and defense, get to excuse jurors one by one.  When one is excused, they take another from the initial 30 until they either find 12 people they are happy with, or they run out of potential jurors.  

The first one that I sat in on, I got called when there were about 10 people left to choose from.  The judge was a real jerk and tried to beliddle me, so I just behaved even more like a basket case, and they finally agreed to let me go.  I didn't get called onto the panel of 12 until after lunch, so I went back to the room to wait.

Then there was a trial that couldn't seem to find any appropriate jurors, they had started the day before, and had already been through 30 potential jurors that day by the time  they called my group down.  They finally found the right people before I got called up there, so that was 4:30PM and I got to go home with my certificate that said I don't have to do it for another year.



Leshaface said:


> Yes!  Love the hair.





PrincessInOz said:


>







Luvchefmic said:


> and thats all I have to say about that


----------



## jedijill

A pram is an old fashioned baby buggy.





Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> A pram is an old fashioned baby buggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jill in CO



OK, Thanks for the info!


----------



## franandaj

So I made it through my first hurdle weekend!

We worked most of the day Wednesday to dig out the table.  Here is how far we got.  I was pretty impressed since when we started, the entire table was one big mound of stuff, from boxes of Disney figurines to packing peanuts, clothes and other random stuff!





Friday morning, three huge boxes arrived.  (like 3 1/2 feet tall and 2 1/2 feet square)  These were her hitchhiking ghosts that will eventually go in the HM room.  As you can see from the picture above we had no room for such things, so they went right out to the garage.  Then we had to continue to erode the piles of boxes. 

Here we are Friday night.





We are about to have dessert.





Last night, was a little more relaxing, except for the fact that it never cooled down enough for me to put on anything other than a tank top, and we left the Bowl at 11:00PM.  I spent several hours making summer salad, frosting cupcakes, slicing cheese and packing our cases for the picnic.  Here was our view.





And once the sun set and the show began.





When the orchestra began playing the music from Star Wars, everyone got out their light sabers.


----------



## Pinkocto

That cake looks delicious! 

Who were you seeing? I completely missed that tidbit.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> That cake looks delicious!
> 
> Who were you seeing? I completely missed that tidbit.



It was John Williams at the Bowl.  The entire evening was conducted by John Williams.  The first half was a tribute to Henry Mancini with Julie Andrews narrating.  The second half was all music by John Williams, some great stuff from Hook, Indiana Jones, Lincoln and a few others that I don't recall.  He did three encores, it was great!


----------



## TifffanyD

franandaj said:


> It was John Williams at the Bowl.  The entire evening was conducted by John Williams.  The first half was a tribute to Henry Mancini with Julie Andrews narrating.  The second half was all music by John Williams, some great stuff from Hook, Indiana Jones, Lincoln and a few others that I don't recall.  He did three encores, it was great!



Omg he directed! And Julie Andrews?! I officially fake-hate you!


----------



## franandaj

TifffanyD said:


> Omg he directed! And Julie Andrews?! I officially fake-hate you!



Should I tell you that this is at least my second time having seen him.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> Should I tell you that this is at least my second time having seen him.



No.


(But I hope you had a great time.  I officially fake hate you too!)


----------



## jedijill

I fake hate you too.   What an amazing experience!

Jill in CO


----------



## Pinkocto

Oh my goodness!!!! That sounds AMAZING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leshaface

Oh my gosh how amazing!  I didn't get any info to my email about this concert?  That would have been amazing to see!  Do you have any video?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Cool re concert! I think I may have mentioned I am Star Wars obsessed so wow! Love the getting out of light sabers! Great camera you have got. I am well jealous of the hitch hiking ghosts lol... 

Nice mickey you made with the frosting very cute


----------



## lisaviolet

Have to catch up, Alison.  Seems like loads going on - well as usual for you two.


----------



## scottny

Congrats on Cali Grill. 
OMG! Those packages. I want to shop with you. LOL
Love all the lightsabres. That sounds like a great show. 
I have caught up again.


----------



## kmedina

The before picture of the table reminds me of multiple parts of our home. I really need to throw away and donate at least 1000 toys. Love the dessert you had on Friday night. It is awesome to see others who love Disney as much as I do. The Haunted Mansion room sounds amazing!  I have pretty much finalized our plans for the 26th of October if you are able to stop by Disneyland. I think we will be in California Adventure around lunchtime and Disneyland around dinner time.


----------



## Marlea98

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Just catching up! Was in hospital yesterday getting my infusion. Long day! Can only post with one hand and couldn't view the cool links you kindly posted of your band. Now seen them how wonderful! Thank you for sharing that with me your band looks amazing. When we come to Cali we will have to come see you play!
> 
> That's great you booked a cruise for next year. Which one did you book? Sounds like you got Halloween cool! Sorry you have so much on your agenda right now. You will soon be in Florida surrounded by the magic and the dis folk! X



I hope you are doing okay. I am not a fan of needles at all.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Marlea98

franandaj said:


> Me too!!!!! Since you suggested it I WILL go with the pippilongstocking braids. I wasn't sure bit thought they would look good with the pooh dress. Darcy suggested that I curtsy when leaving the room as well.



I love Pippi Longstocking  I wanted to be just like her as a kid 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> It was John Williams at the Bowl.  The entire evening was conducted by John Williams.  The first half was a tribute to Henry Mancini with Julie Andrews narrating.  The second half was all music by John Williams, some great stuff from Hook, Indiana Jones, Lincoln and a few others that I don't recall.  He did three encores, it was great!



What a fun night! Your seats look terrific and how fun you got light sabers.


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> I fake hate you too.   What an amazing experience!
> 
> Jill in CO



 I fake hate 3rd unless someone else called 3rd. Then I fake hate 4th.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Marlea98 said:


> I hope you are doing okay. I am not a fan of needles at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



How kind thank you. I don't mind needles just as well! I had band aids on both arms as they couldn't get the IV line in. My veins didn't want to know lol. Got massive bruises now. I have been telling people DW abuses me lol.


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> How kind thank you. I don't mind needles just as well! I had band aids on both arms as they couldn't get the IV line in. My veins didn't want to know lol. Got massive bruises now. I have been telling people DW abuses me lol.



You're so bad!


----------



## franandaj

So I apologize for no commentary on our DISmeet, I'm leaving that up to Pam and I will comment if she forgets anything, but I have to say our day way so frefull I won't fault her for missing anything because, I have NEVER had a day like this before!  We had a Plaid for a day and it was just amazing.  We were able to do this a year and half ago, but they didn't know how to work it out, and since then we were like boom, boom, boom.  I will let Pam explain it when she gets back home!  But here are some shots from today!





Otherwise I only took a shot of my entrée at Club 33.





And the Mac and cheese they brought us.





I actually finished both which is a monumental experience for both.










That's all I have for my update, but I'm sure Pam will have much more.  Please join her tr in her sig for more on this report!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I think I'm working my way up to full hating you instead of only fake hating you! 


Looks like you and Pam had a great day.  That's fantastic food.  Wish I were there.


----------



## Linda67

Very cool that you two ladies got to meet up at DL 

Can't wait to read all the details!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Great love the pics. Too cute pic of you and yum food porn! What is a Plaid?


----------



## rentayenta

Cute pic of you both.  I love seeing all of us make new friendships and connections. We've got such a great community here. 

You had a plaid?  

That damn Mac n cheese! One of the best things I've ever had. Looks like you ladies enjoyed it too.  I think it'd be sinful to leave even one noodle.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


>



Cute of both of you.    Totally jealous.


----------



## kmedina

Looks like you were having a great time. Thanks for telling me about Pam's report. I was looking for a new Disneyland one to read. Our trip will be so short that I am actually planning it out as I do for WDW. It seems like you guys are taking it easy whereas I have commando plans, but I still think it will be a cool read.


----------



## dgbg100106

Glad you and pam had such a fun filled day!

Jealous does not come close...


----------



## TifffanyD

Oh my gosh my mouth is watering!!!

No idea what "Plaid for a Day" is - haha!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

TifffanyD said:


> Oh my gosh my mouth is watering!!!
> 
> No idea what "Plaid for a Day" is - haha!



Have you not been to Scotland? Lol...they wear plaid all the time..


----------



## TifffanyD

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Have you not been to Scotland? Lol...they wear plaid all the time..



LOL well I haven't but I understand wearing plaid. So was she Scottish for a day? Hhaha


----------



## jedijill

I have a feeling they hired a guide for the day...the Guest Services staff wears a plaid uniform.

Just my guess!

Jill in CO


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

TifffanyD said:


> LOL well I haven't but I understand wearing plaid. So was she Scottish for a day? Hhaha



Lol she may have had to suffer vegetarian haggis if she was Scottish for the day. a true contradiction in terms lol.


----------



## TifffanyD

jedijill said:


> I have a feeling they hired a guide for the day...the Guest Services staff wears a plaid uniform.
> 
> Just my guess!
> 
> Jill in CO



I bet that's it! Makes sense.


----------



## Leshaface

You guys got a plaid!? I bet people were trying to figure out which movie you guys were from 

I'm SOOO looking forward to reading and seeing all about your meet!


----------



## kmedina

Leshaface said:


> You guys got a plaid!? I bet people were trying to figure out which movie you guys were from
> 
> I'm SOOO looking forward to reading and seeing all about your meet!



I just assumed it was a typo. Now, I am curious as to what she was talking about.


----------



## Leshaface

kmedina said:


> I just assumed it was a typo. Now, I am curious as to what she was talking about.



A plaid is VIP Guests Services giving a private tour   You're considered 'Pretty Awesome!' if you have one of these folks with you


----------



## dgbg100106

Leshaface said:


> A plaid is VIP Guests Services giving a private tour   You're considered 'Pretty Awesome!' if you have one of these folks with you



Well we all knew Pam and Alison were Awesome....


----------



## Leshaface

dgbg100106 said:


> Well we all knew Pam and Alison were Awesome....



Yes, but now they are out of this world awesome


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> I have a feeling they hired a guide for the day...the Guest Services staff wears a plaid uniform.
> 
> Just my guess!
> 
> Jill in CO


----------



## dgbg100106

Leshaface said:


> Yes, but now they are out of this world awesome


----------



## PrincessInOz

dgbg100106 said:


> Well we all knew Pam and Alison were Awesome....





Leshaface said:


> Yes, but now they are out of this world awesome


----------



## kmedina

Leshaface said:


> A plaid is VIP Guests Services giving a private tour   You're considered 'Pretty Awesome!' if you have one of these folks with you



I am not sure I ever noticed this before. On the next trip, I may pay more attention. Guess I really am in my own little world when I am there. There was only one time I noticed someone getting ushered around (I did not notice what the staff member was wearing). The only reason I noticed is because my DH pointed it out. When we were close, I thought that does kind of look like her. Maybe, it is.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> I think I'm working my way up to full hating you instead of only fake hating you!
> 
> Looks like you and Pam had a great day.  That's fantastic food.  Wish I were there.



Ha!  Your time will come!



Linda67 said:


> Very cool that you two ladies got to meet up at DL
> 
> Can't wait to read all the details!



It was very fun, but you'll have to read up on the details on Pam's TR.  That's about all I have for this one.  I'm still trying to finish my Expo report before my WDW Trip!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Great love the pics. Too cute pic of you and yum food porn! What is a Plaid?



Thanks!  We had a good time and Pam got some more pics that I'm sure she will post once she gets home.



rentayenta said:


> Cute pic of you both.  I love seeing all of us make new friendships and connections. We've got such a great community here.
> 
> You had a plaid?
> 
> That damn Mac n cheese! One of the best things I've ever had. Looks like you ladies enjoyed it too.  I think it'd be sinful to leave even one noodle.



I know, I can't believe all the great friendships that we have all made.  I think Fran has enjoyed meeting all of you that she has met so far.

You and Pam are going to be such a riot on your cruise!  I had no idea how exciteable she was until I spoke to her on the phone. I know that you get so excited that you jump out of your skin!   Between the two of you, I'm sure both of you will be screaming "Squeee!" the whole cruise!  You two are going to get along fabulously!



lisaviolet said:


> Cute of both of you.    Totally jealous.



That can be us when you come and visit too!  



kmedina said:


> Looks like you were having a great time. Thanks for telling me about Pam's report. I was looking for a new Disneyland one to read. Our trip will be so short that I am actually planning it out as I do for WDW. It seems like you guys are taking it easy whereas I have commando plans, but I still think it will be a cool read.



I hope that we can work it out for me to come out and say "hi" when you are there in October.  As of now I have no plans, so we'll touch base when I come back from my trips!



dgbg100106 said:


> Glad you and pam had such a fun filled day!
> 
> Jealous does not come close...



Hopefully you can come out here someday and we'll have a great time as well!



TifffanyD said:


> Oh my gosh my mouth is watering!!!
> 
> No idea what "Plaid for a Day" is - haha!



The food was awesome and I think they have covered your question on the next page!


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> I have a feeling they hired a guide for the day...the Guest Services staff wears a plaid uniform.
> 
> Just my guess!
> 
> Jill in CO







TifffanyD said:


> I bet that's it! Makes sense.







Leshaface said:


> You guys got a plaid!? I bet people were trying to figure out which movie you guys were from
> 
> I'm SOOO looking forward to reading and seeing all about your meet!



I'm glad Pam took good notes, because it's all becoming a blur to me now!



kmedina said:


> I just assumed it was a typo. Now, I am curious as to what she was talking about.



.| .. | .  |
  \/   . \/    \/



Leshaface said:


> A plaid is VIP Guests Services giving a private tour   You're considered 'Pretty Awesome!' if you have one of these folks with you





dgbg100106 said:


> Well we all knew Pam and Alison were Awesome....







Leshaface said:


> Yes, but now they are out of this world awesome



  



rentayenta said:


>





dgbg100106 said:


>





PrincessInOz said:


>



    



kmedina said:


> I am not sure I ever noticed this before. On the next trip, I may pay more attention. Guess I really am in my own little world when I am there. There was only one time I noticed someone getting ushered around (I did not notice what the staff member was wearing). The only reason I noticed is because my DH pointed it out. When we were close, I thought that does kind of look like her. Maybe, it is.



I've seen them in training, you'll see a flock of plaids throughout the park.  I just never thought I would be having one.  We didn't actually hire them, it was kind of a gift.


----------



## franandaj

Well this trip is certainly getting closer and more real!  I placed my order just now with WeGoShop!    

I cut my "cooking" dinner in the room down to the first night.  I'm still planning on cooking a couple of breakfasts, maybe Bacon & Eggs one day and French Toast and Bacon another.  Plus I've ordered Yogurt for the days that we are on the move.

We have two days of ADRs at breakfast buffets, so we'll definitely get our fill of characters!

20 days!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> Well this trip is certainly getting closer and more real!  I placed my order just now with WeGoShop!
> 
> I cut my "cooking" dinner in the room down to the first night.  I'm still planning on cooking a couple of breakfasts, maybe Bacon & Eggs one day and French Toast and Bacon another.  Plus I've ordered Yogurt for the days that we are on the move.
> 
> We have two days of ADRs at breakfast buffets, so we'll definitely get our fill of characters!
> 
> 20 days!



This is getting so close now. 

Corinna


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Well this trip is certainly getting closer and more real!  I placed my order just now with WeGoShop!
> 
> I cut my "cooking" dinner in the room down to the first night.  I'm still planning on cooking a couple of breakfasts, maybe Bacon & Eggs one day and French Toast and Bacon another.  Plus I've ordered Yogurt for the days that we are on the move.
> 
> We have two days of ADRs at breakfast buffets, so we'll definitely get our fill of characters!
> 
> 20 days!






20 days is awesome!  It is so close...  I know you are excited...


----------



## jedijill

20 days!  Won't be long now!

Still sad I'm missing you...39 days for my trip.

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

20 days?  It's so close now.  Glad you got your grocery order placed. Can't wait to see your full fridge.  Do they deliver alcohol? I think you've packed your own wine in the past, right?


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> That damn Mac n cheese! One of the best things I've ever had. Looks like you ladies enjoyed it too.  I think it'd be sinful to leave even one noodle.



Oh my goodness that mac and cheese was SO GOOD!!!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Well we all knew Pam and Alison were Awesome....





Leshaface said:


> Yes, but now they are out of this world awesome


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> You and Pam are going to be such a riot on your cruise!  I had no idea how exciteable she was until I spoke to her on the phone. I know that you get so excited that you jump out of your skin!   Between the two of you, I'm sure both of you will be screaming "Squeee!" the whole cruise!  You two are going to get along fabulously!



 I do get excitable sometimes that's for sure!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Well this trip is certainly getting closer and more real!  I placed my order just now with WeGoShop!
> 
> I cut my "cooking" dinner in the room down to the first night.  I'm still planning on cooking a couple of breakfasts, maybe Bacon & Eggs one day and French Toast and Bacon another.  Plus I've ordered Yogurt for the days that we are on the move.
> 
> We have two days of ADRs at breakfast buffets, so we'll definitely get our fill of characters!
> 
> 20 days!



19 day dance!!!


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> This is getting so close now.
> 
> Corinna



I know!   



dgbg100106 said:


> 20 days is awesome!  It is so close...  I know you are excited...



Finally now that the concert is over, I have time to get excited!



jedijill said:


> 20 days!  Won't be long now!
> 
> Still sad I'm missing you...39 days for my trip.
> 
> Jill in CO



That's too bad!  We both shall have to plan another trip!



rentayenta said:


> 20 days?  It's so close now.  Glad you got your grocery order placed. Can't wait to see your full fridge.  Do they deliver alcohol? I think you've packed your own wine in the past, right?



I usually pack my own or ship it.  I haven't even given it thought yet.  I better figure that one out!



Pinkocto said:


> Oh my goodness that mac and cheese was SO GOOD!!!!!



   Much better than popcorn!



Pinkocto said:


> 19 day dance!!!



Even closer!  Soon I will be in Single Digits!


----------



## franandaj

So in our itinerary planning we are now up to Day 4.  This is when the real DISmeeting begins!  Well be checking out of the Wilderness Lodge.  I know us well enough that we wont be calling Bell Services until about 5 minutes to 11:00AM, which means that they wont be there until about 11:30 so the maids will be knocking on our door trying to get in to clean the place!  

When they take our 20+ bags (including our groceries and stuff) we will head to the bus stop over to Epcot.

Now Im hoping that we were at the kiosks the night before so hopefully I will get one of these.





Sadly I will not be having one of these at all as they are no longer serving it.





Since Canada should be right near the Ireland booth, hopefully I will already have had one of these too!





Since I plan to head in the Canada/UK direction on Day 3, perhaps we will head towards Mexico, Norway and China on Day 4.

This means that I might have one of these.





And one of these.





I definitely plan on trying one of the shrimp tacos and rib eye tacos from Mexico.  They have a Sangria, a Tequila Flight and a Mango Habanero Margarita which all sound interesting.  Well have to see how big they are and how much Fran plans on helping me!

If the booth placement is anything like years past, Poland might be next and I think we might be done in with the Keilbasa and Potato Perogie and Zapiekanki.  This was from our last F&W Festival





If were not completely stuffed, well move on to the Asian flavored booths, China, South Korea, and Singapore.  I want to try everything from these booths, 

Singapore: Lemongrass Chicken Curry with Coconut and Jasmine Rice, Seared Mahi Mahi with Jasmine Rice and Singa Sauce

China: Mongolian Beef in a Steamed Bun, Black Pepper Shrimp with Sichuan Noodles, Chicken Potstickers

South Korea: Kimchi Dog with Spicy Mustard Sauce, Lettuce Wrap with Roast Pork and Kimchi Slaw

Somehow, Im pretty sure that we are NOT going to make it through all the booths that Ive listed here today.  Around 3PM. Im figuring that we should make our way over to the BCV and start the checking in process. The room is supposed to be ready at 4PM.  We know which room we have because we have the 2 bedroom HA lock off.  We didnt request it that way, that was just what was available when we booked.

I hope to finally see her.





And use this





And this





Im sure this will be quite welcome too!





Then that night we have a 5:45 dinner reservation with PIO and her family at Raglan Road.  I imagine that we should be down at the bus stop by 5:00 to get there on time.  Ive never eaten there before, but we did eat at Cookes of Dublin on our last trip.  They had the BEST Fish & Chips there!  Even better than the Yorkshire County Fish place.

Im hoping to try a few other things in addition to the Fish & Chips and perhaps we might share a few things amongst our group to accomplish that!  We will probably shop a little before heading back to the ranch.  We have an early day the next morning!


----------



## dolphingirl47

That sounds like a very ambitious "itinerary" as far as Food and Wine that day is concerned. Are you sure you will feel like dinner that night? I love the decor at Beach Club Villas and can't wait to see this for myself in December.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds like a very ambitious "itinerary" as far as Food and Wine that day is concerned. Are you sure you will feel like dinner that night? I love the decor at Beach Club Villas and can't wait to see this for myself in December.
> 
> Corinna



What we found last time, was that we would hit up 3-4 booths.  We ordered everything at the booth usually.  Some had 2 items, some had 4, and inbetween.  By the time we had eaten 8-9 little plates of food, we were pleasantly full and a little bit tipsy.  We would go in a nice cool, dark, pavilion like American Adventure or Ellen's Universe of Energy, and by the time we came back out we were ready for another 3-4 booths.  

I figure that if we head back to the room around 3PM, that gives us three whole hours to get hungry for our reservation.   As long as we don't stuff ourselves at the kiosks and stop before we're bursting we'll be ready to eat again.  Besides we usually split a main anyways so it still won't be that much food.  I'm just worried we won't get through all the kiosks!


----------



## TifffanyD

Wow!!! I am very picky and don't even hit every kiosk. I want to do it your way! LOL!

I find it expensive though!!


----------



## TifffanyD

Oh make sure you get the ice cream martini!! Did you see my pics?


----------



## franandaj

TifffanyD said:


> Wow!!! I am very picky and don't even hit every kiosk. I want to do it your way! LOL!
> 
> I find it expensive though!!



There's a few I'm skipping. Like the Vegan one...  We spent $12-25 at each one. So about the cost  of a Disney meal for us.


----------



## TifffanyD

Oh so you don't get ALL the drinks too lol


----------



## rentayenta

Your plans look great! We really liked Raglan Road. Solid food, lots of beer, good service. Dinner will be so fun. The meets are going to be a blast. 

Can't wait to read how you like both resorts. We haven't stayed at either. 

We don't call bell services until right before check out too. I think on our last trip, with groceries, we initially had 32 bags including groceries.


----------



## kmedina

The way you wrote "cooking" is how I refer to what I do in the kitchen. In all fairness, if you are making eggs, you are really cooking. Granted, it is fast, but someone who "cooks" like I do can still screw that up. 

Loved all the food porn. I was going to ask you about the little chocolate thing until you said you cannot get it anymore. Bummer. I am sue you'll find a suitable replacement snack though. 

I love the open floor plan with the tub in the DVC room. One day I will enjoy that. Another DISmeet this day is cool. I think it is really cool that you are catching PIO twice during her cross country vacation.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Getting closer! We noticed the portions at the kiosks weren't very big if sharing them between two plenty of room for lovely fish and chips later  What a lovely day you have planned. Lol re checking out a moment to 11 am.

 At the Animal Kingdom ( I am always first ready out of me and DW despite being disabled lol ) .. I went to get bell hop to collect our owners locker on the way back from refilling my mug but the lovely bell hop lady travelled back to the room faster than me with my rollator. When I got back Jo was standing at the open door to bell hop in just a towel staring at me annoyed but I didn't dream bell hop would be that fast. Usually about 30 mins later...lol

Love the look of that tub in your room! After EPCOT very welcome!


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> Then that night we have a 5:45 dinner reservation with PIO and her family at Raglan Road.  I imagine that we should be down at the bus stop by 5:00 to get there on time.  Ive never eaten there before, but we did eat at Cookes of Dublin on our last trip.  They had the BEST Fish & Chips there!  Even better than the Yorkshire County Fish place.
> 
> Im hoping to try a few other things in addition to the Fish & Chips and perhaps we might share a few things amongst our group to accomplish that!  We will probably shop a little before heading back to the ranch.  We have an early day the next morning!



Sharing is good.  






franandaj said:


> There's a few I'm skipping. *Like the Vegan one.*..  We spent $12-25 at each one. So about the cost  of a Disney meal for us.



I suspect I won't be able to skip past that one, with my pesky vegetarian DH!  He'll want to try everything there.


----------



## PrincessInOz

kmedina said:


> The way you wrote "cooking" is how I refer to what I do in the kitchen. In all fairness, if you are making eggs, you are really cooking. Granted, it is fast, but someone who "cooks" like I do can still screw that up.
> 
> Loved all the food porn. I was going to ask you about the little chocolate thing until you said you cannot get it anymore. Bummer. I am sue you'll find a suitable replacement snack though.
> 
> I love the open floor plan with the tub in the DVC room. One day I will enjoy that. Another DISmeet this day is cool.* I think it is really cool that you are catching PIO twice during her cross country vacation*.



I think it's really cool too.


----------



## eandesmom

I am hungry just looking at those pictures and OH wishing I was going to F&W this year.  Yum yum and yum!

Love Raglan Road, it is one of our favorites.


----------



## glaserjm

Oh the food pics!! It is making me even more anxious (if that's possible) for the next 50 days to fly by so I can be in the WS sampling all of that awesome stuff!

I can't wait to stay at BCV sometime, especially during F&W! We keep saying we'll try it but it's so hard for us to leave OKW!


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> When you add in my last week and plans for the upcoming weeks there's a lot going on! I was at Disneyland three times last week. That's more times than I've been in any one month this year much less in one week! We had a very tasty Monte Cristo test, lots of shopping and some very fun DISmeets.
> 
> 
> Wednesday we went out to the park for a DISmeet with Podsnel and Jenny was there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny didn't stick around for drinks and apps, but after we had a little relaxing time Fran went shopping and out did herself.  So much so that we actually had to be helped out of the park and back to our car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was "only at one store" as Fran put it!
> Then on Sunday we went back to meet up with Podsnel and anewmac



Hey Girlfriend!  I am _just _getting back to DIS again- clicked on your TR, and up came our day(s)! So much fun, hangin with you all! And that shopping of Fran's...OMG, you were REALLY not kidding about how much she was going to buy when we went in there!   So glad I was there for the experience. 

I need to catch up and find out what's up with you two. Soooo....I am off to read....


----------



## podsnel

I like raglan road! The Dalkey Duo is very yummy (although I remember liking one of the sausages better than the other)- I bet Fran would like it, it's kind of like pigs in blankets.  

So excited for you!! Wish I was going to be there!

I need to find the house thread.....can you leave a trail of breadcrumbs for me please???


----------



## franandaj

TifffanyD said:


> Oh make sure you get the ice cream martini!! Did you see my pics?



Where is *THAT?* I definitely want to try that one!



TifffanyD said:


> Oh so you don't get ALL the drinks too lol



No, we mostly go for the food and pick two of the drinks from a kiosk.  We have to be able to drive our scooters, you know drinkin' and drivin' is bad!   



rentayenta said:


> Your plans look great! We really liked Raglan Road. Solid food, lots of beer, good service. Dinner will be so fun. The meets are going to be a blast.
> 
> Can't wait to read how you like both resorts. We haven't stayed at either.
> 
> We don't call bell services until right before check out too. I think on our last trip, with groceries, we initially had 32 bags including groceries.



Yeah, I'm not sure we've ever got away on a switch with less than 20 bags.  I'm not sure that our fridge will be as full on this trip, we have a lot of ADRs planned!



kmedina said:


> The way you wrote "cooking" is how I refer to what I do in the kitchen. In all fairness, if you are making eggs, you are really cooking. Granted, it is fast, but someone who "cooks" like I do can still screw that up.
> 
> Loved all the food porn. I was going to ask you about the little chocolate thing until you said you cannot get it anymore. Bummer. I am sue you'll find a suitable replacement snack though.
> 
> I love the open floor plan with the tub in the DVC room. One day I will enjoy that. Another DISmeet this day is cool. I think it is really cool that you are catching PIO twice during her cross country vacation.



Yeah, it's funny, what I consider "cooking" is usually more than a lot people ever do.  And eggs are a real art.  I hardly order eggs out any more because I like mine a particular way and most places cook them to death, and I HATE that.  I like them "easy" even if they are scrambled and almost no place gets that.  If there is any brown on scrambled eggs they are inedible.  I want them to still be almost runny, but not quite and I can't communicate that to any place so now I just don't eat them out any more.

I love the old school DVC rooms.  While I love BLT and AKV for their two bathroom one bedrooms, I love the older ones for their giant tubs!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Getting closer! We noticed the portions at the kiosks weren't very big if sharing them between two plenty of room for lovely fish and chips later  What a lovely day you have planned. Lol re checking out a moment to 11 am.
> 
> At the Animal Kingdom ( I am always first ready out of me and DW despite being disabled lol ) .. I went to get bell hop to collect our owners locker on the way back from refilling my mug but the lovely bell hop lady travelled back to the room faster than me with my rollator. When I got back Jo was standing at the open door to bell hop in just a towel staring at me annoyed but I didn't dream bell hop would be that fast. Usually about 30 mins later...lol
> 
> Love the look of that tub in your room! After EPCOT very welcome!



Poor Jo!  That's something like Fran would do to me and I would be standing there in my towel!  LOL!



PrincessInOz said:


> Sharing is good.
> 
> I suspect I won't be able to skip past that one, with my pesky vegetarian DH!  He'll want to try everything there.



Yeah, I'm sure he will!



PrincessInOz said:


> I think it's really cool too.



What's even cooler is that we might meet up every day since we have adjoining rooms!



eandesmom said:


> I am hungry just looking at those pictures and OH wishing I was going to F&W this year.  Yum yum and yum!
> 
> Love Raglan Road, it is one of our favorites.



I hope it becomes one of ours, I have been dying to go there for years!



glaserjm said:


> Oh the food pics!! It is making me even more anxious (if that's possible) for the next 50 days to fly by so I can be in the WS sampling all of that awesome stuff!
> 
> I can't wait to stay at BCV sometime, especially during F&W! We keep saying we'll try it but it's so hard for us to leave OKW!



I can understand that.  We stayed there one night for our first time a couple years ago and I can't wait to go back.  I want to do a trip there when the parks are secondary and we are mainly enjoying the villa, cooking some great meals and entertaining on the patio!



podsnel said:


> Hey Girlfriend!  I am _just _getting back to DIS again- clicked on your TR, and up came our day(s)! So much fun, hangin with you all! And that shopping of Fran's...OMG, you were REALLY not kidding about how much she was going to buy when we went in there!   So glad I was there for the experience.
> 
> I need to catch up and find out what's up with you two. Soooo....I am off to read....



We had such a good time with you as well, we are still laughing about the Salmon!



podsnel said:


> I like raglan road! The Dalkey Duo is very yummy (although I remember liking one of the sausages better than the other)- I bet Fran would like it, it's kind of like pigs in blankets.
> 
> So excited for you!! Wish I was going to be there!
> 
> I need to find the house thread.....can you leave a trail of breadcrumbs for me please???



There are links in my signature.  I have three active TRs/PTRs and those are the ones in a larger font closest to my name.  If you go left to right, I believe the third one is the "Saga of our Disney home" and you can find the link there.  We are getting close, but still not there yet.  We are supposed to close escrow while we are on vacation in WDW now.    Not that I wanted to that, but that is where we are at.  I hope this all comes together and ties itself all in a bow soon.  I'm sick of worrying about everything!


----------



## podsnel

I LOVE salmon!!! I wish I had grabbed more salmon napkins, though- they go quick!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Did they do F & W pins previous years? If so does Fran get them? I will get one if they do one. I love to collect pins also.


----------



## TifffanyD

franandaj said:


> Where is *THAT?* I definitely want to try that one!



It is in the ice cream shop in France which is located where the bakery used to be.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

They have ice cream martinis & ice cream macarons now too!

I liked the martini so much I got two last trip!





_1 Scoop of Caramel, 1 Scoop of Coco-White Chocolate w/ Whipped Cream Vodka_





_Melon & Pomegranate Sorbet w/ Grand Marnier_


----------



## TifffanyD

I thought the Epic brand whipped cream vodka sucked. That's what they use :/


----------



## Pinkocto

TifffanyD said:


> It is in the ice cream shop in France which is located where the bakery used to be.



What go you mean where the bakery *used* to be? What happened to the bakery?


----------



## TifffanyD

Pinkocto said:


> What go you mean where the bakery *used* to be? What happened to the bakery?



It moved and expanded. 

You know where you could walk out of the (old) bakery and into that other section with chairs? Now the bakery is in that other building - in the back - with multiple lines.


----------



## Pinkocto

TifffanyD said:


> It moved and expanded.
> 
> You know where you could walk out of the (old) bakery and into that other section with chairs? Now the bakery is in that other building - in the back - with multiple lines.



Whew! So they took out the perfume shop?


----------



## TifffanyD

Pinkocto said:


> Whew! So they took out the perfume shop?



I don't think so? You know where the movie dumped out? There was a gift shop and then on the one side some seats? I think they removed some of the backstage (storage?) area and took up some of the gift shop area to make the bakery. They squeezed the gift shop stuff in a little. The seating area is about the same size but they added in more tables and stuff to make it more crowded (typical disney - lol).


----------



## TifffanyD

Anyways there is now a BIGGER bakery and also an ice cream shop. Which serves alcohol. Win-win-win (the 3rd win is my butt... getting bigger... lol)


----------



## Pinkocto

TifffanyD said:


> I don't think so? You know where the movie dumped out? There was a gift shop and then on the one side some seats? I think they removed some of the backstage (storage?) area and took up some of the gift shop area to make the bakery. They squeezed the gift shop stuff in a little. The seating area is about the same size but they added in more tables and stuff to make it more crowded (typical disney - lol).



I totally forgot about the gift shop. I'm glad they made the bakery bigger, it was claustrophobic going in there. And excited to try the ice cream shop in December


----------



## TifffanyD

Pinkocto said:


> I totally forgot about the gift shop. I'm glad they made the bakery bigger, it was claustrophobic going in there. And excited to try the ice cream shop in December



It opens at noon. We were there about a quarter til and it was locked. Went in slightly after noon and it was empty. Ice cream martinis are like $11 but you get 2 decent sized scoops of gelato and the booze - so a good deal for disney.


----------



## Pinkocto

TifffanyD said:


> It opens at noon. We were there about a quarter til and it was locked. Went in slightly after noon and it was empty. Ice cream martinis are like $11 but you get 2 decent sized scoops of gelato and the booze - so a good deal for disney.



I'll skip the booze and just have gelato  I'm one of the rare people on the planet that doesn't care for the flavor of most liquors.


----------



## TifffanyD

Pinkocto said:


> I'll skip the booze and just have gelato  I'm one of the rare people on the planet that doesn't care for the flavor of most liquors.



No probs - that's cheaper!!!!

I used to be like you.


----------



## ACDSNY

Pinkocto said:


> I'll skip the booze and just have gelato  I'm one of the rare people on the planet that doesn't care for the flavor of most liquors.


 
You're not alone, I'm another one that normally prefers ice cream over adult beverages.


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> Well this trip is certainly getting closer and more real!  I placed my order just now with WeGoShop!
> 
> I cut my "cooking" dinner in the room down to the first night.  I'm still planning on cooking a couple of breakfasts, maybe Bacon & Eggs one day and French Toast and Bacon another.  Plus I've ordered Yogurt for the days that we are on the move.
> 
> We have two days of ADRs at breakfast buffets, so we'll definitely get our fill of characters!
> 
> 20 days!



It's getting close!

I know you've gone at this time of the year before, do you think it's going to be terribly hot?  This is the only thing i'm concerned about right now.

I'm hoping to get to 75% of the booths.  Would be great if we could do all of them, but that's a lot of food and drinks.


----------



## Leshaface

Dis_Yoda said:


> They have ice cream martinis & ice cream macarons now too!
> 
> I liked the martini so much I got two last trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _1 Scoop of Caramel, 1 Scoop of Coco-White Chocolate w/ Whipped Cream Vodka_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Melon & Pomegranate Sorbet w/ Grand Marnier_




Omgosh, seriously?!  This looks ridiculously delicious.


----------



## dgbg100106

Dis_Yoda said:


> They have ice cream martinis & ice cream macarons now too!
> 
> I liked the martini so much I got two last trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _1 Scoop of Caramel, 1 Scoop of Coco-White Chocolate w/ Whipped Cream Vodka_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Melon & Pomegranate Sorbet w/ Grand Marnier_



OMG...  That is all


----------



## dgbg100106

TifffanyD said:


> Anyways there is now a BIGGER bakery and also an ice cream shop. Which serves alcohol. Win-win-win (the 3rd win is my butt... getting bigger... lol)



ha-ha   LMAO...  i wish i could laugh it off.....


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Mmmmm ice cream macarons..... Come to mamma.....


----------



## Pinkocto

ACDSNY said:


> You're not alone, I'm another one that normally prefers ice cream over adult beverages.



I'm glad I'm not alone  I'll try things if I'm out with friends but have not enjoyed most of what I've tried.


----------



## lisaviolet

Dis_Yoda said:


> They have ice cream martinis & ice cream macarons now too!
> 
> I liked the martini so much I got two last trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _1 Scoop of Caramel, 1 Scoop of Coco-White Chocolate w/ Whipped Cream Vodka_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Melon & Pomegranate Sorbet w/ Grand Marnier_



I wish I was there RIGHT NOW.    I don't even know if I would care for either of these two drinks but I would love to be sitting in France right now.  Real would be first choice but I would certainly take WS.  Love that area.  Boy, they did it right with Epcot.


----------



## lisaviolet

rentayenta said:


> Your plans look great! We really liked Raglan Road. Solid food, lots of beer, good service. Dinner will be so fun. The meets are going to be a blast.



They are.  



podsnel said:


> Hey Girlfriend!  I am _just _getting back to DIS again- clicked on your TR, and up came our day(s)! So much fun, hangin with you all! And that shopping of Fran's...OMG, you were REALLY not kidding about how much she was going to buy when we went in there!   So glad I was there for the experience.
> 
> I need to catch up and find out what's up with you two. Soooo....I am off to read....



OMG, I thought I was all caught up today.  And I'm like "WAIT!  I can't even find these glorious pictures - when did I MISS THESE?"  

LOVE THEM of all of you.


----------



## franandaj

podsnel said:


> I LOVE salmon!!! I wish I had grabbed more salmon napkins, though- they go quick!



I told Pam about the "Salmon" when we were there (she actually ordered it too) and she took some "salmon" in her napkins, but actually didn't care for it as much as she thought she would and let me take it home for Fran along with the "salmon" that I got for Fran.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Did they do F & W pins previous years? If so does Fran get them? I will get one if they do one. I love to collect pins also.



They did a pin the year we were there and I've seen the merchandise posted (in pics) online.  She wasn't pin crazy when we were there four years, ago, but I'm sure she will be buying some pins this time.



TifffanyD said:


> It is in the ice cream shop in France which is located where the bakery used to be.



OK, I've got it on my list!



Dis_Yoda said:


> They have ice cream martinis & ice cream macarons now too!
> 
> I liked the martini so much I got two last trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _1 Scoop of Caramel, 1 Scoop of Coco-White Chocolate w/ Whipped Cream Vodka_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Melon & Pomegranate Sorbet w/ Grand Marnier_



I'm not sure I would like the Coco-White Chocolate Ice Cream, I assume the Coco is for Coconut, that Grand Marnier one sounds right up my alley, better not have one on the day I do the Gran Marnier tasting!  



ACDSNY said:


> You're not alone, I'm another one that normally prefers ice cream over adult beverages.



I sometimes have an adult beverage AS my dessert!  



Leshaface said:


> It's getting close!
> 
> I know you've gone at this time of the year before, do you think it's going to be terribly hot?  This is the only thing i'm concerned about right now.
> 
> I'm hoping to get to 75% of the booths.  Would be great if we could do all of them, but that's a lot of food and drinks.



I know that when we went this same week four years ago, it was pretty hot.  Do you have ADRs?  The last time we went we were there for seven days and had ADRs for every day.  I felt that we barely got through all the kiosks and never got to repeat anything.  I'm up for skipping a little bit more, than we did last time, but there are still so many things I want to try, I doubt we will make it through everything.  I know my top faves and will make sure to get to those!

Plus we get to do the Tequila and French lunches, I think I might be in a sugar coma after the Grand Marnier tasting, and then I have to go and cook tri tip!  



Leshaface said:


> Omgosh, seriously?!  This looks ridiculously delicious.





dgbg100106 said:


> OMG...  That is all





Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Mmmmm ice cream macarons..... Come to mamma.....



I know totally!  I'm willing to try the vodka cream stuff that Tiffany didn't like, but I think I want the other one first.



Pinkocto said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone  I'll try things if I'm out with friends but have not enjoyed most of what I've tried.



It's an acquired taste.  My parents were handing me glasses of wine for as long as I can remember.  I have a photo from when I was like twelve with me sipping a glass of wine, that one of my parents friends took at a wine tasting party they were hosting.  It was sort of in my DNA to enjoy adult beverages!



lisaviolet said:


> I wish I was there RIGHT NOW.    I don't even know if I would care for either of these two drinks but I would love to be sitting in France right now.  Real would be first choice but I would certainly take WS.  Love that area.  Boy, they did it right with Epcot.



Epcot is definitely my favorite park, I just love each of the different countries, some more than others, but I could be happy just browsing the shops of Germany, France, England, Japan and enjoying a native beverage, oh yeah and must not forget Karamel Kuche!  PIO and I talked about that one today.  That is a mandatory stop on a trip to Epcot!  I forgot to include that in the Day 4 report!



lisaviolet said:


> They are.
> 
> OMG, I thought I was all caught up today.  And I'm like "WAIT!  I can't even find these glorious pictures - when did I MISS THESE?"
> 
> LOVE THEM of all of you.



Check out page 51, I posted a whiney, "I'm so stressed out with all these fun things I have to do" post.  And that's where those pictures are, there are a few others as well!


----------



## franandaj

We are now up to Day Five and the  DISmeets are growing. We begin this day with breakfast at the Cape May Cafe. PrincessInOz arranged this, so she and her family will be there. We will also be joined by Bobbiwoz, her sister and Luvchefmic. This won't be a very leisurely breakfast since everyone has FP+ reservations at TSMM that morning. 

Ive never had breakfast here before so I dont have any pics to share, but I will have plenty to share when I get back!

We'll probably head back to the room, maybe head to the pool.  I'm going to try not to eat too much for breakfast so that we can enjoy a few morsels at the Epcot kiosks. Of course we can't eat too much there either because we have a 3:50 reservation at the HBD.  

The last time I ate at HBD, I wasnt taking food porn pics, so I dont have anything to share for the whole day.  

I might try to see about working out this whole FP+ thing and reserving us a FP+ for after dinner but before F!  I haven't seen WDW's F! In quite some time so it will be interesting to compare it with DL's.

Im sure after F! we will be heading back to the room, the question is will I be starving since we had dinner at 4PM?    Good thing we have a kitchen and groceries!


----------



## franandaj

Luvchefmic said:


> I mentioned somewhere I would love to plan to go with you to Theme Park Connection, what an awesome place it is I am long overdue for another visit



I would love for you to meet us there!  We just rented a car for Monday night to Tuesday evening so that we can drive there.  We are planning to get there Tuesday October 1st at 10:00AM.  I don't know if we're going to stay from open to close, but based on your post, I think we might want to stay for quite a while!


----------



## kmedina

Sounds awesome. I like the Cape May breakfast. So excited to read how fastpass plus goes for he rides. I've read a little but wonder how it will change as it is rolled out property wide.


----------



## scottny

That food looked good. 
The F&W food looks filling. LOL
Raglan Road the food was really good but we found way too noisy. 
All the plans look great.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

franandaj said:


> I would love for you to meet us there!  We just rented a car for Monday night to Tuesday evening so that we can drive there.  We are planning to get there Tuesday October 1st at 10:00AM.  I don't know if we're going to stay from open to close, but based on your post, I think we might want to stay for quite a while!



So it's worth a trip here would you say?


----------



## rentayenta

You get to meet Bobbi too?


----------



## franandaj

kmedina said:


> Sounds awesome. I like the Cape May breakfast. So excited to read how fastpass plus goes for he rides. I've read a little but wonder how it will change as it is rolled out property wide.



I'm not getting any love just yet.  It says that we are not eligible for My Magic +.  For the price of our passes, we BETTER be!



scottny said:


> That food looked good.
> The F&W food looks filling. LOL
> Raglan Road the food was really good but we found way too noisy.
> All the plans look great.



That's what I'm afraid of.  We got an early reservation to try and get out of there before the loud live music begins.  I love music, I just like to be able to talk to my fellow dining companions more.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> So it's worth a trip here would you say?



I'll have to let you know, I'm going the day after we meet up!



rentayenta said:


> You get to meet Bobbi too?



Yup!   I put that on the first page of the TR along with a picture of her!


----------



## franandaj

So here we are at Day 6.  This is when we get to start our F&W special events.  Most of the mornings so far we will have been rushing off here and there, so I think we are going to take it pretty easy this morning and just sort of hang out in the room.  I have not cooked us breakfast so far on the trip, we will have eaten breakfast out at several buffets and rushed off with a yogurt or something in hand, so today I think well have a proper breakfast.  I have all the fixings for Bacon and Eggs and French Toast and Bacon, so well see which one I feel like when the morning comes.

I laughed as I previewed this post because essentially these plates are almost exactly the same!  The only difference is that in one the toast is covered in eggs, vanilla and cinnamon, while the other it is naked!  









Well probably just chill out until its time to go to lunch, maybe visit a few shops along the way to the restaurant.  Today is a Mexican Tequila lunch at La Hacienda.  I dont know much about it except what I have read in reviews of past events.  Here are some pictures from  a review in 2011.

Tequila Flight





Ceviche Verde (Green Ceviche). This dish consisted of scallops marinated in a salsa verde (tomatillo, avocado and lime juice). It was served with crispy shredded carrot for garnish, and a little spicy salt.





The empanada (on the left) was filled with Mexican cheese, and was still warm. The sope (in kind of a bread bowl) contained ancho marinated shredded pork and black beans.





With the anejo, Chef Ernesto presented a dish of Grilled Tilapia and Pork in Mole Negro.





For dessert, they had the Tamal de Dulche, a corn tamale filled with guava and pretty much drowned in very sweet strawberry sauce.  The reader said that he scraped up most of the sauce on this one.





It seems like the chef was trying to show various flavors that the tequila with go with and how two very different dishes can compliment the tequila.  They did the same thing at the sake tasting that I went to a few years ago.  

After lunch, well probably head back to the room via the world showcase lap and shop a little on the way.  When we get back to the room, our next destination will be the Contemporary for an early dinner at the newly refurbished California Grill. 













Im looking forward to having some sushi when Im there, but there are also a few other things on the new menu that look tasty as well.













This looks pretty good too, Duck in All Its Glory.  Im sure this isnt one serving as the serving is only $17 and this much duck would be waaaaay more than that.  Homemade Sausage, Rillettes, Prosciutto, Duck Liver Pate, Cranberry Compote.





There are a number of desserts that look awesome like the Sundae Sampler and the Fritters.  I hope I have some room left!  And there will be about seven other people joining us, so hopefully we can do some sharing too!

After dinner we meet our Captain for our Hallowishes Cruise!  This should be one fun packed day!  However, much to my chagrin, it is yet another day, where the food is the entire attraction.


----------



## Luvchefmic

franandaj said:


> I would love for you to meet us there!  We just rented a car for Monday night to Tuesday evening so that we can drive there.  We are planning to get there Tuesday October 1st at 10:00AM.  I don't know if we're going to stay from open to close, but based on your post, I think we might want to stay for quite a while!



*Wonderful I just got my work schedule for the first week Oct and I get out of work at 7:30 that morning I can get changed and either can meet up with you both at your resort or meet you there...time to figure it out    Refresh my memory though please Cap[e May 8 am or 8"30 ??*



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> So it's worth a trip here would you say?



*YES Paula I would say so  *


----------



## Pinkocto

That strawberry covered tamale looks delicious! And the desserts at the CG are usually always fabulous. I just realized I didn't have anything sweet at dinner so focused totally on the desserts


----------



## Leshaface

Sounds like a good day 6!

Oooh I haven't seen pics of the new CG yet and it looks sooo pretty!  The sushi looks delicious


----------



## kmedina

I love that you mentioned bacon twice. We're bacon lovers here (except Xander). Whenever Crap makes me bacon, Connor helps me eat it. Taking it easy is still in my plans but never happens. 

The Mexican Tequila lunch looks cool. I was hoping for that one but it falls on a different day. We are doing the Italian one instead. I do not drink but figure Crap will drink mine. I just want to eat all day long.


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice Day 6 plans.  I can't wait to see the pics of the fireworks over the water.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Day 6 sounds the biz! CG excellent. Sweet tooth here loves the look of those dishes. Very fond of duck so looking forward to your thoughts on that. I like sweet dishes both for entree and dessert so sweet sauces with savoury dishes I find very appealing  

Be interested to hear your review on theme park connection. Ruthie says it's real good!


----------



## jedijill

I can't wait to hear your report on CG.  I've heard the food is great but the desserts are disappointing.  I have an ADR there for my birthday in October.

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

Plans look great! Can't wait to read about the Hallowishes cruise. 

Of course food is the main attraction. It is F&W after all.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Day 6 sounds great. I love the idea of the Tequila tasting although I would not eat quite a bit of the food. We have only been to California Grill once and this was the worst meal I ever had. The food was strange and not very tasty and the service was awful. There was one element though that absolutely blew me away and that was the Peanut Butter Ice Cream. If they had just served me this for appetizer, entree and dessert, I would have been happy.

Corinna


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> Check out page 51, I posted a whiney, "I'm so stressed out with all these fun things I have to do" post.  And that's where those pictures are, there are a few others as well!



Thanks Alison.    LOVED them.  Could not believe Fran's bags.  



franandaj said:


> After dinner we meet our Captain for our Hallowishes Cruise!  This should be one fun packed day!  However, much to my chagrin, it is yet another day, where the food is the entire attraction.



OMG, can't even explain the level of jealousy.  OFF THE CHARTS.  

What a fantastic day, Alison.  Truly.  So happy for you both and everyone coming.  

Thanks for the update.


----------



## kmedina

Which restaurant did you get that Monte Cristo at a few weeks back?  Was it inside the parks?  It looked good, so I am thinking about it.  I do not want to leave the parks that night though.


----------



## kmedina

kmedina said:


> Which restaurant did you get that Monte Cristo at a few weeks back?  Was it inside the parks?  It looked good, so I am thinking about it.  I do not want to leave the parks that night though.



Never mind. I just saw it on Allears. We are eating there the night before, and it looks like it is only on the lunch menu. We'll have of get there next trip.


----------



## franandaj

Luvchefmic said:


> *Wonderful I just got my work schedule for the first week Oct and I get out of work at 7:30 that morning I can get changed and either can meet up with you both at your resort or meet you there...time to figure it out    Refresh my memory though please Cap[e May 8 am or 8"30 ??*



If you don't have a different job that sounds great!  I'm thinking meet up at TPC, but we always run late so even if we are aiming for 10....  YOu may want to take care of Maxine and the dogs and then meet us!



Pinkocto said:


> That strawberry covered tamale looks delicious! And the desserts at the CG are usually always fabulous. I just realized I didn't have anything sweet at dinner so focused totally on the desserts



I'm sure the menu will be completely different this year, but I just like creativity of the chef, so I'm sure we will enjoy it!  There were a few things on the Japan tasting menu that I was iffy about.  Only one didn't agree with me!



Leshaface said:


> Sounds like a good day 6!
> 
> Oooh I haven't seen pics of the new CG yet and it looks sooo pretty!  The sushi looks delicious



I can't really remember how the old one looked, but I remember it wasn't really "memorable" it was nice but not stunning.  We enjoyed our fireworks view table, but it was just sort of continental restaurant as far as I remember.  My parents got a sushi dish, but we didn't.  I hope since PIO and others will be there we can split a plate or two of rolls or the tuna.  I can't eat it all myself and Fran can't eat raw stuff due to her immune condition.

I do want to try the duck thing, maybe someone else will go in on it with me!



kmedina said:


> I love that you mentioned bacon twice. We're bacon lovers here (except Xander). Whenever Crap makes me bacon, Connor helps me eat it. Taking it easy is still in my plans but never happens.
> 
> The Mexican Tequila lunch looks cool. I was hoping for that one but it falls on a different day. We are doing the Italian one instead. I do not drink but figure Crap will drink mine. I just want to eat all day long.



I will want to hear about the Italian one, is it a beer or wine one?  I heard about one last year that sounded really good, I can't remember which one it was.



ACDSNY said:


> Nice Day 6 plans.  I can't wait to see the pics of the fireworks over the water.



You might not see many of those from my camera!    I'm going to leave the fireworks shots to PIO which means you will have a long time to wait.  I may have Fran take a few with our DSLR, but they will be no way in comparison to what PIO will take from that boat!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Day 6 sounds the biz! CG excellent. Sweet tooth here loves the look of those dishes. Very fond of duck so looking forward to your thoughts on that. I like sweet dishes both for entree and dessert so sweet sauces with savoury dishes I find very appealing
> 
> Be interested to hear your review on theme park connection. Ruthie says it's real good!



I will definitely give a full report!  



jedijill said:


> I can't wait to hear your report on CG.  I've heard the food is great but the desserts are disappointing.  I have an ADR there for my birthday in October.
> 
> Jill in CO



I hope I get that far in my report before you get there in Oct.  If nothing else we can PM about what our crowd thought on the meal!



rentayenta said:


> Plans look great! Can't wait to read about the Hallowishes cruise.
> 
> Of course food is the main attraction. It is F&W after all.



Yeah, it's just that my Doctor told me that I need to change the way I vacation as a "lifestyle choice" if I want to loose weight.  I don't want to change the way I vacation!    I've been trying to be good at home so I can vacation the way I want!  


However, the last blood labs she gave me made it look like I am on my death bed, so I DO have to change something, but I guess AFTER Food & Wine.  Fran and I need to join a gym!  And then go!  I need support!



dolphingirl47 said:


> Day 6 sounds great. I love the idea of the Tequila tasting although I would not eat quite a bit of the food. We have only been to California Grill once and this was the worst meal I ever had. The food was strange and not very tasty and the service was awful. There was one element though that absolutely blew me away and that was the Peanut Butter Ice Cream. If they had just served me this for appetizer, entree and dessert, I would have been happy.
> 
> Corinna




I'm sorry that CA Grill was your worst meal, we really had a great one there.  That is the problem with these lunches, they don't substitute so if you aren't an omnivore you may have a problem.  I can eat almost anything and so I love what they surprise me with!



lisaviolet said:


> Thanks Alison.    LOVED them.  Could not believe Fran's bags.



She is crazy!  Huh?  Ellen was so glad to see such a shopping spree, she doesn't see anything like that with her boys! 




lisaviolet said:


> OMG, can't even explain the level of jealousy.  OFF THE CHARTS.
> 
> What a fantastic day, Alison.  Truly.  So happy for you both and everyone coming.
> 
> Thanks for the update.



I'm not sure what to expect with a Wishes Cruise, but they must be cool since they cost so much and people still do them!  I'm glad we have a great group of friends to do it!  



kmedina said:


> Which restaurant did you get that Monte Cristo at a few weeks back?  Was it inside the parks?  It looked good, so I am thinking about it.  I do not want to leave the parks that night though.





kmedina said:


> Never mind. I just saw it on Allears. We are eating there the night before, and it looks like it is only on the lunch menu. We'll have of get there next trip.



You evidently did NOT figure it out as we got the Monte Cristos at Café Orleans which serves there all the while that DL is open, not just lunch, but dinner too!  We had them the other night with Brett. They were awesome!

You can make ADRs there as well, I would recommend it!


----------



## franandaj

So yesterday was a pretty jam packed culinary day!  We are up to Day #7.  Im thinking that well have another nice breakfast in the room, depending on what we have left, well have a variation on the previous days breakfast.  Also I forgot to add in yesterdays write up, that while we are chilling in the room, either in the morning or the afternoon, I will be making the Summer Salad for the cookout.





This morning, I will need to slice up the veggies and cheese for the queso.









At 2PM we have special culinary demo at Monsieur Paul.  This is a Grand Marnier tasting with desserts including Crepes Suzette, so I think Ill need some savory sustenance before we go drinking a lot of Grand Marnier!  I have yet to visit quite a few of the food booths in my plans!  If were lucky well have hit

Ireland 
Canada
Greece
Brazil
Argentina
Mexico
China
South Korea
Singapore

That still leaves quite a few booths to hit.  I think for this trip Ill target France, Belgium and Morrocco.  If were still hungry then we might move on as far as Japan.  We dont want to fill ourselves up too much for the tasting because they evidently serve you some very nice pastries.  Here are some pictures from a past event.













Evidently they start you off with some sort of Grand Marnier cocktail, then you get three tastes of Grand Marnier in varying ages, then you learn to muddle your own cocktail of Grand Marnier.  This is what they did in the past, so well see what happens this year.

As we are finishing up, Bobbiwoz and her cousin (I think) will be making their way down to the BBQ grills to snag them for our cookout.  When we get back to the room, I'll need to start the queso. 





If you remember I have the special pot to make our first nights dinner that will double as a pot on the BBQ to keep the queso warm to dip the chips in it.

Summer salad will be done and hopefully the tri tip will have nicely reached a nice temperature so it isn't shocked into burning on the BBQ.

I think we have worked out the plates, napkins, cutlery, coals and all the various dishes so that no one person is doing all the work.  My only real responsibility is to cook the tri tip, my other two dishes are part of the appetizers. Bobbiwoz is bringing fresh fruit, PIO is making fried rice and pesto and feta topped mushrooms. Luvchefmic is making potato salad and TiffanyD is bringing brownies. 

Folks have told me that this is a bit rare for some of them, so my plan is to start one 15 minutes before the one I plan to eat. Then I will monitor the temp of the one I want to eat.  It takes about 30 minutes.  I also plan on bringing some Chicken, Pineapple and Bacon sausages along so those will go well with the meal too!





PIOs DH has a birthday while we are on the trip, so she plans to order a cake for him from Publix that we will also have that night.  Im not sure what the beverages are, but if Leshaface and her DH really plan on coming, I will throw a couple bottles of some nice red wine my suitcase to share with them on this night.  Who knows they might bring some of their own beverages as well.  TiffanyD and her DH have their own beverage preferences, he is a beer drinker and Im not sure what Tiff likes, but not wine and not beer.  I know that PIO is a one pot screamer and not sure about Bobbi and her cousin.  Fran like margaritas, and though we havent ordered any, we have a car reserved for earlier in the week, so Im sure if she wants any we will pick up the fixins then, or we will ask Bobbi to get some while she is fetching provisions earlier in the day.

I plan to spend the evening at the grills and head back to the room when everyone is done conversing and eating.  This is going to be one of our very casual nights and I think some of us will need it after all the flurry of activity from the previous part of the week!


----------



## kmedina

franandaj said:


> I will want to hear about the Italian one, is it a beer or wine one?  I heard about one last year that sounded really good, I can't remember which one it was.
> 
> You evidently did NOT figure it out as we got the Monte Cristos at Café Orleans which serves there all the while that DL is open, not just lunch, but dinner too!  We had them the other night with Brett. They were awesome!  You can make ADRs there as well, I would recommend it!



I think it is wine. I will let you know how it goes. Crap will be drinking whatever it is though. 

Yay!  You just made my day. I started looking at all the menus on Allears and stopped when I saw the Monte Cristo on the Blue Bayou lunch menu. I just assumed you got it there. Then, I pulled up the dinner menu and did not see it (although I am eyeing the filet there anyway). Cafe Orleans was next on the list alphabetically, so I should not have stopped at the first one I saw. I was looking for a Disneyland restaurant for 10/26. Originally, I was thinking The Jolly Holiday.  Have you eaten there recently?  If we have a chance to meet you that day, I am assuming you'd prefer TS. 

Then, I remembered how good that Monte Cristo looked and thought maybe we can squeeze another table service in. Right now, we have Napa Rose 10/24 dinner (just added 10/24 to the hotel reservation yesterday, since Crap will leave work a little early), Surf's Up breakfast 10/25, Blue Bayou early dinner to be out in time for the party, and Minnie and Friends Breakfast on 10/26. I suppose adding Cafe Orleans for dinner on 10/26 could work as long as I cut our agenda a little. Even with adding the 24th, we will not enter the parks until 4pm on 10/25. Plus, the idea of buying an extra day for a few extra hours does not appeal to me, and we can explore the pool.  I also want to sleep in, so we can go strong through the night and next day.


----------



## kmedina

Sounds like you guys will have an excellent feast of a party. How fun! Also, your food and wine events are awesome. I really wanted a dessert one. Cannot wait to read about it. Your description and pictures of the ingredients for the queso made me hungry. Looks like the recipients are in for a treat.


----------



## dgbg100106

The party sounds amazing and I am really jealous, that roast looks amazing!!!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's just that my Doctor told me that I need to change the way I vacation as a "lifestyle choice" if I want to loose weight.  I don't want to change the way I vacation!    I've been trying to be good at home so I can vacation the way I want!
> 
> 
> However, the last blood labs she gave me made it look like I am on my death bed, so I DO have to change something, but I guess AFTER Food & Wine.  Fran and I need to join a gym!  And then go!  I need support!





 You know I'm here my friend. If it makes you feel any better, it took me a lifestyle change to change the way I vacation. Don't get me wrong I still eat and drink what I want on vacation but what I want, or rather _how much_ I want, has changed. I was a good 40 lb heavier almost 5 years ago. I was tired and blah and just not healthy. High cholesterol etc....At 40, that wasn't a fun place to be. I totally understand what you're feeling and when you're ready, you'll be ready, vacation or otherwise. I don't want to hijack your thread.  






On another note, the meat looks PERFECT!  Yum, yum, yum! What a fun day you've got planned.


----------



## dgbg100106

Alison, I am here and can help with support and encouragement


----------



## franandaj

kmedina said:


> I think it is wine. I will let you know how it goes. Crap will be drinking whatever it is though.
> 
> Yay!  You just made my day. I started looking at all the menus on Allears and stopped when I saw the Monte Cristo on the Blue Bayou lunch menu. I just assumed you got it there. Then, I pulled up the dinner menu and did not see it (although I am eyeing the filet there anyway). Cafe Orleans was next on the list alphabetically, so I should not have stopped at the first one I saw. I was looking for a Disneyland restaurant for 10/26. Originally, I was thinking The Jolly Holiday.  Have you eaten there recently?  If we have a chance to meet you that day, I am assuming you'd prefer TS.
> 
> Then, I remembered how good that Monte Cristo looked and thought maybe we can squeeze another table service in. Right now, we have Napa Rose 10/24 dinner (just added 10/24 to the hotel reservation yesterday, since Crap will leave work a little early), Surf's Up breakfast 10/25, Blue Bayou early dinner to be out in time for the party, and Minnie and Friends Breakfast on 10/26. I suppose adding Cafe Orleans for dinner on 10/26 could work as long as I cut our agenda a little. Even with adding the 24th, we will not enter the parks until 4pm on 10/25. Plus, the idea of buying an extra day for a few extra hours does not appeal to me, and we can explore the pool.  I also want to sleep in, so we can go strong through the night and next day.



I thought you were only there for one day...  



kmedina said:


> Sounds like you guys will have an excellent feast of a party. How fun! Also, your food and wine events are awesome. I really wanted a dessert one. Cannot wait to read about it. Your description and pictures of the ingredients for the queso made me hungry. Looks like the recipients are in for a treat.



The queso is really tasty.  I found the recipe online and tweaked it a little bit to fit our tastes.  We don't really do jalapenos so we used mild green chilies instead.



dgbg100106 said:


> The party sounds amazing and I am really jealous, that roast looks amazing!!!



We like our meat cooked the same way! 



rentayenta said:


> You know I'm here my friend. If it makes you feel any better, it took me a lifestyle change to change the way I vacation. Don't get me wrong I still eat and drink what I want on vacation but what I want, or rather _how much_ I want, has changed. I was a good 40 lb heavier almost 5 years ago. I was tired and blah and just not healthy. High cholesterol etc....At 40, that wasn't a fun place to be. I totally understand what you're feeling and when you're ready, you'll be ready, vacation or otherwise. I don't want to hijack your thread.
> 
> On another note, the meat looks PERFECT!  Yum, yum, yum! What a fun day you've got planned.



I've been doing better, but I've sort of hit a plateau.  Not sure if it's my scale or what, I need to drop a couple pounds before we go.

We like our meat the same too!  



dgbg100106 said:


> Alison, I am here and can help with support and encouragement



I appreciate that!    I just need to be more diligent.


----------



## kmedina

franandaj said:


> I thought you were only there for one day...



We are only going one FULL day, 10/26. I told you we were doing the Halloween party on 10/25, but that is a hard ticket event. If you are coming down to the parks, the only day we can meet inside the park is 10/26. We leave for the airport very early on 10/27. Our original plan was to drive down on Friday the 25th in the morning. Check in, go to the pool, then the party. Two days ago, we decided to add the 24th to our reservation. That way, we are not spending our anniversary cooped up in the car. It also gives us a chance to sleep in on the 25th. We can last a little longer at the party that way. Crap will probably still make us leave early, because we are planning a full day on 10/26. Because Crap is working on 10/24, we will be arriving past normal dinner time. Even with the addition of the 24th, we are not adding any park time. It just makes our 25th morning a lot easier and more relaxing.


----------



## dolphingirl47

This sounds like another amazing day. I would love the Grand Marnier tasting and the DIS Meet and the proposed "menu" sounds just amazing.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

kmedina said:


> We are only going one FULL day, 10/26. I told you we were doing the Halloween party on 10/25, but that is a hard ticket event. If you are coming down to the parks, the only day we can meet inside the park is 10/26. We leave for the airport very early on 10/27. Our original plan was to drive down on Friday the 25th in the morning. Check in, go to the pool, then the party. Two days ago, we decided to add the 24th to our reservation. That way, we are not spending our anniversary cooped up in the car. It also gives us a chance to sleep in on the 25th. We can last a little longer at the party that way. Crap will probably still make us leave early, because we are planning a full day on 10/26. Because Crap is working on 10/24, we will be arriving past normal dinner time. Even with the addition of the 24th, we are not adding any park time. It just makes our 25th morning a lot easier and more relaxing.



Well, that would make the 25th before you go to the party actually a better day.  I don't have to meet in the parks.  In fact it might be better not to meet in a park because then we could sit down and chat.  Can Crap look after the boys or would we all have to meet together?  We could meet at a lounge or a restaurant, what hotel are you staying at?



dolphingirl47 said:


> This sounds like another amazing day. I would love the Grand Marnier tasting and the DIS Meet and the proposed "menu" sounds just amazing.
> 
> Corinna



I have been waiting for the Grand Marnier tasting since I learned about in 2010.  We planned to do it in 2011, but you know how that trip went.  In 2012 I didn't even bother to make reservations because I sort of knew what was going to happen.  Finally in 2013 it looks like my Dream is going to come true!


----------



## franandaj

Hey!  My Ticker is broken!  

I'm in single digits!

   In 9 days I will be in WDW!   ​


----------



## franandaj

I just thought I would add a couple updates.  I tried for quite a few days after my discussion with Tech Support to do FP+ and all the while it told me that I was ineligible for My Magic Plus.  So I called back yesterday and found out that evidently Premier Passholders are having a system wide problem.  Either we need to call in to make our FP+ arrangements or do it at the resort.  We made one FP+ for our night at DHS.  After our dinner at HBD we plan on riding TSMM before we go see F!

There is still one more part of the equation that I need to work out.  These little puppies.  I have to figure out how to link them, Ill try that over the weekend.





So back to the day by day, play by play!  Our last full day at WDW is Sunday.  I have no idea what we will do in the morning, but I suppose that it will involve packing of some sort.  Probably laundry too.

We have a Regional French Lunch scheduled for noon at Monsieur Paul.  Each of these lunches focuses on a different region in France this one is Champagne.  I dont have any pictures to steal from the internet as some of the ones that I remember seeing were a little strange, but others sounded very good.  I hope that this one turns out to be very good!  These seem to last between 2-3 hours depending.  

We will head back to the room and rest up for a couple hours because we just bought tickets to MNSSHP!!!!!!!!

PIO and her family, are planning on going as well as Ruthie.  We never really had a desire to go to one of these parties, but while we were at DLR with PIO, she was talking to Fran about coming to the party.  Since it was with a group of folks, Fran really liked the idea of going.  So I just took the plunge and bought the tickets.  We have no idea what well wear for costumes or even IF we will dress up.  But now were going to the party!


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:


> Hey! My Ticker is broken!​
> 
> I'm in single digits!​
> 
> In 9 days I will be in WDW!    ​


 

 




franandaj said:


> We will head back to the room and rest up for a couple hours because we just bought tickets to MNSSHP!!!!!!!!


 
You'll have a great time at MNSSHP with PIO and the others.

We're going to the last one so save some goodies for us.


----------



## rentayenta

MNSSHP is so much fun! 

Can you please explain the bands? I don't keep up on WDW news unless I've got a trip on the radar.




 *Single digits!!! *​


----------



## kmedina

franandaj said:


> Well, that would make the 25th before you go to the party actually a better day.  I don't have to meet in the parks.  In fact it might be better not to meet in a park because then we could sit down and chat.  Can Crap look after the boys or would we all have to meet together?  We could meet at a lounge or a restaurant, what hotel are you staying at?



That would be awesome. Now that we are driving down the night before, that makes perfect sense. We are not buying park tickets for 10/25, so we could meet anywhere prior to 5pm as long as it is outside the park. Our breakfast reservation is at Surf's Up at 10:50am. If you want to join us there, I can add you to the reservation. We have dinner scheduled at Blue Bayou at 5pm. Even without party tickets, that could work for you if you want to join us there. I can add you to the reservation. If neither of those sound appealing, I can meet you anywhere between the two reservations. Just let me know when and where. I can just order a drink (non alcoholic of course), since I will not be hungry. We are staying at PPH. 

Crap is excited for me, because he knows how much I want my first DISmeet. I was so bummed when I missed Jo.  He said he would rather we all stay together, because it is our anniversary. However, he will take the boys out of wherever we go if they get unruly, so I can stay and enjoy you two. It would be cool for you to meet my family.  Once we've officially met in person, I think we need to be a little more formal (with real names). Mine is really Kimberly.  The boys are really Xander and Connor. His is obviously not Crap, lol.


----------



## kmedina

Yay to getting the magic bands. They are so cute. It sucks that premier pass holders are having such a hard time. I read it has to do with getting the passes from Disneyland. Apparently the systems are not linked. I found that odd, because I can see my Disneyland dining reservations in my Disney Experience. Granted, it lists them all as three hours later than they really are due to the time change. When I tried to link tickets or the hotel, it did not work. Hopefully, they update the tickets and hotels to catch up with the dining and fully roll out MDE on both coasts.   I am glad that they are working with you to get some fastpass plus reservations even though it sounds like a hassle. It is awesome that you are going to MNSSHP. You are going to have so much fun. I hope you all dress up and take a huge group picture to share on here.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pictures of the Magic Bands. 

Excited to hear that you will be attending MNSSHP with PiO and her family during your trip.

Kim, I hope you and your family have a great time during the DLR and hope that you are able to meetup with Alison.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am sorry that you have so much bother with My Magic +. I love the look of those Magic Bands. I am hoping that they will be rolled out to the general public by the time I go in December. 

MNSSHP is great fun. Make sure that you see the headless horseman before the parade and I loved the magic shots they did in front of Haunted Mansion with the hitchhiking ghosts. I am glad that you get to experience this. I am really looking forward to MVMCP and I am going all by myself. I can imagine it would be even more fun with other people.

Corinna


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Nice colours re Magic bands! Cool. Exciting re MNSSHP! We love that  I always knock the kids out the way to score as much candy as humanly possible. Obviously throwing out of my pram all unwanted 'healthy' options like raisins boxes etc. Nice try Disney. I saw it. Now give me more Tootsie rolls. Do I look like I will live till 90? No so give me candy! Candy candy candy.....stomp stomp stomp...( ouch )


----------



## Pinkocto

Single digits already!!!


----------



## dgbg100106

Single digit Dance


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> You'll have a great time at MNSSHP with PIO and the others.
> 
> We're going to the last one so save some goodies for us.



I hope we have a good time, I don't think it would be fun unless we had friends to do it with!



rentayenta said:


> MNSSHP is so much fun!
> 
> Can you please explain the bands? I don't keep up on WDW news unless I've got a trip on the radar.
> 
> *Single digits!!! *​



These "magic band" things are your "everything"  you KTTW, your DME tickets and all sorts of keys to FP+, dining plan (if you do it) and all that.  I haven't even scratched the surface, but I need to figure them out this week, if they unlock our DME, otherwise how will we get to the resort!  Evidently they have 2 year lifespan.



kmedina said:


> That would be awesome. Now that we are driving down the night before, that makes perfect sense. We are not buying park tickets for 10/25, so we could meet anywhere prior to 5pm as long as it is outside the park.
> 
> Crap is excited for me, because he knows how much I want my first DISmeet. I was so bummed when I missed Jo.



I will see what we can do for the 25th and where we can meet.  I'd rather do somewhere that they don't encourage you to order food, but I wouldn't mind an adult beverage even if you don't prefer that!



mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice pictures of the Magic Bands.
> 
> Excited to hear that you will be attending MNSSHP with PiO and her family during your trip.
> 
> Kim, I hope you and your family have a great time during the DLR and hope that you are able to meetup with Alison.



I hope we have a great time with PIO and meet up with Kim once we get back from everything!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am sorry that you have so much bother with My Magic +. I love the look of those Magic Bands. I am hoping that they will be rolled out to the general public by the time I go in December.
> 
> MNSSHP is great fun. Make sure that you see the headless horseman before the parade and I loved the magic shots they did in front of Haunted Mansion with the hitchhiking ghosts. I am glad that you get to experience this. I am really looking forward to MVMCP and I am going all by myself. I can imagine it would be even more fun with other people.
> 
> Corinna



I definitely want to see the headless horseman, I hear that he is the highlight of the whole thing.  I hope to do some "magic" shots as well!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Nice colours re Magic bands! Cool. Exciting re MNSSHP! We love that  I always knock the kids out the way to score as much candy as humanly possible. Obviously throwing out of my pram all unwanted 'healthy' options like raisins boxes etc. Nice try Disney. I saw it. Now give me more Tootsie rolls. Do I look like I will live till 90? No so give me candy! Candy candy candy.....stomp stomp stomp...( ouch )



The candy will be our lowest priority as we both have some weight to lose, but we will definitely enjoy the photo ops as well as the parade!



Pinkocto said:


> Single digits already!!!



I know I can't believe it, we need to get packing!



dgbg100106 said:


> Single digit Dance



Yes and contrary to what you believe, I need to get packing!


----------



## franandaj

So were down to our final day at WDW.  Normally we take the 1PM flight, but for whatever reason American seems to be messing around with their flights.  The 1PM flight is now scheduled to leave at 5:55PM.  Normally with DME they like you to leave your resort 3 hours prior to your flight.  However, we like for DME to pick us up 4 hours before our flight.  It just gives us peace of mind to know that we are at the airport with plenty of time before the flight.  So last trip we found out that you can make arrangements with DME to pick you up an hour earlier than normal.  

This means that we would be picked up by DME around 2PM.  We need to check out of our room at 11AM.  Im thinking that as soon as we check out we will head to the baggage check in and send our large suitcases on to baggage check in, which means we will only be left with our carry ons.  We plan to check those with bell services until we meet up with our DME.  In the meantime, Im thinking that we should head to Beaches and Cream and have a leisurely lunch and a nice Sundae to see us off.  We have never dined at Beaches and Cream and I think that would be a great send off for your trip! 

So thats it for our plans,


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had to smile. I am also planning to have a sundae at Beaches and Cream while waiting for DME. It is just that ours will come for us later as our flight is not until 8:05 PM, but then they pick us up 4 hours before departure because we are on an international flight.

Corinna


----------



## Luvchefmic

ok do I have your attention now  ? Didn't want to get lost in the posts so needed a way to raise my hand around here like in a classroom 

1- The morning we go to TPC you said you & Fran are aiming for 10 am but usually running late so you suggested I go home first take care of horse & dogs then plan to meet  In theory sounds like a great idea, in reality this won't work If we could leave your resort 8:30 it would be perfect ( I know I know  ) but let me explain.......

I get out of work at 7:30 not far from you & Fran I live approx 32 miles from there toward Tampa     TPC is the opposite direction from the starting point ( using the starting point as your resort  ) approx 25 miles   Like it or not there is regular traffic on this Tuesday locals going to work and travelers TPC opens at 10 

I also work this night & have to sleep after taking care of all the animals Sooo I have to be home no later than approx 1 pm I am really aiming for leaving TPC about 11 for travel time for me  

See what I'm saying ? , especially since I would have left house for work at 10 pm the night before 

I won't leave the " kids" longer than 14 hours occasionally, too much alone especially on the 14 year old dog with the aging bladder  ( I can relate to that anyone else ?? )

2- you mentioned adding red wine to your packed bags  Something to consider  This is the south, like New York there is a large chain liquor store practically on every corner  Also here wine sold in supermarkets 

Thoughts ? Especially on TPC Tuesday and my situtation


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Yes and contrary to what you believe, I need to get packing!






No, no packing yet....  You know it is going to change the morning of...Just relax and wait...


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> I had to smile. I am also planning to have a sundae at Beaches and Cream while waiting for DME. It is just that ours will come for us later as our flight is not until 8:05 PM, but then they pick us up 4 hours before departure because we are on an international flight.
> 
> Corinna



Great minds think alike!  



Luvchefmic said:


> ok do I have your attention now  ? Didn't want to get lost in the posts so needed a way to raise my hand around here like in a classroom
> 
> 1- The morning we go to TPC you said you & Fran are aiming for 10 am but usually running late so you suggested I go home first take care of horse & dogs then plan to meet  In theory sounds like a great idea, in reality this won't work If we could leave your resort 8:30 it would be perfect ( I know I know  ) but let me explain.......
> 
> I get out of work at 7:30 not far from you & Fran I live approx 32 miles from there toward Tampa     TPC is the opposite direction from the starting point ( using the starting point as your resort  ) approx 25 miles   Like it or not there is regular traffic on this Tuesday locals going to work and travelers TPC opens at 10
> 
> I also work this night & have to sleep after taking care of all the animals Sooo I have to be home no later than approx 1 pm I am really aiming for leaving TPC about 11 for travel time for me
> 
> See what I'm saying ? , especially since I would have left house for work at 10 pm the night before
> 
> I won't leave the " kids" longer than 14 hours occasionally, too much alone especially on the 14 year old dog with the aging bladder  ( I can relate to that anyone else ?? )



OK, for some reason I thought you lived closer to WDW.  We are planning that we might stay all the way until 4PM.  Even if we meet at our resort, we should caravan over there since you'll need to be home by 1PM.  I totally get it on the traffic thing.  Keep in mind that Fran and I don't move very well in the mornings and you're talking crazy times here like 5:30AM to be on the road (or at least our bodies will feel that way).  Best to be in touch via cell phone that morning to make sure we are up and moving.  Sometimes with her arthritis, it takes her longer to get out of bed.

Then again we might be like we were on the last trip and wake up at 6AM every day bouncing out of bed!



Luvchefmic said:


> 2- you mentioned adding red wine to your packed bags  Something to consider  This is the south, like New York there is a large chain liquor store practically on every corner  Also here wine sold in supermarkets
> 
> Thoughts ? Especially on TPC Tuesday and my situtation



Think about this.  I have over 300 bottles of red wine in my climate controlled storage unit that have been aging for between 3-20 years.  Rarely do I drink a bottle of red wine that comes directly off a shelf without proper aging.  Only in restaurants where I can't afford to buy a properly aged wine, even then I sometimes bring one of my own bottles and pay a corkage fee.

Yes.  I am a wine snob.  





  



dgbg100106 said:


> No, no packing yet....  You know it is going to change the morning of...Just relax and wait...



It will not change the morning of.  I will wake up with my bags already in the car, drag my sorry a$$ out of bed, get dressed and walk out the door and go to the airport.  Oh yeah and feed the kids before we leave.  All of this in a zombie like stupor because I am awake before 7AM.


----------



## franandaj

Well, I think I have everything taken care of now except for the packing.  Last night I reconfirmed my grocery delivery and added a couple items that I need for the room of a non food natured.  I also scheduled my Owner's Locker to be delivered and picked up (minor detail).   

I now have to start figuring out what I want to wear when.  I need an outfit that is semi formal for our night at V&A's, but I want it to do double duty for our night at CA Grill.  Since we're doing the Wishes Cruise after CA Grill, I'll need a pants suit as opposed to a dress.  I just checked the weather forecast and highs will be in the 80s (86 or 87 when we arrive) and lows are projected in the high 60s.  Last night it was 68 degrees here at 7PM and it was a little bit chilly in a tank top and capris.  Out on Bay Lake, I'm sure it will get chilly at 9PM.

I also need to get Fran to choose her clothing so that I can make sure that it is clean!  Our laundry boy took on a career as a medical guinea pig, so I'm back to doing my own laundry.  Not a bad thing, in fact it's not nearly as difficult as I thought it would be.  I just have to keep on top of it before it gets out of hand.  So the focus for the next week will be packing!


----------



## Pinkocto

That's a big time jump in the flights. At least you'll have a more leisurely last day. Will you be renting scooters? Do they deliver and pick up at the resorts?


----------



## rentayenta

Glad it's all coming along smoothly.  Your trip is so close.  The weather looks perfect too. 

Bummer about the later flight. What time does that put you back in town? 

The magic bands sound confusing and scary and I can't even think about them. Do they have anything to do with FP? 

Doing your own laundry?   Welcome to my world.


----------



## kmedina

We are starting our trip off with a meal at Beaches and Cream. It is our first time as well, so I cannot wait to hear what you think.   Our flight leaves early on departure day, so we get no time to relax. Glad you'll have a slow paced morning.

CG, V and A's and a Wishes Celebration cruise all sound fantastic. You are in for a great time.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> That's a big time jump in the flights. At least you'll have a more leisurely last day. Will you be renting scooters? Do they deliver and pick up at the resorts?



Heck no!  We can buy new batteries three times over for the price that they charge for half our stay!  We bring our own on the plane, much more cost effective!  It just makes a lot of luggage getting to LAX and back.  Disney transports our stuff very well back and forth.

They do pick up and deliver at the resorts, but you never know what you are getting with a rental scooter, how old the battery is, who has been sitting on it...  We plan to buy new batteries this week for both scooters.



rentayenta said:


> Glad it's all coming along smoothly.  Your trip is so close.  The weather looks perfect too.
> 
> Bummer about the later flight. What time does that put you back in town?
> 
> The magic bands sound confusing and scary and I can't even think about them. Do they have anything to do with FP?
> 
> Doing your own laundry?   Welcome to my world.



The weather does sound great.  Maybe a little warm, but since I'm not going to be moving boxes, it should be OK!  

I like the later flight.  I don't like to have to get out of townright as soon as we get up.  We get back in about 8 or 9PM, not a big deal, except that we fly to Atlanta 36 hours later!  



kmedina said:


> We are starting our trip off with a meal at Beaches and Cream. It is our first time as well, so I cannot wait to hear what you think.   Our flight leaves early on departure day, so we get no time to relax. Glad you'll have a slow paced morning.
> 
> CG, V and A's and a Wishes Celebration cruise all sound fantastic. You are in for a great time.



I was going to say that I won't be that far along in the TR to let you know about B&C, but I forgot that we are meeting up before you take off for WDW, so I can tell our impressions in person!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up from Page. Yay! You're coming to MNSSHP. Glad to see you got tix. 

I'm so full just reading all your plans for food and then I realised that we're doing more than half of those with you.


----------



## Luvchefmic

PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up from Page. Yay! You're coming to MNSSHP. Glad to see you got tix.
> 
> I'm so full just reading all your plans for food and then I realised that we're doing more than half of those with you.



Been working a ton of hours and just popped in to try to catch up and who do I finally see  and YEAH that  Alison and Fran decided to come to MNSSHP with us we're going to have so much fun  I was truly hoping you would decide to go


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up from Page. Yay! You're coming to MNSSHP. Glad to see you got tix.
> 
> I'm so full just reading all your plans for food and then I realised that we're doing more than half of those with you.



  We're getting really close now!  I'm glad you "worked on" Fran to get her to want to go.  I think it will be a lot of fun with group, and a fun group at that!



Luvchefmic said:


> Been working a ton of hours and just popped in to try to catch up and who do I finally see  and YEAH that  Alison and Fran decided to come to MNSSHP with us we're going to have so much fun  I was truly hoping you would decide to go



You can thank PIO for that.  She put the seed in Fran's head and after that it was pretty easy!

We're getting close.  Yesterday we spent a fortune at the Pet store stocking up on food and litter for when we are gone.  Now we just need to buy new scooter batteries and pack our suitcases and I think we're ready!


----------



## jedijill

You will love MNSSHP!  The parade is fantastic...love the gravediggers! and the fireworks are fabulous!

Jill in CO


----------



## Luvchefmic

so I worked 51 hrs this past week  and I get confused easily due to the recent birthday   I remembered reading your answer about Theme Park Connection and wine, should have answered when I did because then I forgot where I read it 

Loved that you called yourself a wine snob  I didn't think that, but another fact I forgot was your aged bottles of wine collection So disregard any suggestions about where to get any ..I have been known to pick up a $ 6. bottle of white zinfandel at the Hess gas station on my way home from work and am completely satisfied with a glass of that ..so what do I know ? 

Re- plans that Tues to go to TPC I can understand totally that you & Fran have to determine how you feel when you get up, especially with the time difference adjustment  Since my accident, although thank God I have improved 1000 %, I don't exactly jump out of bed evey day either

So we will leave it like this, if you text me by 7 am that day I know you can both go early If not, I understand and will just go home after work and will meet you both at breakfast 2 days later   Sound good ?  PM if you need my cell number again


----------



## Leshaface

Just got caught up!  

I'm hoping to bring a bottle of red wine with us (will probably not taste NEARLY as good as yours though ) and pop in for a glass.  I went back to re-read but don't think I saw it, what time is everyone meeting up again?  I think what we're doing is:  Pick up rental car, drop off DM and DS at SSR, pick up a few items (water, snacks) somewhere and then drive over to you guys.  We plan on grabbing a late dinner afterwards with DM at DTD.

Wow i'm surprised you're going to MNSSHP!  That's great though!  Please get pics of the Headless Horseman.  That would be one of the reasons I would want to go, and all the candy too


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> You will love MNSSHP!  The parade is fantastic...love the gravediggers! and the fireworks are fabulous!
> 
> Jill in CO



I'm really glad we're going, I've heard so much about the Headless Horseman and the Gravediggers, I can't wait ot see them!



Luvchefmic said:


> so I worked 51 hrs this past week  and I get confused easily due to the recent birthday   I remembered reading your answer about Theme Park Connection and wine, should have answered when I did because then I forgot where I read it
> 
> Loved that you called yourself a wine snob  I didn't think that, but another fact I forgot was your aged bottles of wine collection So disregard any suggestions about where to get any ..I have been known to pick up a $ 6. bottle of white zinfandel at the Hess gas station on my way home from work and am completely satisfied with a glass of that ..so what do I know ?
> 
> Re- plans that Tues to go to TPC I can understand totally that you & Fran have to determine how you feel when you get up, especially with the time difference adjustment  Since my accident, although thank God I have improved 1000 %, I don't exactly jump out of bed evey day either
> 
> So we will leave it like this, if you text me by 7 am that day I know you can both go early If not, I understand and will just go home after work and will meet you both at breakfast 2 days later   Sound good ?  PM if you need my cell number again



You know, I am plenty happy with $4 wines for my daily stuff, but for special occasions, I pull out the big guns.

I will check my email, and make sure I have your phone number.  If I don't have it I will PM you, we'll see how things go and I will text you if I know we are up for going for it that morning.  We'll keep things optimistic!



Leshaface said:


> Just got caught up!
> 
> I'm hoping to bring a bottle of red wine with us (will probably not taste NEARLY as good as yours though ) and pop in for a glass.  I went back to re-read but don't think I saw it, what time is everyone meeting up again?  I think what we're doing is:  Pick up rental car, drop off DM and DS at SSR, pick up a few items (water, snacks) somewhere and then drive over to you guys.  We plan on grabbing a late dinner afterwards with DM at DTD.
> 
> Wow i'm surprised you're going to MNSSHP!  That's great though!  Please get pics of the Headless Horseman.  That would be one of the reasons I would want to go, and all the candy too



We are going to gather around the BBQ starting around 5PM although Bobbi is going to try and commandeer the grills starting around 4-4:30PM, It will take a while for the meat to cook, so we'll probably be eating from around 5:30-7:30 in phases, who knows how long after that we'll hang out, I guess it depends on the company and the drink!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> I hope we have a great time with PIO and meet up with Kim once we get back from everything!



I know that you will have a great time with PiO and her family during the trip. When I attended MNSSHP last year, it was nice to see the fireworks and parade but I would have like to go around the park to all the different treat stations and character meet & greets. I also can't wait to see your pictures and PiO of the different food at EPCOT during the Food and Wine Festival. Seeing the Headless Horseman during Mickey's Boo-to-You Halloween Parade is very neat.

It would be nice to meet with Kim one day and maybe it will happen in the future.

Hope you and Fran have a great time during the trip.


----------



## franandaj

So the first part of this Gamers meet has already taken place.  Last week PIO arrived from Australia.  A very weary PIO family cleared customs around 7:00AM PST after a 14 hour flight.  Im going to let her tell most of the story of this part of our meet, so youll have to wait until she gets back and join in on her TR to get the whole story, Ill just give the highlights.

We met at a local Asian restaurant in Long Beach and had a pleasant meet.  Her poor DS was so exhausted that as soon as his entrée arrived, she had to frantically tell her DH, Move the food!, as her DSs head dropped to the table!  He pretty much slept through the entire rest of the afternoon.

We had a lovely lunch (PIO took all the food porn) and chatted like we were old friends from school.  





Eventually the Real Estate agent was able to meet us at the new house and we took a tour of the place.  Unfortunately my camera battery went dead and I didnt get any pictures of the place, but PIO put on her good wide angle lens, so Im sure she got some great shots. Her DS went straight for a comfy couch and was sacked out the entire time.

We said goodbye for now, and I went back home to move boxes, and she and her family checked into their home for the next four nights.

Next stop on the DISmeet..

So Sunday rolled around and that was our next planned DISmeet.  There was a bonus to this meet because Brett (mvf-m11c) was happening to make a spontaneous trip to DL, so we fit him into our plans as well.  We had a couple events scheduled, but Fran and I had a lot to get done before we were able to drive out to DL.  I wanted to leave no later than 2PM, and we were close, we were on the road at 3PM, but we still had a couple errands before we could leave town.  We arrived right at 4PM check in and had a big line.  It went pretty smoothly though and soon we had our room assignment.  1514.  The handicapped room.  Oh, well so much for a view, this was our first experience with only being the room to sleep, and I didnt like it one bit!

Here are some pictures of the room.





















Hall Bath





Master Bath

















Master Bedroom

























Since we were barely in the nick of time, we received our bags from Bell services.  I put away the food items and we hightailed it out of there.  Fran took some pics of the turnstiles all decorated for Halloween.

















In fact the room pictures were from a previous stay, but since the place hadnt changed a bit I just substituted to the pics from before.  


*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*


Our first plan was for Mickey and the Magical Map at 5:40, we were supposed to be there at 5:10 for our priority seating.  PIO and Brett met us there and we got great seats right up front!  It was a cute show, and we were reintroduced to many of our favorite characters.





































































We took a visit under the sea



 

These guys inside these bubbles were kind of freaky, I kept wondering if they were going to suffocate!





Then we went surfin





And then Tiana came to the party.









And Mickey closed it all up.





All in all it was a cute show, and Fran and I really liked that there was a live trumpet player.  Live musicians always steal the show!

Next up dinner and a lot of shutter clicks!


----------



## kmedina

Your DISmeets are off to an awesome start. I pictured PiO's son dropping his head from exhaustion. Poor kid. I cannot wait to see the pictures she got of your new place.  I am assuming your room is a VGF. They really are stunning rooms. 

Mickey and the Magical Map looks awesome. We love plays/musicals, so it is the thing I am most looking forward to on our trip next month. Excited to read more about your meet with PIO and Bret.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I did remember during the trip that PiO DS was exhausted from the flight. 

Great pictures of your room at the GCV. 

It was very nice to meet up with you, Fran, PiO and her family during the trip last weekend. I was fortunate to get to the Fantasyland Theatre on time and meetup with all of you at 5:10pm. We had great spots to watch Mickey and the Magical Map during the 5:40pm. The show is very nice to watch and it was great to see it up close that day. Nice pictures from the show. 

I still have to write up my trip report with PiO and her family that Sunday morning to the afternoon until we met up with you and Fran that day.

Kim - You and your must see this show during your trip in which you will like it from Alison's pictures.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I think we were in the studio next door in May. This was also accessible. I loved to see the photos from the show. I definitely have to make sure to see this when I come back to Disneyland next year.

Corinna


----------



## dgbg100106

Wonderful meet up and cute picture of you two...

The show looks fabulous and maybe one of these days we will make it out there.


----------



## jedijill

What a great meet!  Does anyone have the link to PiO's TR?

Jill in CO


----------



## PrincessInOz

jedijill said:


> What a great meet!  Does anyone have the link to PiO's TR?
> 
> Jill in CO



I haven't started it yet. I'm still in the US and won't be home till 12 oct.  I'll be posting a link in the PTR (link below) when I'm ready. I have no idea how many pics I'll have; but I've got a decent amount already and there is still all if WDW to come.

Sadly, I have a lens disaster. My normal walk around lens is broken and I'm probably not going to end up with as many pictures as I'd hoped for at Disney.  I'm surprised no one heard my screams all over the US when I realised about the lens.


----------



## ACDSNY

That's wonderful all of you were able to meet up at DL.  Lovely pics, especially the one of PIO and you.


----------



## franandaj

kmedina said:


> Your DISmeets are off to an awesome start. I pictured PiO's son dropping his head from exhaustion. Poor kid. I cannot wait to see the pictures she got of your new place.  I am assuming your room is a VGF. They really are stunning rooms.
> 
> Mickey and the Magical Map looks awesome. We love plays/musicals, so it is the thing I am most looking forward to on our trip next month. Excited to read more about your meet with PIO and Bret.



Hopefully I will have more soon.   I'm going to do a short report on the stuff here.   PIO can do a full one when she gets home!  But I do have another one brewing before we go to WDW.   We do have a lot going on.  In addition to the house stuff we have tickets to Wizard of OZ tomorrow night and then a production meeting Friday, plus we have a reason to go out to the DL hotel Thursday.  Lots of stuff and I STILL NEED TO PACK!!!!



mvf-m11c said:


> I did remember during the trip that PiO DS was exhausted from the flight.
> 
> Great pictures of your room at the GCV.
> 
> It was very nice to meet up with you, Fran, PiO and her family during the trip last weekend. I was fortunate to get to the Fantasyland Theatre on time and meetup with all of you at 5:10pm. We had great spots to watch Mickey and the Magical Map during the 5:40pm. The show is very nice to watch and it was great to see it up close that day. Nice pictures from the show.
> 
> I still have to write up my trip report with PiO and her family that Sunday morning to the afternoon until we met up with you and Fran that day.
> 
> Kim - You and your must see this show during your trip in which you will like it from Alison's pictures.



It was nice to meet up with you, thank  you for the caramel corn!!! we enjoyed it!  We are still working on the Tim Tams!  I'm glad that you were able to joing us for the whole meet up thing!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I think we were in the studio next door in May. This was also accessible. I loved to see the photos from the show. I definitely have to make sure to see this when I come back to Disneyland next year.
> 
> Corinna



I'm sure you were next door because the two are right next to each other, so If you had the accessible studio it was right next to the one bedroom.  We don't mind it since it still has the tub, but it has an awful view so if we were going to be in it for any other time than sleeping, that would have been good!



dgbg100106 said:


> Wonderful meet up and cute picture of you two...
> 
> The show looks fabulous and maybe one of these days we will make it out there.



It would be great if you two make it out here!



jedijill said:


> What a great meet!  Does anyone have the link to PiO's TR?
> 
> Jill in CO



She will let us know when she starts it, I think you already saw that!



PrincessInOz said:


> I haven't started it yet. I'm still in the US and won't be home till 12 oct.  I'll be posting a link in the PTR (link below) when I'm ready. I have no idea how many pics I'll have; but I've got a decent amount already and there is still all if WDW to come.
> 
> Sadly, I have a lens disaster. My normal walk around lens is broken and I'm probably not going to end up with as many pictures as I'd hoped for at Disney.  I'm surprised no one heard my screams all over the US when I realised about the lens.



I'm sorry to hear about your lens...



ACDSNY said:


> That's wonderful all of you were able to meet up at DL.  Lovely pics, especially the one of PIO and you.



I have some more, that I will post, but tonight, I'm too tired.  Hopefully I can sneak them in tomorrow while Fran is working me on moving boxes and stuff!


----------



## kmedina

We just saw Wizard of Oz on the 14th. If it is the same traveling company we saw, you are in for a treat.


----------



## rentayenta

Love a good DIS meet. The Map show looks fun, I hadn't even heard of it. Glad you were able to have dinner too the night before; where did you go in Long Beach? And PIO got to see the house? Awesome!  


Can't wait to read more and I cannot believe how crazy busy you are before you go.


----------



## jedijill

PrincessInOz said:


> I haven't started it yet. I'm still in the US and won't be home till 12 oct.  I'll be posting a link in the PTR (link below) when I'm ready. I have no idea how many pics I'll have; but I've got a decent amount already and there is still all if WDW to come.
> 
> Sadly, I have a lens disaster. My normal walk around lens is broken and I'm probably not going to end up with as many pictures as I'd hoped for at Disney.  I'm surprised no one heard my screams all over the US when I realised about the lens.



Thanks!

So sorry about your lens.  

Jill in CO


----------



## SunDial

PrincessInOz said:
			
		

> I haven't started it yet. I'm still in the US and won't be home till 12 oct.  I'll be posting a link in the PTR (link below) when I'm ready. I have no idea how many pics I'll have; but I've got a decent amount already and there is still all if WDW to come.
> 
> Sadly, I have a lens disaster. My normal walk around lens is broken and I'm probably not going to end up with as many pictures as I'd hoped for at Disney.  I'm surprised no one heard my screams all over the US when I realised about the lens.



Just reading this. Sorry to hear about the lense PIO. What brand do you shoot with?


----------



## Fairy Floss

PrincessInOz said:


> I haven't started it yet. I'm still in the US and won't be home till 12 oct.  I'll be posting a link in the PTR (link below) when I'm ready. I have no idea how many pics I'll have; but I've got a decent amount already and there is still all if WDW to come.
> 
> Sadly, I have a lens disaster. My normal walk around lens is broken and I'm probably not going to end up with as many pictures as I'd hoped for at Disney.  I'm surprised no one heard my screams all over the US when I realised about the lens.



The lens.......Oh no!!!


----------



## franandaj

kmedina said:


> We just saw Wizard of Oz on the 14th. If it is the same traveling company we saw, you are in for a treat.



It was a good show.  Not as much fun as Priscilla, but still a good show! 



rentayenta said:


> Love a good DIS meet. The Map show looks fun, I hadn't even heard of it. Glad you were able to have dinner too the night before; where did you go in Long Beach? And PIO got to see the house? Awesome!
> 
> 
> Can't wait to read more and I cannot believe how crazy busy you are before you go.



We went to a place that's new called Nomad Asian Bistro. It's in the Marketolace whereJimmy's Fish and Grill used to be. We were going to go to California Shabu Shabu but they didnt open until noon and we.were ready at 11AM.

 I am so.busy we'll be lucky to pack other than in between everything else going on!  With your new ticker I'm confusingnyou and Jill!


----------



## franandaj

After the show we had a reservation for dinner at Cafe Orleans. We started to head on over there. On the way into the park Fran noticed that her scooter battery was already down one light thingy.  We traded batteries and that helped but not much, we were pretty much on low battery for the night.  We had to push the scooters up the hills at the park and it wasnt pretty.  

But we got to our reservation and they gave us a buzzer.  It took a little longer than expected until we were seated, but eventually we were given a nice table for six.  PIOs DH was kind enough to take the picture.  Keep in mind, that every person in that photo (including the photographer) had a camera, so every photo you see was taken four other times!





We split an order of fries for the table.





Fran and I got an order of the French Onion soup.





Then we had a Monte Cristo between the two of us for our entrée.  This was still too much.  I would have been happy with one of these sandwich chunks.





PIO, Brett and her DS split a regular Monte Cristo and a Three Cheese Monte Cristo, her DH got the vegetarian option which included some sort of corn cake and other vegetables.  He said that it was very good.





Following dinner, we had VIP seating for both the fireworks and F!  We debated leaving the scooter and taking the train over to Main street, but in the end Im glad we didnt take the train because the train stops running for about 1 hour during the fireworks so we would have been stuck getting back to our places for F!

I took a few shots while we were waiting.  The Halloween decorations had gone up just a couple days before.









The cameras were all set up for some fantastic shots.





At this point I turned off my camera for the night.  I left it to the professionals to take the great pictures of the rest of the shows.   Im sure they all got great shots.  In between the two shows, PIOs DH had to take DS back to the hotel because he was just too tired.  This is what is so great about DLR, even staying at an off campus hotel, her DH made it back in time for F!

Both shows were really enjoyable, but the bad part was that one of the scooters had pretty much gone completely dead.  Also the F! viewing area wasnt scooter accessible and seating was only on the ground.  Fran had to go off to the handicapped section and couldnt watch the show with us.  Because my scooter was dead, I ended up pushing it back to the room, but not until after Fran did some shopping at the Disneyana store.  PIO and Brett hung out with us.  Frans scooter wasnt doing much better and she barely made it back to the room.  

I hung out online to check out what was going on, and it seems the TF had started to take pity on the Boo Boos that night and our transformation began!  More later!


----------



## franandaj

I'm really hoping that we have good news on the home thread as well!  We have appointments tomorrow for Fran to sign loan documents  I can't actually sign anything because as her ineffectual partner all these years, I am actually nothing until we get to the trust, but as far as tax returns go she is the only who has filed one.  We don't need to refile except for 2012 since that is the only year we actually had any income.  Every other year we had a loss.

As a joint couple we never made an income with her medical the loss of our business.  Now that we closed it, we have a gain on the income so we can refile and deduct my medical as a married couple just like we do with the state and get that loss to deduct on our taxes and get back what we paid for 2012


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> I'm really hoping that we have good news on the home thread as well!  We have appointments tomorrow for Fran to sign loan documents  I can't actually sign anything because as her ineffectual partner all these years, I am actually nothing until we get to the trust, but as far as tax returns go she is the only who has filed one.  We don't need to refile except for 2012 since that is the only year we actually had any income.  Every other year we had a loss.
> 
> As a joint couple we never made an income with her medical the loss of our business.  Now that we closed it, we have a gain on the income so we can refile and deduct my medical as a married couple just like we do with the state and get that loss to deduct on our taxes and get back what we paid for 2012



I hope you have a good accountant because my head just start spinning around.  

Looks like a great evening with PiO and family!  Too bad about the scooters.  Dead batteries stink! (I came out to one on my car this morning!  )

Jill in CO


----------



## podsnel

Poor Pio's hubby!! I can only imagine how exhausted they must be after that loooooooooooooong flight!  

Very much missing DLR- it is so wonderful- LOVE the Halloween pics!  And that 1 bdrm at GCV....  I need to come back!


----------



## Pinkocto

Oh man, I'm sad I missed getting one of those sandwiches! 

The Halloween decorations are so cute.


----------



## dolphingirl47

This sounds like a great evening. It was nice to see some Halloween decorations up.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

Looks like a really nice time. Bummer on the scooters. I would guess they're heavy to push back too? I'm sorry, that really stinks. 

Glad you enjoyed both shows and let the pros take the pics. Sometimes it's nice to just set the camera down. I'm always one taking photos so if I don't, we don't end up with very many.  


Ineffectual?  Glad the times are a changin'.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Glad to hear that everything went well with you new place today. You and Fran deserve it a lot.



franandaj said:


> It was nice to meet up with you, thank  you for the caramel corn!!! we enjoyed it!  We are still working on the Tim Tams!  I'm glad that you were able to joing us for the whole meet up thing!



It was nice to be with all of you during the trip. I'm glad that you and Fran enjoyed the caramel corn. I still haven't the Tim Tams yet so it will be awhile. 

Nice pictures from dinner at Cafe Orleans. Dinner was very enjoyable that night where it wasn't that cold. It has been awhile since I have ate at CO and it was a good thing that I shared the Monte Cristo with PiO and her DS. I was filled up with half a plate and it shows you that eating those Monte Cristo's can fill you up quickly. I also enjoyed the Pommes Fritters as well.

Watching "Remember Dreams Come True" fireworks from the Main Street Railroad station is very neat. The spots were very nice and PiO and I had set up our tripods so we can take pictures of RDCT fireworks trails. Here are some photos that I have took that night at the MS Railroad station.

























I was amazed that PiO's DH was able to make it back in time for the 2nd show of F! after taking PiO's DS back to the hotel with all that walking from the hotel and back to the park around 30 minutes. 

The F! viewing area between the F! dessert seating area is very nice to watch the show. I have seen that area a lot when I watch the show from the ground sitting area right by the River of America. It was a shame that area is not handicapped accessible for Fran. 

It is always fun to go in the Disney Gallery to see all the different art work and sculptures. I remember that Fran bought bought some unique figures. I also bought the Tangled picture for my DB for his birthday next month. It was nice that when I bought it, I was able to pick it up later that night when we were about to leave the park.





Very nice update and I will have to get mine started.


----------



## ACDSNY

It looks like you all had a great day at DL and took some wonderful pics!


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> I hope you have a good accountant because my head just start spinning around.
> 
> Looks like a great evening with PiO and family!  Too bad about the scooters.  Dead batteries stink! (I came out to one on my car this morning!  )
> 
> Jill in CO



 we do have an excellent accountant.  That's how we never had any income until this last year! At least when we refile, we will get a little bit back from what we had to pay!  

We have the batteries, but need to put them back in their cases and charge them otherwise they will be useless when they go to WDW in 84 hours!



podsnel said:


> Poor Pio's hubby!! I can only imagine how exhausted they must be after that loooooooooooooong flight!
> 
> Very much missing DLR- it is so wonderful- LOVE the Halloween pics!  And that 1 bdrm at GCV....  I need to come back!



Yes you do!  



Pinkocto said:


> Oh man, I'm sad I missed getting one of those sandwiches!
> 
> The Halloween decorations are so cute.



PIO's DS ate the heck out of the cheese one, he really liked it.  I prefer the other, we put a good dent in all that food, but it is really rich and needs to be split between multiple people unless you have growing boys.  I'm anxious to hear if Ellen's crew made it there and how here family did if they had the Monte Cristos.



dolphingirl47 said:


> This sounds like a great evening. It was nice to see some Halloween decorations up.
> 
> Corinna



I like the Halloween decorations too!  Actually I love all the decorations and I'm happy when we can get out there for any of the holiday seasons!



rentayenta said:


> Looks like a really nice time. Bummer on the scooters. I would guess they're heavy to push back too? I'm sorry, that really stinks.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed both shows and let the pros take the pics. Sometimes it's nice to just set the camera down. I'm always one taking photos so if I don't, we don't end up with very many.
> 
> Ineffectual?  Glad the times are a changin'.



Actually they're not that heavy to push back, these are very lightweight, when they are disassembled they can fit in the back of a sedan (one scooter).  I knew that PIO and Brett had it under control.  So glad he posted a few of his pics here!  



mvf-m11c said:


> Glad to hear that everything went well with you new place today. You and Fran deserve it a lot.
> 
> It was nice to be with all of you during the trip. I'm glad that you and Fran enjoyed the caramel corn. I still haven't the Tim Tams yet so it will be awhile.
> 
> Nice pictures from dinner at Cafe Orleans. Dinner was very enjoyable that night where it wasn't that cold. It has been awhile since I have ate at CO and it was a good thing that I shared the Monte Cristo with PiO and her DS. I was filled up with half a plate and it shows you that eating those Monte Cristo's can fill you up quickly. I also enjoyed the Pommes Fritters as well.
> 
> Watching "Remember Dreams Come True" fireworks from the Main Street Railroad station is very neat. The spots were very nice and PiO and I had set up our tripods so we can take pictures of RDCT fireworks trails. Here are some photos that I have took that night at the MS Railroad station.
> 
> I was amazed that PiO's DH was able to make it back in time for the 2nd show of F! after taking PiO's DS back to the hotel with all that walking from the hotel and back to the park around 30 minutes.
> 
> The F! viewing area between the F! dessert seating area is very nice to watch the show. I have seen that area a lot when I watch the show from the ground sitting area right by the River of America. It was a shame that area is not handicapped accessible for Fran.
> 
> It is always fun to go in the Disney Gallery to see all the different art work and sculptures. I remember that Fran bought bought some unique figures. I also bought the Tangled picture for my DB for his birthday next month. It was nice that when I bought it, I was able to pick it up later that night when we were about to leave the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice update and I will have to get mine started.



I think the caramel corn is now gone, and the Tim Tams are close as well.    We tend to eat at CO more often than almost any other restaurant at the park.  Thanks for sharing your pictures, they are much nicer than I could have taken!  I'm glad PIO's DH made it back as well, it was really a bummer that the VIP area was not HA, because the last time we used that area was HA.  We end up spending a lot of money in that shop!  

I like the picture that you got for your DB, we got a similar one with the lanterns and stuff, I really like that scene.



ACDSNY said:


> It looks like you all had a great day at DL and took some wonderful pics!



We did!  Just wait for tomorrow!


----------



## kmedina

It is a bummer about the scooter batteries. I wish Fantasmic seating was not so hard to get, so Fran could have sat with the rest of you. We rarely watch the show, because we do not like the seating situation and how much park time it wastes to get a crummy a crummy seat. I am thinking of doing Fantasmic on the 26th but only if we do not do a sit down for dinner. Doing both will take too much time out of our evening. I really want that Monte Cristo, so I am having a hard time deciding.   

It looks like (other than the scooter issue) you all had a good time. I like how close the on property hotels are too. Glad PiO's DH rested and made it back in time. Whenever we leave, I have a hard time getting Crap back into the park. Therefore, we rarely leave until we're all done.


----------



## lisaviolet

Pinkocto said:


> Oh man, I'm sad I missed getting one of those sandwiches!
> 
> The Halloween decorations are so cute.



Me too!  

Hurray for a wonderful meet.  Wonderful  to see all of you.  Thank you for the pictures.  

I could really use a magical nose that puts me in DL or WDW today.


----------



## Pinkocto

Those firework pictures are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing


----------



## scottny

I have caught up. The plans sound great and that night at Disneyland sounded like fun. 

Hope it all works out on the home situation. 

Have a magical time and cannot wait to read all about it.


----------



## dgbg100106

ok caught back up, and the food and good times were very nice to read/see.  I know you all are going to have an amazing time in WDW.


----------



## Pinkocto

Safe travels and have a fabulous trip!


----------



## franandaj

OK I don't mean to seem edgy but we are in our way to the airport and I woke up at 9AM  21 hours ago.   The whole ide of pack the day you go is nice if you dobt have anything to do that day. I'll tell you abiut my day, when I'm not so bitter.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> OK I don't mean to seem edgy but we are in our way to the airport and I woke up at 9AM  21 hours ago.   The whole ide of pack the day you go is nice if you dobt have anything to do that day. I'll tell you abiut my day, when I'm not so bitter.



Breathe friend and have a fabulous trip.I hate packing last minute too. 

Wait, you got no sleep?  


You're going to WDW!!!!!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> OK I don't mean to seem edgy but we are in our way to the airport and I woke up at 9AM  21 hours ago.   The whole ide of pack the day you go is nice if you dobt have anything to do that day. I'll tell you abiut my day, when I'm not so bitter.



Alison, hope it gets better soon!


----------



## jedijill

Have a fantastic trip!  Get some sleep on the plane!

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

Well since we did CRAP all day Saturday and thank goodness Fran took me out to a nice dinner.  Then I continued to  pack and it took all night. Fean said she woukd wake me at 3-4:00 AM and at that time I was jusat starting ti to load the car.  It was very sad.. I want a steing drink on the plane and to fall asleep!


----------



## franandaj

Did I tell you all I HATE posting feom my phone!


----------



## Pinkocto

I hope you can get some rest on the plane. Not the best start to vacation.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am sorry that you ended up pulling an all-nighter. I hope that you get some sleep on the plane and that you have a wonderful time at Walt Disney World.

Corinna


----------



## ACDSNY

Get some rest on the plane and enjoy your time at WDW.


----------



## eandesmom

What a fun meet.  Well except for the scooter part, UGH!  Dinner looks SOOOO good, I need to go there in April, I have never been.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> Well since we did CRAP all day Saturday and thank goodness Fran took me out to a nice dinner.  Then I continued to  pack and it took all night. Fean said she woukd wake me at 3-4:00 AM and at that time I was jusat starting ti to load the car.  It was very sad.. I want a steing drink on the plane and to fall asleep!



I tried to feel sympathy or compassion....

*BUT I JUST COULDN'T FIND ANY  *

Have fun.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> Did I tell you all I HATE posting feom my phone!



But we love it!


----------



## rentayenta

lisaviolet said:


> But we love it!


----------



## TifffanyD

Safe travels! See you soon!!


----------



## kmedina

Hopefully, you get some nice rest on the plane and in the room once you've arrived. We were so tired once, we put our plans aside and slept in the room.


----------



## franandaj

kmedina said:


> It is a bummer about the scooter batteries. I wish Fantasmic seating was not so hard to get, so Fran could have sat with the rest of you. We rarely watch the show, because we do not like the seating situation and how much park time it wastes to get a crummy a crummy seat. I am thinking of doing Fantasmic on the 26th but only if we do not do a sit down for dinner. Doing both will take too much time out of our evening. I really want that Monte Cristo, so I am having a hard time deciding.
> 
> It looks like (other than the scooter issue) you all had a good time. I like how close the on property hotels are too. Glad PiO's DH rested and made it back in time. Whenever we leave, I have a hard time getting Crap back into the park. Therefore, we rarely leave until we're all done.



If you go to the second show of F! (if there is one), you spend a lot less time waiting, but with little kids that might not be an option.  The Monte Cristo is very good!  We had a great time, those two days.  Looking forward to more!



lisaviolet said:


> Me too!
> 
> Hurray for a wonderful meet.  Wonderful  to see all of you.  Thank you for the pictures.
> 
> I could really use a magical nose that puts me in DL or WDW today.



Twinkle, twinkle, twink.  I'm at Walt Disney World!  



Pinkocto said:


> Those firework pictures are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing



  Brett takes great pictures of fireworks.  See why I left it to the professionals!  



scottny said:


> I have caught up. The plans sound great and that night at Disneyland sounded like fun.
> 
> Hope it all works out on the home situation.
> 
> Have a magical time and cannot wait to read all about it.



Well, we didn't get a magical start, but I'm sure it will get better! 



dgbg100106 said:


> ok caught back up, and the food and good times were very nice to read/see.  I know you all are going to have an amazing time in WDW.



I hope so!



Pinkocto said:


> Safe travels and have a fabulous trip!



Thanks! We have arrived safely!



rentayenta said:


> Breathe friend and have a fabulous trip.I hate packing last minute too.
> 
> Wait, you got no sleep?
> 
> 
> You're going to WDW!!!!!



Yes, no sleep!    I don't ever remember pulling an all nighter!



dgbg100106 said:


> Alison, hope it gets better soon!



thank you!  



jedijill said:


> Have a fantastic trip!  Get some sleep on the plane!
> 
> Jill in CO



I wish I could sleep on planes.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> I hope you can get some rest on the plane. Not the best start to vacation.



No, not the best start, but I'm dealing with it.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am sorry that you ended up pulling an all-nighter. I hope that you get some sleep on the plane and that you have a wonderful time at Walt Disney World.
> 
> Corinna



At this point, I'll settle for sleep in the room once my bags arrive!



ACDSNY said:


> Get some rest on the plane and enjoy your time at WDW.



After a bath and some sleep, I'm sure I will feel better.



eandesmom said:


> What a fun meet.  Well except for the scooter part, UGH!  Dinner looks SOOOO good, I need to go there in April, I have never been.



It was very fun and part deux is coming up quickly!



lisaviolet said:


> I tried to feel sympathy or compassion....
> 
> *BUT I JUST COULDN'T FIND ANY  *
> 
> Have fun.



  



lisaviolet said:


> But we love it!





rentayenta said:


>



  



TifffanyD said:


> Safe travels! See you soon!!



Only a few days now!   



kmedina said:


> Hopefully, you get some nice rest on the plane and in the room once you've arrived. We were so tired once, we put our plans aside and slept in the room.



Our plans were dinner and fall asleep in the room.  Fran is already working on the second part and dinner is cooking.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Nothing wrong with having a lazy night after a very long travel day.


----------



## TifffanyD

You are there?! You are only 50 miles away from me!!


----------



## ACDSNY

I'm happy to see you made safe and sound.


----------



## franandaj

So before I get on with the Trip Reporting here, Im going to whine a little bit more.  Saturday, we had a few things to get done as well as finish packing.  Darcy came over at 9AM like she usually does, and we did normal chores and stuff, like feeding the cats, litter boxes, watering, etc.  We needed to move some leftover fixtures from a garage so that while we were gone we could store a car in there, and we spent the latter part of the morning moving some stuff around there.  

Fran stumbled upon a HS car wash fundraiser and for $5 per car she couldnt resist getting all the classic cars washed.  She started with the SUV, and I came over with the 68 Cougar, I took the SUV home and brought back the 59 Ranchero, she brought the 73 Cougar and then I brought the 70 Cougar, by the time I got there the 73 was all done and we traded cars so she waited for the 70 to finish up.  By the time we brought the fifth car, they were cracking up at how many cars we had!  We joked that there were several more, but since they closed at 2PM we couldnt get them in in time.  Little did they know we were serious!

While Fran waited for the 70 Cougar to be finished Darcy and I took boxes to New storage and then the lady who had bought our adjustable full size bed arrived and we hustled back to help her load it into her car.  I dont remember how we got that thing into our house 8 years ago, but getting it out was a pain in the a**!!!!!!  That thing must have weighed over 100 lbs and helping this woman load it into her truck almost killed us.  

Then Darcy and I had to go back to the garage and load blinds into the SUV to put them in the dumpster at the same building we moved them from two months ago!!!!  By this time it was 6PM and I took Darcy home, but had to make a stop at Best Buy to figure out how to make our Sling box work on the TV at VWL and BCV, then I stopped by K-Mart to see if they had some unmetionables that Fran was looking for.  

With no luck on that front, we moved the 70 Cougar over to the garage that Darcy and I cleared out so now all our vehicles would be off the street during our vacation.  At this point Fran graciously took me out for a wonderful dinner, and stuffed to the gills, we came to home to resume packing.  

Even though I broke the rules and had began packing several days before it still took me at least another five hours to get the last remains together.  Fran had mentioned that she was going to wake me between 3AM-4AM to get ready to go to the airport, and here it was that time and I had still not even begun loading the car yet!

Needless to say, I never laid down in bed last night, and I cant even say that Ive ever pulled an all nighter even in my wildest days!  As a party girl I usually still went to sleep by 5 or 6AM and here I was on the way to the airport at that time.  Its very surreal as I sit here on the airplane writing this.  Even with no sleep last night I cant find it in me to take a nap.  Im pretty sure I will go to bed early tonight as soon as dinner is over and I take my bath and will have adjusted to East Coast time!

Now it is that time and I'm about to take my bath and go to bed.  10PM perfect bed time for our breakfast reservation tomorrow!


----------



## franandaj

Dis_Yoda said:


> Nothing wrong with having a lazy night after a very long travel day.



That's usually our plan when we get to WDW even if we did sleep the night before!



TifffanyD said:


> You are there?! You are only 50 miles away from me!!



 just about to get into my Jacuzzi and then go to bed.  Every part of me aches.



ACDSNY said:


> I'm happy to see you made safe and sound.



I'm glad I made it too.  need some rest and go to bed.


----------



## ACDSNY

Back away from the computer and go get some REST!!!  Good night Alison!


----------



## jedijill

Glad you made it...now go get some sleep so you can enjoy your trip!

Jill in CO


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> Twinkle, twinkle, twink.  I'm at Walt Disney World!
> 
> :



*STOP TAUNTING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  

I had a horrid day - with my mom - well that sounds AWFUL.    You know. 

(My mother in her later stages of dementia since I'm totally insecure about sounding awful.   )-

 I certainly could have used that magical power, Alison.  

But VERY HAPPY you have it!  



Dis_Yoda said:


> Nothing wrong with having a lazy night after a very long travel day.



Well for me, at WDW, there's nothing wrong with having a lazy night in general.  



ACDSNY said:


> I'm happy to see you made safe and sound.



Yes, I was so excited at getting off my bus to get to here and see!  Thanks Alison for keeping us up to date.  Much appreciated.  



franandaj said:


> *Fran stumbled upon a HS car wash fundraiser and for $5 per car she couldn’t resist getting all the classic cars washed.*  She started with the SUV, and I came over with the 68 Cougar, I took the SUV home and brought back the 59 Ranchero, she brought the 73 Cougar and then I brought the 70 Cougar, by the time I got there the 73 was all done and we traded cars so she waited for the 70 to finish up.  By the time we brought the fifth car, they were cracking up at how many cars we had!  We joked that there were several more, but since they closed at 2PM we couldn’t get them in in time.  Little did they know we were serious!
> 
> 
> !





Priceless Fran strikes again!  

Have a wonderful day tomorrow Alison.  

And here's to a great sleep.


----------



## kmedina

What a busy day! I bet you are resting soundly right now.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Pinkocto

You're at Disney World!!!


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> Back away from the computer and go get some REST!!!  Good night Alison!



I did! I feel much better today!



jedijill said:


> Glad you made it...now go get some sleep so you can enjoy your trip!
> 
> Jill in CO



Seems my body doesn't want to sleep, I woke up at 3:30AM all ready to go! 



lisaviolet said:


> *STOP TAUNTING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



 



lisaviolet said:


> I had a horrid day - with my mom - well that sounds AWFUL.    You know.
> 
> (My mother in her later stages of dementia since I'm totally insecure about sounding awful.   )-



I know what it's like or I should say Fran knows what it's like. I went through it by her side. Is your mother at home or is she institutionalized?



lisaviolet said:


> I certainly could have used that magical power, Alison.
> 
> But VERY HAPPY you have it!
> 
> Well for me, at WDW, there's nothing wrong with having a lazy night in general.
> 
> Yes, I was so excited at getting off my bus to get to here and see!  Thanks Alison for keeping us up to date.  Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Priceless Fran strikes again!
> 
> Have a wonderful day tomorrow Alison.
> 
> And here's to a great sleep.



Yes, Fran does find the bargains! Good sleep can fix almost anything!



Pinkocto said:


> You're at Disney World!!!



And I have a whole week until I have to leave!


----------



## kid-at-heart

Oh ouch!  I cannot do all nighters.  I hope you are well rested and enjoying being on the east coast now.  Looking forward to reading about your adventures!

Kate


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> I did! I feel much better today!
> 
> Seems my body doesn't want to sleep, I woke up at 3:30AM all ready to go!
> 
> Good sleep can fix almost anything!
> 
> :



Great to hear Alison.    LOVED the woke up at 3:30 AM all ready to go!  

_________________

(Mom is still home - miraculously - I don't know how we've accomplished that all this time - but we have - don't respond to me, okay. I want all your happy thoughts!   But thank you.   )

__________________

Hope you're having a fabulous day!    Lovely to hear all about it.  Envy is raging but I'm keeping it at bay.   Smiling!


----------



## Leshaface

What a fun DIS meet! 

So glad you made it to WDW (although extremely tired) and I hope you're having a fantastic day!

P.S. how's the weather?


----------



## franandaj

kid-at-heart said:


> Oh ouch!  I cannot do all nighters.  I hope you are well rested and enjoying being on the east coast now.  Looking forward to reading about your adventures!
> 
> Kate



I can't ever remember doing an all nighter, even in school (but then again I studied and took notes along the way, so I never had to do those last minute cram sessions).  I felt awful especially at my age!    I know your signature line says that you used to be a hippie, and now you're a professor.  I used to be a hippie wanna be, and now I'm barely able to keep up with life!

I'm glad to be here on the East Coast, although it is very humid.  I still have a couple more updates from DL before I get to WDW



lisaviolet said:


> Great to hear Alison.    LOVED the woke up at 3:30 AM all ready to go!
> 
> _________________
> 
> (Mom is still home - miraculously - I don't know how we've accomplished that all this time - but we have - don't respond to me, okay. I want all your happy thoughts!   But thank you.   )
> 
> __________________
> 
> Hope you're having a fabulous day!    Lovely to hear all about it.  Envy is raging but I'm keeping it at bay.   Smiling!



We had a very mellow day, in fact I actually took a nap and crashed hard, but power nap it was and I was back and ready to go again, more on that later!



Leshaface said:


> What a fun DIS meet!
> 
> So glad you made it to WDW (although extremely tired) and I hope you're having a fantastic day!
> 
> P.S. how's the weather?



It's hot here, but not hotter than you're used to!  The humidity is what is killing me!


----------



## rentayenta

Glad you're there and rested and enjoying yourselves! 


I did plenty of all nighters during my undergrad. Maybe that's why it took me 6 years to graduate and not 4.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Glad you're there and rested and enjoying yourselves!
> 
> 
> I did plenty of all nighters during my undergrad. Maybe that's why it took me 6 years to graduate and not 4.



Ha!  Only 6?  I was on the 8 year plan!

Look Jenny!  You got new tags!  I told you strange things happen on the Boo Boo thread!  Those are all things you said on Pam's TR!


----------



## franandaj

So back to our TR, if you all remember, we just spent the evening at DL with PIO's family watching M&tMMP, Fireworks and F!  The next day was Monday morning, we were hoping for a lighter park crowd level and park opening was a bit later, 10AM today.  Even though we werent there for park opening the day before, we heard that PIOs DH was hoping that soon their vacation would kick in and they wouldnt be getting up as early.

Fran and I were up and dressed by a little after 9AM and PIO family and Brett came by bearing gifts of Tam Tams (Australian delicacy) and homemade Caramel Corn (Sacramento delicacy).  They admired our spacious villa, and then we were off into DCA through the exclusive guest entrance.  We had to fast talk because after I showed my room key, they were kind of about to ask the others, so I said, Were all together. And that stifled any questions about who was with who, and not more need to show room keys.  

We decided to give the scooters another go, and see if the day before was just a fluke, but as soon as I went through the gates, the power meter was flickering and I was instantly down a light.  Evidently our batteries were both down.  Mine had been replaced earlier in the year, but evidently it had been used up rather quickly and required replacing.  I decided to take the scooter back to the room and brave the day walking.  

Since it was only one day, it wouldnt put me out too bad.  My problem is tendonitis in my left foot from a broken fifth metatarcel bone about 14 years ago.  While walking through the parks for one day is possible, it leaves me rather sore and causes me to walk improperly favoring my right leg and front of my left foot.  Eventually walking in such an improper fashion causes great pain in my left leg and hip and Im not able to walk much for a few weeks while I recover.  I have inserts for my shoes that have made it better, but if I want to do more than one or maybe two days of extended park touring, the scooter is a necessity to my happiness and those who are with me!  

While I was taking the scooter back, PIO, family and Brett all went on the Monsters ride, which had been updated on the outside to reflect the new movie which has recently come out.  









I caught up with them as they finished and we headed off to meet our guide for our VIP tour.  I have a friend who has been very kind to me this year.  As part of his Club 33 membership he receives a number of complimentary VIP tours.  He knows how much I love the parks and that I have had lots of friends visiting this year.  Not only has he obliged me in meeting out at the special members lounge, he has also allowed me to use some of his complimentary tours as we did today.  

Thanks Jim, for taking this wonderful shot of us all before we started our tour!





Our first stop with our human Fast Pass would have been Radiator Springs Racers, but the ride was down, so instead we chose Maters Junkyard Jamboree.





This side was just warming up and preparing for guests.





I love this old shack and the radios Mader has stockpiled here!





PIO and her DS rode together.





As RSR was still down, we headed over to the Little Mermaid.  The only thing I do on this ride is take blurry pictures!



























*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

Then we headed over to Goofys Sky School. 





I had never been on this coaster and I was amazed at how much it scared me!  CA Screamin is one of my most favorite coasters and so many people have told me how it is too much for them to handle.  With the turn backs and things, this one had me white knucking it!

























We headed around Paradise Pier and since TSMM was closed we went right on to CA Screamin.  Me and the boys rode this one and I got a front row car, but rode in a different train than the rest of them.  RSR was still down at this point, but our guide thought it would be about an hour until it was back up.  PIOs DS was dying to get wet, and had been suggesting water rides all day, so we finally gave in and rode Grizzly River Rapids.  I was pretty soaked after that ride, but nothing in comparison to the rest of them!  Both Fran and Brett opted to sit this one out.

I was starting to get fiercely hungry at this point, Fran and I each had a yogurt and a V8 (which you will find seems to be our on the go DVC Villa breakfast of champions.  Easy peasy and you can take it with you.  In fact I seem to remember thats about what we had for breakfast on our Expo Trip.   What ever happened to that TR?    Dont worry, it will get finished!

After this we decided lunch was a must.  I suggested the Garden Grill (selfishly as I really enjoyed the Mediterranean style cuisine when I dined there in Feb 2012).  The only one who didnt seem to agree with my choice was PIOs DS. Her DH took him next door to the Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta where he ordered some pasta and marinara sauce that was to his liking.  The rest of us went with either kebabs, salad or pita sandwiches.

In our mode of always sharing for the most flavor options, Fran and I split the Gyro sandwich with Tabouleh, and the chicken kebab with Tzatsiki.  All the skewers came with cucumber salad, rice, pita and your choice of protein and sauce.  









I believe that both PIO and Brett got the Chimichurri Saice. but Brett got Steak and PIO got Chicken.









Again we had the flurry of shutter clicks while everyone was taking pictures of the food.  I imagine that we will need to get used to this again as I prepare to meet up with PIO once again!

Her DH ordered the Greek Salad.





I didnt get a picture of the pasta, but that will make PIOs report all that much more exciting!  Not to mention her pictures are much more artistic!  Thats about it for now, Ive been trying to post this update since the night I got off the plane, so Ill cut it off here and be back soon!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Ha!  Only 6?  I was on the 8 year plan!
> 
> Look Jenny!  You got new tags!  I told you strange things happen on the Boo Boo thread!  Those are all things you said on Pam's TR!






Omg!!! I got a spinning diamond tag!!  No therapy for this girl, just new tags. 

Back to catching up.


----------



## Pinkocto

Lunch looks delicious! That's another one that was on the list but I never got to. 

Oh my on Goofy's Sky School, I will never ever do that again.


----------



## dolphingirl47

What bad luck for both RSR and TSMM to be down. I love the sound of the VIP tour. Lunch looked delicious. I wonder if I could do California Screamin after all. I did Goofy's Flying School when it was still Mulholland Madness and I was OK with this.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

Love the car wash adventure! And at $5 a car, that's a bargain! We know how Fran loves her bargains. 

lisaviolet, I'm sorry things are rough with your mother.  I work gero psych and its so trying on the family. 

Love the Monster's U door. I didn't see that in August but with our one day rush through, I barely had time to breathe. 

Tour guide = human FP = 

Joshua's loves Goofy's Sky School but I always feels as if its going to tear around the corner and flip us all off. 

We should have tried Garden Grill. I was less than impressed with Boardwalk PP. your lunches look delicious. Lesson learned.


----------



## mvf-m11c

That was a fun day at DCA that morning to the afternoon. We did quite a number of rides that day at DCA. It was a shame that TSMM and RSR was down that morning where we could have gone on them. I wished that we got a picture when we rode California Screamin but we didn't have our cameras on us when we rode. 

After all the years I have been to DCA, I have never eaten at the Paradise  Garden Grill. I can't believe I have never ate at this restaurant until this trip. If I was going to eat at this restaurant for the first time and I was glad that it was with all of you. The grilled steak Mediterranean with the Chimichurri sauce was good. I did had that at the food truck during the D23 Expo in August. 

Very nice update Alison.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Omg!!! I got a spinning diamond tag!!  No therapy for this girl, just new tags.
> 
> Back to catching up.



I love  your new tags!   



Pinkocto said:


> Lunch looks delicious! That's another one that was on the list but I never got to.
> 
> Oh my on Goofy's Sky School, I will never ever do that again.



I really like the Garden Grill, so far I've had three of the menu items, and they have all been fantastic so far!



dolphingirl47 said:


> What bad luck for both RSR and TSMM to be down. I love the sound of the VIP tour. Lunch looked delicious. I wonder if I could do California Screamin after all. I did Goofy's Flying School when it was still Mulholland Madness and I was OK with this.
> 
> Corinna



I think CA Screamin' is much more smooth and fun than Goofy's Sky School!



rentayenta said:


> Love the car wash adventure! And at $5 a car, that's a bargain! We know how Fran loves her bargains.
> 
> lisaviolet, I'm sorry things are rough with your mother.  I work gero psych and its so trying on the family.
> 
> Love the Monster's U door. I didn't see that in August but with our one day rush through, I barely had time to breathe.
> 
> Tour guide = human FP =
> 
> Joshua's loves Goofy's Sky School but I always feels as if its going to tear around the corner and flip us all off.
> 
> We should have tried Garden Grill. I was less than impressed with Boardwalk PP. your lunches look delicious. Lesson learned.



That's exactly what I felt, like we were all going to go flying out of the car, not fun!  



mvf-m11c said:


> That was a fun day at DCA that morning to the afternoon. We did quite a number of rides that day at DCA. It was a shame that TSMM and RSR was down that morning where we could have gone on them. I wished that we got a picture when we rode California Screamin but we didn't have our cameras on us when we rode.
> 
> After all the years I have been to DCA, I have never eaten at the Paradise  Garden Grill. I can't believe I have never ate at this restaurant until this trip. If I was going to eat at this restaurant for the first time and I was glad that it was with all of you. The grilled steak Mediterranean with the Chimichurri sauce was good. I did had that at the food truck during the D23 Expo in August.
> 
> Very nice update Alison.



I'll have to try the steak with chimichurri, that looked pretty good too.  So far I've only had the kebabs with the tzatziki, chicken and the kefta last time.  The Gyro was good too, but not as much as the kebabs.  I really like the rice that comes with it!

I'm glad you could join us for the fun!


----------



## franandaj

After lunch we found that RSR was back up and running.  We boarded through the HA area since Fran had never been on this ride before, and I wanted to make it a point to get her on this ride, especially since we had a guide.













We took our first ride and went through Ramons.  Much to our surprise when we got back the ride operator asked if we wanted to go again. Everyone said yes! but PIOs DS wanted to trade so that he could be in the front row.  We started on our journey and just as we started to get to Radiator Springs (not quite yet to town) the ride went down.  We were stuck for quite a while, but we consoled ourselves in that we were a) in the dark in the air-conditioning (it was a pretty hot day), and b) not banked on a turn in the hot sun and c) we were seated on the ride and not standing in line.  

After a slightly long wait, the ride started up again and we finished the race.  Since we were stuck on the ride for a period of time they offered us to ride again without exiting the vehicle!

Here is our redneck shot.





Around this time, we started to have more scooter problems.  Now Frans scooter was dying, so Brett helped me push it back to the room and we traded for the scooter that I put in there earlier that day.  I plugged the other in, just in case! While Brett and I were doing scooter change duty, Fran and the others went on Soarin over California.  She was really tired because while the scooter wasnt working she walked all the way from Cars Land over to Soarin and through the queue.

At that point we decided to hop over to DL and ride Haunted Mansion Holiday.  By this time it was getting a little later and Brett had to drive back to Sacramento, so we bid him goodbye on Main Street and the rest of us resumed our adventure. So Haunted Mansion Holiday with the Jack Skellington, Nightmare before Christmas overlay, this is one that people seem to either really love it or really hate.  We like it and think that the overlay gives a whimsical look to the classic ride.  Again, the only shot that didnt come out completely blurry.





It was a really hot day and PIOs DS really was enjoying the whole concept of the water rides, so they headed over to Splash Mountain.  Fran and I checked out the Haunted Mansion shopping cart.  Now, I will have to comment here, we all know that Fran likes to shop, and Im not even sure how she did it, but while we were riding so many rides, she still managed to shop up a storm!  Youll see what Im talking about later.

Because the scooter battery was starting to run low again, Fran didnt go over the hill to the end of Splash! to wait for PIO and her family.  Instead she waited outside the front of the ride taking pictures of every ride vehicle that came along.  Here is their car.





From there we all rode POTC, and then the girls rode Indy.  The scooter was really starting to fade at this point, so we were all pushing Fran in neutral to get from point to point.  We rode Peter Pan and then headed to Tomorrowland.  Everyone rode Buzz, and then Fran was pooped at this point.  She asked if she could just sit on the bench at the end of Star Tours and we rode that and Space Mountain.  By this time it was getting late and we needed to hop back to DCA for our 8:15 WoC show.

We hadnt eaten since lunch and we agreed that we were hungry, but didnt want to lose what little park time we had left with a meal, so we grabbed some of these.  Hand Dipped Milk Chocolate covered vanilla ice cream with sprinkles.





We had pushed Fran in her scooter all the way across to DCA, so while PIO and her family went off to watch Carsland light up, I went back to the room and switched her scooter once again, and she had enough power to make it over to the WoC showing area.













So I just sat back, relaxed and watched the show.  I gave up on photographing WoC when it opened.  I just never got any good shots, so now I dont worry about it.  We had agreed that since the parks closed at 8PM, we wouldnt waste valuable park time on dinner.  However, DTD was open for quite some time, so we decided on the Uva Bar for dinner.  They have one of my most favorite on property Disney foods there and I had that on my mind.  So did PIO.  We both got Lamburgers.  This is mine, I think hers was cooked a little bit more.





Fran got the Fish & Chips, we were going to share a little, but the portion wasnt all that big and she was hungry.  Thats OK, I was plenty happy with my burger!





Im not exactly sure what PIOs DH got now, I think it was pita and guacamole, but he had something else in the cone there.  I guess well have to wait until her report for her to tell us what it is!  





DS got a Beefburger.  Im pretty sure he liked it and ate pretty much all of it.  You know, growing boy and all!  And I caught PIO's Lamburger in the shot as well!





We sat around in the warm California evening, chatting and enjoying the fact that it had finally cooled off for the day.  It was pretty hot and Im just glad that we in CA do not have the humidity found in Florida!  By the time we finished up and settled the check it was probably around 11PM, I dont really remember, but Fran and I were exhausted.  Neither of us can remember a day that we did so much.  As So Cal residents and passholders (me for over 15 years, her for over 30), we never do a commando day.  I remember the realization of becoming a passholder how relaxing it was just to come out, have lunch, ride the Haunted Mansion, shop on Main Street and go home.  Next time we would ride Pirates, next time Star Tours.etc.  Today we did all of those and THEN some!

We bade each other farewell and looked forward to meeting up again in a couple weeks.  Fran and I made it back to the room, having switched scooters one more time before dinner, I didnt have to push her, but we really needed to replace those batteries before going to WDW.  Although even THAT didnt work out as planned (cue the evil foreshadowing music, dum.... da, dum, dum, DUMMMMMMMMMM).

We slept so hard that night I was barely able to wake Fran up to get out of the room by the 11:00AM check out.  I stayed in bed until 9:30AM, noting around 7:30 that the PIO family probably was on their way to LAX for the next part of their adventure!  We called the bellman to pick up our loot and even though, this trip was about riding rides and not shopping, Fran still managed to pick up this much loot (while we were riding rides that she backed out on due to various reasons).  She conveniently had me take packages back to the room each time I exchanged scooters so I really didnt notice how much we had really purchased!  





We finally headed home, and I knew we overdid it because as soon as we arrived home, Fran climbed into her chair and fell asleep.  Unfortunately that evening we had to go to band because our concert was the weekend before and we had taken the previous Tuesday off, plus with our WDW trip coming up, we needed to make as many rehearsals as possible (being in charge and all!).  

So that wraps up the first part of our gamers meet!  I should say that the one game I still play over there, LAST to POST, closed its most recent edition while PIO was enroute, we have since started a new game.

Ill be LAST here, until someone decides to comment.  I hope that I lose this game!


----------



## Leshaface

Wow what a busy day!  First with Pam and now with PIO!!  What fun though.

He drove all the way back to Sacramento that night?!  That's quite a drive.  I guess i'll stop complaining about the 3 hour drive from here

Not gonna lie.  I like when Fran shops since I can't too much   I want to see what she got, especially if she did some shopping at the Haunted Mansion kiosk


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> Wow what a busy day!  First with Pam and now with PIO!!  What fun though.
> 
> He drove all the way back to Sacramento that night?!  That's quite a drive.  I guess i'll stop complaining about the 3 hour drive from here
> 
> Not gonna lie.  I like when Fran shops since I can't too much   I want to see what she got, especially if she did some shopping at the Haunted Mansion kiosk



Unfortunately, for right now most of the stuff gets put right into boxes and get labeled for later.  I can tell you we have the candelabras, the hourglass, the coasters, some pillows and throws.  The HM stuff won't come out until we build the HM room upstairs, but I'm really hoping that once we move in some of this stuff starts to come out on the shelves in big numbers.  We need to pack our shelves and show as much stuff as we can. Today at Theme Park Connection, they needed more in their glass cases in the front.  Ours will be much more concentrated!

I did get pictures of the shopping she did tonight before they packed it up to ship back!


----------



## jedijill

I'm exhausted just reading about your day!  Too bad about the batteries!  

Jill in CO


----------



## mvf-m11c

I forgot to say that I'm glad that you and Fran enjoyed the caramel popcorn that my mom made. She does make good snack foods.

That was a real treat for all of us to ride RSR three times in a row. I had a blast when the ride broke down when we were in the tractor tipping area. We got to see what the background looked like where you don't get to see it clearly when going on the ride. It was a good area to brake down but it would have been better if we were in the town. It was getting warm that afternoon. When I looked back at my pictures during the 2nd time on the ride, we waited about 15 minutes when the ride broke down. 

I remember when you and I were bringing your scooter back to the GCV that the neutral lever on the scooter was not staying in neutral. We had to stop to put it in neutral and we were able to get it back to Alison room.  

I had a fun time that Monday with everyone and it would have been better if I stayed all day with all of you but I had to go home that day with my DB and his GF since they have to be back in Sactown the next day.

I'm glad that everyone was able to go on a lot of rides the rest of the day. You did mention that the scooters were having battery problems when we got back to your room and charging the scooter.

The food from the Uva Bar and Cafe looks great after watching WoC that night. I don't eat at too many sit down restaurants at DTD where I mostly eat on-site. I have passed by Uva Bar and Cafe a lot when my DA and I eat at the ESPN Zone. After looking at your food porn, I will consider eating at the Uva Bar and Cafe one day.

Fran did buy a lot of stuff during the trip but not as much like the D23 Expo in August.

I hope that you, Fran, PiO and her family have a great time in WDW. 




Leshaface said:


> He drove all the way back to Sacramento that night?!  That's quite a drive.  I guess i'll stop complaining about the 3 hour drive from here:



I didn't drove all the way back to Sacramento by myself. I had to go back to Irvine to pick up my brother and his GF. My brother drove most of the way back to Sacramento while I got to rest while he was driving. I left Anaheim around 3:30pm and got to Irvine at 4pm. We left around 4:30pm and we got back home to Sacramento at midnight since we had to battle traffic when leaving SoCal (good thing Sactown traffic is not as bad as SoCal).


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> In our mode of always sharing for the most flavor options, Fran and I split the Gyro sandwich with Tabouleh, and the chicken kebab with Tzatsiki.  All the skewers came with cucumber salad, rice, pita and your choice of protein and sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]



Okay, I loved your meet ups.  And loved your day.  BUT BOY DID I LOVE YOUR FOOD.  Nice place!  I love gyros.  LOVE.  All of your choices look fantastic.  

Hope you day is wonderful, Alison!  

*Jenny, thank you.   *  Oh and love your dancing ring.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


>



 

And the food again!  Boy, it looks good.


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> I'm exhausted just reading about your day!  Too bad about the batteries!
> 
> Jill in CO



You know, I know the shops have meters like that, but I sure wish we did and knew BEFORE we went out to the parks if they were going to die on us.  Perhaps we should invest in one of those.  We have everything else!  



mvf-m11c said:


> I forgot to say that I'm glad that you and Fran enjoyed the caramel popcorn that my mom made. She does make good snack foods.
> 
> That was a real treat for all of us to ride RSR three times in a row. I had a blast when the ride broke down when we were in the tractor tipping area. We got to see what the background looked like where you don't get to see it clearly when going on the ride. It was a good area to brake down but it would have been better if we were in the town. It was getting warm that afternoon. When I looked back at my pictures during the 2nd time on the ride, we waited about 15 minutes when the ride broke down.
> 
> I remember when you and I were bringing your scooter back to the GCV that the neutral lever on the scooter was not staying in neutral. We had to stop to put it in neutral and we were able to get it back to Alison room.
> 
> I had a fun time that Monday with everyone and it would have been better if I stayed all day with all of you but I had to go home that day with my DB and his GF since they have to be back in Sactown the next day.
> 
> I'm glad that everyone was able to go on a lot of rides the rest of the day. You did mention that the scooters were having battery problems when we got back to your room and charging the scooter.
> 
> The food from the Uva Bar and Cafe looks great after watching WoC that night. I don't eat at too many sit down restaurants at DTD where I mostly eat on-site. I have passed by Uva Bar and Cafe a lot when my DA and I eat at the ESPN Zone. After looking at your food porn, I will consider eating at the Uva Bar and Cafe one day.
> 
> Fran did buy a lot of stuff during the trip but not as much like the D23 Expo in August.
> 
> I hope that you, Fran, PiO and her family have a great time in WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't drove all the way back to Sacramento by myself. I had to go back to Irvine to pick up my brother and his GF. My brother drove most of the way back to Sacramento while I got to rest while he was driving. I left Anaheim around 3:30pm and got to Irvine at 4pm. We left around 4:30pm and we got back home to Sacramento at midnight since we had to battle traffic when leaving SoCal (good thing Sactown traffic is not as bad as SoCal).



Yes!  We loved your mom's caramel corn!
Thank you again for your help with the scooter! 
It was sort of a neat place to break down. I agree the town would have been better but there were definitely worse places too!
You should try the Uva Bar sometime, they have a lot of really good food there, it's one of my favorite spots foodwise!
Yes, Fran was restrained, but there weren't nearly as many buying opportunities as there were at the Expo.
Thanks for clarifying on the driving back to Sactown.  I was going to say the same thing, but even so, I think Alicia is amazed at your ability to travel so far so late.  I think her DH does most of the driving!  



lisaviolet said:


> Okay, I loved your meet ups.  And loved your day.  BUT BOY DID I LOVE YOUR FOOD.  Nice place!  I love gyros.  LOVE.  All of your choices look fantastic.
> 
> Hope you day is wonderful, Alison!
> 
> *Jenny, thank you.   *  Oh and love your dancing ring.



OMG!  That place has the best food in DCA as far as I am concerned.  Now I want to go there before any other place, even the Corn Dog Palace and that is saying a LOT.  Maybe if we get a corn dog and a Kebab and split them both I will be happy!  



lisaviolet said:


> And the food again!  Boy, it looks good.



 even with having got stuff from the kiosks at the F&W Festival tonight and including Greece, both of those choices or actually all five look really good!  I need to focus less on food and lose some weight!     

Tomorrow I am going to Argentina and getting a Beef Chimichurri skewer!


----------



## dolphingirl47

What an amazing day apart from the scooter issues. Now I am worried on how the scooter saga plays out. I hope that your WDW trip is not spoiled by more scooter issues. I absolutely adore Haunted Mansion Holiday and can't wait to see it again. I also would have loved to do RSR three times in a row.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

Breaking News!

The chocolate "pudding" in Ireland is the same ole molten center chocolate cake as it was in 2009. I guess the use of the word "pudding" was in the British sense of the word, not the American use.  The sauce was different than in 2009. I liked it better.


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> Breaking News!
> 
> The chocolate "pudding" in Ireland is the same ole molten center chocolate cake as it was in 2009. I guess the use of the word "pudding" was in the British sense of the word, not the American use.  The sauce was different than in 2009. I liked it better.



You just made my day!!!!  Does it have Bailey's sauce??????

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> You just made my day!!!!  Does it have Bailey's sauce??????
> 
> Jill in CO



Yes, and it tasted very "Bailey's", that's why I liked it better, I'll post my pics, but it was a white creamier sauce with a little more alcohol flavor than the one I remembered from before.  I think I'm going to get another one today when we go over there!


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> What an amazing day apart from the scooter issues. Now I am worried on how the scooter saga plays out. I hope that your WDW trip is not spoiled by more scooter issues. I absolutely adore Haunted Mansion Holiday and can't wait to see it again. I also would have loved to do RSR three times in a row.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks!  Yes it was quite fun. I'm just glad we had the scooter issues at DL and this pointed out to us that we needed new batteries before WDW.  Trying to address that issue so far from home and where we need to take buses and not just pushing the scooter back to the Grand would have been disastrous!


----------



## rentayenta

What a wonderful day! Love that you got to ride RSR again without unloading. 

You toured this day like we do.  

The lamb burgers look insanely delicious. That's on my must list for sure. Do they still serve the garlic fries?


----------



## franandaj

One thing about the way we travel is that we tend to overpack.  Luckily the class of service we fly allows three bags complimentary.  Unfortunately DME doesnt account for that.  In fact I think that the people at DME thought we would only have one bag per person.  I always cut the luggage tags in half when I use them, but this time we packed five suitcases all half full so that we didnt need to buy another one to get home. I had to make another luggage tag to have enough for our bags.  Can you tell which one is the Frankentag?





So Im guessing you all read about my lack of sleep trip to WDW and how groggy I felt that morning and just how surreal it was to be getting on a plane when I didnt even feel like I was in my body any more, but that was the good.  Now let me share with you the bad and ugly!  Im not sure if I mentioned that we took the scooter to be looked at after the trip to DL.  Since we knew one had a low battery, but we were not sure what was wrong with the other, we took it to a scooter shop. 

Well the place that was right near DL that we used to take it to moved to Laguna Niguel.  Another ½ an hour at least farther south, but we took it there anyways the next day.  It turns out that even though the scooter was making signs that it was damaged, it was still just the battery, so both scooters needed new batteries.  Since the place in Laguna wanted $215 for replacement or $45 to get it out of hock, we chose the $45.  I had a place in Long Beach that sold me batteries for two scooters for $225, while the quote of $215 was for only one scooter battery replacement.

The only thing was that I had to put the batteries in myself.  While this seemed like a good idea, maybe it wasnt when you hear the rest of the story.  I put both scooter batteries back together and charged them.  After my all nighter and packing, I rode both scooters from our garage to the front of the house to load them into the car.  Each one was running perfectly.  I put mine inside the car and loaded Frans on the lift on the back of the car.  

Eventually we were ready to leave for the airport and we took off.  When we arrived at the airport, I removed Frans scooter from the lift and tried to drive it off.  Dead. As. A. Doornail.  Normally when a scooter has a problem it makes a series of beeps that help you try to identify the problem. Not this time.  No siree! It was just DEAD.  Since we didnt have a lot of time and we were both silly stupid, Fran said, We dont have time for this, put it back in the car and well rent another one once we get there. So I did what she told me.  Luckily my scooter did everything it was supposed to and we were able to get going.  I took the car to the normal parking lot, grabbed the shuttle back and we were on our way.  

She rode the scooter and I walked.  I had forgotten how different they treat you at the airport when one person is able bodied and the other is in a scooter, they really let the person in the scooter off while the other person is responsible for everything of their own and the scooter riders belongings. When both are in scooters they bend over backwards to help you but otherwise, they just leave the person not in a scooter hanging high and dry and wonder why it takes you so long get the belongings back together. Duh! Im doing two peoples stuff, two computers in two bags, everything else, plus putting shoes back on two people, Im sorry Im clogging up the line!!!! DEAL WITH IT!

OK rant over, but its rather annoying that they make you jump through so many hoops and then get irritated with you for not being able to do it on THEIR time frame. So back to the plane, once we got there, I dont remember much about boarding and things, I think I maybe even dropped off to sleep for a few moments, but eventually we got on board and took off.  I took them up on the complimentary champagne cocktail because frankly, after the night I had, I needed it!

After we were in the air for a while, we got our breakfast.  I went with the steel cut oatmeal and berries.  I hope you dont get tired of this, I chose it for my next few flights.  These pictures were taken with my phone, so youll have to excuse the quality.





Fran had some kind of Sante Fe Panini, which was eggs, cheese and some chilis, maybe ham or something like that.  Im pretty sure that mine was the vegetarian option, so hers had meat on it of some kind.





One of the things that I love about flying American First class is that they make these cookies baked on flight just before you are about to land and they are so hot and delicious.  These are macadamia nut or white chocolate or something equally as delicious, I dont remember I was so tired, but they were awesome!  I wish you got more than one!





Once we got to MCO, we took our first monorail ride.  





Pretty soon we were on DME and saw this





And this





And then we were checking in here




















*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

We were assigned to our room pretty quickly and thank goodness.  I snapped these pictures before we trashed the room.

















































Our view













Our owners locker had already been delivered as had our groceries, so I called up Bell Services and had those delivered, and then I unpacked the groceries.  I love when my kitchen is stocked!









I started working on dinner when I realized that there was a key component that I hadnt considered.  My pot to cook dinner, my rice and soup mix were all in my luggage, and I had no idea when that was going to arrive!  DOH!  I started off by chopping the veggies and cooking my sausages.













Luckily, right about that time, the luggage started to arrive and the first bags to show up were the ones that had my cooking pot and ingredients.





While dinner was cooking, the remainder of the bags arrived and I started to hang up some of the clothes and get things ready for the next day. Fran woke from her nap, just as dinner was ready.  





We ate, I chatted online while the tub filled up and then I took a nice hot bath in the Jacuzzi tub before some much needed sleep!


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> Yes, and it tasted very "Bailey's", that's why I liked it better, I'll post my pics, but it was a white creamier sauce with a little more alcohol flavor than the one I remembered from before.  I think I'm going to get another one today when we go over there!



Yum!  16 more days until I can have one!

Jill in CO


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm sorry to hear about the scooter being dead when you got to the airport.

I do enjoy riding the airport MCO monorail. 

The room at Disney's Wildnerness Lodge looks great.


----------



## dgbg100106

You made it to WDW....Congrats, and your day at DCA looked wonderful.

Have a wonderful tiem and enjoy every minute


----------



## kmedina

I got a little backed up, since we were busy with Crap's birthday yesterday. I am going to reply to Disneyland first them read DisneyWorld. It is such a bummer that you had scooter issues again. I hope you were not too sore the next day. Even though you relax and never go full commando, you really seem to get a lot done. Connor is finally tall enough to ride MJJ this trip. We are all excited for that. Looks like you all had a good time there. We have not ridden GRR or Splash in a long time, since Crap and I are not overly fond of getting wet. Like PiO's son, Xander is a huge fan. It is just a matter of time before he finds those rides (hopefully not on our upcoming trip). 

 It really is neat that you got to see PiO and her family at a leisurely pace, and that you would be seeing them again soon. Bret is the best Disneyland guide ever, so it is cool you got to see him too. Sounds like you all had a great time with each other. A cool DISmeet indeed.

I like that you got to try delicacies from Bret's Mom and PIO's hometown. That is pretty neat and yet another reason I love the DIS.


----------



## kmedina

Frakentags!  That is seriously funny. I wonder why they only send one per person. When we fly Southwest, we usually bring two bags per person. I call and ask them to send me more, but I do not have the talent to make a Frakentag. We tend to use less bags when we fly American or United. Crap gets a free bag per passenger on Delta. 

I hope you get the scooter issue worked out soon.  It is a bummer that you had a rough time at the airport due to that. With the new battery, I am bummed it did not work for you. 

Fran's breakfast on the plane looks fantastic. 

It always seems like we need something from the bag that has yet to arrive. I am glad we're not the only ones that happens to. Thank goodness the bags arrived in time though. Your meal looks delicious.


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> Unfortunately, for right now most of the stuff gets put right into boxes and get labeled for later.  I can tell you we have the candelabras, the hourglass, the coasters, some pillows and throws.  The HM stuff won't come out until we build the HM room upstairs, but I'm really hoping that once we move in some of this stuff starts to come out on the shelves in big numbers.  We need to pack our shelves and show as much stuff as we can. Today at Theme Park Connection, they needed more in their glass cases in the front.  Ours will be much more concentrated!
> 
> I did get pictures of the shopping she did tonight before they packed it up to ship back!



Can we please get moving on this whole house ordeal so you can start on the HM room please!? 

More shopping??  



mvf-m11c said:


> I didn't drove all the way back to Sacramento by myself. I had to go back to Irvine to pick up my brother and his GF. My brother drove most of the way back to Sacramento while I got to rest while he was driving. I left Anaheim around 3:30pm and got to Irvine at 4pm. We left around 4:30pm and we got back home to Sacramento at midnight since we had to battle traffic when leaving SoCal (good thing Sactown traffic is not as bad as SoCal).



That's good that you had someone to travel with.  I think that drive would be awful by yourself 



franandaj said:


> Thanks for clarifying on the driving back to Sactown.  I was going to say the same thing, but even so, I think Alicia is amazed at your ability to travel so far so late.  I think her DH does most of the driving!



 Sometimes DH gets too tired to drive after the grapevine so i'll take over, which is fine with me.


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> Breaking News!
> 
> The chocolate "pudding" in Ireland is the same ole molten center chocolate cake as it was in 2009. I guess the use of the word "pudding" was in the British sense of the word, not the American use.  The sauce was different than in 2009. I liked it better.



OH MAN AM I EXCITED!  I was just looking at this last night and thought it looked great.  But now that you gave it even further approval, i'm ecstatic!

What a nice room at the Wilderness Lodge!  Can't wait to stay here one day.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I got a little backed up, since we were busy with Crap's birthday yesterday. I am going to reply to Disneyland first them read DisneyWorld. It is such a bummer that you had scooter issues again. I hope you were not too sore the next day. Even though you relax and never go full commando, you really seem to get a lot done. Connor is finally tall enough to ride MJJ this trip. We are all excited for that. Looks like you all had a good time there. We have not ridden GRR or Splash in a long time, since Crap and I are not overly fond of getting wet. Like PiO's son, Xander is a huge fan. It is just a matter of time before he finds those rides (hopefully not on our upcoming trip).
> 
> It really is neat that you got to see PiO and her family at a leisurely pace, and that you would be seeing them again soon. Bret is the best Disneyland guide ever, so it is cool you got to see him too. Sounds like you all had a great time with each other. A cool DISmeet indeed.
> 
> I like that you got to try delicacies from Bret's Mom and PIO's hometown. That is pretty neat and yet another reason I love the DIS.



Hope Crap had a great birthday yesterday. That is nice to hear that Connor is able to ride MJJ during your trip. I didn't ride GRR on Monday with PiO, her family and Alison since I am not a huge fan of wet rides. Xander and PiO DS will be perfect for each other so they can go ride GRR all day long. 

It was a great DISmeet and this is one that I will remember for a long time. 




Leshaface said:


> That's good that you had someone to travel with.  I think that drive would be awful by yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes DH gets too tired to drive after the grapevine so i'll take over, which is fine with me.



It is good to have someone else that can drive you especially for that long drive.  I have driven solo before to SoCal and back with only a few stops (mostly for gas and food and I also stop on the way to my grandmothers). So I am use to driving solo for 7 hours with a few stops. Mostly I leave around noon during my trips when I head back to Sacramento. 

Going through the Grapevine can be daunting but when you pass it, going on 5 or 99 is a breeze.


----------



## rentayenta

Red sharpie to the rescue! 


I want to like oatmeal, I really do, but I cannot get past the consistency. Same with bananas. 


Stocked kitchen.  You're a woman after my own heart. I seriously like gasped when I saw it.  Food and feeding make me happy.


----------



## TifffanyD

I was super happy when we had our kitchen stocked at Aulani! Aoooo nice to be able to go upstairs and get food!


----------



## ACDSNY

What a rough start to what I hope is otherwise a great vacation.  Your view a VWL looks so relaxing.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> What a wonderful day! Love that you got to ride RSR again without unloading.
> 
> You toured this day like we do.
> 
> The lamb burgers look insanely delicious. That's on my must list for sure. Do they still serve the garlic fries?



I couldn't believe when they let us go again! But then again it was difficult for Fran to load the vehicle so it was also very considerate.

If that is how you tour, we'll catch you at the pool! We thought we were going to die the next day!

The lamb burger IS insanely delicious! I've had them elsewhere and none are as good as that, even mine!



jedijill said:


> Yum!  16 more days until I can have one!
> 
> Jill in CO



You won't be disapointed!



mvf-m11c said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the scooter being dead when you got to the airport.
> 
> I do enjoy riding the airport MCO monorail.
> 
> The room at Disney's Wildnerness Lodge looks great.



Leaving the scoot behind put a damper on an already surreal day.

I can tell you after switching resorts, that was a much bigger room though on the surface they look identical.



dgbg100106 said:


> You made it to WDW....Congrats, and your day at DCA looked wonderful.
> 
> Have a wonderful tiem and enjoy every minute



I'm so glad to finally be here!



kmedina said:


> I got a little backed up, since we were busy with Crap's birthday yesterday. I am going to reply to Disneyland first them read DisneyWorld. It is such a bummer that you had scooter issues again. I hope you were not too sore the next day. Even though you relax and never go full commando, you really seem to get a lot done. Connor is finally tall enough to ride MJJ this trip. We are all excited for that. Looks like you all had a good time there. We have not ridden GRR or Splash in a long time, since Crap and I are not overly fond of getting wet. Like PiO's son, Xander is a huge fan. It is just a matter of time before he finds those rides (hopefully not on our upcoming trip).
> 
> *It really is neat that you got to see PiO and her family at a leisurely pace, *and that you would be seeing them again soon. Bret is the best Disneyland guide ever, so it is cool you got to see him too. Sounds like you all had a great time with each other. A cool DISmeet indeed.
> 
> I like that you got to try delicacies from Bret's Mom and PIO's hometown. That is pretty neat and yet another reason I love the DIS.



I glad you were able to get caught up. I'm laughing at the bold because this was the most commando I remember ever going! Fran and and I have NEVER done that many rides together and I haven't done the parks like that in over 25 years!



kmedina said:


> Frakentags!  That is seriously funny. I wonder why they only send one per person. When we fly Southwest, we usually bring two bags per person. I call and ask them to send me more, but I do not have the talent to make a Frakentag. We tend to use less bags when we fly American or United. Crap gets a free bag per passenger on Delta.
> 
> I hope you get the scooter issue worked out soon.  It is a bummer that you had a rough time at the airport due to that. With the new battery, I am bummed it did not work for you.
> 
> Fran's breakfast on the plane looks fantastic.
> 
> It always seems like we need something from the bag that has yet to arrive. I am glad we're not the only ones that happens to. Thank goodness the bags arrived in time though. Your meal looks delicious.



We're dealing with the scooter thing, but its not the same as having our own. I probably didn't attach a wire securely enough and it was juggled out of place on the way to the airport.  That's the only thing I can think of.



Leshaface said:


> *Can we please get moving on this whole house ordeal so you can start on the HM room please!?
> *
> More shopping??
> 
> That's good that you had someone to travel with.  I think that drive would be awful by yourself
> 
> Sometimes DH gets too tired to drive after the grapevine so i'll take over, which is fine with me.



The bold made me totally LOL while I read it at Epcot yesterday. Fran was shopping again, so I took out my phone, when I saw this I thought it was so funny because I'm so ready to be done with it and move on.

I won't drive over the Grapevine. I don't mind LA traffic nor the straight road on the 5 or 99, but no grapevine for me. I used to be OK but now the altitude and curves just make me totally white knuckle it.



Leshaface said:


> OH MAN AM I EXCITED!  I was just looking at this last night and thought it looked great.  But now that you gave it even further approval, i'm ecstatic!
> 
> What a nice room at the Wilderness Lodge!  Can't wait to stay here one day.



That was my favorite dessert of the festival! I'm glad it's the same cake.

We are already looking forward to our next stay at VWL, but plan to spend more time relaxing at the resort.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Red sharpie to the rescue!
> 
> 
> I want to like oatmeal, I really do, but I cannot get past the consistency. Same with bananas.
> 
> 
> Stocked kitchen.  You're a woman after my own heart. I seriously like gasped when I saw it.  Food and feeding make me happy.



Sharpie and a highlighter! 

It has already come in handy having a kitchen stocked like at home. I don't know how Fran gets so hungry, but the ham sandwiches, bagels and yogurt have been perfect!



TifffanyD said:


> I was super happy when we had our kitchen stocked at Aulani! Aoooo nice to be able to go upstairs and get food!



It makes me very happy knowing I don't have have to go find a QS to order way too much food and that I have stuff I like right there!



ACDSNY said:


> What a rough start to what I hope is otherwise a great vacation.  Your view a VWL looks so relaxing.



It was, I had hoped we would see some wildlife but we never did. The most I saw was a butterfly when I was waiting for the bellman to pick up our bags.


----------



## franandaj

So after a few hours of sleep I found myself wide awake at 3:30AM Eastern Time!  After about 30 minutes of trying to go back to sleep, I gave up and got into the bathtub.  That sort of helped me out and by around 5:00AM I was falling back asleep again, only to be awakened my Mike Wazowski with a Monsters University wake up call at 6:30AM.  We were able to get up and going as we had an 8:20 breakfast reservation at the Grand Floridian at 1900 Park Fare.  We had been placed all the way at the end of the hallway, so we started our trek.





We had decided that the best route was going to be to take a boat to MK and then the Monorail to the GF.  But first we stopped in the lovely lobby of the Villas to take a look around.  Hopefully we took some better photos before checkout yesterday that I can share later!





















Then we took the trek back up to the main lobby.  You see We Go Shop (who by the way did an EXCELLENT job) made one small mistake.  They bought us Dr. Pepper in bottles, not DIET Dr. Pepper.  When I called they simply asked us to leave the wrong item with the Bell Desk and they would exchange it out for us.  So we stopped by there on our way to the dock.





The swamp outside the Villas.













And the Mickey topiary that greets you as you approach your Villa.  Both of us were too tired to take a picture of him last night.









Love the light fixtures!





We would be back for a photo op on that bridge.





Here we are on our way to the boat.









Last time we stayed here, our room was on the top floor of the right hand side of this building.





We arrived at the end of the boat dock.  Im sorry Maam but the next HA boat will not be by for another 45 minutes.  So much for taking the boat to our reservation that was in now less than half an hour. We headed back to the building.





Since our plans had been completely destroyed we checked with the Concierge who was able to put a note in our reservation that we were running late and on the way so as not to cancel it.  Then we headed to the bus stop.  New plan.  Head to MK and catch the Monorail to the GF.  A look back from the Bus Stop.









And here is our bus!



 

Next up Breakfast and Pooh!  Not two things that normally combine happily!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can't believe that the DIS ate another one of my posts. What a pain that one of the scooters broke down just as you arrived at the airport. Breakfast looked surprisingly tasty for airline food. I just love Wilderness Lodge. This is such a pretty resort. One of those days I will get to stay there, too.

Corinna


----------



## Linda67

Love all the photos of WL - such a beautiful resort 
Hope your journey to breakfast went smoothly after the crazy situation with the boat


----------



## Leshaface

mvf-m11c said:


> It is good to have someone else that can drive you especially for that long drive.  I have driven solo before to SoCal and back with only a few stops (mostly for gas and food and I also stop on the way to my grandmothers). So I am use to driving solo for 7 hours with a few stops. Mostly I leave around noon during my trips when I head back to Sacramento.
> 
> Going through the Grapevine can be daunting but when you pass it, going on 5 or 99 is a breeze.



The Grapevine is the part I hate the most.  Coming back home, as soon as you're off it, it's pretty quick I think.

Do you take the 99 straight through or do you take the 5 going home?



franandaj said:


> The bold made me totally LOL while I read it at Epcot yesterday. Fran was shopping again, so I took out my phone, when I saw this I thought it was so funny because I'm so ready to be done with it and move on.
> 
> I won't drive over the Grapevine. I don't mind LA traffic nor the straight road on the 5 or 99, but no grapevine for me. I used to be OK but now the altitude and curves just make me totally white knuckle it.
> 
> 
> That was my favorite dessert of the festival! I'm glad it's the same cake.
> 
> We are already looking forward to our next stay at VWL, but plan to spend more time relaxing at the resort.



I feel the same way about the Grapevine. And some people just speed right through those curves like no big deal 

Do you feel that the transportation from VWL to the parks and back is pretty quick?  It seems so far out of the way, but it's such a great resort.  We'll be there on Tuesday, I think, for dinner at AP


----------



## Leshaface

A Monsters U wake up call?!  Can life seriously get any better right now?!

Just as I asked about the transportation, I read about your boat ordeal   Great idea to stop by the concierge desk to have them call for you


----------



## kmedina

You are getting me so excited about our trip with all of those fantastic pictures. That is the hotel we are staying at. 

I was wondering how you were getting so much done with PIO and Bret in such great timing. It makes sense that it was not leisurely. You must have handled everything really well, because your writing made it all seem smooth even with the scooter issues. I am full out commando, so I drag Crap and the boys along.


----------



## lisaviolet

Loved it,  Alison.    Thank you for updating us.  I enjoyed the walk from your door to the dock to the bus stop.  Sorry it had to be that way but loved the photo walk.  

Hope the rest of the day was wonderful.


----------



## mvf-m11c

More great photos from the WL.  It would be nice one day to stay onsite but that will be along time until I stay onsite at WDW.



franandaj said:


> Leaving the scoot behind put a damper on an already surreal day.
> 
> I can tell you after switching resorts, that was a much bigger room though on the surface they look identical.



Out of the GCV at the DLR and VWL at WDW, which one did you like the best? 




Leshaface said:


> The Grapevine is the part I hate the most.  Coming back home, as soon as you're off it, it's pretty quick I think.
> 
> Do you take the 99 straight through or do you take the 5 going home?



The Grapevine is always the difficult part of the trip when driving. But for me the difficult part when driving on the Grapevine is going to SoCal. When I leave SoCal back to Sacramento, it doesn't seem that difficult when driving to SoCal then leaving SoCal. Maybe it is just me but when driving back to NorCal there isn't too many uphills leaving SoCal then going to SoCal.

I mostly take 99 when I go to to SoCal and back. But there are family members and friends that like going on 5 over 99 and I go along with what direction they want to go. Going on 5 is faster where it is open over 99 but 99 has more places to stop on the way (like Fresno & Bakersfield). Everyone has their own preferences of which highway they like to drive from NorCal to SoCal.


----------



## Pinkocto

I've been trying to catch up for probably two days, but each time I've come back to read there's been another update 

What a pain with all the scooter problems. And doubly frustrating how it made things at the airport. 

Those fish and chips at the UVA bar look fabulous!!! 

I'm surprised not all the boats are equipped for HA. 

Your day with PIO and family sounded intense! I'll admit I got a chuckle out of how much shopping Fran was still able to do though. She made good use of her time! 

Bonus that the lava cake wasn't discontinued like previously thought.


----------



## John's Mom

Alison, I started your TR so late, but I've finally caught up.


----------



## TifffanyD

On my way to Disney for our meetup. Hooray!!!!


----------



## SunDial

TifffanyD said:
			
		

> On my way to Disney for our meetup. Hooray!!!!



I am leaving now too. Stopping at ESPN for runner packet pickup. Then to resort. Might head to MK for a couple of hours before the cruise.

Looking foward to meeting everyone tonight


----------



## lisaviolet

TifffanyD said:


> On my way to Disney for our meetup. Hooray!!!!





SunDial said:


> I am leaving now too. Stopping at ESPN for runner packet pickup. Then to resort. Might head to MK for a couple of hours before the cruise.
> 
> Looking foward to meeting everyone tonight



Have fun!


----------



## rentayenta

Breakfast and Pooh always go together. 



Great shots of the VWL. It's very peaceful. Looks like a more woodsy, and dated, GCV. Love to try it one day. 



Glad you were able to make the soda swap with We Go Shop. May have to try them on our next trip.


----------



## TifffanyD

Sitting at Saratoga waiting for my room. Been here since 2 and hoping it is soon so I can rest a bit


----------



## Luvchefmic

Glad you are all up here See you real soon


----------



## SunDial

Luvchefmic said:
			
		

> Glad you are all up here See you real soon



Not checking email hmmmmm


----------



## Luvchefmic

SunDial said:


> Not checking email hmmmmm



yeah I figured as much when I answered your last email...BUT...what else is new
 you are the worse person I know when it comes to email  and I will tell you that again when I see you ....rotten man


----------



## SunDial

From tonight's cruise.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Very nice picture ! Wish I could have been there too but looking forward to the weekend Good Night you better get some sleep


----------



## ACDSNY

Lovely picture of tonight's DISmeet, you're all smiling so you must have been having fun.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Great group picture.


----------



## spiritsim

Nice pic but who is who?? lol


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> I can't believe that the DIS ate another one of my posts. What a pain that one of the scooters broke down just as you arrived at the airport. Breakfast looked surprisingly tasty for airline food. I just love Wilderness Lodge. This is such a pretty resort. One of those days I will get to stay there, too.
> 
> Corinna



I hate when the DIS eats my posts! I have been pleasantly surprised by the food we get on American.  The VWL is definitely a nice resort. I'm looking forward to a longer stay there next time.



Linda67 said:


> Love all the photos of WL - such a beautiful resort
> Hope your journey to breakfast went smoothly after the crazy situation with the boat



The day does end up just getting better! 



Leshaface said:


> I feel the same way about the Grapevine. And some people just speed right through those curves like no big deal
> 
> Do you feel that the transportation from VWL to the parks and back is pretty quick?  It seems so far out of the way, but it's such a great resort.  We'll be there on Tuesday, I think, for dinner at AP



Just looking over the sides of the cliffs gives me goosebumps!

I don't find the transportation any different than other resorts with bus as their primary transport. Also unless you're in a scooter you can take a boat to the contemporary or MK. It's a lot less secluded than AK. We're looking forward to staying there in 2015 when we are bringing our friends Jim and Alberto.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Between your pictures of VWL and another Dissers thread I follow I would stay there in a heart beat  She also raved about the food at Artist Pointe...my wish list is ever growing


----------



## lisaviolet

Oh Alison.  I'm going to have a rum and coke tonight and wiggle my nose and see what happens.   

Think good thoughts.  

Hope you're all having a lovely, lovely time.


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> A Monsters U wake up call?!  Can life seriously get any better right now?!
> 
> Just as I asked about the transportation, I read about your boat ordeal   Great idea to stop by the concierge desk to have them call for you



I hope that you set one up for you guys for tomorrow morning!  So glad you made it by tonight even if it was really late!



kmedina said:


> You are getting me so excited about our trip with all of those fantastic pictures. That is the hotel we are staying at.
> 
> I was wondering how you were getting so much done with PIO and Bret in such great timing. It makes sense that it was not leisurely. You must have handled everything really well, because your writing made it all seem smooth even with the scooter issues. I am full out commando, so I drag Crap and the boys along.



I'm sure you will love WL, we do!

If we don't go back to the room mid day for a nap, the trip is not leisurely!  Anything that goes from open to close no matter how slowly we get from ride to ride is considered commando!  Normally we get back to the room for at least an hours nap!



lisaviolet said:


> Loved it,  Alison.    Thank you for updating us.  I enjoyed the walk from your door to the dock to the bus stop.  Sorry it had to be that way but loved the photo walk.
> 
> Hope the rest of the day was wonderful.



I'm glad we took the walk too since we never got back that way again on the trip!



mvf-m11c said:


> More great photos from the WL.  It would be nice one day to stay onsite but that will be along time until I stay onsite at WDW.
> 
> Out of the GCV at the DLR and VWL at WDW, which one did you like the best?



I would have to say that I will always choose the VGC.  It is by far my most favorite resort, sort of because it totally feels like home when we are there also because the one bedroom villas are so spacious and have two bathroom!  



Pinkocto said:


> I've been trying to catch up for probably two days, but each time I've come back to read there's been another update
> 
> What a pain with all the scooter problems. And doubly frustrating how it made things at the airport.
> 
> Those fish and chips at the UVA bar look fabulous!!!
> 
> I'm surprised not all the boats are equipped for HA.
> 
> Your day with PIO and family sounded intense! I'll admit I got a chuckle out of how much shopping Fran was still able to do though. She made good use of her time!
> 
> Bonus that the lava cake wasn't discontinued like previously thought.



Then I'm probably going to throw you yet again!  I know re the shopping Fran did, I'm not sure how she snuck it in, but when we checked out, the evidence was overwhelming!  

That cake was awesome, but not sure I'll get a chance to eat it again. Too many foods, so little time (and appetite!)


----------



## franandaj

John's Mom said:


> Alison, I started your TR so late, but I've finally caught up.



  I'm glad you made it over here.  I hope you joined in where the TR started and didn't read along from the beginning!  



TifffanyD said:


> On my way to Disney for our meetup. Hooray!!!!



Yay!    It was so much fun!  Glad we got to meet!



SunDial said:


> I am leaving now too. Stopping at ESPN for runner packet pickup. Then to resort. Might head to MK for a couple of hours before the cruise.
> 
> Looking foward to meeting everyone tonight



I'm so glad you made it last night too!



rentayenta said:


> Breakfast and Pooh always go together.
> 
> Great shots of the VWL. It's very peaceful. Looks like a more woodsy, and dated, GCV. Love to try it one day.
> 
> Glad you were able to make the soda swap with We Go Shop. May have to try them on our next trip.



Breakfast and Pooh, yes, breakfast and Poo, well that's another story!  

The VWL are definitely dated, but that is part of their charm.  We Go shop rocked, I will use them again.



TifffanyD said:


> Sitting at Saratoga waiting for my room. Been here since 2 and hoping it is soon so I can rest a bit



I'm sorry it took so long!



Luvchefmic said:


> Glad you are all up here See you real soon



Yup, we did all see each other, and what fun it was!



SunDial said:


> From tonight's cruise.





spiritsim said:


> Nice pic but who is who?? lol





Luvchefmic said:


> Left to Right:
> 
> Pio, Pio DS, Behind them. Pio DH and then I presume Ed ( as we try & try to meet and it hasn't happened yet  so its a guess ) back to front Fran, Alison, Bobbi, her sister Nancy, Tiffany ? and her DH ?
> 
> Missing ? the rest of US



Thanks for the pic Ed, and thanks for the play by play Ruthie!


----------



## dgbg100106

The group picture is just lovely...  I so wish we were there with you all...  I feel so left out!

I know you all had a wonderful time. How was the cruise?


----------



## franandaj

Luvchefmic said:


> Between your pictures of VWL and another Dissers thread I follow I would stay there in a heart beat  She also raved about the food at Artist Pointe...my wish list is ever growing



We'll make sure you stay there at least once!



dgbg100106 said:


> The group picture is just lovely...  I so wish we were there with you all...  I feel so left out!
> 
> I know you all had a wonderful time. How was the cruise?



It was a great time, the cruise was awesome.  Totally unexpected stuff in addition to what we expected.  It was way more than I dreamed and the fireworks were awesome too!


----------



## franandaj

So we got ourselves loaded up on the bus.  I had forgot how it worked when one person was on a scooter and one was not, so I didnt load the bus when Fran did. I could see her talking to the bus driver, but didnt know what she said. Then everyone else got on and me, and we sat down.  As we pulled out of the WL, the driver said, Those who were asking about the Grand Floridian, I just got my next assignment and after I drop off at the MK, its back to the WL and on to the GF.

I asked, so is that quicker than taking the Monorail from the MK? and he told me that it definitely was.  When we got to the MK, he came back to unload Frans scooter, and she told him that we were going to the GF.  

If I had known that, I would have gone directly over there. I guess Fran wasnt those who were asking about the GF, it was the other group of people on our bus. (There was only us and another group of about six). So back to the WL and on to GF we headed!

When we arrived we were unloaded and went right inside.  I never tire of these classic vehicles that they have parked out front.





So we went on in.













They had Fran park her scooter outside in a courtyard and we had never been out here before.  Love the Mary Poppins topiary!





The room was pretty busy and noisy.





So if you remember, the day before (wow was it only a day ago?) Fran said that we would rent a scooter so that I didnt have to walk.  The day before I was saying that we could wait until we got to the Beach Club, I really wouldnt be walking that much.however, as we were on the little walk that we took (in the last post), my tendon in my left foot started to hurt really bad.  I didnt say anything, but I was thinking maybe I wont make it to the Beach Club.

So once we got seated, Fran immediately went to work on finding a scooter.  Actually she had been searching on her phone while we were on the bus.  She had already picked out a company, so she started calling them as soon as we were seated.  Since she was on the phone, I had to take this selfie with Mary Poppins.





Pretty soon Fran was off the phone with the scooter company and it turned out they could have one to us that morning.  Luckily she was off the phone in time to participate in all these other photos because I didnt pay $25+pp to take selfies with all the characters!!!



]

















Then it was time to hit the buffet.  Pretty much the same as I remembered it in January.



















































 


*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

Normally I dont go for eggs on a buffet, but these were cooked so wonderfully I couldnt resist!  They were perfectly undercooked for me.  And I obviously got some Mickey waffles.





Here is Frans plate





I got a bowl of strawberry soup.





Fran got another plate.





This was my last plate.





And hers





The Mad Hatter stopped by since we missed him before.  I was impressed that he remembered!









At that point we got a call from the scooter company that they were about to deliver the scooter to the VWL and that we had to be there to pick it up.  They couldnt leave it with Bell Servicesso they rerouted the driver to the GF where we were!

With both of us scootered up, we decided to head over the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Luvchefmic

thank you for what you said about WL  so sweet & we will talk more about that

Love your pictures I haven't eaten at 1900 for breakfast in a very long time, had dinner there on my birthday in Sept and it was fabulous !  I'll be posting that soon 

You know no matter how I try I just can't get the selfie pictures down  guess I better practice you look great  So wonderful that the scooter guy diverted over to you, what a time saver !


----------



## ACDSNY

Great pics of your 1900 breakfast.  That's wonderful you were able to get a scooter so quick, I'm looking forward to your next update.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I got to see your group picture on the Old Fogies thread yesterday and it was a great group photo.

That is great news to hear that you are able to get a scooter during your trip without renting one at the parks. I remember during my WDW last year in October/November that my family got a scooter & ECV and it took us awhile to sign the waiver of using the ECV. It did took part of our time when we are at the park. 

Very nice photos from the GF and breakfast from 1900. I will look forward to your next update.


----------



## Linda67

Looks like a fun time at 1900 PF
Must get myself over there at some point, if only to try the strawberry soup !


----------



## kmedina

Breakfast looks fantastic. I love all of the character pictures (even the selfies). Mostly, I think it is sweet that Fran arranged the scooter for you before you even mentioned your pain.  You did the same for her by automatically giving her the one working scooter. The love you two share is awesome.


----------



## TifffanyD

Mmmmmm strawberry soup. Haven't had that in so long. Have had DCL's version but it's not the same.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Good Morning Tiffany Just wanted to say Hi to you and Matt  So very nice to meet you yesterday !  When are you heading home ?  Hope to talk to you soon, 

Ruthie


----------



## TifffanyD

Luvchefmic said:


> Good Morning Tiffany Just wanted to say Hi to you and Matt  So very nice to meet you yesterday !  When are you heading home ?  Hope to talk to you soon,  Ruthie



It was great meeting you too! We will head home today. Not sure if/what we will do first. Was thinking bowling but still sick so might skip


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> We'll make sure you stay there at least once!
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great time, the cruise was awesome.  Totally unexpected stuff in addition to what we expected.  It was way more than I dreamed and the fireworks were awesome too!



That is so amazing!

That is wonderful that it was MORE than expected!


----------



## dgbg100106

Breakfast looks awesome....  Do you find the character breakfasts crowded?  There has to be a ton of children?

How loud does it get?  David is a little hard of hearing and the loud crowd noises get to him sometimes.


----------



## John's Mom

Alison, I had to start the TR from the beginning.  Didn't want to miss anything, especially the food porn.  

I've been meaning to tell you that Fran looks so much like my husband's aunt (of course, when she was much younger).  Every time I see Fran's picture, I think fondly of Aunt Helen.


----------



## dolphingirl47

That breakfast looks amazing and strawberry soup for breakfast is just my idea of heaven. That was a bit of good luck that the bus took you right to the Grand Floridian and that you had the scooter before you left the hotel.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

Last full day is coming to a close...we are on our way to the MNSSHP to meet up with PIO and other folks. It sure has been fun and the fun isn't over yet.   I won't be able to get into the TR fully as we have have about 36 hours at home before we turn around and hopnon a plane to Atlanta. 

Once I get back i'll do my best, but don't forget I still have my Expo TR to finish so I waill be tag teaming betwwen the two once I get back.wish us a happy Halloween party and you can always jlin in on PIo's report whwn she gets home in a week or so. I'm sure she will post a link here and her story will be interesting as wel since she took a detour to Phoenix, the Southwest and many points inbetween.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can't believe that your trip is nearly over. Time definitely flies. Have fun at the Halloween party.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

Almost over?  Enjoy MNSSHP! Its a total blast.  Don't forget to get your pictures with the hitchhiking ghosts.


----------



## Pinkocto

Last full day already!? Glad you're having such a great trip  

That was so sweet if Fran to fix the scooter situation when she did. And very cool they delivered it to the GF. 

Breakfast looks great. I've canceled two reservations there so far, hopefully one day I can keep one. 

I love when bus magic happens, it makes things so nice. I must say that the location of everything in CA really won me over, it was fabulous having everything so close.


----------



## dgbg100106

Hard to believe that it is almost the last day!

Have a wonderful time, and enjoy your Happy Halloween!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Love the pictures of the character breakfast! Adorable! It was great meeting you! Enjoy the party tonight! The pins are cute but get in line early those lines get long! 

Enjoy and safe flight home.


----------



## rentayenta

Safe travels today ladies.


----------



## rentayenta

Great group shot!  How did I miss that?  


Love the character photos too. Such happy faces!  


Sounds like all of the meets were a great success.


----------



## kmedina

Another trip to Atlanta!  This is a busy month for you. Hope you had a great time at MNSSHP to wrap up your WDW trip.


----------



## lisaviolet

rentayenta said:


> Almost over?  Enjoy MNSSHP! Its a total blast.  Don't forget to get your pictures with the hitchhiking ghosts.





rentayenta said:


> Safe travels today ladies.



 to both.  

I know, I can't believe it.


----------



## franandaj

Luvchefmic said:


> thank you for what you said about WL  so sweet & we will talk more about that
> 
> Love your pictures I haven't eaten at 1900 for breakfast in a very long time, had dinner there on my birthday in Sept and it was fabulous !  I'll be posting that soon
> 
> You know no matter how I try I just can't get the selfie pictures down  guess I better practice you look great  So wonderful that the scooter guy diverted over to you, what a time saver !



We'll figure out something for VWL!  I cant wait to see your pics from 1900.  I got good at the selfies on the cruises since Fran would be tired and I would run around the ship doing stuff with no one to take my picture.

Sorry about last night, I just started fading so fast, we had to get out of there.  Besides, if I didn't get home by midnight, the bus would have turned into a pumpkin!



ACDSNY said:


> Great pics of your 1900 breakfast.  That's wonderful you were able to get a scooter so quick, I'm looking forward to your next update.



It worked out very well.  Hopefully with a lot of time to kill in the next few hours, I will get something written.



mvf-m11c said:


> I got to see your group picture on the Old Fogies thread yesterday and it was a great group photo.
> 
> That is great news to hear that you are able to get a scooter during your trip without renting one at the parks. I remember during my WDW last year in October/November that my family got a scooter & ECV and it took us awhile to sign the waiver of using the ECV. It did took part of our time when we are at the park.
> 
> Very nice photos from the GF and breakfast from 1900. I will look forward to your next update.



It's nice to have a scooter that you can take back to your hotel, sometimes the walk from the room is a killer all by itself!



Linda67 said:


> Looks like a fun time at 1900 PF
> Must get myself over there at some point, if only to try the strawberry soup !



We go there just for the soup.  Otherwise the offerings are fairly similar to other locations with character breakfasts.



kmedina said:


> Breakfast looks fantastic. I love all of the character pictures (even the selfies). Mostly, I think it is sweet that Fran arranged the scooter for you before you even mentioned your pain.  You did the same for her by automatically giving her the one working scooter. The love you two share is awesome.



 



TifffanyD said:


> Mmmmmm strawberry soup. Haven't had that in so long. Have had DCL's version but it's not the same.



The one at Palo is a little more herbaceous, we like it to but this one wins hands down!


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> That is so amazing!
> 
> That is wonderful that it was MORE than expected!



It was really great, I'm not sure that I can do it justice with pictures, since I didn't take any, but hopefully PIO's TR will show just how great it was.  You saw the group pic from Ed (SunDial).



dgbg100106 said:


> Breakfast looks awesome....  Do you find the character breakfasts crowded?  There has to be a ton of children?
> 
> How loud does it get?  David is a little hard of hearing and the loud crowd noises get to him sometimes.



There are quite a bit of kids, and they are definitely always busy.  We were not the only Childfree peeps in there though and they have a number of two-tops set up, and I'm sure they are not for single parents.

It can be hit or miss, sometimes they are great and pretty casual.  Other times, you get a screaming kid who is either afraid of the characters or just plain having a bad day, but the parent refuses to improve the enjoyment of others around and just tells them to "shut up".  I think the later you go to breakfast, they better chance for quiet you have. Most families with little kids want to get into MK ASAP.



John's Mom said:


> Alison, I had to start the TR from the beginning.  Didn't want to miss anything, especially the food porn.
> 
> I've been meaning to tell you that Fran looks so much like my husband's aunt (of course, when she was much younger).  Every time I see Fran's picture, I think fondly of Aunt Helen.



Well, I'm glad you're enjoying the food porn!  That is something I like to feel proud of.  I will have to tell her about her resemblance to Aunt Helen.



dolphingirl47 said:


> That breakfast looks amazing and strawberry soup for breakfast is just my idea of heaven. That was a bit of good luck that the bus took you right to the Grand Floridian and that you had the scooter before you left the hotel.
> 
> Corinna



For the most part, we had a lot of pixie dust this trip.    :  We lucked out on a lot of occasions, so for the most part it was a good trip.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I can't believe that your trip is nearly over. Time definitely flies. Have fun at the Halloween party.
> 
> Corinna



I know, with every GREAT experience and DISmeet we had I knew it was just one step closer to being over.



rentayenta said:


> Almost over?  Enjoy MNSSHP! Its a total blast.  Don't forget to get your pictures with the hitchhiking ghosts.



I think we did, PIO took care of that.



Pinkocto said:


> Last full day already!? Glad you're having such a great trip
> 
> That was so sweet if Fran to fix the scooter situation when she did. And very cool they delivered it to the GF.
> 
> Breakfast looks great. I've canceled two reservations there so far, hopefully one day I can keep one.
> 
> I love when bus magic happens, it makes things so nice. I must say that the location of everything in CA really won me over, it was fabulous having everything so close.



She is very sweet and takes wonderful care of me.  You really need to go there sometime, you won't regret it, especially if you are staying there!  I do find that I get annoyed having to wait for buses and boats and things, it is nice having everything right there, but then again there are so many more resorts and different experiences to be had at WDW they have to have space in between them all.



dgbg100106 said:


> Hard to believe that it is almost the last day!
> 
> Have a wonderful time, and enjoy your Happy Halloween!



Thanks!  We had a very nice time!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Love the pictures of the character breakfast! Adorable! It was great meeting you! Enjoy the party tonight! The pins are cute but get in line early those lines get long!
> 
> Enjoy and safe flight home.



We had fun at the party, but still there wasn't enough time to do much of anything and see what we wanted.  That's the trouble with Disney, too much to do, so little time!



rentayenta said:


> Safe travels today ladies.





rentayenta said:


> Great group shot!  How did I miss that?
> 
> 
> Love the character photos too. Such happy faces!
> 
> 
> Sounds like all of the meets were a great success.



Thank you!   the meets were great fun!



kmedina said:


> Another trip to Atlanta!  This is a busy month for you. Hope you had a great time at MNSSHP to wrap up your WDW trip.



Well, it's only my first time to Atlanta.  Normally we don't like our trips, so close together, but this time we didn't have a lot of choice.



lisaviolet said:


> to both.
> 
> I know, I can't believe it.



I know.  It all ends so soon!


----------



## franandaj

OK, one quick thing before I get on the plane.  We were at Epcot today trying some of our last tastes of F&W.  As we were sitting at one of the noshing tables, a gal came up to us and asked, "Are you on the DISboards?  Are you the one that put a Prime Rib in your suitcase and brought it all the way here and cooked it?"

My jaw about hit the floor.

She told me that she was a lurker, and that her boyfriend had read the report too, and they were arguing if it was us, so she decided to settle it by coming over and asking.  Wow.  




   


See ya when I get home!


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> OK, one quick thing before I get on the plane.  We were at Epcot today trying some of our last tastes of F&W.  As we were sitting at one of the noshing tables, a gal came up to us and asked, "Are you on the DISboards?  Are you the one that put a Prime Rib in your suitcase and brought it all the way here and cooked it?"
> 
> My jaw about hit the floor.
> 
> She told me that she was a lurker, and that her boyfriend had read the report too, and they were arguing if it was us, so she decided to settle it by coming over and asking.  Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya when I get home!



You are a celebrity!

Have a safe trip home!

Jill in CO


----------



## TifffanyD

Hahahhahaha

Well it wasn't a prime rib though, right? Lol!!


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> You are a celebrity!
> 
> Have a safe trip home!
> 
> Jill in CO



 

Thanks, we're waiting to board.  Check out my FB post. It's for you.



TifffanyD said:


> Hahahhahaha
> 
> Well it wasn't a prime rib though, right? Lol!!



In January it was...


----------



## TifffanyD

Ahhhhh!! Haha!!


----------



## rentayenta

I knew that meat was the start of something big.


----------



## Pinkocto

that is too funny!  

Safe travels home


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> It's nice to have a scooter that you can take back to your hotel, sometimes the walk from the room is a killer all by itself!



I can understand that. With the time of getting the scooter at the park and have to drop it off when we leave is time consuming. I'm trying to convince my aunt (not my DA that you talked to at the D23 Expo, my dad's sister) who is going with me to the DLR in December and has walking issues of getting a rental scooter somewhere off-site so we won't have to go through the process of getting an ECV on-site. I have looked at a few different places in Anaheim that rents scooters so she can drive it back to the room without renting the DLR scooters. I was wondering if there is a specific place to call or look online that rents scooters. 

She does have a ECV but we will be driving down in a van and space is tight so she doesn't want to bring it down to Socal. 

I also have uploaded the 5:40pm Mickey and the Magical Map show at DL on Sunday September 15th during our DISmeet that day. 

Disneyland Mickey and the Magical Map Full Show 9/15/13


----------



## lisaviolet

rentayenta said:


> I knew that meat was the start of something big.



   Good one, Jenny!  

The prime rib that looked like a black woman's hair style.   

You must have known that was going to happen sooner or later with how popular and wonderful you are!  

I love it!


----------



## lisaviolet

And good on the couple.   I'd stalk you at the Food and Wine!!  But then again I just might enjoy stalking.


----------



## kmedina

franandaj said:


> Well, it's only my first time to Atlanta.  Normally we don't like our trips, so close together, but this time we didn't have a lot of choice.  I know.  It all ends so soon!



   Lol. You're right. I should have written.  Another trip this month! And, this time to Atlanta. You really are covering some ground  (or air actually) and getting a lot of airline miles. At least all of the trips culminate with you getting your dream home shortly after you return. That is fantastic.   



franandaj said:


> OK, one quick thing before I get on the plane.  We were at Epcot today trying some of our last tastes of F&W.  As we were sitting at one of the noshing tables, a gal came up to us and asked, "Are you on the DISboards?  Are you the one that put a Prime Rib in your suitcase and brought it all the way here and cooked it?"  My jaw about hit the floor.  She told me that she was a lurker, and that her boyfriend had read the report too, and they were arguing if it was us, so she decided to settle it by coming over and asking.  Wow.        See ya when I get home!



That is too funny.  I wonder if she'll come out from lurking when she returns. The cat is out of the bag so to speak. It is funny that although brief a lurker got a DISmeet first. I am a little jealous.


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> OK, one quick thing before I get on the plane.  We were at Epcot today trying some of our last tastes of F&W.  As we were sitting at one of the noshing tables, a gal came up to us and asked, "Are you on the DISboards?  Are you the one that put a Prime Rib in your suitcase and brought it all the way here and cooked it?"
> 
> My jaw about hit the floor.
> 
> She told me that she was a lurker, and that her boyfriend had read the report too, and they were arguing if it was us, so she decided to settle it by coming over and asking.  Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya when I get home!



I know a Celebrity!!!!!


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:


> OK, one quick thing before I get on the plane. We were at Epcot today trying some of our last tastes of F&W. As we were sitting at one of the noshing tables, a gal came up to us and asked, "Are you on the DISboards? Are you the one that put a Prime Rib in your suitcase and brought it all the way here and cooked it?"
> 
> My jaw about hit the floor.
> 
> She told me that she was a lurker, and that her boyfriend had read the report too, and they were arguing if it was us, so she decided to settle it by coming over and asking. Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> See ya when I get home!


 
You'll be forever famous for flying across this wonderful country with a prime rib.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Lol re your EPCOT meet. The power of the disboards! I saw somebody on the cruise I thought I recognised from her wedding trip report ( helped by t shirts saying Mr & Mrs lol ) so I said hello. What a great community it is! I wonder if one day the airport security staff will have a photo of you and a note saying 'search this couple for prime rib'. They could be thinking whilst not against the law we will take that under some made up regulation and have it for our supper lol..


----------



## franandaj

OK, I need to get this in quick before the twilight zone hits...I think I might get a couple hours of sleep this time before I go, but I wanted to get in an update because I think we are going to be crazy busy on this Atlanta trip that I won't have a chance to check in hardly!



rentayenta said:


> I knew that meat was the start of something big.



You are too funny, I hope that this isn't the pinnacle of my career on the DISboards!



Pinkocto said:


> that is too funny!
> 
> Safe travels home



Thanks!   we did, and now getting ready to head right back out!



mvf-m11c said:


> I can understand that. With the time of getting the scooter at the park and have to drop it off when we leave is time consuming. I'm trying to convince my aunt (not my DA that you talked to at the D23 Expo, my dad's sister) who is going with me to the DLR in December and has walking issues of getting a rental scooter somewhere off-site so we won't have to go through the process of getting an ECV on-site. I have looked at a few different places in Anaheim that rents scooters so she can drive it back to the room without renting the DLR scooters. I was wondering if there is a specific place to call or look online that rents scooters.
> 
> She does have a ECV but we will be driving down in a van and space is tight so she doesn't want to bring it down to Socal.
> 
> I also have uploaded the 5:40pm Mickey and the Magical Map show at DL on Sunday September 15th during our DISmeet that day.
> 
> Disneyland Mickey and the Magical Map Full Show 9/15/13



I know there is a place on harbor blvd that has an office, but I would definitely do that.  It's a long walk from anywhere to the parks, even from the GCH when you have mobility issues.  She should definitely get one to use off campus as well as in the parks.  I'm surprised she doesn't want to bring her own, unless it is one of those big ones that doesn't separate and then I can understand it.



lisaviolet said:


> Good one, Jenny!
> 
> The prime rib that looked like a black woman's hair style.
> 
> You must have known that was going to happen sooner or later with how popular and wonderful you are!
> 
> I love it!



You are too funny!



lisaviolet said:


> And good on the couple.   I'd stalk you at the Food and Wine!!  But then again I just might enjoy stalking.



Again too funny!  And I just found your updates on your report from August.  I was so busy with the Expo that I must have missed that whole trip.  I am still reading and will be back over there to comment, but what an amazing amount of pixie dust.  I have some questions, but will ask them over there...I love your pictures they are so unique and inspired!  I just document, but you have this knack for an essence that is rarely seen.  I totally think you should seek out an agent or something because you have such a unique perspective on WDW, I know someone would love to harness that and sell it and make you the $$$ you need to go there more often!!!  



kmedina said:


> Lol. You're right. I should have written.  Another trip this month! And, this time to Atlanta. You really are covering some ground  (or air actually) and getting a lot of airline miles. At least all of the trips culminate with you getting your dream home shortly after you return. That is fantastic.
> 
> That is too funny.  I wonder if she'll come out from lurking when she returns. The cat is out of the bag so to speak. It is funny that although brief a lurker got a DISmeet first. I am a little jealous.



Funny what you write!  We are taking all these trips on miles, in fact we never accumulate miles on flights because they are all booked on points we get from spending not traveling!  We haven't paid for airline tickets since 2008 when Fran got sick in Texas and we had tickets on SW for the next day but she didn't want to stay so we bought tickets back home for that day.  I was pricey when you get out of the hospital and that's what you want, who is to argue!



dgbg100106 said:


> I know a Celebrity!!!!!



No, I am NOT a celebrity!  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Lol re your EPCOT meet. The power of the disboards! I saw somebody on the cruise I thought I recognised from her wedding trip report ( helped by t shirts saying Mr & Mrs lol ) so I said hello. What a great community it is! I wonder if one day the airport security staff will have a photo of you and a note saying 'search this couple for prime rib'. They could be thinking whilst not against the law we will take that under some made up regulation and have it for our supper lol..



Yeah but they would have to know how to cook it if they stole it.  I am finding that less and less people know how to cook so a big piece of meat like that would be to intimidating!



ACDSNY said:


> You'll be forever famous for flying across this wonderful country with a prime rib.



Again I say     It's not that big of a deal....


----------



## franandaj

We hopped on the Monorail and took off for the MK.  It was pretty busy when we arrived.





Let the Memories Begin!









The MK was all decorated for Halloween













As usual, our first stop was the equivalent of DLs Disneyana store. First thing off she found a picture that she wanted. As she put it, its got OUR castle, OUR Haunted Mansion, and the Halloween pumpkins, what more could you want?





She asked if it was the last one, and it wasnt so she decided that we could buy it on our way out of the park and we didnt have to get it now. We moved on down the street, looking through the jewelry store, but they didnt have anything new, so we moved on.  Since the entire park is a little different layout than DL, I wasnt expecting the Arribas Brothers Crystal shop on Main Street. In DL thats in New Orleans square.

We went inside and I noticed that they had an assortment of Tiaras on sale. I was going to need one to complete my ensemble for the MNSSHP, so I tried on a variety of different choices. This is the one that I went with.





In January, the big ride that I missed out on in MK was the Carousel of Progress, so I made it a point to get on that one this trip. As we headed over there, we came across these cute topiaries.





There was no wait, and we sang along with one of our Richard Sherman favorites, everybody sing!  Theres a Great, Big, Beautiful tomorrow.





We went into Mickeys Star Traders and Fran bought a light saber, thinking that she would use that as part of her costume for the MNSSHP. She wanted to check out the construction in Fantasyland, so we headed through there. She commented that perhaps the Snow White Mine Train Mountain might before their Matterhorn.





We wanted a Mickey Bar, but the place we found serving them lost internet access and couldnt process gift cards. It was about 90 degrees, Florida Humid, and just then we hit the wall. All the lack of sleep caught up with us and all of a sudden we both got REALLY tired and cranky.  

She started to tell me to go back the room while she bought the picture, but I didnt like the idea of riding the bus by myself AT ALL.  Besides, this rental scooter that I was riding, was BIG, not like our little compact models, it was big and bulky and I did not relish the idea of riding on the bus by myself. So after some words she realized that I really didnt want to go back to the ranch as was OK waiting while she bought the picture. I sat below the AC in the store, but I was in front of some kind of enchanted picture that was part of a game that tons of people were playing. It was quite intriguing and if they still have it when we go back next well play it. Finally after a while, they wrote up the purchase to be shipped home, and we were back on our way.

Oh yeah, the other thing (which I forgot about until now), somehow we ended with a strange bottle of sunscreen. We only buy baby sunscreen with the no tears formula, but for some reason I was using this SPF 70 that I had and in the heat and humidity we started sweating and this stuff BURNED when it got in our eyes! We had already gone into the restroom in Tomorrowland to rinse our eyes out, but still my eyes burned. This definitely contributed to the hot and cranky!

As we waited for the bus our eyes continued to burn. When we finally got back to the resort, Fran wanted to check out the gift shop. Now that we were back at the resort, I had no problem going back to room by myself and let her look around to her hearts content.

Meanwhile, throughout the morning, I had been texting with Paula. We had planned to meet at the WL, but I had no idea what our timing was going to be with the scooter delivery and such. We had tentatively said around 3PM and it was about 2PM when I got back to the resort. I was soooo tired and hungry, I couldnt see clearly and I just needed a break. First thing, I washed all that sunscreen off my face with soap and water! Then I reheated some of the sausage casserole from the night before, snarfed that down and climbed into bed. 

For those who read my TRs regularly, you know that I try to take naps, with very little success, but this time, I went right out.  And I didnt wake up until a good 45 minutes later or even more.


----------



## franandaj

What woke me up was Fran finally coming to take a nap. I guess once she came in the room, she must have checked her email or something because I cant imagine she spent THAT long in the store, well maybe. But she also took some pictures on her way back.





See I told you there would be better pictures of the lobby of the VWL.

























































When I got up, I noticed that Paula had texted about meeting and they she and Jo were in the lobby of the WL waiting for their room. I would have headed right up there, but they just got the text that their room was ready so they decided to come down to the VWL lobby.  While Jo was up dropping off the bags in the room Paula and I met and we began chatting about all the mishaps we had suffered thus far. We decided to make ourselves comfy in the Carrollwood Pacific Room and we sat down for about an hour and chatted amongst the three of us.  













It was a wonderful time and they gave me gifts from the UK and everything!  While we were there, they had some difficulty with their accommodations for the next two nights. It seems that the ALK was not going to be able to five them the accessible studio that they had booked. As a consolation they were offered a two bedroom suite with concierge privileges, which I have heard was a stunning room!  

After a nice chat, we went our separate ways as they needed to dine on a very strict time schedule. I went off to wake up Fran as we had a rental car to pick up. Turns out that when you rent a car from the car care center, you need to book your pick up about an hour in advance. Luckily I had returned in enough time that I booked us a shuttle and they came to pick us up right around 6PM.  

Now in all the chaos of not getting any sleep on the way out, and everything else. I had forgotten one of Frans medications. We had just gotten the prescription refilled and I left two full bottles sitting on the counter at home.  Luckily we have a great Doctor and she rewrote the prescription so that we could fill it in Orlando and have some.  This meant after picking up the rental car we would have to drive a little bit out of our way, but it gave us a chance to stop by a CVS and pick up a few unnecessary things like Pop Tarts, Nutter Butters and some other stuff we didnt need.  

We headed back to the WL and I tried to capture the Sunset to no avail.





Then when Fran spied a couple of deer on the side of the road, she tried to get me to take a picture of the cute woodland creatures.  This is all I got.





See Im not good with the quick! grab your camera type command. I need to be ready, waiting for it and all that.  So lesson learned, next time were driving around WDW at dusk look for the woodland creatures with the camera in hand!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Great update! Some sunscreens do that to my eyes as well. One time I had to return to the room and shower it off it was so painful! I stick to baby stuff as well! 

That's great your doctor gave you the prescription to fill locally. Saved a lot of grief! 

It was lovely meeting you too! We really enjoyed it. I can't wait for the update if the MNSSHP!

The upgrade was great! One in a million experience and on my birthday too! 

Hope you get back safe. Paula x


----------



## dgbg100106

Thanks for the lovely update.  I totally understand about the crashing bit after a long flight.

When I travel to CA, it seems I always that the first flight out. With the time change, I am tired and ready to go to bed around 5pm and I am always up around 3 AM.  I never try and stay on CA time, because I always have to come back... 

Sorry about the sunscreen.

And what a wonderful met up!


----------



## TifffanyD

Oh I can't wait to see your Halloween costumes! What did you 2 dress as, or is it a surprise?

Sorcerors of the Magic Kingdom (the enchanted picture game) is pretty fun! You have to pick up cards then you go around and use them. Apparently they have special cards available only at the special parties - and this year was the hitchhiking ghosts! My friend got me one.

I hate sunscreen in the eyes! My coworker told me a trick of only putting it on below your eyes and then wearing a hat! I haven't tried it yet though.

Love all the pics!!!


----------



## eandesmom

Fun breakfast but a bit of an ordeal to get there!  I do love VWL but the transportation can be a challenge at times for sure.  OW on the tendon, glad you got a scooter.

Love the DISmeet pic!


----------



## Pinkocto

Great update  I hope the Atlanta trip goes well. Safe travels again  

The humidity can bring out the crankiness in all of us, not to mention being tired on top of it. Glad you were able to get in a nap. 

Great meet with Paula  

Too funny about the deer this correlates with the birds of paradise in CA, there are deer everywhere here.


----------



## Linda67

Great update, I love the pictures of the VWL Lobby
Lovely that you got to do a DIS meet whilst there
Oh and that Tiara is beautiful


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> I know there is a place on harbor blvd that has an office, but I would definitely do that.  It's a long walk from anywhere to the parks, even from the GCH when you have mobility issues.  She should definitely get one to use off campus as well as in the parks.  I'm surprised she doesn't want to bring her own, unless it is one of those big ones that doesn't separate and then I can understand it.



I did see a place where they rent scooters at the Anaheim Camelot Inn & Suites or the Tropicana Inn & Suites which is on Harbor Blvd that is close to BWPPI and not too far from our hotel which is Anaheim Desert Inn and Suites. The website is One Stop Mobility Inc. which has good prices for scooter rental and it is close as well. It is a long walk from the hotel to the parks and we will be eating at DTD during our trip. I'm trying to convince her to get a scooter off-site so we won't have to get it each day and when we leave we have to go back at the Esplanade to get another one. She also told me that there are times when she has to walk around the park without the ECV. 

She has an ECV but the main reason is that when we go down to SoCal and back that we won't have enough room to store it in our van. We will have 6 people in the car and that doesn't leave enough room in the back. It will be four of us to go down to SoCal and we will be picking up her friend and daughter at LAX. Then all 6 of us will be driving back to Sacramento. It is portable where it can be taken apart but with 6 people in the van.


Very nice update at the MK. That picture of the HMH, SB Castle and the pumpkins is very nice. I would definitely get that for my home.

Great pictures from the VWL lobby.

A great DISmeet that day.


----------



## kmedina

I always get sunscreen burning my eyes. It never occurred to me that baby sunscreen would help. We have to give that a try next trip. Sorry you had issues with it. 

I love days when I get a nap they are so rare lately that they are extra special. Like you, I lay there forever trying to sleep unless I am really tired. Then, I can pass out quickly. 

Sounds like you had a slightly off day, but I am glad it culminated in another DISmeet. That must have made the day a little better.


----------



## spiritsim

I grew up in the southwest you think baby sunscreen would be something I would think of but No ......going to buy some from now on though thanks for the tip!! Love all the pics keep them coming.


----------



## scottny

That was a lot of cars to have washed.
I hate when rides break down. 
The ice cream bars looked good.
Gorgeous pic of the ferris wheel.
All that food looked so good. 

Terrible about the wheelchair. 
The room looked so nice.
That was a long wait for the next boat.
That was great you didnt have to take the monorail. 
The food looked wonderful. We are eating there in December. I cannot wait and you got some great character pics.
WOW! That was quick for the new scooter. Great company.
LOL about the person asking about the prime rib in your suitcase. 
Love the Halloween picture. 
All caught up.


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Great update! Some sunscreens do that to my eyes as well. One time I had to return to the room and shower it off it was so painful! I stick to baby stuff as well!
> 
> That's great your doctor gave you the prescription to fill locally. Saved a lot of grief!
> 
> It was lovely meeting you too! We really enjoyed it. I can't wait for the update if the MNSSHP!
> 
> The upgrade was great! One in a million experience and on my birthday too!
> 
> Hope you get back safe. Paula x



I'm so glad you enjoyed your room!  It was great meeting you too!  Thanks so much for the goodies!



dgbg100106 said:


> Thanks for the lovely update.  I totally understand about the crashing bit after a long flight.
> 
> When I travel to CA, it seems I always that the first flight out. With the time change, I am tired and ready to go to bed around 5pm and I am always up around 3 AM.  I never try and stay on CA time, because I always have to come back...
> 
> Sorry about the sunscreen.
> 
> And what a wonderful met up!



When we travel to the East Coast, the first day it pretty much lost.  By the time we arrive we're so tired, we can't do anything. Like yesterday, crash city!



TifffanyD said:


> Oh I can't wait to see your Halloween costumes! What did you 2 dress as, or is it a surprise?
> 
> Sorcerors of the Magic Kingdom (the enchanted picture game) is pretty fun! You have to pick up cards then you go around and use them. Apparently they have special cards available only at the special parties - and this year was the hitchhiking ghosts! My friend got me one.
> 
> I hate sunscreen in the eyes! My coworker told me a trick of only putting it on below your eyes and then wearing a hat! I haven't tried it yet though.
> 
> Love all the pics!!!



You will see...  

We'll have to try that game if they still have it the next time that we visit.  Sounds fun.



eandesmom said:


> Fun breakfast but a bit of an ordeal to get there!  I do love VWL but the transportation can be a challenge at times for sure.  OW on the tendon, glad you got a scooter.
> 
> Love the DISmeet pic!



Yeah, one downside about staying at a bus only resort.  But it is so beautiful, and that was the only mishap that we had.



Pinkocto said:


> Great update  I hope the Atlanta trip goes well. Safe travels again
> 
> The humidity can bring out the crankiness in all of us, not to mention being tired on top of it. Glad you were able to get in a nap.
> 
> Great meet with Paula
> 
> Too funny about the deer this correlates with the birds of paradise in CA, there are deer everywhere here.



Just about anything can bring out the crankiness in us!

I know what you mean about the deer, we have them in California, just not where I live.  Possums, raccoons, and skunks yes, no deer in Long Beach, but I have about five Bird of Paradise around my house!



Linda67 said:


> Great update, I love the pictures of the VWL Lobby
> Lovely that you got to do a DIS meet whilst there
> Oh and that Tiara is beautiful



Thanks!  



mvf-m11c said:


> I did see a place where they rent scooters at the Anaheim Camelot Inn & Suites or the Tropicana Inn & Suites which is on Harbor Blvd that is close to BWPPI and not too far from our hotel which is Anaheim Desert Inn and Suites. The website is One Stop Mobility Inc. which has good prices for scooter rental and it is close as well. It is a long walk from the hotel to the parks and we will be eating at DTD during our trip. I'm trying to convince her to get a scooter off-site so we won't have to get it each day and when we leave we have to go back at the Esplanade to get another one. She also told me that there are times when she has to walk around the park without the ECV.
> 
> She has an ECV but the main reason is that when we go down to SoCal and back that we won't have enough room to store it in our van. We will have 6 people in the car and that doesn't leave enough room in the back. It will be four of us to go down to SoCal and we will be picking up her friend and daughter at LAX. Then all 6 of us will be driving back to Sacramento. It is portable where it can be taken apart but with 6 people in the van.
> 
> 
> Very nice update at the MK. That picture of the HMH, SB Castle and the pumpkins is very nice. I would definitely get that for my home.
> 
> Great pictures from the VWL lobby.
> 
> A great DISmeet that day.



I think that's the place that I'm talking about.  I hope you convince her to rent there it will save time for everyone!



kmedina said:


> I always get sunscreen burning my eyes. It never occurred to me that baby sunscreen would help. We have to give that a try next trip. Sorry you had issues with it.
> 
> I love days when I get a nap they are so rare lately that they are extra special. Like you, I lay there forever trying to sleep unless I am really tired. Then, I can pass out quickly.
> 
> Sounds like you had a slightly off day, but I am glad it culminated in another DISmeet. That must have made the day a little better.



Usually I just lay there trying to fall asleep too.  This day I crashed HARD!



spiritsim said:


> I grew up in the southwest you think baby sunscreen would be something I would think of but No ......going to buy some from now on though thanks for the tip!! Love all the pics keep them coming.



It totally makes things better, we didn't have any problem for the rest of the trip and we tossed that other bottle.  No idea where it came from!



scottny said:


> That was a lot of cars to have washed.
> I hate when rides break down.
> The ice cream bars looked good.
> Gorgeous pic of the ferris wheel.
> All that food looked so good.
> 
> Terrible about the wheelchair.
> The room looked so nice.
> That was a long wait for the next boat.
> That was great you didnt have to take the monorail.
> The food looked wonderful. We are eating there in December. I cannot wait and you got some great character pics.
> WOW! That was quick for the new scooter. Great company.
> LOL about the person asking about the prime rib in your suitcase.
> Love the Halloween picture.
> All caught up.



Thanks for catching up.  I need to get caught up on your PTR!


----------



## franandaj

Once we were back in the room, it was time to get ready for our fancy schmancy dinner. One of the reasons for picking up the car was to go to Theme Park Connection the next day, but another big reason was to make sure we could get to Victoria & Alberts easily without having to take too many buses etc, and go to DTD and back. We left the scooters with the Valets while we were gone so that we didnt have to walk all the way down to the villas and back. 

I didnt get any shots of the entrance, but here we are seated at our table.













And the menu





I started off with my favorite cocktail, a Belvedere Gibson, up.





They brought us a glass of champagne to accompany our Amuse Bouce





And the Amuse bouche.  I dont remember exactly what this was, but the two outside pieces are some sort of Ahi tuna, while the middle one, is soba noodles.





My first course was a Petit Poussin with a Violet Mustard and Crispy Skin. By the way, both of us went with the wine pairings. Im just going to leave it at that, they were all perfect! By the way, dont ask me what a Poussin isI think it was fish. All I know is that everything that they put down in front of us, was absolutely top notch tasty! We ate everything in sight, and Im not kidding!





Fran had the Octopus A la Plancha with Black Garlic Aoli. I had a bite of this and it was good, but mine won for this course, at least in my mind.





Next course I had the Maine Diver Scallop with Cauliflower and Glace de Viande. Whenever there is a choice with a Maine Diver Scallop, I take it! I did not regret it!





Fran went for the Black Bass with Yellow Tomato Bouillion and Almonds.  This was good, she let me have a bite, but I was very happy with my choice. I think she liked hers, as she is a big fan of Sea Bass.





Here is a blurry shot of the bread and butter.










*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

For our next course, I went with the Veal Napoleon with Chanterelle Mushrooms. This was just awesome!





Fran had the Palmetto Farms Quail with Serrano Ham and Figs.  She was afraid that this was going to have bones in it, but it didnt and she enjoyed it very much.





For the main, I went with the Niman Ranch Lamb with Squash Ragout, Gnocchi, and Red Pepper Sauce.  This one was so good, I had to take a picture halfway through to show you all the delicate goodness once I started eating!









Fran got the Mangalitsa Pork with Roasted Beets and Toasted Caraway Vinaigrette. She also felt the same way about it and took a midway through picture.









Both of us chose the cheese course that night. I know in the past Fran has gone for the other option, but tonight she seemed good with the cheese.  Parmigiano Reggiano, Flagship Reserve, Colston Basset Stilton, Cheshire.  I know this doesnt look like much, but it was the absolute perfect amount for all the food we had just eaten and all the cheeses went so well with the port, it was just divine.





She ordered coffee and I ordered Chamomile Tea. We each got our own funky little brewing machine at the table!









Here is my tea.





And her coffee 





I got the Grand Marnier Souffle (as always).  Notice the action shot where they are pouring the cream inside!





Fran got the Tanzanian Chocolate Timbale with Orange Scented Milk Chocolate Gelato.  By this point, I was so stuffed that we werent sharing bites any more. Im sure it was good since she ate it all!









Her coffee





My tea





They finished of the meal with Petit Fours. Now when I say we ate everything in sight, Im not kidding.  There was nothing left of either of our desserts, we polished off all the petit fours and all the previous courses had no chance at a doggie bag.  Im surprised we didnt just roll out of there!





And to seal it all off they gave us both roses!





Needless to say it was a beautiful evening. We made it back to the Villa and Im lucky that I made it into bed without my evening clothes still on!

Tomorrow, another DISmeet and off campus shopping!


----------



## TifffanyD

Oh yum - what a fun and tasty night! Thanks for sharing all those pics! I am drooling over the cheese...


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

What a great update! Food porn galore! I have been wondering about the food at V & A and if it was worth the $$$ price tag but I am blown away by that menu! Love Sea Bass that looked amazing. Veal yum! Pork yum! Love the way coffee was served. The quality of the food looks superb. I am now satisfied with the price lol. Looks like an amazing night and I am hoping TIW is expected? 20% woohooo! 

What a great place! Love the plates and cups


----------



## spiritsim

Just love the food porn and the Grand Marnier Souffle looks yummy. Ok it all looks yummy but that really looked good.


----------



## jedijill

I  V&A and now am kind of sad I cancelled it this trip although I'm dining at Remy on the Dream at least once.  Your meal looks divine...I just love being spoiled by the staff at V&A

Jill in CO


----------



## Pinkocto

Wow! Many things I wouldn't eat but that doesn't make them look any less delicious. What a fabulous evening. 

I know I need to get there sometime, it's just not in the cards this upcoming trip.


----------



## Linda67

Oh wow, it looks like you had an absolutely wonderful dinner at V&A
It's just got added to my wish list - hope they can create some nice veggie options for me


----------



## jedijill

Linda67 said:


> Oh wow, it looks like you had an absolutely wonderful dinner at V&A
> It's just got added to my wish list - hope they can create some nice veggie options for me



They have an entire vegetarian menu!

Jill in CO


----------



## kmedina

I want to dine there so badly. It looks stunning. The food presentation is over the top. My biggest problem is exotic food and seafood scare me. Sure there were some things in your list that I would really want to try (particularly the desserts), but some of the other dishes I was squeamish about whilst reading.   

I am going to conquer my fear and go for it in two trips, since our trio later this month is already planned and the one after that will be too short to dine there. Soufflés are the best, so I will be getting one of those for sure!

Glad you two enjoyed the meal so much.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Your meal looks lovely.


----------



## mvf-m11c

The food at V&A looks very nice.

Nice to hear that you and Fran had a good time at V&A.


----------



## franandaj

TifffanyD said:


> Oh yum - what a fun and tasty night! Thanks for sharing all those pics! I am drooling over the cheese...



The cheese?       All of that, and the cheese?  Well to each her own.   



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> What a great update! Food porn galore! I have been wondering about the food at V & A and if it was worth the $$$ price tag but I am blown away by that menu! Love Sea Bass that looked amazing. Veal yum! Pork yum! Love the way coffee was served. The quality of the food looks superb. I am now satisfied with the price lol. Looks like an amazing night and I am hoping TIW is expected? 20% woohooo!
> 
> What a great place! Love the plates and cups



I've eaten there several times and I am convinced that you absolutely get what you pay for.  The food there is absolutely exquisite. The chef works with you for any food allergies, likes and dislikes.  I'm sure they would make you a wonderful meal like the chef at Palo did for you if you and Jo ever ate there.  



spiritsim said:


> Just love the food porn and the Grand Marnier Souffle looks yummy. Ok it all looks yummy but that really looked good.



When I said that I always order the Grand Marnier Souffle, I've probably ordered at least three of the four times I've dined there and that only since I've been taking pictures.  I just love the subtle flavor of such a light soufflé, they make an awesome one, I can only think of two other places that are on par with V&A's and only one was truly a step above.



jedijill said:


> I  V&A and now am kind of sad I cancelled it this trip although I'm dining at Remy on the Dream at least once.  Your meal looks divine...I just love being spoiled by the staff at V&A
> 
> Jill in CO



I'm sorry you cancelled it!  Perhaps sometime our trips will overlap and we can go together, I'm sure we would have a great time dining with you!  I'm so looking forward to finally trying Remy.  We keep booking cruises to get to Gold status to have the advantage booking there!



Pinkocto said:


> Wow! Many things I wouldn't eat but that doesn't make them look any less delicious. What a fabulous evening.
> 
> I know I need to get there sometime, it's just not in the cards this upcoming trip.



They have a wonderful pescetarian menu, I'm sure you would love it.  Chef Hunnel loves to work with salmon (which is a problem for me), but I'm sure you would love  what he does with it!



Linda67 said:


> Oh wow, it looks like you had an absolutely wonderful dinner at V&A
> It's just got added to my wish list - hope they can create some nice veggie options for me





jedijill said:


> They have an entire vegetarian menu!
> 
> Jill in CO



  They have an excellent vegetarian menu.  I remember reading a TR for cj9200 whose daughter is a vegetarian and they made some wonderful selections for her.  They also offer just as many selections on the vegetarian menu as they do on the regular menu, so it isn't just one choice, you get two or three just like all the other diners.



kmedina said:


> I want to dine there so badly. It looks stunning. The food presentation is over the top. My biggest problem is exotic food and seafood scare me. Sure there were some things in your list that I would really want to try (particularly the desserts), but some of the other dishes I was squeamish about whilst reading.
> 
> I am going to conquer my fear and go for it in two trips, since our trio later this month is already planned and the one after that will be too short to dine there. Soufflés are the best, so I will be getting one of those for sure!
> 
> Glad you two enjoyed the meal so much.



I've learned that if you want to enjoy Fine Dining, just throw all those cautions to the wind.  You'll see coming up (at the end) that our French lunch includes something we don't like to eat and we still try it and it's fine.  Don't worry if you don't know what things are or they sound icky.  Just eat them, usually they are really good unless you have a complete and total aversion or allergy (like me and eggplant).



Dis_Yoda said:


> Your meal looks lovely.



Thanks!

I need to get over and catch up on your TR!  You're still at WDW or just leaving right?



mvf-m11c said:


> The food at V&A looks very nice.
> 
> Nice to hear that you and Fran had a good time at V&A.



It was absolutely wonderful!  I won't eat that well again for a long long long time!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

franandaj said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I need to get over and catch up on your TR!  You're still at WDW or just leaving right?



We are on our last night at WDW.  Doing 1 last load of laundry now so we can finish packing away all our stuff & not have to do laundry when we get home.  We'll drive out around 7AM once we wake up.


----------



## franandaj

Dis_Yoda said:


> We are on our last night at WDW.  Doing 1 last load of laundry now so we can finish packing away all our stuff & not have to do laundry when we get home.  We'll drive out around 7AM once we wake up.



Isn't DVC great? I love coming home wirh a suitcase full of ckean laundry!  We would have never made it to Atlanta without the washrr and dryer in the room in Orlando!


----------



## TifffanyD

franandaj said:


> The cheese?       All of that, and the cheese?  Well to each her own.     !




Yes!!! Wasn't the cheese amazing?!?! It is actually not easy to get a good cheese plate. The best I've had is at Sonya's at Vero beach. I will always remember the rogue blue cheese. We may try remy's on the next cruise


----------



## franandaj

TifffanyD said:


> Yes!!! Wasn't the cheese amazing?!?! It is actually not easy to get a good cheese plate. The best I've had is at Sonya's at Vero beach. I will always remember the rogue blue cheese. We may try remy's on the next cruise



OK I can understand that. I guess I just "expect" the cheese plate there to be amazing. It has never dissappointed!  And the fact that they just gabe us a bit of each cheese which was the perfect amount made it even more amazing!


----------



## jedijill

Wait until you see the cheese cart at Remy!  You will think you've died and gone to heaven!

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> Wait until you see the cheese cart at Remy!  You will think you've died and gone to heaven!
> 
> Jill in CO



We ate at the Patina restaurant at the LA music center (Disney hall) and they had an amzing cheese cart. Wohoo for amzing cheese dining!


----------



## ACDSNY

All caught up again.  My curiosity got the better of me so I had to look up what Poussin was.  It's a Rock Cornish game hen, I learn something new every day.  Your dinner looked amazing!


----------



## TifffanyD

jedijill said:


> Wait until you see the cheese cart at Remy!  You will think you've died and gone to heaven!
> 
> Jill in CO



Did my husband put you up to this? 

He wants us to go to Remy but I resisted because

(1) There are a few things I don't eat (red meat, peppers, etc...)
(2) He didn't have a sportjacket (does now)

But cheese - yes please!!!!


----------



## jedijill

TifffanyD said:


> Did my husband put you up to this?
> 
> He wants us to go to Remy but I resisted because
> 
> (1) There are a few things I don't eat (red meat, peppers, etc...)
> (2) He didn't have a sportjacket (does now)
> 
> But cheese - yes please!!!!



Yes, he did.  Please remind him that I haven't received the payoff via Paypal. 

Remy will tailor your meal to your taste just like V&A.  It is amazing!!!  And honestly, the cheese course is better at Remy than V&A.  

I must confess, I booked next week's cruise on the Dream just for Remy!  

Make sure you try the champagne brunch at Remy as well, it is amazing!

Jill in CO


----------



## TifffanyD

My husband did the champagne brunch (back when you got multiple glasses included). He loved it but said it's not for me since the menu is set (and also I don't like champagne lol)


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have been reading and enjoying, but have been very busy and had not had the time to respond. So I am doing this now.

I love the artwork. I also love your tiara. I can't wait to see the full costume. The Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom game is a lot of fun. I can't wait to play again.

What a pain about the sunscreen. I have to say, that this happens to me even if I use the baby version. The only sunscreen that I can use where it does not happen is the Badger brand biodegradable sunscreen, but that does not have enough protection for me in really hot weather.

I love the photos from around Wilderness Lodge and I am glad that you and Paula managed to meet up.

Victoria and Albert's is truly beautiful. Petit Poussin is chicken. Looking at this menu, there really is very little on there that I would eat, but I would have been all over the Grand Marnier Souffle.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> All caught up again.  My curiosity got the better of me so I had to look up what Poussin was.  It's a Rock Cornish game hen, I learn something new every day.  Your dinner looked amazing!



I knew it was something Poultry, just not exactly. It was very good!  



TifffanyD said:


> Did my husband put you up to this?
> 
> He wants us to go to Remy but I resisted because
> 
> (1) There are a few things I don't eat (red meat, peppers, etc...)
> (2) He didn't have a sportjacket (does now)
> 
> But cheese - yes please!!!!



I'm sure that they could adjust your menu so there was something you would like.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I have been reading and enjoying, but have been very busy and had not had the time to respond. So I am doing this now.
> 
> I love the artwork. I also love your tiara. I can't wait to see the full costume. The Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom game is a lot of fun. I can't wait to play again.
> 
> What a pain about the sunscreen. I have to say, that this happens to me even if I use the baby version. The only sunscreen that I can use where it does not happen is the Badger brand biodegradable sunscreen, but that does not have enough protection for me in really hot weather.
> 
> I love the photos from around Wilderness Lodge and I am glad that you and Paula managed to meet up.
> 
> Victoria and Albert's is truly beautiful. Petit Poussin is chicken. Looking at this menu, there really is very little on there that I would eat, but I would have been all over the Grand Marnier Souffle.
> 
> Corinna



I'm sure that if you wanted to go to V&A's and you told them what you don't eat, they would make a menu that you would love.  I really like seafood and red meat, and they had plenty of that for me. They do have vegetarian options and I've seen people who have ordered from a seafood free menu.  Graham could have the regular menu of the day, since he seems to eat just about anything, and you both could be very happy.


----------



## franandaj

So when we woke up the next morning, our instructions were to text Ruthie before 7AM if we were still up for meeting at Theme Park Connection.  While we were awake in time to text her, we didnt get out of bed for quite a bit after that. She had told us that Orlando traffic could be bad in the morning and we might want to try and leave as early as 8:30 AM to get there for the 10AM opening time. 

She must have known about Alison and Fran time!   We both woke up but, Im not sure that we were even dressed by the time that we were supposed to be leaving. Fran asked for a piece of toast with cream cheese and jam on it.





I had a bowl of Cheerios, some V8 and coffee





We were at the valet station by 9:15 and we each snapped a few photos as we waited for the car.





We took her scooter along just in case, since we had no idea where we might end up.

Exiting the WL we took these photos.









We had used Google Maps to get our directions, they took us past the Grand Floridian. Has anyone continued on the roads past the Grand Floridian?  Probably not.  Disney really doesnt want you to go back there. We drove past all sorts of backstage areas and cast parking lots, there is an Imagineering building back there, all sorts of stuff that isnt dressed up for show.  It was kind of cool and kind of weird all at the same time.

Google took us down some really crazy small roads, and past an unofficial trailer park where the folks living there had a garden full of rusted out and run down cars!  I was too busy navigating to take any pictures, but at one point, I wouldnt have been surprised if a flock of chickens went walking across the street.

Pretty soon we had encountered a more industrial type part of town, and lo and behold here was the sign.









Ruthie was waiting for us right there, perhaps you can even see her in her car. We exchanged pleasantries, introductions and hugs and all that before the place opened and we went in. Immediately we could tell there were treasures.  I wasnt sure if we could take pictures, so I waited until we got in the back of the warehouse before I took the camera out.





















I had Fran take a picture of us under the Fastpass Return Sign





Once we had picked out all our treasures, we went up front to pay for them.  We had ours shipped home for safety purposes.





Then we had the gal behind the counter take our picture.





Another successful adventure under our belts, we all said goodbye for now, since it wasnt long before we were all going to be meeting up again!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> I'm sure that if you wanted to go to V&A's and you told them what you don't eat, they would make a menu that you would love.  I really like seafood and red meat, and they had plenty of that for me. They do have vegetarian options and I've seen people who have ordered from a seafood free menu.  Graham could have the regular menu of the day, since he seems to eat just about anything, and you both could be very happy.



Seafood free sounds good. I love beef and pork as far as red meat goes. I did spot the Beef Tenderloin with the Oxtail Ravioli on the menu and I would have loved this. We are considering a road trip in Florida for 2015 and maybe we should consider a reservation there then.

I would have loved to have a look around Theme Park Connection. This looks like a real treasure trove.

Corinna


----------



## ACDSNY

The Theme Park Connection looks like a dangerous place for me to visit.

Lovely pics of the three of you.


----------



## Pinkocto

Treasures galore!  I must get out there. How far away was it?


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> It was absolutely wonderful!  I won't eat that well again for a long long long time!



Nice to hear that you and Fran had a great time at V&A. I don't eat at too many fancy restaurants and I don't think I will ever eat at that restaurant. It was nice to see the pictures at V&A.


The Theme Park Connection store looks very interesting to see all the different Disney merchandise. I might have to consider stopping at that store one day when I go back to Orlando.

Nice update.


----------



## kmedina

Theme Park Connection looks awesome. I would love to visit someday with a huge budget, because I would not even want to go if I only had a small one. You probably got a bunch of goodies for your new house. I cannot wait to see them.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up on the celebrity TR!  WOW....you've all gone and posted so much!  The food looks amazing; as does the DisMeet pictures.


----------



## Tink575

I've been reading your trip reports, love them. My dh and I were at Theme Park connection a few weeks ago, we love that place, if we only had room for the big items!


----------



## dgbg100106

That store, looks like it would have been a Fran paradise?  How did she do?  Find a bunch of stuff y'all could not live without?  I will have to go there sometime.


----------



## jedijill

Well, what did Fran buy?!?!?!?  Nosy minds want to know!

Jill in CO


----------



## teatah

Great trip report!  I cannot wait to read more.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> Again too funny!  And I just found your updates on your report from August.  I was so busy with the Expo that I must have missed that whole trip.  I am still reading and will be back over there to comment, but what an amazing amount of pixie dust.  I have some questions, but will ask them over there...I love your pictures they are so unique and inspired!  I just document, but you have this knack for an essence that is rarely seen.  I totally think you should seek out an agent or something because you have such a unique perspective on WDW, I know someone would love to harness that and sell it and make you the $$$ you need to go there more often!!!



I didn't see any questions, Alison?    Now you have me curious.

As for the rest, sighing.  What absolutely sweet things to say to me.  Thank you.  Someone in my life is causing me - well anyway - it was great to come on the DIS to this.  But Alison  - I shoot with a point and shoot.  And I don't know what you're talking about re: agent.  I mean do people have agents?  I'm out to lunch.   But more money to go to WDW made me smile.  

Thank you for your sweet words.  They couldn't have come on a better day.  I love that life often does that.  




franandaj said:


> The MK was all decorated for Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



So jealous.  I just ADORE Halloween.  So much so I would travel up to my parents just to see kids out and about.  Or take my nieces and nephews that live here, out. But most are in their twenties and even thirties now. 

 Why do I need to travel?  Because I get no kids living in a condo downtown.  

I have to decide what to do this year.  My parents are no longer an option since they had to sell the house.  Friend's place maybe. 


As for WDW, my most magical moment ever was one day when it was pouring and the monorail was stuck.    Well that's a good start to my story.  

And I think I said this already from a TR of Halloween's past!  Oh well.  

Anyway, it was a day that nothing flowed.  I think it took us hours to get to POR or something strange like that.  Oh I remember.  Went to DD and as were waiting for the POR boat, thunder started and that was that.  And then the POR bus just never came. One of those days.  Laughing.

_____________________________________

So the monorail was now stuck and we were all jammed on the MK platform and I had come across from somewhere else, probably a POR bus,  and never looked up.

Standing on the monorail platform I thought ___________ it, I'm going into the MK, even though I had other plans.  I suddenly realized I had an AP and could!    That was magical since I rarely even have park passes.

I remember turning to the entrance and my mouth stayed open wide:  

*Halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

All of a sudden it was there.  Everywhere.  

I almost started crying.  Seriously.  I just stood there and stared in wonder like I was five years old.  

Literally stood there for a good five minutes just out of my body taking it in. 

And then I ran down Main Street - my eyes were darting here and there and everywhere.  It was such a beautiful and happy moment.  Lovely memory.  



franandaj said:


> See I told you there would be better pictures of the lobby of the VWL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]




I've stayed at the VWL a myriad of times and never ever noticed one of these.  

That's so scary that I haven't all those times.

CRAP!  I just lost the picture of you and Paula.  Loved it.  Happy you were able to meet.

And the other meet up!  

And Fran at the counter buying AGAIN at the warehouse had my laughing in hysterics.  That woman is on a mission!!!!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Just a quick interruption.....some of you may know that Alison and I spent a bit of time DisMeeting during September and October.

I've started posting the first DisMeet.....and the pictures I took of her new house from post #65 here.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=49819442#post49819442


----------



## rentayenta

Could I possibly be caught up?  I didn't know a place like Theme Park Connection existed. I want to know what y'all bought. 

Nice meet photo. 



Thanks for the link PIO. I'm going to check it out right now.


----------



## lisaviolet

rentayenta said:


> I want to know what y'all bought.



Ummm, me too.


----------



## rentayenta

lisaviolet said:


> Ummm, me too.



She always keeps us waiting.  Not fair!


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> Seafood free sounds good. I love beef and pork as far as red meat goes. I did spot the Beef Tenderloin with the Oxtail Ravioli on the menu and I would have loved this. We are considering a road trip in Florida for 2015 and maybe we should consider a reservation there then.
> 
> I would have loved to have a look around Theme Park Connection. This looks like a real treasure trove.
> 
> Corinna



They will make all sorts of dishes like that you might like and you will have choices amongst what you like to eat.  It's a wonderful place to eat.

They had a lot of great stuff there. I just couldn't find a lot to buy since at that time the house was still up in the air and we already have a ton of stuff.



ACDSNY said:


> The Theme Park Connection looks like a dangerous place for me to visit.
> 
> Lovely pics of the three of you.



I think everyone should visit there, awesome stuff!



Pinkocto said:


> Treasures galore!  I must get out there. How far away was it?



It took us less than 45 minutes to get there, but they are moving to a new larger location in November.  That's why Fran says we can go back in 2014.  I just can't get her to nail down when because we already have so much going on with the move, Our Roadtrip, Gay Games 9 and next year's cruise/LGBA Conference trip.



mvf-m11c said:


> Nice to hear that you and Fran had a great time at V&A. I don't eat at too many fancy restaurants and I don't think I will ever eat at that restaurant. It was nice to see the pictures at V&A.
> 
> 
> The Theme Park Connection store looks very interesting to see all the different Disney merchandise. I might have to consider stopping at that store one day when I go back to Orlando.
> 
> Nice update.



A place like V&As can be very daunting to a lot of people, but if you enjoy fine food it is a must.

TPC is a great place to go and since you stay off property and have a car, you should definitely check it out.



kmedina said:


> Theme Park Connection looks awesome. I would love to visit someday with a huge budget, because I would not even want to go if I only had a small one. You probably got a bunch of goodies for your new house. I cannot wait to see them.



We actually only bought a couple things, but at the Expo, she bought a ton of stuff from these folks.  The "not having to ship" made a big difference in her decision.



PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up on the celebrity TR!  WOW....you've all gone and posted so much!  The food looks amazing; as does the DisMeet pictures.



      Celebrity?     



Tink575 said:


> I've been reading your trip reports, love them. My dh and I were at Theme Park connection a few weeks ago, we love that place, if we only had room for the big items!



Thanks!   I'm glad you came out of lurkdom to comment. Some of the bigger items were amazing, even with our big new house, we aren't going to have enough room for all our stuff.



dgbg100106 said:


> That store, looks like it would have been a Fran paradise?  How did she do?  Find a bunch of stuff y'all could not live without?  I will have to go there sometime.



As I said we only bought a couple things, but when we could take the stuff home from the Expo in the SUV, she went nutso!



jedijill said:


> Well, what did Fran buy?!?!?!?  Nosy minds want to know!
> 
> Jill in CO



OK, OK, I'll show you.  I had to get home, find the box the stuff came in and unwrap it and then pack it back up so it stays safe.



teatah said:


> Great trip report!  I cannot wait to read more.



Thanks for stopping by and coming out of lurkdom!



lisaviolet said:


> I didn't see any questions, Alison?    Now you have me curious.
> 
> As for the rest, sighing.  What absolutely sweet things to say to me.  Thank you.  Someone in my life is causing me - well anyway - it was great to come on the DIS to this.  But Alison - I shoot with a point and shoot.  And I don't know what you're talking about re: agent.  I mean do people have agents?  I'm out to lunch.   But more money to go to WDW made me smile.
> 
> Thank you for your sweet words.  They couldn't have come on a better day.  I love that life often does that.



It doesn't matter the kind of camera that you use, it is the composition of your photographs.  The ones with Gaston's fountain, were absolutely brilliant!  Most people stand back and try to get the whole fountain, right in the center of the picture. Myself included.  Predictable. You, you took just a part of the statue and positioned the camera in a rather provocative (and I don't mean sexually) sort of position.  I could go on, but your shots are very unique and from a perspective that most people don't even consider.  

I think you could sell your photos!



lisaviolet said:


> So jealous.  I just ADORE Halloween.  So much so I would travel up to my parents just to see kids out and about.  Or take my nieces and nephews that live here, out. But most are in their twenties and even thirties now.
> 
> Why do I need to travel?  Because I get no kids living in a condo downtown.
> 
> I have to decide what to do this year.  My parents are no longer an option since they had to sell the house.  Friend's place maybe.
> 
> 
> As for WDW, my most magical moment ever was one day when it was pouring and the monorail was stuck.  Well that's a good start to my story.
> 
> And I think I said this already from a TR of Halloween's past!  Oh well.
> 
> Anyway, it was a day that nothing flowed.  I think it took us hours to get to POR or something strange like that.  Oh I remember.  Went to DD and as were waiting for the POR boat, thunder started and that was that.  And then the POR bus just never came. One of those days.  Laughing.
> 
> _____________________________________
> 
> So the monorail was now stuck and we were all jammed on the MK platform and I had come across from somewhere else, probably a POR bus,  and never looked up.
> 
> Standing on the monorail platform I thought ___________ it, I'm going into the MK, even though I had other plans.  I suddenly realized I had an AP and could!    That was magical since I rarely even have park passes.
> 
> I remember turning to the entrance and my mouth stayed open wide:
> 
> *Halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> All of a sudden it was there.  Everywhere.
> 
> I almost started crying.  Seriously.  I just stood there and stared in wonder like I was five years old.
> 
> Literally stood there for a good five minutes just out of my body taking it in.
> 
> And then I ran down Main Street - my eyes were darting here and there and everywhere.  It was such a beautiful and happy moment.  Lovely memory.



I think I remember reading that TR!!!!



lisaviolet said:


> I've stayed at the VWL a myriad of times and never ever noticed one of these.
> 
> That's so scary that I haven't all those times.
> 
> CRAP!  I just lost the picture of you and Paula.  Loved it.  Happy you were able to meet.
> 
> And the other meet up!
> 
> And Fran at the counter buying AGAIN at the warehouse had my laughing in hysterics.  That woman is on a mission!!!!!



That's too funny about the carvings!  Those were among the first things that we noticed.  I still have more photos of carvings to post!



PrincessInOz said:


> Just a quick interruption.....some of you may know that Alison and I spent a bit of time DisMeeting during September and October.
> 
> I've started posting the first DisMeet.....and the pictures I took of her new house from post #65 here.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=49819442#post49819442



I see most everyone has made it over there!  



rentayenta said:


> Could I possibly be caught up?  I didn't know a place like Theme Park Connection existed. I want to know what y'all bought.
> 
> Nice meet photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link PIO. I'm going to check it out right now.



I didn't know about them until Fran spent half her shopping time at the Expo there.  They knew her by name by the second day!  



lisaviolet said:


> Ummm, me too.





rentayenta said:


> She always keeps us waiting.  Not fair!



OK, OK, I told you I had to find the box and get the things out and take pictures, coming up next post!


----------



## franandaj

OK, so here are the two things that Fran bought at Theme Park Connection.  This first one is some sort of opening day at DCA commemorative thing.  The little pins are sort of messed up, but we can just open up the plexiglass up and re glue it when we are ready to display it. Since the letters are gone, it's kind of a nostalgic piece.





This second piece goes along with a set of the WDCC figures that we have.  This piece of glass goes behind them in the display cabinet.





I would take a picture of our figures, but a lot of them have been put away for the move.  Here are some pictures that I found online.


----------



## franandaj

With our shopping complete, we still had quite a bit of time left until the rental car was due. Both of us were starving, so we started to look for a place that we couldnt normally eat at home. I thought of Cracker Barrel and remembered seeing one on Apopka-Vineland the night before and since our route put us on that street (only much farther north than WDW), we decided to skip the strange Disney back roads in favor of the tourist trap that this road is.  Besides we wanted to hit the Walmart just south of the WDW entrance, so it was good bet. As we drove down the road, I spied a Lonestar Steakhouse. This was our favorite value steak place in Long Beach until they replaced it with a Hooters like establishment!

I had gift cards in my purse, so it was a win, win, win!  Good food, sunken cost, someplace we didnt get to eat at often at home!  They started us off with some dinner rolls.





I added a Caesar Salad to my lunch special.





Fran added a Texas Rose to our order





She got the lunch Ribeye with a baked sweet potato.





I got the lunch Ribeye with sautéed spinach





Everything was mighty tasty, and we were so glad to have seen this place before we had stopped anywhere else. On our way out, we spied one of those tourist traps where they sell cheap Disney merchandise, but even better they had Halloween Costumes for up to 50% off retail price. We stopped in and found Fran something perfect that she could wear at the party!

Then we went on to Walmart. It was a good thing that we brought her scooter along because all the Walmart electric carts were in use. We went around the store purchasing things that we needed.  Things that we didnt need and generally window shopping.

I thought these snacks were so cute. I wonder if they sell them in non-Disney parts of the country.









After picking out way too much stuff we packed it up in the car and headed back to the VWL. We had a bellman take our groceries and accompany Fran to the room while I took the empty car back to the car care center. It took less than half an hour to drop off the car and catch a shuttle back to the resort. The car was about $50 total, and Id say it was very worth it for a chance to visit TPC, eat at one of our favorite restaurants, and do some extra shopping. 

*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

So Fran went back to the room with all the goodies, and a Bellman, while I took the rental car back to the facility.  It was surprisingly quick to get back from the rental car center. The had a fleet of buses waiting to take people back and our guy was just hanging out checking out FB on his phone before he picked me up and found out that he had a relative of some kind (niece, cousin, etc) just before he picked me up and shared with me the magic of Facebook on my return journey to the WL. 

Once I returned to the room, I spent the next (Im not sure how long) trying to transfer the funds for our down payment on the new house (if youre not following along here is the thread The Saga of Our Disney Dream House).  I wont bore you with the details on the TR, but Ill just say it took a lot longer than I wanted, and finally we took off for Epcot.

My plan was to get to Ireland and the rest was icing on the cake. We did get there and had my Fishermans pie and Chocolate Pudding.  Now the Fishermans pie, was not quite what I remembered, it had some other flavoring, but it was still good.













We also got a Guiness and a Honey Mead to accompany this









And who could forget the newly renamed chocolate pudding.









Then we headed over to Greece.  We got an order of the griddled cheese.





The Chicken Souvlaki





And the Spanokopita









All three were delicious.  Im assuming that the griddled Cheese is basically Saganaki which I have tried to order on occasion a various Greek restaurants, but each time I have ordered it the waiter/waitress has forgot/overlooked it and ended up taking it off the bill.  I think they dont like the whole flaming cheese part of it. 

Anyways, at WDW we enjoyed the cheese regardless of flaming. The nuts added an extra tastes that was quite good. I have to admit, I had the other two in 2009 and they were good, I just couldnt help ordering them again since I was in line for the one I hadnt had. See Disney marketing is totally working!

After those two kiosks we were pretty full.  We could have done more, but Epcot was pretty busy and we really didnt want to wait in long lines. Besides we actually had a mission. One of our Disney groups had some steims on display as their cover photo. They were limited edition and released last April. When she saw these Fran went sort of nuts! She wanted to have them, so we headed over to Germany to see if they had any left. Lo and behold they had at least three or four of them left, but that was IT.

Here is Fran buying out the remainder of the beer steins at Epcot.





Meanwhile as they wrapped them all up, I went next door to the Karamel Kuche.  I got us several of the swirls, a few of the salted caramels and one rice Krispie treat. This was not our last stop here!









OK so I forgot to mention, while we were out at Walmart we picked up a few things.  Just like the Target by Disneyland has whole Disney section, so does the Walmart on Apopka/Vineland. We got some T-shirts for the house careres and some stuff for us.


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!  I knew you two had gone shopping off-site whilst you were there but I had no idea that you'd packed in so much shopping and lunch.  Great update.  I do like the steaks....and that Texas Rose is something that I might consider re-creating at some stage.


----------



## jedijill

Wow, Fran found some really good stuff. 

Can't wait to get to F&W tomorrow!  That Bailey's pudding is calling my name!

Jill in CO


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> TPC is a great place to go and since you stay off property and have a car, you should definitely check it out.



I will remember this place when I go back to WDW. But I might forget about it so I might have to go back on your trip report to find the place.


The food at the Lonestar Steakhouse looks very appetizing. 

All the food and drinks during the F&W Festival look great but the Fisherman's pie looks even better.

Very nice update.


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:


> OK, so here are the two things that Fran bought at Theme Park Connection. This first one is some sort of opening day at DCA commemorative thing. The little pins are sort of messed up, but we can just open up the plexiglass up and re glue it when we are ready to display it. Since the letters are gone, it's kind of a nostalgic piece.
> http://s915.photobucket.com/user/franandaj/media/2013/Oct PTR/DSC06659.jpg.html


 
I know right where those letters are now and it's just not the same as having them in front of DCA.

Nice update on you're shopping and lunch.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I loved all the food porn. Well done on finding a beloved restaurant. I also love the Steins.

Corinna


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Great update! I was really wanting to know what Theme park connection was like! Looks great $ 50 dollars for the car is a great deal! Loved the fastpass return sign. Would love to ship that home! 

Yum to the steak house we have passed the Longhorn but haven't tried it yet. We will add it to the list! We were disappointed with The Outback. People raved about it but to us the meat was dry and very tasteless. I like my meat juicy. The lonestar does a nice steak! 

Love your photos also. The fishpie at Ireland I agree had something I wasn't quite sure about so I left it. Rest looks lovely! 

I think we have been on that road Disney doesn't want you to know about. Once when we were trying to avoid a traffic jam. We passed some massive laundry facility, a food storage etc. we called it Dis area 51 lol.


----------



## kmedina

I love the DCA collector's item you picked up at TPC. It is awesome, and I really miss the letters out front. Lone Star is the best. When Crap and I were first married, we ate there at least 2-3 times a month. We were sad when they closed the one near our place. His college graduation party even took place there. It has now been years since we've eaten there. Glad you found one to eat at. 

Those snacks at Walmart are genius. I bet it gets kids to eat healthier, since they are on Mickey shaped containers. If they sold them here, I would totally buy them. 

Your F&W selections look awesome.  I am going to have such a hard time deciding what to get. Everything looks good.  My plan to get ideas from other trip reports is back firing, because the trip reports make me want it all (making me more undecided). We are definitely visiting Karamel Kuche. I wrote it into our itinerary, so I do not forget. 

Those beer steins are adorable. Crap loves beer, so he would probably like those. Too bad for him that Fran snatched them all up.  Glad she got them though as we never entertain.  I am guessing Fran will actually use them.


----------



## Pinkocto

The beer steins are too cute.  Did she also get the Grumpy statue? You had some mighty tasty items that evening! Glad you got out to Epcot despite the money frustrations. 

I love the glass music item but is that a chip on the bottom? Definitely worth the $50 for the car.


----------



## rentayenta

Fun finds.  I'd never expect anything less. I really like the steins too Pam.


Once again reading your report when a little hungry does me no favors. Your F&W choices look great! Joshua will be glad the chocolate cake/pudding with a new name is still the same. It was his favorite on our last trip.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!  I knew you two had gone shopping off-site whilst you were there but I had no idea that you'd packed in so much shopping and lunch.  Great update.  I do like the steaks....and that Texas Rose is something that I might consider re-creating at some stage.



We were pretty busy, and we bought quite a bit a WalMart.  They sell these things on informercials in the US for the sole purpose of making the onion flower blossoms, some sort of slicer that cuts the onion just perfectly.  I would never try to make one at home when just about every chain restaurant here sells them for about $9.95!



jedijill said:


> Wow, Fran found some really good stuff.
> 
> Can't wait to get to F&W tomorrow!  That Bailey's pudding is calling my name!
> 
> Jill in CO



I hope you are/did enjoy F&W, I wouldn't mind going for a stroll around World showcase and try the things I didn't get to!



mvf-m11c said:


> I will remember this place when I go back to WDW. But I might forget about it so I might have to go back on your trip report to find the place.
> 
> 
> The food at the Lonestar Steakhouse looks very appetizing.
> 
> All the food and drinks during the F&W Festival look great but the Fisherman's pie looks even better.
> 
> Very nice update.



Next time you go, I'll remind you of it and you can see the new location.  



ACDSNY said:


> I know right where those letters are now and it's just not the same as having them in front of DCA.
> 
> Nice update on you're shopping and lunch.



I miss the letters, now it just looks like you're going to DHS.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I loved all the food porn. Well done on finding a beloved restaurant. I also love the Steins.
> 
> Corinna



I was so thrilled to find it AND have the gift cards in my purse too!  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Great update! I was really wanting to know what Theme park connection was like! Looks great $ 50 dollars for the car is a great deal! Loved the fastpass return sign. Would love to ship that home!
> 
> Yum to the steak house we have passed the Longhorn but haven't tried it yet. We will add it to the list! We were disappointed with The Outback. People raved about it but to us the meat was dry and very tasteless. I like my meat juicy. The lonestar does a nice steak!
> 
> Love your photos also. The fishpie at Ireland I agree had something I wasn't quite sure about so I left it. Rest looks lovely!
> 
> I think we have been on that road Disney doesn't want you to know about. Once when we were trying to avoid a traffic jam. We passed some massive laundry facility, a food storage etc. we called it Dis area 51 lol.



It gave us a fun day off campus, so I'm glad we got the car.  We call Outback the "Outhouse" steakhouse.  I think we've been twice, once we didn't like it and second for to give it a second chance. 

The fish pie was my favorite last time, I'm not sure what was different, but it wasn't this time.  DIS area 51...    



kmedina said:


> I love the DCA collector's item you picked up at TPC. It is awesome, and I really miss the letters out front. Lone Star is the best. When Crap and I were first married, we ate there at least 2-3 times a month. We were sad when they closed the one near our place. His college graduation party even took place there. It has now been years since we've eaten there. Glad you found one to eat at.
> 
> Those snacks at Walmart are genius. I bet it gets kids to eat healthier, since they are on Mickey shaped containers. If they sold them here, I would totally buy them.
> 
> Your F&W selections look awesome.  I am going to have such a hard time deciding what to get. Everything looks good.  My plan to get ideas from other trip reports is back firing, because the trip reports make me want it all (making me more undecided). We are definitely visiting Karamel Kuche. I wrote it into our itinerary, so I do not forget.
> 
> Those beer steins are adorable. Crap loves beer, so he would probably like those. Too bad for him that Fran snatched them all up.  Glad she got them though as we never entertain.  I am guessing Fran will actually use them.



That's too bad they closed the one near you too. I'm sure that's the idea to get kids to eat healthier, and I bet they were pricey.  I didn't even check the price.

Just wait the F&W selections get better!  I'll have one for you (hopefully before you leave) that you'll want to miss.  

We probably won't actually use those for drinking beer.  They're more of a display sort of stein, we have others as well, they'll probably have their own cabinet for steins.



Pinkocto said:


> The beer steins are too cute.  Did she also get the Grumpy statue? You had some mighty tasty items that evening! Glad you got out to Epcot despite the money frustrations.
> 
> I love the glass music item but is that a chip on the bottom? Definitely worth the $50 for the car.



It was more BANK frustrations than money.  We had the money, the bank was just being a pain in the @#$%& about letting me do with it what I wanted to!  

I hope that's not a chip in the bottom!



rentayenta said:


> Fun finds.  I'd never expect anything less. I really like the steins too Pam.
> 
> 
> Once again reading your report when a little hungry does me no favors. Your F&W choices look great! Joshua will be glad the chocolate cake/pudding with a new name is still the same. It was his favorite on our last trip.



I was so glad it was the same cake, the sauce was a little stronger in Bailey's flavor than in 2009, but I liked that.  I'm not sure what it was like last year.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> It doesn't matter the kind of camera that you use, it is the composition of your photographs.
> 
> That's too funny about the carvings!  Those were among the first things that we noticed.  I still have more photos of carvings to post!



I didn't mean that re: point and shoot but thanks for the lovely compliments.  I might have to put you in my back pocket.   

I meant I think I would have to be shooting with a DSLR to have the pictures clear enough, that's all.  

I'm laughing about the carvings and you and me and Fran.  Too funny.  



franandaj said:


> She got the lunch Ribeye with a baked sweet potato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the lunch Ribeye with sautéed spinach



Oh man - I dream of being a vegetarian and then I sit here and say, "Steak, PLEASE - LIKE NOW" to your pictures.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


>



Yum, such a great addition to the World Showcase.


----------



## Pinkocto

I forgot to say I really liked your Walmart purchases, especially the green towel, too cute


----------



## TifffanyD

We have those Mickey shaped snacks at our target but we aren't that far from Disney.

Love the steins!!  I wonder if my husband will want one now lol


----------



## eandesmom

Oh your dinner at V&A looks absolutely lovely, from start to finish.  It isn't Jeff's cup of tea (too long, portions too small etc) but oh it is lovely lovely lovely!

TPC looks like fun, I enjoyed seeing the pictures of it, I've always wondered what it looked like!  Too cute about the beer steins (and they are cute) glad you got the last few.  Your F&W selections look yummy. I could eat any, and all of them right now!

Especially that Shepards pie...

Cute kitchen goodies from Walmart.  I have Walmart issues but those are darn cute!


----------



## Luvchefmic

Caught up again, for now, loved seeing our pictures from TPC I may have to steal them when I get to that point in my TR..I'm almost there  Wal-Mart that one is the best around and I highly recommend it to anyone that comes to WDW and has a car I do my twice a month at least food shopping there

Can you believe I _STILL_ haven't gone to F & W ?  I missed the Eat to the Beat Pointer Sisters concert for the 16th & 17th  for some reason I thought it was for the 18th, so disappointed I heard they were simply fabulous 

Nice score for those beer steins I hopped over to see the pictures of your beautiful home that PIO posted  Prettier every time I see it

Hope to talk to you soon and hope you are both feeling better


----------



## franandaj

lisaviolet said:


> I didn't mean that re: point and shoot but thanks for the lovely compliments.  I might have to put you in my back pocket.
> 
> I meant I think I would have to be shooting with a DSLR to have the pictures clear enough, that's all.
> 
> I'm laughing about the carvings and you and me and Fran.  Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man - I dream of being a vegetarian and then I sit here and say, "Steak, PLEASE - LIKE NOW" to your pictures.



I can understand how a DSLR would help the clarity of the photos.

I have contemplated vegetarianism, but couldn't give up my steak!



lisaviolet said:


> Yum, such a great addition to the World Showcase.



I know!    I make it a point to visit there early on in the trip so that we have lots of goodies in the room to snack on all week!



Pinkocto said:


> I forgot to say I really liked your Walmart purchases, especially the green towel, too cute



I can't wait to use them in the new house!  



TifffanyD said:


> We have those Mickey shaped snacks at our target but we aren't that far from Disney.
> 
> Love the steins!!  I wonder if my husband will want one now lol



You guys are farther from Disney than we are and we don't have any Disney snacks in our stores.  



eandesmom said:


> Oh your dinner at V&A looks absolutely lovely, from start to finish.  It isn't Jeff's cup of tea (too long, portions too small etc) but oh it is lovely lovely lovely!
> 
> TPC looks like fun, I enjoyed seeing the pictures of it, I've always wondered what it looked like!  Too cute about the beer steins (and they are cute) glad you got the last few.  Your F&W selections look yummy. I could eat any, and all of them right now!
> 
> Especially that Shepards pie...
> 
> Cute kitchen goodies from Walmart.  I have Walmart issues but those are darn cute!



I think the portions are just right.  By the end of dinner, I am completely stuffed even with small portions!

TPC was really fun, I'm excited to see their new location once they move. I would love to have some of the F&W stuff right now!  I have Walmart issues as well, but I don't question Fran. Normally I spend our money at other places if possible, but when Fran says she wants to there, I just go.  Pick your battles. 



Luvchefmic said:


> Caught up again, for now, loved seeing our pictures from TPC I may have to steal them when I get to that point in my TR..I'm almost there  Wal-Mart that one is the best around and I highly recommend it to anyone that comes to WDW and has a car I do my twice a month at least food shopping there
> 
> Can you believe I _STILL_ haven't gone to F & W ?  I missed the Eat to the Beat Pointer Sisters concert for the 16th & 17th  for some reason I thought it was for the 18th, so disappointed I heard they were simply fabulous
> 
> Nice score for those beer steins I hopped over to see the pictures of your beautiful home that PIO posted  Prettier every time I see it
> 
> Hope to talk to you soon and hope you are both feeling better



I can't believe that you haven't been to F&W yet! I'm starting to feel a little bit better, not 100% yet.


----------



## franandaj

So Wednesday morning arrived quicker than we expected, and it was time for checkout and switch to the Beach Club Villas. I repeated my breakfast of the day before Cheerios, V8 & Coffee, so I found no reason to share it again. Fran had toast with cream cheese or a ham sandwich, or maybe a bagel. Something equally as unexciting, but enough to calm the stomach.

We got our bags all packed up as well as the goodies from the refrigerator and stuff, and as usual werent ready until checkout at 11:00AM. The pesky maids kept coming by because I had forgotten to put out the Do not Disturb sign, but I think they even came by one more time after I had put it out because they forgot that they had already bothered us!

The Bellman needed two carts for all of our luggage, and while he went for a second cart, Fran went off to take some pictures in the lobby of the VWL. This time she went up to the second floor to take the pictures from a different angle.  I caught her just as she was coming out of the elevator.  I have grouped her pictures so that they make a little more sense, but arent quite in the order she took them.







































































































*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*














We decided that we needed to stroll the grounds a little bit. Instead of heading directly up to the lobby, we headed out to the beach and marina. 





























Hello, Bay Lake Tower!









The pool area






















































*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*


After covering most of the grounds that we didnt see on our trip to the boat dock the other day, we went inside to take some more pictures. Fran was enjoying the light fixtures (very reminiscent of the Grand Californian, or vice versa). Lisa, you should be proud!  









She also liked the totem pole





Now I was on a mission for a specific photo. Over 15 years ago when we first stayed at the WL, we took this photo on the bridge. Evidently they have changed things because there is not a window behind us in the photo, but I know the photo was taken on the bridge.  Perhaps I can find one in my photo albums other than this one that we have on display in our home. The problem is that this picture was taken back in the ages of film, you know the kind that you actually had to develop. And then you had pictures that you either put in a photo album or a box or a frame. This one went into a frame and has been there ever since. Im not sure if there was more than one, and if there was the box in in the attic somewhere labeled photos. They have probably got so hot that they are welded together and the negatives probably melted, so this one picture may be all that I have left of that memory on the bridge!  





So I was determined to get a new photo on the bridge today. Now I know Captain Oblivious is not reading this, but I know you are podsnel, and this was inspired by both of your TRs. Fran focused the camera in what she thought was a perfect picture, and she flagged down a CM to take a picture of us on the bridge.





The problem is that no matter how in-sync you might be together, your ideas are not always the same. I saw the picture and this wasnt what I was thinking of. So I refocused the camera in what I thought was the perfect sizing/focus.





And then I flagged down a gal in the lobby and asked her if she would take our picture. I explained to her that I had set the camera perfectly for the setting I desired and all she had to do was push the button with us in the center of the shot. As soon as we got into position, I saw her hand turn the dial on the lens, and we got what SHE thought was the perfect shot of us.  





I tried to take the lessons learned from both of the TRs mentioned above, but we had already spent way too much time on the shot and the F&W kiosks were calling us. So instead I did what any good student of the computer age would do. Microsoft Photo Editor (or my version of photoshop).





We took some more shots of the grand lobby.





























And with that we left the WL until we return again in March 2015. We were off  to head out for F&W kiosks!


----------



## PrincessInOz

LOL!  Don't you hate it when you set the camera up for someone to come along to push the button...and they do everything else but push the button?


Nice (photoshop) shot of the two of you.  


Love the update.  Lots of great details at WL.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> LOL!  Don't you hate it when you set the camera up for someone to come along to push the button...and they do everything else but push the button?
> 
> 
> Nice (photoshop) shot of the two of you.
> 
> 
> Love the update.  Lots of great details at WL.



I know!  You would think words like, "I have this all set THE. WAY. I. WANT. IT. all you need to do is push the button" would sink in.  

Yeah, there are so many neat little details all around the resort.  Beach Club was nice, but it didn't have nearly the attention to detail as the WL. It did have location, location, location!


----------



## franandaj

This isn't really an update, but you know that I brought along TriTips for later in the trip.  Well we didn't finish it all so I stuck it in my suitcase and carried it home.  Since it was still cold when we arrived at home, I immediately placed it in the freezer.

We just had Tri Tip French Dip sandwiches with the last of it!    OK the trip is really finally over.


----------



## TifffanyD

franandaj said:


> This isn't really an update, but you know that I brought along TriTips for later in the trip.  Well we didn't finish it all so I stuck it in my suitcase and carried it home.  Since it was still cold when we arrived at home, I immediately placed it in the freezer.  We just had Tri Tip French Dip sandwiches with the last of it!    OK the trip is really finally over.



Lol coast to coast!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> This isn't really an update, but you know that I brought along TriTips for later in the trip.  Well we didn't finish it all so I stuck it in my suitcase and carried it home.  Since it was still cold when we arrived at home, I immediately placed it in the freezer.
> 
> We just had Tri Tip French Dip sandwiches with the last of it!    OK the trip is really finally over.



You have your Tri Tip; I have to go back to work tomorrow.  Yes.  The trip is really finally over.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> This isn't really an update, but you know that I brought along TriTips for later in the trip.  Well we didn't finish it all so I stuck it in my suitcase and carried it home.  Since it was still cold when we arrived at home, I immediately placed it in the freezer.
> 
> We just had Tri Tip French Dip sandwiches with the last of it!    OK the trip is really finally over.



OMG.


----------



## lisaviolet

I just loved the update.  

I really enjoy WL and VWL, which is strange since I hate dark.  

I love the outdoor areas the most.  Love the trail to FW.  

One thing I'm kind of sad about though - the FW beach used to make one feel like you're in the middle of nowhere because there is - I mean was  - nothing in one's sightline.  Now you can see BLT from the beach - to me that's a shame.  

Anyway, your pictures are wondeful, Alison.  I especially loved the totem pole looking up.  

I'm really missing WDW.  I really never do.  I'm simply content with my trips.  But I wish I was there lately.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> *[Continued from Previous Post]*



This one.  

And of course I'm proud of the lighting fixtures.


----------



## Pinkocto

That's too much about the second CM changing the settings, I do not think I'd happily say thank you when getting the camera back. 

I missed so many of those sculptures in the villa lobby, they are so cool. 

Is Fran wearing the same hat from 15 years ago?


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> This isn't really an update, but you know that I brought along TriTips for later in the trip.  Well we didn't finish it all so I stuck it in my suitcase and carried it home.  Since it was still cold when we arrived at home, I immediately placed it in the freezer.
> 
> We just had Tri Tip French Dip sandwiches with the last of it!    OK the trip is really finally over.





 This going to boost your popularity, ya know!  More packed and well traveled roasts. 



Love, love, love that you got the same (or close to) shot as 15 years ago.  It's really a good pic even though the CM changed the settings. 

The carvings are so cute. The Disney totem pole is the best.


----------



## ACDSNY

I'm cracking up over the tri-tip making the journey home too.  I see something about tri-tip in your tag future.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pictures of the WL.

That is a very nice picture of you and Fran.


----------



## franandaj

TifffanyD said:


> Lol coast to coast!!



I couldn't let it go to waste!  



PrincessInOz said:


> You have your Tri Tip; I have to go back to work tomorrow.  Yes.  The trip is really finally over.



Yup!  



lisaviolet said:


> OMG.



What???  



lisaviolet said:


> I just loved the update.
> 
> I really enjoy WL and VWL, which is strange since I hate dark.
> 
> I love the outdoor areas the most.  Love the trail to FW.
> 
> One thing I'm kind of sad about though - the FW beach used to make one feel like you're in the middle of nowhere because there is - I mean was  - nothing in one's sightline.  Now you can see BLT from the beach - to me that's a shame.
> 
> Anyway, your pictures are wondeful, Alison.  I especially loved the totem pole looking up.
> 
> I'm really missing WDW.  I really never do.  I'm simply content with my trips.  But I wish I was there lately.



I can totally understand that, I was a little surprised to see BLT from the beach.  I can see where it's too bad that it used to be isolated and not you can see civilization. 



lisaviolet said:


> This one.
> 
> And of course I'm proud of the lighting fixtures.



I didn't even coach her, she took them all on her own.  



Pinkocto said:


> That's too much about the second CM changing the settings, I do not think I'd happily say thank you when getting the camera back.
> 
> I missed so many of those sculptures in the villa lobby, they are so cool.
> 
> Is Fran wearing the same hat from 15 years ago?



This cracked me up.  The second picture was just a person in the lobby and a teenager waiting while her parents were checking in.  I figured she might do it, but I forget that teenagers don't listen!  

No it is not the same hat, but she likes that style so she always buys that style of hat.  Too funny though because I went back and looked.  



rentayenta said:


> This going to boost your popularity, ya know!  More packed and well traveled roasts.
> 
> 
> 
> Love, love, love that you got the same (or close to) shot as 15 years ago.  It's really a good pic even though the CM changed the settings.
> 
> The carvings are so cute. The Disney totem pole is the best.



Ha! You are too funny!  I had to redo the shot, and I KNOW it was taken on that bridge, they must have changed the background because I was obsessed with that bridge on our first trip.  Besides the fact that the lobby was so magical, I was entranced by the bridge.

I am totally into the nostalgia!




ACDSNY said:


> I'm cracking up over the tri-tip making the journey home too.  I see something about tri-tip in your tag future.



Ha!  After the Prime Rib, the Tri Tip is just icing on the cake!!!!



mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice pictures of the WL.
> 
> That is a very nice picture of you and Fran.



I love Peter Dominick's architecture.  I think the WL was his best, followed by the GCH and then AKL. They are all magnificent, but I think the WL is definitely the best of them all.  Then I love GCH.  AKL is still really cool, but the nooks and crannies of the others are really cool.  Maybe I don't know the nooks and crannies of AKL so maybe it would move up on my list...


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Omg re cameragate. How come everybody walking past who look ordinary folk when handed a camera suddenly turns into one of the following..

1. Acting like you just handed them a ticking acme bomb ( omg I couldn't possibly take a photograph tooooo much responsibility....) and runs off screaming
2. Hands it to someone else to take even though you selected them and your heart sinks as you never would have selected the other person in a million years
3. Turns into photographer of the year suddenly changing elements on your camera you didn't know you had moving the camera around to an 'artistic' angles and standing on a bench saying 'oh yes baby that's great' like you are some kind of model in a bikini ( believe me this would have small children scared for days in my case ) 


I have taken to asking children. They do what they are told i.e just press the button, enjoy the responsibility and it seems to make their day! 

The WL is a wonderful hotel. We feel privileged to have stayed there. I liked the way one moment I was looking out onto a beach and then next a path in a wilderness and finally inside with it's homely lodge style with the highest level of detail I just kept noticing each time I walked past the same place. It transforms and morphs throughout the day with it's lighting, architecture. It's both dark and light at the same time. Walking through the hall to our room reminded me of the tower of terror corridor you see or the haunted mansion. Agreed VBC have the location and I like the shape of the doors. But for theming AK and WL are just hotel porn lol.


----------



## dgbg100106

I have never been to WL but the pictures are beautiful, I will have to make it over there for a look see, the next time I am there.  We tend to stay at BC, BW and Jambo House...

I guess I need to venture out some.

Sorry about the photo op...  With my camera when I hand it to people they are scared to death and dont want to hold it.  So DH just gives them his phone, which is just NOT the same.

When we met up I will take y'alls photo and not touch anything I promise.


----------



## dgbg100106

paula sedley-burke said:


> omg re cameragate. How come everybody walking past who look ordinary folk when handed a camera suddenly turns into one of the following..
> 
> 1. Acting like you just handed them a ticking acme bomb ( omg i couldn't possibly take a photograph tooooo much responsibility....) and runs off screaming
> 2. Hands it to someone else to take even though you selected them and your heart sinks as you never would have selected the other person in a million years
> 3. Turns into photographer of the year suddenly changing elements on your camera you didn't know you had moving the camera around to an 'artistic' angles and standing on a bench saying 'oh yes baby that's great' like you are some kind of model in a bikini ( believe me this would have small children scared for days in my case )
> 
> 
> i have taken to asking children. They do what they are told i.e just press the button, enjoy the responsibility and it seems to make their day!
> 
> The wl is a wonderful hotel. We feel privileged to have stayed there. I liked the way one moment i was looking out onto a beach and then next a path in a wilderness and finally inside with it's homely lodge style with the highest level of detail i just kept noticing each time i walked past the same place. It transforms and morphs throughout the day with it's lighting, architecture. It's both dark and light at the same time. Walking through the hall to our room reminded me of the tower of terror corridor you see or the haunted mansion. Agreed vbc have the location and i like the shape of the doors. But for theming ak and wl are just hotel porn lol.



lmao!!!!!


----------



## TifffanyD

I just went back and looked at all the pics properly (as in not on my phone. The app kinda stinks and I can't click in to see pics larger... just get a blank page if I do). I love that you guys reproduced the shot from 15 years ago! How sweet!!!


----------



## Luvchefmic

Really enjoyed the " step back in time " photo of you & Fran and re-handing the camera to someone Paula nailed it  glad you fixed it

The more you show us of VWL the more I fall in love with it  I just finished up the tri tip here too that you graciously gave me DELICIOUS as the day you  made it As someone else posted I can definitely see a tag in your future about bi-coastal meat travel 

Yes I _STILL_ have not made it over to F & W, its ridiculous really but its like when someone lives in NY and never goes to see the Statue of Liberty assuming it will always be there well F & W will not always be there for 2013 and I better get a move on I have a Sat & Sun off coming up near the end of F & W not ideal, especially the weekend which I swore I wouldn't do  but may have no choice

Sorry the TR is over but that only means a new PTR to look forward to and updates on your home 

Continue to feel better my friends  I miss you !






AND


----------



## kmedina

The photo editor worked nicely. It is a lovely picture even if it was a little bit of a pain to get it that way. I love timeline pictures taken at the same place years later. The Wilderness Lodge truly is beautiful. Thanks for all of the pictures.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Hey, I got a shout-out! 

You managed to rope me in here!  Nice work! 

It's so frustrating trying to get other people to take the picture you have in your mind, isn't it?  As soon as you said, "...and then I saw her hand turn the dial", I started to get annoyed on your behalf!  Sigh...

Beautiful pictures of the WL.  Man, I love that place.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wow, I never spotted the beautiful carvings when we had a good look at Wilderness Lodge last year nor the non character totem poles. That definitely deserves a second look.

Corinna


----------



## Leshaface

Caught up last night but couldn't reply.  DS broke out in hives and got all purple and threw up 

Anywhoooo

Breakfast looks so yummy at the GFC!  

V&A's.  Sigh.     That's all I have to say.  That and how in the world did you do all this including seminars and F&W.  You are my hero!

Now I can place a face to the Theme Park Connection.  I didn't know it was a store, I thought it was some type of club like D23   Boy was I wrong.

I love the picture of Ruthie, you and Fran!

I'm so glad she bought the California letters.  I really do miss them and glad I have a few pictures of them in my iPhoto.

I can't believe Fran bought all those steins....or wait, maybe I can 

Man, that Tri-tip has almost as many RT flights as me


----------



## jedijill

Love WL...Fran got some great pictures.

Love that you took leftovers back to California!  I wouldn't let good tri-tip go to waste either!

Jill in CO


----------



## scottny

V&A looked delicious. One day we will get there. 
Theme park Connection looks nice. Maybe we will go there and peak. 
Nice items you bought.
The steins are nice.
Loved the WL pics. It is a gorgeous resort. The bridge pics were nice.
All caught up again.


----------



## rentayenta

I love the nostalgia too Alison. That's part of the magic for us.  


Hope you're feeling better.  And got some sleep last night. Darn neighbors.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Looking at your VWL pictures is making me content that my WL for next weekend never came through - although I"m not too sure how much I"m really going to be able to enjoy the hotel with the amount I have planned for a very packed weekend.


----------



## eandesmom

It is such a crap shoot when someone else takes the shot no matter what you do.  I swear Jeff can't get it right, ever!  And, he probably thinks the same thing about the angles I choose.  

I love the villa lobby and can't get too many pictures of those carvings so thank you for that.

I do like the picture, regardless, you both look great!


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Omg re cameragate. How come everybody walking past who look ordinary folk when handed a camera suddenly turns into one of the following..
> 
> 1. Acting like you just handed them a ticking acme bomb ( omg I couldn't possibly take a photograph tooooo much responsibility....) and runs off screaming
> 2. Hands it to someone else to take even though you selected them and your heart sinks as you never would have selected the other person in a million years
> 3. Turns into photographer of the year suddenly changing elements on your camera you didn't know you had moving the camera around to an 'artistic' angles and standing on a bench saying 'oh yes baby that's great' like you are some kind of model in a bikini ( believe me this would have small children scared for days in my case )
> 
> 
> I have taken to asking children. They do what they are told i.e just press the button, enjoy the responsibility and it seems to make their day!
> 
> The WL is a wonderful hotel. We feel privileged to have stayed there. I liked the way one moment I was looking out onto a beach and then next a path in a wilderness and finally inside with it's homely lodge style with the highest level of detail I just kept noticing each time I walked past the same place. It transforms and morphs throughout the day with it's lighting, architecture. It's both dark and light at the same time. Walking through the hall to our room reminded me of the tower of terror corridor you see or the haunted mansion. Agreed VBC have the location and I like the shape of the doors. But for theming AK and WL are just hotel porn lol.



You may have a point re children!  I asked a teenager and you KNOW they don't do anything you ask!    You gals need to come stay at the VGC.  I swear that is totally my favorite hotel, but I am biased.  It feels like my second home, I just love it there!



dgbg100106 said:


> I have never been to WL but the pictures are beautiful, I will have to make it over there for a look see, the next time I am there.  We tend to stay at BC, BW and Jambo House...
> 
> I guess I need to venture out some.
> 
> Sorry about the photo op...  With my camera when I hand it to people they are scared to death and dont want to hold it.  So DH just gives them his phone, which is just NOT the same.
> 
> When we met up I will take y'alls photo and not touch anything I promise.



  Awesome!  I don't like using my phone.  It is totally a last resort.  The camera that I handed to the person is a pretty nice one, it's a Canon Rebel, newer model that we got (actually on our last WDW trip Fran ordered it online on some kind of bargain basement special) last winter.  It uses an SD card and not the Compact Flash (which is what our other nice DSLR camera uses).  We "thought" if we had two DSLRs then we would both be able to have one, but now we just take the SD card camera and we both take our P&Ss.  Silly us!



TifffanyD said:


> I just went back and looked at all the pics properly (as in not on my phone. The app kinda stinks and I can't click in to see pics larger... just get a blank page if I do). I love that you guys reproduced the shot from 15 years ago! How sweet!!!



I don't use the app, and just go from the "Internet", but I forget you have an iPhone, the one that doesn't have an App for Kakuro....    

I wanted to make sure we re did that shot, extra pounds and all!  



Luvchefmic said:


> Really enjoyed the " step back in time " photo of you & Fran and re-handing the camera to someone Paula nailed it  glad you fixed it
> 
> The more you show us of VWL the more I fall in love with it  I just finished up the tri tip here too that you graciously gave me DELICIOUS as the day you  made it As someone else posted I can definitely see a tag in your future about bi-coastal meat travel
> 
> Yes I _STILL_ have not made it over to F & W, its ridiculous really but its like when someone lives in NY and never goes to see the Statue of Liberty assuming it will always be there well F & W will not always be there for 2013 and I better get a move on I have a Sat & Sun off coming up near the end of F & W not ideal, especially the weekend which I swore I wouldn't do  but may have no choice
> 
> Sorry the TR is over but that only means a new PTR to look forward to and updates on your home
> 
> Continue to feel better my friends  I miss you !



I'm glad that you were able to enjoy the leftover meat from the cookout.  We never let good beef go to waste!  We will make it happen for you to stay at VWL.  We have points!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, I got a shout-out!
> 
> You managed to rope me in here!  Nice work!
> 
> It's so frustrating trying to get other people to take the picture you have in your mind, isn't it?  As soon as you said, "...and then I saw her hand turn the dial", I started to get annoyed on your behalf!  Sigh...
> 
> Beautiful pictures of the WL.  Man, I love that place.



Hey, you know how us women folk are, we have our ways!    I couldn't stop thinking about how both you and Ellen had gone through dilemmas of not getting the photos you wanted after handing your cameras off.  I even asked a second person!  So frustrating!  

Even though we don't have burgers and PB&J, I hope you stick around for the ride, we have lots of other amusing scenarios, although unfortunately, most of this trip is enjoyed through food.  I'm not sure how that is different from our other trips, but we do go on a few rides and see some shows and stuff, but I hate to say it, I think we mostly ate and drank this trip.  A. LOT.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Wow, I never spotted the beautiful carvings when we had a good look at Wilderness Lodge last year nor the non character totem poles. That definitely deserves a second look.
> 
> Corinna



We loved the lobby of the lodge from our stay back 15 years ago.  I remember enjoying the strata in the rock formations of the fireplace and several other parts of the lobby.  I dated a geologist in college, so I went on quite a few rockhound camping trips.  I love the look of rock formations!



Leshaface said:


> Caught up last night but couldn't reply.  DS broke out in hives and got all purple and threw up
> 
> Anywhoooo
> 
> Breakfast looks so yummy at the GFC!
> 
> V&A's.  Sigh.     That's all I have to say.  That and how in the world did you do all this including seminars and F&W.  You are my hero!
> 
> Now I can place a face to the Theme Park Connection.  I didn't know it was a store, I thought it was some type of club like D23   Boy was I wrong.
> 
> I love the picture of Ruthie, you and Fran!
> 
> I'm so glad she bought the California letters.  I really do miss them and glad I have a few pictures of them in my iPhoto.
> 
> I can't believe Fran bought all those steins....or wait, maybe I can
> 
> Man, that Tri-tip has almost as many RT flights as me



I know, at some point a TF is going to read my TRs and give me some kind oaf a meat tag.  We took that Prime Rib to the Titanic exhibit before cooking it at AKV and the tri tip went through TSA searches.  I wonder what they thought when their hands hit frozen meat!  



jedijill said:


> Love WL...Fran got some great pictures.
> 
> Love that you took leftovers back to California!  I wouldn't let good tri-tip go to waste either!
> 
> Jill in CO



And it didn't kill us when we ate it here.  Made some GREAT French Dip sandwiches!   



scottny said:


> V&A looked delicious. One day we will get there.
> Theme park Connection looks nice. Maybe we will go there and peak.
> Nice items you bought.
> The steins are nice.
> Loved the WL pics. It is a gorgeous resort. The bridge pics were nice.
> All caught up again.







rentayenta said:


> I love the nostalgia too Alison. That's part of the magic for us.
> 
> 
> Hope you're feeling better. And got some sleep last night. Darn neighbors.



Here I was thinking... "How did you know that our neighbors are a PITA and the police come to their house on a regular basis, we can't wait to move"   

And then I realized you were talking about YOUR neighbors!     



Dis_Yoda said:


> Looking at your VWL pictures is making me content that my WL for next weekend never came through - although I"m not too sure how much I"m really going to be able to enjoy the hotel with the amount I have planned for a very packed weekend.



I definitely need to get back over to your TR and catch up!  I'm not finished with the last segment.  I think the last thing I read was your picture stalking me!  I may have to include that on my TR when I get to that point!



eandesmom said:


> It is such a crap shoot when someone else takes the shot no matter what you do.  I swear Jeff can't get it right, ever!  And, he probably thinks the same thing about the angles I choose.
> 
> I love the villa lobby and can't get too many pictures of those carvings so thank you for that.
> 
> I do like the picture, regardless, you both look great!



I know, even when Fran picked out the shot, the CM she gave it to didn't change the focus, but Fran had it too far out of range, I wanted a pretty much close up shot, just like we had before.  I guess I should have showed her the picture I was trying to recreate beforehand!

Thanks!  We both need to lose weight but otherwise, we were happy and enjoying ourselves, so I guess that qualifies as great!


----------



## franandaj

So last we left off, we were checking out of the VWL and heading over to Epcot to enjoy some of the F&W kiosks before checking int the BCV.

We arrived at Epcot in good time, it was sunny. Quite extraordinarily so. And we snapped these photos of the entrance to Epcot.









They had the Cranberry Bog set up again this year.









And then we went full swing into the F&W kiosks. We started off with Brazil. 





We got the Frozen Caipirinha, Crispy Pork Belly and the Seared Scallop.  Of course I loved the Caipirinha, I always do, on the rocks or frozen. I didnt know what to expect from the other two, sorry about the blurry pictures, but both we absolutely astounding!  Im not a fan of black beans, but they were really good with the pork belly, I mean anything tastes better with bacon, and this was a crispy, fatty pork belly. The scallop was excellent!  If I ever come to F&W and I get to do anything twice, I would come back to these in a heartbeat!





Pork Belly





Blurry Scallop over rice





Next we plowed on to Argentina. I remembered really liking both of these items four years ago, enough to want to try them again even though there was new stuff to be had.





We got the Grilled Beef Skewer and the suggested pairing of the Malbec. We also got the Beef Empanada and I ordered the Pascual Sparkling Brut since I know Fran has a weak spot for sparkling beverages.













Everything was very good. I probably should have tried something new, but I was into the whole latin vibe so I went with it. 


*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*


Next we went to Mexico.





We got the Taco de Rib Eye, the Shrimp Taco and the Tequila Flight. These were the three tequilas that were included in the flight.





This is the Rib Eye taco. It was OK, but you really dont want to over cook rib-eye, as far as I was concerned it could have been sirloin, or flank steak and it would have tasted just the same maybe even better. It was so over cooked that the fat and flavor were pretty much cooked out of it. Overall it tasted good and we didnt throw it out. I just didnt see the point of using Rib-eye.





This tequila flight was so cute. Now dont let the scope of the picture fool you. These are tiny sips. We barely got three sips total out of each of these, and that was taking little tasting sips. They were all very good and normally we arent fans of the Anejo (the darkest one), but it had a sweetness to it that both of us really liked. Im glad that I took pictures of the bottles so I know what the tequilas are, especially when we are in Cozumel next year, we might know what to buy!





Both of us thought the Shrimp Taco was a real winner! This is another one that I would go back for again. The shrimp were battered and fried lightly, not until over done, just tender enough to be juicy and tasty.





We were getting very hot (it was a really hot day out with the sun beating down on us) and were still thirsty, when we came upon the margarita cart. Who can resist the lovely margaritas? Not us! I was sad that they had changed the menu and no longer had the Blue Curacao Patron Margarita, so we went for the traditional flavor. I got a blended one and Fran got hers on the rocks, both with salt. We traded off sipping them in the shade next to a little gift shop over the water in Mexico.

















After we finished our Margaritas, we headed on to South Korea.  I forgot to take a picture of their menu, but we ended up with a Kim-Chi dog and their pork lettuce wraps.









We stopped into Karamel Kuche because I had done all the buying the previous night. Fran evidently didnt feel that I had purchased enough so she bought some more salted caramels, some more caramel pinwheels, some caramel corn and another chocolate and caramel covered rice krispie treat.  I got a chocolate and caramel covered strawberry which I shared with her.





Then we pushed on to American or perhaps it is known as Hops & Barley.





We got the griddled lobster tail, the lobster roll, the La Crema Chardonnay and the rogue Chocolate Stout.





I really didnt care for either of these items.  The lobster tail was a little overcooked and tough, and the lobster roll wasnt creamy like Ive had them in New England. It was just big chunks of lobster and some mayo on the bread. I prefer my lobster chopped up and mixed in with some celery, onions, and mayo in the roll. Oh well, you cant love everything!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Yum!  What great blissful bites!


I haven't had dinner yet so I'm sitting here wiping my screen after I've licked it.  I always like the look of the South American food; but somehow, we didn't really make it round to some of those stands this time.


----------



## dgbg100106

oh everything looked good...  Which is part of the problem...  Everything looks good but does not taste good.

The last time I was there....  ummm 2 years ago. I was very disappointed with the lobster and said i would not go back.  Very over cooked.

Sorry to hear the tacos were overcooked, I agree, you want to fat marble in a rib eye.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> Hey, you know how us women folk are, we have our ways!    I couldn't stop thinking about how both you and Ellen had gone through dilemmas of not getting the photos you wanted after handing your cameras off.  I even asked a second person!  So frustrating!



I think Ellen and I totally sympathize!  



franandaj said:


> Even though we don't have burgers and PB&J, I hope you stick around for the ride, we have lots of other amusing scenarios, although unfortunately, most of this trip is enjoyed through food.  I'm not sure how that is different from our other trips, but we do go on a few rides and see some shows and stuff, but I hate to say it, I think we mostly ate and drank this trip.  A. LOT.



Nothing wrong with that!  Part of the fun of vacation is not having to cook for yourself.

Contrary to popular belief, I don't just eat burgers and PB&J.  The PB&J is less of a culinary choice and more of an economic necessity.  I just don't have gourmet/expensive tastes, that's all.  I do really want to check out the F&W festival someday though.




franandaj said:


> Im not a fan of black beans, but they were really good with the pork belly, I mean anything tastes better with bacon, and this was a crispy, fatty pork belly.



Everything IS better with bacon.  Especially when you can sweep the black beans off to the side and just eat the bacon. 



franandaj said:


> We got the griddled lobster tail, the lobster roll, the La Crema Chardonnay and the rogue Chocolate Stout.



Sorry you didn't care for the lobster items.  Did you like the chocolate stout?  Yards Brewery out of Philly is a local brewer that makes a chocolate stout here, and it's my favorite beer ever.


----------



## Luvchefmic

I had told you I hadn't gone to F & W Well as much as I hate the fact of going on a weekend and the LAST weekend at that, I hate even more missing it so I am going on Sunday Nov 10  My plan is get in and out super early so as not to encounter " Food & Drunk " and then get over to DTD as they are having an Art Festival of some sort, I think its the sidewalk chalk thing and I really want to get over to see

It helps that you put the signs/prices and I am taking notes on your venture


----------



## Pinkocto

Lots of delicious treats! I would definitely try the shrimp taco, that looked scrumptious. 

Too cute Fran felt the need to buy more caramel goodies. I loved the rice crispy treat but I'd much rather have it with only caramel, no chocolate.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

VGF sure do sound nice! Can't wait to try when we darken your State! 

The Cranberry bog was interesting I thought. Not having Cranberries native to the UK I had no idea they grew like that! I like cranberry anything! Cute they were giving away little ocean spray packets . I was eating these merrily for snacks for days! 

Brazil's scallops sound nice. They are so easy to get wrong. They are one of my favourite dishes but it takes a good chef doesn't it as like shrimp seconds count between perfect and ohhhh over cooked it's now seafood flavoured gum! Too chewy! 

That's a good point re Mexico and rib-eye. It seemed out of place as you say. Another steak would have meet the grade just as easily. Omg I love Blue Curacao. Isn't it just to die for. Back in the day when I could drink alcohol I would often be seen with a blue cocktail in my hand! 

Oh shrimp tacos! Nice to hear again the shrimp was not overcooked! It must be hard catering to such crowds. My hat goes off to them in respect! 

We were disappointed by America also. I expected at least something to equal the liberty slushy in alcohol form for Jo and a nice fruit pie! 

Looking forward to hearing about Beach Club!


----------



## Leshaface

Yay you started on F&W!  We pretty much got everything you guys got up till now.  Great minds think alike.  Also, I can't believe how warm it was while we were there  I had heard conflicting things about October weather.  I heard even right now it's still hot and humid! I would so go again during this time though!


----------



## dolphingirl47

All those goodies look amazing. I did not know that there was a frozen version of Caipirinha and I have had a few over the years. Indeed, I plan on toasting my birthday with a few Caipirinhas. What a shame that they did not have any L.A. Cetto wines at the Mexican kiosk this time round. I was able to tour one of their vineries last year and some of the wines were so smooth they wanted to make me weep.

Corinna


----------



## Linda67

Wow, some seriously yummy looking food 
Sounds like you had a few winners in your choices


----------



## rentayenta

Everything looks yummy! I didn't love the lobster roll either. It wasn't terrible but it wasn't like the lovely roll I enjoyed in Nantucket last September. 

I can't say no to a margarita, or almost anything at Disney, either but I don't know how you sip tequila.  Tequila is for getting hammered not to be sipped leisurely. 

Looks like a hot day but better Epcot than almost anywhere to enjoy the day. 

I agree, I love the GCV too. It's the best!


----------



## lisaviolet

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> 1. Acting like you just handed them a ticking acme bomb ( omg I couldn't possibly take a photograph tooooo much responsibility....) and runs off screaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have taken to asking children. They do what they are told i.e just press the button, enjoy the responsibility and it seems to make their day!
> 
> 
> .



OMG, Paula.  I'm totally #1.  That's how I act.    Your thoughts were priceless.  I don't run screaming though!!!!  

And asking children!


----------



## lisaviolet

Loved the update, Alison.  

Your updates make one feel like they're there.  So thanks for that.

I did kind of wonder if you two were okay on your scooters with the heat and the drinks.   BEEP!  BEEP!  TEQUILA!


----------



## rentayenta

lisaviolet said:


> Loved the update, Alison.
> 
> Your updates make one feel like they're there.  So thanks for that.
> 
> I did kind of wonder if you two were okay on your scooters with the heat and the drinks.   BEEP!  BEEP!  TEQUILA!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

lisaviolet said:


> OMG, Paula.  I'm totally #1.  That's how I act.    Your thoughts were priceless.  I don't run screaming though!!!!  And asking children!


yes asking children is good. Kids are useful but I really couldn't understand why DW and I were turned down in the adoption process. We showed them where the children would sleep in the servants quarters, the kitchen where they would prepare all our meals, the adapted household devices so they could do all the cleaning, even the adapted car for them to go to the store...

Isn't that what you guys have children for or am I mislead ( lol ) 

( for those that do not understand British humour this is a joke. DW and I adore children and could not adopt because of my health but we are the proud owners of two shih tzu's neither of which moves from it's throne all day long. The word spoilt does not start to describe... )


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula that was too funny! 

Any pictures to share of the dogs? I love dogs


----------



## PrincessInOz

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> yes asking children is good. Kids are useful but I really couldn't understand why DW and I were turned down in the adoption process. We showed them where the *children would sleep in the servants quarters*, the kitchen where they would prepare all our meals, the adapted household devices so they could do all the cleaning, even the adapted car for them to go to the store...
> 
> Isn't that what you guys have children for or am I mislead ( lol )
> 
> ( for those that do not understand British humour this is a joke. DW and I adore children and could not adopt because of my health but we are the proud owners of two shih tzu's neither of which moves from it's throne all day long. The word spoilt does not start to describe... )




You have servant quarters for the children to sleep???
What's wrong with a bit of ground in the backyard?  At least that way, they will be close to the outside dunny.


Jeez.  British kids are spoilt!  

(No one understands Aussie humour either).


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

PrincessInOz said:


> You have servant quarters for the children to sleep??? What's wrong with a bit of ground in the backyard?  At least that way, they will be close to the outside dunny.  Jeez.  British kids are spoilt!    (No one understands Aussie humour either).


lol I love it! And the Irish children would be grateful for the bit of backyard... Lol


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Yum!  What great blissful bites!
> 
> 
> I haven't had dinner yet so I'm sitting here wiping my screen after I've licked it.  I always like the look of the South American food; but somehow, we didn't really make it round to some of those stands this time.



That's too bad.  In fact, you really didn't tell me much at all of what you did.    I guess I'll have to wait until you get there in your TR!



dgbg100106 said:


> oh everything looked good...  Which is part of the problem...  Everything looks good but does not taste good.
> 
> The last time I was there....  ummm 2 years ago. I was very disappointed with the lobster and said i would not go back.  Very over cooked.
> 
> Sorry to hear the tacos were overcooked, I agree, you want to fat marble in a rib eye.



Yeah, some things look REALLY good and then they just taste "meh".  My problem with a lot of foods is that they are overcooked.  I don't think I've ever said, "Yeah that steak was too rare for my liking!"  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think Ellen and I totally sympathize!   .\



As can others here too!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nothing wrong with that!  Part of the fun of vacation is not having to cook for yourself.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, I don't just eat burgers and PB&J.  The PB&J is less of a culinary choice and more of an economic necessity.  I just don't have gourmet/expensive tastes, that's all.  I do really want to check out the F&W festival someday though.



I completely understand. We do it kind of in the reverse. While we don't eat PB&J (actually I have never included the J on my sandwiches, it's that I rarely eat sweet things combined with savory things, only exceptions, Chicken and Waffles and Sweet and Sour pork), I make almost all our meals at home. Dining out is a rare treat for us, and we usually save it up for on vacations where we blow the budget that we have been saving for at home.  

Unfortunately my parents raised me to have gourmet tastes and it was later in life I learned about things like Chicken Fried Steak, Corned Beef and Cabbage, Corn dogs and deep fried candy bars!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Everything IS better with bacon.  Especially when you can sweep the black beans off to the side and just eat the bacon.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sorry you didn't care for the lobster items.  Did you like the chocolate stout?  Yards Brewery out of Philly is a local brewer that makes a chocolate stout here, and it's my favorite beer ever.



The Chocolate Stout was GREAT!  I could have ordered a larger glass, but we weren't sure how we would like it. I love Guiness and love chocolate, so I guess I should have known the two together would have been great.



Luvchefmic said:


> I had told you I hadn't gone to F & W Well as much as I hate the fact of going on a weekend and the LAST weekend at that, I hate even more missing it so I am going on Sunday Nov 10  My plan is get in and out super early so as not to encounter " Food & Drunk " and then get over to DTD as they are having an Art Festival of some sort, I think its the sidewalk chalk thing and I really want to get over to see
> 
> It helps that you put the signs/prices and I am taking notes on your venture



I'll try to get some more pics up before the 10th to help you out.  We didn't get to nearly as many booths as we wanted, but the special events we did were so great I didn't feel deprived.



Pinkocto said:


> Lots of delicious treats! I would definitely try the shrimp taco, that looked scrumptious.
> 
> Too cute Fran felt the need to buy more caramel goodies. I loved the rice crispy treat but I'd much rather have it with only caramel, no chocolate.



I sometimes wish I had a bigger stomach so that I could eat more.  I get filled up so quickly that I always have to stop eating before I want to. The Shrimp taco was definitely good!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> VGF sure do sound nice! Can't wait to try when we darken your State!



you mean VGC right?  When you two come out, we'll book over there too and we can have fun hanging out together!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> The Cranberry bog was interesting I thought. Not having Cranberries native to the UK I had no idea they grew like that! I like cranberry anything! Cute they were giving away little ocean spray packets . I was eating these merrily for snacks for days!



I grew up my early years in Massachusetts and we had TONS of Cranberry Bogs on the Cape so I remember driving past them and thinking   Kind of like the Hummingbirds!  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Brazil's scallops sound nice. They are so easy to get wrong. They are one of my favourite dishes but it takes a good chef doesn't it as like shrimp seconds count between perfect and ohhhh over cooked it's now seafood flavoured gum! Too chewy!



Like I said earlier, I will never complain about something being undercooked, scallops are fine any way by me but overdone, I like them raw (sushi handrolls) and perfectly cooked.  I was amazed that they were cooking them so nicely when they were making so many.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> That's a good point re Mexico and rib-eye. It seemed out of place as you say. Another steak would have meet the grade just as easily. Omg I love Blue Curacao. Isn't it just to die for. Back in the day when I could drink alcohol I would often be seen with a blue cocktail in my hand!



I'm totally a sucker for a Blue Drink!  Anything with Blue Curacao and I'm all over it!  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh shrimp tacos! Nice to hear again the shrimp was not overcooked! It must be hard catering to such crowds. My hat goes off to them in respect!
> 
> We were disappointed by America also. I expected at least something to equal the liberty slushy in alcohol form for Jo and a nice fruit pie!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about Beach Club!



I think it was Lesahface's TR a ways back we were talking about a real American Restaurant for that pavillion and what would be on the menu.  Fried Chicken, Meatloaf, Chicken Fried Steak, Baked Beans, Corn on the Cob, Apple Pie...The American Pavillion needs a better PR agent!



Leshaface said:


> Yay you started on F&W!  We pretty much got everything you guys got up till now.  Great minds think alike.  Also, I can't believe how warm it was while we were there  I had heard conflicting things about October weather.  I heard even right now it's still hot and humid! I would so go again during this time though!



I've always heard that it is warm well into November, more so than it is here.  I'd like to go later in the month, but it seems we are always planning something for the end of October.



dolphingirl47 said:


> All those goodies look amazing. I did not know that there was a frozen version of Caipirinha and I have had a few over the years. Indeed, I plan on toasting my birthday with a few Caipirinhas. What a shame that they did not have any L.A. Cetto wines at the Mexican kiosk this time round. I was able to tour one of their vineries last year and some of the wines were so smooth they wanted to make me weep.
> 
> Corinna



I love Caipirinhas and it was so nice that Brazil had that frozen one, it was very refreshing on such a hot day.  I think I toured L.A. Cetto when we did a 3 day cruise to Ensenada.  I liked their wines very much too.  I guess the Tequila companies were willing to pay more to get their drinks in than the winery.



Linda67 said:


> Wow, some seriously yummy looking food
> Sounds like you had a few winners in your choices



We sure did!  



rentayenta said:


> Everything looks yummy! I didn't love the lobster roll either. It wasn't terrible but it wasn't like the lovely roll I enjoyed in Nantucket last September.



Yeah, I'm spoiled by having been raised in Boston and my grandparents had a house on Cape Cod, so we had some of the best lobster rolls (once I finally decided that it was OK to eat seafood other than fried clams).



rentayenta said:


> I can't say no to a margarita, or almost anything at Disney, either but I don't know how you sip tequila.  Tequila is for getting hammered not to be sipped leisurely.



When it costs $15 - $20 a shot, you sip it!  I guess I started drinking tequila later in life.  We did Mezcal in College and I ate my fair share of worms.  I had some Mezcal later in the trip and I think I know now why I like to sip and savor my tequila.



rentayenta said:


> Looks like a hot day but better Epcot than almost anywhere to enjoy the day.
> 
> I agree, I love the GCV too. It's the best!



Yeah, I'd rather be in Epcot on a hot day, much better choice of beverages than the MK!  

I just added the other four friends to our GV at the VGC for next weekend (not a couple days from now, but a week and a few days).  There will be nine of us in there!    Only one night, but I bet it will be quite the party!  We can't party too hard, the band has to perform at DCA, but the cool thing is we don't have to play until almost 2:00 so we can sort of sleep in.  We report at around 11:30AM so it will be fun.  I might tack that TR on the end of this when I finish.


----------



## franandaj

lisaviolet said:


> Loved the update, Alison.
> 
> Your updates make one feel like they're there.  So thanks for that.
> 
> I did kind of wonder if you two were okay on your scooters with the heat and the drinks.   BEEP!  BEEP!  TEQUILA!



Drinkin' and Drivin'


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Yes VGF sorry oh that would be such fun if you booked in too! I want to see some of those Cranberry bogs as well


----------



## dgbg100106

As you said a steak is never undercooked!  tartare is fine with me too...


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice update at EPCOT during the F&W Festival. Very nice pictures of the food porn and drinks. After seeing all your pictures from the F&W Festival, it makes me want to go back to WDW during the F&W Festival to try all the different kiosks that I haven't done during my trip last year.

I can still remember the taste of the Beef Empanada at the Argentina kiosk


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> As you said a steak is never undercooked!  tartare is fine with me too...







mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice update at EPCOT during the F&W Festival. Very nice pictures of the food porn and drinks. After seeing all your pictures from the F&W Festival, it makes me want to go back to WDW during the F&W Festival to try all the different kiosks that I haven't done during my trip last year.
> 
> I can still remember the taste of the Beef Empanada at the Argentina kiosk



That Empanada was really good, I'm looking forward to going back again sometime in the future, but I have no idea when!


----------



## scottny

That Brazilian drink got me drunk a few years ago. 
The shrimp taco sounds good.
The margaritas look delicious. 
I have never had a lettuce wrap and I think I need to try it once. 
I agree lobster roll does need to be mixed.


----------



## franandaj

scottny said:


> That Brazilian drink got me drunk a few years ago.
> The shrimp taco sounds good.
> The margaritas look delicious.
> I have never had a lettuce wrap and I think I need to try it once.
> I agree lobster roll does need to be mixed.



The Capirainha was pretty strong!    You definitely need to try a lettuce wrap, my favorites are the Chinese minced chicken in lettuce cups!


----------



## franandaj

By this time it was around 3PM, so we decided it was time to head over to the BCV. I started texting PIO and it turns out they were on the bus back from which ever water park they had decided to hit. We got to the lobby first and started the check in process and PIO and family showed up before we were done, so we all ordered up our bags from Bell Services and they showed us how to get to the Villas and we each found our rooms.





I barely had time to take any pictures of the room before we trashed it, the bellman brought our bags so quickly!  Here is Fran waiting for me to finish with the pictures.









Our Kitchen





Our messy living room













This was our first experience at WDW with a HA bathroom, and it was PERFECT!  We will request these from now on as it made daily activities so much easier for Fran.













This closet is much smaller than the one at the VWL, I could fit two suitcases on the floor of that closet and this one barely fit the one.









The lovely Master Bedroom. I love to have a King Size Bed on vacation.













And finally, this ones for you Jenny!  The stocked refrigerator!


----------



## franandaj

I barely had time to get the groceries put into the fridge and it was time to leave for our dinner ADR.  We were having dinner with PIO and her family at Raglan Road, and another DISer from the photography board.  This was my first time dining at this restaurant and I was looking very forward to it.

We all went to the bus stop at about 5:00PM and the bus arrived shortly and we were on our way.  We arrived in plenty of time for our ADR, but as it turns out, we didnt need one to sit outside.









The Menu





They brought us some soda bread with oil and balsamic.





Now the cameras were clicking away, but for some reason, after all the shots that we posed for, none were taken with my camera!    I seemed to only take pictures of the food, so youll have to see it in PIOs TR!

I got the Scallop Forrest. Yummy deep fried Scallops.





We also got a couple orders of Onion Rings for the table.





Fran ordered the Fish and Chips and we shared those as well as my entrée.





These next two entrees belonged to PIOs DH, I have no idea what the first one is, the second is obviously broccolini.









Goopysolelady from the photography board joined us and she ordered the chicken with a side of carrots.









We were pretty full, but no one wanted to give up the idea of dessert.  We decided on two desserts that we would share amongst all of us.  Again, no recollection of what they were, but they sure were good!









Meanwhile a band had started to play and things were getting lively.





Here is my plate of dessert.





Everyone else left to pursue photographic opportunities, and Fran and I were playing the bill as others had either given us cash or already charged their credit card.  As it turns out, the server had made a mistake on the bill, so that took another 20 minutes to an hour to work that out.  

I hadnt realized that Fran had a whole evening of shopping planned ahead of her. We ended up going to World of Disney and then to the Art store, and I ended up walking a WHOLE LOT more than I ever expected, by the time we left, I was tired and cranky, my feet hurt, my legs hurt, my whole body hurt, and after much whining (of which Im not proud), I was able to convince Fran to go home to the Beach Club.  I got my use of that Jacuzzi tub that night! I just love my Jacuzzi tub!  Favorite part of staying DVC!


----------



## Pinkocto

All I saw in the fridge were my beloved diet Dews!  thanks for the BCV 1BR pics. I snagged one for two trips next year, I'm super excited!  

Dinner looked delicious, that one is still on my list as well. Oh my on the shopping extravaganza, I hope you weren't too sore the next day.


----------



## dolphingirl47

The decor at the Beach Club Villas is very understated. I am looking forward to staying there next month. Dinner looked lovely.

Corinna


----------



## PrincessInOz

LOL!   I hope that goopysolelady took pictures of us that night.  I certainly didn't....only captured the food!  
Actually....looking at the pictures again....you got Fran's head and cap, DH's red camera bag and camera, Goopysolelady's phone (which is all I got of her), my legs and DS' green Luigi hat in your pictures.  I think you captured more of us than I did.   


You stayed to shop??  You should have come with us to MK.  It was quite a good night and not too crowded in the park for the fireworks.  But I hope Fran enjoyed the shopping.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pictures of the room from the BCV.

That is neat that you got to meet another DISer that day. The food looks very appetizing.


----------



## rentayenta

Great update and thank you for the fridge photo.  

We love Raglan Road. Fun you got to sit outside too. We've only been to RR once, in 2007, and loved it. It was our one date night of the trip. We sat at the bar so I missed the whole outside opportunity. I think this means we need another trip to WDW.  

More shopping?  I'm not a big shopper so I totally understand the cranky/tired part.  What treasures did she find? 

The villa looks great and glad you enjoyed the jacuzzi and the HA setup.


----------



## jedijill

Another fantastic day!  Love the stocked fridge and the jacuzzi!  That is my biggest complaint about the studios...no jacuzzi!  I love Ragland Road and need to get back soon.  

Jill in CO


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> ]




I was going to say "Oh look at Fran being so incredibly patient"  but then I remembered her shopping addition.    

Laughing.

HORRID day, Alison.  Horrid. Just home from parents.   Someone broke my heart tonight and even worse, really, my trust. 

And my parents are obviously still going through a lot.  And were today.  

Okay, I'm babbling all over your TR.  AGAIN!  

Anyway, my point besides babbling was this update was wonderful and a godsend for this lovely moment in time.   So yeah for small lovelies that help.  

So nice to get together with Princess In Oz and her family and your friend.  What a lovely evening.


----------



## rentayenta

Lisa,  I'm sorry you had a horrid day. I find your honesty and humor and vulnerability refreshing and heartwarming. Ramble on girl, ramble on!


----------



## PrincessInOz

lisaviolet said:


> HORRID day, Alison.  Horrid.  Someone broke my heart tonight and even worse, really, my trust. (Separate from the lovely visit below)
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm babbling all over your TR.  AGAIN!





rentayenta said:


> I'm sorry you had a horrid day. I find your honesty and humor and vulnerability refreshing and heartwarming. Ramble on girl, ramble on!



Me too, LisaViolet.  So sorry you had a horrid day; feel free to ramble on when you feel the need.  (Well maybe not in Alison's TR because I can't speak for her; but we do kinda hang out on similar threads on the Community Board.  Feel free to come and share and rant on those.  That's what we do for each other there!! )


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> All I saw in the fridge were my beloved diet Dews!  thanks for the BCV 1BR pics. I snagged one for two trips next year, I'm super excited!
> 
> Dinner looked delicious, that one is still on my list as well. Oh my on the shopping extravaganza, I hope you weren't too sore the next day.



That's so funny what you focused on in the fridge!

I hope you love the 1 BR.  The Jacuzzi tub is my main reason for booking the 1 BRs!



dolphingirl47 said:


> The decor at the Beach Club Villas is very understated. I am looking forward to staying there next month. Dinner looked lovely.
> 
> Corinna



The BCV were very nice.  I liked how close we were to the quiet pool.



PrincessInOz said:


> LOL!   I hope that goopysolelady took pictures of us that night.  I certainly didn't....only captured the food!
> Actually....looking at the pictures again....you got Fran's head and cap, DH's red camera bag and camera, Goopysolelady's phone (which is all I got of her), my legs and DS' green Luigi hat in your pictures.  I think you captured more of us than I did.
> 
> 
> You stayed to shop??  You should have come with us to MK.  It was quite a good night and not too crowded in the park for the fireworks.  But I hope Fran enjoyed the shopping.



She got an awesome picture of Goofy's one man band autographed by the author, so I think that was a pretty good score.     Me, myself, I was just Grumpy about sitting outside after I looked at all the stuff inside and didn't want anything.  



mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice pictures of the room from the BCV.
> 
> That is neat that you got to meet another DISer that day. The food looks very appetizing.







rentayenta said:


> Great update and thank you for the fridge photo.
> 
> We love Raglan Road. Fun you got to sit outside too. We've only been to RR once, in 2007, and loved it. It was our one date night of the trip. We sat at the bar so I missed the whole outside opportunity. I think this means we need another trip to WDW.
> 
> More shopping?  I'm not a big shopper so I totally understand the cranky/tired part.  What treasures did she find?
> 
> The villa looks great and glad you enjoyed the jacuzzi and the HA setup.



=As I said above she got an autographed pic of Goofy's "one man band" from the author who was there when she showed up.  I was too tired and was being grumpy on the bench outsidel  Don't mind me, I should just hang out and lump it.  I did get to go in the Jacuzzi when I got home.  



jedijill said:


> Another fantastic day!  Love the stocked fridge and the jacuzzi!  That is my biggest complaint about the studios...no jacuzzi!  I love Ragland Road and need to get back soon.
> 
> Jill in CO



That's why Fran let me never stay in a studio again!   



lisaviolet said:


> I was going to say "Oh look at Fran being so incredibly patient"  but then I remembered her shopping addition.
> 
> Laughing.
> 
> HORRID day, Alison. Horrid. Just home from parents. Someone broke my heart tonight and even worse, really, my trust.
> 
> And my parents are obviously still going through a lot. And were today.
> 
> Okay, I'm babbling all over your TR. AGAIN!
> 
> Anyway, my point besides babbling was this update was wonderful and a godsend for this lovely moment in time.  So yeah for small lovelies that help.
> 
> So nice to get together with Princess In Oz and her family and your friend. What a lovely evening.





rentayenta said:


> I'm sorry you had a horrid day. I find your honesty and humor and vulnerability refreshing and heartwarming. Ramble on girl, ramble on!



AS others have said, we invite you to come over to the Old Fogies thread on the Community Board so that you can vent, we do all kinds of stuff like that over there!  We welcome you presense, that is a great place for venting!




PrincessInOz said:


> Me too, LisaViolet.  So sorry you had a horrid day; feel free to ramble on when you feel the need.  (Well maybe not in Alison's TR because I can't speak for her; but we do kinda hang out on similar threads on the Community Board.  Feel free to come and share and rant on those.  That's what we do for each other there!! )



OK, so I Pre empted it, but yes we all vent our stuff on the Old Fogies thread, that way we don't have to air our dirty laundry on our PTRs~


----------



## lisaviolet

Thank you, everyone.  And thanks for the invite.    I appreciate it.

I'm done.  

And back to your TR.    Since I can't sleep anyway.

_____________________________

Alison, what was your view at BCV?  Where were you facing? Maybe you said - I should go back and look just in case my brain missed it. 

And you've done VWL, AKV, BLT and BCV in the last few.  Do you have a great love?  (Besides Fran I mean!!)

And anything else booked upcoming?  

I have nothing booked or planned. Boo.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> The BCV were very nice.  I liked how close we were to the quiet pool.



Okay.  Got it!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Thanks for the update was waiting to hear about the Beach Club. When Jo and I asked to see a room we loved the resort and room but were shocked by the lack of wardrobe space! That was the HA studio so I see the theme continues with one bed! 

Thanks for posting photos of HA one bed. I am really grateful because I love love love jacuzzi's that would be one of the highlights for me! So that's good to know. I prefer the HA rooms so much easier to move around and the shower is great and love all the grab rails etc.

Ragland Road looks nice! Yum Soda Bread my Granny made that a lot. My parents are both born in Ireland. We went I love soda bread. Did you try Guinness? Yum. I wonder if they serve Shepard's pie or Irish stew? Those are the best Irish dishes. Irish serve a lot of lamb and cook it to perfection! 

Did you enjoy the BC? Would you stay there again?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Looks like a great room at the Beach Club.  We tend to trash ours very quickly as well. 

Dinner looked great!  Never tried Raglan Road before, so I guess we'll have to go back.


----------



## eandesmom

All caught up!

My goodness, I am salivating with all the Food and Wine Kiosk posts.  One of each please!  Well maybe not one of each of the drinks...too much mixing of different things...once you got to the wine after tequila, I had a headache!  LOL!  It all looked SO good!

I am glad you enjoyed Raglan, it is one of our favorites but bummer that you had a ton of walking and were sore and cranky.  Shopping will do that to the best of us for sure, especially at the end of a full day.

YAY for the jacuzzi tub!  One of these days I will use it.  Heck one of these days I will use the one in my house.  LOL.


----------



## dgbg100106

Beach Club is our home resort, and I love it for EPCOT and the festivals, nice to just stumble back to your room.


You have a lovely room and you are gonna need all that size for the shopping bags!


----------



## Leshaface

That picture of Fran reminds me of DH waiting on me to take pics too!  Except Fran looks happy than Dan ever does! 

Wow, the presentation of all the food at Raglan Road looks amazing!  Look at all those forks for the deep fried scallops.  And the desserts look good too, however, my dessert would be checking out the band


----------



## franandaj

Breaking News!!!!!! 

 Sorry I haven't been around much. It's been crazy with Fran being sick and getting the new house together, but today she finally came out of her fog enough for me to put a 2014 calendar in front of her face and talk WDW  dates.

We just booked a trip to WDW for May 29- June 5. You will never guess where!  We got a Standard view one bedroom at the VGF!!!!!

I haven't had a chance to make a ticker, and we still have a few weeks to plan ADRs!!!!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> Breaking News!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much. It's been crazy with Fran being sick and getting the new house together, but today she finally came out of her fog enough for me to put a 2014 calendar in front of her face and talk WDW  dates.
> 
> We just booked a trip to WDW for May 29- June 5. You will never guess where!  We got a Standard view one bedroom at the VGF!!!!!
> 
> I haven't had a chance to make a ticker, and we still have a few weeks to plan ADRs!!!!!



I HATE you!!!  


WOW!  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Breaking News!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much. It's been crazy with Fran being sick and getting the new house together, but today she finally came out of her fog enough for me to put a 2014 calendar in front of her face and talk WDW  dates.
> 
> We just booked a trip to WDW for May 29- June 5. You will never guess where!  We got a Standard view one bedroom at the VGF!!!!!
> 
> I haven't had a chance to make a ticker, and we still have a few weeks to plan ADRs!!!!!



Congratulations!!! 

I think you'll overlap with Paula and Jo. I'll be missing them by a few weeks, and sadly you too  my trip ends May 19.


----------



## Luvchefmic

TPC here we come  I better warn them !  okay where are we eating  ?


----------



## mvf-m11c

That is great news to hear that you will be staying at the new VGF next year.


----------



## rentayenta

The VGF! Awesome!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Great news! We over lap! We are going May 28th -June 4th for the Star Wars weekends ( well hoping we catch one ) . Staying at SSR. Hope we can dismeet! VGF wonderful!  congrats.


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> Breaking News!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much. It's been crazy with Fran being sick and getting the new house together, but today she finally came out of her fog enough for me to put a 2014 calendar in front of her face and talk WDW  dates.
> 
> We just booked a trip to WDW for May 29- June 5. You will never guess where!  We got a Standard view one bedroom at the VGF!!!!!
> 
> I haven't had a chance to make a ticker, and we still have a few weeks to plan ADRs!!!!!



YAY!  how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We will miss you by just a little over a week, wah!  Very Very exciting.


----------



## jedijill

Woot woot!  Congrats!!!

Jill in CO


----------



## kmedina

That's fantastic. I cannot wait to see your trip pictures.


----------



## lisaviolet

kmedina said:


> That's fantastic. I cannot wait to see your trip pictures.



I know, eh?  I can't wait.  

Yeah Alison. Totally envious but still YEAH ALISON.    People have been raving that the finished product is better than any picture so I can't wait for your take on it - and Fran's.


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> Breaking News!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much. It's been crazy with Fran being sick and getting the new house together, but today she finally came out of her fog enough for me to put a 2014 calendar in front of her face and talk WDW  dates.
> 
> We just booked a trip to WDW for May 29- June 5. You will never guess where!  We got a Standard view one bedroom at the VGF!!!!!
> 
> I haven't had a chance to make a ticker, and we still have a few weeks to plan ADRs!!!!!



That is amazing news. I hope you will have a wonderful time and I can't wait to see the photos.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> I HATE you!!!
> 
> 
> WOW!  Can't wait to see it!



   

I've heard that the pictures just don't do them justice and that the rooms are gorgeous!



Pinkocto said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I think you'll overlap with Paula and Jo. I'll be missing them by a few weeks, and sadly you too  my trip ends May 19.



I thought that I was going to be overlapping with you, but I guess it's Paula and Jo.  That's cool too!   Too bad we all didn't overlap.



Luvchefmic said:


> TPC here we come  I better warn them !  okay where are we eating  ?



Well we definitely have to plan a meal somewhere, and if you like, you can even come over for dinner in our room one night.  I plan on not making too many dinnertime ADRs just so we have some relaxing nights in the room.  We are already taking your recommendation for dinner at 1900 Park Fare, and I have a few others in mind....but that's another PTR!



mvf-m11c said:


> That is great news to hear that you will be staying at the new VGF next year.



I can't wait!  



rentayenta said:


> The VGF! Awesome!







Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Great news! We over lap! We are going May 28th -June 4th for the Star Wars weekends ( well hoping we catch one ) . Staying at SSR. Hope we can dismeet! VGF wonderful!  congrats.



Star Wars weekends is one of our reasons for choosing those dates, and availability.  



eandesmom said:


> YAY!  how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We will miss you by just a little over a week, wah!  Very Very exciting.



Well, I will probably be here for your DLR band trip.  BTW ours is tomorrow!  8 of us in a GV!  :



jedijill said:


> Woot woot!  Congrats!!!
> 
> Jill in CO



Thanks!  



kmedina said:


> That's fantastic. I cannot wait to see your trip pictures.



I can't wait to take my trip pictures!



lisaviolet said:


> I know, eh?  I can't wait.
> 
> Yeah Alison. Totally envious but still YEAH ALISON.    People have been raving that the finished product is better than any picture so I can't wait for your take on it - and Fran's.



The only thing that bums me out is that they didn't take the BLT or AKV model of two bathrooms over to VGF.  I can't wait to see the beautiful rooms in person!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That is amazing news. I hope you will have a wonderful time and I can't wait to see the photos.
> 
> Corinna



I will be so happy to stay at another monorail resort.  I've been to the GF twice before, but never in a villa!


----------



## franandaj

Thursday morning arrived quickly.  This morning we had an ADR at the Cape May Café, PIO had organized this meet up and there were going to be quite a few of us present for this meet.  We all arrived shortly before our 8AM ADR and opted to take some group photos in the lobby.

So the folks here are from left to right, franandaj, twofeathersmac, bobbiwoz, PrincessInOz, and Luvchefmic.





We were seated shortly.  Our seating wasnt ideal as we were at two tables for four, so we didnt get to chat much with the other table.





All the food for the buffet was in this one area.





First I took my pictures of the buffet offerings.  A staple of any good Disney breakfast buffet. Mickey Waffles





And the toppings





The hearty parts





Pastries





Carved Meat





French Toast and bannans





Quiche and grits





Oatmeal and I dont know what the other stuff is!





The healthy parts













Lox and Bagels





Yummmm Cheese!





And more pastries



















 


*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

With pictures taken, I headed back to the buffet to start choosing my entrees, except I looked up to see Goofy heading to our table.  I couldnt miss a picture with the Goof, so I headed back over to the table for a photo-op.









Then it was off to the buffet for my first plate.  Fran had already filled and started on eating her first plate when I was ready to take pictures, so I missed her first plate.





She went back for another plate and so did I.  Can you tell whose is whose?









Then Minnie came around.













I think Donald came by right after Minnie.





While we took this picture, Fran said something to Donald about not letting too many people smack him in his tail feathers, and he started laughing.









We both finished up our breakfasts with a bowl of oatmeal.





Then they brought PIOs DH a birthday cupcake and a card.  I think that today was his actual birthday, but we celebrated it quite a few times during the course of the trip.





Donald came by again and we took the opportunity to catch a server who snapped this picture of the group of us.





Everyone else had FP+ for TSMM so they all skeedaddled off to DHS.  I knew better than to plan something like that for us.  We went back to the room and took a nap to sleep off all that food!


----------



## PrincessInOz

What great pictures!  

I haven't checked DH's set yet to see if he captured it but I might have to swipe the one of the 5 Dis-sers at the start of the morning from here to include in mine when I get up to this point.

Pity about the table layout.  I didn't get a chance to chat with you guys, Bobbi or her sister properly.  Otherwise, I had a great time at breakfast this day.  It sure was nice catching up with Ruthie.


----------



## Pinkocto

That spread looks mighty delicious! The characters are so cute in their beachy outfits. 

Love your dress, so cute!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Nothing wrong with having a trip revolving around eating.  I know I did that.  Looks like you had a lovely breakfast.


----------



## kmedina

It is so neat to read about a DISmeet on the opposite side of the country in each respective report, since PIO is still reporting on your meet at Disneyland. It looks like you had another great meet. How awesome that you got so many meets at once!  I love the way WDW celebrates special occasions. We had five restaurants booked at Disneyland noted with our anniversary but not one mentioned anything. We had a couple at WDW mention it. For Xander's 5th birthday, almost every restaurant mentioned it. Glad WDW took care of PiO's DH. 

I love breakfast at Cape May. The buffet looks good, but the bananas look dreamy. Xander is so allergic to bananas, so I cannot bring them into our house. Whenever I see them on a trip, I get excited. They can prep far from him and clear the plate. There is no risk, so I indulge. Bananas are the best!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pictures of the food porn and from the DISMeet.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Thanks for sharing the photos. I have a breakfast ADR at Cape May Cafe for our last morning and have been second guessing this, but the food looks delicious and I love the beach costumes for the characters. So I think I will stick with this.

Corinna


----------



## Luvchefmic

PrincessInOz said:


> What great pictures!
> 
> I haven't checked DH's set yet to see if he captured it but I might have to swipe the one of the 5 Dis-sers at the start of the morning from here to include in mine when I get up to this point.
> 
> Pity about the table layout.  I didn't get a chance to chat with you guys, Bobbi or her sister properly.  Otherwise, I had a great time at breakfast this day.  It sure was nice catching up with Ruthie.



Agree on everything you just said above EXCEPT I am going to swipe ALL of the pictures


----------



## rentayenta

Hmmm.....let me guess which plate is yours? The one with a perfect 2 inches between each item?  


Great character/meet photos. Everyone has got a great big smile on, it's wonderful. 


Have you decided on ADRs for your VGF trip?


----------



## scottny

The room looks so nice. One day I will stay there. 
I didnt like Raglan Road inside but would like it outside probably. 
Congrats on the trip. You leave the first day of gay days. I might go but then again probably not. 
Why couldnt they push the tables together? 
Looked like a nice breakfast. Nice group photo.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Alison - I finally checked DH's set.  There are pictures of the DisMeet members from Raglan Road as well as pictures from Cape May in there.


----------



## Luvchefmic

PrincessInOz said:


> Alison - I finally checked DH's set.  There are pictures of the DisMeet members from Raglan Road as well as pictures from Cape May in there.



 yeah more pictures to look forward to !  Bobbi is in town her son ran the Wine & Dine 1/2 marathon last night we are trying to meet up but that may not be possible this time, she & her DH leave tomorrow So glad to have met new people along the way though

Alison I would LOVE to join you and Fran for dinner thank you a nice relaxing evening would be something to really enjoy


----------



## Leshaface

YAY on booking your Spring/Summer dates at VGF!!!   So cool!  I can't wait for that trip 

I really love the breakfast buffet at CMC!  Lots of characters and lots of yummy food.  I love the group shot of you all at the end!


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:


> Breaking News!!!!!!
> 
> We just booked a trip to WDW for May 29- June 5. You will never guess where! We got a Standard view one bedroom at the VGF!!!!!


 
That sounds awesome!  I can't wait to see the pics.


Great pics of Raglan Road and Cape May!


----------



## TifffanyD

franandaj said:


> Breaking News!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much. It's been crazy with Fran being sick and getting the new house together, but today she finally came out of her fog enough for me to put a 2014 calendar in front of her face and talk WDW  dates.
> 
> We just booked a trip to WDW for May 29- June 5. You will never guess where!  We got a Standard view one bedroom at the VGF!!!!!
> 
> I haven't had a chance to make a ticker, and we still have a few weeks to plan ADRs!!!!!



Hooray!!! I haven't seen the models yet but I looked at the pics and they look AWESOME!!! I hope to stay there someday (once we are out of points debt - LOL)!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Never done Cape May Cafe for character breakfast so that was an eye opener! Plenty of food porn and right up my street with sweet offerings. Wonderful characters too! Def have to check that out thanks for photos.


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Breaking News!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much. It's been crazy with Fran being sick and getting the new house together, but today she finally came out of her fog enough for me to put a 2014 calendar in front of her face and talk WDW  dates.
> 
> We just booked a trip to WDW for May 29- June 5. You will never guess where!  We got a Standard view one bedroom at the VGF!!!!!
> 
> I haven't had a chance to make a ticker, and we still have a few weeks to plan ADRs!!!!!



Congrats... I am green with envy


----------



## Luvchefmic

quick drive by to let you and Fran know Went to the new warehouse location for Theme Park Connection yesterday  put it on the list for May 

Awesome, bigger, cleaner, brighter, much much more stuff, closer to WDW a much better drive will be posting pictures next few days ( have to sort through the 100s of pictures I took  ) I hate to admit how LONG I was there !


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> Well, I will probably be here for your DLR band trip.  BTW ours is tomorrow!  8 of us in a GV!  :



YAY!  I am hoping to see you guys while there.  We almost bought tickets last week but given that we don't have any "official" news that we've been accepted...are holding off for now.

GV, how FUN!

Breakfast looks like a lot of fun but a bummer that you weren't together.  I think they do a great job with the characters at Cape May, very cute and decent food.


----------



## TifffanyD

Sorry that we weren't able to coordinate our schedules while we were in Cali! It was hectic :/


----------



## dgbg100106

The food and people made a lovely breakfast.  Glad your day got to start off with such great people...


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> *
> While we took this picture, Fran said something to Donald about not letting too many people smack him in his tail feathers, and he started laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*



We'll add cheeky to Fran's list.   

Boy that update was like one was *almost* there at Cape May Cafe.  Thanks Alison.*


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> What great pictures!
> 
> I haven't checked DH's set yet to see if he captured it but I might have to swipe the one of the 5 Dis-sers at the start of the morning from here to include in mine when I get up to this point.
> 
> Pity about the table layout.  I didn't get a chance to chat with you guys, Bobbi or her sister properly.  Otherwise, I had a great time at breakfast this day.  It sure was nice catching up with Ruthie.





PrincessInOz said:


> Alison - I finally checked DH's set.  There are pictures of the DisMeet members from Raglan Road as well as pictures from Cape May in there.



I thought so, he was the one who took the pictures with our camera....



Pinkocto said:


> That spread looks mighty delicious! The characters are so cute in their beachy outfits.
> 
> Love your dress, so cute!



I know!  They are so festive!  I thought the polka dot dress would go well with their attire too.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Nothing wrong with having a trip revolving around eating.  I know I did that.  Looks like you had a lovely breakfast.



Thanks for making me feel better.  I need to get over to your TR and finish up reading it.



kmedina said:


> It is so neat to read about a DISmeet on the opposite side of the country in each respective report, since PIO is still reporting on your meet at Disneyland. It looks like you had another great meet. How awesome that you got so many meets at once!  I love the way WDW celebrates special occasions. We had five restaurants booked at Disneyland noted with our anniversary but not one mentioned anything. We had a couple at WDW mention it. For Xander's 5th birthday, almost every restaurant mentioned it. Glad WDW took care of PiO's DH.
> 
> I love breakfast at Cape May. The buffet looks good, but the bananas look dreamy. Xander is so allergic to bananas, so I cannot bring them into our house. Whenever I see them on a trip, I get excited. They can prep far from him and clear the plate. There is no risk, so I indulge. Bananas are the best!



I find that both resorts can be hit and miss, I've good experiences at DLR and some that they have missed, and the same at WDW, but regardless, Disney is an awesome place to celebrate!



mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice pictures of the food porn and from the DISMeet.



Thanks Bret!



dolphingirl47 said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos. I have a breakfast ADR at Cape May Cafe for our last morning and have been second guessing this, but the food looks delicious and I love the beach costumes for the characters. So I think I will stick with this.
> 
> Corinna



The food was really good and lots of different choices.  I got full before I ate everything that I wanted.



Luvchefmic said:


> Agree on everything you just said above EXCEPT I am going to swipe ALL of the pictures



  



rentayenta said:


> Hmmm.....let me guess which plate is yours? The one with a perfect 2 inches between each item?
> 
> 
> Great character/meet photos. Everyone has got a great big smile on, it's wonderful.
> 
> 
> Have you decided on ADRs for your VGF trip?



You're the one who loves to analyze our plates!   

We did have a really fun time even if we didn't get to socialize much between tables.  We made up for it later!

I have decided on ADRs, we finalized those on the drive up here yesterday, days and times, but that's a new PTR!  Gotta wrap this one up!



scottny said:


> The room looks so nice. One day I will stay there.
> I didnt like Raglan Road inside but would like it outside probably.
> Congrats on the trip. You leave the first day of gay days. I might go but then again probably not.
> Why couldnt they push the tables together?
> Looked like a nice breakfast. Nice group photo.



The rooms were very nice, but noticeably smaller than at VWL.  That's too funny about gay days, we didn't even think about that when booking, we were more interested in Star Wars Weekends!

They could have pushed the tables together, but then the folks in the middle wouldn't have been able to get out to get food without making the folks on the ends have to keep getting up and down.  Even pushed together it would have been hard to talk between tables.

We had a lot of fun taking the group photos.



Luvchefmic said:


> yeah more pictures to look forward to !  Bobbi is in town her son ran the Wine & Dine 1/2 marathon last night we are trying to meet up but that may not be possible this time, she & her DH leave tomorrow So glad to have met new people along the way though
> 
> Alison I would LOVE to join you and Fran for dinner thank you a nice relaxing evening would be something to really enjoy



I hope you and Bobbi were able to meet up.  I'll have to figure out which night would be good for a dinner and see how it works out with your schedule, we just figured out our ADRs yesterday, maybe if it doesn't work out in the Villa, you could join us for an ADR.


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> YAY on booking your Spring/Summer dates at VGF!!!   So cool!  I can't wait for that trip
> 
> I really love the breakfast buffet at CMC!  Lots of characters and lots of yummy food.  I love the group shot of you all at the end!



I can't wait to start the PTR for that one!  It's coming along very nicely!



ACDSNY said:


> That sounds awesome!  I can't wait to see the pics.
> 
> 
> Great pics of Raglan Road and Cape May!



I know!  I can't wait to stay there on points, it's so centrally located and so many great places to eat, we're taking advantage of at least two and who knows maybe even a third (not counting the QS).



TifffanyD said:


> Hooray!!! I haven't seen the models yet but I looked at the pics and they look AWESOME!!! I hope to stay there someday (once we are out of points debt - LOL)!



We actually had to borrow from our 2013 UY to book the trip, something I never expected with all our points!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Never done Cape May Cafe for character breakfast so that was an eye opener! Plenty of food porn and right up my street with sweet offerings. Wonderful characters too! Def have to check that out thanks for photos.



Maybe your next trip....



dgbg100106 said:


> Congrats... I am green with envy



sometime when you are not cruising transatlatically, down the Rhine and escaping the Maryland cold, you will get back to WDW!



Luvchefmic said:


> quick drive by to let you and Fran know Went to the new warehouse location for Theme Park Connection yesterday  put it on the list for May
> 
> Awesome, bigger, cleaner, brighter, much much more stuff, closer to WDW a much better drive will be posting pictures next few days ( have to sort through the 100s of pictures I took  ) I hate to admit how LONG I was there !



Did I miss these on your TR?  Fran wants to know if she can take her scooter...if we are going to spend that long there, she might need it!



eandesmom said:


> YAY!  I am hoping to see you guys while there.  We almost bought tickets last week but given that we don't have any "official" news that we've been accepted...are holding off for now.
> 
> GV, how FUN!
> 
> Breakfast looks like a lot of fun but a bummer that you weren't together.  I think they do a great job with the characters at Cape May, very cute and decent food.



Now that you know you have been accepted, we could starting thinking about days.



TifffanyD said:


> Sorry that we weren't able to coordinate our schedules while we were in Cali! It was hectic :/



Yeah, me too, but it was the week that I was sick and you probably wouldn't have wanted to get my cold.



dgbg100106 said:


> The food and people made a lovely breakfast.  Glad your day got to start off with such great people...



It was a very nice day.  Quite relaxed.



lisaviolet said:


> We'll add cheeky to Fran's list.
> 
> Boy that update was like one was *almost* there at Cape May Cafe.  Thanks Alison.



She has her moments!


----------



## franandaj

Sorry its been so long since the last update!  Life has been crazy around here and I havent had any proper DIS time.  Its only today that we are on holiday waiting for dinner to cook that I have some downtime to update, so first of all.



  Happy Thanksgiving  

​





Now back to the TR!  After taking a nap for about an hour, I woke up restless. I checked the computer, did a little poking around on the DIS, and decided that it was sort of boring hanging around in the room. I realized that I wasnt going to get Fran out of bed anytime soon, so I decided to go over to Stormalong Bay. It was just after noon and we planned to leave for DHS at 3PM, so I had over an hour to kill. 

I didnt have a robe, but I did have my Food & Wine T-shirt that I picked up at Epcot the day before which worked perfect as a cover up.  I brought along a bottle of water, my room key and my magic band. 

Now I havent talked about the magic bands much. You see, until yesterday I was still a little bit miffed at Disney IT. It seems that they couldnt get the whole My Magic Plus to work with Premier APs, so I had to call up Disney and make my one FP+ reservation. Though I was able to link up my AP with MDE, when I tried to make FP+ the website told me I was not eligible for My Magic Plus. I ended up talking to at least three different Disney IT folks before someone was able to tell me that there is a glitch with people holding Premier passes and that we cant make online FP+ reservations. Yesterday, I logged into MDE and there was a pop up saying that I could use My Magic Plus to plan my visit. I hope that means that I can use it for my next trip because needless to say, I didnt really utilize My Magic Plus on this last trip. However, rant over and back to this day in October, I was completely surprised when my Magic Band got me into Stormalong Bay!  

I wanted to take a spin on the lazy river, so I looked around to find a lounge chair where I could leave my stuff and finally found one. I should have realized to take my bottle of water with me, something I began to regret as I floated around in the hot sun.  I took two spins around the lazy river before the heat got to me and I hopped out of the inner tube and moved over into the pool for a few minutes.  After enjoying the cool of the water in a shady spot, I decided to check out the hot tub.  It was nice, but it was in full sun and got really hot pretty quickly.

I decided that by this time, I really wanted that water bottle so I headed back over to my stuff and got a drink and my camera.  I took a few pictures to prove that I was actually there, see the lazy river off in the distance?









By this time it was getting close to the time that I needed to get back to the room to get ready for our early dinner. We got dressed and headed to DHS for our ADR at the Hollywood Brown Derby.  We took the boat over there.













































And Fran on her rental scooter.



 

*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

We headed directly to the restaurant and met up with PIO and her family. I must say this is another one of those nights where I neglected to take any pictures of the people!  

I did capture the room!









The view at our table.





Another one of the Disney Light Fixtures.





And on to the menu.













We were doing the Fantasmic! dining package, so we each got to choose one item from each section.  Now I must mention that on our way over here I got an email from the realtor that Escrow had FINALLY closed on the house, and it was actually ours, so a celebration was in order!  I had a Belvedere Gibson to mark the occasion.





Fran had a Margarita





I believe that this was PIOs blue drink.





We were served Bread and Butter









For appetizers, Fran ordered the Portsmouth Lobster Bisque with a Crispy Lobster Ravioli and Sherry Gastrique.  She said it was wonderful. I think PIO also went with a serve of the Lobster Bisque.





I got the Famous Cobb Salad, this is one of my most favorite things here.  It was so good!  Everything is chopped up nice and fine so that the dressing coasts every piece of salad evenly and you get a taste of just about everything in each bite!





I had a glass of Chardonnay to accompany my salad.





PIOs DS went with the Cheese plate which had Champignon Brie, Midnight Moon Goat Cheese, Flora Nell Blue Cheese with Raisins on the Vine and Spiced Pecans.  He didnt say much, but I believe he enjoyed it because I think the whole plate was clear.





PIOs DH got the Bibb Lettuce Salad drizzled with a Peppercorn-Sweet Onion Dressing, Cherry Tomatoes, Shaved Radishes, and Parmesan-Seed Frico.



 

*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

For our entrées I believe that again both Fran and PIO made similar choices and had the Chateaubriand.





I had the Roasted Rack of Lamb





DS had the Duck Two Ways





PIOs DH had the Grilled Salmon.





While I dont have reviews from any of the individuals, I believe everyone really enjoyed their meals, I dont think there was much of anything left on anyones plates, including my own!

Next up was dessert.  Fran went with the signature Grapefruit Cake.  While she enjoyed it, I think she would have preferred the cheesecake or the crème brulee.





The birthday boy received a special chocolate mousse.





I got the Strawberry Champagne Cheesecake, this was good, but with finishing my lamb, I couldnt finish this.  Fran was more than happy to help me (which I why I know she liked mine better!).





DS got the Banana-White Chocolate Toffee Tower on Cocoa-Almond Cookie and Bananas Foster.





PIO got the Crème Brulee which she seemed quite pleased with.





After this we were ready to roll out of there!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dinner looked lovely. How big is the lazy river at Stormalong Bay? I am hoping to get the chance to hop in when we arrive back from Miami before heading for dinner.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> Dinner looked lovely. How big is the lazy river at Stormalong Bay? I am hoping to get the chance to hop in when we arrive back from Miami before heading for dinner.
> 
> Corinna



In the picture below if you see the two stairways, they cross over the lazy river.  It's pretty small, but it extends from the end of one of the stairways to the other, obviously in a circle.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Thanks. It should be enough to relax after a long drive.

Corinna


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice update, you're dinner at Brown Derby looked great.


----------



## kmedina

I always forget to take pictures too.  It is funny to see you taking pictures of food where you can see others taking pictures of food. They make for behind the scenes like shots. 

Your meal looked great. The Cobb salad there is my favorite too. They either scaled down or offer multiple sizes. I remember mine being ridiculously large, but it looks average sized in your picture. 

Stormalong Bay looks fun. After our Polynesian stay, I want to stay at Beach Club so we can play there.


----------



## PrincessInOz

OOH!  That dinner.  It looks as great as I remember it to be.  I'm still slowly uploading my pictures; so you might have to wait til I get up to it on my TR to re-live it again.

It was a great night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I got caught up in trying to post before the Dis Twilight Zone time....and forgot to say that your pictures of the dock and of BC are great!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Well I never! I did not realise there was a lazy river at VBC! How wonderful  that certainly puts it higher on my DVC must stay there list. I absolutely adore lazy rivers. 

Your meals look nice. I would have selected Lamb also it's one of my favourite dishes and it looks cooked to perfection. Is that blue drink a cocktail containing blue Curacao? Oh I just love that drink. I think one of each desserts would have done me fine lol. I just love it when a menu has an item such as a trio of desserts where you get to try a little of each or an Entree like A Tour of Italy! 

Looking forward to hearing about Fantasmic  I do hope Mickey was on good form!


----------



## Pinkocto

Dinner looks fabulous! Each one of those desserts and I'll be good to go 

How nice you were able to enjoy some solo pool time


----------



## podsnel

VGF!!!!!! SOOO excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> Thanks. It should be enough to relax after a long drive.
> 
> Corinna



Yup!  If you can stand the cold, it will be just fine.



ACDSNY said:


> Nice update, you're dinner at Brown Derby looked great.



It was really good!  I'm so glad we ended up eating there, even if Fran griped about how early we had to eat. They were having a F&W dinner there that started at about 6:30PM.



kmedina said:


> I always forget to take pictures too.  It is funny to see you taking pictures of food where you can see others taking pictures of food. They make for behind the scenes like shots.
> 
> Your meal looked great. The Cobb salad there is my favorite too. They either scaled down or offer multiple sizes. I remember mine being ridiculously large, but it looks average sized in your picture.
> 
> Stormalong Bay looks fun. After our Polynesian stay, I want to stay at Beach Club so we can play there.



Yeah, I tend to capture a lot more than just the food.  When you see PIO's pictures, they will be more artistic, mine are the TMZ variety!    I got the appetizer serving of the Cobb Salad, which was just perfect! We need to go back so I can have more down time in the pool.



PrincessInOz said:


> OOH!  That dinner.  It looks as great as I remember it to be.  I'm still slowly uploading my pictures; so you might have to wait til I get up to it on my TR to re-live it again.
> 
> It was a great night.



It was really good, huh?  



PrincessInOz said:


> I got caught up in trying to post before the Dis Twilight Zone time....and forgot to say that your pictures of the dock and of BC are great!



Thanks, it seemed that both Fran and I really liked the dock going back to the YC, I think we liked the sort of infinity of the way it extended in the distance, we both had multiple shots.  I don't remember whose I posted.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Well I never! I did not realise there was a lazy river at VBC! How wonderful  that certainly puts it higher on my DVC must stay there list. I absolutely adore lazy rivers.
> 
> Your meals look nice. I would have selected Lamb also it's one of my favourite dishes and it looks cooked to perfection. Is that blue drink a cocktail containing blue Curacao? Oh I just love that drink. I think one of each desserts would have done me fine lol. I just love it when a menu has an item such as a trio of desserts where you get to try a little of each or an Entree like A Tour of Italy!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about Fantasmic  I do hope Mickey was on good form!



That's one of the things that I think makes Stormalong Bay such a draw.  It's one of the few properties that you can not pool hop to. That's why they had to check my MB.  I love lamb too!  When you come to CA, we will go to the Uva bar and have a Lamb burger!  There was no Blue Curacao in that drink because PIO doesn't drink and if her DS ordered it, there definitely wasn't any in there!

That's funny, I always get the Tour of Italy at Olive Garden too, I like having a buffet at the table!



Pinkocto said:


> Dinner looks fabulous! Each one of those desserts and I'll be good to go
> 
> How nice you were able to enjoy some solo pool time



Actually that was probably one of my least favorite dessert nights!  I think Raglan Road or V&A's took the cake for desserts this trip.  Although, just wait until I get to Saturday!



podsnel said:


> VGF!!!!!! SOOO excited for you!!!!!!



I'm so excited for me!  I can't wait to finish up this TR to tell you all about the plans for that trip!  I know you're going to jump the gun and ask me about it Jenny!     But you'll have to wait until I launch the PTR (already started in word BTW).


----------



## franandaj

Once we finished dinner, we split up until our plans to meet for the F! show.  You see when everyone else raced off to FP+ for TSMM you remember we went back to the room to sleep. Now it was our turn.  However, if you remember my rant from earlier, when we swiped our magic bands across the little globe, of COURSE they didnt work!    We almost left, but the CMs took pity on us, I guess because so many other people were having problems with the MBs, they let us board, but told us that we needed to go to Guest Relations and hook up MDE with our MBs.  Well why?   This was our only FP+!!!!!  We had fun, and I need to remember to take pictures of our scores.  All I know is that we were both Beavers.

After our ride we headed over to the F! viewing area to line up for our seats.  We were definitely glad that we did the dining package.  We were able to go right past all the regular folks standing in the huge long line to enter the arena. We were able to get good seats right up high in the theater and pretty soon the show started.  Im not sure that my narration would improve anything, Fran shot these pictures, so I cant take the credit.  I think most of you know the story, mouse has dream, Malefient steals dream, we go all over Disney history and Mickey proves that good dreams can conquer bad dreams to make a happy ending.  Now enjoy the pictures!























































 

*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*





























































OK, I will put in my 2 cents.  If you don't know, I really think that DL's F! is far superior to WDW's but looking at these pictures, it totally reinforces that fact.  For the finale, the characters come out on a cheap boat that while it is the "Steamboat Willie" boat, it pales in comparison to the Mark Twain and the Columbia which are both prominently featured in the show.  The other thing is that DL's F! just comes out of a great park attraction and transforms into an amazing spectacle, whereas WDW they fabricated a stadium.  I know the seating situation is far superior because you don't have to camp out on the ground for hours, but other than that, I completely prefer DL's version.  I have no idea what the whole Pocohontas scene has to do with it, that to me is a non sequitor. I really like the way that DL's version unfolds, there aren't too many distractions, it gets right on with the story.  OK, again rant over.  I guess I've been on roll in this days update, but there were a few things that I had to say since they were on my mind!

After that we headed back to the room. By this time it was pretty late, but our dinner started at 4PM, it was close to 10 or 11PM and I was starving.  Im sure youll remember that earlier in the week, we had lunch at the Lonestar Steakhouse. I had taken my leftovers home and this is what I did with them. Using the roll and leftover steak, I made a grilled steak and cheddar sandwich with a side of spinach.  It was a perfect midnight snack!  After which I took a Jacuzzi tub and fell right asleep.





The next day was going to be jam packed!


----------



## kmedina

Glad you got to ride TSMM. The Dinosaur lady took pity on us too.  I sat my rider swap pass down and someone took it while Crap and Xander rode. By the time I got up there, my fastpass plus had also expired (and Xander used his to ride with Crap). Luckily, she let me ride anyway. It is nice when the CM's give us a break. Hopefully, the magic bands work with the premier passes by your next visit. I am so glad we took the CM's advice and declined upgrading to the premier pass. 

Your review of Fantasmic is spot on.  I would describe it the sane way. The only thing I prefer is the seating situation. Other than that, Disneyland is WAY better.


----------



## PrincessInOz

My write-up of Fantasmic is going to be exactly the same when I eventually get up to it.  No question in my mind....DL version is better.

Fran got great shots of the show.  

And you didn't tell me you were starving after the show.  We could have gone somewhere for a snack.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am glad that you got to ride Toy Story Mania even though the Magic Band did not work. I love the Fantasmic photos.

Corinna


----------



## ACDSNY

I agree I enjoy Fantasmic more at DL too.


----------



## Luvchefmic

franandaj said:


> Did I miss these on your TR?  Fran wants to know if she can take her scooter...if we are going to spend that long there, she might need it!




We are all so far behind with everything so I know you will understand and forgive me  I have been all over the place with my report .after I finish about Thanksgiving/anniversary staycation I will.....I have NO idea how you keep track of more than one to write  you have my utmost respect...

Anyway I haven't posted all about the new TPC pictures & the things I bought there so I will answer here  There is a " lift" to send the scooter up as there is no ramp for a wheelchair or ECV I think she will need it as the place is HUGE...that being said, there are _tight _aisles yet again like in the other place. I would bring it, ride the lift up ( there are a LOT of steps up on the staircase) and bring canes see how she feels maybe alternate both as needed  ( its not on the ground floor anymore)

I am reading along I promise ( and was drooling over your Thanksgiving meal looked delicious ! ) just having trouble commenting everywhere when I want to   Fred was just home as you know....prior to that I worked about 2 months straight through & now I am scheduled to work next 2 1/2 weeks straight...BLESSED to be getting hours but quite tired ...I know you will bear with me...love you both


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Great update and photos! I have always wondered how the Fantasmic package worked with seating if you have a scooter but looks like you didn't experience any issues  


Lol I said to Jo am I missing something here re the strange addition of Pocahontus. It's like she threw a tantrum and demanded to be in it. Jo said maybe she did! A relative of the director! A 'niece' lol.

Great way of utilising the doggy bag from Steakhouse. Do you use that term? In the UK we call the food you take away that you don't eat a doggy bag. So named because it use to be bits you would give your dog. Obviously not now lol. No way is my shih tzu getting his paws on our tour of Italy lol. 

Those MBs! I read that 1 billion dollars and the project still hasn't gone live. ( as if we couldn't work that out lol ) . Ours worked ok but we were forever stood next to people getting the wrong colour light at the kiosks and having to go back to guest relations. It was like a game of Monopoly. Do not pass go...skip a turn...go back to jail..They sure are pretty ( I got jewels for mine ) and the idea of booking FP from hotel room great but if then you have to keep walking back to Guest relations and folks are reporting they are now doing twice the milage! Maybe this was their cunning plan to cut the lines lol. Keep us moving back to city hall lol.


----------



## franandaj

kmedina said:


> Glad you got to ride TSMM. The Dinosaur lady took pity on us too.  I sat my rider swap pass down and someone took it while Crap and Xander rode. By the time I got up there, my fastpass plus had also expired (and Xander used his to ride with Crap). Luckily, she let me ride anyway. It is nice when the CM's give us a break. Hopefully, the magic bands work with the premier passes by your next visit. I am so glad we took the CM's advice and declined upgrading to the premier pass.
> 
> Your review of Fantasmic is spot on.  I would describe it the sane way. The only thing I prefer is the seating situation. Other than that, Disneyland is WAY better.



It's nice when the magic works out for you! 



PrincessInOz said:


> My write-up of Fantasmic is going to be exactly the same when I eventually get up to it.  No question in my mind....DL version is better.
> 
> Fran got great shots of the show.
> 
> And you didn't tell me you were starving after the show.  We could have gone somewhere for a snack.



Wasn't that the night you came back to the room and prepped veggies? I just needed a little snack and that little sandwich did the trick.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that you got to ride Toy Story Mania even though the Magic Band did not work. I love the Fantasmic photos.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks!



ACDSNY said:


> I agree I enjoy Fantasmic more at DL too.







Luvchefmic said:


> We are all so far behind with everything so I know you will understand and forgive me  I have been all over the place with my report .after I finish about Thanksgiving/anniversary staycation I will.....I have NO idea how you keep track of more than one to write  you have my utmost respect...
> 
> Anyway I haven't posted all about the new TPC pictures & the things I bought there so I will answer here  There is a " lift" to send the scooter up as there is no ramp for a wheelchair or ECV I think she will need it as the place is HUGE...that being said, there are _tight _aisles yet again like in the other place. I would bring it, ride the lift up ( there are a LOT of steps up on the staircase) and bring canes see how she feels maybe alternate both as needed  ( its not on the ground floor anymore)
> 
> I am reading along I promise ( and was drooling over your Thanksgiving meal looked delicious ! ) just having trouble commenting everywhere when I want to   Fred was just home as you know....prior to that I worked about 2 months straight through & now I am scheduled to work next 2 1/2 weeks straight...BLESSED to be getting hours but quite tired ...I know you will bear with me...love you both



I have no problem since each of the three reports are on completely different subjects.  I just don't talk about too much else in my life in the reports, I do that on the Old Fogies, Boo Boos and AKL Lite.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Great update and photos! I have always wondered how the Fantasmic package worked with seating if you have a scooter but looks like you didn't experience any issues
> 
> 
> Lol I said to Jo am I missing something here re the strange addition of Pocahontus. It's like she threw a tantrum and demanded to be in it. Jo said maybe she did! A relative of the director! A 'niece' lol.
> 
> Great way of utilising the doggy bag from Steakhouse. Do you use that term? In the UK we call the food you take away that you don't eat a doggy bag. So named because it use to be bits you would give your dog. Obviously not now lol. No way is my shih tzu getting his paws on our tour of Italy lol.
> 
> Those MBs! I read that 1 billion dollars and the project still hasn't gone live. ( as if we couldn't work that out lol ) . Ours worked ok but we were forever stood next to people getting the wrong colour light at the kiosks and having to go back to guest relations. It was like a game of Monopoly. Do not pass go...skip a turn...go back to jail..They sure are pretty ( I got jewels for mine ) and the idea of booking FP from hotel room great but if then you have to keep walking back to Guest relations and folks are reporting they are now doing twice the milage! Maybe this was their cunning plan to cut the lines lol. Keep us moving back to city hall lol.



Yeah, Fran read yesterday that the MBs are so over budget that they have put Avatarland on hold as well as other construction.


----------



## rentayenta

I swear I thought I commented. 

I totally agree with your thinking on the differences between DL's and WDW's Fantasmic! I don't understand the whole Pocahontas thing either but the seating at WDW is far superior.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I swear I thought I commented.
> 
> I totally agree with your thinking on the differences between DL's and WDW's Fantasmic! I don't understand the whole Pocahontas thing either but the seating at WDW is far superior.



I'm glad that so many people agree that DL's is better and that the whole Pocohontas thing is kind of weird!


----------



## franandaj

The next morning we woke up early to the alarm clock warning, but we didnt have the 8:15 into the city, we had better plans. Since we had been feasting on buffet breakfasts or running off eating merely a bit of yogurt, it was in order for us to have a proper breakfast.  





Then we were off to Hollywood Studios.  Finally there werent a ton of people in front of this Monsters University display.





Not the best lighting on this.









We went directly to the Studio tour. Whether or not its true, I heard a rumor that they might be removing the Studio Tour to make way for the new Carsland Expansion. We were lined up before the tour opens and asked a CM about that rumor and she said as far as she knew, that was just a rumor. But then again, the CMs didnt know what guests were talking about when they asked about the construction next to the Contemporary. What Bay Lake Tower?    So you never know.

Anyways we got on the first tour of the morning.  There was the demonstration of the explosions and floods.

























The iconic tower













Walt Disneys Jet



 

*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

And of course Catastrophe Canyon





















Ive also heard this section might be history, so we thought we should at least check it out.





On our way into the park, we had picked up some FPs so while Fran did some shopping, I went back to redeem them.













I must be losing my touch, only two rides and Id had enough. Also I saw something that I had never seen before, when we got off the ride, there was a CM stopping people from taking redneck cell phone pics of their ride photos.  Anyone who got their camera out, was immediately told no pictures and got the stern finger shaken at them.  After that I had done enough rides for the day.





We stopped back at the Monsters University topiary.





This time there was a much better angle on the sunlight.









We headed over to the Friendship boats to our next destinationEpcot!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice morning.  Seems like you made the most of the early morning start.  Love the pics from the backlot tour.



And you're right.  We did go back to prep the veggies; but we could have headed out for a snack.   (Says me now from the comfort of my living space )


----------



## mvf-m11c

I have been far behind on your latest updates and I finally caught back up. 

Dinner at the Hollywood Brown Derby looks very nice and good. It was neat to be able to eat again with PiO and her family during the WDW trip. 

Nice to hear that you were able to ride TSMM with the FP+. Even though I dont like the FP system at DHS since the queue could get a long line that doubles DCA TSMM, Ill still choose DCA over DHS.

Nice to see that Fran got to take the pictures from F!. F! at DHS is nice with the benches where DL version doesnt have it but DL is way better than DHS. It might be time for DHS to get an upgrade to the show just like DL a few years ago. 

Those are very nice topiaries of Monsters University display at the entrance of DHS.

The Studio Tour is a fun ride to go on when visiting DHS. Nice pictures from the tour. Very interesting to see during the tour that the P-40s airplanes have the Cars type faces on them.


----------



## rentayenta

Breakfast looks heavenly. Butter, bread, and bacon..... 

No redneck photos? Wonder how long they'll try to enforce that? It seems like a waste of productivity to me. 

I still haven't been on the backlot tour. Do they say when it'll be gone?


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Nice morning.  Seems like you made the most of the early morning start.  Love the pics from the backlot tour.
> 
> 
> 
> And you're right.  We did go back to prep the veggies; but we could have headed out for a snack.   (Says me now from the comfort of my living space )



We tried!  It was funny sitting there for the opening of the ride, we talked the CMs ear off!  

I was plenty happy with my homemade snack.  That's one of the reasons I LOVE  DVC and the kitchens.  Even though we don't cook a lot on trips, I could make myself a tiny steak sandwich with a side of spinach, and it didn't cost me $10.95 and what you are calling a US serve!  This was an Alison serve, just perfect for a midnight snack.  You're right there is no where in the US that you can get a sandwich or snack that doesn't require a doggie bag!



mvf-m11c said:


> I have been far behind on your latest updates and I finally caught back up.
> 
> Dinner at the Hollywood Brown Derby looks very nice and good. It was neat to be able to eat again with PiO and her family during the WDW trip.
> 
> Nice to hear that you were able to ride TSMM with the FP+. Even though I dont like the FP system at DHS since the queue could get a long line that doubles DCA TSMM, Ill still choose DCA over DHS.
> 
> Nice to see that Fran got to take the pictures from F!. F! at DHS is nice with the benches where DL version doesnt have it but DL is way better than DHS. It might be time for DHS to get an upgrade to the show just like DL a few years ago.
> 
> Those are very nice topiaries of Monsters University display at the entrance of DHS.
> 
> The Studio Tour is a fun ride to go on when visiting DHS. Nice pictures from the tour. Very interesting to see during the tour that the P-40s airplanes have the Cars type faces on them.



I know what you mean, I think I'm behind on your TR, but not exactly sure.  



rentayenta said:


> Breakfast looks heavenly. Butter, bread, and bacon.....
> 
> No redneck photos? Wonder how long they'll try to enforce that? It seems like a waste of productivity to me.
> 
> I still haven't been on the backlot tour. Do they say when it'll be gone?



Well the second time I went through there was no one.  I guess it was just one CM for that time period owning the redneck photos.

Like I said the CM said it wouldn't be going away, but you can never trust them since they only know what they are told.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Up to date again Hi to you both I just got home from work and would love one of those Alison Steak & Spinach serves RIGHT now  unfortunately no food in the house so I sit and " enjoy" a cup of peppermint tea...I picked up an O/T shift but should have picked up food !


How are you both ? I _need _to go to Catastrophe Canyon JUST in case the rampant rumors are true


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I loved that Monsters University display! It was funny because although it was really large it was very difficult to get a good photo of it without somebody blocking the shot so you did really well! Nice photos. 

What a shame if rumours are true re backlot tour :-( I just love Catastrophe Canyon! Lol re CM not knowing what that building was next to the contemporary... That's no moon ...that's a satellite.. 

Exciting onto EPCOT! Take me there!


----------



## franandaj

Luvchefmic said:


> Up to date again Hi to you both I just got home from work and would love one of those Alison Steak & Spinach serves RIGHT now  unfortunately no food in the house so I sit and " enjoy" a cup of peppermint tea...I picked up an O/T shift but should have picked up food !
> 
> 
> How are you both ? I _need _to go to Catastrophe Canyon JUST in case the rampant rumors are true



Thanks for keeping up, I know your schedule is very hectic.  It wouldn't hurt to take the backlot tour. You never know what will happen to an attraction.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I loved that Monsters University display! It was funny because although it was really large it was very difficult to get a good photo of it without somebody blocking the shot so you did really well! Nice photos.
> 
> What a shame if rumours are true re backlot tour :-( I just love Catastrophe Canyon! Lol re CM not knowing what that building was next to the contemporary... That's no moon ...that's a satellite..
> 
> Exciting onto EPCOT! Take me there!



Every other time  that we tried to take pictures of that display there were tons of people waiting, and there was a huge long line for people wanting their picture taken in front of the display.

It was really ridiculous back when they were building BLT, CMs would totally deny it's existence.  They seem to have plenty of room in Florida, I wonder why they need to take out attractions to add new ones.


----------



## franandaj

We had a 12:00 Tequila Lunch Pairing at La Hacienda de San Angel and we sure didnt want to be late!  We waited outside for a little while before they let us into the restaurant.  As we entered we were handed on of these.  I believe that it was a Horchata Margarita.





This was our place setting.





This was to be our menu for the afternoon.  I was a bit skeptical at first when I read it, but there was no need to be, it was all delicious.





These were the various brands of Tequila we would be sampling.





The restaurant was very pretty









Fairly soon our hostess for the luncheon greeted us.





Before we get started here Im going to point out a few things, in this picture are flavor enhancers. We would rub the various scents on our palms (not the crackers) and see how it affected the aroma and taste of the Tequila.  We did a similar thing at the Tequila Tasting in Cozumel.  

But I want you to notice something else and this is the only picture that I have these shots. If you look above the plate of lemon, cinnamon and coffee beans you will see three shots.  Each person had these three shots. The one sort of off by itself is a shot of vodka. Believe it or not, we kicked off our Tequila tasting with a shot of vodka! They wanted us to compare the bite of the Tequila to the smoothness of the vodka.

The other two were to be consumed later in the meal. One was a shot of Mezcal, and the other would be our dessert tequila.





Our first course was Pulpo en Escabeche Marinated Octopus with vinegar, carrots, cauliflower, potatoes, cactus, and hearts of palms.  The funny part was the parts that were worrying me were the cauliflower and hearts of palms. It turns out that they were very flavorful and I had nothing to worry about. This course was paired with the Blanco Tequila, a very mild tequila that has not been aged.





Our next course was Crema de Cilantro, Cilantro and serrano peppers cream, served with toasted pine nuts. My worry here was that I do not like Cilantro on my tacos or in my Thai food. However as you can see it was a puree, no pesky leaves to get caught in my teeth and the flavor was quite nice.  I almost licked the bowl! This course was paired with the Reposado.





Our next course was a Surf and Turf or Mar y Tierra. Grillet filet mignon over roasted tomatoes, dry peppers, almonds and sesame seed sauce.  Marinated Shrimp with guajillo peppers accompanied with Cactus leaf vinaigrette.  This was very tasty and each of the selections were cooked to perfection. The meat was tender and medium rare, the shrimp was not at all over cooked. I think Fran even gave me her shrimp. We had the anejo tequila with this course.





I think that it was at this point when they asked us to pick up our shot of Mezcal. We had tasted the three different tequilas and before we finished the Anejo, they wanted us to taste the Mezcal. Boy was this like turpentine after all the wonderful Tequilas we had been sipping!  I remember back in college, we would drink Mezcal and I was often the one who ate the worm!   Boy have things changed!

Our last course was a little strange, but it tasted good, so I really didnt care.  It was a Dulce de Mamey, Mamey (Mexican exotic fruit) served with berries and whipped cream. The texture was a little, gritty, is the best that I can describe it. The texture was a little bit like refried beans, but sweet instead of savory.  I did finish it all up and enjoyed it, but I couldnt finish what was left of Frans. It was paired with a Crema Tequila which you can see the small glass in the background of the picture.





Our chef came out so that we could cheer for him.





The lunch was over around 1:30PM, while our appetites were sated, we were by no means stuffed. It was a Friday afternoon and I expected that the lines for the kiosks were going to be mobbed, but to my surprise they were not. Since we had another four hours until our next ADR and we came upon Canada with almost no lines, I felt obligated to grab a piece of filet and cheese soup!













It wasnt quite as satisfying, warm soup on a hot day, but it was still good. We made our way back to the room via some shopping to rest up before our big night out!


----------



## PrincessInOz

OMG!  OMG!  Is this what you did in that lunchtime?


I would have been under the table with just the smell of the tequila!!  Fantastic update.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> OMG!  OMG!  Is this what you did in that lunchtime?
> 
> 
> I would have been under the table with just the smell of the tequila!!  Fantastic update.



 I find that each liquor has a different effect.  Tequila actually makes me more energized, I feel like I want to go out dancing after drinking tequila.  Vodka makes me feel differently, but usually I don't drink more than one drink of it so I can't tell about the long lasting effects. Usually after a vodka martini I switch to wine.  Wine makes me comfy and eventually sleepy. I don't drink Whiskey, Gin or other liquors to know what they do to me.

I guess everyone else is busy with their trips or something, so I'm going to go on to the next update.


----------



## franandaj

After a short rest in the room, I decided to head up to the Marketplace to pick up something (what it was now completely evades my mind!  ) But on the way back to the room I ran into PIO, Bobbi and her sister. So we took these shots as further evidence of our DISmeet!









Then it was back to the room to get ready.  You see tonight began the big fun of the mega DISmeets! We had booked a Wishes Cruise with dinner at the CA Grill. Everyone had planned to travel in their separate parties and meet on the second floor of the Contemporary at the check in kiosk. Fran and I took the bus to the MK and rode over from there, or did we take the monorail??  Im pretty sure that we took the Monorail. After our party met on the second floor, the hostess sent us up to the restaurant.  The remodel of the restaurant looks very nice.

















We were taken to our table near the window.

















The menu has been revamped.









I had another Belvedere Gibson up.





Youll forgive me if I get some of the entrees confused as to who ordered them. I know which ones Fran and I got, but not too sure about everyone else. Fran and I went with appetizers for our meal and split just about everything.  Our first course was the Heirloom TomatoesDaily Variety with Grilled Bread, Baby Basil, Ricotta, Blistered Shisito, Vinaigrette.





And the California Combination Roll, this included a Shrimp Tempura Roll too. I believe that I was slightly disappointed in this selection. It just didnt seem as fresh as it could have been, sort of like they had them premade and in the refrigerator. The rice was sort of hard and cold.





I believe that this was the Dragon RollSpicy and Tataki Tuna, Shrimp Tempura, Bell Pepper, Avocado, Chili Soy Glaze ordered by Bobbis Sister.





This was the Wild Columbia River SalmonZellwood Sweet Corn Pudding, crispy Salmon Cakes, Spiced Saffron Broth.  Maybe Tiffany ordered this one?





This is Pork Two WaysGrilled Tenderloin, Goat Cheese Polenta, Mushrooms, Lacquered Belly, Applesauce. I believe that Tiffanys DH, Matt ordered this.





This was PIOs DHs meal, I believe that it was the Baby RomaineRoasted Garlic Dressing, Boquerones, Sun-dried Tomatoes, Brioche Croutons





PIOs DS ordered the same sushi order as Fran and I.  PIO ordered the Bell & Evans ChickenTeriyaki BBQ Glaze, Truffle Macaroni & Cheese, Glazed Vegetables, Chicken Sausage. I believe Bobbi ordered the same thing as well.





Then mine and Frans second course came. She let me eat this one all to myself, Sonoma Goat Cheese RavioliTomato-Fennel Broth, crispy mushrooms, Basil, Benziger Estate Olive Oil. This was really good! I quite enjoyed it.





She ate some of our Pork Belly NigiriHouse Cured Pork, Bacon and Yuzu Rice, Spicy Teriyaki. This one again fell kind of flat for us.  The sauce was a little too intense, the rice was very dense, and we were also getting pretty full at this point.


----------



## franandaj

Though we were getting full, we were, not too full for dessert!





This was the Warm Homemade FrittersBanana Stuffed, Cinnamon dusted Fritters with Toasted Caramel Marshmallows, complimented with a trio of dipping sauces. Now Im not a HUGE Banana fan, so I didnt love this one. I ate a couple, but the texture was a little off for me.





This on the other hand was really pretty goodSundae SamplerUnique and playful sundaes with a Nostagic Twist: Caramel Corn, Coke Float, and Strawberry Basil.

















Following our dinner, we met up with Ed and headed to the dock for our Wishes Cruise! We met our captain at the boat, and he helped us board.  The boat was large and spacious, I know that we did not feel at all cramped where we were sitting. There was a cooler full of sodas, water and also some chips for us, as if anyone had any appetite left!

We had some time to kill before taking our spot for Hallowishes so we drove around Bay Lake and the Seven Seas Lagoon.  Our Captain took us out past the old Discovery Island from the pre Animal Kingdom days.  I remember that Fran and I visited there on our first trip to WDW together. It was primarily a bird sanctuary back then.  Now it is deserted.

I dont have any pictures as my little point and shoot just cant take night time shots. After taking a short spin near the old River Country, we headed out onto the Seven Seas Lagoon and passed by the various resorts before assuming our spot in front of the MK. We were just in time to see the electric water pageant which was a treat for me. I had actually never seen it before.

















Then Hallowishes started.  I didnt know what to expect, but it was an excellent show with great narration and a fun story line.





















Following the cruise Ed (SunDial) flagged down a CM and got them to take this fantastic pic of the group of us.





Thanks for posting it Ed!

After the cruise Fran and I scooted back to the MK to catch a bus back to the BCV.  It was fairly late and we had long day, we were definitely tired.


----------



## PrincessInOz

That meal was a little hit and miss, wasn't it?

My chicken was excellent and I think DH enjoyed his meal.  The sushi was okay; but not outstanding in the way I thought it was written up to be.

That sundae dessert was one that DH, DS and I shared.  It was a lot of fun!


I had a great time on this night.  It was so nice to see everyone and meet up in 3D.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Fantastic update. 

The Tequila Lunch Pairing at La Hacienda de San Angel must have been so fun to try all those different tequila and food. 

That is great that you were able to have a big DISMeet at the California Grill restaurant at the Contemporary Hotel. It is so nice to see the remodeled California Grill restaurant. I have to go eat at that restaurant one day since I did enjoy staying at the Contemporary. All of the food look very appetizing and delicious. 

It was neat that you were all able to do the Wishes Cruise and watch HalloWishes that night from the boat. The picture of the group is so nice and all looked happy during the meet.

Fantastic update again.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Great update! It's still a shock to me about the retirement of backlot tour! Like you say with all that land! I thought the whole point Walt choose Orlando was due to the size of the plot when he realised that DL in CA was restricted. 

Anyway .... Tequila lunch pairing looked a lot of fun. How interesting they gave you vodka to compare. Nice touch. Yum I do love a good margarita but it's amazing as you get older and the bar gets move higher and your taste develops or just gets exposed to better quality goods you could not dream of when younger. I recall trying my first champagne being enchanted by it but it was just a basic type then eventually trying Crystal which blew me away. Now drinking basic non vintage Champagne tastes less appealing with the balance of flavours all wrong. I was a cheap date back then. The bliss of ignorance! Same with food. A basic steak seems the best thing ever till you have had a cut of meat that just melts in your mouth because it is cooked perfectly and is the best piece of the beast! 

The Hallowishes looks great I love the sound of that cruise  we were disappointed by the CA grill but haven't tried it since the remodel. That sundae sampler sure looks good though


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

All caught up!  Sorry I fell behind again.

I have never been to DL, but judging from the pictures and descriptions I'd have to agree that their Fantasmic is better.  I usually skip it at WDW because I hate the long wait and crowds.

Whaddaya mean, no redneck photos?  You wouldn't expect Disney to have the Fun Police out there.

I will readily admit that I can't pronounce half the dishes/drinks you guys are trying out, but it is fun to read about it.


----------



## podsnel

You are making me so excited to attend F&W next fall! This is the second review I have read about the tequila lunch- it really does look fabulous!  

I haven't been to CA Grill in ages- I am anxious to go again though- it is getting such mixed reviews! Really want to see for myself, ya know?

Very pretty Wishes pics- I am going to have to do that too, one of these days....


----------



## jedijill

Catching back up.  I'm not a huge tequila fan but the tequila tasting looked really good.

I love the redo of CA Grill but the menu is leaving me ho-hum the more I think about it.  I ate there for my birthday and the service was horrid.  I really don't care for the dessert menu anymore either.

The Wishes cruise sounds wonderful especially as a big DisMeet!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

I love love love the meet shot with Ariel.  Looking good girls. 


You ate the worm? I knew I liked you. I ate the worm. I don't recall much after.  Thank G-d the Internet and cell phones weren't around during my younger years. 


Dinner look supreme and the Coke Float dessert looks amazing.


----------



## podsnel

I just wanted add- I am a worm girl too- in college.  TWICE. 

I am sure this does NOT come as a surprise....


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> That meal was a little hit and miss, wasn't it?
> 
> My chicken was excellent and I think DH enjoyed his meal.  The sushi was okay; but not outstanding in the way I thought it was written up to be.
> 
> That sundae dessert was one that DH, DS and I shared.  It was a lot of fun!
> 
> I had a great time on this night.  It was so nice to see everyone and meet up in 3D.



Yeah, it was definitely hit and miss. Our tomatoes were good, and the ravioli thing was great!  The two sushis were, meh. The acclaimed sushi chef Yoshi left, so who knows what the new one does. I did like the sundae sampler. I'm glad we went with CA Grill, but I'm not sure that I'll be scrambling back to go there.



mvf-m11c said:


> Fantastic update.
> 
> The Tequila Lunch Pairing at La Hacienda de San Angel must have been so fun to try all those different tequila and food.
> 
> That is great that you were able to have a big DISMeet at the California Grill restaurant at the Contemporary Hotel. It is so nice to see the remodeled California Grill restaurant. I have to go eat at that restaurant one day since I did enjoy staying at the Contemporary. All of the food look very appetizing and delicious.
> 
> It was neat that you were all able to do the Wishes Cruise and watch HalloWishes that night from the boat. The picture of the group is so nice and all looked happy during the meet.
> 
> Fantastic update again.



As you have read in my TRs, we love a good tequila tasting, and have done quite a few, but this one was nice since we got to sample food pairings with the tequila.

I was really a big fan of the Wishes cruise since I knew I probably wouldn't be getting back to WDW with a group like that anytime in the future and it's an expensive event.  By splitting it 10 ways, we had a fairly affordable night and good times with DIS friends!  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Great update! It's still a shock to me about the retirement of backlot tour! Like you say with all that land! I thought the whole point Walt choose Orlando was due to the size of the plot when he realised that DL in CA was restricted.
> 
> Anyway .... Tequila lunch pairing looked a lot of fun. How interesting they gave you vodka to compare. Nice touch. Yum I do love a good margarita but it's amazing as you get older and the bar gets move higher and your taste develops or just gets exposed to better quality goods you could not dream of when younger. I recall trying my first champagne being enchanted by it but it was just a basic type then eventually trying Crystal which blew me away. Now drinking basic non vintage Champagne tastes less appealing with the balance of flavours all wrong. I was a cheap date back then. The bliss of ignorance! Same with food. A basic steak seems the best thing ever till you have had a cut of meat that just melts in your mouth because it is cooked perfectly and is the best piece of the beast!
> 
> The Hallowishes looks great I love the sound of that cruise  we were disappointed by the CA grill but haven't tried it since the remodel. That sundae sampler sure looks good though



You're right about getting older and the bar gets higher on your beverages.  I'm surprised that some of the things I enjoyed in my youth are no longer even interesting to me!  I don't want to think I'm a snob, but my tastes have definitely improved!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> All caught up!  Sorry I fell behind again.
> 
> I have never been to DL, but judging from the pictures and descriptions I'd have to agree that their Fantasmic is better.  I usually skip it at WDW because I hate the long wait and crowds.
> 
> Whaddaya mean, no redneck photos?  You wouldn't expect Disney to have the Fun Police out there.
> 
> I will readily admit that I can't pronounce half the dishes/drinks you guys are trying out, but it is fun to read about it.



You definitely need to get to DL! Its a whole different experience.

I couldnt believe the Fun Police were there on my day at DHS.

 When I started on this whole adventurous eating thing, (sometime in my first apartment following my freshman year of college), it first began with vegetables other than iceberg lettuce. Soon I had tried most of the things that normal people ate regularly. Pretty soon all that was left was the unpronounceable and things that I have no idea what  they are!  



podsnel said:


> You are making me so excited to attend F&W next fall! This is the second review I have read about the tequila lunch- it really does look fabulous!
> 
> I haven't been to CA Grill in ages- I am anxious to go again though- it is getting such mixed reviews! Really want to see for myself, ya know?
> 
> Very pretty Wishes pics- I am going to have to do that too, one of these days....



I have one more day until I get to the Frunch, but Im actually writing that chapter nowor its the chapter Im working on.



jedijill said:


> Catching back up.  I'm not a huge tequila fan but the tequila tasting looked really good.
> 
> I love the redo of CA Grill but the menu is leaving me ho-hum the more I think about it.  I ate there for my birthday and the service was horrid.  I really don't care for the dessert menu anymore either.
> 
> The Wishes cruise sounds wonderful especially as a big DisMeet!
> 
> Jill in CO



That cruise was definitely one of the highlights of the trip!



rentayenta said:


> I love love love the meet shot with Ariel.  Looking good girls.
> 
> 
> You ate the worm? I knew I liked you. I ate the worm. I don't recall much after.  Thank G-d the Internet and cell phones weren't around during my younger years.
> 
> 
> Dinner look supreme and the Coke Float dessert looks amazing.



You are so right!  Thank goodness for no cell phones or internet back then. I didnt think I was all that bad, but the more I talk to others, I find out otherwise!   



podsnel said:


> I just wanted add- I am a worm girl too- in college.  TWICE.
> 
> I am sure this does NOT come as a surprise....



Nope!  Not a surprise at all.


----------



## TifffanyD

PrincessInOz said:


> That meal was a little hit and miss, wasn't it?  My chicken was excellent and I think DH enjoyed his meal.  The sushi was okay; but not outstanding in the way I thought it was written up to be.  That sundae dessert was one that DH, DS and I shared.  It was a lot of fun!  I had a great time on this night.  It was so nice to see everyone and meet up in 3D.



I agree. Ravioli was delicious... Fishwife as ok... But I did not care for the salmon cakes


----------



## ACDSNY

Phew I'm all caught up.  Love the dismeet pics you all look like you had a great time.


----------



## franandaj

TifffanyD said:


> I agree. Ravioli was delicious... Fishwife as ok... But I did not care for the salmon cakes



I didn't know you got the ravioli, it was really good! That was probably the stand out item for me that night.  I wonder if they will revamp the menu again. We don't plan to go back anytime soon.



ACDSNY said:


> Phew I'm all caught up.  Love the dismeet pics you all look like you had a great time.



It was a lot of fun, at least for me.  I don't see us getting to do something like this again anytime soon so it was a great idea for when we had a crew getting together!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

What is this tequila bottle with a worm I am curious? Sounds grim lol. Is it a real worm? And you guys don't allow 'meat haggis' lol..


----------



## franandaj

The next morning we slept in a little bit.  We really didnt have anywhere to be until 2:30 that afternoon, but I was motivated to get to the kiosks before the crowds hit. I knew we would never finish all the kiosks, but at least I had to give it a try!

But first, Bacon!  Im not exactly sure what we did for breakfast, if we just had bacon, but this is the only picture I took.  I know my plan was breakfast would be at the first kiosk (youll see in a moment). 





We headed out so that we would hit World Showcase right at 11AM when the kiosks open. Our first stop (for breakfast was Belgium).  Notice how empty the queue area is and how short the lines are.









We chose one of each of the waffles and got the Chilled Coffee with Godiva Liqueur.  OMG! They were all so so so good!  Even the potato leek waffle! Its the first one, and the Braised Beef Sauce was just perfect with this almost like a hot roast beef open faced sandwich, but even better!





The sweet waffles were just divine, I liked the berry one best, but the one with the chocolate ganache was pretty darned good too!





Our next stop was New Zealand.





Here we enjoyed the Lamb Meatball. And I have to say it was tastier than the slider, but I think they still need to somehow work on the lamb offering. The puff pastry shell it was served in was a little bit odd, although the tomato sauce was very tasty.





The venison sausage was good, but I didnt really need all the greenery that came with it.





Our last stop on the Food & Wine Train for today was Morrocco.  





We got one of each of the food items.  We both really liked the Kefta Pocket.





The Harissa Chicken Roll was OK, it might have been better if we hadnt eaten at the other two booths and werent so stuffed. But maybe not.









After that we decided to head over to Mouse Gears for some shopping. We still had a couple of hours until our Grand Marnier tasting. As we passed Belgium, I knew we had made the right choice to arrive right at opening. It was noon and already the place was filling up fast.





When we were at DHS the day before, I had seen a pair of Mickey earrings, but we were short on time and I didnt want to wait in a check out line, so we took this picture to remember the set. I found them at Mouse Gears and we bought them.





I also got a Mickey cutting board for the villa.  Ours had no cutting board and whether or not it was an included item on the list, I like having my own personal supplies in the OL. Then we headed over to one of the newest additions to the parks so that I could get one of these.









Then we decided to head here and get some samples.





I confirmed that I dont like Beverly either. My favorites were one from China and the one from Israel.





We went back to France since it was getting closer to our time for the tasting. We went to check out the new bakery in France and Fran got caught up in the gift shop. We decided that it would be nice to have Marie to take along with us on trips so that we are not always taking the evil Lucifer with us.  Although our cabin steward on the Wonder had great fun with him and our towel animals!





And so began our waiting game.


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> What is this tequila bottle with a worm I am curious? Sounds grim lol. Is it a real worm? And you guys don't allow 'meat haggis' lol..



No tequila doesn't have a worm, Mezcal does.  Much like Champagne, you can't make tequila in any other region than Tequila, Mexico.  Mezcal is evidently made from a different plant than the Agave, but for young college kids, it's something that is comparable to Tequila and usually less expensive.  

Each bottle has a worm in the bottle and we are all told that it has hallucinogenic properties, so once the Mezcal is consumed, people fight over who gets to eat the worm.  Yes it is a real worm!  Only Disney doesn't allow meat haggis.  I have been served the real thing.  It wasn't my thing.

















That was one of my "new things I was trying" things.  Didn't go over as well as I had hoped.  My Scots friends who made it loved it.


----------



## franandaj

The doors to Monsieur Paul opened just before 2:30PM and they began welcoming the guests for our Grand Marnier tasting. As we ascended the staircase, I admired the décor of the remodel.





The had goodie bags for us on the table.





We were led into the main dining room. I dont remember what exactly the room looked like before, but I remember it being darker than the current décor.  





















This was our place setting.





We started our tasting with a Mimosa.





We were to use these items later on in the tasting to make a cocktail.  Well, not the chocolate, and there is also an orange Madeline peeking out the back there.  They told us to go ahead and eat that.





Here were the other ingredients for our cocktail.





This is the manager of the restaurant who introduced our hostess.





Our hostess





*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

We started off by tasting the Cordon Rouge, I believe that this was your every day run of the mil Grand Marnier.





Then we had the 100th Anniversary Grand Marnier. There was a definite difference in taste between the two.





After that we got the 150th Anniversary Grand Marnier.  This was by far the best of the tastes! Then we had a raspberry peach flavored Grand Marnier, it was OK, but nothing compared to the lovely aged versions.





There were two place settings next to us that were no shows, so we began stealing their shots about the time we started on the 150th Anniversary taste.  A gal from another table actually got up, walked over and stole the bottle of Grand Marnier from the place setting next to me!  Fran took the bottle from the place setting next to her.

Then we made our cocktail.  

















Shake, Shake, Shake













While we enjoyed our cocktail, the servers demonstrated Crepes Suzette for us.

















Here are the desserts that we enjoyed with our drinks.  There was no way we could finish all these, they were very tasty, but just way too much.





These are all the special types of Grand Marnier that we tasted in the afternoon.









And with that we headed back to the Villa to play with fire!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I definitely remember you telling me about the GM tastings.  Aside from the shots, you should have swiped those extra bottles earlier; rather than having to share.


Looking forward to the playing with fire.  

I get to relive that here; and then hopefully on my TR as well; when I eventually get to it....slowly.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

franandaj said:


> No tequila doesn't have a worm, Mezcal does.  Much like Champagne, you can't make tequila in any other region than Tequila, Mexico.  Mezcal is evidently made from a different plant than the Agave, but for young college kids, it's something that is comparable to Tequila and usually less expensive.  Each bottle has a worm in the bottle and we are all told that it has hallucinogenic properties, so once the Mezcal is consumed, people fight over who gets to eat the worm.  Yes it is a real worm!  Only Disney doesn't allow meat haggis.  I have been served the real thing.  It wasn't my thing.    That was one of my "new things I was trying" things.  Didn't go over as well as I had hoped.  My Scots friends who made it loved it.


 oh I see thank you! Mezcal is like Cava to Champagne. Cava being the sparkling wine from Spain but because it's not from the Champagne region in France they have to name it something else. Got it! Great explanation thanks! Oh my the worm being hallucinogenic! More like if you got to the worm at the bottom you are probably fully loaded on Mezcal hick!


----------



## TifffanyD

franandaj said:


> I didn't know you got the ravioli, it was really good! That was probably the stand out item for me that night.  I wonder if they will revamp the menu again. We don't plan to go back anytime soon.



LOL yes we talked about it! You asked if I had the ravioli and I said yes and you said "Wasn't it fantastic?" 

I agree it was the best thing I had that night (besides the company)!


----------



## podsnel

Ohhhhh.....Gran Marnier is my absolute favorite liquor EVER! How incredible to have all of those tastes in one sitting.   How was the cocktail?  They have a gran marnier cocktail over at the Crew's cup that I LOVE- which i hope is still there...thanks for reminding me I need to go get one on Dec 27th when we are staying there before the cruise!

Oh- just wanted to add something about the worm- 

The first worm I had was hard, it was very easy to swallow.  The second one was soft and squishy- gotta say, that was DEFINITELY not as much fun! 

And FWIW- neither one had any hallucinogenic effects- they were just freakin worms that used to live in a cactus and were now completely pickled!


----------



## Pinkocto

How sad dinner did not live up to expectations. I've dined there twice pre changes, and really enjoyed it. 

The tequila tasting confirms my thoughts that I shouldn't chance anything like that. There's no way I could eat some of the courses. The tasting itself would be nice though. Hearts of Palm is one of my favorite things, glad you tried them. 

How nice you were able to enjoy lots of lovely company


----------



## rentayenta

Hilarious, I can just see you guys, after a few *tastes* of Grand Marnier, saying forget it it to the no shows and grabbing their bottle.  What a fun event. 

I think I'm white trash though. I'm more of a chugger not a sipper.


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> Hilarious, I can just see you guys, after a few *tastes* of Grand Marnier, saying forget it it to the no shows and grabbing their bottle.  What a fun event.
> 
> I think I'm white trash though. *I'm more of a chugger not a sipper.*



That's still better than being an up-chucker  (me! ).


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> That's still better than being an up-chucker  (me! ).





Do you and the drink not agree?


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> Do you and the drink not agree?



Asian Alcoholic Disposition.    I love the taste of alcohol but my digestive system doesn't seem to have enough alcoholase enzyme to digest too much alcohol.


----------



## kmedina

The items from the food carts look fantastic. Nothing but bacon would be the perfect light breakfast to snack around the world, so that is probably why you could not find any other pictures. We had great intentions to try some but we never did. At least we got some on our previous F&W trip. If I ever get brave enough to leave the kids, we will spend more time at Epcot. We were about 25 minutes late to our F&W event (the Italian Regional lunch), because we were on Soarin and it broke down. I offered my drinks up to Crap and my table mates but they declined. It was a lot of wasted alcohol. Crap did not eat my seafood dishes either, so those were wasted as well. Oh well.  He enjoyed everything and we hired a sitter to get a break from the kids. That was the best part. 

My SIL is always talking about cooking with Grand Mariner. I have never tasted anything cooked in it that I can recall, but I am glad you enjoyed the experience. I want up do it one day (for Crap).


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Asian Alcoholic Disposition.    I love the taste of alcohol but my digestive system doesn't seem to have enough alcoholase enzyme to digest too much alcohol.




Has it always been like that? The reason I ask is because our IOP coordinator at work told me that as some women age, our ability to break down alcohol decreases. I have found that to be the case with me. I could drink like a sailor in my 20's but now, not so much, and it's very dependent on what I'm drinking. Tequila gives me terrible heartburn and more than a glass or two of red gives me a terrible headache. Those beer/margarita mixtures also don;t seem to agree with me anymore.


----------



## mvf-m11c

The food at the kiosks during the F&W Festival look appetizing. The waffles at Belgium kiosk look very good to start the day at EPCOT. 

I'm not a drinking type person so I might never try the Grand Mariner tasting at Le Cellier. It was neat that the tasting was at the Le Cellier restaurant at the France pavilion. It is neat to see it during the day where I had dinner at night. The dessert really look very nice.

Great update.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Omg crepes suzette! Ong omg omg is all I have to say......Served at the table! My favourite thing ever! They never do that here anymore I love it! Loose the cake with it you just need the crepes on their own. 

waffles from Belgium... yum to berry! 

 GM tasting looks great. I had a friend that use to make the most amazing chocolate and orange cake and when I asked her the secret she said it was aged GM! I was amazed but she made one with regular GM and sure enough it was nice but not mind blowing. Folks would go crazy for a slither of this cake! We even knew the container that she carried it in and folks in the office would scream 'she's got a cake'


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Btw was there opportunity to but GM?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> But first, Bacon!  Im not exactly sure what we did for breakfast, if we just had bacon, but this is the only picture I took.  I know my plan was breakfast would be at the first kiosk (youll see in a moment).






franandaj said:


> Notice how empty the queue area is and how short the lines are.



Wow, big difference compared with later in the day.  Good planning!



franandaj said:


> The sweet waffles were just divine, I liked the berry one best, but the one with the chocolate ganache was pretty darned good too!



Ok, I can see where this would make a nice addition to the bacon. 



franandaj said:


> I confirmed that I dont like Beverly either. My favorites were one from China and the one from Israel.



No Beverly pictures?  



franandaj said:


> Here are the desserts that we enjoyed with our drinks.  There was no way we could finish all these, they were very tasty, but just way too much.



Next time, save it for me.  I'll help you finish them off. 

Good thinking swiping samples from the no-shows!


----------



## scottny

I love Stormalong bay. Best pool on site. 
That Cobb Salad is so good. 
The tequila lunch sounded great. 
The sundae sampler looks so good. 
The Wishes cruise is the best money spent at Disney. Such a great experience. 
Those selections have changed for Club Cool. Vinny said he didnt care most of them.
The Grand Marnier lunch sounds nice. YUM!
I am all caught up. Great pics.


----------



## Leshaface

Finally all caught up!

Dinner at Brown Derby looks fantastic!  Love the cobb salad. The best dish, next to the Grapefruit cake, for me

I'm going to be the only one on your entire TR that prefers the WDW version of F! to DLR.  I really think it's the 'seating' situation at DL that makes me not like it.  And I really like the Pocahontas part at WDW!   I like the songs.  But you are right about the ending.  I prefer seeing all the characters on the MT

I love the MU topiaries!

I'm always scared i'll get 'yelled' at for taking redneck photos, so I never do it!

What a nice dinner at CG, but it sounds like it was a hit and miss meal.  I think that sundae dessert is such a fun thing!

Glad you guys had a good time on your cruise!

Mmm, the Grand Marnier tasting  Would love to taste the 150th anniversary someday.


----------



## dgbg100106

i am caught up!  The Tequila pairing looked like something we would enjoy.  Thanks for the great review.

The California Grill review looks to be mixed between you and PIO.  We have never eaten there, but i will take your word for it.

I know the big DISmet was a success, looks like fun was had by all!

The Grand Marnier tasting sounds heavenly!  I really like the raspberry peach flavored Grand Marnier as a Cosmo, the flavor is truly wonderful.  The recipe is on the bottle.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Just popping in to say Hi and that I have been reading along Haven't had any comments because I haven't experienced any of this There is so much I can't drink so never tasted GM never even had Tequila  Like a great glass of wine though  Nothing at F & W described here or in other reports appeals to me at all so I'm really not sorry I missed going this year EXCEPT I missed the ravioli Last year it was to die for, hope to have it again next year


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> I definitely remember you telling me about the GM tastings.  Aside from the shots, you should have swiped those extra bottles earlier; rather than having to share.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the playing with fire.
> 
> I get to relive that here; and then hopefully on my TR as well; when I eventually get to it....slowly.



It was a really fun (and tasty) tasting!  You're moving right along in your TR!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> oh I see thank you! Mezcal is like Cava to Champagne. Cava being the sparkling wine from Spain but because it's not from the Champagne region in France they have to name it something else. Got it! Great explanation thanks! Oh my the worm being hallucinogenic! More like if you got to the worm at the bottom you are probably fully loaded on Mezcal hick!



There are a couple other differences in Mezcal, it is smokier and prepared a little bit differently, but it comes from the agave and some other regional Mexican plants. And yes, if you get to the worm at the bottom you are pretty much fully loaded!   



TifffanyD said:


> LOL yes we talked about it! You asked if I had the ravioli and I said yes and you said "Wasn't it fantastic?"
> 
> I agree it was the best thing I had that night (besides the company)!



  That was a while ago, and lots of drinks ago!  



podsnel said:


> Ohhhhh.....Gran Marnier is my absolute favorite liquor EVER! How incredible to have all of those tastes in one sitting.   How was the cocktail?  They have a gran marnier cocktail over at the Crew's cup that I LOVE- which i hope is still there...thanks for reminding me I need to go get one on Dec 27th when we are staying there before the cruise!
> 
> Oh- just wanted to add something about the worm-
> 
> The first worm I had was hard, it was very easy to swallow.  The second one was soft and squishy- gotta say, that was DEFINITELY not as much fun!
> 
> And FWIW- neither one had any hallucinogenic effects- they were just freakin worms that used to live in a cactus and were now completely pickled!



The Grand Marnier Cocktail was pretty good, but I preferred the shots.

Yeah, and the worms pretty much were that, freakin' worms!



Pinkocto said:


> How sad dinner did not live up to expectations. I've dined there twice pre changes, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> The tequila tasting confirms my thoughts that I shouldn't chance anything like that. There's no way I could eat some of the courses. The tasting itself would be nice though. Hearts of Palm is one of my favorite things, glad you tried them.
> 
> How nice you were able to enjoy lots of lovely company



We enjoyed our dinner there pre-changes, just not sure how much I really want to go back now.  You definitely wouldn't do well with most of those lunches/dinners.  Pretty much you need to be omnivorous, and willing to try just about anything.  They chefs really like to try new things and make it interesting.  At all the ones I've done at WDW, they really have at least one or two things that push the culinary envelope.



rentayenta said:


> Hilarious, I can just see you guys, after a few *tastes* of Grand Marnier, saying forget it it to the no shows and grabbing their bottle.  What a fun event.
> 
> I think I'm white trash though. I'm more of a chugger not a sipper.



Fran had to convince me to do it, I was apprehensive, but she was just grabbing the shots.  With the size of the portions, I didn't want to chug it, I was trying to make it last as long as I could!


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Asian Alcoholic Disposition.    I love the taste of alcohol but my digestive system doesn't seem to have enough alcoholase enzyme to digest too much alcohol.







kmedina said:


> The items from the food carts look fantastic. Nothing but bacon would be the perfect light breakfast to snack around the world, so that is probably why you could not find any other pictures. We had great intentions to try some but we never did. At least we got some on our previous F&W trip. If I ever get brave enough to leave the kids, we will spend more time at Epcot. We were about 25 minutes late to our F&W event (the Italian Regional lunch), because we were on Soarin and it broke down. I offered my drinks up to Crap and my table mates but they declined. It was a lot of wasted alcohol. Crap did not eat my seafood dishes either, so those were wasted as well. Oh well.  He enjoyed everything and we hired a sitter to get a break from the kids. That was the best part.
> 
> My SIL is always talking about cooking with Grand Mariner. I have never tasted anything cooked in it that I can recall, but I am glad you enjoyed the experience. I want up do it one day (for Crap).



I'm sorry you didn't get to try the stuff at the kiosks.  For most that is the highlight of Epcot F&W.  Actually for us (me), it is the signature events like the lunches, GM tasting and Frunch (next day).  When DCA had F&W I didn't miss the fact that there were no kiosks. We booked the special wine dinners at Steahouse 55, the Cooking School at Napa Rose and then I tried to go out for the Celebrity Chef free demos.  It doesn't sound like CA F&W will ever come back so I need to rethink my VGC points....not sell, just what I want to use and then make them available to my "plan ahead" friends, at least that's what I'm thinking.  :

Too bad that booze went to waste!  You need to go to events with ME!

I've never "cooked" with GM, well I take that back, I have a couple desserts, one where you mix it into cream cheese and serve it with berries.  Then another that they made at the Club on a French Inspired night, cook berries in butter, add a crepe until heated and then a pour in a splash of GM.  It makes a delicious dessert, especially when served with whipped cream!



rentayenta said:


> Has it always been like that? The reason I ask is because our IOP coordinator at work told me that as some women age, our ability to break down alcohol decreases. I have found that to be the case with me. I could drink like a sailor in my 20's but now, not so much, and it's very dependent on what I'm drinking. Tequila gives me terrible heartburn and more than a glass or two of red gives me a terrible headache. Those beer/margarita mixtures also don;t seem to agree with me anymore.



Hmmm....I'll have to notice if I have any of these ill effects.  



mvf-m11c said:


> The food at the kiosks during the F&W Festival look appetizing. The waffles at Belgium kiosk look very good to start the day at EPCOT.
> 
> I'm not a drinking type person so I might never try the Grand Mariner tasting at Le Cellier. It was neat that the tasting was at the Le Cellier restaurant at the France pavilion. It is neat to see it during the day where I had dinner at night. The dessert really look very nice.
> 
> Great update.



It does make it a little less to enjoy some of the F&W stuff without some of the booze.  Most of the signature events are based around pairings of food and alcoholic drinks.  The kiosks are one place that folks who don't enjoy the drink so much can enjoy the food without the drink and the price.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Omg crepes suzette! Ong omg omg is all I have to say......Served at the table! My favourite thing ever! They never do that here anymore I love it! Loose the cake with it you just need the crepes on their own.
> 
> waffles from Belgium... yum to berry!
> 
> GM tasting looks great. I had a friend that use to make the most amazing chocolate and orange cake and when I asked her the secret she said it was aged GM! I was amazed but she made one with regular GM and sure enough it was nice but not mind blowing. Folks would go crazy for a slither of this cake! We even knew the container that she carried it in and folks in the office would scream 'she's got a cake'



The crepes were wonderful, even better than the "strawberry booze crepes" I mentioned above. The aged GM makes all the difference.  I don't dare keep it around the house as I would want it all the time!  It should be saved for special occasions!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Btw was there opportunity to but GM?



No, oddly enough, they weren't selling any there.  I bet there was some at the festival center.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow, big difference compared with later in the day.  Good planning!?



Thanks!  I try! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, I can see where this would make a nice addition to the bacon.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> No Beverly pictures?



 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Next time, save it for me.  I'll help you finish them off.
> 
> Good thinking swiping samples from the no-shows!



I sure will!  But will you want them mold and all?  

Resourceful, if nothing else!



scottny said:


> I love Stormalong bay. Best pool on site.
> That Cobb Salad is so good.
> The tequila lunch sounded great.
> The sundae sampler looks so good.
> The Wishes cruise is the best money spent at Disney. Such a great experience.
> Those selections have changed for Club Cool. Vinny said he didnt care most of them.
> The Grand Marnier lunch sounds nice. YUM!
> I am all caught up. Great pics.



I'm glad you're all caught up.  I know, the Wishes cruise was awesome! I didn't care for most of the selections at Club Cool.  I'm looking forward to hearing about your trip.  Helps the time go by to the next one.



Leshaface said:


> Finally all caught up!
> 
> Dinner at Brown Derby looks fantastic!  Love the cobb salad. The best dish, next to the Grapefruit cake, for me
> 
> I'm going to be the only one on your entire TR that prefers the WDW version of F! to DLR.  I really think it's the 'seating' situation at DL that makes me not like it.  And I really like the Pocahontas part at WDW!   I like the songs.  But you are right about the ending.  I prefer seeing all the characters on the MT
> 
> I love the MU topiaries!
> 
> I'm always scared i'll get 'yelled' at for taking redneck photos, so I never do it!
> 
> What a nice dinner at CG, but it sounds like it was a hit and miss meal.  I think that sundae dessert is such a fun thing!
> 
> Glad you guys had a good time on your cruise!
> 
> Mmm, the Grand Marnier tasting  Would love to taste the 150th anniversary someday.



Funny that you are the dissenter on F!    I know, I always get scared about being yelled at for taking the redneck photos and this just put another nail in that coffin!    I'm wondering where they serve the 150th Anniversary GM?    If I ever go to a place and see it, I'll be ordering it!



dgbg100106 said:


> i am caught up!  The Tequila pairing looked like something we would enjoy.  Thanks for the great review.
> 
> The California Grill review looks to be mixed between you and PIO.  We have never eaten there, but i will take your word for it.
> 
> I know the big DISmet was a success, looks like fun was had by all!
> 
> The Grand Marnier tasting sounds heavenly!  I really like the raspberry peach flavored Grand Marnier as a Cosmo, the flavor is truly wonderful.  The recipe is on the bottle.



I thought of you guys at the Tequila Tasting and figured you two would have loved it.  We loved the big DISmeet, we all had a great time!  Where do you find the raspberry peach GM?  I don't get to a lot of liquor stores, so I wouldn't know where to look for it.



Luvchefmic said:


> Just popping in to say Hi and that I have been reading along Haven't had any comments because I haven't experienced any of this There is so much I can't drink so never tasted GM never even had Tequila  Like a great glass of wine though  Nothing at F & W described here or in other reports appeals to me at all so I'm really not sorry I missed going this year EXCEPT I missed the ravioli Last year it was to die for, hope to have it again next year



Hmmm.... you are lucky, you saved a lot o money but not being interested!


----------



## franandaj

Back in the room, Fran needed to sleep off her buzz.  

I prepared the Tri Tip. For anyone who has not thoroughly been through this whole Tri Tip thing already, Tri Tip is a cut of beef that was commonly incorporated as part of regular ground beef. However in the 1950s in Santa Maria, CA they started to marinate and grill the cut, soon it was known as a Santa Maria Style Steak. Now its a very common choice for summer grilling all over California. In preparing for this trip, I discovered that folks back east were not at all familiar with this cut of meat.  BTW, there are two in this pan, they are triangle shaped, hence the name tri tip.





While the steaks were coming to room temperature and the seasonings were taking hold, I melted the queso on the stove.





This is probably a more appetizing photo (even though it wasnt from that night).  Everyone seemed to like it, as I dont remember there being much left of it.





Bobbi and her sister had secured the table and the grills. They also started the charcoal when it was time.





We stole chairs from the pool area.





The whole gang showed up eventually.





We started the steak on the grill





We enjoyed some salad with our chips and queso.





Meanwhile, PIO stir fried her veggies for the fried rice. As we commented, after Fantasmic! We came back to the room and she prepped her veggies in the kitchen so as to make things move a little quicker the day of the cookout.





The Tri Tip took a long time to cook, a lot longer than I had expected and even then, some people had to put their slices back on the grill.  

As the Tri Tip was resting, we put the Bacon/Pineapple Chicken sausages and Oscar Meyer Smokies on the grill.  On the other grill we started the Portabello Mushrooms with Pesto and Goat Cheese.









Soon everything was all ready and we sat down to eat.  Shrimp Fried Rice.





Portabello, with Pesto and Goat Cheese, oh look and in the background you can see the serve of the queso.





Our meats









There was also Potato Salad, but I didnt get a picture.  Here is my plate.





In honor of PIOs DHs birthday, we had a cake from Publixactually we had two!  









Throughout the evening I had been texting with Alicia (Leshaface). She and her family were arriving at WDW that night, but they needed to take care of a few errands before heading over.  They showed up in time to sign the DISmeet poster, but had already eaten dinner so they just chatted with us for a bit before the party broke up.





We had sooooooooo much food!  It was all really good too!  Just sitting around the table chatting and enjoying a meal with friends was a really relaxing way to spend a Saturday evening.  Im sure the parks were packed. We sent most of the leftovers home with Ruthie, and many of us planned to meet up again the next night.


----------



## ACDSNY

What an outstanding DISmeet!  The food looked yummy and I'm sure a great time was had by all.


----------



## Luvchefmic

ACDSNY said:


> What an outstanding DISmeet!  The food looked yummy and I'm sure a great time was had by all.



The food was delicious, the company was fabulous, a time I
will always treasure 

Ruthie


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> I thought of you guys at the Tequila Tasting and figured you two would have loved it.  We loved the big DISmeet, we all had a great time!  Where do you find the raspberry peach GM?  I don't get to a lot of liquor stores, so I wouldn't know where to look for it.




My local store carries all of the ones you tasted!  Just step in there and look, you will be amazed at what you find, and really this time of the year is the best time to go, almost all of the liquor brands have gift sets free with the purchase of the booze...


----------



## dgbg100106

A dismet cookout... Love it, so sorry I missed it!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

How interesting re Tri tip I have never seen that cut of beef before so was very keen to learn about it. Thank you for sharing the history and information! If I see it on a menu won't feel so ignorant! I would have died and gone to heaven with all that protein    I love the look of the cake too. Jo and I got addicted to going to the store Publix. We found it to be the nicest supermarket with fresh produce and the different stock they carried. Also nice ambience and staff. We don't have an equivalent I can think of in the UK which is a shame.  How nice re your dismeet sign! Sounds like a fun evening


----------



## mvf-m11c

That was a great DISMeet meal. All of the food looks great.


----------



## Pinkocto

What a great evening!


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> What an outstanding DISmeet!  The food looked yummy and I'm sure a great time was had by all.



It was so much fun to get together in a stress free environment and just hangout.  The food was really good and plentiful too!



Luvchefmic said:


> The food was delicious, the company was fabulous, a time I
> will always treasure
> 
> Ruthie



So glad you were there!  



dgbg100106 said:


> My local store carries all of the ones you tasted!  Just step in there and look, you will be amazed at what you find, and really this time of the year is the best time to go, almost all of the liquor brands have gift sets free with the purchase of the booze...



I'll have to check an actual liquor store.  The grocery store has a big selection, but nothing of a real specialty nature.



dgbg100106 said:


> A dismet cookout... Love it, so sorry I missed it!



I'm sure you would have added something fabulous to the buffet!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> How interesting re Tri tip I have never seen that cut of beef before so was very keen to learn about it. Thank you for sharing the history and information! If I see it on a menu won't feel so ignorant! I would have died and gone to heaven with all that protein    I love the look of the cake too. Jo and I got addicted to going to the store Publix. We found it to be the nicest supermarket with fresh produce and the different stock they carried. Also nice ambience and staff. We don't have an equivalent I can think of in the UK which is a shame.  How nice re your dismeet sign! Sounds like a fun evening



It's a definite California thing.  Even the other folks from the US didn't know what it was when I first started talking about bringing it.  It's a perfect meat for large groups, we would have been fine with just one of them, but I didn't want to chance it.



mvf-m11c said:


> That was a great DISMeet meal. All of the food looks great.



Thanks Bret!



Pinkocto said:


> What a great evening!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> I'll have to check an actual liquor store.  The grocery store has a big selection, but nothing of a real specialty nature.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you would have added something fabulous to the buffet!



Here.... you can not buy liquor anywhere but a liquor store, no beer, wine, anything except at a liquor store!

I hate that!  Makes it so you have to make a special trip!


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> Meanwhile, PIO stir fried her veggies for the fried rice. As we commented, after Fantasmic! We came back to the room and she prepped her veggies in the kitchen so as to make things move a little quicker the day of the cookout.



What a cute shot of PrincessinOz.   

And a lovely meet.  Totally jealous.


----------



## jedijill

The food all looked amazing especially the legandary tri-tip!  My Costco has started carrying them and I've made one a couple of times.  They really are delicious!

Looks like it was a great Dis meet!

Jill in CO


----------



## PrincessInOz

Dang!  I've been sick and I missed the cook-out post.
But I'm here now and all caught up.


So glad you got a picture of the portabello mushrooms.  I completely missed it!  
And yes, I'll admit to putting the tri-tip back on the grill.  Only for a couple of minutes on each side.  It was delicious!

What a fun night!  I still have to load my WDW pictures up.  Hopefully, I'll get to this task during the Xmas break.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> Here.... you can not buy liquor anywhere but a liquor store, no beer, wine, anything except at a liquor store!
> 
> I hate that!  Makes it so you have to make a special trip!



I remember that from Massachusetts, but yours are open on Sunday at least right?    Our grocery stores have a good selection, but if you want something special, you need to go to a specialty store.



lisaviolet said:


> What a cute shot of PrincessinOz.
> 
> And a lovely meet.  Totally jealous.



it was really fun. A great and different way to spend time at WDW.  It was almost like we were having a party in our own backyard.  I love DVC!  



jedijill said:


> The food all looked amazing especially the legandary tri-tip!  My Costco has started carrying them and I've made one a couple of times.  They really are delicious!
> 
> Looks like it was a great Dis meet!
> 
> Jill in CO



Aren't they a great cut of meat, especially for a large group?  It took a lot of practice to learn to cook it on an open charcoal grill.  At home I have the luxury of the grill lid to create an oven so that it can cook evenly after searing on the outside.  Once it warms up, I will be happy to make the ones that I have left in the freezer the regular way I've learned to cook them.  Maybe even at the new house!  



PrincessInOz said:


> Dang!  I've been sick and I missed the cook-out post.
> But I'm here now and all caught up.
> 
> 
> So glad you got a picture of the portabello mushrooms.  I completely missed it!
> And yes, I'll admit to putting the tri-tip back on the grill.  Only for a couple of minutes on each side.  It was delicious!
> 
> What a fun night!  I still have to load my WDW pictures up.  Hopefully, I'll get to this task during the Xmas break.



Feel free to steal my pictures when you get to that part of your TR!  I saw that you have two weeks off now!  I envy other countries who value their downtime so much more so than Americans.


----------



## franandaj

After a lovely evening with friends, we had a leisurely morning in the Villa.  I dont have any breakfast pictures, so I assume we had something not very exciting.  I believe we had a little of the leftover summer salad, and some of the tri tip.  I probably had mine low carb (with horseradish) and Fran most likely had a sandwich. Shes usually happy with anything between two slices of bread with mayonnaise.

Whatever we had for breakfast, it wasnt a lot. We were saving our appetite for our first big event of the day, our French Regional Lunch, the region being Champagne. The lunch would be served at Monsieur Paul at noon. Around 11:00AM we left the room for Epcot. We took the opportunity for a photo op on our way to the restaurant.





The restaurant was set up differently from the previous day, they were expecting a much larger crowd.













Once we were seated at our table we perused the menu.  I just love the way that they fold the napkins here!













Our first glass of champagne was a non vintage Brut.









The manager of the restaurant introduced our host for the afternoon, I believe he was the importer of Nicholas Feuillate in the United States.









We were served a different type of bread with each of the courses.  This was a French baguette.





Now this lunch was different than any other tasting event I had been to all week.  As soon as your glass became remotely empty, a server was by with another bottle of champagne to fill it back up to the brim. The gentleman across from us (who turned out to be a classic car mechanic) and Fran hit it off quite well. He and his wife were locals and though they didnt do a lot with F&W, they had already been to at least one Frunch this year and had two more booked. They said that they were always VERY generous with the pours and have never had meal they didnt like. We were quite friendly with our whole table by the end of the afternoon!

Our Amuse Bouche was something that we commented on. I dont remember exactly what it was, some sort of Oxtail soup, but I thought it had more of an Asian flair to it than French. The biggest thing that we commented on was that at WDW, it seems that what was meant to be a bite to amuse your palate has now turned into another course entirely. This was definitely more than a bite.





Our next glass of Champagne was a 2003 Nicholas Feuillate Cuvee 225. I dont really remember comparing any of them, they were all fantastic. Definitely made the proper way (CO2 infused champagne gives me a headache). I did like the third one the best and Im sure it was the most expensive too.









This champagne was paired with this Boudin Blanc maison..chou vert, , sauce aux morilles. Homemade Boudin Blanc, green cabbage, morel sauce. This sausage was sooooooo good! And the sauce was just to die for!









With the main, we were served the Palmes dOr, Brut, 1999.  They warned us that there was not a lot of this champagne left, but they fully intended to serve it all to us until there was no more.









This dish sort of pushed the envelope for me, Veal Breast Confit, weal sweetbread, carts and mashed potatoes.  Normally when I dine (and if were asking the chef to make us a special meal), sweetbreads are one of the things that I specifically avoid. But I figured that it was a delicacy and I had been served them once prior at Napa Rose and they didnt kill me.  So I would take a bite of the Veal Confit and add a little bite of the sweetbread into my bite of veal.  It didnt kill me, and it didnt hurt that I had an almost never ending glass of Champagne in front of me too. In the end, I just started to get too full and concentrated on the part that I like better, the veal breast and mashed potatoes.





This was our table, we all became pretty chummy during the drinkfest!





Our dessert was Biscuit rose de Reims, mousse champagne, sorbet fraise, or Pink biscuit from Remins, champagne mousse and strawberry sorbet.  It was a perfect finish for a lunch that was pretty filling.





And it was served with a Non Vintage Brut Rose.





We were stuffed and giddy from all that bubbly, before we left, the chef and all the sous chefs paraded around the restaurant.  I tried to take pictures but they all came out blurry.  Maybe thats how they really looked after all that champagne! After the lunch we stumbled back to the room to sleep off our buzz before the evening activities.


----------



## PrincessInOz

What a great event!  I do like champagne and I think I can cope with a glass or two.  But that food!  It looks amazing.  I remember you talking about the sausage later.

Glad you enjoyed it.

Love the napkin fold.  I wonder if instructions are up on the net somewhere?


----------



## ACDSNY

Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am finally all caught up again. I think I very much would have enjoyed the Grand Marnier and Tequila tastings. I would not have eaten the octopus, but the rest sounded delicious. You managed to try loads of different things. The waffles looked great and I would so love to have the Cheddar Cheese Soup again.

They have swapped out the beverage selections at Club Cool apart from the Beverly. I was sad to see the Mezzomix go as I grew up with this, but liked the new selections better on the whole.

They have already given up trying to stop people taking photos of the ride photo screens. There were plenty of people taking photos when I was there with cast members standing right next to them.

The DIS meets looked great. I think you just have saved us from making a costly mistake. On our last evening we were discussing that maybe we needed to give California Grill another chance. We ate there once and the food was nothing to write home about and the service was diabolical. Reading your review, the food seems to be more hit and miss than I am willing to chance at those prices.

Corinna


----------



## Luvchefmic

What a lovely day you had and so nice that Fran met the classic car mechanic
Looks like a very friendly table  I love the dress you wore in front of the F & W sign, very flattering 

Now I don't know what most of that food was  but what caught my eye is the beautiful bottle that the Palmes dOr, Brut, 1999 came in and the dessert looked delicious 

and for Pio...yes you can find ANYTHING on the internet 

http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-fold-a-dress-shirt-napkin


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> I remember that from Massachusetts, but yours are open on Sunday at least right?    Our grocery stores have a good selection, but if you want something special, you need to go to a specialty store.



Here yes, when I lived in Alabama, no... Closed on Sunday!


----------



## dgbg100106

Yummy food at the frunch!  I think I could have enjoyed myself there also!

The bubbly would have been right up my alley!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Looks like you had a really great DIS meet and dinner the previous night, and I'm glad you enjoyed the meal/champagne at Monsieur Paul's.  Is it wrong if I was more interested in the tri-tip from Costco than the French meal? 

Knowing me, you're probably not surprised, are you?


----------



## Luvchefmic

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks like you had a really great DIS meet and dinner the previous night, and I'm glad you enjoyed the meal/champagne at Monsieur Paul's.  Is it wrong if I was more interested in the tri-tip from Costco than the French meal?
> 
> Knowing me, you're probably not surprised, are you?



 that's it we are Disboard soul mates


----------



## Linda67

Wow, what a spectacular looking lunch
Mmm, never ending Champagne? ..... I have to go to this event next year!


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> What a great event!  I do like champagne and I think I can cope with a glass or two.  But that food!  It looks amazing.  I remember you talking about the sausage later.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Love the napkin fold.  I wonder if instructions are up on the net somewhere?



I'm really glad we did the lunch.  It's definitely one of the better events for the festival. You could definitely do several during each festival and repeat it each year, every weekend is different.



ACDSNY said:


> Looks like you had a great time!







dolphingirl47 said:


> I am finally all caught up again. I think I very much would have enjoyed the Grand Marnier and Tequila tastings. I would not have eaten the octopus, but the rest sounded delicious. You managed to try loads of different things. The waffles looked great and I would so love to have the Cheddar Cheese Soup again.
> 
> They have swapped out the beverage selections at Club Cool apart from the Beverly. I was sad to see the Mezzomix go as I grew up with this, but liked the new selections better on the whole.
> 
> They have already given up trying to stop people taking photos of the ride photo screens. There were plenty of people taking photos when I was there with cast members standing right next to them.
> 
> The DIS meets looked great. I think you just have saved us from making a costly mistake. On our last evening we were discussing that maybe we needed to give California Grill another chance. We ate there once and the food was nothing to write home about and the service was diabolical. Reading your review, the food seems to be more hit and miss than I am willing to chance at those prices.
> 
> Corinna



I find when I miss the Cheddar Cheese Soup, making a batch of it helps to ease the pain. I'll have to pay better attention to the flavors that they have there, I didn't notice the changes.  I think the guy who was stopping people from taking pictures was just "taking justice into his own hands". I'm sure it was an isolated incident.

I'm glad you didn't end up at CA Grill.  I'm not sure I'm going to really want to go back there unless I hear some great new reviews and menu changes.



Luvchefmic said:


> What a lovely day you had and so nice that Fran met the classic car mechanic
> Looks like a very friendly table  I love the dress you wore in front of the F & W sign, very flattering
> 
> Now I don't know what most of that food was  but what caught my eye is the beautiful bottle that the Palmes dOr, Brut, 1999 came in and the dessert looked delicious
> 
> and for Pio...yes you can find ANYTHING on the internet
> 
> http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-fold-a-dress-shirt-napkin



Yeah, it was funny sipping champagne and talking about 351 Clevelands, '63 Lincolns, and Pontiac GTOs!

That bottle was very pretty, it had a nice feeling, and it was really good!



dgbg100106 said:


> Yummy food at the frunch!  I think I could have enjoyed myself there also!
> 
> The bubbly would have been right up my alley!



I'm sure you would have loved it!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks like you had a really great DIS meet and dinner the previous night, and I'm glad you enjoyed the meal/champagne at Monsieur Paul's.  Is it wrong if I was more interested in the tri-tip from Costco than the French meal?
> 
> Knowing me, you're probably not surprised, are you?



 Don't tell anyone, but in all honesty I'd take the BBQ Tri Tip over most any meal if I had to make the choice.  I think someone on your TR said it best about your Anniversary Dinner, "you can't beat a good hunk of dead cow!"   



Linda67 said:


> Wow, what a spectacular looking lunch
> Mmm, never ending Champagne? ..... I have to go to this event next year!



Well, it eventually has to end, like all good things, but they sure keep it flowing for quite a while!  If you're there during F&W, you should definitely go!


----------



## jedijill

Never ending champagne and classic car talk??!?!?!?  You should have invited me!

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> Never ending champagne and classic car talk??!?!?!?  You should have invited me!
> 
> Jill in CO



We'll have to plan an overlapping F&W trip someday!


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> We'll have to plan an overlapping F&W trip someday!



Absolutely!  Just not 2014. 

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

So after our French lunch, I think that we both took some time to nap.  But tomorrow was check out day, so Im sure I was packing up our suitcases.  I know that I had already started the day before with clothes that we knew we wouldnt need, but this was time for more packing.  I hate being rushed the last morning.

By around 5PM we were both up and dressed and putting on our costumes to head to Mickeys Not So Scary Halloween Party.  





We arrived at the MK around 5:30PM and took a look around Main Street.

















PIO and her family were still having dinner at Tonys so we thought we would got for a little spin around the park. Im not sure how, but we ended up in Frontierland.  Fran decided to stalk this bird.  She took over a dozen pictures of it as it walked around the park.  Ill spare you the lot.





We were still pretty full from our Frunch, but we knew that we needed to eat something that evening, so we shared one of these.





PIO texted that she was wrapping up her dinner, so we headed back to Main Street and took these pictures on the way.













Our group gathered and said our Hellos, and decided to head off to the Haunted Mansion. 

























The CMs were dressed up too.





Thanks to PIO for sending me this picture.  I think it is the only one of Fran in her costume.  I had to explain it PIO because in Austraila they evidently dont have singing fish mounted to pieces of wood.





After our Haunted Mansion experience we went on a few candy trails.  I think we hit up maybe 3-4 different trails before most of the people in our group wanted to head around to the front of the castle.  I could have done a couple more rides or trails before heading there.  Little did I realize that the first parade was just getting started. We waited in the wings for it to end and then we swooped in to snag some spots for the second parade.

Heres me all dressed up in front of the Castle.





The Castle projection show was next.  Fran got some really good shots of that.



















 

*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

Then the fireworks show started, and again she got some very nice pictures of that too.









































We sat around waiting for some time and heard rumblings that the Headless Horseman was coming.  After a long wait here he was.





It took forever for the parade to reach us once the Horseman came by but eventually it got there.













































Oh, oh!  Here come the Pirates!











 

*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

And now our favorite Pirates!





















The Grave Diggers!









And the graves&.









And ghosts













Then came the barnyard hoedown



































 

*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

The Villans&.

























And then of course there is the giant commercial.

















We headed out of the park.  









It was getting pretty late.













I was tired, and tomorrow we would be checking out of the BCV and flying home.  Wah.  We motored out to the bus stop and headed back home for our last night.


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> Absolutely!  Just not 2014.
> 
> Jill in CO



I agree, we'll be in Miami and Ft. Lauderdale in 2014.  Not sure when we'll be back during F&W but I'll be dying to go back by then.


----------



## jedijill

I love Fran's costume...Billy the Bass!  You make a very pretty Cinderella too.

I love the gravediggers!  It's one of the only reasons I like MNSSHP!

Jill in CO


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> I agree, we'll be in Miami and Ft. Lauderdale in 2014.  Not sure when we'll be back during F&W but I'll be dying to go back by then.



Let me know!  I'll actually be caught up on DVC points again by 2015.  

BTW, I'm now throwing March around for a DL trip.  

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> I love Fran's costume...Billy the Bass!  You make a very pretty Cinderella too.
> 
> I love the gravediggers!  It's one of the only reasons I like MNSSHP!
> 
> Jill in CO



I thought it was a genius costume for her too!   on the Cinderella



jedijill said:


> Let me know!  I'll actually be caught up on DVC points again by 2015.
> 
> BTW, I'm now throwing March around for a DL trip.
> 
> Jill in CO



We are planned through Sept 2015, which is DLP so I don't see another F&W trip until 2016, but I think that sounds like a plan!  However, I need to get to Aulani!  Maybe spring 2016.


----------



## rentayenta

I'm so not caught up but wanted to wish you and Fran and everyone else here a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## Pinkocto

MNSSHP looks like great fun! I love the HM pictures. And Fran got some beautiful ones of the castle and fireworks. Love that you got dressed up, you both look great!


----------



## mvf-m11c

What a great day during MNSSHP. Very nice spot to watch HalloWishes fireworks, Mickey's Boo-to-You Halloween parade and Celebrate the Magic! Castle Projection show. 

That is nice that you and Fran got to dress up during the party.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great pics.  I had a great time that night and I hope you and Fran did.  There were a lot more crowds concentrated for the parade and fireworks so I hope things worked out for you two.


When Alison first told me about Fran's costume, I had no idea what she meant.  I had to google it and she had to tell me what it was.  I've never seen a Billy Bass nor heard of it before!  Not sure it even exists in Australia.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'm hoping to finally get all my WDW pictures loaded by the New Year's but.......

Alison and Fran.  Merry Christmas.  I did take pictures of you in costume at Main Street.


























Hope you're having a great Christmas day.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Just popped home to take care of the " kids " and loved the pictures I am kicking myself that we didn't get any together at MNSSHP  Fran just made me laugh all over again Alison you looked beautiful if you still have the Cinderella costume I may have to borrow it for next year !

great shots Pio ( happy boxing day )

I am stealing the dog picture I can NEVER get a good one   Okay heading to Chef Mickey for dinner very soon   Hope everyone is having a fantastic day


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> I'll have to pay better attention to the flavors that they have there, I didn't notice the changes.



They did not swap the flavours until October 29th. They are now:

Brazil - Guarana Kuat - Guarana berry flavored
Peru - Inca Kola - Sweet fruity flavored, comparable to bubblegum
Zimbabwe  - Sparletta - Raspberry cream soda
Japan - VegitaBeta - A non-carbonated apricot and passion fruit flavored drink
South Africa - Bibo - Kiwi mango
Thailand - Fanta Melon Frosty - Melon
Italy - Beverly - A very bitter non-alcoholic apéritif
Greece - Fanta Pineapple

My favourites were the Fanta Melon Frosty and Sparletta.

I loved your costumes. We most certainly are familiar with Big Mouth Billy Bass in the UK. Looks like you had a fun and productive night.

Corinna


----------



## lisaviolet

PrincessInOz said:


> I'm hoping to finally get all my WDW pictures loaded by the New Year's but.......
> 
> Alison and Fran.  Merry Christmas.  I did take pictures of you in costume at Main Street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're having a great Christmas day.



Great pictures, PIO.  

*Merry Christmas Alison. Hope the day is fabulous.  Merry Christmas to everyone.  Hope yesterday was fabulous for those further along in the calendar.  *

And PIO, some family members are there right now - all over the place.  Melbourne right now and having a wonderful time.


----------



## PrincessInOz

lisaviolet said:


> And PIO, some family members are there right now - all over the place.  Melbourne right now and having a wonderful time.




Melbourne is glorious right now.  It's 27 C, blue sky and just plain fantastic.  

Glad they are having a great time.


----------



## kmedina

I am glad you and Fran decided to go to the Halloween Party. It looks like you had a great time.  I LOVE Fran's costume.  Crap used to have one of those singing fishes, and I hit the button and danced with it all the time.  When we moved in together, he "forgot" to pack it.  For years after that, I was able to visit it and play with it when we visited his Mom's house.  It has now been many years since I have seen it.  Boy, was it fun.  The singing always made me laugh, and I swear it never got old.  Crap was annoyed by it, but kept it for a while, because he knew I loved it.

Your costume is nice too.  I want to be Cinderella for Halloween one year, but I just cannot wear anything but flats.  That is part of the reason I chose Alice this year. 

How awesome that you did Haunted Mansion during the party!  I wanted to do that on both coasts, but it did not work out either time.  

The parade was amazing.  We are not really parade people, but I loved it.  The Headless Horseman and Grave Diggers were my favorites. 

The Halloween Party is so much better than the Christmas one.  That said, I would be down to do the Christmas Party at Disneyland if they started one (at least to try it of nothing else). Crap is not letting us do the Christmas Party in 2014 at MK.  It is a short trip, and he makes us leave the party right after the fireworks.  I am not going to fight him on that.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

We have those singing fishes here so I loved that costume. Ours sing 'take me to the river' lol. Great costume also Alison. Lovely photo's  

I like in the parade when the grave diggers push their spades on the ground and give off sparks did you see that? 

They tried to give us a lifetime of those peeps candy when we left! 


Hope you enjoyed it! Do they have a MNSSHP in DCL?


----------



## dgbg100106

Love the costumes and the party!  We have been there during the same time, but have never stayed up late enough to enjoy the party!  Would you do it again?


----------



## TifffanyD

hahah I love those costumes! Is the mounted fish something you bought or made?


----------



## scottny

LOL. Sleep off the buzz. 
That looked like a great meet. The food all looked so good. 
The champagne lunch looked fun. 
Nice pics of the fireworks and parade. 
Loved the costumes.


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice pics of MNSSHP and I love your costumes.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I'm so not caught up but wanted to wish you and Fran and everyone else here a very Merry Christmas.



I hope you had a Merry Christmas too!



Pinkocto said:


> MNSSHP looks like great fun! I love the HM pictures. And Fran got some beautiful ones of the castle and fireworks. Love that you got dressed up, you both look great!



It was a lot of fun.  There is just too much to do at the party, you can't even do it all then.



mvf-m11c said:


> What a great day during MNSSHP. Very nice spot to watch HalloWishes fireworks, Mickey's Boo-to-You Halloween parade and Celebrate the Magic! Castle Projection show.
> 
> That is nice that you and Fran got to dress up during the party.



We did have a really good spot for pictures and it was fun to dress up.  I would have liked to hit a few more candy trails, but we really didn't need it with all the other things we ate that week!



PrincessInOz said:


> Great pics.  I had a great time that night and I hope you and Fran did.  There were a lot more crowds concentrated for the parade and fireworks so I hope things worked out for you two.
> 
> 
> When Alison first told me about Fran's costume, I had no idea what she meant.  I had to google it and she had to tell me what it was.  I've never seen a Billy Bass nor heard of it before!  Not sure it even exists in Australia.



I missed you during the fireworks and parade, but I'm sure you and DS had a good time.  We enjoyed the time with Ed and your DH. I still can't believe after all the UK folks have chimed in that Billy the Bass never made it to Australia!



PrincessInOz said:


> I'm hoping to finally get all my WDW pictures loaded by the New Year's but.......
> 
> Alison and Fran.  Merry Christmas.  I did take pictures of you in costume at Main Street.
> 
> Hope you're having a great Christmas day.



Thanks for posting those pictures!  We don't seem to take pictures of ourselves ever so I'm glad you did!  



Luvchefmic said:


> Just popped home to take care of the " kids " and loved the pictures I am kicking myself that we didn't get any together at MNSSHP  Fran just made me laugh all over again Alison you looked beautiful if you still have the Cinderella costume I may have to borrow it for next year !
> 
> great shots Pio ( happy boxing day )
> 
> I am stealing the dog picture I can NEVER get a good one   Okay heading to Chef Mickey for dinner very soon   Hope everyone is having a fantastic day



I know, I wish we had all taken a picture together on Main Street before we split up.  Steal away on whatever pictures you want!



dolphingirl47 said:


> They did not swap the flavours until October 29th. They are now:
> 
> Brazil - Guarana Kuat - Guarana berry flavored
> Peru - Inca Kola - Sweet fruity flavored, comparable to bubblegum
> Zimbabwe  - Sparletta - Raspberry cream soda
> Japan - VegitaBeta - A non-carbonated apricot and passion fruit flavored drink
> South Africa - Bibo - Kiwi mango
> Thailand - Fanta Melon Frosty - Melon
> Italy - Beverly - A very bitter non-alcoholic apéritif
> Greece - Fanta Pineapple
> 
> My favourites were the Fanta Melon Frosty and Sparletta.
> 
> I loved your costumes. We most certainly are familiar with Big Mouth Billy Bass in the UK. Looks like you had a fun and productive night.
> 
> Corinna



OK, I didn't miss anything, I thought the flavors were the same as the last time I was there.  We just have to go back on our next trip and try all the never ones.



lisaviolet said:


> Great pictures, PIO.
> 
> *Merry Christmas Alison. Hope the day is fabulous.  Merry Christmas to everyone.  Hope yesterday was fabulous for those further along in the calendar.  *
> 
> And PIO, some family members are there right now - all over the place.  Melbourne right now and having a wonderful time.



Thanks Lisa!  We had a nice low key relaxing day.  Hope your family members in Oz are having a great time!



kmedina said:


> I am glad you and Fran decided to go to the Halloween Party. It looks like you had a great time.  I LOVE Fran's costume.  Crap used to have one of those singing fishes, and I hit the button and danced with it all the time.  When we moved in together, he "forgot" to pack it.  For years after that, I was able to visit it and play with it when we visited his Mom's house.  It has now been many years since I have seen it.  Boy, was it fun.  The singing always made me laugh, and I swear it never got old.  Crap was annoyed by it, but kept it for a while, because he knew I loved it.
> 
> Your costume is nice too.  I want to be Cinderella for Halloween one year, but I just cannot wear anything but flats.  That is part of the reason I chose Alice this year.
> 
> How awesome that you did Haunted Mansion during the party!  I wanted to do that on both coasts, but it did not work out either time.
> 
> The parade was amazing.  We are not really parade people, but I loved it.  The Headless Horseman and Grave Diggers were my favorites.
> 
> The Halloween Party is so much better than the Christmas one.  That said, I would be down to do the Christmas Party at Disneyland if they started one (at least to try it of nothing else). Crap is not letting us do the Christmas Party in 2014 at MK.  It is a short trip, and he makes us leave the party right after the fireworks.  I am not going to fight him on that.



Fran's father had one of those fishes.  We sold it at the estate sale!    I had flats for my glass slippers. I can't wear anything else either.  If you look closely at the picture of the grave diggers, Fran caught one making sparks!


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> We have those singing fishes here so I loved that costume. Ours sing 'take me to the river' lol. Great costume also Alison. Lovely photo's
> 
> I like in the parade when the grave diggers push their spades on the ground and give off sparks did you see that?
> 
> They tried to give us a lifetime of those peeps candy when we left!
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed it! Do they have a MNSSHP in DCL?



I forgot that they sing "Take Me to the River!"    That cracks me up!

Yes! If you look in the pictures that Fran took, she captured the sparks!

We didn't get offered any peeps, but they sure did try to give us lollipops.  You've been on DCL at the holiday time...didn't you say they had some kind of Holiday party?



dgbg100106 said:


> Love the costumes and the party!  We have been there during the same time, but have never stayed up late enough to enjoy the party!  Would you do it again?



We would probably do it again and try some of the things we didn't do like explore more of the park and candy trails.  They have some other stuff dressed up that we didn't get to see.  I would also try to do some character meet and greets.



TifffanyD said:


> hahah I love those costumes! Is the mounted fish something you bought or made?



Thanks!  We bought that costume at a total generic shop on International Drive or 535 across from the Lonestar Steakhouse.  Otherwise, Fran was going to take the bedsheet off the bed and be a ghost!  



scottny said:


> LOL. Sleep off the buzz.
> That looked like a great meet. The food all looked so good.
> The champagne lunch looked fun.
> Nice pics of the fireworks and parade.
> Loved the costumes.



It was quite a bit of alcohol!
We loved the food. I would do the champagne lunch again regardless of the region.
Thanks, Fran deserves the credit mostly.
Thanks on the costumes!



ACDSNY said:


> Nice pics of MNSSHP and I love your costumes.



You know I enjoy being a princess and I got a new tiara for the event, but Fran always has a hard time especially since she's in a scooter.  I think she did good!


----------



## rentayenta

Whew, I am finally caught up. 

The DIS dinner meet looks like fun and yum on the food. Can I get that veggie salad recipe? I'm assuming its easy but I need directions. 

Adorable pic of PIO. Sweet smile, so happy. 

The champagne lunch looks amazing. Even the sweetbread part. What a fun event. 

Love the Halloween costumes.  Michael cracked up at Fran. You make a wonderful Princess. Great shot of the headless horseman too.


----------



## franandaj

Last morning. We really did do nothing but eat this trip.

Its always sad, check out day.  We had a great trip and we were looking forward to getting home.  Especially since we were going to be getting on a plane back to the East Coast less than 30 hours after walking through our front door!  

We packed up our bags, got the Owners Locker together and everything ready for check out.  In the meantime I made us breakfast.  This was mine, but Fran had the same thing.





Once we were all checked out we had a couple more hours before our DME was going to pick us up.  We like to leave 4 hours prior to our plane departure instead of the normal 3, this is easily arranged by a long phone call with DME a couple days prior to your departure.  However this still gave us at least two hours that we could go around Epcot and have a few bites from the kiosks.

We gave all our sodas and leftover wine coolers to the Bellman.  They cant accept gifts of alcohol, so dont tell them its in there. Im sure someone there appreciates it!  And then we were off to Epcot.

We picked up where we left off around the world over near the International Gateway, with the Australia booth.





We got one of each of the food items. I guess we didnt get any of the wine since I dont see it in my pictures.  Garlic Shrimp, this was really really tasty!  I would love to have this again.





The Grilled Lamb Chop was also awesome.





The Pavlova.  It was tasty, but Im not a huge fan of Pavlova.





It was at this moment while we were eating our food that a lurking DISer came up to us and said hi and recognized us from my TRs. She said, Arent you the one who put the Prime Rib in your suitcase and cooked it multiple different ways throughout your trip?    Amazing how a TR can live one well after its completed!  

Another thing that I wanted to try was the deep fried pineapple slices from the Refreshment Port and the Orange Dole Whip with Rum.  These were both really tasty and the Dole Whip with the Rum was pretty awesome!





We headed over to Ireland to repeat a favorite, first time I got to go back and have something I really loved.  The Molten Chocolate Cake is still my favorite food item and it was so nice to have it again!





I posted this picture on FB and then we started to head out of Epcot.  We were just passing the bridge to France when we started to feel drip, drop.drip. And then it started to come DOWN!  We barely made it inside the gift shop next to the International Gateway before the skies let it rip. 

We waited for a good 20 minutes inside that gift shop, chuckling at the irony that we had just checked our Owners Locker with two ponchos in it. We had just checked our bags for the airport with two ponchos in them, and now we were going to be shelling out for two more ponchos. We were supposed to meet the guy from the scooter company to return Frans scooter at 1PM and then we were catching the 2PM DME.  It was almost 1:00 already, so we just covered up our scooters with the ponchos, put our thumbs to the plastic and gave it our best shot back to the Beach Club.

The guy was waiting for us in the lobby, and he appreciated the fact that we tried to protect the scooter from the rain.  So here we were at the saddest part of our trip.  Waiting for this.





Of course now, the rain had let up.





While we were waiting for the 2PM DME bus to show up, the 1:30PM bus arrived.  Since we were just sitting at the resort, we asked the driver if there was additional room on the bus and we could catch that bus instead of ours.  There was room so we got a head start on our way back home.



*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

Since we had plenty of time to kill, we checked out the mall at the airport.  We got suckered by the sale at the Harley Davidson store buy one T-shirt, get the second at 50% and picked up the tote bag for $13.99 with your purchase over X amount of dollars. After our hard day of shopping we decided to pick up some lunch at the food court.  Nathans fit the bill nicely.





Then we rode our last monorail ride of the trip.









There was another food court at the satellite terminal and after the grueling security check we had worked up quite an appetite.  We decided to share a bowl of Mac and cheese with some cinnamon knots.









Then it was time to board the plane.  In our comfy seats we were treated to some adult beverages and roasted nuts.





When it was time for dinner we both chose the cheese ravioli which was served with a prawn appetizer, salad and a roll.





















For dessert, I had the cheese plate.





While Fran had the sundae with caramel sauce.





I worked on the TR for most of the flight even though I didnt opt for the internet access, I was able to organize my photos and write up the text for the report. We knew the end of the flight was nearing when they came around with the fresh baked cookies and milk.





The landing and deplaning process went very smoothly, and the luggage made it into the car with some effort. But we made it home safely. Our kitties were waiting for us.





Within moments of arriving home, this was the scene.





It was only about 30 hours we would have in So Cal before we jumped back on a plane, but they appreciated us for all the time we could give them. Another great trip on the books!


----------



## ACDSNY

I'm so happy you had a well deserved trip with wonderful memories and awesome DISmeets.


----------



## PrincessInOz

What a lovely way to end the trip.  


It was a fantastic trip and I really enjoyed spending more time with you and Fran.  Whilst I wished we could have had more time together, I think that the time we did have was perfect and that it was great that you two could do all the things you wanted to do for F&W.  Loved seeing the "gaps" on this TR.

Thanks for sharing.  I hope that we have another joint sharing PTR/TR in the future.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Whew, I am finally caught up.
> 
> The DIS dinner meet looks like fun and yum on the food. Can I get that veggie salad recipe? I'm assuming its easy but I need directions. .



This is one of the easiest things to make.  Unfortunately I can't give you real good quantities, but I can do my best.  

I usually start with 
5 cucumbers
7-8 tomatoes
1 red onion
canola oil
cider vinegar

I peel the cucumbers and slice them thin. I do two of the cucumbers, then I salt and pepper the layer.  Next cut slices of two tomatoes, roughly cut, not in a manner that a chef would use, and then slice about 1/3 of the onion.  Again roughly cut not methodically like a chef.  Add another layer of salt and pepper.

Then repeat.  I normally do 1 1/2 of the cucumber, followed by salt and pepper, then cut 1-2 tomatoes whatever covers the bowl with tomatoes and more red onion. More salt and pepper and repeat this layer.

Then I add the canola oil and balsamic vinegar and mix with my hands. I don't actually measure, but  I know you need measurements so I would start with 2 tbl of oil and 2 tsp vinegar for this amount of salad.  You probably need to add a little more of each but I would try this amount and see if it has the right amount of tang for you.  If not you can add more cider vinegar, but I think the amount of oil will be just fine.  Remember the flavor of the vinegar will intensify with the amount of marinade time.

I'm going to be making this on my VGF trip as well!  I hope to launch that PTR very soon since I'm wrapping up the other TRs this week!



rentayenta said:


> Adorable pic of PIO. Sweet smile, so happy.
> 
> The champagne lunch looks amazing. Even the sweetbread part. What a fun event.



I know!  Isn't she so cute?  She is such a wonderful person!  I wish we lived closer!

I had to push myself on the sweetbread part. But. I. Did.



rentayenta said:


> Love the Halloween costumes.  Michael cracked up at Fran. You make a wonderful Princess. Great shot of the headless horseman too.



Thanks!  I always love to play the princess!  And always an excuse for a new Tiara!    We laughed really hard when we bought Fran's costume.  I couldn't believe we found it at a cheap shop on 535, they had tons of things, but in a scooter not much works really well!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

franandaj said:


> I forgot that they sing "Take Me to the River!"    That cracks me up!  Yes! If you look in the pictures that Fran took, she captured the sparks!  We didn't get offered any peeps, but they sure did try to give us lollipops.  You've been on DCL at the holiday time...didn't you say they had some kind of Holiday party?  We would probably do it again and try some of the things we didn't do like explore more of the park and candy trails.  They have some other stuff dressed up that we didn't get to see.  I would also try to do some character meet and greets.  Thanks!  We bought that costume at a total generic shop on International Drive or 535 across from the Lonestar Steakhouse.  Otherwise, Fran was going to take the bedsheet off the bed and be a ghost!    It was quite a bit of alcohol! We loved the food. I would do the champagne lunch again regardless of the region. Thanks, Fran deserves the credit mostly. Thanks on the costumes!  You know I enjoy being a princess and I got a new tiara for the event, but Fran always has a hard time especially since she's in a scooter.  I think she did good!




We went to DLP ( Paris ) for Halloween and they had a Halloween party but not been to Cali at that time. Wondered if they had one?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> We went to DLP ( Paris ) for Halloween and they had a Halloween party but not been to Cali at that time. Wondered if they had one?



Yes, they have Mickey's Halloween Party, which is a lot of fun. I ended up going twice in 2011.

Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47

What a lovely last day. It was a shame though that you got caught out in the rain. Thank you for sharing your trip with us.

Corinna


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

dolphingirl47 said:


> Yes, they have Mickey's Halloween Party, which is a lot of fun. I ended up going twice in 2011.  Corinna


cool! Thanks Corinna!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Ah now that is very useful to know that you can get the MDE to take you early to the airport! They never allow us enough time and it's so stressful! They do 3 hours for international and it's not enough! We need to go through security, eat etc and shop before the flight! 4 hours would be perfect so sounds like we need to phone and insist! Thanks for posting that.

Lol that always happens to us re the rain with our ponchos and umbrellas in the owners locker! We can go through a 2 week vacation bone dry then soon as that purple box is out of the room ...is that the sound of thunder in the distance! 

Nice you popped into EPCOT on the last day. The joys of being at the Beach Club I guess! You can really maximise your time I like that. How did I miss that dole whip sampler! Damn! Next year! 

Really enjoyed this TR. How cute re your kitties when you got home. They look so sweet like Yin and Yan! What a lovely welcome home. And the food on your flight omg! How nice! Ours is appalling which is why we like extra time at the airport to grab something. If I wanted to eat cardboard sandwiches I would eat the wrappers of my duty free lol.. Always feels more painful after the wonderful food around Disney!


----------



## dgbg100106

sorry to see this come to a close...  Thanks for a wonderful trip!


----------



## jedijill

I can't believe its over!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

Thanks for the recipe. It's a perfect summer salad. 

I'm sad it's over too. Need to catch up on the house saga and D23. Make sure you link me for the next report.  Love me a good A&F report.

Too funny that your meat lives in infamy.   Thats funny stuff. 

Yes, PIO is adorable. One of these days I'm going to crash one of y'all's meets.


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> Adorable pic of PIO. Sweet smile, so happy.





franandaj said:


> I know!  Isn't she so cute?  She is such a wonderful person!  I wish we lived closer!



  Thank you.


Wish I lived closer too.






rentayenta said:


> Yes, PIO is adorable. One of these days I'm going to crash one of y'all's meets.



I'm going to hold you to this, Jenny!


----------



## Luvchefmic

Thanks for another wonderful TR  It was terrific to finally meet you both and it was so much fun the meet/remeet cookout  

Looking forward to seeing you both again and reading the next PTR/TR because there is _ALWAYS_ another PTR/TR  

I think about you all the time but I thought so much about the two of you especially over Christmas when I spent some time at BW  The decorations are beautiful so of course I had to get there with my camera  I also bought a gingerbread house shingle it was delicious dark chocolate on one side and the BW logo in white chocolate on the other ..melts in your mouth


----------



## Pinkocto

What a fabulous trip! You grabbed some tasty treats that last day 

Thanks for sharing the adventure!


----------



## scottny

Im full. LOL. The kiosks would be good for me being it is a little bit of food. 
Yum! Love Nathans. Their fries are the best. 
Cute kitties.
Looked like a fun trip.


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> I'm so happy you had a well deserved trip with wonderful memories and awesome DISmeets.



Thanks!  After all the cancelled trips, I'm glad we were able to make this one work!



PrincessInOz said:


> What a lovely way to end the trip.
> 
> 
> It was a fantastic trip and I really enjoyed spending more time with you and Fran.  Whilst I wished we could have had more time together, I think that the time we did have was perfect and that it was great that you two could do all the things you wanted to do for F&W.  Loved seeing the "gaps" on this TR.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.  I hope that we have another joint sharing PTR/TR in the future.



Of all our 3D friends, I would most likely rather share a trip with you and your family.  As you said our time together was awesome, but we had our own plans and it all worked well quite in and out of family time and DISmeet time.

Maybe we can include Jenny in one of those!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> We went to DLP ( Paris ) for Halloween and they had a Halloween party but not been to Cali at that time. Wondered if they had one?





dolphingirl47 said:


> Yes, they have Mickey's Halloween Party, which is a lot of fun. I ended up going twice in 2011.
> 
> Corinna



I see Corinna answered your question here.  I haven't been but yes they have one.



dolphingirl47 said:


> What a lovely last day. It was a shame though that you got caught out in the rain. Thank you for sharing your trip with us.
> 
> Corinna



I wish we had just waited it out another 10 minutes.  The rain was all gone!  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Ah now that is very useful to know that you can get the MDE to take you early to the airport! They never allow us enough time and it's so stressful! They do 3 hours for international and it's not enough! We need to go through security, eat etc and shop before the flight! 4 hours would be perfect so sounds like we need to phone and insist! Thanks for posting that.
> 
> Lol that always happens to us re the rain with our ponchos and umbrellas in the owners locker! We can go through a 2 week vacation bone dry then soon as that purple box is out of the room ...is that the sound of thunder in the distance!
> 
> Nice you popped into EPCOT on the last day. The joys of being at the Beach Club I guess! You can really maximise your time I like that. How did I miss that dole whip sampler! Damn! Next year!
> 
> Really enjoyed this TR. How cute re your kitties when you got home. They look so sweet like Yin and Yan! What a lovely welcome home. And the food on your flight omg! How nice! Ours is appalling which is why we like extra time at the airport to grab something. If I wanted to eat cardboard sandwiches I would eat the wrappers of my duty free lol.. Always feels more painful after the wonderful food around Disney!



Next time definitely call them a couple days prior to departure and tell them that you want to leave 4 hours before or however many you want.  We were feeling rushed on all our other trips and I was getting stressed out that we wouldn't have time to get through security and stuff.  Perhaps for able bodied people it's OK, but when you have mobility issues everything takes longer!

Our kitties dictate our vacations, we can't be gone too long because they miss us too much so we don't like to be gone more than 10 days.  They get very cranky at us and tend to forget us when we are gone for too long.



dgbg100106 said:


> sorry to see this come to a close...  Thanks for a wonderful trip!







jedijill said:


> I can't believe its over!
> 
> Jill in CO



I know me too, but that means I can start telling you about our next WDW trip!



rentayenta said:


> Thanks for the recipe. It's a perfect summer salad.
> 
> I'm sad it's over too. Need to catch up on the house saga and D23. Make sure you link me for the next report.  Love me a good A&F report.
> 
> Too funny that your meat lives in infamy.   Thats funny stuff.
> 
> Yes, PIO is adorable. One of these days I'm going to crash one of y'all's meets.



Link will be coming up, and we just need to make a meet happen rather than have you crash a meet!  



PrincessInOz said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Wish I lived closer too.
> 
> I'm going to hold you to this, Jenny!



Let's start thinking about a meet!  I know you have other plans, but maybe when your DH comes over for business you can tag along again!



Luvchefmic said:


> Thanks for another wonderful TR  It was terrific to finally meet you both and it was so much fun the meet/remeet cookout
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you both again and reading the next PTR/TR because there is _ALWAYS_ another PTR/TR
> 
> I think about you all the time but I thought so much about the two of you especially over Christmas when I spent some time at BW  The decorations are beautiful so of course I had to get there with my camera  I also bought a gingerbread house shingle it was delicious dark chocolate on one side and the BW logo in white chocolate on the other ..melts in your mouth



Wow!  That gingerbread shingle sounds amazing.  It was so great to meet you after all these years!    And yes, the PTR is coming up soon!  



Pinkocto said:


> What a fabulous trip! You grabbed some tasty treats that last day
> 
> Thanks for sharing the adventure!



Thanks! I was glad we were able to get those few things.  We didn't get to all the stations, but hopefully next F&W!



scottny said:


> Im full. LOL. The kiosks would be good for me being it is a little bit of food.
> Yum! Love Nathans. Their fries are the best.
> Cute kitties.
> Looked like a fun trip.



The kiosks worked perfect for most of our meals during the trip.  I just need to have less other ADRs!


----------



## franandaj

So here is the link to the new TR...

So I do get a trip to WDW in 2014???


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> so here is the link to the new tr...
> 
> so i do get a trip to wdw in 3014???



3014?


----------



## Luvchefmic

dgbg100106 said:


> *3*014?



 Ok you & Fran are pretty amazing people BUT doubt you can pull this one off...... If you do I will probably be over on a cloud somewhere watching from above


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> 3014?





Luvchefmic said:


> Ok you & Fran are pretty amazing people BUT doubt you can pull this one off...... If you do I will probably be over on a cloud somewhere watching from above



OK! OK!  Fran and I have been getting up earlier and trying to get a start on the day, so that post was pretty late for the "new" Alison.  I was tired.

Besides, my DVC points will be expired by then!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> OK! OK!  Fran and I have been getting up earlier and trying to get a start on the day, so that post was pretty late for the "new" Alison.  I was tired.
> 
> Besides, my DVC points will be expired by then!



Mine too...  Plus I have not used my points in ages....  I will not get to go in 2014 either..  Now I have to rent them out again..


----------



## PrincessInOz

I was going to say that it was going to be a long time and long lived moment between visits to WDW if you were planning on 3014.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Finally caught back up on your trip report and glad to hear that you and Fran had a great time. The last day at EPCOT was a nice way to end your trip and the food during the F&W Festival looks great.

I enjoyed your TR and looking forward to your next one.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Been off the boards for the holidays, so I'm back and all caught up!

...and it's over. 

Great costumes!  Looks like the Halloween party was a lot of fun.  And I really hate leaving too, but I'm sure we all feel that way.  

Now I'll have to get over to your new TR so I can read one from the beginning! 



Luvchefmic said:


> that's it we are Disboard soul mates



 



franandaj said:


> Don't tell anyone, but in all honesty I'd take the BBQ Tri Tip over most any meal if I had to make the choice.  I think someone on your TR said it best about your Anniversary Dinner, "you can't beat a good hunk of dead cow!"



I can't disagree!


----------



## Leshaface

Loved seeing the photos of you prepping for the Dismeet dinner 

I usually don't drink champagne (or more than one glass) because I get headaches too.  Didn't know there was a proper way to make it.  So if it's a better champagne, are you less likely to get a headache?  Did you wake up with one from your nap?



franandaj said:


> Thanks to PIO for sending me this picture.  I think it is the only one of Fran in her costume.  *I had to explain it PIO because in Austraila they evidently dont have singing fish mounted to pieces of wood.*
> 
> HILARIOUS!!!






PrincessInOz said:


>



Alison, you look gorgeous, but I gotta say, Fran's costume is FANTASTIC!!! 

We got caught in that rain too...


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> Mine too...  Plus I have not used my points in ages....  I will not get to go in 2014 either..  Now I have to rent them out again..



I'm sorry.    But you are having some amazing alternative trips.  WDW is a great destination for us since we know what to expect, everything is HA and there is always something new for us to do.  We are getting in the Southwest Road Trip beforehand and that was one thing Fran requested that we go somewhere else before WDW again.  We may not hike a lot, but from PIO's latest update, we could just sit in the hotel room enjoying the view for quite some time.  However, we do plan on at least two jeep tours on that trip maybe three.  We are there three nights so we have lots of options. Then we go to Bryce.  I think that's a pretty cool "non WDW" trip to break up the monotony!



PrincessInOz said:


> I was going to say that it was going to be a long time and long lived moment between visits to WDW if you were planning on 3014.



  



mvf-m11c said:


> Finally caught back up on your trip report and glad to hear that you and Fran had a great time. The last day at EPCOT was a nice way to end your trip and the food during the F&W Festival looks great.
> 
> I enjoyed your TR and looking forward to your next one.



Thanks Bret!  I'm glad we got to pop into Epcot for that last time. We didn't get to all the F&W booths that I wanted to this trip, but we sure did have a lot of great F&W experiences!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Been off the boards for the holidays, so I'm back and all caught up!
> 
> ...and it's over.
> 
> Great costumes!  Looks like the Halloween party was a lot of fun.  And I really hate leaving too, but I'm sure we all feel that way.
> 
> Now I'll have to get over to your new TR so I can read one from the beginning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't disagree!



I hope that you had some great holidays.  Julie must be about to burst (or at least feel that way!)

I don't think any carnivore would disagree!



Leshaface said:


> Loved seeing the photos of you prepping for the Dismeet dinner
> 
> I usually don't drink champagne (or more than one glass) because I get headaches too.  Didn't know there was a proper way to make it.  So if it's a better champagne, are you less likely to get a headache?  Did you wake up with one from your nap?



It was really fun to put together the dinner as well as enjoy it. PIO and I both love to cook so even though most people don't enjoy cooking on holiday, I think she had good time sharing home cooked food with friends.  Me, I'm weird, I like to cook because I like to bring a taste of home to my vacations as I get tired of eating out every day.  That was one of the big draws for DVC was the ability to have a kitchen and occasionally fix meals that bring me back home.

As far as champagne, if you don't mind I'll give you an abridged version and when you go to Napa, you can tour the Chandon Champagnery and learn the same things that I did.  We always drank cheap "sparkling wine" because of the budget, and I never liked it because of  the headaches.  Then Fran and I toured the Chandon facility and I learned.  

There are two ways to make "bubbles".  The way that cheap wines do it is to inject CO2 into the wine and it's bubbly.  The old fashioned traditional way is called "methode champinoise" but only French Champagnes from Europe can use that name other countries like Spain use the phrase "Methode Traditionelle" for their Cava.  You might see any variation on US sparkling wines.  

The traditional method is to ferment the beverage in large barrels like wine, but when the Champagne is bottled they put a calculated amount of yeast and sugar into each bottle.  Then the bottles are temporarily capped with a cork and placed into these racks where they are "upside down" and the yeast and sugar cause the bubbles to form.  There were folks employed who would pull the bottles out one at a time and turn them about a 1/4 turn every day to enhance the process of fermentation.  This process is called riddling and the folks who did it were called riddlers.









Evidently today only the most high end Champagnes are still hand riddled, but there are still folks today who actually do this.  Most are now mechanized.

The NV Champagnes are required by law to remain 15 months in the bottle.  I have no idea what the deal is outside France, but I found this on Wikipedia.  If the Champagne is Vintage it must remain three years in the bottle. I don't know if CA vintners follow these rules, but once the bottle has reached maturity, they remove the temporary cork and the deposits which have formed in the bottle cap (notice the angle of the bottles in the above pictures). They replace it with a permanent cork (obviously until the bottle is opened for consumption) and the wine is ready to be drank.

I don't remember when I took the tour but it was probably about 15 years ago and it totally explained a lot to me why when we drank Andre's Cold Duck I got and awful headache, but when my parents (wine snobs) served me Moet and Chandon I was fine.  There are plenty of reasonable CA sparkling wines that use the traditional method so you don't have to spend a bundle, but if you know, it makes all the difference.




Leshaface said:


> Alison, you look gorgeous, but I gotta say, Fran's costume is FANTASTIC!!!
> 
> We got caught in that rain too...



I know I LOVED her costume, it was so funny!  Mine was pretty ordinary there were quite a few Cinderellas there that night, I think she was the only singing fish!


----------



## dgbg100106

so not this summer but the next summer 2015 I think we are going to do the rim for 2 weeks...

I just need to decided on the itinerary.  So I will watch your TR with interest...  along with PIO's


----------



## disney ny

Just finished reading and I am sad it is over!   I can't say enough how much I love your trip reports and I feel like we are old friends after reading so many of them.  You seem to always have such a nice time and I like how you focus on the most important things- shopping and food.  People after my own heart! I always learn something new from your trip reports and enjoy your culinary adventures but I am not nearly as brave or "fancy" and would never try some of the things you too enjoy.  Lonestar steakhouse is much more up my alley then french food.  Sad but true.  I am all caught up on your newest report so now what am I going to do all winter?  Oh and I LOVED Fran's costume.  As always, Fantastic report!


----------



## eandesmom

This wrapped up while we were on our trip and I wanted to catch up!  I am dying over Fran's costume, I had one of those at one time!  What a riot.  And a lovely Cindy you made 

Fran really got some lovely castle shots for Hallowishes!  I love the parade and the show and your smiles look like you both had a blast.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> so not this summer but the next summer 2015 I think we are going to do the rim for 2 weeks...
> 
> I just need to decided on the itinerary.  So I will watch your TR with interest...  along with PIO's



We won't be going to the Grand Canyon, although I would like to do that someday.  We are visiting Monument Valley and Bryce Canyon via Laughlin and Flagstaff, and Cedar City and Jean, Nevada on the way home.  But I will certainly welcome you to the TR when I start it!



disney ny said:


> Just finished reading and I am sad it is over!   I can't say enough how much I love your trip reports and I feel like we are old friends after reading so many of them.  You seem to always have such a nice time and I like how you focus on the most important things- shopping and food.  People after my own heart! I always learn something new from your trip reports and enjoy your culinary adventures but I am not nearly as brave or "fancy" and would never try some of the things you too enjoy.  Lonestar steakhouse is much more up my alley then french food.  Sad but true.  I am all caught up on your newest report so now what am I going to do all winter?  Oh and I LOVED Fran's costume.  As always, Fantastic report!



  I'm so glad you came out of lurkdom to share your thoughts.  We love dining, whether it's at home or out.  We love it all from the foo foo cuisine to the down home steaks and believe it or not we even make Frito Pie for dinner at home!



eandesmom said:


> This wrapped up while we were on our trip and I wanted to catch up!  I am dying over Fran's costume, I had one of those at one time!  What a riot.  And a lovely Cindy you made
> 
> Fran really got some lovely castle shots for Hallowishes!  I love the parade and the show and your smiles look like you both had a blast.



I'm glad you made it over for the ending.  I hope that you make it over to my new PTR.  I have a trip to DL coming up soon, I'm not sure how much it will help you plan, but maybe we will visit a few places you're planning.


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> I'm glad you made it over for the ending.  I hope that you make it over to my new PTR.  I have a trip to DL coming up soon, I'm not sure how much it will help you plan, but maybe we will visit a few places you're planning.



I thought I'd already posted over there...is there more than one PTR?  this is the VGF one, yes?


----------



## franandaj

eandesmom said:


> I thought I'd already posted over there...is there more than one PTR?  this is the VGF one, yes?



You DID make it over there!  I've just been so busy I missed the last two posts from you and Scott!    I'll be updating over there soon and get to replies.


----------



## Linda67

Eek, I fell really behind with everyone's TR but glad I got to read the finale of this one 
Your costumes for MNSSHP look wonderful 
Thanks for a great TR


----------



## SeattleSteve

I highly enjoy your trip reports, thank you very much franandaj. Browsing the DIS is made much better by your high-quality posts.


----------

